# [Sponsored]Project Thief - COMPLETED 11/13/2014 - 2 CPUs, 8 GPUs, 4 Loops, 6 Pumps, 50+ Fans, 2TB SSD



## stren

Alright LADIES AND GENTLEMAN, TROLLS, HATERS AND PEASANTS!

Project Thief is COMPLETE. Cue Drums..... Cue trumpet fanfare....










Project thief is based around the enormous, nay monstrous, CaseLabs TX10-D case, and if that wasn't enough, there's a pedestal to make it even bigger.

The build features two full size gaming computers in one case along with custom wood panelling and powder coating. The name thief comes from the this build stealing an awful lot of my disposable income. The Thief symbology is integrated through the use of Skyrim Thief's guild symbols as well as two different themes representing the duality of the thief's life. The "light" side of the case represents the Thief's role by day as an ordinary hard working member of society and features my workstation. The "dark" side of the case represent's the Thief's role by night and features my gaming rig. The ability to fit so many radiators and fans means that the fans can be turned down to be almost silent while still being able to perform at the top of their game.

The idea was really to build a no hold's barred setup with the best of the best that was not only hardcore but easy to maintain. One computer would be my linux based workstation that I use for my day to day work. The other would be my windows based entertainment/gaming battlestation.

Light side:
- Rampage IV Extreme + 4930K + 32GB Corsair Dominator GT 2133 + 2x 7990s + 1TB SSD
- Fully watercooled with 2 loops: cpu, memory, motherboard, gpus

Dark side:
- EVGA X79 Dark + 4820K + 16GB Corsair Dominator GT 2133 + 4xR9-290s + 1TB SSD
- Fully watercooled with 2 loops: cpu, memory, motherboard, gpus

*Final pics: http://www.overclock.net/t/1188030/sponsored-project-thief-now-with-2tb-of-ssd/3700_100#post_23141281*










*Table of contents:*

[BFirst version before the rebuild: [/B]


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!































Workstation Hardware:



















Gaming Hardware:










Random cool photo of the week:









1. And so it begins
2. Paint Samples
3. Some parts came in
4. A history lesson
5. Monsoon Frees arrive
6. Temporary Loop
7. Of mice and .... lightsabres
8. Fanless GTX560
9. Motherboard arrives
10. Dominating
11. CPU + ssd
12. Waterblocks arrive
13. Motherboard and ram waterblocks fitted
14. Painting a GPU
15. Building the loop part 1
16. Another loop option
17. Tidied the loop, got more ssds
18. Break for food
19. More eating
20. Unboxing for realsies
21. Building for realsies
22. Lasers and CNC!
23. Paints, fans and blocks
24. Mounting a res and cpu block
25. An Iwaki and some SSDs
26. Changing out the switch plate
27. Box o watercooling
+ many more updates



*Rebuild starts:*

Wood panels + parts
http://www.overclock.net/t/1188030/sponsored-project-thief-now-with-2tb-of-ssd/3400_100#post_21974232

More parts
http://www.overclock.net/t/1188030/sponsored-project-thief-now-with-2tb-of-ssd/3400_100#post_22008505

Prep work
http://www.overclock.net/t/1188030/sponsored-project-thief-now-with-2tb-of-ssd/3400_100#post_22021584

Polishing
http://www.overclock.net/t/1188030/sponsored-project-thief-now-with-2tb-of-ssd/3500_100#post_22489392

Bending:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1188030/sponsored-project-thief-now-with-2tb-of-ssd/3500_100#post_22533252

More Bending:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1188030/sponsored-project-thief-now-with-2tb-of-ssd/3500_100#post_22538224
http://www.overclock.net/t/1188030/sponsored-project-thief-now-with-2tb-of-ssd/3500_100#post_22540744

Sleeving Rads:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1188030/sponsored-project-thief-now-with-2tb-of-ssd/3500_100#post_22560908

Making back panels:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1188030/sponsored-project-thief-now-with-2tb-of-ssd/3600_100#post_22575373
http://www.overclock.net/t/1188030/sponsored-project-thief-now-with-2tb-of-ssd/3600_100#post_22610200
http://www.overclock.net/t/1188030/sponsored-project-thief-now-with-2tb-of-ssd/3600_100#post_22620268
http://www.overclock.net/t/1188030/sponsored-project-thief-now-with-2tb-of-ssd/3600_100#post_22628116

*Final pics: http://www.overclock.net/t/1188030/sponsored-project-thief-now-with-2tb-of-ssd/3700_100#post_23141281*

Big thanks to all sponsors!


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

A thousand times subbed.







Please PM Chipp with your move request/payment details and he can work that out for you.







This can remain here until then.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> A thousand times subbed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please PM Chipp with your move request/payment details and he can work that out for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This can remain here until then.


Thanks - I PM'd him two days back, then got bored of waiting and thought I should just post anyway. I suspect he's busy









*And so it begins*

The project name is not finalized so suggestions are welcome - I thought of thief because it dual wields and it steals all my money!

I am working on a huge monster build that will showcase CaseLabs newest case - the monster TX10. This monster case can fit two SR-2 (HPTX) systems with full water cooling. As shown it could fit multiple Mo-Ra 140x9 raditors, or 6 140.4 radiators. It can even fit front mounted 140.5 radiators.

The main feature will be two giant custom waterfall reservoirs that will occupy the front bays.

Here is the current hardware that I have to go in:










*Unboxing Videos and Pics*

I picked up the case directly from Jim - so the packing was reduced in order to fit in my car. If you buy one of these it will come in two boxes as it's packed a lot more securely.

















Lots of Parts










*Building the case*

As Jim knew the case was going to be powder coated by FTWPC he saved FTW the hassle of sandblasting it by skipping the CaseLabs normal black/white powder coat. Because of this the case is not only in it's raw bare aluminum state, but it also is less assembled than normal in order to save on time taking everything apart.









The Pedestal frame consist of top, bottom, front and back that are screwed together with countersunk screws









Screwing the casters in









These are the spring clips that hold the panels on - they hold the panels tight, while still be pretty easy to remove for changing your loop up









Pedestal frame with one of the clipped side panel and the back plate screwed on









Pedestal with all panels attached except the top/bottom cover









Main case frame coming together, this is the view from the back showing the holes for the dual vertical motherboard trays









Case + Pedestal with XXL window fitted on one side

Here's a quick video of the partially assembled case




*Choosing colors for the powder coat*

To make sure I was making the right choice on the color I decided to get some card and tape it to the frame. I removed the acrylic window and used a grey piece of card to model the motherboard:









Metallic Charcoal Grey and Metallic Crimson Red


















Metallic Charcoal Grey, Pearl White and Crimson Red









Metallic Charcoal Grey with Metallic Pearl White










These are the colors I think I've decided on:

Outside:









Inside:









That's it for now!


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

He is, kinda. He should get back to you soon, but it doesn't hurt to send another PM in case he overlooked it.


----------



## deafboy

Oh my!

Definitely looking forward to this one.


----------



## Blizlake

I'll just leave this here...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYj7T9eEQ4U

maybe a cliché, but describes my reaction the best.


----------



## KidKB

Fantastic Stren! I've been following this on your blog site.









Quick question, how did you get the lower panels to line up with the rear panel frame flipped upside down (PSU on the bottom)? I also tried this and the spring clips ended up being slightly uneven from the rear to back on my TX10-D. I was thinking I could remove them, but I didn't see any additional holes to line them up. Custom mod on your part?

Looking forward to this!


----------



## sil3nt_dr3ams

Im subbed, I'm looking forward to you filling and utilizing all this space.


----------



## Allen86

Subbed


----------



## sil3nt_dr3ams

Your talking bout painting already? Can't you chop some stuff up first?


----------



## Blizlake

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sil3nt_dr3ams*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> First off - thanks to my sponsors - FTWPC - yes this should be in the sponsored forum, mods please move when you get a chance and we can sort out the ocn tax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The full build log will be posted on here and on my website - however it may get fractured into multiple posts here, so if you want an easy read go to it's home on my blog, you can also subscribe to my youtube channel if you so wish.
> The project name is not finalized so suggestions are welcome - I thought of thief because it dual wields and it steals all my money!
> I am working on a huge monster build that will showcase CaseLabs newest case - the monster TX10. This monster case can fit two SR-2 (HPTX) systems with full water cooling. As shown it could fit multiple Mo-Ra 140x9 raditors, or 6 140.4 radiators. It can even fit front mounted 140.5 radiators.
> The main feature will be two giant custom waterfall reservoirs that will occupy the front bays. These will be made by FTWPC, however they have design input from cyberdruid who was famous for his waterfall reservoirs (you can find some videos on youtube). Here's a rough sketch of the build:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the current hardware that I have to go in, as well as the minimum upgrades that I wish to put in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Unboxing Videos and Pics*
> I picked up the case directly from Jim - so the packing was reduced in order to fit in my car. If you buy one of these it will come in two boxes as it's packed a lot more securely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of Parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Building the case*
> As Jim knew the case was going to be powder coated by FTWPC he saved FTW the hassle of sandblasting it by skipping the CaseLabs normal black/white powder coat. Because of this the case is not only in it's raw bare aluminum state, but it also is less assembled than normal in order to save on time taking everything apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pedestal frame consist of top, bottom, front and back that are screwed together with countersunk screws
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screwing the casters in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the spring clips that hold the panels on - they hold the panels tight, while still be pretty easy to remove for changing your loop up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pedestal frame with one of the clipped side panel and the back plate screwed on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pedestal with all panels attached except the top/bottom cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main case frame coming together, this is the view from the back showing the holes for the dual vertical motherboard trays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case + Pedestal with XXL window fitted on one side
> Here's a quick video of the partially assembled case
> 
> 
> 
> *Choosing colors for the powder coat*
> To make sure I was making the right choice on the color I decided to get some card and tape it to the frame. I removed the acrylic window and used a grey piece of card to model the motherboard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metallic Charcoal Grey and Metallic Crimson Red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metallic Charcoal Grey, Pearl White and Crimson Red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metallic Charcoal Grey with Metallic Pearl White
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the colors I think I've decided on:
> Outside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it for now!
> 
> 
> 
> Your talking bout painting already? Can't you chop some stuff up first?
Click to expand...




Whooooa, now that's one major quote...


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sil3nt_dr3ams*
> 
> Your talking bout painting already? Can't you chop some stuff up first?


That will come later - it's hard to appreciate the space right now because there's so much of it right now, I really need to build it and then work out how I want to mod it, and then some pieces will need to be repainted as necessary. The problem is that the case comes with so much done that there isn't a "need" to mod anything - you're only really modding to aesthetically improve things.


----------



## sil3nt_dr3ams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> That will come later - it's hard to appreciate the space right now because there's so much of it right now, I really need to build it and then work out how I want to mod it, and then some pieces will need to be repainted as necessary. The problem is that the case comes with so much done that there isn't a "need" to mod anything - you're only really modding to aesthetically improve things.


Leave your paint till last, well atleast until your have it assembled. Nothing worse than trying to work with pre painted surfaces. Even if your only adding grommets.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sil3nt_dr3ams*
> 
> Leave your paint till last, well atleast until your have it assembled. Nothing worse than trying to work with pre painted surfaces. Even if your only adding grommets.


Yeah I know you're right and it's the wrong way round and inefficient, but as this is a long term project I don't really want to have the raw case sitting unpainted for 6+ months while I work on everything else (and neither does my wife and it's important to keep her happy







) It also helps to have the colors there to see how mods will work as you go. Essentially I'll be completing this as a stock case, and then modifying once I'm done. Stupid and inefficient, but that's how I roll


----------



## Lutro0

I dunno bud, I think this may need to be a little bit bigger.









I will be watching!


----------



## sil3nt_dr3ams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah I know you're right and it's the wrong way round and inefficient, but as this is a long term project I don't really want to have the raw case sitting unpainted for 6+ months while I work on everything else (and neither does my wife and it's important to keep her happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) It also helps to have the colors there to see how mods will work as you go. Essentially I'll be completing this as a stock case, and then modifying once I'm done. Stupid and inefficient, but that's how I roll


Haha , shes happy with a case that big







. I can see your point now.


----------



## stren

Samples finally came in:










I'm thinking the galaxy grey 2 (#5) and the silver/white (#2)


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Samples finally came in:
> 
> ***
> I'm thinking the galaxy grey 2 (#5) and the silver/white (#2)


Oh yeah the galaxy grey 2 is def a keeper. Would probably go well with the two topmost ones but then again it's hard to tell from a picture.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Oh yeah the galaxy grey 2 is def a keeper. Would probably go well with the two topmost ones but then again it's hard to tell from a picture.


The top one looks basically like gloss white - I can't see any sparkle in it while the silver white is more like a very light silver color - yeah the photo doesn't show them well, I think I'd like something even a bit lighter than the silver/white, but I'm not sure I want to wait for more samples


----------



## alwang17

Sweet jesus.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> The top one looks basically like gloss white - I can't see any sparkle in it while the silver white is more like a very light silver color - yeah the photo doesn't show them well, I think I'd like something even a bit lighter than the silver/white, but I'm not sure I want to wait for more samples


Ooh kay, well glossy color won't probably go well with those "sparkly" colors, but maybe a sparkly white instead. Or the silver you have already


----------



## v1ral

My God...
That is a huge Case.....
Subbed..


----------



## Badwrench

Saw your case at Smashers and "OH MY GOD" that thing is huge. Pictures do it no justice! Jim has def. outdone himself on this one. That thing looks big enough to stack 5 mobos horizontally and still be able to have enough rads for the 5 systems!

So incredibly subbed


----------



## stren

Thanks Badwrench - yes it's a monster, I'm still amazed my wife didn't go nuts. If you're in town when it's done getting painted you should come over to see the reassembly


----------



## Detroitsoldier

You could smuggle people into the country in that case.

I'm surprised it didn't come with a servant inside to help you build it.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Thanks Badwrench - yes it's a monster, I'm still amazed my wife didn't go nuts. If you're in town when it's done getting painted you should come over to see the reassembly


I'll be there.









I figure to put it together, you assemble each wall and have a few people push it up.


----------



## Shrak

My god that's huge. Good luck with the project.

As for color, I like #5 and #2.


----------



## chasent

You should get a photo of your old Antec 300 inside this thing








Maybe even see if its big enough to fit you inside it?

Subbed. I love insane builds like these! Can't wait for more.


----------



## stren

Not much new to report yet
- ordered the paint, it's going to be a few days before it gets to Smasher.
- I got an open box xonar stx sound card - unfortunately I run redhat workstation 5.7 and the kernel doesn't have drivers for it until I install redhat 6.1, which I won't be able to do for a few months. For now I'll use it on the windows box instead.
- Also picked up an ek 250 res for the workstation motherboard/gpu loop, now i just need a DDC top and some more rads and I could actually watercool everything








- Cleaned out 2 months of dust out of my temporary H100 - temps dropped 20C! Yikes I didn't think the palce was that bad, I guess the higher FPI density traps more dust than my RX360's.

I'll definitely be taking some comparison shots and videos


----------



## stren

2nd AX1200 also arrived - time for a group shot:










Picked up another D5 and a bitspower dual d5 top, they should be shipped on friday


----------



## Citra

Sub'd.


----------



## eskamobob1

just looked at all the pics in this thread, and i gota say... im sub'd


----------



## coachmark2

I.....cannot....words.....make.....










This is unbelievable.


----------



## stren

Thanks guys - couple more parts shipped today, it's going to be a slow build though as things are working out to be more costly than I thought so I need to earn some more money! It will be epic though when it's done. I wonder whether the outside of the case was painted today!


----------



## Billy_5110

This is more overkill than putting an RB26DETT ( nissan skyline twin turbo V6 engine) on a gokart...

Never seen something useless as that. but it's ocn, anything stupid is awesome to watch XD

Why the hell are you putting a 8800GT? an overkill build like that deserve anything less than a last gen card. i know it's useless but this whole build is.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Billy_5110*
> 
> This is more overkill than putting an RB26DETT ( nissan skyline twin turbo V6 engine) on a gokart...
> 
> Never seen something useless as that. but it's ocn, anything stupid is awesome to watch XD
> 
> Why the hell are you putting a 8800GT? an overkill build like that deserve anything less than a last gen card. i know it's useless but this whole build is.


Haha thanks







Nothing wrong with overkill. The 8800GT is for the linux workstation, it's purely for 2D, at the time it was the cheapest nvidia card with 2 DVIs. No point buying anything more. I do however have a completely unnecessary waterblock for it


----------



## Billy_5110

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Haha thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with overkill. The 8800GT is for the linux workstation, it's purely for 2D, at the time it was the cheapest nvidia card with 2 DVIs. No point buying anything more. I do however have a completely unnecessary waterblock for it


hahaha i see the ''need''









Anyway, why would you put an SB-E setup on the top part? in case the other beast gaming pc is sick or in travel? -.-

I think everyone want to know it... what is your budget for the entire project? $15 000 USD?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Billy_5110*
> 
> hahaha i see the ''need''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, why would you put an SB-E setup on the top part? in case the other beast gaming pc is sick or in travel? -.-
> I think everyone want to know it... what is your budget for the entire project? $15 000 USD?


The linux workstation is for my job - cpu frequency and cores are a good part of how much work I can get done in a month. I used to dual boot but it's such a hassle, much nicer to have two computers and just toggle between them - that way I can run a long test on the workstation and game for a bit and get back to work when it's done. It's nice to work from home









The budget I would rather not think about. It would make me cry. Most of the stuff I already had though - the 990x is in the linux worksation right now, but will move to the gaming rig when the octocores are released. A good amount of it was also bought second hand also and work pays for the workstation hardware so really I'm pretty lucky. Both rigs are up and running in separate cases right now, just not with all the final hardware. Apart from the sb-ep hardware most of the parts I don't have right now are mainly extra water cooling parts i.e. 3 more rads, 1 more pump - I only have 4







and buckets of fittings. The extra ssds and extra hard drives will probably come last along with the sleeving. I can't believe my gaming rig still doesn't have an ssd


----------



## Billy_5110

so what is your job? curious to see what kind of job need a powerfull overclock cpu but no gpu...

Again, this is awesome, probably in the top5 most overkill build of anytime. I think ill call Guiness world record book to write a story on you


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Billy_5110*
> 
> so what is your job? curious to see what kind of job need a powerfull overclock cpu but no gpu...
> Again, this is awesome, probably in the top5 most overkill build of anytime. I think ill call Guiness world record book to write a story on you


Thanks! I design analog integrated circuits (mostly chips with tons of amplifiers). Many expensive design and layout tools scale well with number of cores. The cheaper tool I use only seems to scales up to 6 cores or so, sometimes I have to run simulations or design checks that can take 6 hours or more so the faster the cpu, the less I have to wait







Hardware is way cheaper than a software license of the fancy tools, so that's why I have nice hardware, luckily most of it is payed for by my work so that helps!


----------



## stren

Thought you guys might want to see some pics of the existing hardware that will be *partly* reused as well as some of the new pieces. Apologies that the photos aren't that great, my wife took the camera with her tonight so I had to use my phone.

Here's my modded Antec 300 that contains my gaming rig (i7-920, Rampage III Extreme, 3xGTX480, Xonar STX, AX1200). When the workstation gets SB-E this will get the 990x. Note that one gentle typhoon is stopped - I unsoldered the power wire because it's out of balance so the noise is annoying.










Here's the front of the case with the space efficient but bubbly Koolance dual D5 reservoir as well as the dual 24V controller. I'll be using this reservoir until the 18 bay FTW reservoirs come in. No dvd drive, I removed it after installing windows and a couple of games. Most other games I have are on origin/steam.










Here's the interior - cable routing isn't perfect because I knew I was moving to the TX10 soon. I'll also be replacing all the blue LEDs with reds to match the ROG theme a bit better:



















Here's the workstation in it's current temporary incarnation in a DD torture rack. i7-990x on an asus p6t. LSI raid card, 3 ssds and 3 hard drives and a 8800gt to drive the monitors. It has the H100 cooler temporarily and as you can see it needs some sleeving work:










Here's a front shot showing the push/pull AP15's on the H100, they perform about as well as the stock 2600rpm corsair fans at max, but with a *lot* less noise










Trident + turbulence memory - back in the day this was sweet stuff 3x4gb @ 2000-8-9-8, now of course you can get better for a lot less money haha such is progress!

And now for some parts waiting to be installed - vintage EK gpu block:










My old rasa block - I'm hoping to not use this and instead get a second raystorm soon - note the o-rings on the barbs seem to be dying:










EK 250 res and DDC-1 for the worksation gpu and motherboard loop that will be self contained on the motherboard tray.










That's about all the fun stuff I can show for now!


----------



## Blizlake

That 300 of yours looks very nice, reminds me of some VTOL aircraft like V-22 Osprey







Put some deltas on it before taking it apart and see if it can lift off?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> That 300 of yours looks very nice, reminds me of some VTOL aircraft like V-22 Osprey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put some deltas on it before taking it apart and see if it can lift off?


Haha thanks - yeah at one point I wanted to full on mod it to look like a banshee from starcraft, but then I moved on which is just as well because my wife would have hated that haha!










I called it project saddlebags in the end because it rests on the top just like them:


----------



## Tweak17emon

holy...


----------



## stren

Thanks tweak!

sneak peak


----------



## eskamobob1

stop being a tease and give us the whole show already


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> stop being a tease and give us the whole show already


Lol - because the case isn't done yet, interior and frame is waiting to go out for paint


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Lol - because the case isn't done yet, interior and frame is waiting to go out for paint


excuses excuses







... lol... very nice work so far... i am majorly jelous of all ur CL stuff btw


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Thanks tweak!
> sneak peak
> *snip*


Looks awesome so far. Can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Let me be the first to point out that the pics do _not_ do this thing justice. It's absolutely *flawless*. Stren is going to be one happy guy when this is all finished. I have about 6-8 hours worth of work ahead of me prepping all the little screws for powder. Yes, even the smallest detail is not overlooked. I plan to take a piece of thin cardboard, such as that on the back of a clipboard and poke holes in it with a tiny drill bit, and then screw into that so that the threads do not get covered with powder. This will save me a considerable amout of time when it comes time to assemble the case since I won't have to take a die to the threads to clean them.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*
> 
> Let me be the first to point out that the pics do _not_ do this thing justice. It's absolutely *flawless*. Stren is going to be one happy guy when this is all finished. I have about 6-8 hours worth of work ahead of me prepping all the little screws for powder. Yes, even the smallest detail is not overlooked. I plan to take a piece of thin cardboard, such as that on the back of a clipboard and poke holes in it with a tiny drill bit, and then screw into that so that the threads do not get covered with powder. This will save me a considerable amout of time when it comes time to assemble the case since I won't have to take a die to the threads to clean them.


Now you're making me feel bad for wanting all the screws painted to match lol

Can't wait to see the whole thing in person!


----------



## SmasherBasher

Why would you feel bad? You're paying for it. Dearly. We're talking arms.

And legs.


----------



## stren

You forgot the kidney!


----------



## Shrimpykins

Wow, this is gonna be one heck of a rig when you are done!


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*
> 
> Why would you feel bad? You're paying for it. Dearly. We're talking arms.
> And legs.


then i hope you arnt requesting payment until the build is finished


----------



## trivium nate

very sick!


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*
> 
> Why would you feel bad? You're paying for it. Dearly. We're talking arms.
> And legs.


Wow this post almost reminds me of portal too much...


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> You forgot the kidney!


Nah, I'll spare that so you don't have any problems peeing money


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*
> 
> Nah, I'll spare that so you don't have any problems peeing money












Well seeing as we're already bleeding cash and peeing it simultaneously guess what came today:


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*
> 
> Why would you feel bad? You're paying for it. Dearly. We're talking arms.
> And legs.
> 
> 
> 
> then i hope you arnt requesting payment until the build is finished
Click to expand...

Lol indeed


----------



## stren

So now I'm being indecisive.

For the workstation loop I was planning on ddc with xspc acrylic top, EK 250 res, EK R4E motherboard block (nickel plexi), rx360 with low speed yates plus my delrin 8800gt block. I was going to use mayhem's red dye seeing as this is a small loop with cheaper parts and wanted the visual impact. Then I thought maybe I should change the delrin block for a plexi block seeing as they are only $10 on clearance at ppcs.

However the copper will clash with the silvery theme of the case and the other nickel plated blocks. So what do you guys think, ignore the nickel and go for the happyness of red dye running through this:










or stick with what I have (which still has a bit of copper showing around the edge) but be more boring but match the theme a bit better with this:


----------



## stren

I could also get it nickel plated to match, anyone know how much that runs?


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I could also get it nickel plated to match, anyone know how much that runs?


just a titch more then powder coating... its realy not that bad if you can find a local place


----------



## stren

My reply seems to have disappeared - but that's good to know, I'll PM smasher to see if he knows anyone, if it's less than $50 I might do it, I may even get a 2nd 8800gt block in case I want to run 3 monitors. Usually the setup charge is most of the price for small things like this.


----------



## dmanstasiu

So...uhm..update?


----------



## stren

Seeing as you asked: - not much to report on the case- waiting for the last mounts to come in from CaseLabs before the interior can be painted. Been super busy so not much else done apart from buying parts. Speaking of which some of those arrived:










2nd raystorm block and a gtx360 rad

GTX560 should come in this week too as well as some 140mm to 120mm adapters.

I have enough to stuff to run a basic 2nd loop, but I don't have all the fans/fittings/pump/rads yet so still lots more to get for the end goal.

I nubbed up and got the wrong size compression fittings too. So I need to sell those, waiting for my work deadline to be over though.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Thread moved to Sponsored, thank you stren


----------



## Genyx

Wow! That's given me an idea to put all of our work computers into one case


----------



## KidKB

Looking good Stren! Can't wait to see the full case in that color; based on the teaser pic I'm sure it will look amazing.


----------



## stren

Thanks guys I can't wait to get it back!


----------



## CjGemini

Looking good Stren!


----------



## stren

Thanks CJ - is cyberdruid done with yours now?


----------



## CjGemini

Case is done, check my build log and it's going to be hand delivered next week


----------



## bruflot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CjGemini*
> 
> Case is done, check my build log and it's going to be hand delivered next week


Hand delivered, as in this guy?


----------



## stren

Lol - looks good CJ - cyberdruid did a nice job!


----------



## axipher

Wow, absolutely amazing


----------



## csm725

Subbed, IDK how I wasn't already...


----------



## dmanstasiu

The folders are slowly invading


----------



## juano

Well I was a stealth sub but I may as well chime in now. The folders are flocking this way.


----------



## stren

Lol now you're all making me feel bad because I'm taking a few days off from folding on the 990x to maximize the output of my workstation before my deadline hits on tuesday


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I'm taking a few days off from folding


You're doing WHAT?















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> to maximize the output of my workstation


Oh in that case, optimize and maximize until you infinitize points-wise


----------



## stren

My testpack of monsoon fittings arrived today, these are the 3/8 ID 5/8 OD



















With primochill tube:


----------



## CjGemini

Damn that color scheme looks delicious!!!!!


----------



## dmanstasiu

Sick fittings


----------



## Lord Xeb

I like those fittings


----------



## Matt-Matt

Epic build! +rep and subbed!









Hope to see how sexy it looks, want to see some insane overclocks on both machines too!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

I want those fittings.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

You would have to be mental to not sub to this.


----------



## stren

Haha thanks guys - I really like the fittings too. Question - should I get them custom powder coated to match the case or keep them white?


----------



## Shrak

I kind of like the white.


----------



## Blizlake

Keep 'em white, they look sick







How are they btw, I saw those like a week ago and didn't know what to think about them...


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Haha thanks guys - I really like the fittings too. Question - should I get them custom powder coated to match the case or keep them white?


White, has a nice contrast with the black.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Keep 'em white, they look sick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are they btw, I saw those like a week ago and didn't know what to think about them...


So far so good, I haven't run any water through them yet though. They come with white or black o rings. The paint makes me a little nervous as to whether the tool will scrape it off. I'll be trying them out on a small cpu only loop before using them on the real build, so we'll see how well they hold up. They hold the tube well though as I think the barb is large than most compression fittings and the holes are nice because you can easily see if the tube is moving at all.

Seems like white is the way to go


----------



## chewdude

This is a wicked build and one I cant wait to read about day in and out. Very cool Rig and design. Subbed with a vengeance.


----------



## stren

Thanks chewdude. Seeing as my boss gave me the week off (why not a raise?) for having to work like crazy the last month I decided to test out some of the components that came in on my workstation. for the last few months it's been running the H100 cooler, now it's time to switch it to partial watercooling.

In the end the workstation will have two loops:
1 - CPU (raystorm) - mora 140.9 - dual D5 varios
2- GPU (8800gt) - GPU (9800gt) - motherboard - DDC-1 - RX360

The GPU's only do 2D, so there's very little heat on loop2. Both loops will eventually run with low speed yates and I'm hoping it should be close to silent while giving excellent overclocking performance on the cpu.

As I don't have 4 D5's yet (still one short) I'll be temporarily running this loop with a DDC. I picked up one of the NOS ones from bmaverick, they're not that powerful but this won't be driving a critical loop. I picked up an xspc acrylic top (later I'll run some dye for the money shots):



















However the XSPC screws don't fit the old DDC's so I had to drill out the holes a bit larger










Done:










Then with the EK 250 res fitted. I used a bitspower shining silver male to male rotary fitting to attach them:










Also remember that talk about the acyrylic vs delrin 8800gt blocks, well I ordered the acrylics and they arrived the other day:










They do look sexier!



















Taking apart the 8800gt:










Then I realized I didn't have any non-conductive TIM left, so I put it to the side and put the 9800gt in for now. Built up the temporary cpu loop in the torture rack



















Kind of a funky radiator setup - the torture rack only supports 240 rads, so I ran 2 fans in push and 2 fans in pull. I have 12 more gentle typhoons coming from the ocn group buy:










Then more stuff came:










Fan adapters for the gtx 560, plus rubber fan isolators. Not sure if they'll do much but they were cheap if I bought the adapters, so I picked some up:


----------



## Citra




----------



## juano

So because you have the week off this will be all done and up and folding by then right?

I saw in some other build log a while ago that somebody that had a set of rubber fan silencers similar to yours and they had a problem of parts of the rubber flapping when the fan was on. It was the inside edges of the square that would meet up with the other fans when installed. The outside edges meeting the outside edges of the rad made a good connection but the inside edges between fans would flap because they were hanging loose above the rad fins. So just keep that in mind if you hear something you don't expect that might sound like that when you fire it up.

Everything looks awesome.


----------



## stren

Thanks juano that's good to know! One of the reasons I bought them was try and fill the hole between the fan and the edge of the radiator that some rads have. Hopefully they won't flap- I tried some of them on the gtx360. I couldn't put them on every fan though because there wasn't enough space between fans. To be honest I've never noticed fan vibration so I may end up selling them if they're a fail.


----------



## juano

Yea from what little I know, they seem like they wouldn't be a bad idea around the edge of the radiator and may do a bit of good. If they do flap but you'd still like to try using them rather than sell them the build log I saw this from just cut the flapping part out and that stopped the flapping but retained their function. Just in case I butchered my words earlier and to make it a little clearer I drew a picture, the black is the rad, the blue are the fan rubbers, and highlighted in red is the potential problem area that you could just cut out because it wouldn't be doing any good anyway.


----------



## stren

Not much to report today - the linux workstation is back folding again, temps at 55-65C for 4.55GHz with a 20C ambient. I was hoping for a little lower but maybe my TIM application wasn't great. I have some indigo xtreme waiting for the final mount, just using shin-etsu for now.

Took a walk on the beach and played some LA Noire instead of doing anything useful


----------



## dmanstasiu

A day without computers can be quite amazing







Personally, I'm waiting for skiing. Two trips planned in the coming 3 weeks. San Diego may have nice beaches but Vancouver has the mountains


----------



## Blizlake

So hold on a sec here... You're using the 140.9 for just one cpu??







You'd get amazing temps even running it passive...


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> A day without computers can be quite amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I'm waiting for skiing. Two trips planned in the coming 3 weeks. San Diego may have nice beaches but Vancouver has the mountains


Haha yeah and mountains win in the winter lol. We have to go drive 7 hours to mammoth for half way decent skiing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> So hold on a sec here... You're using the 140.9 for just one cpu??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd get amazing temps even running it passive...


Yeah that's the idea, I run the workstation 24/7 while the gaming rig only runs occasionally, because of that I'd like the workstation to be pretty close to passive without giving up any performance


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah that's the idea, I run the workstation 24/7 while the gaming rig only runs occasionally, because of that I'd like the workstation to be pretty close to passive without giving up any performance


I would throw at least one gpu on there because you will se pretty much no better temps with 1 cpu almost passive and 1cpu and gpu almost passive.
Actually I would put the workstation loop on the 560+360 and the 990x+ 3 480's on the mora 3. Makes more sense to me.


----------



## JedixJarf

Holy.....

iWant, wife would kill me though.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Holy.....
> iWant, wife would kill me though.


Lol, mine may do by the end of the project
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I would throw at least one gpu on there because you will se pretty much no better temps with 1 cpu almost passive and 1cpu and gpu almost passive.
> Actually I would put the workstation loop on the 560+360 and the 990x+ 3 480's on the mora 3. Makes more sense to me.


The 560 is high FPI which means less cooling if I want to run passively, plus the mora will be horizontal (all the other are vertical) so air should naturally rise through. I don't want to compromise on the cpu performance you see as cpu speed affects my work a lot. The GPUs are 8800gt's that do only 2D work so are barely taxed, 2 of those with the motherboard block on a 360 should be fine, temps really aren't a concern on those









In fact I'll only be running one 8800gt for now, I got the 2nd for when I get a third monitor, for now though I don't need it. Maybe I'll run it in the gaming rig as a physx/folder


----------



## TheBadBull

wow, i actually checked in on this thread back in December and i can't figure out why i didn't subscribe...

do i'm doing that now









Good Luck handling that monster


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> wow, i actually checked in on this thread back in December and i can't figure out why i didn't subscribe...
> do i'm doing that now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck handling that monster


Thanks badbull!

So I'd been suffering wrist pain after pulling 20 hour days working on CAD stuff. This isn't unusual when I'm forced to use a bad mouse or a bad setup, but my trusty G5 on a bare desk wasn't cutting it. I decided to try a "gaming" mousepad and thought I'd check out a razer deathadder while I was doing it. After a few weeks of it I actually prefer the feel of it despite the construction feeling less sturdy and having less features than my trusty G5. The G5 now gets relegated to the gaming rig as I game less than I work



























Also parts for my lightsabre came in


----------



## Blizlake

My uncle had the same problems before, 6 hours a day sitting on a computer doing cad drawings at work. He uses a vertical mouse nowadays, said that the pain on his wrist is gone for good.
And those Koolance QDC's are soooo droolworthy!


----------



## eskamobob1

I actualy have same issue... I use to do large scale maya and 3D max drawings and I would get massive hand cramps ontop of my already horrible arthritis from breaking my hands so often... I have actualy sound that the most comfortable mouse (witch recently broke







) was a cheap little $3 mouse from Walmart that I got when I forgot my mouse one day for school (the track pad on my lap top was broken)... Idk about u, but I use _a lot_ of macros when I program and draw... If u do as well I would look into either the g15 (i think this is the number) or the nostromo... They are majorly useful


----------



## StormX2

nice - but why 8800's?


----------



## stren

For the linux workstation to do 2D stuff I don't need anything more. They don't even need water cooling, but those blocks were on clearance from performance pc's for $10 so it's hard to resist. The gaming rig has tri 480's


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> My uncle had the same problems before, 6 hours a day sitting on a computer doing cad drawings at work. He uses a vertical mouse nowadays, said that the pain on his wrist is gone for good.
> And those Koolance QDC's are soooo droolworthy!


Interesting - what's a vertical mouse?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> I actualy have same issue... I use to do large scale maya and 3D max drawings and I would get massive hand cramps ontop of my already horrible arthritis from breaking my hands so often... I have actualy sound that the most comfortable mouse (witch recently broke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) was a cheap little $3 mouse from Walmart that I got when I forgot my mouse one day for school (the track pad on my lap top was broken)... Idk about u, but I use _a lot_ of macros when I program and draw... If u do as well I would look into either the g15 (i think this is the number) or the nostromo... They are majorly useful


Yeah I hadn't bothered with macros because I assumed the software wouldn't work in linux, it would help, I try and use keyboard shortcuts as much as possible, but there is still a lot of pure mouse work


----------



## csm725

Google "Evoluent Vertical Mouse".








I tried using one, it's damn comfy, but I hated the scroll wheel.


----------



## juano

http://www.evoluent.com/VM4R-med.jpg

EDIT: CSM is 7 seconds better than me at copy pasting "vertical mouse" into google than me.


----------



## csm725

No, I own an Evoluent.


----------



## juano

So what are you calling me a liar?

Also that's just a normal mouse that you flipped on it's side.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> My uncle had the same problems before, 6 hours a day sitting on a computer doing cad drawings at work. He uses a vertical mouse nowadays, said that the pain on his wrist is gone for good.
> And those Koolance QDC's are soooo droolworthy!
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting - what's a vertical mouse?
Click to expand...

Seems that csm and juano beat me to it







Vertical mouse is pretty much self-explanatory: It's a mouse that's standing vertical instead of horizontal. Most of them are made for peeps that work on computers for long periods of time. It's supposed to be a more "natural" position to your hand, thus reducing the stress. The one csm linked (evoluent) is a common one. My uncle uses the leftie version of the V4 and I hear it's great. Another mouse I've seen him use is the Logitech M570 trackman (I've had one too, dog ate it).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> So what are you calling me a liar?
> Also that's just a normal mouse that you flipped on it's side.


Aren't you calling csm a liar just now?


----------



## csm725

What disturbs me is that your dog ATE your mouse....


----------



## Blizlake

lol as in "chewed the hell out of it and pooped lmb, scroll wheel and some random bits and pieces few hours later"









edit: seems that I've passed the 1.000 posts mark, yay me...


----------



## stren

Interesting - thanks maybe I'll try one soon. They look a little heavy and more arm movement than I'd like though. I never liked trackmans though, the balls gave me more pain in the fingers


----------



## stren

Seeing as we're all a bit bored waiting for the case to come home, here's some more hardware (also waiting for the group buy gentle typhoons to come in for this bad boy)


----------



## dmanstasiu




----------



## stren

So I talked to my boss today - it seems I might go for a 3930K instead of the 8 core on the workstation side - there's nothing to suggest our tools scale past 6 cores (HT only hurts), so it's hard to justify the extra 1200 (I may make a few folders cry with this)

But I have a question about memory, I wanted to watercool it (mainly for show and because I have a low power second loop just for the motherboard/gpu)

Do you think I should go with the samsung 30nm stuff that overclocks like a beast for $200 for 32gb, but hopefully doesn't die at 1.65V and hopefully the pairs match well, or pick up the ripjaws Z. The watercooling I'll be using is the bitspower freeze kit where you replace the heatspreader. The samsung has no heatspreader so that would be easier, and it's cheaper, however at best it will do as well as the ripjaws which should definitely hit the rated speeds.

Has anyone removed the ripjaws heatspreaders?


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> So I talked to my boss today - it seems I might go for a 3930K instead of the 8 core on the workstation side - there's nothing to suggest our tools scale past 6 cores (HT only hurts), so it's hard to justify the extra 1200 (I may make a few folders cry with this)
> But I have a question about memory, I wanted to watercool it (mainly for show and because I have a low power second loop just for the motherboard/gpu)
> Do you think I should go with the samsung 30nm stuff that overclocks like a beast for $200 for 32gb, but hopefully doesn't die at 1.65V and hopefully the pairs match well, or pick up the ripjaws Z. The watercooling I'll be using is the bitspower freeze kit where you replace the heatspreader. The samsung has no heatspreader so that would be easier, and it's cheaper, however at best it will do as well as the ripjaws which should definitely hit the rated speeds.
> Has anyone removed the ripjaws heatspreaders?


If the Zs are the same as the Xs, then its not bad at all... if you are going for "work station" then either just get the samsung, or get a much larger lower frequency kit... obviously cost is prohibitive, but have you looks at any kits based off of 8GB dimms? may be worth a look


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> If the Zs are the same as the Xs, then its not bad at all... if you are going for "work station" then either just get the samsung, or get a much larger lower frequency kit... obviously cost is prohibitive, but have you looks at any kits based off of 8GB dimms? may be worth a look


I think 32gb would be enough and the 8gb dimms are expensive and slow.

Now i'm debating the dominators - the only kit that I've seen that can hit 2133 CL9 speeds at 1.5V:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233230

It's a good bit more, but then I can save $100 on the cheaper watercooling heatsinks.

Plus in my experience dominator gt's can usually be pushed a little harder than their rated specs while gksill tend to have very little extra room.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I think 32gb would be enough and the 8gb dimms are expensive and slow.
> Now i'm debating the dominators - the only kit that I've seen that can hit 2133 CL9 speeds at 1.5V:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233230
> It's a good bit more, but then I can save $100 on the cheaper watercooling heatsinks.
> Plus in my experience dominator gt's can usually be pushed a little harder than their rated specs while gksill tend to have very little extra room.


same experence here... the 8GB dimms are very expensive, but depending on aplication it may be worth it







... also, with dominators there is no need to match kits as they almost always work together (g.skill commonly dont work together the best)... also keep in mind the 16Gb of domiunators is 32GBs of that samsung ram... TBH i would just go with that


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> So what are you calling me a liar?
> Also that's just a normal mouse that you flipped on it's side.


That's an older Evoluent, in fact probably the first one, I've actually used them (but not owned one). I'll also back up that they're supremely comfortable, more so than any other mouse I've ever held. If my G500 craps out somehow then an Evoluent will replace it.


----------



## stren

Yeah the dom's are a good bit more - 680 vs 380 after you take into account the watercooling.


----------



## eskamobob1

i would say go with the samsung personaly







... they seem to be great memory and at a pritty good price


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> That's an older Evoluent, in fact probably the first one, I've actually used them (but not owned one). I'll also back up that they're supremely comfortable, more so than any other mouse I've ever held. If my G500 craps out somehow then an Evoluent will replace it.


I hate the scroll wheel on the model I have but the mouse is insanely comfortable for web browsing.
Also, don't mind juano. He's just joking.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> I hate the scroll wheel on the model I have but the mouse is insanely comfortable for web browsing.
> Also, don't mind juano. He's just joking.


They seem pretty heavy, is it noticeable? I like my mice light, but maybe with the angle change the weight doesn't matter as much


----------



## csm725

I didn't notice any heaviness as far as I recall, when I'm home I can try using the mouse for a couple minutes and see what I think.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> i would say go with the samsung personaly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... they seem to be great memory and at a pritty good price


Let's just say I was silly and that I'm a sucker for dominators...

8 sticks (32Gb) of 1.5V 2133 CL9 on the way - ETA friday.

Now I just need a 3930K to come in stock somewhere


----------



## csm725

The mouse isn't heavy to use at all BTW, I pulled it out earlier.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> The mouse isn't heavy to use at all BTW, I pulled it out earlier.


Cool thanks CSM


----------



## csm725

I'll take a video of it later, since I'm that bored.


----------



## stren

Rampage IV Extreme - Shipped
32GB Dominator GT - Shipped
EK full cover R4E block - Shipped
2 x EK RAM blocks - Shipped
Iwaki RD30 + 24V PSU - Shipping soon
3930K - Ordered

Should be a fun week...

Rumor has it Jim will be done with the last few accessories soon too so we may even have a complete painted case next week!


----------



## Citra

Can't wait!


----------



## CjGemini

That's a serious pump!!!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CjGemini*
> 
> That's a serious pump!!!


Haha yes it is. I'm nervous about whether I'm going to damage something. I may have to run it at <24V initially until I can beef things up a bit more.


----------



## stren

*Tease mode activated*

A box arrived










You said flap


















The largest usb flash drives known to man and some awesome sauce:










Sometimes the front view is better than the back:










Opening a door:










Socket 2011 is bigger than I thought:










Inside the box is two more boxes:










- Curiously only a 2x CFX cable, but yet 2/3/4x SLI cables
- The sata 6gbps cables are black with partly white connectors as opposed to full black for the rest of the cables.
- The OC key that plugs inline with your monitor doesn't support high res monitors - bit of a fail there Asus. Shouldn't affect me as I can use the USB cable from my other rig anyway
- It would be nice if the back of the backplate was also black rather than the shiny tin foil like other boards



















And the last tease for the night:


----------



## TheBadBull




----------



## Blizlake

Since when has ram come in big brown cardboard boxes?
I must say, that's some droolworthy hardware right there...


----------



## CjGemini

Pop Quiz: what's the difference between a 6GB/s SATA and a 3GB/s SATA?


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CjGemini*
> 
> Pop Quiz: what's the difference between a 6GB/s SATA and a 3GB/s SATA?


3GB/s ?


----------



## CjGemini

The cables themselves all operate the same there is no real difference


----------



## Blizlake

Probably no difference as long as the used device doesn't max out the SATA 3gb/s bandwith.


----------



## CjGemini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Probably no difference as long as the used device doesn't max out the SATA 3gb/s bandwith.


Lol, this article can explain it better than I can say it









http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/SATA-cables-Is-there-a-difference-97


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CjGemini*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Probably no difference as long as the used device doesn't max out the SATA 3gb/s bandwith.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, this article can explain it better than I can say it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/SATA-cables-Is-there-a-difference-97
Click to expand...

Right, you were talking about the cables







I thought this was about the ports... But yeah, I knew that a regular 3gb/s cable works fine @6gb/s speeds


----------



## vedaire

heck reguler sata 1 cables work just fine on sata 3 i know cause im running a set now


----------



## stren

Haha yeah I've used the regular old cables just fine before too. Not quite sure why Asus decided to make special panda cables for sata 6gbps lol.


----------



## stren

Had some time for another photo session seeing as the cpu doesn't get here for a few days:

Took the board out:



















Took the ram out, seems to be the fastest I've seen at 1.5V with 4GB sticks.










Installed the ram, note that the polarity is reversed on each side, which makes sense if they flipped the pinout on the chip.










The paint job on the fins wasn't that even - some sticks definitely got more coverage:










Time to take off the heatsink in preperation for the EK full cover block:










Only the VRM area had thermal pads on the back and front of the heatsink:










Looks like Asus have moved away from that horrible yellow TIM they had on the R3E:










The VRM area with heatsink removed:


----------



## WorkingJoe

my wallet hurts just thinking about this build - haha! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## TwentyCent

Not sure if enough ram?









Dayum!


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwentyCent*
> 
> Not sure if enough ram?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayum!


True, why not 8 gig sticks?


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*


Click that one the rest of the way in.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Click that one the rest of the way in.


Nice catch.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> True, why not 8 gig sticks?


Because the 8 gig sticks are slower and I don't need more than about 22gig - I wanted 2133 CL9 as a minimum for folding and the fastest 8gb sticks seem to be 2133 CL11. Plus the dominators let me use cheaper waterblocks.

Although let's be honest there's something cool about having 64gb of memory, so I guess I missed out on that, maybe next time








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Click that one the rest of the way in.


Thanks Juano - Yes I noticed that after I took the photo. I'll be probably taking them out again in order to fit the water block anyway so I wasn't too worried









Also a big thank you to CaseLabs for sponsoring the build





















, hopefully I will make it as epic as their cases are!


----------



## TheBadBull




----------



## stren

Chip arrived, motherboard and ram blocks don't come until tomorrow though.

SSD is actually for my wife's rig. I don't have an ssd on my gaming rig. I only use it for games so I wouldn't see that much benefit from a boot drive. I use my workstation for web browsing etc as it's on all the time. I'd need a 512gb drive or so to cover my games, so I'm waiting for prices to come down more










Batch on the 3930K is 3152B448, we'll see how it clocks soon


----------



## csm725

The background looks like the tables at TGI Fridays...


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> The table looks like the ones at TGI Fridays...


Looks like the floor to me.


----------



## csm725

Aren't we being strict today?
Edited post.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Aren't we being strict today?
> Edited post.


Just sayin...


----------



## stren

Lol, it's the table in the backyard (I tiled it myself so it wasn't stolen from TGIF lol). My camera isn't very good, so outside light helps a lot.


----------



## csm725

Told you it was a table!
Also it does look like TGIF tiles right? It's not just me hallucinating and conjuring up images of my lovely California?


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Told you it was a table!
> Also it does look like TGIF tiles right? It's not just me hallucinating and conjuring up images of my lovely California?


Looks more like the like the table I stole from Mi Casita.


----------



## Onions

wow epic build cant wait to see progress


----------



## GingerJohn

At first I was like







. I have not got past that point.

Awesome build, that case looks about the size of my bathroom...

One thing I notice with the WC layout from the OP, with your pumps up top they are going to be _very_ hard to prime and won't run very well at all. WC pumps are better at pushing than pulling, I would look at mounting them at the bottom of the waterfall res.

Really want to see these monster reservoirs, should be jaw dropping if CyberDruid is involved.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> At first I was like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have not got past that point.
> 
> Awesome build, *that case looks about the size of my bathroom*...
> 
> One thing I notice with the WC layout from the OP, with your pumps up top they are going to be _very_ hard to prime and won't run very well at all. WC pumps are better at pushing than pulling, I would look at mounting them at the bottom of the waterfall res.
> 
> Really want to see these monster reservoirs, should be jaw dropping if CyberDruid is involved.


morning dump must be a serious pita then...







(no pun intended)

On a side note, when's the bigass waterfall reservoir coming out?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> *Lol, it's the table in the backyard* (I tiled it myself so it wasn't stolen from TGIF lol). My camera isn't very good, so outside light helps a lot.


Drats.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> morning dump must be a serious pita then...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (no pun intended)
> On a side note, when's the bigass waterfall reservoir coming out?


So FTW were supposed to be making those, from what I hear the 8 bay prototype hasn't been started, and with all the drama there I'm not sure if it ever will. So just in case I've been working on my own plan in the background







No teases on that yet though


----------



## stren

Suddenly a wild EK party! On a different table this time cause you're all hating on my patio table.










Nickel plexi because I want to run some red dye (on special occasions only for all you dye haters out there)










Finished cleaning the TIM off the south bridge only to find a piece of tin foil with more TIM underneath. Weird.










Pretty easy to install when the block is in two parts, the single piece blocks are much harder:










VRM area:










Full board:










and one more:










That's all for now


----------



## CjGemini

Man is your tubing gonna be a pain to figure out lol


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CjGemini*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man is your tubing gonna be a pain to figure out lol


Yeah no kidding - once the ram blocks are on there too it'll be terrible!

I'm hoping I can use an ungodly amount of rotary snakes to more or less just go around in a circle. Gotta wait for monsoon free to release their new rotaries though. For now I'll be using some old barbs and having a rats nest of tubing


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CjGemini*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man is your tubing gonna be a pain to figure out lol


not that bad if you dont care about what block comes first







... if you want CPU absolutely first, then probably mobo, then ram it may be a challange and look a bit weird the first few trys


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> not that bad if you dont care about what block comes first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... if you want CPU absolutely first, then probably mobo, then ram it may be a challange and look a bit weird the first few trys


The CPU will be on it's own loop, the secondary loop for the workstation will be gpu + 2xram + motherboard in the most convenient order


----------



## Darr3n

Holy Guacamole







! You are making me drown in my own drool


----------



## jackofhearts495

How did I miss this thread for so long!?

Subbed!


----------



## csm725

Loving the table you stole from TGIF.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> The CPU will be on it's own loop, the secondary loop for the workstation will be gpu + 2xram + motherboard in the most convenient order


if thats the case then i would go RAM (right) -> mobo (top) -> RAM (left) -> mobo (bottom) -> GPUs... this would probably kill flow, but should be a nice neet looking set up... personaly, i would do GPUs -> rad and then what i said before with a pump in between the GPUs and the first RAM block... that should save your flow rate, and it should be prity easy to keep tidy









EDIT: or you could do this fro the ultimate clean look... its what im planning basicaly (ik it in a different case, but look at the green tubing layout on the board)


----------



## vedaire

personally I wouldn't bother with the ram ram doesn't really get that hot. The normal heatspreaders will handle those just fine.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vedaire*
> 
> personally I wouldn't bother with the ram ram doesn't really get that hot. The normal heatspreaders will handle those just fine.


Yeah I know, it's for funsies


----------



## jackofhearts495

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vedaire*
> 
> personally I wouldn't bother with the ram ram doesn't really get that hot. The normal heatspreaders will handle those just fine.


Welcome to overkill.net


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Holy macaroni and cheese! Glad to see that you are going to have waterblocks on you motherboard, have been hearing some complains about the heatsinks being underdimensioned and not covering all of the things on top that i don't know the english name of.









Awaiting the finished build with great excitement.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> So FTW were supposed to be making those, from what I hear the 8 bay prototype hasn't been started, and with all the drama there I'm not sure if it ever will. So just in case I've been working on my own plan in the background
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No teases on that yet though


Yeah, I've heard (and seen) that they've got some drama going on in there... Shame really, those 8 bay reservoirs would have been great.

And that counts as tease!


----------



## CH4PZ

DEAR...MOTHER...OF GOD!!! you sir have gone mad with power, lol lookn the sex thats for sure, i'll subb up so when ever need to cower in fear i'll pop on over!! .... in respect to the R4E i found the foil thingy an just ripped it off, hope it doesnt serve a massive purpose! i also got the ek blocks(except no ram) and while tight, i went from top>cpu>lower block. but almost gotta cut the ends at 45 degrees to get a nice tight bend(no coils). cant wait to see this done!!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackofhearts495*
> 
> Welcome to overkill.net


Lol true - even watercooling the video card is overkill - it only every does 2D work
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlbertMwugabi*
> 
> Holy macaroni and cheese! Glad to see that you are going to have waterblocks on you motherboard, have been hearing some complains about the heatsinks being underdimensioned and not covering all of the things on top that i don't know the english name of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awaiting the finished build with great excitement.


Let me know what you hear that should have a heatsink - the waterblock covers everything the original heatsink actually touches at least so I would have thought performance was still better than stock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Yeah, I've heard (and seen) that they've got some drama going on in there... Shame really, those 8 bay reservoirs would have been great.
> And that counts as tease!


Haha I suppose it does








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CH4PZ*
> 
> DEAR...MOTHER...OF GOD!!! you sir have gone mad with power, lol lookn the sex thats for sure, i'll subb up so when ever need to cower in fear i'll pop on over!! .... in respect to the R4E i found the foil thingy an just ripped it off, hope it doesnt serve a massive purpose! i also got the ek blocks(except no ram) and while tight, i went from top>cpu>lower block. but almost gotta cut the ends at 45 degrees to get a nice tight bend(no coils). cant wait to see this done!!


Thanks dude - good to know I'm not the only one with mysterious foil. More photos coming in a bit.


----------



## stren

With ram blocks, the fittings aren't the final ones, just more for planning. I'm working with Monsoon free to see if something special will make the tube routing super clean



























the ram blocks remind me of battersea power station:










Now adding in the gpu makes it look ugly and busy







The copper and green pcb really don't match. I called a nickel plating company to get a quote on plating both copper GPU blocks and it was $175 for both! So that's not going to happen. I may switch to the other acetal/copper block and paint the edge of the copper silver. I have another idea for the PCB


















Much better with the gpu off again


----------



## CjGemini

All I can think about is Tubing and Wire management for this project lol


----------



## GingerJohn

I think I just got a bit of a hardon...

I need to get out more. Or less. I can't decide.

With regards to the foil, it sounds like there was some stuff up with the depth of the cooler and it ended up not sitting level, so they slipped the foil in as a "washer". Just a thought, could be way off.


----------



## Shrak

That's gonna be a lot of tubing, lol.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CjGemini*
> 
> All I can think about is Tubing and Wire management for this project lol


You and me both CJ!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> I think I just got a bit of a hardon...
> I need to get out more. Or less. I can't decide.
> With regards to the foil, it sounds like there was some stuff up with the depth of the cooler and it ended up not sitting level, so they slipped the foil in as a "washer". Just a thought, could be way off.


Yeah I think that's the most likely reason - Asus have left unwanted paper in my heatsinks before though lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> That's gonna be a lot of tubing, lol.


It's gonna be a lot of everything lol







For now it will be routed in a huge mess with tube and barbs, in the end I'm hoping to route most of that purely with fittings, extenders and snakes.


----------



## NOCA

Isn't the 8800gt's just for multi-monitor? In that case can't you just buy a cheap eyefinity-capable and card with a black pcb, like a 5770, and then mount a water block on it like this one:
http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/blocks/vga-blocks/universal-vga-blocks/ek-vga-supreme-hf-bridge-edition-en-nickel.html


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NOCA*
> 
> Isn't the 8800gt's just for multi-monitor? In that case can't you just buy a cheap eyefinity-capable and card with a black pcb, like a 5770, and then mount a water block on it like this one:
> http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/blocks/vga-blocks/universal-vga-blocks/ek-vga-supreme-hf-bridge-edition-en-nickel.html


Yeah - I tend to prefer nvidia for linux due to official driver support. But yes I could swap them out for different cards. I believe the alphadog 8800gt cards are black pcb. I only wanted to watercool these initially because the blocks were $10 on sale, otherwise I would have left them on air.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah - I tend to prefer nvidia for linux due to official driver support. But yes I could swap them out for different cards. I believe the alphadog 8800gt cards are black pcb. I only wanted to watercool these initially because the blocks were $10 on sale, otherwise I would have left them on air.


Cant you just get some non-conductive paint?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Cant you just get some no conductive paint?


Funny you should mention that - I'm one step ahead, this was from last night, it's only the first coat, so fairly see through at this point:










It's now done still fully drying though. It looks a lot better, but I think back plate will help take the focus off of the surface variation

Also placed an order for some fittings to try and tidy it up a bit while I wait for monsoon


----------



## asg

Looking great so far.


----------



## nvidiaftw12




----------



## eskamobob1

we need MOAR UPDATES!!!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> we need MOAR UPDATES!!!


Ah well I'm being delayed by trying to clone my wife's xp install to an ssd. The clone worked, but xp gets stuck while loading...


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Ah well I'm being delayed by trying to clone my wife's xp install to an ssd. The clone worked, but xp gets stuck while loading...


lol... i had that same problem a little wile ago... my XP just died on day... i got all my files off with another comp, but it died entierly... the weird part was the drive is just fine... ill try and "repair" it eventualy, but i dont have the time atm


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> lol... i had that same problem a little wile ago... my XP just died on day... i got all my files off with another comp, but it died entierly... the weird part was the drive is just fine... ill try and "repair" it eventualy, but i dont have the time atm


To be honest I'd like to do a fresh install of 7 for her, but some of the install discs for her old games are broken and I'm too cheap to buy new copies.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> To be honest I'd like to do a fresh install of 7 for her, but some of the install discs for her old games are broken and I'm too cheap to buy new copies.


Lol... Nice... But y not simply remake install disks from the programs? It's a decent bit of work, but can be realy helpful for big expensive programs


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Lol... Nice... But y not simply remake install disks from the programs? It's a decent bit of work, but can be realy helpful for big expensive programs


How do you do that?


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> How do you do that?


It's actualy prity simple if u understand the process, but it takes a wile...

1)pic ur favorite installer program
2) compress and store files according to what ever format u pick that the program likes
3) just write a basic little bit of final code that sticks the program into your programs, and make it into a ROM... and ur done









It takes a little wile to do, but is realy worth it to keep old programs IMO


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> It's actualy prity simple if u understand the process, but it takes a wile...
> 1)pic ur favorite installer program
> 2) compress and store files according to what ever format u pick that the program likes
> 3) just write a basic little bit of final code that sticks the program into your programs, and make it into a ROM... and ur done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It takes a little wile to do, but is realy worth it to keep old programs IMO


but you couldn't use it to transfer a program from win xp to win 7 64 bit for example though? I mean it would have to know the registry hooks and everything no?


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> but you couldn't use it to transfer a program from win xp to win 7 64 bit for example though? I mean it would have to know the registry hooks and everything no?


That's the tricky part... Tbh I have one of my friends wrote that bit of code as he is extremely good with registry codes (you can probably guess what he does) and frankly, I'm lazy


----------



## stren

Ah well I think I got it working, gave up on norton ghost and used clonzilla with a sysprep right before doing it. I can boot now, just checking everything still works.


----------



## eskamobob1

Kwl... Glad u got it working


----------



## stren

Soo like I mentioned before I really didn't like the green/copper look clashing with the black/red R4E theme:










So I started to paint the GPU with liquid tape - first coat:










So here's how it looks now after two coats on both sides:










You can see some of the texture here, liquid tape is hard to work with - either annoyingly thick, or very thin and see through:










From this angle the texture isn't as bad:










However it would look a lot better with a backplate, I'm thinking something like this, smoked acrylic with an etch and a couple of LEDs to light it from the side:










What do you guys think? Feel free to photoshop up your own suggestions


----------



## juano

I think your tubes aren't connected very well.









I think it already looks much better than the green PCB. I would probably go with just a black metal backplate, but if you think you'd prefer a acrylic then go for it.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> I think your tubes aren't connected very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it already looks much better than the green PCB. I would probably go with just a black metal backplate, but if you think you'd prefer a acrylic then go for it.


I think you're right, but I don't know anyone with a laser cutter strong enough for metal. If you know of anyone - hook me up!


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I think you're right, but I don't know anyone with a laser cutter strong enough for metal. If you know of anyone - hook me up!


use a hot knife and aluminim... on a low setting and with a little patience you can get a very nice looking etch









EDIT: and everything looks amazing so far


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> use a hot knife and aluminim... on a low setting and with a little patience you can get a very nice looking etch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: and everything looks amazing so far


hot knife and aluminum? Seriously? How hot does the knife have to be? Ideally I'd like the text to be completely cut out in the aluminum plate and have an etched acrylic sheet underneath that can be backlit







I could cut the AL with my jigsaw, but it won't look that good, or straight.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> hot knife and aluminum? Seriously? How hot does the knife have to be? Ideally I'd like the text to be completely cut out in the aluminum plate and have an etched acrylic sheet underneath that can be backlit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could cut the AL with my jigsaw, but it won't look that good, or straight.


I'd try and get it a just barely light yellow, any hotter and it will just bend. I know its somewhere in my pocket ref, but I cant find what temperature it takes to become light yellow.

Edit: 400*F sounds about right. Anything over 420 will take away the temper.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> hot knife and aluminum? Seriously? How hot does the knife have to be? Ideally I'd like the text to be completely cut out in the aluminum plate and have an etched acrylic sheet underneath that can be backlit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could cut the AL with my jigsaw, but it won't look that good, or straight.


At a low enough temp, you can go over the line a few times and the precise cut will melt enough to look like a nice etch, but won't get hot enough to bend or warp the metal... It actualy looks prity nice if you do it right








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I'd try and get it a just barely light yellow, any hotter and it will just bend. I know its somewhere in my pocket ref, but I cant find what temperature it takes to become light yellow.
> Edit: 400*F sounds about right. Anything over 420 will take away the temper.


Exactly


----------



## stren

The temporary parts came in to see if I could get some clean routing for the motherboard/ram/gpu loop:










However it didn't quite work as expected- I couldn't get the 40mm extensions to work with the 5 way rotary snake, however a SLI connector did fit.










Now I'm not sure whether to:
- get two more sli connectors (I need this one)
- use two compression fittings instead
- get two of the bitspower crystal sli links to match better

What do you guys think?

I should probably go with the cheapest as I'm hoping monsoon free's new design will solve the problem for me.


----------



## TwentyCent

To be honest, I think it won't look good unless the piece filling the gap has a diameter similar to the snakes. Maybe you could combine D-plugs and extenders? Crystal links would probably be better than what you have right now, but would still suffer from that diameter thing I described


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwentyCent*
> 
> To be honest, I think it won't look good unless the piece filling the gap has a diameter similar to the snakes. Maybe you could combine D-plugs and extenders? Crystal links would probably be better than what you have right now, but would still suffer from that diameter thing I described


Yeah the original idea was to use the two extenders (you can see one reused attaching to the south bridge block). They would have solved the diameter issue, but I coudln't get it to screw down as the last piece of the rotary snake was way too hard to turn. Maybe a separate inline rotary that attached to the bottom of the extender would work though. The best alternate fix to the diameter issue would be two compression fittings with the tube in between.


----------



## stren

So here's another option with a crossover tubing, however once you add in tubing for the cpu loop, it's going to look busy. What do you guys think?


----------



## CjGemini

To be honest I say lose the Ram blocks and keep the tubing, I feel with the ram blocks on its just to busy.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CjGemini*
> 
> To be honest I say lose the Ram blocks and keep the tubing, I feel with the ram blocks on its just to busy.


Yeah but the the routing would still be difficult to get to the mosfet block as the CPU is on it's own loop. Never give up! Never surrender! lol


----------



## asg

I liked the first option better, but use short pieces of tubing instead of those sli connectors.


----------



## TwentyCent

I smell a double loop covering chipset + ram









Actually, after seing this, I think crystal links might look damn proper


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asg*
> 
> I liked the first option better, but use short pieces of tubing instead of those sli connectors.


This. Or crystal links instead of tubing.


----------



## asg

I like the crystal links too.

I thought they were more prone to developing leaks. Can someone that has used them give their input?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asg*
> 
> I liked the first option better, but use short pieces of tubing instead of those sli connectors.


Thanks for the feedback








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwentyCent*
> 
> I smell a double loop covering chipset + ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, after seing this, I think crystal links might look damn proper


Yeah that build is sick!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> This. Or crystal links instead of tubing.


Seems like crystal links might be the way forward
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asg*
> 
> I like the crystal links too.
> I thought they were more prone to developing leaks. Can someone that has used them give their input?


I've heard that too, on the other hand the pressure will be pretty low as I can run the gpus first, and I'll only have one pump to drive this setup which will be pretty restrictive.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Could someone point me to where I could get some more info on theses Crystal links? I've never heard of them before.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Could someone point me to where I could get some more info on theses Crystal links? I've never heard of them before.


http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g30/c101/s873/list/p1/Liquid_Cooling-Fittings-Accessories-SLI_Connectors-Page1.html

You choose the hard tubes and end fittings separately


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Have you considered running your ram blocks in parallel with some crystal links and T-blocks, could look cool. The tubing shot you showed earlier didn't look bad though, especially considering the number of components right there.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled*
> 
> Have you considered running your ram blocks in parallel with some crystal links and T-blocks, could look cool. The tubing shot you showed earlier didn't look bad though, especially considering the number of components right there.


Thanks for the suggestion - not sure though how it would make the tubing simpler though as splitting and recombining may make it worse than a series path that uses the blocks for routing as much as possible. Please let me know if I'm being dumb though


----------



## asg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> The temporary parts came in to see if I could get some clean routing for the motherboard/ram/gpu loop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However it didn't quite work as expected- I couldn't get the 40mm extensions to work with the 5 way rotary snake, however a SLI connector did fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm not sure whether to:
> - get two more sli connectors (I need this one)
> - use two compression fittings instead
> - get two of the bitspower crystal sli links to match better
> What do you guys think?
> I should probably go with the cheapest as I'm hoping monsoon free's new design will solve the problem for me.


I have an idea for your loop.

I am assuming you are running everything in one loop.

In to CPU - to back side of board - to ram on left - to front side of board (like you have in picture above) - to ram on right - to gpus

use the rotary snakes and crystal links btw the board and the ram instead of the sli connections you have now.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asg*
> 
> I have an idea for your loop.
> I am assuming you are running everything in one loop.
> In to CPU - to back side of board - to ram on left - to front side of board (like you have in picture above) - to ram on right - to gpus
> use the rotary snakes and crystal links btw the board and the ram instead of the sli connections you have now.


i actualy like this idea a lot... i think that there is a point where you have to go tubeless because of how many blocks there are


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asg*
> 
> I have an idea for your loop.
> I am assuming you are running everything in one loop.
> In to CPU - to back side of board - to ram on left - to front side of board (like you have in picture above) - to ram on right - to gpus
> use the rotary snakes and crystal links btw the board and the ram instead of the sli connections you have now.


Thanks dude - the cpu will actually be on it's own seperate loop.

I did order the bitspower crystal links sli fittings though


----------



## stren

Awarded the number one mod for february from ROG


----------



## juano

Congratulations!







Now finish it and get it folding.


----------



## GingerJohn

Yep, you have 5 days to get it up and running for BGB if you want... Link in my sig









Work faster! I need my "awesome" fix.


----------



## CjGemini

Like I said, your everywhere


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now finish it and get it folding.


Well the 990x is still folding away with its 95Kppd, the 3930K would help though







If I have the gtx480's folding it get's too hot to stand it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Yep, you have 5 days to get it up and running for BGB if you want... Link in my sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work faster! I need my "awesome" fix.


Ah this would also require FTW to send me my 14 additional gentle typhoons
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CjGemini*
> 
> Like I said, your everywhere


Now if only every company would sponsor me too


----------



## stren

So who thinks I should look into a phase unit for the 990x







, turn HT off and the power shouldn't be too bad, then it's just a case of insulating without ruining the looks


----------



## nvidiaftw12

I thought 990x's didn't like cold.


----------



## asg

I would like to see that!!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I thought 990x's didn't like cold.


Should be able to do 5.0-5.2 ish with a single stage. Of course for the price a 3930K or a 3770K might be a better upgrade lol


----------



## glinux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Awarded the number one mod for february from ROG


Impressive!!! congrats and subbed


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glinux*
> 
> Impressive!!! congrats and subbed


Thanks









Got some more parts today:










3 ssds and a bunch of fittings:










This meant I could do some leak testing with the gpu/motherboard/ram loop. Still missing the other gpu for now though, but the important thing was to see if the ram block connections were good:










You can see water on the bottom right of the board. The GPU didnt' have it's spare ports sealed tightened down properly. Didnt' see that leak for a few minutes as it was dripping down the back of the block and was mainly hidden by the card and the block. You can see it coming out and filling up the pci-e socket:










The bitspower crystal linke sli fittings were part of the order too. The closest one in this photo leaked initially as it had fallen out of the o-ring. They're not that sturdy so it's a bit concerning that they might fall out. We'll have to see how it goes.










The top view is much nicer now though:










With red dye the crystal links won't look so out of place.

That's all for now. Case should be back from powder coating with another 14 gentle typhoons on tuesday, so expect a big update then







Until then the board can dry out a bit


----------



## GingerJohn

Looks good, probably the neatest way to route the tubes through all those components. Just keep an eye on the flow rate, that is a lot of restrictive blocks in a row.

I had a bit of a laugh at the long tubes too, I'm guessing that you don't want to cut them before installing the loop in the case but it still looks amusing.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Looks good, probably the neatest way to route the tubes through all those components. Just keep an eye on the flow rate, that is a lot of restrictive blocks in a row.
> I had a bit of a laugh at the long tubes too, I'm guessing that you don't want to cut them before installing the loop in the case but it still looks amusing.


haha yeah - I always end up cutting a long piece of tube thinking it will be long enough to reused and then needing 6 inches more







I'll definitely need more tube for the project later on, but I've got a long way to go yet


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Case should be back from powder coating with another 14 gentle typhoons on tuesday, so expect a big update then


Those are the words I've been waiting to hear for quite some time now!









lol btw why's one of the M4's 64 gig one while the 2 others were 128 gigs? Going to a lappie or something?


----------



## Lord Xeb

I smell triple loop.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Those are the words I've been waiting to hear for quite some time now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol btw why's one of the M4's 64 gig one while the 2 others were 128 gigs? Going to a lappie or something?


64 gig boot, the 2x128 will go into a raid 0 array for games. Eventually I'll add on a real raid card and some more 128s
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*
> 
> I smell triple loop.


Well by the end I'll have enough parts to run a fourth loop, so I'm debating separating the motherboard block out from the gaming rig.


----------



## Paradigm84

What an awesome rig with an awesome name. Subbed.


----------



## CjGemini

Looks Really Good!!!!


----------



## gr3nd3l

Build looks amazing!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> What an awesome rig with an awesome name. Subbed.


Thanks















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CjGemini*
> 
> Looks Really Good!!!!


Thanks dude - it means a lot coming from someone with such an awesome build themselves!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr3nd3l*
> 
> Build looks amazing!


Thanks!
















I'd also like to welcome my newest sponsor - DT Waterblocks. I'll be using and reviewing their new cpu waterblock the "5Noz".










This is the lowest restriction block out there - from Martin's Preview:










It'll be interesting to see how it does vs the raystorm


----------



## Darr3n

Never seen that block before! Looking forward to seeing more of it







Your build is going to be out of this world!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darr3n*
> 
> Never seen that block before! Looking forward to seeing more of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your build is going to be out of this world!


Thanks the block is very interesting - the fins look pretty standard but the flow has been increased significantly meaning it should perform better for most pump setups. Whether it performs better at a fixed flow rate is a different matter, but I'm hoping for most practical uses it will be better. We'll see


----------



## eAgleyes

Hi Stren. I started my project now, progressing slowly. I must say your project is pretty much similar! Lol!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Finished cleaning the TIM off the south bridge only to find a piece of tin foil with more TIM underneath. Weird.


Yeah, I find it weird too that R4E with a tin foil too! Did you remove the foil before installing your EK block?


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got some more parts today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 ssds and a bunch of fittings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This meant I could do some leak testing with the gpu/motherboard/ram loop. Still missing the other gpu for now though, but the important thing was to see if the ram block connections were good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see water on the bottom right of the board. The GPU didnt' have it's spare ports sealed tightened down properly. Didnt' see that leak for a few minutes as it was dripping down the back of the block and was mainly hidden by the card and the block. You can see it coming out and filling up the pci-e socket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bitspower crystal linke sli fittings were part of the order too. The closest one in this photo leaked initially as it had fallen out of the o-ring. They're not that sturdy so it's a bit concerning that they might fall out. We'll have to see how it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top view is much nicer now though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With red dye the crystal links won't look so out of place.
> That's all for now. Case should be back from powder coating with another 14 gentle typhoons on tuesday, so expect a big update then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until then the board can dry out a bit


i want steal ur ssd's







subbed


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> i want steal ur ssd's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> subbed


Wait until he buys the rest of 'em and the raid card


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Wait until he buys the rest of 'em and the raid card


ok... illl wait







and then... BAM, i need a plan


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Wait until he buys the rest of 'em and the raid card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok... illl wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then... BAM, i need a plan
Click to expand...

I'll make one for you if you're willing to share the lewt.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eAgleyes*
> 
> Hi Stren. I started my project now, progressing slowly. I must say your project is pretty much similar! Lol!
> Yeah, I find it weird too that R4E with a tin foil too! Did you remove the foil before installing your EK block?


Yes I did, however I haven't tested to see if there are problems. Most other people it seems have removed it too so it should be ok.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> I'll make one for you if you're willing to share the lewt.


Lol you guys!


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Lol you guys!












lol


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Sniper sonic ninja? new age rock paper scissors


----------



## GingerJohn

Sniper shoots Sonic
Soinc tramples Ninja
Ninja stabs Sniper


----------



## JedixJarf

This build is just so epic.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> I'll make one for you if you're willing to share the lewt.


ok ill share couple with you. we need o make this fast


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> I'll make one for you if you're willing to share the lewt.


So the only things you'd steal out of the build are the ssds? Sounds like the rest can't be epic enough. Must go shopping for more epic!


----------



## Sparhawk

Sub'd







looks great so far.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> So the only things you'd steal out of the build are the ssds? Sounds like the rest can't be epic enough. Must go shopping for more epic!


its too epic to steal all hardware







so im gonna make it less epic


----------



## TheNr24

DAMN this looks SICK!

Oh god I can't wait to see this build finished!


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> I'll make one for you if you're willing to share the lewt.
> 
> 
> 
> So the only things you'd steal out of the build are the ssds? Sounds like the rest can't be epic enough. Must go shopping for more epic!
Click to expand...

I figured that you'd be Ok without the SSDs, and the EPIC-factor would stay above outstanding







Wouldn't be very nice if I took your mobo and cpu, would it? Plus I'd probably end up selling those and replace 'em with Ivy or regular x79 mobo and 3820...


----------



## Shrak

The newegg box does not lie!


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> I figured that you'd be Ok without the SSDs, and the EPIC-factor would stay above outstanding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't be very nice if I took your mobo and cpu, would it? Plus I'd probably end up selling those and replace 'em with Ivy or regular x79 mobo and 3820...


maybe we can switch his mobo and cpu with some 775 and old dusty rusty mobo...? i think he even wouldnt see hat


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> maybe we can switch his mobo and cpu with some 775 and old dusty rusty mobo...? i think he even wouldnt see hat


I will volunteer my 775 and dusty mobo for the exchange! :


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> I will volunteer my 775 and dusty mobo for the exchange! :


Don't worry guys I already have a p5pq pro + e8500. I call it the wife's computer. It used to be mine, then she stole it, so I had to build this


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Don't worry guys I already have a p5pq pro + e8500. I call it the wife's computer. It used to be mine, then she stole it, so I had to build this


lol... seems like a good trade







... as for the steeling plan, would you help me work out the kinks in your own security?


----------



## eAgleyes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yes I did, however I haven't tested to see if there are problems. Most other people it seems have removed it too so it should be ok.
> Lol you guys!


Cool! Will proceed. Which TIM did you use for the block?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eAgleyes*
> 
> Cool! Will proceed. Which TIM did you use for the block?


I used MX2 though MX4 or ceramique will work too. Anything non conductive


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> I will volunteer my 775 and dusty mobo for the exchange! :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry guys I already have a p5pq pro + e8500. I call it the wife's computer. It used to be mine, then she stole it, so I had to build this
Click to expand...

Payback for stealing your puter?








Have to thank her though...


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Payback for stealing your puter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to thank her though...


Well I did at least make her dinner


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Payback for stealing your puter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to thank her though...
> 
> 
> 
> Well I did at least make her dinner
Click to expand...









that looks amazing.


----------



## Blizlake

But if you made the dinner, what's the wife for?


----------



## adamkatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> But if you made the dinner, what's the wife for?


cooking dinner for the wife leads to happy wife happy wife leads to happy night

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamkatt*
> 
> cooking dinner for the wife leads to happy wife happy wife leads to happy night
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


I see no flaw in this logic.


----------



## CjGemini

Awaiting more epic pics!!!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CjGemini*
> 
> Awaiting more epic pics!!!


Lol, well there was a hold up from Jim's end, so it seems like it might get shipped tomorrow







So maybe thursday I'll have it

Maybe I should post more pics of food until then...


----------



## derickwm

Nothing wrong with moar food pics


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Nothing wrong with moar food pics


I concur!


----------



## stren

Lol alright well here is a beef wellington for you:



















Filet wrapped with chopped mushroom, prosciuttio and pastry


----------



## Blizlake

very, very nice. Screw the build, gimme food pics







(j/k)
Wonder if chef Ramsay would approve.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Lol alright well here is a beef wellington for you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filet wrapped with chopped mushroom, prosciuttio and pastry


I'll take ur beef Wellington and raise you a pot of top rammen with $1.50 of stir fried veggies, a sliver of left over pork chop, a single egg, and a bit of old BBQ chicken

















EDIT: that fed 5 people for 1.75 (including tax) with a little bit of left overs from a party


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Lol alright well here is a beef wellington for you:
> 
> *snip*
> 
> Filet wrapped with chopped mushroom, prosciuttio and pastry


Wow that makes me miss working in a restaurant sooooo badly







and living at home...

I LOVE to cook but being at University has not allowed me to cook often







either because of funds or because I just have no time.


----------



## vedaire

I guess I'm lucky even with school work and building my newest system plus maintaining the chVf forum here.
I still take the time no matter what to make good home cooked meals. most recently of those would be a somewhat
simple meal venison burgers with onions diced in as well as shredded cheese. Grilled over hickory. Toss in homecut
steak fries. oh almost forgot a little sweet baby rays hickory bbq sauce mixxed in with the venison as well.

not fancy. But, some of the best eaten around.

tonight it'll be venison tenderloin with home grown french style green beans, red potatos and homemade
cornbread none of that jiffy mix stuff.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vedaire*
> 
> I guess I'm lucky even with school work and building my newest system plus maintaining the chVf forum here.
> I still take the time no matter what to make good home cooked meals. most recently of those would be a somewhat
> simple meal venison burgers with onions diced in as well as shredded cheese. Grilled over hickory. Toss in homecut
> steak fries. oh almost forgot a little sweet baby rays hickory bbq sauce mixxed in with the venison as well.
> not fancy. But, some of the best eaten around.
> tonight it'll be venison tenderloin with home grown french style green beans, red potatos and homemade
> cornbread none of that jiffy mix stuff.


pics or it didnt happen







... lol... jk... and making cheap good meals can be tough at first, but then you get the hang of it







... i like to make Japanese and Chinese food as you can generally get the ingredients for prity cheap, and i just happen to like that style of food... i also have to admit that i make a prity killer ratatouille , and aint to shabby with the primeverras as well, but i dont realy have the time to make very complex noodles, so i try to stay away from pastas... i have started making my own simple noodles for basic soups and stews though







... also, its much easier to eat well where hunting is actuyaly allowed... people here are crazy and frown on it, making it imposible... it also doesnt help im the only one i know that knows how to clean anything bigger then a rabbit and actualy utilize all the cuts... its so different out here, that its almost like a different country


----------



## meeps

Figured I'd join the food festivities







. My post workout/late lunch today: whole bunch of chicken breast cut up, spinach, balsamic dressing, hummus spread, and slices of vermont extra sharp cheddar all on a thin wheat wrap







. (Excuse the plate though, still living at the parents...)


----------



## vedaire

oh I totally understand that eskamo I am lucky in the fact Im from a place that being able to hunt and currently live in a place that it is encouraged.
so wild game is something that nothing else can really compare to.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vedaire*
> 
> oh I totally understand that eskamo I am lucky in the fact Im from a place that being able to hunt and currently live in a place that it is encouraged.
> so wild game is something that nothing else can really compare to.


lol... ik the feeling... i grew up in northern cerntral florida (the city of bell just north of gainsvile) so hunting was a major help back then... tbh i have never had meat that compaired to fresh caught gator









EDIT: that looks amazing meeps


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> lol... ik the feeling... i grew up in northern cerntral florida (the city of bell just north of gainsvile) so hunting was a major help back then... tbh i have never had meat that compaired to fresh caught gator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: that looks amazing meeps


So what do you hunt out here?


----------



## vedaire

fresh gator and fresh killed feral hog are about an equal match they have a very similiar taste and texture.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> So what do you hunt out here?


Unfortunately nothing out here as laws are so tight
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vedaire*
> 
> fresh gator and fresh killed feral hog are about an equal match they have a very similiar taste and texture.


Lol... Never been a fan or boar personally... My favorite is possum jerky made by this old lad that lived in my town on her back porch


----------



## stren

I'm so impatient I really hope the case comes tomorrow!


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I'm so impatient I really hope the case comes tomorrow!


Me too... Is your 'tomorrow' friday or saturday


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Me too... Is your 'tomorrow' friday or saturday


Friday







At least for another 90minutes then it will be today


----------



## Blizlake

So it's still thursday there... And I just came to school like hour ago, 9am friday morning atm...


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> So it's still thursday there... And I just came to school like hour ago, 9am friday morning atm...


Sounds like you have an advantage - the weekend starts earlier


----------



## Blizlake

Yeah but it ends sooner too


----------



## mr one

where we gonna see some pics?! ;D


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> where we gonna see some pics?! ;D


You mean when? Friday if it was shipped it today


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> You mean when? Friday if it was shipped it today


cant wait for some more action on this beast


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> You mean when? Friday if it was shipped it today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait for some more action on this beast
Click to expand...

True. It's going to look frigging awesome!


----------



## Shawnb99

wow such an epic build, you gave me so many ideas to copy for when i start my build.
If you don't mind how would one get sponsers for their build?
i want to do a build almost like this just with the TX10-H whenever it comes out and with all i want to put in it, it may get a little expensive.
Otherwise keep up the great build, it's going to be fun trying to surpass this when i finally start mine, if even can!


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> True. It's going to look frigging awesome!


even food pics


----------



## stren

Just got it










Can't believe I took time out to post that rather than open it


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Can't believe I took time out to post that rather than open it


Even though I appreciate you taking the time to post it, I still think you're insane. Off you go to open it up, assemble it and post some moar pictures! chop chop!!
Oh, and congrats


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Can't believe I took time out to post that rather than open it


Me neither. Get yourself in there!

That is a massive box, you just know the contents are going to be awesome. No need for a label like the Newegg boxes!


----------



## eskamobob1

Dont fight it... Simply accept it... you have desires for a reason... Now indulge us


----------



## stren

Unboxing pics:





































2 motherboard trays are better than one:










Some accessories:










These are only the frame parts - the exterior skin is still at smasher's place:










"Super Mounts" - From top: 120x4, 140x4, 180x3 and 5 way hard drive flex bay mount (120x5)










Pedestal front and back:










Frame top and bottoms for case and pedestal:


----------



## gr3nd3l

speechless...


----------



## Citra

Dat case. rool:


----------



## Darr3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Dat case. rool:


This


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darr3n*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Dat case. rool:
> 
> 
> 
> This
Click to expand...

These









Any ETA on rest of the parts from smasher?


----------



## mr one

ok now i wanna steal ur case too


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr3nd3l*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> speechless...











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Dat case. rool:


Wait til you see it assembled
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darr3n*
> 
> This











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> These
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ETA on rest of the parts from smasher?


They've been done for a while, I just gotta drive over there to pick them up. I'm missing the spring clips to attach them to the case, but Jim said they should show up today, so fingers crossed I'll be able to finish putting it together...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> ok now i wanna steal ur case too


Haha well you may have to modify your get away car, this won't fit in normal sized cars lol.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait til you see it assembled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've been done for a while, I just gotta drive over there to pick them up. I'm missing the spring clips to attach them to the case, but Jim said they should show up today, so fingers crossed I'll be able to finish putting it together...
> Haha well you may have to modify your get away car, this won't fit in normal sized cars lol.


i can get away with bus or something like that







two horn unicorn would b perfect


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> i can get away with bus or something like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two horn unicorn would b perfect


Lol, I think I might be able to chase you down if you're going to be driving a bus









I have a video that I'm trying to put together of building the case. Here's a shot of assembling the pedestal pieces:










- Unfortunately no more photos of the pedestal, but essentially there's a front and back and a top and bottom, each of the four joins look like the pic above.
- They get screwed together with 7 screws along the top and one on each corner (side).
- Screw the top and bottom to the front, and then add the back on.
- Then start work on the main case. Start with the center and work outward. Here's the motherboard compartment - the two inner vertical sheets and the top and bottom sheets.










- Assemble the two vertical sheets to the top sheet (8 screws):










- Then add the other bottom sheet (8 screws):










- Then put the case down on it's front and add the back (34 screws)










- Then put the case back on it's side so you're ready to easily add the front panel:










- Screw in the front panel to all the other pieces (36 screws) and put the case on top of the pedestal.
- Screw the case to the pedestal (4 screws) and it should look like this:
- Screw in any flex bay mounts and accessories










- Add the motherboard trays to the motherboard back plates and attach the handles (6 screws total)
- Add the hinges for the doors
- Rearrange any back panels
- test your super mounts fit
- Clip on the exterior frame panels
- start building or clip on the frame

Here's mine without the exterior panels, don't worry the black plate covers will dissapear by the end of the build (18 bay waterfall reservoir to come)


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Lol, I think I might be able to chase you down if you're going to be driving a bus


ima good driver even im 22 and dont have driver license







i had some time spent with cars when i was repairing them and restaurating







so bus its like a big wv golf


----------



## Darr3n

Oh my gosh, It's the size of my little brother.







LOL!


----------



## skyn3t

Can I use the word "GOD THIS IS HUGE" what and what you going to use this MONSTER. Subbed


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darr3n*
> 
> Oh my gosh, It's the size of my little brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!


Haha yeah you could fit a few kids in there haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Can I use the word "GOD THIS IS HUGE" what and what you going to use this MONSTER. Subbed


two rampage extreme boards, 2 cpus, 5 gpus, 6 radiators, 5 pumps, 4 reservoirs, 2 psus, 6 ssds, 5 hard drives









The color is a bit off in some of the photos. I was hoping the silver was a little lighter though. in some lights it looks more like a flat military grey, I was hoping it would be more obviously sparkly. I'll try and take a photo with the test sample to show the difference.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CjGemini*
> 
> To be honest I say lose the Ram blocks and keep the tubing, I feel with the ram blocks on its just to busy.


Me too man!


----------



## gr3nd3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darr3n*
> 
> Oh my gosh, It's the size of my little brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!


You have a very large little brother...


----------



## SmasherBasher

With stren's permission I'll snap some pics of the exterior before he picks it up Monday.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*
> 
> With stren's permission I'll snap some pics of the exterior before he picks it up Monday.


go ahead







I realized the mount for the power buttons is painted the wrong color. So that may need to be re done. It can wait though. In the end I may end up modding something custom









I keep thinking the interior should be more white than it is - I checked the sample though and it is exactly like the sample.


----------



## sandy cheeks

I really wish I could drop the f*bomb because I almost choked on a jelly bean when I saw this thread. Epic, just insanely epic! You will undoubtly go down in ocn history for this build


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandy cheeks*
> 
> I really wish I could drop the f*bomb because I almost choked on a jelly bean when I saw this thread. Epic, just insanely epic! You will undoubtly go down in ocn history for this build


Haha thanks dude!

So I got the opportunity to tour this new workshop close to downtown that just opened. It has all the workshop tools you could never afford to buy yourself, and you can buy day passes or month passes depending on how long you need. So this resolves all my issues with manufacturing the waterfall reservoirs myself, as well as opening up possibilities like custom waterblocks...

It was the launch weekend so there was a free bbq (there were plenty more people later on)










Wood shop room, saw stop tablesaw, planer, chop saw etc. bunch of other stuff that isn't shown:










Large CNC Mill for wood:










Sand Blaster:










Vinyl cutter so you can print your own stickers:










Forgot to take a photo of the 3D printer, but here's an 150W laser that cut through some hefty steel plate:










There's two other lasers good enough for acrylic/wood, and a third one is apparently on the way:










Spray paint booth, they have an oven for powder coating, but not all the rest of the powder coating tools yet:










Metal press and folding machiens:










Other metal machines, bandsaw, grinders and a lathe:










Metal lathe:










Old school mills:










CNC mill - can you say custom waterblocks!










Electronics room - not much here, bunch of soldering irons, power supplies and scopes:










So what do you all think I should do with this opportunity?

I definitely want to:
- make the custom metal backplates for GPUs
- make the waterfall reservoir
- make some custom waterblocks for parts that aren't ultra high performance e.g. raid card, memory blocks etc.


----------



## xaviergzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Haha thanks dude!
> So I got the opportunity to tour this new workshop close to downtown that just opened. It has all the workshop tools you could never afford to buy yourself, and you can buy day passes or month passes depending on how long you need. So this resolves all my issues with manufacturing the waterfall reservoirs myself, as well as opening up possibilities like custom waterblocks...
> 
> *snip*
> 
> So what do you all think I should do with this opportunity?
> I definitely want to:
> - make the custom metal backplates for GPUs
> - make the waterfall reservoir
> - make some custom waterblocks for parts that aren't ultra high performance e.g. raid card, memory blocks etc.


I would go for the custom backplates for the GPUs...naaa ill do all three!!!!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xaviergzz*
> 
> I would go for the custom backplates for the GPUs...naaa ill do all three!!!!


Oh definitely all three, but what else


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xaviergzz*
> 
> I would go for the custom backplates for the GPUs...naaa ill do all three!!!!


DUDE. DON'T QUOTE ALL THE PICTURES. use spoiler tags or cut out the pictures.

@OP, Looking good.
I'm very curious to see this 18 bay res :O


----------



## Citra

There's two much win in those pictures so it's fine.

Watercool ALL the parts. Heck, watercool psus for lolz.


----------



## Darr3n

Omg it's like heaven! To bad I can't find any place like this here


----------



## eskamobob1

no joke, i was there this weekend with a friend of mine seeing if we could use it to do some body work we dont have the tools for at his shop


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> There's two much win in those pictures so it's fine.
> Watercool ALL the parts. Heck, watercool psus for lolz.


I like the way you think!


----------



## Ghoxt

DAYUM! Good lord Sub'd.


----------



## Blizlake

Why dont we have stuff like that







will have to think of something..


----------



## jackofhearts495

Is that shop (Maker's Place) part of a chain, or one-of-a-kind? That seems like every PC modder's dream...


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Why dont we have stuff like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will have to think of something..


Can anyone say OCN chain mod shops?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackofhearts495*
> 
> Is that shop (Maker's Place) part of a chain, or one-of-a-kind? That seems like every PC modder's dream...


I think it is, but I'm not sure... Ik there are similar shops up in la and such


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Can anyone say OCN chain mod shops?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is, but I'm not sure... Ik there are similar shops up in la and such


It's not a chain, though there are similar ones around the place e.g. techshop in norcal. Eskamobob are you in SD? Funny you were there too. Seemed 90% of the people there were making custom skateboards lol.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> It's not a chain, though there are similar ones around the place e.g. techshop in norcal. Eskamobob are you in SD? Funny you were there too. Seemed 90% of the people there were making custom skateboards lol.


Lol... Scate boards are crazy hard to make well







... and no... I'm in south OC, but I have a bunch of friends down in SD so I'm down there a lot


----------



## meeps

odd, a page on this thread without food? I CAN FIX THAT











sliced turkey sandwiched around a mound of sautéed mushrooms and onions, topped with cheese and spinach. toasted of course


----------



## eskamobob1

Lol... Looks. Amazing







... I just have left overs for lunch








but they are prity good anyways


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

So, anyone who has posted a pic of food live near salem oregon and want to whip me up some lunch?


----------



## SmasherBasher

Needs moar powder coating epicness...


----------



## vedaire

oh god don't get me started today. already planned dinner and I refuse to change it.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*
> 
> Needs moar powder coating epicness...


Are you saying I should post an update? I'm guessing you have some inside information....

Sadly I don't have any more photos of food to post though so I might have to post something to do with the build....


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Are you saying I should post an update? I'm guessing you have some inside information....
> Sadly I don't have any more photos of food to post though so I might have to post something to do with the build....


you'll get no complaints from me


----------



## stren

Alright here's an update. Can you say gentle typhoooooooooooooooooooons?










Don't worry they're not all for me. I only have 14 of those plus the 10 I already own.

My waterblocks also came in, thanks again to DT Waterblocks, here they are next to my spare rasa (both my raystorms are still in systems)










You can see there's plenty of room for fittings. On the back you can see the copper base plate is pretty chunky - this should mean it should distribute heat better laterally through the plate but worse directly through it. Not sure the right trade off, but this copper block is the largest I've seen both in terms of area and thickness.










Here's some results from Martin's testing:

Temps in comparison to the raystorm:










Restriction:









Quote:


> Performance is about as good as it gets, but there is some refinement in the mounting system needed. Considering this is their first block produced and it's not only keeping up but lower in restriction than the other blocks says a lot! Overall, I see it as a block with a ton of work and emphasis put into the design and quality of the block itself. That 5Noz is something very special and it's very refreshing to see a design done very differently from the norm that also performs extremely well.


It should be noted that the mounting mechanism now has thumb screws. Next update I'll show you a pic of it mounted.

Anyway the other big news on this update is the exterior panels. Here's some close up shots of the color, it's a dark metallic grey flake with a smooth finish to the touch:










Even closer:










And as much as I can loosely hang on the case without it being clipped on. You can see one motherboard has also been mounted. The TX10 makes EATX look like a MITX lol. The switch plate is the wrong color - but that will be fixed.










Working with Smasher and Jim on this has been a delight and I highly recommend them


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

And here I thought the 800D was big


----------



## Hydroplane

Holy crap that's a lot of fans


----------



## SmasherBasher

See I TOLD you it would look great! Are you going to do the super chrome and dazzling red for the parts we talked about?


----------



## Citra

I love the color choice. Clean and simple just like workstation cases.

Sent from my iPad


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> And here I thought the 800D was big


Haha yes it's about 3x an 800D lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydroplane*
> 
> Holy crap that's a lot of fans


I wish they were all mine








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*
> 
> See I TOLD you it would look great! Are you going to do the super chrome and dazzling red for the parts we talked about?


The chrome I'm tempted by, although I don't want to mismatch too many different colors and finishes. The dazzling red I think would have to be just a regular red to match the tube, keep the theme going









For everyone else Smasher had suggested red for the PSUs and chrome for the rads. What do you all think? For the fans I was thinking red blades with white housings.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Oh baby...


----------



## zosothepage

thats stunning


----------



## sandy cheeks




----------



## TheNr24

Mother of god.


----------



## eskamobob1

That is literaly $1000 of fans.......... Lol... It's looking amazing so far


----------



## csm725

Wow, that gray and black matte/satin combo looks much better than I expected.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*
> 
> See I TOLD you it would look great! Are you going to do the super chrome and dazzling red for the parts we talked about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chrome I'm tempted by, although I don't want to mismatch too many different colors and finishes. The dazzling red I think would have to be just a regular red to match the tube, keep the theme going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For everyone else Smasher had suggested red for the PSUs and chrome for the rads. What do you all think? For the fans I was thinking red blades with white housings.
Click to expand...

Oh I'm with smasher on that one







Red should be close to tubes though








Man that looks sweet stren! Is the front I/O plate going black?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Oh baby...











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zosothepage*
> 
> thats stunning


Thanks zoso - how's your build coming? Do you have a log?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandy cheeks*


Wait til I get the rest of it in








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNr24*
> 
> Mother of god.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> That is literaly $1000 of fans.......... Lol... It's looking amazing so far


Seriously - I wish they were all mine haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Wow, that gray and black matte/satin combo looks much better than I expected.


Yeah I was worried but it seems like it's coming together








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Oh I'm with smasher on that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red should be close to tubes though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man that looks sweet stren! Is the front I/O plate going black?


So you think chrome would be good on the rads? I was wondering if I should paint them the same as the fan frames.

The front i/o plate should have been the darker gray like the rest of the case. I made a mistake when I seperated the parts. The black bay covers will be replaced with the waterfall reservoir that will be slightly see-through so it may not look quite like that.


----------



## Blizlake

If you keep the chrome fittings, then yes to chrome rads. If no chrome fittings, then probably rads the color of the frames. Imo








And I'm SO looking forward to the waterfall!


----------



## mr one

as for the rads, put there fishtank and some small fish







maybe even you can put there your clothes







its sooo f big....


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> If you keep the chrome fittings, then yes to chrome rads. If no chrome fittings, then probably rads the color of the frames. Imo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm SO looking forward to the waterfall!


I know what you mean there - the fittings are supposed to be changed to monsoons in matte white, I'm waiting for all the accessories to come out before changing. I could get those fittings in chrome though instead of matte white though and that would make the matching easier if I need to use the occasional BP snake. I wish the koolance QDC's were shinier to match better. They're a darker almost titanium look.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> as for the rads, put there fishtank and some small fish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe even you can put there your clothes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its sooo f big....


Yeah you could fit a decent aquaruim in there lol


----------



## mr one

but why sooo big ?







its like real bender from futurama, cant wait to see moar updates


----------



## rctrucker

Good thing the case has casters


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> but why sooo big ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its like real bender from futurama, cant wait to see moar updates


Haha it needs to be that big to fit all those rads








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Good thing the case has casters


Yeah - it's tough to lift without anything in it. fully loaded with rads and water it'll be really heavy!

So what should I cook tonight? I was thinking something fish based.


----------



## gr3nd3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> but why sooo big ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its like real bender from futurama, cant wait to see moar updates
> 
> 
> 
> Haha it needs to be that big to fit all those rads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Good thing the case has casters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah - it's tough to lift without anything in it. fully loaded with rads and water it'll be really heavy!
> 
> So what should I cook tonight? I was thinking something fish based.
Click to expand...

You could cook up more updates


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr3nd3l*
> 
> You could cook up more updates


Hahah - there will be one tomorrow







That's about all I can say for now


----------



## gr3nd3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gr3nd3l*
> 
> You could cook up more updates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahah - there will be one tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's about all I can say for now
Click to expand...

Ohhh I can't wait


----------



## VD Juggarnaut

do you have a video of the waterfall rez?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VD Juggarnaut*
> 
> do you have a video of the waterfall rez?


Nope it's not started yet sorry


----------



## TwentyCent

Man I want a caselab, but something like a SM8 would suit me better


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gr3nd3l*
> 
> You could cook up more updates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahah - there will be one tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's about all I can say for now
Click to expand...

Will you stop with the food-related allegories







that's torture to the ones reading this while sitting in a math class.


----------



## Oberon

Lets bring on the food!!

Turkey meatballs over rice for dinner



Bacon Egg and Cheese bagel for lunch and...



Barbeque Chicken and Egg breakfast Wrap for breakfast!!! YAYY:thumb:

Nice build btw


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oberon*
> 
> Lets bring on the food!!
> Turkey meatballs over rice for dinner
> 
> Bacon Egg and Cheese bagel for lunch and...
> 
> Barbeque Chicken and Egg breakfast Wrap for breakfast!!! YAYY:thumb:
> Nice build btw


Dude you are killing it! I'm lucky if I get to cook once a day haha.

Seeing as you delivered on food - Ill deliver an update:

So while I was waiting for the screws, I decided to mount a reservoir to the motherboard tray. As the motherboard tray is HPTX there is a lot of spare space. Initially I wanted to also fit an RX360 on there, so that the motherboard/gpu/ram loop was self contained on the tray so that I could just pull it out and swap CPUs without disturbing that loop. Now I have another plan for the radiator instead. Here I am drilling the tray:










With the res mounted (it's a 250 EK multires if anyone cares and there's just enough room for a D5 underneath):










From the back with the reservoir mounted. You can see the two nuts holding it on:










Now with the motherboard tray back stiffening and tiding plate added:










Here's another shot of the front also showing the new cpu block. BTW any barbs are just place holders.










A quick test inside the case:










I also did a test run with the gtx560 radiator and the fan adapters with my new shiny 2150 rpm gentle typhoons!










That was it for the night, then the next morning I found an extra fitting and connected the res to the ram block. Almost a straight line lol.










No one had photographed the new thumbscrews on the cpu block - so I took a couple of that also:










Again ignore the barbs, I haven't quite decided how to route the tube out of there yet.


----------



## axipher

Wow man, this is looking absolutely amazing. Great work and attention to detail.


----------



## rctrucker

Love it!

I can even see you in the chrome fittings


----------



## mr one

theese sankes is soooo sexy looking thing to make perfect tubing on water cooling.... i want my own water cooling now!


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*


plz tell me this empty mount is what i think it is







... and if it is, when will it come out for the STH10 midplate


----------



## VD Juggarnaut

Actually what i meant was what is a waterfall rez??
sorry for the misleading question


----------



## VD Juggarnaut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> plz tell me this empty mount is what i think it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and if it is, when will it come out for the STH10 midplate


what is that mid-plate mount


----------



## dmanstasiu

Here's one built by CyberDruid, a loved member from OCN


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> plz tell me this empty mount is what i think it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and if it is, when will it come out for the STH10 midplate


It is- not sure when it will come for the top/bottom plates of the STH10. I think this may be the only 180.3 side mount ever made though. The radiator is so big that it only fits if you build the mount permanently into the pedestal. I wanted the ability to quick release the radiator for cleaning the dust so it doesn't work for me, I'll be adding another gtx 560 instead. For the TX10 there will be a dual 180.3 top/bottom mount


----------



## VD Juggarnaut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Here's one built by CyberDruid, a loved member from OCN


dang, can FTW PCS build that or do i have to find someone to build it


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VD Juggarnaut*
> 
> what is that mid-plate mount


sorry if i phrased that weird... i was talking about the lower plate in the STH 10 that separates the compartments (currently holds a 120.3 rad)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> It is- not sure when it will come for the top/bottom plates of the STH10. I think this may be the only 180.3 side mount ever made though. The radiator is so big that it only fits if you build the mount permanently into the pedestal. I wanted the ability to quick release the radiator for cleaning the dust so it doesn't work for me, I'll be adding another gtx 560 instead. For the TX10 there will be a dual 180.3 top/bottom mount


lol... that is ridiculous







... and did you sweet talk jim into making u one?







... i may have to try that with my STH10 when i get it


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VD Juggarnaut*
> 
> dang, can FTW PCS build that or do i have to find someone to build it


That model is available on their website, I don't think they've been made so it may take a while, particularly as a good percent of any orders at FTW are taking some time. I believe the intro price is $190 for the 3 bay. Make sure you read up on the latest drama so you know what you're getting into if you go that way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> sorry if i phrased that weird... i was talking about the lower plate in the STH 10 that separates the compartments (currently holds a 120.3 rad)
> lol... that is ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and did you sweet talk jim into making u one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... i may have to try that with my STH10 when i get it


if that's what you meant by the midplate I don't think that will ever change, it will always be 120x3. However the top and bottom of the case can fit super mounts and they should come in 180.3 In other words you could have 1 per heat chamber (and no power supplies in there unless you have an extended top).


----------



## VD Juggarnaut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> That model is available on their website, I don't think they've been made so it may take a while, particularly as a good percent of any orders at FTW are taking some time. I believe the intro price is $190 for the 3 bay. Make sure you read up on the latest drama so you know what you're getting into if you go that way.
> if that's what you meant by the midplate I don't think that will ever change, it will always be 120x3. However the top and bottom of the case can fit super mounts and they should come in 180.3 In other words you could have 1 per heat chamber (and no power supplies in there unless you have an extended top).


so how are you going to make yours


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VD Juggarnaut*
> 
> so how are you going to make yours


By using the lasers here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1188030/sponsored-project-thief-a-dual-wielding-full-watercooled-caselabs-tx10-gulftown-gaming-sandy-workstation-990x-and-3930k-in-one-box-with-five-gpus-and-plenty-o-rads/300_50#post_16695166


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> That model is available on their website, I don't think they've been made so it may take a while, particularly as a good percent of any orders at FTW are taking some time. I believe the intro price is $190 for the 3 bay. Make sure you read up on the latest drama so you know what you're getting into if you go that way.
> if that's what you meant by the midplate I don't think that will ever change, it will always be 120x3. However the top and bottom of the case can fit super mounts and they should come in 180.3 In other words you could have 1 per heat chamber (and no power supplies in there unless you have an extended top).


lol.. talking to jim in the past, there was a hope (and he has already said that it will for sure fit)... and even not, he said he could just do a blank one for me to work on


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> lol.. talking to jim in the past, there was a hope (and he has already said that it will for sure fit)... and even not, he said he could just do a blank one for me to work on


Then it sounds like you're good - I'm surprised I thought the 120.3 was going to be standard for the midplate with no changes. But I know Jim loves to offer the almost custom stuff too lol. It sure was nice of him to hook me up with a 180.3 side mount even if it didn't work out in the end. You can't help but love caselabs


----------



## eskamobob1

Lol... Totally agree


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> You can't help but love caselabs


/thread


----------



## stren

Ooooh Iwaki RD-30 arrived....


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Ooooh Iwaki RD-30 arrived....


ooh gimme pics!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*
> 
> /thread


Nao! I want more pics first.


----------



## stren

No time for love doctor jones!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> No time for love doctor jones!


No time for love, but there was time for food:










home made dulce de leche ice cream










And I made a how to assemble video for the case:




A real update coming soon


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> And I made a how to assemble video for the case:


That thing is ginormous!









I can't wait to see more. Keep it up!


----------



## csm725

Oh man sushi








And dulce de leche too







x 100


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Oh man sushi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And dulce de leche too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x 100


Lol... That's a lot of leche


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Lol... That's a lot of leche


I do hope you're aware of Spanish slang.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> I do hope you're aware of Spanish slang.


Lol.. Spoke Spanish before English, so it all good (except for the fact that I'm largely illiterate in Spanish)







I just felt like scewing around







and I just realized ur from isreal... Does this forum support Hebrew? That would be cool (even though I don't have gé language pack anywhere but my phone







)


----------



## csm725

Yeah the forum supports Hebrew, most Win XP and newer rigs do...







yeah lol


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Yeah the forum supports Hebrew, most Win XP and newer rigs do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah lol


Lol... I have XP ATM and haven't gotten around to downloading the pack
















ואני קורה וכותו, אבל אני לא מדבר... ויש לי איות נורא


----------



## csm725

I'll translate that for mods:
"I read and write, but I don't speak it, and my spelling is terrible."
Anyways, I read write and speak Hebrew and English, read Spanish fine, write terribly, and speak okay. It's my vocabulary in Spanish that's lacking.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> I'll translate that for mods:
> "I read and write, but I don't speak it, and my spelling is terrible."
> Anyways, I read write and speak Hebrew and English, read Spanish fine, write terribly, and speak okay. It's my vocabulary in Spanish that's lacking.


Lol... Mods not like languages they don't know?







and it's all good... I speak Mexican Spanish and grew up in northern Florida, so I'm always getting yelled at for horrible grammar and word use


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> No time for love, but there was time for food:


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Ooooh Iwaki RD-30 arrived....


I like where this is going!


----------



## stren

Here's a pic of the iwaki next to a D5










Then I put the dvd drives in. These will eventually be hidden


















Then I starting putting in the new ssds into the hdd side mount:










I have another 3 ssds and 5 hard drives to put in later on, when I really transplant everything over:



















And now a tease of the case with the panels:










More to come soon


----------



## nvidiaftw12

What pump is that?


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> What pump is that?


its a rather old AC pump with absolutely crazy head presure









@ stren... im actually realy liking the look of the black bay covers with the silver case... the 2 time looks amazing


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> What pump is that?


Iwaki RD-30 - they're designed for aquariums I think, runs at 24V and beats out 2 of any other watercooling pumps. Maybe 3 MCP35x's in series could beat it though


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Iwaki RD-30 - they're designed for aquariums I think, runs at 24V and beats out 2 of any other watercooling pumps. Maybe 3 MCP35x's in series could beat it though


lol... i love them when you have the room







... and how much do they run now a days? i havent used one since the p4 EE days with the weird glycol mix fluid that we use to use


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Iwaki RD-30 - they're designed for aquariums I think, runs at 24V and beats out 2 of any other watercooling pumps. Maybe 3 MCP35x's in series could beat it though


Well. I want one. Or as you avy might say "I can has pump?"


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Thread using them.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> its a rather old AC pump with absolutely crazy head presure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ stren... im actually realy liking the look of the black bay covers with the silver case... the 2 time looks amazing


Yeah me too - the waterfalls were going to be see through - now I'm not so sure lol


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Thread using them.


Thanks for that - I'd seen that mod around - so that's useful to know the details of it. Because I'm building the custom res I should be able to make it easy to fit some fat tube to feed the pump


----------



## TheBadBull

afaik bitfenix makes waterproof LED strips
*hint**hint*


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> afaik bitfenix makes waterproof LED strips
> *hint**hint*


To put inside a reservoir you mean?


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> afaik bitfenix makes waterproof LED strips
> *hint**hint*
> 
> 
> 
> To put inside a reservoir you mean?
Click to expand...

....yes, something like that.


----------



## derickwm

So about dem waterfalls....


----------



## Moovin

Dude this looks amazing! subbed


----------



## audiofreak95

Just thought I'd throw this in here


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> So about dem waterfalls....


I have work deadlines til the 3rd, after that I shoudl be able to get down to makerplace after that for some sweet old laser training








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moovin*
> 
> Dude this looks amazing! subbed


Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiofreak95*
> 
> Just thought I'd throw this in here


----------



## Moovin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiofreak95*
> 
> Just thought I'd throw this in here


Yum.


----------



## Nayoka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiofreak95*
> 
> Just thought I'd throw this in here


I hate you haha. I used to live in Texas and Freebirds was the best burrito place ever invented. They better come up to Colorado now; I've been contacting them and they are thinking about it.

The build is so awesome by the way. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## audiofreak95

Yea lol I love freebirds









I can't wait till this is fully done its gonna look great


----------



## Moovin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nayoka*
> 
> I hate you haha. I used to live in Texas and Freebirds was the best burrito place ever invented. They better come up to Colorado now; I've been contacting them and they are thinking about it.
> The build is so awesome by the way. Can't wait to see it finished.


They should come to Pennsylvania because that looks amazing.


----------



## Nayoka

haha that might be a while since they are mainly based in Texas and California. If they did before Colorado I will greatly dislike you.


----------



## Moovin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nayoka*
> 
> haha that might be a while since they are mainly based in Texas and California. If they did before Colorado I will greatly dislike you.


I doubt they would ever come out here unless they became a monster chain. I mean my closest KFC is like 45 minutes away and then in certain places they are all over the place. Then again I live in the middle of no where.


----------



## jackofhearts495

Less food, more computer pr0n


----------



## dark_fighter

So will we have an update on project Om Nom Nom.... uhhh. I mean Thief


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dark_fighter*
> 
> So will we have an update on project Om Nom Nom.... uhhh. I mean Thief


I'm hoping to get some time to post some of the photos I already have, then I need to put together a video review for the case as well as place an order for some water cooling gear. Then once my work deadline is over I'll start plumbing in the gaming rig and working on the reservoir.


----------



## stren

Hmm so I need an additional 560 rad. I have one gtx 560 already, the EX560 is $86 vs $198 for the GTX560 though. Obviously it won't perform quite as well, but it's hard to imagine the gtx is worth 2x more? Any thoughts?

I'm leaning towards the EX - that way I could even get 2 of them for the same price and run both in push rather than the gtx in push/pull. It seems more surface area should be better.


----------



## jackofhearts495

I'm sure you'd find better performance in two EX's than one GTX. It's a no-brainer if both options are the same price.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackofhearts495*
> 
> I'm sure you'd find better performance in two EX's than one GTX. It's a no-brainer if both options are the same price.


Yeah I think you're right, may require some modding for the 3rd 560, but that's ok









So the only thing I got done this week was changing the switch plate to one that matched the exterior color. Here's the original:










The cover is held on with two nuts:










Put the new one on:










Reattach the switches:










Install it:










And put the panels back one:










That's probably it for the next week at which point a large order of parts should be coming in


----------



## csm725

The matte powder gray looks impeccable again


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> The matte powder gray looks impeccable again


Thanks dude

On a side note, it's hard to believe you can spend so much on quick disconnects! I should buy Koolance stock...


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Thanks dude
> On a side note, it's hard to believe you can spend so much on quick disconnects! I should buy Koolance stock...


lol... my thinking when looking at my build list and setting aside 1k for fittings


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> lol... my thinking when looking at my build list and setting aside 1k for fittings


Haha it makes a mountain of gentle typhoons seem affordable lol


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Haha it makes a mountain of gentle typhoons seem affordable lol


lol... no kidding... fittings is probably 1/3 of my cooling costs (excluding reses as i plan on a tri-spiral and a copper aquatube just cause they look absolutely amazing


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> lol... no kidding... fittings is probably 1/3 of my cooling costs (excluding reses as i plan on a tri-spiral and a copper aquatube just cause they look absolutely amazing


Yeah I had to order a 400mm plain res also to feed the iwaki - apparantly they need a really strong (low restriction and plenty of weight/gravity) feed to avoid cavitation. It will also need modding with an inch diameter exit pipe! I thought about modding a second res as part of the waterfall but behind it. But that will add a lot of weight and torque to an already heavy reservoir, so it will have to be independent. I'll end up with a spare waterfall reservoir that will just be unused for a real loop and run just for aesthetic reasons lol.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah I had to order a 400mm plain res also to feed the iwaki - apparantly they need a really strong (low restriction and plenty of weight/gravity) feed to avoid cavitation. It will also need modding with an inch diameter exit pipe! I thought about modding a second res as part of the waterfall but behind it. But that will add a lot of weight and torque to an already heavy reservoir, so it will have to be independent. I'll end up with a spare waterfall reservoir that will just be unused for a real loop and run just for aesthetic reasons lol.


lol... not gunna lie... i have though about doing this so my coolant can be collored and my res still look awsome


----------



## sn0w

Great work and color combo - ready for some more!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sn0w*
> 
> Great work and color combo - ready for some more!


Thanks - Sadly I was out when the fedex guy came this morning


----------



## Colt

Its not a PC, its a closet


----------



## TheNr24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Sadly I was out when the fedex guy came this morning


Well, if you wonder why they always come by the minute you're out of the house,this is why.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNr24*
> 
> Well, if you wonder why they always come by the minute you're out of the house,this is why.


Haha too true. They didn't even come yesterday because I stayed in all day. Now I can't leave the house until five just in case...

Just charging the battery then I'll try and make a video review of the case. Wish I had a good camera though. Last time I used my iphone, this time I'm trying my little camera on a tripod to reduce the shakycam aspect, but I'm not sure how well it will work out. Ideally I'd like an HD camera with a flip screen and a remote that can zoom, but most of them that have all of that are pricey or have really slow focus times. If anyone has a recommendation let me know!


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Ideally I'd like an HD camera with a flip screen and a remote that can zoom, but most of them that have all of that are *pricey* or have really slow focus times. If anyone has a recommendation let me know!


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL you're worried about pricey and your posting in the same thread as a log that is costing a leg to build... killin me stren.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Ideally I'd like an HD camera with a flip screen and a remote that can zoom, but most of them that have all of that are *pricey* or have really slow focus times. If anyone has a recommendation let me know!
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL you're worried about pricey and your posting in the same thread as a log that is costing a leg to build... killin me stren.
Click to expand...

Hahah well true - but given that it's only use would be for filming the build, seems a lot to spend 500 on a camera for that 

Fedex came, pics soon


----------



## stren

Alrighty the fedex guy came, so here's some unboxing action:










Woooh packing




























Opened some boxes - the front rad is an ex560 - not quite sure why this was the first 560 rad that XSPC made.










Mora 140.9 revealed - way thicker than the EX of course










Can you say quick disconnects?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Oh lawd.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

That 120 looks so insignificant next to that monster.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> That 120 looks so insignificant next to that monster.


Yeah even the 560 looks small haha.

2nd update of the day:-

So I played around with my own version of the big slappy mod for the Iwaki - the idea is you tap the cylinder res for a much larger feed for the pump. The pump can't be on it's back so you need a nice slow 90 degree bend. The tough part is then getting down to the 5/8 OD pipe that is the inlet to the Iwaki. Here I used 1" pipe going to a 1/2" female converter fitted with a 5/8" brass barb. I butted the barb up right against the inlet and stretched some 0.5" tube over it:










The feed may not be quite as good as the original big slappy as that only had a bout 3/4" of 5/8 inlet tube, vs this 2.5" on this version. However the downpipe is 1" instead of the 3/4" that was used. So hopefully the extra width balances it out a bit. Here's a photo of the original big slappy:










and amuseme's version:










We'll see I might change to what they did, I feel like it might have better performance.

Also started spray painting test colors on a dead GT. I made a quick spray booth:



















Done - there's some metallic flake in the paint, the color isn't quite as orange as the tube though:










Reassembled (kinda)



















Then a final comparison with it mounted on the 120 rad (this rad is just for the motherboard block loop). The rad will be painted silver to match:










So what do you think? Are the colors close enough? Both are slightly off. I wonder if I can get a color match from the powder coat supplier. I think I'll look for a different red at the least tomorrow. The match does depend on the lighting though.


----------



## Blizlake

Did you ambush the fedex guy, or how'd you manage to catch him?









I'm just laughing at the 120 rad next to EX560 and MORA... If you didn't have the Iwaki pump, I'd say that the 120 just hinders the performance due to restriction...








The silver/grey on the fan looks fine, but the red is kinda off... It's a deeper red than the orange-ish tube. But if you were to run red coolant in the tube, would it make it a closer match?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Did you ambush the fedex guy, or how'd you manage to catch him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just laughing at the 120 rad next to EX560 and MORA... If you didn't have the Iwaki pump, I'd say that the 120 just hinders the performance due to restriction...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The silver/grey on the fan looks fine, but the red is kinda off... It's a deeper red than the orange-ish tube. But if you were to run red coolant in the tube, would it make it a closer match?


Haha yeah about 1 min after I posted the guy came. Our doorbell doesn't work, so every time I heard a truck slow down for the last two days I'd be running to the front door lol.

Yeah I don't think any dye will change anything, seems I'll go and try a different color.


----------



## stren

Got some more today seeing as I got done with my deadline yesterday. I wanted to get the 120 rad painted to match the fan to see how it looks and what fittings to go with. So I started sanding down the brand new gt stealth:










Masked it off and applied primer:










Then painted a matching cover to dress up the fan a little:










While I was waiting for paint to dry, I put together the quick disconnect pairs, some will mount to panels with a g1/4 fitting on the other side, while some screw directly into radiators:










Then I realized I need two more pairs...

I also did some work on the pump mounting. I added a drain port to the inlet tube and mapped out the cuts I wanted to make to the base panel. Air has to flow through the base panel, so there has to be some cut outs. Because the pump will vibrate, I'm worried about making the noise worse with a floppy piece of metal, so I was thinking to stiffen it with two 1" by 1/4" steel bars screwed underneath the base plate (these are the two dark shaded strips. I'll have to add some rubber strips to try and isolate the baseplate from the frame also.










Here's a quick look at the painted rad from earlier with the fan on top:










And here's a piece of acrylic that was laser cut and then painted to match. The dimensions aren't quite right though:










Not sure whether to do something like this or not. I don't think I should use the zerg symbol anyway as it doesn't match the theme, but it's fun to play around.

Originally I had wanted to paint all the fans, then I got lazy and thought, well I'm more likely to screw them up by painting them (imbalanced rotors and all), plus they won't be seen so who cares. So I took a look to see if I could justify lazy or not: Here are the stock typhoons showing:










Here's one painted typhoon just rested up in there. Obviously the space around the fan (fan adapter) would be painted silver too so it would blend better. The red can't be seen too well though:










So I figure I have four options:

A) leave the GTs stock (lazy and quieter but looks ugly)
B) paint the GTs housing only and leave the rotor grey (quiet but stands out less
C) paint the GT fully (risks noise from a now unbalanced rotor and doesn't look much better than option b)
D) paint the GT fully and add some white LEDs to actually show the metallic red rotor off a little bit

What do you all think?


----------



## sn0w

B or D

Unless you are gonna light them up no point - I would try an LED on that one that you have now to see what it looks like first


----------



## ArkAngel666

So... that's like around $450's worth of QDC's, isn't it?







Lol. Damn. I thought I was nuts with one of my designs I have being planned in my head...


----------



## Blizlake

I say leave them be or just paint the housings... But about the pump noise reduction, my uncle does that kinda stuff every day, and if I remember correctly he sandwiched a thick piece of rubber between 2 metal plates and ran long bolts with rubber washers through it. I'd draw you a picture but I'm lazy and it's kinda impossible on my Sensation








_e: that's not the "professional" way, but that's what he did on his WC'd rig._


----------



## TheNr24

Either B or D, because you have a lot of fans so I think you might notice them being louder after you've painted them all. If you don't mind the noise or think it won't make much of a difference I'd go for D. C seems silly because the way you've set it up in the picture you can't even see the red blades. (my







)

Oh and that rad (well both actually) is HUGE!








I can't imagine how much the rads and the quick disconnects must cost though.









Mayor props for the many updates dude, very satisfying







.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Well, I'm going to be the booger in the storm. D all the way as long as the rest of your rig will have lighting to match







. When you're spending this much dough on a sponsored build, you have to go ALL THE WAY. At the least paint them all. You can always hide a fan controller somewhere and lower the volume, but if you paint them evenly and well, the weight distribution I doubt will be much of an issue. Loving the updates, now go paint those fans ya lazy! You even had your case powder-coated, I spray painted my whole internal frame white with 0 experience, You don't want to know how much sanding and repainting a new coat I had to do to get the desired outcome /makingstrenfeelbadforslacking.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

A or D.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> /endmakingstrenfeelbadforslacking.


You don't need to say end. / is already an end. So you are saying endendmaking.....


----------



## stren

*The results are in:*
A - 2
B - 7
C - 0
D - 6
Other suggesions:
- not paint and add leds - 2
- paint the housing and add leds -1
- paint hubs only and add leds -1

I liked some of the suggestions - I think what I'll do is actually not paint, and use red LED's to light the blades. I'm going to do a test run in the next couple of days. I'll also create a plate to attach the fans too that will cover some of the ugliness so only the blades will be seen. I can then create some back lit patterns. I need to check how much room is left in between the fans and the metal panel though.

Meanwhile I mounted the 140x9 radiator (without fans as I'm waiting on delivery), and checked the QDC's:










Unfortunately there is not enough room - only about 3/4" to make the 90 degree turn:










Luckily I had a non rotary 90 spare that could help out:










A rotary there would inevitably leak due to the weight of the QDC. I don't like the restriction of that tight 90 though so I may end up taking the QDC off of the radiator and putting it in line instead. I decided to leave it for a bit though and work on tapping the reservoir. The parts I need came in, so now it's time to build a makeshift tap handle lol.


----------



## csm725

It bothers me that you take pictures on the table you stole from TGIs.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

That looks like a floor....


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> That looks like a floor....


Because there's a floating, circular floor surrounded by darkness....


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Because there's a floating, circular floor surrounded by darkness....


I know it's a table, but it's style is like a floor.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I know it's a table, but it's style is like a floor.


Lolz

Anyway - I couldn't drill the hole because the bit has a half inch shank and my drill's chuck is too small. So I bought a drill press, and then my wife pointed out I could have just used the one at makerplace. So I may return it. I might be able to borrow a friend's too.


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> It bothers me that you take pictures on the table you stole from TGIs.


Reminds me of Chili's


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Lolz
> Anyway - I couldn't drill the hole because the bit has a half inch shank and my drill's chuck is too small. So I bought a drill press, and then my wife pointed out I could have just used the one at makerplace. So I may return it. I might be able to borrow a friend's too.


Sometimes us males overcomplicate things







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> Reminds me of Chili's


Yeah that too. TGIs covered some of their tables with red and white cloths but they still have some of the tables that are pictured (at least the Santa Clara one).
Well, not anymore, since stren stole them all


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Because there's a floating, circular floor surrounded by darkness....


Spherical not circular, and it's called the Earth.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Because there's a floating, circular floor surrounded by darkness....
> 
> 
> 
> Spherical not circular, and it's called the Earth.
Click to expand...

That table is definitely not spherical...


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

I have a spherical table...


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Looks like a pretty large tap there, 1"+ NPT? Can't wait to see the Iwaki hooked up to the res


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled*
> 
> Looks like a pretty large tap there, 1"+ NPT? Can't wait to see the Iwaki hooked up to the res


Yeah it's a 1" NPT tap, the bit is 1 5/32" because the tap itself is larger than 1", the 1" refers to the pipe ID not the thread









So I got another box of goodies - only to find out the 20 feet of tube is way pinker than the rest of the red primochill tubing I have that I ordered from them a month before


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I have a spherical table...


This I want to see


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> This I want to see


http://www.kaboodle.com/reviews/contemporary-spherical-table

seems like cheating to me though...

the water table across the entire world would be roughly spherical, does that count?


----------



## stren

I like the fact that the table description says that shellac is "harvested from tree bark", neglecting to mention that it was pooped there by lac bugs. Anyway back to pink tube. Has anyone else seen this with primochill? I've had three batches of consistent color regardless of tube size or age, and now this pink one.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

they do make pink don't they? maybe a mis-ship?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*
> 
> they do make pink don't they? maybe a mis-ship?


Could be, it's a very red pink though, I'm wondering if it's a different brand. It's not DD because I have that too and that's more orange. Might be feser though.


----------



## Blizlake

Pink tubing sounds weird, could be an issue with QC but more likely just wrong tube, as you said.


----------



## eskamobob1

I've had that same issue... I just called and they replaced it no issue... The response i got was along the lines of every once in a wild, the dye for a batch will mix with the cleaning fluids they use messing up the color... If u call, thu should replace it just fine







... And t happened to me with blue (turned like a baby blue color) and with orange (was almost a rusty color, and realy light)... Hope you get the issue fixed stren


----------



## stren

Yeah PPCs told me to email primochill, so I guess we'll see what they say. Update coming soon!


----------



## stren

Alright so here's a shot of the tubing:










The difference looks 3-4x worse than the photo shows.

Also got some parts that were correctly manufactured (EK D5 top and lots of drain ports):










Bunch of fill ports:










I also got done with the clearcoat on the radiator so I could finally take the masking tape off:










Then I built a quick and dirty tap handle:










We'll see how it works, I may have to buy one but thought I'd try this first.

I attached the D5 top to the res with a rotary male to male connector. There was about 3/8" gap between the mounting plate and the motherboard tray though, so I picked up a rubber table leg weight distributor that felt like it would be good for damping vibrations. It's just the right size to hide behind the mounting plate. I had to shave it down a bit though as it was more like 1/2":










Here it is hiding:










If it's visible from the window, I'll have to replace it, but I think it's good. Here it is with the plate bolted down lightly (the barb is temporary):










Here it is mounted from the front:


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Looks great! Loving the chrome.


----------



## TheNr24

It's gorgeous! Looks good from the front but you better make sure it's not visible from any angle, cause that would look silly.

Are you going to paint it black too? And what maybe it's a little early for this but what did you have in mind as for lighting?

If that res ends up being lit bright red this going to look sweeeeet!







( not that it doesn't already look stunning though







)


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Looks great! Loving the chrome.


Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNr24*
> 
> It's gorgeous! Looks good from the front but you better make sure it's not visible from any angle, cause that would look silly.
> Are you going to paint it black too? And what maybe it's a little early for this but what did you have in mind as for lighting?
> If that res ends up being lit bright red this going to look sweeeeet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( not that it doesn't already look stunning though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I wouldn't paint it, if it's visible I'll just replace it with something that isn't, or is black









For lighting - probably LEDs, not sure yet. It's going to take some work to get that right.

Now I'm debating adding on a 2nd pedestal. Fitting the 360 on one side might be tough, as well as 2 400mm res's on the other side. Plus the 2nd pedestal would raise up the window so that a desk doesn't block it. It would make the case super ridiculous though. It would also mean I could fit a 3rd 560 for the gaming cpu/gpu loop.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Instead of a tap handle (if that sweet wooden one doesn't work) you could always just use an adjustable wrench


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled*
> 
> Instead of a tap handle (if that sweet wooden one doesn't work) you could always just use an adjustable wrench


Thanks - yeah I thought about that at first, but then I thought I should try to make something balanced on each side. The wood is bowed a good amount to have a good grip on the tap so it should grip just fine, only an issue of whether it snaps before the plastic gets cut. We'll see, it's pretty strong hardwood so it should be fine. I really don't want to screw up the res top, otherwise I may have to buy a whole new res.


----------



## CjGemini

It's coming along Great!! Can't wait to see finish, I'm currently planning a new build.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CjGemini*
> 
> It's coming along Great!! Can't wait to see finish, I'm currently planning a new build.


Lol! You only just got yours finished! Just updating hardware or the whole case?


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CjGemini*
> 
> It's coming along Great!! Can't wait to see finish, I'm currently planning a new build.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! You only just got yours finished! Just updating hardware or the whole case?
Click to expand...

My guess would be that it might have something to do with silverstone...


----------



## CjGemini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Lol! You only just got yours finished! Just updating hardware or the whole case?


I'm planning a whole new build alltogether, X79 or Z77, but I don't like what i'm hearing about Z77 and its temps with over clocking


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CjGemini*
> 
> I'm planning a whole new build alltogether, X79 or Z77, but I don't like what i'm hearing about Z77 and its temps with over clocking


Check the news thread mate, someone with 3570k reported temps around mid 60's @4.8ghz with screenshots and all.


----------



## jackofhearts495

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Check the news thread mate, someone with 3570k reported temps around mid 60's @4.8ghz with screenshots and all.


Air or water?


----------



## CjGemini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Check the news thread mate, someone with 3570k reported temps around mid 60's @4.8ghz with screenshots and all.


I'm only going i7 not even bothering with i5 or lower.


----------



## navynuke499

wow this thing is amazing.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Thanks - yeah I thought about that at first, but then I thought I should try to make something balanced on each side. The wood is bowed a good amount to have a good grip on the tap so it should grip just fine, only an issue of whether it snaps before the plastic gets cut. We'll see, it's pretty strong hardwood so it should be fine. I really don't want to screw up the res top, otherwise I may have to buy a whole new res.


You should be fine, it's pretty think plastic (relative to the tap) so it should thread pretty easily. Just remember to back the tap up a turn or two every few turns to clear the threads, that'll make it easier to turn. 3 steps forward, 1-2 back; it's slower but it'll be easier on the handle and more importantly it'll put less stress into the plastic. Can't wait to see how this turns out


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackofhearts495*
> 
> Air or water?


H100, so technically both







_e: sorry, wasnt h100. Air cooled, pretty good HS._
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CjGemini*
> 
> I'm only going i7 not even bothering with i5 or lower.


Doesn't really matter, i5 and i7 are the same chip but i7 has hyperthreading, which adds like 3c to temps...







At least on sandy that is.

On a side note, how's the build doing stren? Heard anything 'bout the tubing?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled*
> 
> You should be fine, it's pretty think plastic (relative to the tap) so it should thread pretty easily. Just remember to back the tap up a turn or two every few turns to clear the threads, that'll make it easier to turn. 3 steps forward, 1-2 back; it's slower but it'll be easier on the handle and more importantly it'll put less stress into the plastic. Can't wait to see how this turns out


Thanks dude - I'll try this, still waiting to borrow my friends drill
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> H100, so technically both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't really matter, i5 and i7 are the same chip but i7 has hyperthreading, which adds like 3c to temps...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least on sandy that is.
> On a side note, how's the build doing stren? Heard anything 'bout the tubing?


Sadly primochill have not got back to me
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> wow this thing is amazing.


thanks dude








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CjGemini*
> 
> I'm planning a whole new build alltogether, X79 or Z77, but I don't like what i'm hearing about Z77 and its temps with over clocking


What did you hear? I thought IB was amazing for OC & temps? Unless the PLX PCI-E 3 lane splitters are terrible I think Z77 might be the way to go (unless you need the cores of course)


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CjGemini*
> 
> I'm planning a whole new build alltogether, X79 or Z77, but I don't like what i'm hearing about Z77 and its temps with over clocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you hear? I thought IB was amazing for OC & temps? Unless the PLX PCI-E 3 lane splitters are terrible I think Z77 might be the way to go (unless you need the cores of course)
Click to expand...

We were, or at least I was, talking about this:
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4663/asrock_z77_extreme6_intel_z77_with_ivy_bridge_motherboard_review/index4.html
edit: the news thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1242711/tweak-town-ivy-bridge-3770k-asrock-z77-review


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> We were, or at least I was, talking about this:
> http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4663/asrock_z77_extreme6_intel_z77_with_ivy_bridge_motherboard_review/index4.html
> edit: the news thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1242711/tweak-town-ivy-bridge-3770k-asrock-z77-review


Holy moly, why is it so hot? It was only at 4.7GHz. Did they change how they attached IHS? 22nm should be way cooler, so is there a bug causing unusual power use. It could be the smaller die but still, seems weird in terms of the physics.


----------



## Blizlake

Well as I said before, there's a dutch guy who has the 3570k (yeah, not the same as 3770k but comparable) and he said that the volts on the review were kinda high and he's running his @4.8ghz and has prime95 temps around 60-70 on a H100. _oops sorry, it wasnt H100. Some pretty big heatsink, megahalems maybe? damn sorry._
But honestly, I'm wondering the same thing. It's supposed to be more energy efficient which should mean lower temps. But then again, it's build pretty differently than SB so who knows how it'll do temp wise.
ATM I'm just thinking about Faildozer and Fiery Bridge (dunno who said that in the thread).


----------



## stren

So a quick update:

Primochill are saying that it's not their tube, and performance pc's are saying it has to be primochills because it's the only bulk tube in red of that size they carry.

So while I'm waiting for someone to take responsibility I'm stuck without enough tube for my loop









On the plus side my yates came in.

This puts the total number of fans for this build up to:

9 + 9 + 14 + 12 = 44!

I need to finish my video review of the case so I can get on with building, so I guess this gives me a bit more time...


----------



## itskerby

Bummer about the tube, hopefully the game of he says-she says will be over soon.

Stellar build and a blast to follow, take your time stren.


----------



## PepeLapiu

Hey Stren!
Nice build .... is this where your GT 2150's are going?

Anyway, I like your build very much especially how you route your loop.

(Note to self: gotta buy more fittings)

I was thinking about painting my mobo and cards much like you did.
You used liquid plastic ...... have you tried running any of that stuff to see if there are any heat issues with the extra coating?
I was thinking of just using some spray paint, as thin a coat as possible ..... what'd you think?

edit: spullin'


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*
> 
> Hey Stren!
> Nice build .... is this where your GT 2150's are going?
> Anyway, I like your build very much especially how you route your loop.
> (Note to self: gotta buy more fittings)
> I was thinking about painting my mobo and cards much like you did.
> You used liquid plastic ...... have you tried running any of that stuff to see if there are any heat issues with the extra coating?
> I was thinking of just using some spray paint, as thin a coat as possible ..... what'd you think?
> edit: spullin'


Yeah this build will have the 2150's, but only on the gaming rig, the workstation should be pretty close to silent.

I haven't fired up the card with the liquid tape yet. I imagine it will be a bit insulative, however probably not too much, as long as you have some airflow I would have thought you'd be fine. Those cards are only doing 2D work so not really kicking out any heat in my build anyway.

I wouldn't spray paint directly on the board, particularly if it's a metallic paint. I'd dose it up with liquid tape first if you want to do that. Any sockets will need to be protected very well!


----------



## PepeLapiu

Nah, I wouldn't do metallic paint. Prolly some sort of acrylic or latex paint. I hesitate to use liquid tape because that stuff is plastic based and it might trap in heat more then I care.

BTW, that's my boy! A Linux machine for your work and I'm guessing the windoz strictly for gaming?
That's what I do. Everything but gaming on Ubuntu and if WINE or CrossOver Games ever get better (and they will eventually) I'm flushing that windoz crap faster then you can say "anti-virus update".

For the life of me, I can't understand why this board is filled with puter enthusiasts yet so very few of them use Linux !?!? As if it were some kinda software you need to be really smart to use.

Anyway, subbed dude, you got a kickass build going on.


----------



## PepeLapiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Those cards are only doing 2D work so not really kicking out any heat in my build anyway.


Ah! With that many fans and that much raddage, ya better heat up that thing good or your rads will get bored.


----------



## TheNr24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*
> 
> For the life of me, I can't understand why this board is filled with puter enthusiasts yet so very few of them use Linux !?


Because gaming.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNr24*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*
> 
> For the life of me, I can't understand why this board is filled with puter enthusiasts yet so very few of them use Linux !?
> 
> 
> 
> Because gaming.
Click to expand...

Amen.

Nah, windows aint so bad after you set it up properly. Updates now and then.


----------



## sn0w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> So a quick update:
> Primochill are saying that it's not their tube, and performance pc's are saying it has to be primochills because it's the only bulk tube in red of that size they carry.
> So while I'm waiting for someone to take responsibility I'm stuck without enough tube for my loop


This is not the first time Performance-PCs have done this to a buyer - you are better off just moving on. You can search the forum and find more examples - GL though and can't wait to see more of the build.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sn0w*
> 
> This is not the first time Performance-PCs have done this to a buyer - you are better off just moving on. You can search the forum and find more examples - GL though and can't wait to see more of the build.


PPCs and Primochill are still pointing fingers at each other. PPCs say the only bulk red tube in that size they have is primochill, and they have two reels one of which is the pink stuff. Primochill claim it's not theirs. Quite why someone can't step up and replace $40 worth of tube I don't know.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNr24*
> 
> Because gaming.


True - I got rid of windows for a while, but came back because of gaming. I think it helps that 7 is decent. If it had been vista all over again, then there would be more on linux.


----------



## stren

I made a review of the TX10. I hope it's helpful and that people like it. It's not exactly professional (iphone ftw) but I tried to do my best with what I had. To give you an idea of the scale of the case - I'm 6ft 5, so it's pretty big.




Let me know any feedback you have to improve it (or future videos). This case is a tough subject to review, simply because there are so many things to cover. I don't particularly like the ending, I'm thinking of adding on a real conclusion, but for all being one take I think it's decent









Stren!


----------



## csm725

Nice throw pillows.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> To give you an idea of the scale of the case - I'm 6ft 5, so it's pretty big.


So, let me just verify this... You are 6 feet and 5 inches tall, which would translate to roughly 195 centimeters, yes? The size of that case... Jeez








I thought that you're like around my size (6'1"), seems that the camera shrinks you man









And the video is great btw


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> So, let me just verify this... You are 6 feet and 5 inches tall, which would translate to roughly 195 centimeters, yes? The size of that case... Jeez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that you're like around my size (6'1"), seems that the camera shrinks you man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the video is great btw


Lol yeah 195cm. So imagine what it would be like if I added the 2nd pedestal 









I'll take some photos of mid tower next to it when I start moving into the case (soon)

Also primochill have taken charge of the tube issue and are sending me new tube, as well as some extra colors and sizes for the trouble. Yay primochill!


----------



## stren

So it looks like the workstation might be fired up soon in it's new home. A lot of it will be temporary - including fittings, tube, pump top, res etc and there's no sleeving yet, but I need to tear down my old workstation, so I may as well move it in now and work out what else I need. Pics to come soon.


----------



## finrod

Excellent job on the video stren. I've been following this thread for quite a while now. You have really nice housing option right there!!!

Looking forward to the completion.









+rep for the video. Very informative.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finrod*
> 
> Excellent job on the video stren. I've been following this thread for quite a while now. You have really nice housing option right there!!!
> Looking forward to the completion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep for the video. Very informative.


Thanks dude that means a lot.

No pics yet on the build, but I've got the 3930K up and running. Running a quick IBT at stock - 3.8GHz all cores HT on hottest core at 47C









edit -> first OC wild stab in the dark - 4.8GHz @1.4Vcore, hottest core @54C


----------



## itskerby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Thanks dude that means a lot.
> No pics yet on the build, but I've got the 3930K up and running. Running a quick IBT at stock - 3.8GHz all cores HT on hottest core at 47C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit -> first OC wild stab in the dark - 4.8GHz @1.4Vcore, hottest core @54C


Nice temps! Great job on the video too, you profiled the case very well.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itskerby*
> 
> Nice temps! Great job on the video too, you profiled the case very well.


Thanks! I benched it as far as I felt was safe under water, but seemed to hit a wall at 5.23GHz that I couldn't get past even at 1.6V. For now I'm running longer stability tests 4.95GHz @1.45Vcore. Temps in the low 60s now.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

don't let PPC's toss you around with the tubing, call them and tell them you want them to swap what you got out for some that is the right color. if you actually call them they tend to respond better than over email.

they will jerk you around if you let them though, be polite, but leave them with no option but to do what you need them to.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*
> 
> don't let PPC's toss you around with the tubing, call them and tell them you want them to swap what you got out for some that is the right color. if you actually call them they tend to respond better than over email.
> they will jerk you around if you let them though, be polite, but leave them with no option but to do what you need them to.


Primochill actually took care of it in the end. The way I see it is that the 2 companies had the opportunity to be the hero or the zero. Guess which one gets my money in future









Getting some weird throttling every so often under load, I think I have all my settings right, but can't seem to shake it yet. That should be my last thing to fix before I switch over the workstation raid card and start using it for real. Final stability is always done folding bigadv as that is more picky than prime/ibt anyway. Currently at 4930MHz @ 1.455Vcore

Going to try and upload a quick video before I shut my last working computer down as I don't have time to edit the pics yet


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Primochill actually took care of it in the end. The way I see it is that the 2 companies had the opportunity to be the hero or the zero. Guess which one gets my money in future


ahh, that's good


----------



## stren

Alright here's the quick video update as I haven't had time to edit the pics yet. This is about halfway through what's been done. One thing I've found with this case is that it's so large, that every wire needs to be lengthened









Skip to the end to see the comparison of an antec 300 to the TX10 lol


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Alright here's the quick video update as I haven't had time to edit the pics yet. This is about halfway through what's been done. One thing I've found with this case is that it's so large, that every wire needs to be lengthened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skip to the end to see the comparison of an antec 300 to the TX10 lol


No comments people? Why'd it get so quiet? Is everyone busy working overtime to go buy a single stage for their new 3770K?

So I finally tidied up the house. For some reason the wife was unhappy with every available surface being covered with stuff. This means I can start processing some photos.

So I started off by putting together the workstation upgrade. My gaming rig can be down, but I still have to work, so that's the first priority. The workstation consists of two loops:

1. i7-3930K - Mora3 140x9 - Dual PMP450S (D5 Strong)

2. EK R4E full cover block - 2 EK ram blocks - EK 8800GT block - D5 Vario - EK 250 cylinder res

As most of loop 2 was done, I started work on loop 1. So I started off mounting the fans to the mora3. Here it is with the CaseLabs "Super Mount". There are four dedicated mounting points independent of the fans which is nice:










This means you can just mount the fans to the supermount and not the radiator:










This is useful for cleaning because you can just undo the four mounting screws between the supermount and the rad. I.E. You don't have to remove every single fan for cleaning. FYI the fans are low speed 140mm yates (700rpm). I chose these because I wanted something cheap and quiet, and yates are both of those when at 700rpm.

Here's the super mount with fans mounted placed on top of the rad:










Then I attached the rad to the super mount:










The only downside to this is a tiny gap between the fan and the rad. However it's small enough that I don't think it will cause a problem:










Here it is mounted in the top of the case:










I then attached the quick disconnects to the CPU block for loop 1. Originally they were going to attach to the case and then have compression fittings on the cpu block. However there wasn't enough room to make the 90 degree turn, so i think this works better:










In the final setup I'll have some bitspower pass throughs that go to the top chamber. For now the tubing curves around to the drive bay area where the temporary reservoir and pumps are:










Again you can see the pink vs red tube. Primochill have shipped me some replacement tube - so props to them for taking care of it.


----------



## InfamousLegend

I would love to build my own computer like this one with an amazing water cooling loop. I have to wait a few years though to do so but there is a silver lining because in a few years even better CPU's and GPU's will be available not to mention cheaper SSD's, better RAM, and motherboards.


----------



## Blizlake

lol sorry 'bout not posting, been pretty busy with home, school and work. Damn Ivy bridge, giving me extra work...








That setup looks great, real nice to see it actually assembled in the case. That one tube certainly looks to be off...







How's the 5noz btw?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> lol sorry 'bout not posting, been pretty busy with home, school and work. Damn Ivy bridge, giving me extra work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That setup looks great, real nice to see it actually assembled in the case. That one tube certainly looks to be off...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's the 5noz btw?


Haha that's allowed







The 5Noz is good, the ports are really widely spaced which is good for the QDC's which are huge. The mounting thumb nuts were annoyingly close to the ram, but that's life. You can use regular nuts if you care. Temps seem good, stock was in the 40's under load, folding at 4.9GHz I'm in the mid 60's. I'll do a side by side of the raystorm with it one of these days.

It's pretty quiet too, although it would be quieter if I replaced the AP15s on loop 2 with more low speed yates but I'm waiting to paint them before switching over. The dual D5 strongs are now the noisiest thing in the system. Can't run them at 24V due to the noise, but the temps don't get much worse if I run them at 12V. When I mount them to the dual D5 top I'll have to work on the vibration and noise insulation lol.

I'll pretty much be doing photo updates every day this week. I only do about 10 photos per post because certain other forums like to complain otherwise.


----------



## stren

So any thoughts on sleeving? I was going to leave it to the end, but I have to lengthen the PSU wires because the case is so damn big.

I was thinking mdpc-x dark grey with one red strip on one end?

Kinda like this but with no black:


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Actually like that one real well.


----------



## PepeLapiu

Sheeesh! Every time I come here I"m flabergasted at the shear size of that beast.

Say stren, I'm a strong proponent of single loops so I'm curious as to what's your thinking behind so many loops. What's the advantage of 5 loops versus just one per machine?

And when I grow up, I wanna build a machine like yours!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*
> 
> Sheeesh! Every time I come here I"m flabergasted at the shear size of that beast.
> Say stren, I'm a strong proponent of single loops so I'm curious as to what's your thinking behind so many loops. What's the advantage of 5 loops versus just one per machine?
> And when I grow up, I wanna build a machine like yours!


Haha thanks! Yes for most builds 1 loop makes a lot of sense, more rads means best coolant temps overall. In my case I'm trying to isolate loops that aren't high performance but have decent restriction (motherboard, ram) from the loops where I care (workstation cpu or gaming cpu/gpu). This way I can keep flow high where I care by avoiding unnecessary restriction. Otherwise to get the same performance you need to have really high pressure pumps (imagine 2 iwakis in series) and then you run into issues with fittings or blocks blowing out. In the end, it probably doesn't make a noticeable difference, so it really comes down to just having fun with it


----------



## InfamousLegend

If you wanted to water cool the CPU, RAM, Motherboard, and two 680's would you need to run two loops? Also 5 loops, I'm gonna have to go back and read up on everything your running, I don't even know what would use so many loops.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfamousLegend*
> 
> If you wanted to water cool the CPU, RAM, Motherboard, and two 680's would you need to run two loops? Also 5 loops, I'm gonna have to go back and read up on everything your running, I don't even know what would use so many loops.


You don't have to run that much stuff on separate loops. In fact it will be easier and cheaper to run one loop. The difference in flow and temps will be negligible assuming that you have two pumps in series. This many loops is only for fun/excess


----------



## InfamousLegend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *InfamousLegend*
> 
> If you wanted to water cool the CPU, RAM, Motherboard, and two 680's would you need to run two loops? Also 5 loops, I'm gonna have to go back and read up on everything your running, I don't even know what would use so many loops.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to run that much stuff on separate loops. In fact it will be easier and cheaper to run one loop. The difference in flow and temps will be negligible assuming that you have two pumps in series. This many loops is only for fun/excess
Click to expand...

Wouldn't the heat build up in the water as it progresses to each device? After the CPU, VRM's, and possibly RAM I would assume you would accumulate a lot of heat and you haven't even reached the GPU's yet. Not to mention anything else you may want in the loop. I would consider myself green, so there may be even more on the loop. Would you need multiple radiators or something, and then two pumps? It's years down the road for me to do this but it's still fun to talk about it.

Also your build is exceptional, and if I could ever try and do my own water cooling build I would aim for quality such as this. Make everything look clean and professional, and have people who come over stare in disbelief.

Is there by chance a single post with a complete list of all your parts you're using, I'm unfortunately using a phone and jumping pages sucks. I just want to see what you why you need 5 loops.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfamousLegend*
> 
> Wouldn't the heat build up in the water as it progresses to each device? After the CPU, VRM's, and possibly RAM I would assume you would accumulate a lot of heat and you haven't even reached the GPU's yet. Not to mention anything else you may want in the loop. I would consider myself green, so there may be even more on the loop. Would you need multiple radiators or something, and then two pumps? It's years down the road for me to do this but it's still fun to talk about it.
> Also your build is exceptional, and if I could ever try and do my own water cooling build I would aim for quality such as this. Make everything look clean and professional, and have people who come over stare in disbelief.
> Is there by chance a single post with a complete list of all your parts you're using, I'm unfortunately using a phone and jumping pages sucks. I just want to see what you why you need 5 loops.


Typically you'd want two rads for that kind of loop. Generally flow rates are high enough that loop order doesn't make that big of a difference. If you care like I do, you'd have rads in between blocks. For example my gaming loop is:

Huge Iwaki aquarium pump -> 360 rad (to remove pump heat) -> cpu -> 560 rad -> 3xGPU -> 560 rad -> res

However like I said, you probably won't see even 1C difference if you rearranged it.


----------



## stren

BTW I know that IB has "launched" but when are we supposed to be able to buy it? I don't see it in the shops yet.

I need to pick up a 3770K for a matx air build I'm doing as a mini workstation for a buddy.


----------



## InfamousLegend

I ended up finding the the build list, I over looked it.

Still great build and it's awesome you can fit a workstation/folder and a gaming rig in one box. I can't wait to see the final product!

Edit: I would like to know when Ivy is available too, I'm buying a laptop in two months and would like to see as many reviews as I can before I make a decision.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

That sleeving looks amazing! Adding length to cables seems like a real big pain though


----------



## Blizlake

They'll start selling Ivy at the end of the month. I've been arranging boxes and making inventories and all that kinda crap because of the shipments are arriving. Lol have to see if I can snatch a pic for you guys, there's like 300 retail boxes of 3770k and 3570k's. Not allowed to take pics for some reason









I like the idea of gray sleeving with some red stren







personal fav is gray with orange, but red is def better for your build :thumb


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfamousLegend*
> 
> I ended up finding the the build list, I over looked it.
> Still great build and it's awesome you can fit a workstation/folder and a gaming rig in one box. I can't wait to see the final product!
> Edit: I would like to know when Ivy is available too, I'm buying a laptop in two months and would like to see as many reviews as I can before I make a decision.


Thanks dude!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> That sleeving looks amazing! Adding length to cables seems like a real big pain though


Yeah I guess you can buy sleeved extensions but I'd rather make the length exactly right at this point.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> They'll start selling Ivy at the end of the month. I've been arranging boxes and making inventories and all that kinda crap because of the shipments are arriving. Lol have to see if I can snatch a pic for you guys, there's like 300 retail boxes of 3770k and 3570k's. Not allowed to take pics for some reason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the idea of gray sleeving with some red stren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> personal fav is gray with orange, but red is def better for your build :thumb


Yeah I love grey and orange too, if I'd gone with the gigabyte board then I would have







Thanks for the update on IB - don't risk your job though haha


----------



## stren

So to build the workstation loop I also needed a rx360 rad from my gaming rig. So this meant that it was time to take the gaming rig apart. Here you can see it minus one fan that was clicking and had been removed. Yes you can cool 3 480's, a 920 and motherboard block with 5xAP15s but yes your water gets pretty warm lol.










So once the radiators were removed, I could take some side by side pics with the new case:










Yes the TX10 is huge!



















So enough posing, it's time to take the guts apart:










You can see how the window was hiding some messy wiring. I hadn't bothered to tidy and sleeve much after putting in the Koolance res and STX because the TX10 was already on the way.

Lots of dust to be cleaned, here you can see the "saddlebag" setup of the external rads










About to take the fans and reservoir out:










Top fan and PSU removed:










Parts on the ground, parts on the ground looking like a fool with my parts on the ground!










The STX is a sexy card:


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Thanks for the update on IB - don't risk your job though haha


It's not a real job or anything, just helping out as an family friend owns the place. It's not like I get paid a lot, I just do it 'cause I get to play with hardware I'm too poor to buy







I can't recall the exact date the selling should start as I work at assembly side, but it's either 29th or 30th IIRC. _edited, it's 29th._

Shame that you disassembled the helicopter, it was so cool


----------



## TheNr24

Love it; keep it coming!


----------



## itskerby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> So any thoughts on sleeving? I was going to leave it to the end, but I have to lengthen the PSU wires because the case is so damn big.
> I was thinking mdpc-x dark grey with one red strip on one end?
> Kinda like this but with no black:


The black/charcoal/red actually looks really stellar. The black adds a bit of definition to the scheme, but definitely can't go wrong with red/charcoal. The 24 pin especially might look a bit bland in all charcoal with only 1 strip of red.


----------



## derickwm

Loooooooookin good. Monstrous case is monstrous.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Loooooooookin good. Monstrous case is monstrous.


Thanks derick







Haha I keep seeing SR2's for sale and my finger gets itchy to PM haha.

There was this one on evga with custom full copper waterblocks from natemandoo. I was so tempted, but I think it sold too fast! Lucky wallet


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itskerby*
> 
> The black/charcoal/red actually looks really stellar. The black adds a bit of definition to the scheme, but definitely can't go wrong with red/charcoal. The 24 pin especially might look a bit bland in all charcoal with only 1 strip of red.


Also I agree with you on this, maybe I'll get some black too then. There's a guy in the F/S selling some red and black. It's tempting because Nils store is hardly ever open. Can't even register to get an account lol.


----------



## itskerby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Also I agree with you on this, maybe I'll get some black too then. There's a guy in the F/S selling some red and black. It's tempting because Nils store is hardly ever open. Can't even register to get an account lol.


No kidding. I used to spend a ton of money there for just little things, here and there. Havent spent a dime since he went to part time...mostly because I havent been able to.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Loooooooookin good. Monstrous case is monstrous.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks derick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I keep seeing SR2's for sale and my finger gets itchy to PM haha.
> 
> There was this one on evga with custom full copper waterblocks from natemandoo. I was so tempted, but I think it sold too fast! Lucky wallet
Click to expand...

Hehe I know... I keep seeing them pop up super cheap here and there. Sometimes I think I should have stuck with an SR-2 and my X5670s over my X79 board; the only thing that stopped me is X58 has become quite an old chipset


----------



## Blizlake

What's the deal with Nils anyway, he sick or something? Seems that living in europe has at least one 'pro' with nils being pretty close...
Lol there sure have been few sr2's on the market lately, I'm almost regretting buying a dslr instead of the interlagos procs + board I could have had for sooooo cheap







they were literally like 1k€ for 4 good ones (max # of cores but lowest clock, cant check on a phone atm)
_edit: Think they were these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113033 not 100% though._


----------



## stren

Yeah I wouldn't mind one of those 48 cores rigs either. My office gets hot enough in the summer already (no AC so we get into the mid 90's in august). Anyway I even missed out on a spool of mdpc grey on the F/S section by about 6 hours too lol. The store should open in an hour so we'll see if I can get in lol.


----------



## stren

Alright so more photos taking the old rig apart - we left off by removing the pci cards and the power supply:










So now let's remove the cpu block and check the tim spread:










Not the best but not awful. Now time to take the motherboard out:










Out it comes:










Which leaves a sad empty and dusty case!










Now it's time to take apart the rad setup:










Remove the steel bars:










Then the fans:










I noticed one side of the rads now had white stains on them, these were the sides on the top:










Compared side by side to the underside (bottom rad):










Anyone know what that is?


----------



## Billy_5110

holy sh..... This TX10 is bigger than my own fridge... WTH hahahaha

Awesome build man, keep updating as much as you can


----------



## PepeLapiu

White stains on copper fins (copper yes?) ........very intrresting. The top side is the push in or pull out side? You live near the ocean?

A buddy of mine on the west coast had white stains on his aluminum airplane and it turns out it was corrosion from the humid sea air.

Not saying here ....... just saying.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Billy_5110*
> 
> holy sh..... This TX10 is bigger than my own fridge... WTH hahahaha
> Awesome build man, keep updating as much as you can


Will do - I still have about a week's worth of photos to post haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*
> 
> White stains on copper fins (copper yes?) ........very intrresting. The top side is the push in or pull out side? You live near the ocean?
> A buddy of mine on the west coast had white stains on his aluminum airplane and it turns out it was corrosion from the humid sea air.
> Not saying here ....... just saying.


It's on the exhaust side. I live about 0.5mile from the ocean. Yeah it's copper fins and tubes. Only the end tanks are brass. Doesn't copper corrode green or black though?

On a side note - I ordered part of the sleeve from mdpc. Sadly my order was too big to be processed in one go, by the time I got the first order in the store had closed again lol. If people are willing to buy from a store that's only opened 30 mins per day and can't handle a reasonably large order, then there's gotta be room for some competition...


----------



## Jim-CL

White is typical of aluminum corrosion. I've never seen it on copper







unless maybe... salt or calcium deposits?


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Well... I want to suggest this just because it's humorous and potentially correct... you should.. umm... taste it to see if it's salty...


----------



## PepeLapiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Doesn't copper corrode green or black though?


Yup it does. But I don't know about when salt is involved. Like I said, I'm not saying, I'm just saying. They don't pay me for what I know, they pay me for my looks.

And stains won't scrub off ..... that's just weird!
That's what you get for buying a Dodge ... ah-ha


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*
> 
> Yup it does. But I don't know about when salt is involved. Like I said, I'm not saying, I'm just saying. They don't pay me for what I know, they pay me for my looks.
> And stains won't scrub off ..... that's just weird!
> That's what you get for buying a Dodge ... ah-ha


... What?...


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Dust? Or salt?


----------



## stren

Thanks for the ideas guys. Here's a close up, you can scratch it off with a fingernail:


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Looks kinda like corrosion or salt. Although you would think the rad would have to colder then the air for moisture to collect.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

I still highly suggest you taste it...


----------



## NorthWoodPecker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Anyone know what that is?


It's dust mate








It's on the suction side of the rad, right?

/NwP


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorthWoodPecker*
> 
> It's dust mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's on the suction side of the rad, right?
> /NwP


Exhaust and its not dust, the dust was blown off, this is something chemical like.


----------



## csm725

Could be salt from the sea, but that's kinda unlikely-sounding...


----------



## juano

+1 for taste it. Or actually even better call up poison control, I bet they would be able to identify it if you tell em you tasted it.


----------



## stren

Well I haven't done any more on it yet. Still working through the photos from the last two weeks. So here's another update...

So we left off with the antec 300 emptied out, here's another shot of it next to the TX10 now that it's empty:










I was also now left with a big stack of fans. This is without the 15 fans that have already been used in the TX10:










Now I could start rebuilding the gaming rig into the TX10:










Adding the 120 rad for the motherboard loop:










Testing that it still fits in the case:










Soon it must be time to start tidying up before I get slapped!










However first I need to get my work computer up. The free 360 is being used for the workstation motherboard/ram/gpu loop and will sit approximately here:










So now to take apart the loop that was leak testing in order to add the rad:










I changed out the 45 degree bitspower compression on the GPU as it felt like it had a slight leak in in that position, so it has a temporary barb, I also removed the pump sticker. It's much cleaner now, and who needs an overpriced dress kit


















That's all for now!


----------



## derickwm

My 8800 waterblocks are cooler than yours


----------



## PepeLapiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> My 8800 waterblocks are cooler than yours


Ha! My daddy can beat up your daddy.


----------



## PepeLapiu

Say stren, you plan on using both sides at once?
Linux folding (encoding or rendering?) while windoze gaming maybe?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*
> 
> Say stren, you plan on using both sides at once?
> Linux folding (encoding or rendering?) while windoze gaming maybe?


Absolutely - sometimes I run some long checks or simulations that can take 1-3 hours on my workstation, during that time I can game. Even when I'm gaming the workstation is on as it folds 24/7 anyway. The gaming rig generates too much heat to fold on for any period of time though.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> My 8800 waterblocks are cooler than yours


Haha this is true







I still need to get mine nickel plated, but that can wait. This will run with one copper block, and I can get the other two plated later when I'm done with my custom raidcard waterblock


----------



## csm725

Just a shame you didn't decide to fit a 4P in there


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Just a shame you didn't decide to fit a 4P in there


You know I had planned to put one in a 2nd pedestal next year, but with summer coming I'm already feeling it's too hot in here (we don't have AC, last summer it hit 95F in my office). If I'm getting a 4P rig it'll either go in the bedroom to keep it warm in the winter or double up as a media center/server for the TV


----------



## BOB850123

In your review you show the optional hard drive mount in the lower heat chamber. Does the mount interfere with the second power supply mount on that side. Obviously you could not mount drives towards the power supply end if you wanted to have a power supply there, but does the mount itself block the use of a second power supply?


----------



## rctrucker

Still reading, and still thinking I could have built one of these instead of buying a sports car...


----------



## stren

Just had a great shopping experience, trying to buy a 3TB sas drive from AllHDD.com for work. They put the order on hold four days ago because the shipping and billing address didn't match, even though they did. They didn't pick up the phone when I called, nor did they have a voicemail, but a few emails later it was revealed that they just couldn't get the credit card authorization to work and needed us to fill out a document as well as fax a copy of the cardholder's (my boss) ID (seriously?). So he tries to fax it to them, but it fails, then he tries emailing, but their mail server rejects the attachment. So at this point I try and find someone else to buy it from, and luckily there's now a dude on amazon selling it for $150 less. It's amazing how some companies stay in business...


----------



## nvidiaftw12

I have to open windows in winter.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BOB850123*
> 
> In your review you show the optional hard drive mount in the lower heat chamber. Does the mount interfere with the second power supply mount on that side. Obviously you could not mount drives towards the power supply end if you wanted to have a power supply there, but does the mount itself block the use of a second power supply?


Yes it'll block two of the four power supply locations. If you choose to fill those PSU spots, you'll lose out on 1-2 of the flex bays positions out of 5 (depends how long your psu is). I only need 2 of the 5 (4 hd and 7 ssd) so I can get away with it. The side mount isn't for everyone, really only those with excessive drives, or who for some reason don't want to use the front bays (like me).


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I have to open windows in winter.


Lol, what are you folding on?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

A 9600 gt 59 watt version. Just gets hot. Dinky house.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Had to remove a few things due to some senseless arguing... please guys, don't tarnish such great threads, even a little.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> A 9600 gt 59 watt version. Just gets hot. Dinky house.


Just grab one of these!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

We have air conditioners. Just don't always decide to put them in. Too expensive. But, enough of this.


----------



## driftingforlife

BEST.........BUILD........EVER


----------



## PepeLapiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> BEST.........BUILD........EVER


No kidding! Im building an STH10 which is a HUGE machine by any account.
But I could build two of them and fit them both inside his rig and call it a day.
Hell, my first puter, a mid- tower, would prolly fit 4-6 times ON EACH SIDE.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> And here's a piece of acrylic that was laser cut and then painted to match. The dimensions aren't quite right though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure whether to do something like this or not. I don't think I should use the zerg symbol anyway as it doesn't match the theme, but it's fun to play around.


Don't.
Putting all this money down for an awesome custom loop, and then ruin it by putting on shrouds that will severely hinder airflow? No. Just. No.

Besides that, looking really awesome so far!


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Don't.
> Putting all this money down for an awesome custom loop, and then ruin it by putting on shrouds that will severely hinder airflow? No. Just. No.
> Besides that, looking really awesome so far!


The cooling that he is running could perform well with out any airflow. I vote for the aesthetics, because the case doesn't provide much out of the box.


----------



## TheNr24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Don't.
> Putting all this money down for an awesome custom loop, and then ruin it by putting on shrouds that will severely hinder *airflow*?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I vote for the *aesthetics*, because the case doesn't provide much out of the box.




Shrouds don't necessarily hinder airflow. Certainly not if you leave a gap between them and the fans themselves.


----------



## ArkAngel666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> The cooling that he is running could perform well with out any airflow. I vote for the aesthetics, because the case doesn't provide much out of the box.


Aesthetics are always nice... but I must ask, will you really even see them? I mean all CaseLabs cases have the mesh/perforated metal over where the fans suck air in and you don't really see much through them. Those grills would severely limit the pull capability of the fans. I mean one corner is nearly completely blocked. That design is nice, but I think it needs some alterations for it to be a viable choice for aesthetics. That's just my opinion however, as we all are entitled to give.


----------



## stren

So here's the thing - right now there are four loops - two are performance and two are for vanity.

Workstation performance = cpu + mora 140.9 + 2xD5 strong

Gaming performance = cpu + 3xgtx480 + 560 rad + 560 rad + 360 rad + iwaki rd30 pump

Workstation vanity = 8800gt + 2x ram block + motherboard + D5 + RX360 rad

Gaming vanity = motherboard block + 120 rad + DDC1

Don't worry I'm not about to hinder the airflow in my performance loops, but for the vanity loops I can dress things up a bit more







Particularly as those are on show in the windows.

I won't actually be using that zerg symbol and yes the sizing was off to really match that fan anyway. It was just as an example of things I could try to improve the looks a bit


----------



## stren

Also what do you think about upgrading to 3gb 580's? Some of my games run out of vram at 2560x1600p. I could probably sell my 3 480's with blocks for ~700-750 and pick up 3 580 3gbs with blocks for 1100-1200. On the other hand I keep thinking I should wait for GK110. 2 GK110's should handily thrash anything and would get x16x16 out of my x58 board rather than the x8x8x16 that I get now. 2 GK110s would be more pricey, but also have higher resale I imagine.


----------



## derickwm

Yeah... at this point I think it'd be a better investment to pick up 7970s or even a 680. I just _side-graded_ my 6990 to a 7970, but I'm looking forward to the extra gig of vram for the resolution I'm playing at.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Yeah... at this point I think it'd be a better investment to pick up 7970s or even a 680. I just _side-graded_ my 6990 to a 7970, but I'm looking forward to the extra gig of vram for the resolution I'm playing at.


You know you should pay attention if derick is telling you not to upgrade









2 680's is going to be roughly 1400+ and I feel like I'd run out of vram soon enough again lol. I could wait for the 4gb models, but at that point I feel like the GK110 will be a better deal. I was tempted by the 7970's but I'm still too much of a nvidia fanboy I guess lol.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> You know you should pay attention if derick is telling you not to upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 680's is going to be roughly 1400+ and I feel like I'd run out of vram soon enough again lol. I could wait for the 4gb models, but at that point I feel like the GK110 will be a better deal. I was tempted by the 7970's but I'm still too much of a nvidia fanboy I guess lol.


Lol I've made quite the name for myself









So far most benchmarks have shown that the 2GB 680s have been handling high resolutions surprisingly well. Are you _only_ gaming at 1600p? Although you'd probably benefit from 3GB, it wouldn't be by that much. However, 4GB 680 reviews have been trickling out though so they may start popping up any day now. It'd be good padding for future monitor upgrades. I have a feeling even the 3GB of my coming lightning will be easily saturated with my 1920p


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Lol I've made quite the name for myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far most benchmarks have shown that the 2GB 680s have been handling high resolutions surprisingly well. Are you _only_ gaming at 1600p? Although you'd probably benefit from 3GB, it wouldn't be by that much. However, 4GB 680 reviews have been trickling out though so they may start popping up any day now. It'd be good padding for future monitor upgrades. I have a feeling even the 3GB of my coming lightning will be easily saturated with my 1920p


Well for now I'm only running 1x1600p, but I have thought about 3x1440p in portrait (the 90hz korean versions) if they debezel well that is, so far the bezels seem annoying large. I could go with the same 120hz 1080p samsungs that vega used before he went old skool, but I feel like I'd like more pixels if I can. We'll see. I can't help but feel the 680 will devalue a lot once the GK110 comes out. But a lot depends on AMD, if there's no competition then nvidia will be able to keep the 680 prices the same and launch the GK110 at 800+. I think I'm maybe affected by the mid-range chip stigma of the 680, hard to pay 550 for a card that you know is going to be whipped by the "full" version in 6 months.


----------



## superericla

The 6GB 7970 should be really appealing to anyone running high monitor count setups imo. Those in crossfire/trifire/quadfire would make for a very beastly 6 monitor setup.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Well for now I'm only running 1x1600p, but I have thought about 3x1440p in portrait (the 90hz korean versions) if they debezel well that is, so far the bezels seem annoying large. I could go with the same 120hz 1080p samsungs that vega used before he went old skool, but I feel like I'd like more pixels if I can. We'll see. I can't help but feel the 680 will devalue a lot once the GK110 comes out. But a lot depends on AMD, if there's no competition then nvidia will be able to keep the 680 prices the same and launch the GK110 at 800+. I think I'm maybe affected by the mid-range chip stigma of the 680, hard to pay 550 for a card that you know is going to be whipped by the "full" version in 6 months.


Yeah the 680 launch was a little disappointing. Seemed rushed to compete with the 7970. THere is the "if you start playing the waiting game, you'll wait forever"







you could just pick up a temp card like I did with my 6990/now lightning 7970. I'm mostly waiting for 7990s, I'll maybe hop to the green train if nVidia surround ever supports 5 monitors.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> The 6GB 7970 should be really appealing to anyone running high monitor count setups imo. Those in crossfire/trifire/quadfire would make for a very beastly 6 monitor setup.


Haven't heard too much of those lately. Saw them showcased a while ago but no news on pricing or release date. They'd definitely be optimal for my setup


----------



## PepeLapiu

Btw stren, there is a much better way to paint fan blades if you are still doing that.

Mask up the frame and struts. Turn on you fan to the slowest possible speed and paint. That way you will not unbalance your precious GT's.


----------



## Blizlake

Overclockers.co.uk seems to have set the ETA for preordering EVGA's 4gb FTW-cards to 4th of may. Link.
_Edited, PM'd stren._


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*
> 
> Btw stren, there is a much better way to paint fan blades if you are still doing that.
> Mask up the frame and struts. Turn on you fan to the slowest possible speed and paint. That way you will not unbalance your precious GT's.


I did not know that lol, I'll have to give it a try!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Overclockers.co.uk seems to have set the ETA for preordering EVGA's 4gb FTW-cards to 4th of may. Link.
> _Edited, PM'd stren._










I need a raise, this build is killing me!


----------



## juano

You taste the white spots yet? The anticipation is killing me! :nailbittersmiley:

Just FYI the Chimp Challenge is going to run May 15th to May 25th if you didn't know. How much of this rig do you think will be folding ready then? I'm sure it won't be 24/7 soldi because you will stil be working on it, but I think last I asked you had like half of it folding but I think you had to have taken that down for the transfer right? Try to get as much folding readiness as you can for the CC!


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need a raise, this build is killing me!


It takes me great effort not to get offended, you know...








lol just be glad that you live in the states, the prices over here usually go straight from USD to GBP and EUR. For example, the cheapest 680 over at Egg is 499$ whereas the cheapest 680 over here in europe is around 510€/420£


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> You taste the white spots yet? The anticipation is killing me! :nailbittersmiley:
> Just FYI the Chimp Challenge is going to run May 15th to May 25th if you didn't know. How much of this rig do you think will be folding ready then? I'm sure it won't be 24/7 soldi because you will stil be working on it, but I think last I asked you had like half of it folding but I think you had to have taken that down for the transfer right? Try to get as much folding readiness as you can for the CC!


Haha no tasting yet, I'll reserve that for a day when I'm very bored







The workstation (3930K) is already folding although the TPF's are kind of weird (15 mins for 6901s but 39 for 6903). I can't build the gaming rig yet because the workstation power supply is temporarily located in the other motherboard chamber because I need to extend the wires (waiting on the first part of the sleeving to arrive and waiting for mdpc to open the store again to order more).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> It takes me great effort not to get offended, you know...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol just be glad that you live in the states, the prices over here usually go straight from USD to GBP and EUR. For example, the cheapest 680 over at Egg is 499$ whereas the cheapest 680 over here in europe is around 510€/420£


Lol yeah I remember european prices, I lived in the UK most of my life







Still be glad you don't have to pay for expensive healthcare lol.


----------



## stren

Alright I have a question about sleeving, I'm getting grey, titanium grey, black and red from mdpc and wondering the best pattern to do, what do you think?


----------



## juano

F for my vote. Or maybe F but double black at the middle near red and then single light grey on the outside, like an inverse G.


----------



## Dark Mantis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I did not know that lol, I'll have to give it a try!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need a raise, this build is killing me!


Don't forget to do one side and then swap the polarity over to do the other so that the fan is running in reverse mode.


----------



## ArkAngel666

This is my personal thoughts, but one of my OCD tendencies is obsession over symmetry, so with that in mind... I don't think you could go wrong at all with any of the options C, E, F, or G.

2 for E, F and G! Haha.

Only 1 for C


----------



## BOB850123

I vote E or G, although F looks good as well. I would try to make it symmetric regardless of what you choose.


----------



## juano

My favorite part of these things is reading other people's votes and then going and seeing which one that is and then going "nope, that opinion is wrong".


----------



## ArkAngel666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> My favorite part of these things is reading other people's votes and then going and seeing which one that is and then going "nope, that opinion is wrong".


I disagree... because an opinion cannot be wrong. You may disagree with it, but that does not make it wrong. If something is wrong or right, that implies there is only 1 answer. Last I checked there are over 6 Billion people in the world meaning over 6 billion answers.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArkAngel666*
> 
> I disagree... because an opinion cannot be wrong. You may disagree with it, but that does not make it wrong. If something is wrong or right, that implies there is only 1 answer. Last I checked there are over 6 Billion people in the world meaning over 6 billion answers.


That's the joke all right. Except for the fact that there aren't 6 billion answers here.


----------



## ArkAngel666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> That's the joke all right. Except for the fact that there aren't 6 billion answers here.


Lol, well sarcasm and jokes don't necessarily translate well over the internet. Or through text, for that matter.


----------



## meeps

G for sure.


----------



## Blizlake

I vote for C with black and red swapped.

@Arkangel
You should act like I do, consider everything that's written a joke until proven otherwise


----------



## itskerby

I vote A or F. Black next to red really makes the color pop.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> @Arkangel
> You should act like I do, consider everything that's written a joke until proven otherwise










What a good joke!

@ OP, I would go with a or b, two reds is too much.


----------



## PepeLapiu

i vote for g


----------



## Jeppzer

I like U.


----------



## Dark Mantis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArkAngel666*
> 
> I disagree... because an opinion cannot be wrong. You may disagree with it, but that does not make it wrong. If something is wrong or right, that implies there is only 1 answer. Last I checked there are over 6 Billion people in the world meaning over 6 billion answers.


I would agree with the argument but not the math. There couldn't be more answers than options.


----------



## ArkAngel666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> I vote for C with black and red swapped.
> @Arkangel
> You should act like I do, consider everything that's written a joke until proven otherwise


Lol. That's one way to look at it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark Mantis*
> 
> I would agree with the argument but not the math. There couldn't be more answers than options.


Not really... 6 Choices, 6 billion answers. In this case each persons opinion is an answer. So, 6 billion answers.


----------



## Citra

Like a G.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArkAngel666*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dark Mantis*
> 
> I would agree with the argument but not the math. There couldn't be more answers than options.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really... 6 Choices, 6 billion answers. In this case each persons opinion is an answer. So, 6 billion answers.
Click to expand...

Guys, you both are kinda wrong you know... There's pretty close to 7 billion people in the world, but the problem is that some people may have the same opinion on something whereas others may have more than one opinion.
So you can't say that there are either as many answers (or opinions) as there are choices nor can you say that there are as many answers (or opinions) as there are people.
Tu intelligere?
Peace, Bliz.









ps. And why do you guys even fight about it, I think we all know that my opinion is the only right opinion.
_edit: and before some smart guy chimes in, yes 1+1 is always 2._


----------



## stren

Now the guy selling those 3x580 3gb cards has dropped the price to 1000 + shipping for all 3! That's a really good price, however they're DD full copper blocks that don't match the theme lol. Urgh decisions!

Anyway I came up with some more options for the sleeve so now bliz can decide what everyone should agree with all over again


















Something tells me I've gone and given too many options now lol


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Something tells me I've gone and given too many options now lol


Yea now I hate all of them.

Also buy those 580s. Buy them yesterday. Buy so hard people wanna fine you, but first they gotta find you.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Yea now I hate all of them.
> Also buy those 580s. Buy them yesterday. Buy so hard people wanna fine you, but first they gotta find you.


Lol yeah now it's hard to even look at all of them it's way too busy, I'll try and cut some down and make a short list based on what I and everyone else liked, then I'll take photos of each one when I get the sleeving in.


----------



## TheNr24

*E or G.* just my









Oh and of those close to 7 billion people, I'm sure there's a ton that don't have an opinion on this because they don't care what color stren sleeves his cables in.

By the way, that's a really good deal on those 580s.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Lol yeah now it's hard to even look at all of them it's way too busy, I'll try and cut some down and make a short list based on what I and everyone else liked, then I'll take photos of each one when I get the sleeving in.


Maybe you could try to make the option that I suggested (you know the right suggestion) option J. Option J is like F but with double black nest to the red and single light gray on the outside instead of double. And it's also the only right answer. And seriously buy those 580s now and figure out what you want to do with them later.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNr24*
> 
> *E or G.* just my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and of those close to 7 billion people, I'm sure there's a ton that don't have an opinion on this because they don't care what color stren sleeves his cables in.
> By the way, that's a really good deal on those 580s.


Yeah, there's another one with EK blocks (acetal/nickel) plus parallel bridge for 1100 + shipping. The Ek bridges are supposed to be better than SLI fittings in terms of leaking when using a *really* strong pump like the iwaki rd30.

On the other hand I could nickel plate (or powdercoat) the cheaper danger den blocks myself. On the downside temps on the DD blocks aren't as good as most other blocks.


----------



## rctrucker

I vote N


----------



## Blizlake

24pin from K and 8+6 either I or J imho.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah, there's another one with EK blocks (acetal/nickel) plus parallel bridge for 1100 + shipping. The Ek bridges are supposed to be better than SLI fittings in terms of leaking when using a *really* strong pump like the iwaki rd30.


3x 3gig 580's with EK acetal+nickel blocks and SLI bridge for 1,1k? And you still havent bought 'em? That's one sweet deal imo, if I had the cash I would have bought 'em already







And fyi, I hate the look of EK's GPU blocks. Watercool Heatkillers FTW!!


----------



## Dark Mantis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> 24pin from K and 8+6 either I or J imho.
> 3x 3gig 580's with EK acetal+nickel blocks and SLI bridge for 1,1k? And you still havent bought 'em? That's one sweet deal imo, if I had the cash I would have bought 'em already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And fyi, I hate the look of EK's GPU blocks. Watercool Heatkillers FTW!!


Yes I would have to agree, I would have jumped at them for that price. It's only about £675 which is a complete steal.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> 24pin from K and 8+6 either I or J imho.
> 3x 3gig 580's with EK acetal+nickel blocks and SLI bridge for 1,1k? And you still havent bought 'em? That's one sweet deal imo, if I had the cash I would have bought 'em already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And fyi, I hate the look of EK's GPU blocks. Watercool Heatkillers FTW!!


Lol I'm an indecisive bugger. Yeah the watercool ones look better it's true, but these work with the theme better and I don't have to use SLI fittings. I'm still thinking about it lol. I could get two 680 with blocks for 1300 which would perform similarly but be cooler (summer gaming ftw)


----------



## stren

Just ordered the 3770K/maxVGene for my co-worker's workstation


----------



## stren

Here's a quick update - time to start drilling!










Adding some fill ports:










2 done:










All done:










Not as messy now:










Time to get the workstation up and running so I can get back to work (once I've cleaned up of course). I'll be using the Koolance dual bay dual D5 reservoir for now. It's a real pain to use because it doesn't bleed well, however if you add on some tube from the fill ports on the res up to the fill ports on the case you can keep the water level above the reservoir and it really helps.










Now we've freed up a 360 rad for the workstation gpu/motherboard/ram loop, we can put the loop together:










I'm using AP15's temporarily until I'm done painting the low speed yates. Also that one barb is temporary too:










The wiring is temporary too. So for loop testing, I disconnected the QDC's pulled the motherboard tray out of the case and the 360 out seperately, then I reconnected and filled the loop and left it to bleed/leak test on the counter for a few hours.


----------



## kevingreenbmx




----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


I second this.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> I second this.


Thirded.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> I second this.


Fourth.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Fourth.


Sixth. Oh, wait... Sorry









Lol you buy the 580's yet stren ? 1300 for 2 680's aint bad either...


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Sixth. Oh, wait... Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol you buy the 580's yet stren ? 1300 for 2 680's aint bad either...


Lol that's cause you're used to european prices







I was waiting to hear about the warranty, so 1100 for 3 zotac 580 3gb cards with ek nickel/acetal blocks and the parallel bridge, or 3 evga cards with warranty and 3 copper DD blocks for 1000.

The DD ones are a better deal, but so ugly and the temps are like 6 degrees worse or something!

I could buy both and then resell the zotac cards with the DD blocks lol


----------



## TA4K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Sixth. Oh, wait... Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol you buy the 580's yet stren ? 1300 for 2 680's aint bad either...


Fifth! Ha! beat you to it! But seriously, this build is all different kinds of badass.


----------



## CjGemini

This Monster needs to be alive already!!









But seriously looking good sir


----------



## 3930K

god, you have chaned my mi d about caselabs im now not going to get a cosmos ii, im going to get one of these beauties. mental note: use one side for my main rig and trn tbe other skde for a bunch or mini-itx folders








Subbed!


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

I think you should buy both sets and sell the copper blocks, You've already come to far to gummy it up with non matching blocks.


----------



## sn0w

680's with sexy blocks


----------



## dmanstasiu

Post of the Devil









But yeah, nice update


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I think you should buy both sets and sell the copper blocks, You've already come to far to gummy it up with non matching blocks.


Ah well, I agreed to go with the ones with the EK blocks and no warranty, but the price dropped to 1K, I don't particularly want to go through the hassle of selling my 480s and another set of 580s. I've never had a problem with a gpu dying that hasn't been my fault








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sn0w*
> 
> 680's with sexy blocks


Yeah I thought about it, but it's another 300 just for reference cards with 2gb of vram. The 580's will perform at least as well as 2 680's, possibly better. Plus if I ever switch to 3x1440p I'd need to move to 4gb cards, in which case maybe I'd have been better off waiting for the hydro-classy cards but those would be 800 + tax each. With the 580's I can always add a 4th card later if I need the processing, but the vram is already there. Plus the 580's will play everything I have at 1600p with no problems now for less. The only downside is the heat. On the upside you have better folding (although I rarely fold my gpus), possibly I'll lose less on resale later too. Not sure though. Either way the 580's should last me a good while.

Now to sell my 480's - I'm looking to sell either 2 or 3 of these with koolance blocks and original air coolers (I can always keep one for my wife's rig and sell her gtx460). What do you think? 500 for 2, 750 for 3? They 're folding stable at 825, but can bench higher. If you flash the bios to raise the voltage limit I'm sure they do more too. Time to make a F/S post.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> god, you have chaned my mi d about caselabs im now not going to get a cosmos ii, im going to get one of these beauties. mental note: use one side for my main rig and trn tbe other skde for a bunch or mini-itx folders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subbed!


Good







They are so much more flexible than the cosmos, it's just a matter of personalizing them to your style. They're like a blank canvas it can be tough to know where to go with them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CjGemini*
> 
> This Monster needs to be alive already!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously looking good sir


Thanks dude - yeah totally, right now the workstation is up, but I can' bring the gaming rig up because I need to make custom wiring harness for the workstation PSU as everything is too short (and the AX1200 is known for having longer than average wires).


----------



## juano

new 480s (reference air) have been readily available for $210 for quite a while now FYI.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> new 480s (reference air) have been readily available for $210 for quite a while now FYI.


So you think they should be cheaper then? More like 225 then?


----------



## juano

I don't know what your blocks are worth, I was just trying to give you a starting point.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> I don't know what your blocks are worth, I was just trying to give you a starting point.


Thanks - yeah hard to know exactly what they're worth - the cheapest 480 blocks I've seen that are still available are the EK ones for $110. So I guess "new" price would be 320. The koolance are near the top of the pack according to skinnee:










Hambone sold his identical ones for 750 a month back I think, but he had to split them and of course that was before the 680 came out.


----------



## 3930K

I'm guessing around 630 is good.

BTW, sorry for my bad spelling, that's what happens when you type on a 4" touchscreen with no autocorrect


----------



## stren

Alright time for another update. Here's the loop testing for the workstation. Bear in mind this is not the final loop - it will be tidier with nicer fittings, for now I need to get my workstation up and running, I can pretty it up later.










Some of the tube is the pink tube that I had mentioned before, that will be replaced. Bleeding of the annoying koolance reservoir was made easier by the dedicated fill ports and by the QDC's. The D5's struggle to push that much air out of the system, so it was much easier to bleed the cpu section and the radiator seperately and then connect them up as a whole:










Now that it had passed leak testing it was time to take it to the office:










It was now heavy (and bulky) and I didn't trust the BP crystal links not to loosen up if I didn't take it down the step smoothly, so I found a piece of plywood in the shed to help:










First boot! Yay! It was just the kitchen that was covered in parts, so was the office, it's a real mess as I still had my old workstation running while I tweaked the clocks on this one.










I temporarily put the power supply in the top chamber while I did the overclocking tweaking:










Did a quick bench to see the limit of the chip, I couldn't get past 5.22GHz on water. I tried up to 1.66V, but nothing past 1.56 really helped. 5.22 means it's a pretty average 3930K, certainly no golden chip







I tried to settle for a 24/7 clock of 4.95, but I didn't like the volts, so settled down for 4.9 instead, I'll see if I can tweak the memory faster than 2133 CL9 later, here's a SS of the 5.22:










Next I installed the power supplies properly, here you can see the optional PSU support bracket for long power supplies. It's probably not necessary, but why not? It comes with some rubber tape to damp any vibrations:










Here's the first PSU installed:


----------



## TheNr24

Looking very good, as expected. I can't wait to see this finished!


----------



## 3930K

Just a question: cpuld you link me to thr pedestal you used?


----------



## BOB850123

Yes, this. ^ I have not been able to find a pedestal that is large enough for the TX10.


----------



## stren

I can't see it on the website sadly - the only thing I could find was this from the TX10 launch:

Pedestal Assembly (MAC-200) Specifications:
Size: 20.63"W x 8.34"H x 30.38"D (524mm x 212mm x 772mm)
19" Rack Space: 4U
Max Radiator Size: 140.9 (with available Super Mount - Radiator mounts purchased separately)
Flex-Bays (5.25" Bays): 3
Weight: 18 lbs.

Pedestal options:
Front Cover: Flex-Bay (N/C), Solid* (N/C)

* Flex-Bay opening still exists in the frame

MAC-200 TX10 Pedestal Assy: 259.95

However this was before the prices got raised, might be more expensive now. I would email/call Jim for more info


----------



## ArkAngel666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Just a question: cpuld you link me to thr pedestal you used?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BOB850123*
> 
> Yes, this. ^ I have not been able to find a pedestal that is large enough for the TX10.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I can't see it on the website sadly - the only thing I could find was this from the TX10 launch:
> Pedestal Assembly (MAC-200) Specifications:
> Size: 20.63"W x 8.34"H x 30.38"D (524mm x 212mm x 772mm)
> 19" Rack Space: 4U
> Max Radiator Size: 140.9 (with available Super Mount - Radiator mounts purchased separately)
> Flex-Bays (5.25" Bays): 3
> Weight: 18 lbs.
> Pedestal options:
> Front Cover: Flex-Bay (N/C), Solid* (N/C)
> * Flex-Bay opening still exists in the frame
> MAC-200 TX10 Pedestal Assy: 259.95
> However this was before the prices got raised, might be more expensive now. I would email/call Jim for more info


It never was on the CaseLabs store... the only place I've ever seen it was on the FTW PC's site... as you can get it with a custom paint job along with the TX10 straight from them. Their site is closed for the moment I think though, so can't confirm if still there.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArkAngel666*
> 
> It never was on the CaseLabs store... the only place I've ever seen it was on the FTW PC's site... as you can get it with a custom paint job along with the TX10 straight from them. Their site is closed for the moment I think though, so can't confirm if still there.


Closed until... today. Later today.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Closed until... today. Later today.


FTW PC aren't currently powder coating though. Smasher was the one that used to do it, and he'll still do it for you if you get it to him before he moves. Eric @ FTW says he will be powder coating soon, but not sure how long "soon" is. Either way, buy it direct from Jim, if you want it custom powdercoated have it sent to smasher. Don't get it done by eric unless you want the final cost to be 4x your quote









Anyway - the 3770K and M5 Gene came in today, so I'll be taking a quick break from this build to put that together tomorrow. There will be vids, and hopefully some high clocks without astronomical temps! One of these days I should get a golden chip right? right?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> One of these days I should get a golden chip right? right?


For me the answer always seems to be: No.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> One of these days I should get a golden chip right? right?
> 
> 
> 
> For me the answer always seems to be: No.
Click to expand...

Lol no kidding... Had to go through 3 2500k's to get one that went past 4.6ghz with reasonable volts. The third chip was pretty decent though...
Btw I had a good laugh yesterday when a idiot know-it-all coworker mentioned that he blew his 3770k already by giving it too much juice. Said he tried to force 5ghz (and probably gave the chip same volts he'd fed his 2600k)


----------



## 3930K

When does Smasher move out? I'm not buying all my gear until the EVGA Classy HC 680 comes out!







C'on, EVGA!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> When does Smasher move out? I'm not buying all my gear until the EVGA Classy HC 680 comes out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C'on, EVGA!


Not sure, if you what you want, why not order now, and put the cards in when you get them? It'll take a bit to do the case anyway. I'd just PM smasher if you're interested in the powder coat and find out.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Lol no kidding... Had to go through 3 2500k's to get one that went past 4.6ghz with reasonable volts. The third chip was pretty decent though...
> Btw I had a good laugh yesterday when a idiot know-it-all coworker mentioned that he blew his 3770k already by giving it too much juice. Said he tried to force 5ghz (and probably gave the chip same volts he'd fed his 2600k)


Lol I heard these were more resilient to voltage than people were thinking though? Maybe that was a troll though haha.

Anyway I finished the 3770K build, but the gene board doesn't support ps2 keyboards and I can't find an adapter, so that will have to wait til tomorrow. In the meantime....

PICS!


----------



## stren

A board!










blah blah blah marketing - where's the window that the extreme boards have?










Now there's a board










I liked the door hanger - unfortunately this is for an overclocked workstation so not too useful here:










A large box for some memory (32giggles):










Matching:










Oh and a cpu:










Best put that in the socket then:










We should remove that plastic cover too:










Putting in that H100:










Yeah I know no custom water loop, but this is going to someone who can't be trusted with such things









miniThief is getting there:










miniThief- now with 100% more PSU:










Don't forget a GPU (9800GT ftw!)










Close up:










ISO:


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Wouldn't that in all technicality be an infinite increase in psu, considering it had none before?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Wouldn't that in all technicality be an infinite increase in psu, considering it had none before?










Damn those rules and equations!


----------



## itskerby

Nice!

I'm building a pretty similar build for a buddy this weekend, 3570k and MaxV Gene in an SG02. I wouldn't let him get a 3770k. "You're not allowed to have a better processor than me."


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itskerby*
> 
> Nice!
> I'm building a pretty similar build for a buddy this weekend, 3570k and MaxV Gene in an SG02. I wouldn't let him get a 3770k. "You're not allowed to have a better processor than me."


Lol, made an unboxing video the mobo/cpu/ram if anyone's interested:




Lols at where
- I get confused with hdmi and displayport, what are these new fangled ports!
- I can't open the memory box


----------



## Blizlake

Gimme the followup video already







It was cool vid but it would have been a lot shorter if the ram box wouldnt have taken ages to open


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Gimme the followup video already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was cool vid but it would have been a lot shorter if the ram box wouldnt have taken ages to open


Haha I did a review of the case too that I haven't uploaded yet. I struggle for about 30 seconds to get the door back on. And then my wife walks in haha.


----------



## Blizlake

Does that mean that you're going to do it again? Btw is the case arc mini?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Does that mean that you're going to do it again? Btw is the case arc mini?


Probably not but I have to review the video first to see how bad it is. And yes arc mini


----------



## 3930K

OK I'll PM smasher then.

FTWpc's open. AND THEY'RE SELLING PARACORD AT 6 CENTS PER FEET!
For me, that's like 0.04 pounds + shipping.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> OK I'll PM smasher then.
> FTWpc's open. AND THEY'RE SELLING PARACORD AT 6 CENTS PER FEET!
> For me, that's like 0.04 pounds + shipping.


Never said they were closed just said you may want to think about getting them to powdercoat things for you


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Never said they were closed just said you may want to think about getting them to powdercoat things for you


They were closed until the 1st









How's the gaming rig going?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> They were closed until the 1st
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's the gaming rig going?


Still waiting on sleeve so that I can make the custom wiring harnesses. Those will mean I can put the PSU where it needs to be so I can put the other motherboard tray back in. 3x580 3gb cards should be here next week which means I need to sell my 480's to get some of that money back.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Still waiting on sleeve so that I can make the custom wiring harnesses. Those will mean I can put the PSU where it needs to be so I can put the other motherboard tray back in. 3x580 3gb cards should be here next week which means I need to sell my 480's to get some of that money back.


:lightbulb: Would you ship to the uk?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> :lightbulb: Would you ship to the uk?


If you have amazing heat I'd consider it. It would have to be shipped ups/fedex (no post office- I don't trust them) insured and of course you'd be paying it. We'll see I'll advertise it US first and see who bites


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Still waiting on sleeve so that I can make the custom wiring harnesses. Those will mean I can put the PSU where it needs to be so I can put the other motherboard tray back in. 3x580 3gb cards should be here next week which means I need to sell my 480's to get some of that money back.


Did I miss a post or something?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Did I miss a post or something?


Yes 

Here's a crappy pic from the seller


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Did I miss a post or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> Here's a crappy pic from the seller
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...


----------



## Jeppzer

So.. I heard G.Skill now has childproof boxes.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> So.. I heard G.Skill now has childproof boxes.


Lol

on the plus side the IB rig is up and running, typing on it right now. I did a quick IBT at stock volts, stock clocks - hit 73C max on an H100!! Prime however is running in the 53-63 range. Might need to get some indigo xtreme.

Oh well now we know it's not completely messed up, it's time to see how high we can push it!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Try taking the IHS off is what I would do. :thumb:


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Try taking the IHS off is what I would do.


lol - 4.5 failed at 1.2, running prime at 1.25v for 5 mins just fine though, let's try bumping to 1.35 now and see how far we can go


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> lol - 4.5 failed at 1.2, running prime at 1.25v for 5 mins just fine though, let's try bumping to 1.35 now and see how far we can go


Looks like 4.7 is about all we're going to get at 1.35V, already bouncing at high 80's low 90's so no room to push any higher









Can't believe Intel cheaped out and used TIM on the IHS.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

So remove IHS. :thumb:


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Did I miss a post or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> Here's a crappy pic from the seller
Click to expand...











Almost compares to the two video cards that I got in the mail today


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost compares to the two video cards that I got in the mail today


7990's arrived then? You put pics up yet?


----------



## derickwm

Hehe I wish they came in







pics are up in my build log finally though


----------



## CjGemini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Looks like 4.7 is about all we're going to get at 1.35V, already bouncing at high 80's low 90's so no room to push any higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe Intel cheaped out and used TIM on the IHS.


And this is why I won't be going IVY lol


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CjGemini*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Looks like 4.7 is about all we're going to get at 1.35V, already bouncing at high 80's low 90's so no room to push any higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe Intel cheaped out and used TIM on the IHS.
> 
> 
> 
> And this is why I won't be going IVY lol
Click to expand...

Sucks that Ivy runs so hot, but remember that 4.7 on Ivy is close to 5ghz on sandy







And not many sandys do 5ghz on low enough volts. Intel using TIM instead of solder sounds like cheaping out though, which just sucks. However it still runs pretty hot even with the IHS removed.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Sucks that Ivy runs so hot, but remember that 4.7 on Ivy is close to 5ghz on sandy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not many sandys do 5ghz on low enough volts. Intel using TIM instead of solder sounds like cheaping out though, which just sucks. However it still runs pretty hot even with the IHS removed.


Yeah I saw that yesterday- not convinced yet, but still. I think this is why they delayed IB-E to figure out how to get the heat out better.

I think Ivy makes sense if you're getting the 3570K, then the reduction in heat means you can do a good bit better. One guy was getting 4.8 at 1.23V. The 3770K is going to end up pretty similar to sandy, only worthwhile if you want pci-e3.


----------



## CjGemini

Isn't there a SB-E processor that supports PCI-E 3.0?!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CjGemini*
> 
> Isn't there a SB-E processor that supports PCI-E 3.0?!


Yeah they all do I think, I was just comparing to SB


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CjGemini*
> 
> Isn't there a SB-E processor that supports PCI-E 3.0?!


Not for Nvidia, yet.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Not for Nvidia, yet.


The 690 uses pcie 3 on SB-E


----------



## Blizlake

I've seen a lot wider spread on Ivy max overclocks than on sandy. Pretty much every sandy did 4.8 4.7-5ghz on what I consider 24/7-safe volts (under 1.45v), but on Ivy I've seen max clocks go from 4.4 to 4.9ghz which I find a bit weird. I'll have to agree with you on the 3570k being the one which makes (more) sense, those things run at least a bit cooler.








But at this point I'm seriously thinking about going with 3820+extreme4 instead of ivy+sabertooth since ivy was a letdown and I honestly hate the tiny IHS which makes heatsinks less efficient. I want more than 20% of the base of the cooler to be in contact with the chip







PCIe3.0 won't probably make that big a difference to me since I'll never be able to afford a high-end gpu which would eat that much bandwith, but since it's out there I dont see the point in getting a rig that's just 2.0 compatible (if I didnt want 3.0, I'd just go sandy and be happy).

Have you reviewed your review yet stren, I'd really love to hear your thoughts on swedish design








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Not for Nvidia, yet.
> 
> 
> 
> The 690 uses pcie 3 on SB-E
Click to expand...

Nvidia hasnt released the drivers that would let the cards utilize PCIe 3.0 on X79, IIRC.


----------



## CjGemini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Not for Nvidia, yet.


Processor not GPU







and the GTX680 and 690 are PCI-E 3.0 compliant.


----------



## csm725

I WISH my Sandy chips did 4.8 @ 1.45.
I'd say 4.7 @ 1.45 is more common.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> I WISH my Sandy chips did 4.8 @ 1.45.
> I'd say 4.7 @ 1.45 is more common.


Fine csm, since you're so cool I'll just edit my post.


----------



## itskerby

Vega has his 680s running PCI3.0 on his SB-E rig, iirc it's just a reg key that has to be changed.

Edit: Found an article about it.
http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1509861&mpage=1


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itskerby*
> 
> Vega has his 680s running PCI3.0 on his SB-E rig, iirc it's just a reg key that has to be changed.
> Edit: Found an article about it.
> http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1509861&mpage=1


Yup I think they supported it in the early driver, and then took it out of the later ones for some reason. It'll come back officially at some point.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> I've seen a lot wider spread on Ivy max overclocks than on sandy. Pretty much every sandy did 4.8 4.7-5ghz on what I consider 24/7-safe volts (under 1.45v), but on Ivy I've seen max clocks go from 4.4 to 4.9ghz which I find a bit weird. I'll have to agree with you on the 3570k being the one which makes (more) sense, those things run at least a bit cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But at this point I'm seriously thinking about going with 3820+extreme4 instead of ivy+sabertooth since ivy was a letdown and I honestly hate the tiny IHS which makes heatsinks less efficient. I want more than 20% of the base of the cooler to be in contact with the chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCIe3.0 won't probably make that big a difference to me since I'll never be able to afford a high-end gpu which would eat that much bandwith, but since it's out there I dont see the point in getting a rig that's just 2.0 compatible (if I didnt want 3.0, I'd just go sandy and be happy).
> Have you reviewed your review yet stren, I'd really love to hear your thoughts on swedish design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nvidia hasnt released the drivers that would let the cards utilize PCIe 3.0 on X79, IIRC.


I've been slacking - spent most of yesterday tidying up the wires behind the case and working on the clocks. It will be folding for the rest of the week to help determine stability.

I think I'll probably remake the 2nd half of the video on monday when I have some extra fans coming in. So maybe I'll post the unboxing at least.

Generally I like the case, it's well thought out. The only annoyances I had were:

- they spent time sleeving things to black out the insides of the case as much as possible, however then they used white connectors and the heatshrink doesn't go all the way to the connector
- where is the window? Why black it out entirely on the inside if there is no window?
- I swear side panels and top were screwed in with thumb screws, but they no longer work, it's possible that they have similar looking thumbscrews with different threads. and that I've now used those somewhere else








- the doors are a bit of a pain to get on and off, I often end up with one flying off because I put so much pressure on it to get it off. I miss my caselabs hinges








- i wish there was a bit more room in the back for tidying cables, it's better than a lot of cheap cases, but it still makes it hard to fit the door on.
- I wish the top was metal the plastic feels a bit flimsy
- Although I like the white contrasting fans, I don't personally like the white HD caddys, they look like more of an afterthought
- the tube routing grommets for external water cooling are really small and awkwardly located. They should really have been placed somewhere else.

Given the price though I think it's good, well designed and thought out. Most of those complaints are pretty minor. So I'd definitely recommend it for a mini atx air build in that price point. It makes me feel like doing a mini water cooled build in it. Front mounted 240 rad, top mounted 280 rad, bottom mounted 120


----------



## Blizlake

Pretty much my thoughts too







All our work PC's are built in Define mini', which honestly feels a bit better than the arc series does. Both the define and arc are great cases though. I've got one question though (as I've only seen the midi live): Are the front fans mounted to the front panel with clips like on midi?
How about you talk your friend to get some watercooling gear for the case ?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Pretty much my thoughts too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All our work PC's are built in Define mini', which honestly feels a bit better than the arc series does. Both the define and arc are great cases though. I've got one question though (as I've only seen the midi live): Are the front fans mounted to the front panel with clips like on midi?
> How about you talk your friend to get some watercooling gear for the case ?


Yeha - the defines don't have the options for top mounted rads like the H100 though. The fans are mounted with clips yes.

To be honest I think phase change would work better for this cpu









oh and yes there are two thumb screws that look identical, but one is 1mm longer and has a different thread. Why would you do this?


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> swedish design


QFT.


----------



## stren

So back to the *real* project. Now that my workstation was up and running, I could take the old one down:










OMG dust! This is three months worth:










Still yucky:



















Got out the duster and started taking it apart:










Nearly done










Now I've gone and made the kitchen messy again:


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Dat dust.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Dat dust.


Yeah we live closish to the freeway I think that's why it's so bad. Plus it ran 24/7. That's why I put quick disconnects on every radiator in the new build so that I can easily take each one out for cleaning every 6 weeks. High FPI rads are worse for dust too.


----------



## itzhoovEr

w0w thats dusty


----------



## 3930K

Wow @ the dust!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Wow @ the dust!


Yeah we have a roomba that helps tame the rest of the house, but it never comes in here because of the step. I guess the computer sucks up all the dust in here. It didn't help that it was close to the floor.


----------



## stren

So as it's the weekend you get bonus updates









This is how I initially wanted the PSU's to give maximum air intake:










However the left PSU once it had cables would conflict with the 360 rad mounted in front of it, so I decided to move it:










Done, you can see there's still a good amount of space in between:










Now to mount them - they're going in the second to bottom compartment:










and mounted:










Now time to mount all the hard drives - here are the gaming rig drives:










Now let's add in the workstation drives:










old skool x25e:










All done:










Now to cable it - I hate how asus only give you sata cables with right angles at one end and straights at the other. For this build I really need straight to straights, so I had to order some more from the egg, this is the temporary rats nest:










Yikes!


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Custom fabricating a drive harness?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Custom fabricating a drive harness?


Yeah that's the plan, just waiting on MDPC-x stuff to get here. Man they are slow!


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah that's the plan, just waiting on MDPC-x stuff to get here. Man they are slow!


Yeah, I need to do one too. Although I have been trying to decide the best way to do it. Best as in as cheaply as possible without it looking like poo... FTW has paracord for .06/ft atm...


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Yeah, I need to do one too. Although I have been trying to decide the best way to do it. Best as in as cheaply as possible without it looking like poo... FTW has paracord for .06/ft atm...


Yeah that price isn't bad, I prefer the look of sleeve though and wanted to multiple greys which mean I have to go with mdpc-x


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah that price isn't bad, I prefer the look of sleeve though and wanted to multiple greys which mean I have to go with mdpc-x


Yeah that's my problem too, I'm not sure which one I would absolutely prefer. Then there is acquiring all of the tools needed... Is it necessary to replace all of the pins?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Yeah that's my problem too, I'm not sure which one I would absolutely prefer. Then there is acquiring all of the tools needed... Is it necessary to replace all of the pins?


This is my first time, so I'm not 100% sure, but I would have thought anything that was crimped will need a new pin.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> This is my first time, so I'm not 100% sure, but I would have thought anything that was crimped will need a new pin.


I just always see people advertising sleeve and not pins. But I guess most of that is just re-sleeving the original lengths and not making a custom harness like I need for my A05NB since there is absolutely 0 cable management integrated into the case...


----------



## itskerby

My thought is that if you're going to sleeve, get the crimper and pins before you need them.

I've only sleeved 2 psu's and burnt through the 50 or so pins that nils gives you...but I was probably a bit more violent than I had to be. And definitely get more than one pin remover...those suckers like to break at the most opportune times.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itskerby*
> 
> My thought is that if you're going to sleeve, get the crimper and pins before you need them.
> I've only sleeved 2 psu's and burnt through the 50 or so pins that nils gives you...but I was probably a bit more violent than I had to be. And definitely get more than one pin remover...those suckers like to break at the most opportune times.


Last time nils was open it did it at 3 am....


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itskerby*
> 
> My thought is that if you're going to sleeve, get the crimper and pins before you need them.
> I've only sleeved 2 psu's and burnt through the 50 or so pins that nils gives you...but I was probably a bit more violent than I had to be. And definitely get more than one pin remover...those suckers like to break at the most opportune times.


Yeah I ordered the tools and another 100 pins on top of the 50 lol. Only one pin remover though, I'll try and be gentle lol.


----------



## Blizlake

If you just "resleeve" the psu and leave the cables at original lengths, you won't need to crimp pins as long as you're gentle. Custom lengths means crimping.
I'm honestly feeling sorry for you guys since you live on the other side of the pond, poor lads have to be awake 3am in the morning...


----------



## superericla

If the pin removal tool breaks, I've found the staple method to work pretty effectively. My pin removal tool broke on the first pin. The only reason you would need pins or a crimping tool is if you're going to cut custom cable lengths.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







As you can see in this pic (bad pic I know, but it was the quickest available), all of my cables are stuffed in every which way underneath as well as behind the PSU. That is the extent of cable management in a A05NB. The mobo tray has a few mm (very few) between it and the side panel... So custom fabricating a new harness is in my best interest if I'm going to re-sleeve...

P.S. Sorry for posting a pic in your thread Stren!


----------



## itskerby

If you're sleeving a corsair AX or seasonic X series PSU, there are at very least 2 cables that are nearly mandatory to shorten and recrimp on the 24 pin. 2 cables are twisted around each other, and when you untwist them they're ~3 inches longer than all the others.

All of my pin removers broke on the "stubborn pins." Grab some staples for those, you will break your tool.


----------



## stren

Thanks guys - yes everything will be made custom lengths so there'll be little need to hide any wires and lots of pain instead lol


----------



## stren

Alright a quick update as I got some more time to process photos (on a side note the first mdpc package came woot!)

I got the workstation back up and running:










But I had to use the gaming side for location of the power supply as the cables were not long enough to reach the real location. As you can see it makes a good storage room also:










Workstation in action - no 2nd 8800gt yet because I'm only driving two screens, the card is being used as a test card for now for some other rigs I'm building.










Again a lot of fittings are temporary. So now back to the gaming rig. I transferred the sweet trident ram from my worksation to the gaming rig (I think it maybe hypers), it can do 2130 CL 8 and probably more but that's the limit of my 990x IMC. Should have tried two sticks in the 3770K rig I slapped together to see what it could really do! The ugly p6t board that was being used for the workstation is now going into a generic network maintenance use and will be put in a rack.










A shot of that sexy ram:










And the motherboard tray:










Here you can see I had soldered on an extra molex connector to the board (just to the bottom of the STX). My old case didn't have room to connect a power cable to the real connector, so this helped me give the gpus enough power.










And now time to swap the 920 for that sweet 990x:


----------



## itskerby

Man that board sure is a fashion statement...the hell was Asus smoking?

I spy some 580s...looking sweet.

I totally used my STH10 to store parts while I was building too







.


----------



## superericla

What, is orange, red, black, blue, and white all on one board not enough of a color scheme?


----------



## PepeLapiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*


Sheesh! Looka da size of that thing!

Here's a case mod idea: why don't you turn it into a wet bar or something!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> What, is orange, red, black, blue, and white all on one board not enough of a color scheme?


Haha yeah - I think this was before asus realized you could be consistent. Back then even the rampage extreme board was really ugly too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*
> 
> Sheesh! Looka da size of that thing!
> Here's a case mod idea: why don't you turn it into a wet bar or something!


Haha sadly there wont be enough room by the time I'm done with it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itskerby*
> 
> Man that board sure is a fashion statement...the hell was Asus smoking?
> I spy some 580s...looking sweet.
> I totally used my STH10 to store parts while I was building too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Oh yeah I'm excited by the 580s, I would sometimes run out of vram on my 480's (usually way before I ran out of processing power), so they should dominate everything on 1 U3011 at least. The 670 preview made me wonder if I should have waited and got those lol, but the price was so good I still think 3 of these will out perform 2 670's. Plus there won't be any early adopter issues. Pretty much they'll see me over til the next monitor upgrade lol.

BTW can anyone recommend any good free video editors for linux/win7? Doesn't need to do anything fancy, preferences are just being lightweight (but not command line lightweight)


----------



## PepeLapiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itskerby*
> 
> Man that board sure is a fashion statement...the hell was Asus smoking?.


NEVER say "asus" and "smoking" in the same sentence ........ I'm getting painful flash-backs again.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*
> 
> NEVER say "asus" and "smoking" in the same sentence ........ I'm getting painful flash-backs again.


You just did that.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Here you can see I had soldered on an extra molex connector to the board (just to the bottom of the STX). My old case didn't have room to connect a power cable to the real connector, so this helped me give the gpus enough power.


Not bad


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Not bad


Well now I have room and cause it looks pretty ugly (with the white connector even if I sleeve the wires, so I'll have to remove it haha.

BTW any recommendations for a cheap SAS card that supports 3tb and win 7? I tried the supermicro SASLP card, but it crashes win 7 shortly after boot when the drive is connected. Technically it doesn't support either 3tb or win 7. However the BIOS seems to recognize the drive and the card was fine until I plugged the drive in. Sadly I have no other sas drives to check.


----------



## stren

Alright time to swap those cpus - out with the 920:










And in with the 990x:










Close it up:










Mount the CPU block and add the g3/8 adapters - luckily the 5Noz has a very wide port spacing:










Which means you can mount the high flow VL4N quick disconnects - unfortunately they are g 3/8 and don't come with right angle options, so I have to have adapters both ends and then a g1/4 female to female before I can add in the 90 degree rotary fitting:










Here we are with the old GPUs mounted too:










And here's how it will look as this will be the reverse ATX side:










Now it's time to repurpose that clown board:










And done til the case comes:


----------



## stren

Second update of the day - sleeving came in:










Always interesting to see stamps from a foreign land







And of course the obligatory nils drawing










The results from the last survery were clear:










So now I made them with real sleeve (24 pin left and 8 + 6 pin right) (only one row of course) (photographed outside under cloud, the background is the pedestal back plate which is powdercoated the same color as all internal parts):


















































































I'm leaning towards D or F. However there's one last complication there is red or the "x" color that is basically a deep red-brown kind of color. As far as I can tell, the x looks better when next to white, the red otherwise:










Let me know what you think!


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

to. many. choices.


----------



## csm725

That's my favorite.


----------



## juano

Whether you realize it or not you took my suggestion for option F.









Seeing the exact colors and in sleeving I think I like H or C the most now though.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> to. many. choices.


Lol well if in doubt choose between D & F









I have every color except white, so I'll have to place a third order if I go with the white
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> That's my favorite.


Yeah the x color really works well with the white
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Whether you realize it or not you took my suggestion for option F.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing the exact colors and in sleeving I think I like H or C the most now though.


Lol - what can I say - I listen to feedback


----------



## zosothepage

Stren i Agree D and F both look the best But i say option F with color X


----------



## TwentyCent

Ha I much prefer A and I to the others


----------



## TheNr24

B or D with normal red for sure!


----------



## juano

So far I think no option has more than one vote! We're looking good!


----------



## superericla

I vote for option c.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> So far I think no option has more than one vote! We're looking good!


Damn it you're supposed to be helping


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Damn it you're supposed to be helping


Yea but "stick to what you know" and I know pointing out others misfortune.


----------



## zosothepage

honestly Stren they all look good Dude what ever one you like imo is the best since your the owner


----------



## itskerby

I vote option D. Red or Color x, either would be stellar.


----------



## zosothepage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itskerby*
> 
> I vote option D. Red or Color x, either would be stellar.


i 2nd this


----------



## Jeppzer

Stren, I can't choose, your new avatar steals all the attention.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zosothepage*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *itskerby*
> 
> I vote option D. Red or Color x, either would be stellar.
> 
> 
> 
> i 2nd this
Click to expand...

3rd


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zosothepage*
> 
> Stren i Agree D and F both look the best But i say option F with color X


This.


----------



## Rbby258

C


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Stren, I can't choose, your new avatar steals all the attention.


Lol

So it looks like D is in the lead - keep those votes coming


----------



## csm725

You're that pathetic, stren








But I love you.


----------



## Jeppzer

I want to see choices with pure grey and one red. And pure red with one grey. DO IT!!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> I want to see choices with pure grey and one red. And pure red with one grey. DO IT!!


Lol I only make changes for Juano







Plus I already bought the 100m of black sleeve lol. BTW do most people replace any 16AWG with 18AWG throughout? I heard the 16 was difficult to sleeve and I'm realizing the AX1200 changes it up within the same harness.


----------



## itskerby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Lol I only make changes for Juano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus I already bought the 100m of black sleeve lol. BTW do most people replace any 16AWG with 18AWG throughout? I heard the 16 was difficult to sleeve and I'm realizing the AX1200 changes it up within the same harness.


I don't know about sleeving 16AWG, but I know it's hard to get a good crimp on it. I'm not sure what my Seasonic came with, but all of the cables I reran were 18.


----------



## Jeppzer

Now I feel left out.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Now I feel left out.


It's ok, Swede, I'll always be there for you.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Now I feel left out.


Ok now you made me feel bad - I don't want all red with one grey strand though so I only did this one:


----------



## itskerby

Option Jeppzer does look pretty clean...


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itskerby*
> 
> Option Jeppzer does look pretty clean...


Yeah the color x works well with it too, lighting conditions were slightly different though so bear that in mind, sunny, but I'm hiding in the shade.


----------



## Jeppzer

Oh god, I love you both.


----------



## derickwm

Another vote for option Jeppz


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Another vote for option Jeppz


We may have to have a walk off at this rate between D and Jeppz


----------



## nvidiaftw12

I kinda like option Jep as well.


----------



## derickwm

I like option Jeppz so much I may do the same for my rig, when I get around to sleeving it in the next year or so









Cept orange instead of nasty red


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I like option Jeppz so much I may do the same for my rig, when I get around to sleeving it in the next year or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cept orange instead of nasty red


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Unless you tell us what you're really doing in europe









I hate to say it but grey with a single strand of red was what I originally wanted to do, before I got distracted with all the options. Particularly as MDPC has all these different colors (different reds and greys







). So who knows I'm so confused now


----------



## juano

I'm going to paint my house in line with option jepp.


----------



## Jeppzer

It will look sooo good with the case colour!


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I like option Jeppz so much I may do the same for my rig, when I get around to sleeving it in the next year or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cept orange instead of nasty red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> Unless you tell us what you're really doing in europe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to say it but grey with a single strand of red was what I originally wanted to do, before I got distracted with all the options. Particularly as MDPC has all these different colors (different reds and greys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). So who knows I'm so confused now
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I got a new, much better paying job, I'll be working there for ~6 months; then I'm coming back to school and studying abroad somewhere in Northern-ish Europe.


Studying of course


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Studying of course


I meant for work


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Studying of course


...to be a assassin...

Try it with a short fade from red if there is such a thing, or try it two or three thick.


----------



## stren

Saw this one too, now I'm wondering if more red is good, I'm normally put off by full red sleeve, so I'd been reluctant to consider too much red in the sleeve, but this works:


----------



## Jeppzer

Jepp 2 comes to mind.


----------



## stren

Yeah I think that works because the board and case is so black though, mine is very different:



















but maybe it needs more red? So tired of thinking about sleeving lol.

Maybe I should take photos with the motherboard tray


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

I love it, here are all the geeks trying to match sleeving to parts. We need a OCN matching comity comprised of our wives and gfs.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah I think that works because the board and case is so black though, mine is very different:
> 
> but maybe it needs more red? So tired of thinking about sleeving lol.
> 
> Maybe I should take photos with the motherboard tray


With all red one grey it would match the hoses. How you route the cables would also matter, if you go with Jepp 2, you need to get the cables behind the tray as quickly as possible, so it doesn't show all that much, since they really will pop alot.

With Jepp 1 the routing doesn't have to be hidden as quickly, only thing I'd be carefull of then is making sure long routes are straight.

(Also, can't believe I am talking about cable managment, I'm just happy if I can close the door on my cases.







)


----------



## itskerby

Anyone know an interior designer who can come in and settle this?


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I love it, here are all the geeks trying to match sleeving to parts. We need a OCN matching comity comprised of our wives and gfs.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itskerby*
> 
> Anyone know an interior designer who can come in and settle this?


My gf is








She ain't done with her studies yet though, so does she count? Starts her last year after the summer break.
_e: Jeppz's option did look nice btw, pics next to the mobo tray?_


----------



## Chokladkakan

I too would like to make my voice heard in support of Jeppzer's sleeve, the one with one red strand on the outskirts of that gorgeous grey.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chokladkakan*
> 
> I too would like to make my voice heard in support of Jeppzer's sleeve, the one with one red strand on the outskirts of that gorgeous grey.


Yeah I'm going to round up all the votes again and see who the top two are, and take photos alongside Jeppz1 with the motherboard tray lol

edit -> here are the results (56 votes!)


----------



## stren

Thanks to everyone - results are in:










So now we can eliminate the less popular and simulate these with the motherboard tray - yes it's a walk off! Jeppzer's suggestion is now also included:










Option C










Option D










Option G










Option Jeppzer










Let me know what you think - and please keep it to these four only!


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Let me know what you think - and please keep it to these four only!


I say option D.

Also, you have four hands! No wonder you can handle a case that big!


----------



## Jeppzer

Wait, what? I can't make more suggestion?


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

I'm scared to offer any input because I can barely dress myself as it is, let alone match a computer...









That's why I went with black and white... lol


----------



## zosothepage

D no questions


----------



## TheNr24

Option D loks great IMO but I think it's more important what you think about it, which one do you like best?


----------



## derickwm

How can you not choose the swede









Also I give Option G a negative vote.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

C by far.


----------



## PepeLapiu

C .......darker always looks better.


----------



## stren

So no votes for jeppzer? BTW I got a rosewill mechanical keyboard with red switches, and now the wife says its too loud


----------



## Jeppzer

I count at least two since the re-vote went up.









Option D: 3 votes
Option Jepp: 2 votes
Option C: 2 votes

(Option G: -1 Votes.)

On the topic of keyboards


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Boo that keyboard.


----------



## ArkAngel666

I think I personally would go with C... I say this because the outside is where the most of the grey is, inside is where all the darker colours seem to originate and then you have red for accents like the fans.

Then again, looking back through the pictures... D seems to do the same but actually follows the overall look. I.e grey outside, darker inside with the red accents.

'Eh... I dunno, up to you ultimately.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> I count at least two since the re-vote went up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Option D: 3 votes
> Option Jepp: 2 votes
> Option C: 2 votes
> (Option G: -1 Votes.)
> On the topic of keyboards


No one said specifically option Jeppzer - not even you lol, derick hinted at it, which I guess should count for one. Plus TPU have voted C like six times in a row after the revote. So if OCN wants Jeppz, it best start voting









I like the look of that keyboard, but those switches look like small travel ones like a laptop. I like decent travel. But the noise of these reds is going to get me kicked out of the house. Are any mechanical switches quieter?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> No one said specifically option Jeppzer - not even you lol, derick hinted at it, which I guess should count for one. Plus TPU have voted C like six times in a row after the revote. So if OCN wants Jeppz, it best start voting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the look of that keyboard, but those switches look like small travel ones like a laptop. I like decent travel. But the noise of these reds is going to get me kicked out of the house. Are any mechanical switches quieter?


Probably C.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> I count at least two since the re-vote went up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Option D: 3 votes
> Option Jepp: 2 votes
> Option C: 2 votes
> (Option G: -1 Votes.)
> On the topic of keyboards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one said specifically option Jeppzer - not even you lol, derick hinted at it, which I guess should count for one. Plus TPU have voted C like six times in a row after the revote. So if OCN wants Jeppz, it best start voting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the look of that keyboard, but those switches look like small travel ones like a laptop. I like decent travel. But the noise of these reds is going to get me kicked out of the house. Are any mechanical switches quieter?
Click to expand...

Do you bottom out? O rings might help. Also solar keyboard..









Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeppzer

The solar keyboard is AWESOME. and 1/3 inch thick, it's the bestest thing ever!








Never change batteries, keep it on your livingroom table forever. It will look stylish precisely anywhere you leave it.

Also, okay then. I VOTE JEPP. And I will get this thread out there to get option Jepp up there!

Silent mechs, no idea.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> The solar keyboard is AWESOME. and 1/3 inch thick, it's the bestest thing ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never change batteries, keep it on your livingroom table forever. It will look stylish precisely anywhere you leave it.
> Also, okay then. I VOTE JEPP. And I will get this thread out there to get option Jepp up there!
> Silent mechs, no idea.


Doesn't have to be silent, just quieter, more like the noise of a membrane keyboard

I use one of these for the living room, it's only about 5 inches wide:










Rechargeable so no need to change batteries either. I hate wireless keyboard/mice though in general for anything I use regularly.


----------



## 5prout

Option Jeppzer. Cause it's different







(in all seriousness, I say go with option c)


----------



## PepeLapiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> My gf is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She ain't done with her studies yet though, so does she count?


Only if you PM her phone# and a picture to me.


----------



## derickwm

Jeppz Jeppz Jeppz Jeppz


----------



## itskerby

Blacks and Browns are the quietest. Avoid blue at all costs if the wife doesn't like red









I bought a set of these and put them on my filco (brown), and it snuffed the bottom out noise. Though I think most of the noise on reds is the switches.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Thanks to everyone - results are in: -snip-
> Let me know what you think - and please keep it to these four only!


I like option d, but I would try to tie some red both on the outside and the inside of the 24pin. The reasoning to this is that if the red is your accent color you will want to have it form along with the rest of your cables and tie them together. Being that there is only trace amounts of red so far (from what I saw) makes the red an important accent color, I would try to get it both on the outside and inside so that when you focus on the 24pin it ties the whole thing in, and then use it as a single accent or double on the rest of the pins. However this is just IMO. A 4 color cable layout is a bit difficult to decide upon - However a 3 color would be easier.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itskerby*
> 
> Blacks and Browns are the quietest. Avoid blue at all costs if the wife doesn't like red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a set of these and put them on my filco (brown), and it snuffed the bottom out noise. Though I think most of the noise on reds is the switches.


+ rep - ordered a set -we'll see how they do - the sound feels like bottom out noise, I don't hear any noise as the keys go down when you press them slowly?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> I like option d, but I would try to tie some red both on the outside and the inside of the 24pin. The reasoning to this is that if the red is your accent color you will want to have it form along with the rest of your cables and tie them together. Being that there is only trace amounts of red so far (from what I saw) makes the red an important accent color, I would try to get it both on the outside and inside so that when you focus on the 24pin it ties the whole thing in, and then use it as a single accent or double on the rest of the pins. However this is just IMO. A 4 color cable layout is a bit difficult to decide upon - However a 3 color would be easier.


Thanks for the advice lutro0 - so you think red in the middle and red at the outside?

Bear in mind there will be red tube a plenty, and three sets of GPU sleeve (42 wires) too.


----------



## derickwm

I don't remember, was this the build that was supposed to have dual 18 bay waterfalls? If so, when are those coming in?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I don't remember, was this the build that was supposed to have dual 18 bay waterfalls? If so, when are those coming in?


Yeah well FTW jacked the prices on me, so I'll be making them myself. The plan for now is get the build done in the case, then make the reservoirs after. Because of this they'll be self contained display pieces with pumps built in.


----------



## derickwm

Why am I not surprised to hear that about ftw









Anyway, glad to hear you're still going through with them







any eta?


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> + rep - ordered a set -we'll see how they do - the sound feels like bottom out noise, I don't hear any noise as the keys go down when you press them slowly?
> Thanks for the advice lutro0 - so you think red in the middle and red at the outside?
> Bear in mind there will be red tube a plenty, and three sets of GPU sleeve (42 wires) too.


Yea I would, however to give a full recommendation I would need to know the full vision and color plans. Feel free to shoot me a PM or shoot me a call on skype.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*
> 
> Only if you PM her phone# and a picture to me.


What's the phone# for, you need an interior decorator? The pics are all mine, soz mate









On the topic, I vote for options D and/or Jeppz. However, since lutro0 is (the one I consider to be) the headmaster of all things sleeving, I'd say that my opinion is no good.


----------



## Chokladkakan

As the voting was recommenced, I once again raise my voice for Jeppzer.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> What's the phone# for, you need an interior decorator? The pics are all mine, soz mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the topic, I vote for options D and/or Jeppz. However, since lutro0 is (the one I consider to be) the headmaster of all things sleeving, I'd say that my opinion is no good.


Psh, no way. Color scheming is more of a personal choice then anything. There is a few conventional rules to follow but they are loose rules and it all comes down to personal taste, its kinda hard to make it really ugly lol


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> Psh, no way. Color scheming is more of a personal choice then anything. There is a few conventional rules to follow but they are loose rules and it all comes down to personal taste, its kinda hard to make it really ugly lol


Am I breaking any rules yet? Pretty much the color theme is metallic grey with a pop of red (from the board parts, fan blades, tube and part of the sleeve). Black pretty much only comes in through hardware that I can't/won't paint. I'll be able to take some better photos this week showing each side with more stuff hooked up even if things aren't finalized. So maybe wait for that and PM you then


----------



## sn0w

I prefer option Lutro0 or D


----------



## morencyam

I really like Option C


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sn0w*
> 
> I prefer option Lutro0 or D


Wait, I have an option lol


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> Wait, I have an option lol


The godfather of sleeve always gets an option









On a side note - I'm excited to be sponsored by Monsoon Free because they just released their sexy new rotaries:










Can't wait to use them!


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> The godfather of sleeve always gets an option
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note - I'm excited to be sponsored by Monsoon Free because they just released their sexy new rotaries:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to use them!











They're a lot better than the BP ones, so getting them!


----------



## Cole S

Damn those look nice.... Super jealous of your build man. Can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## Blizlake

Whoa, those rotaries!








But why do those remind me of enzotech


----------



## 3930K

Just a question:

Whet kind of fittings do you need to do:
3930K > VRMs
and
RAM 1 > RAM 2 > X79 Chipset
?


----------



## stren

Didn't connect from the 3930K to the vrm, it's on it's own loop.

To connect ram to the vrm block I used two bitspower 5 segment snakes + bitspower crystal links with 2 slot sli fittings plus male to male g1/4 adapaters

To connect south bridge to the ram I used a 90 2 segment rotary and a 45 rotary adapter. Same for ram to pump:


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Didn't connect from the 3930K to the vrm, it's on it's own loop.
> To connect ram to the vrm block I used two bitspower 5 segment snakes + bitspower crystal links with 2 slot sli fittings plus male to male g1/4 adapaters


Oh, I see. Must've missed that









Thanks for the other info though


----------



## Chokladkakan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> On a side note - I'm excited to be sponsored by Monsoon Free because they just released their sexy new rotaries:
> http://geno.boxgods.com/this_is_my_boomstick.jpg
> Can't wait to use them!


Those are absolutely magnificent. I only wish the rest of the world lived up to them!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Dem rotaries. :bigeyedsm


----------



## itskerby

A challenger appears...Can't wait to see those rotaries in action


----------



## stren

580's arrived


----------



## derickwm

Weak.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Weak.


^^^


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Weak.


Lol says he who's selling everything because he's moving to europe







You know they have computers there right?


----------



## derickwm

Lol yeah I've already reconsidered. If my stuff doesn't sell in the next 24 hours I'm just taking it with me


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Lol yeah I've already reconsidered. If my stuff doesn't sell in the next 24 hours I'm just taking it with me


There was a while when I did a year abroad and didn't have or want a laptop. I would take everything apart and pack the motherboard/gpu/HD in my case and I had a case/psu at school and another at home to move them into. Anyway, if decide again to sell, you'd be better doing it once you get to europe, prices are way higher there.


----------



## stren

Alright - another diversion to clean up the odds and ends - well I got some packages to help with that:










Inside a box..... is another box:










And inside - the opposite of a CaseLabs case - cheap design, cheap steel, cheap manufacturing:










Despite knowing how badly the edges were finished I still managed to cut myself!










Mounting the old workstation board:










Now let's see what's come in from the egg:










The PSU for that mATX build I did (those photos were slightly out of order), another ssd (because 7 isn't enough) and a cheapo gpu for the 4u case:










Passive GPU is passive, crappy sas card is crappy:










Got those straight to straight sata cables too:


----------



## Jeppzer

Hey, it's not a build if you don't cut yourself. All rigs must be baptized in blood before they are finished.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Hey, it's not a build if you don't cut yourself. All rigs must be baptized in blood before they are finished.


I don't think I've ever cut myself on a computer case and I've worked on a few.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

I got some cuts from heatsinks and amd backplates.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I got some cuts from heatsinks and amd backplates.


I read this as heatshrink and wondered how lol.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Heatshrink. It's so sharp!


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I read this as heatshrink and wondered how lol.


Same!


----------



## csm725

I spy with my little eye a Target bag...


----------



## nvidiaftw12

:hmmsmiley



ಠ_ಠ


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ಠ_ಠ


What can I say - I'm everywhere


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ಠ_ಠ


Where is that?


----------



## stren

overclockers.com, I'm posting to 9 different tech forums


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> overclockers.com, I'm posting to 9 different tech forums


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

dang, that seems a bit liek a full time job haha, props to you for keeping up with all of them if that's the case.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> overclockers.com, I'm posting to 9 different tech forums


Sure. you suddenly make a new account there right as they take over in the chimp challenge.

:hmmsmiley


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Sure. you suddenly make a new account there right as they take over in the chimp challenge.


Hahah it's actually not a coincidence. I post to some forums (cough, rog, cough) that are less than active. I have charts of my build views plotted vs forums and it's very interesting to see where your time gets rewarded and where it doesn't. Seeing how active they've been about the CC tells me that they're a forum that maybe I should be posting on







Obviously I'm not going to stop updating threads on slow forums, but I may not post builds there in future. Right now two forums out of ten (ocn and bit-tech) make up half of my total views.

Anyway I should really get up to date with these photos lol. Still way behind, but that's ok, because I won't have much time to work on the case in the next 3 weeks because of work deadlines.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Hahah it's actually not a coincidence.


All I read. Jk, kinda have ot agree with you. ~half the memebers and winning the CC is pretty damned good. But, they still have no zodac so....


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> All I read. Jk, kinda have ot agree with you. ~half the memebers and winning the CC is pretty damned good. *But, they still have no zodac so....*


Even better?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Zodac can be helpful. But most of the time just a trolling....


----------



## stren

So Primochill came through on delivering me the replacement tube. They also sent some extras in order to sponsor the build and I guess future builds because there are multiple colors:










two dual gigabit cards came in for the network upgrades:










Fitted one to this box:










Then mounted that box in our rack in the office:










Thought you might like to see our main server - it's a supermicro barebones 4u box that's capable of fitting two gulftown xeons, however we only have one hex cpu fitted right now:










You can see they built a plastic shroud around the ram and cpu to force the air through the heatsinks. Anyway back to the real project. Sanded down another radiator:










Masked it up:










Ready to go:










Primed:


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> *snip*
> Primed:


What colour is it going to be?


----------



## Blizlake

Likely either red or grey








lol I had actually no idea that they do green tubing too, I've never seen it used. A green watercooled build would be so cool... (not as cool as orange though.)


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Likely either red or grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol I had actually no idea that they do green tubing too, I've never seen it used. A green watercooled build would be so cool... (not as cool as orange though.)


Green and orange were the two colors I was torn between when I was planning my build. I went with orange and have no regrets.

Stren, is that server rack in your house? And what did you use to sand down the radiator? Sandpaper by hand?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> What colour is it going to be?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Likely either red or grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol I had actually no idea that they do green tubing too, I've never seen it used. A green watercooled build would be so cool... (not as cool as orange though.)


Bliz is right, silver for the rad and fan housing, red for the fan blades
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Green and orange were the two colors I was torn between when I was planning my build. I went with orange and have no regrets.
> Stren, is that server rack in your house? And what did you use to sand down the radiator? Sandpaper by hand?


Yeah I just sanded by hand. The server rack is in the office at work. We're a pretty small company so that's all the network gear we need.


----------



## Freakn

Just want to pop in and say what great job your doing









Watched the whole thing from the easly stages and will continue till the end


----------



## derickwm

This thread needs more spam... like mine.

Jk, but really though, I'd like to see some updates


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> This thread needs more spam... like mine.
> Jk, but really though, I'd like to see some updates


Lol I was browsing your thread because I'm too busy to work on mine









Work is crazy busy right now so I can't do much for the next two weeks. I have a few more photos to edit and post before then. I also need to order some more stuff so that I'm really ready to go when work calms down!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freakn*
> 
> Just want to pop in and say what great job your doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watched the whole thing from the easly stages and will continue till the end


Thanks - I appreciate it


----------



## derickwm

Lol I have nothing to update in my thread so I be trollin here now







I need my case... and to start sleeving.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Lol I have nothing to update in my thread so I be trollin here now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need my case... and to start sleeving.


So far I've sleeved 1/5 radiators' worth of fans and 0 psus lol.

On a completely different topic I was intrigued to see DT have released a new block already called the sniper - slightly more restrictive (3 nozzles vs 5 of the the 5Noz) but with better temps. Anyone want to trade me an EK cpu block with jet plate 6 for a raystorm so I can do a comparison of rasa/raystorm/5 Noz/Sniper/HF Supreme?


----------



## derickwm

Would I be shunned if I hid away all the PSU cables and only sleeved extensions?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Would I be shunned if I hid away all the PSU cables and only sleeved extensions?


I would personally deliver your STH10 to you and "shun" you with the motherboard tray until you promised to do it right


----------



## derickwm

I'll just keep quiet from now on and hope you forget we had this conversation


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'll just keep quiet from now on and hope you forget we had this conversation


It's not like you won't be close to Nils anyway, maybe you can pick up in person and save on shipping


----------



## derickwm

I'm not going to Europe till January








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Navy... lul.
> 
> I got a new, much better paying job, I'll be working there for ~6 months; *then* I'm coming back to school and studying abroad somewhere in Northern-ish Europe.


Although I pretty much have no choice but to wait until I get there to order as I'm never up early enough to actually be able to place an order with Nils


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Navy... lul.
> 
> I got a new, much better paying job, I'll be working there for ~6 months; then I'm coming back to school and studying abroad somewhere in *Northern-ish Europe*.


lol welcome to Finland


----------



## stren

OMG I had been slacking and not checking the monsoon free thread. Gene released pics of the rotaries with "extra' features:
Quote:


> Yes the other version has Light Ports that let you install several different types of plugs. An LED plug that has super bright 15 degree LED's that make your tube glow sort of like a fiber optic cable or neon tube. A temp probe plug. A shorty version of the silver bullets, and of course our standard Monsoon plug. The plugs are available in all 10 Monsoon colors. The Light Port Rotaries will sell for a buck or two more depending on where resellers price them.
> 
> Actually the LED plugs don't come in the two color form shown below, but you get the idea.












Hubba Hubba!


----------



## Blizlake

Mind sharing the thread with rest of the class?







I couldn't find it anywhere.








Those fittings do look amazing though, and the plug idea sounds awesome.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Mind sharing the thread with rest of the class?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't find it anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those fittings do look amazing though, and the plug idea sounds awesome.


Thread here


----------



## stren

Quick update:

While I was procrastinating sleeving/custom wire harnesses for the power supply I figured I'd work on getting the radiators up and running for the gaming rig - I mounted the AP16s to the 140mm adapters:










Then got ready to resolder and sleve:










First time sleeving so did a pretty uneven job:










Decided to move that to the back side of the radiator and now that I had my system down, did a much better job on the front side:










Both sides done, but still awaitng fan headers:










Mounted back in the case:


----------



## TheBadBull

OOhhh... Thanks for satisfying my hunger for awesome for today.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Anyone want to trade me an EK cpu block with jet plate 6 for a raystorm so I can do a comparison of rasa/raystorm/5 Noz/Sniper/HF Supreme?


I have an EK Supreme HF with all the jet plates still if you're interested. It's currently being used and is my only block so I'd have to wait to ship it until the Raystorm arrives, but I'd be willing to do a little tradeski

Edit: it's copper and black acetal, btw


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> I have an EK Supreme HF with all the jet plates still if you're interested. It's currently being used and is my only block so I'd have to wait to ship it until the Raystorm arrives, but I'd be willing to do a little tradeski
> Edit: it's copper and black acetal, btw


Nice - is it the rev 3 version, does it come with the 2011 mount?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> OOhhh... Thanks for satisfying my hunger for awesome for today.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> OOhhh... Thanks for satisfying my hunger for awesome for today.


----------



## morencyam

I'll have check on the rev, but I only have the 1366 mount. Is there an easy way to check which rev it is?


----------



## stren

From skinnee:
Quote:


> Revision 1.0 of the EK Supreme HF is what we originally tested-it looked and felt a lot like an original Supreme but performed incredibly well. From there, EK gets a little sloppy with the revision numbers as there was a second, unnamed revision that was an all-metal (copper or nickel-plated copper) design with a square top; we'll call that revision 1.9. Unfortunately, revision 1.9 had a minor design flaw: its barb spacing was too close together for the largest compression fittings to fit. EK rolled out a revision 2 to fix that oversight. Around the same time, the square top design was adapted to the acetal and acrylic varieties (the plastic versions of the square Supreme HF never had the barb spacing problem); at that time we finally had a full line-up with a consistent style. Revision 2 lasted until just about a month ago, supplanted by revision 3 (although EK is calling it "Easy Mount"). Revision 3 updates the mounting to the "Easy Mount" system, swaps in MX-4 for MX-2 as the stock thermal paste, and no longer includes injections plates #2, #3, #4, or the blank.


So I guess it's just the easy mount, plate #6 is recent though, only a few months old.


----------



## morencyam

Well, I'll check to see what I all have when I get home from work, but it sounds like I have rev. 2


----------



## morencyam

Ok, so it looks like I don't have jetplate #6, but I found a picture of one and if I can get the measurements of the cutout I could easily mill it at work out of the blank plate


----------



## derickwm

How much total rad space will you have at the end Stren?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Ok, so it looks like I don't have jetplate #6, but I found a picture of one and if I can get the measurements of the cutout I could easily mill it at work out of the blank plate


Ah no worries then - I want to do an apples to apples comparison of the all the blocks, and if it's not the latest version with the jet plate made by EK then it's not fair on them









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> How much total rad space will you have at the end Stren?


140.9 - worksation cpu
120.3 - workstation mobo/gpu/ram
120.1 - gaming motherboard
120.3 + 140.4 + 140.4 - gaming cpu/3xgpu








Given that I have the pedestal - I don't actually use all of the cooling space because I use one half pedestal to mount the drives. This leaves the front bays open for the waterfalls. Likewise I run a 360 to leave space for the waterfall and PSU. I think it should be plenty though


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> How much total rad space will you have at the end Stren?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stren*
> 140.9 - worksation cpu
> 120.3 - workstation mobo/gpu/ram
> 120.1 - gaming motherboard
> 120.3 + 140.4 + 140.4 - gaming cpu/3xgpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given that I have the pedestal - I don't actually use all of the cooling space because I use one half pedestal to mount the drives. This leaves the front bays open for the waterfalls. Likewise I run a 360 to leave space for the waterfall and PSU. I think it should be plenty though


----------



## TheNr24

So that's 434 000 mm² (4.672 ft²) if I'm correct, or almost half a square meter..









(http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=%28140*140*17%29%2B%28120*120*7%29mm%C2%B2)


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNr24*
> 
> So that's 434 000 mm² (4.672 ft²) if I'm correct, or almost half a square meter..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=%28140*140*17%29%2B%28120*120*7%29mm%C2%B2)


Doesn't sound that much when you say half a square meter - must go buy more rads


----------



## stren

Been slow on the updates because work has been kicking my behind. Anyway the 580 3gb cards came in. I know some of you may say why not get 680's (or even 670's), well these were a lot cheaper (awesome 2nd hand deal) and will perform plenty well enough to max out 2560x1600 @ 60Hz. With my 480's I never had a problem running out of processing power, but I did run out of vram, so I think these will be plenty until I upgrade the monitors







Once I upgrade then I'm sure I can justify a few GK110s


















As you can see two of the backplates are 480 ones:










So I had to switch the cards around so that the 580 one was at the bottom of the stack. I had to take them apart anyway to check for nickel problems and gunk. I'd be more concerned if I wasn't suspecting that I'll change GPUs again before the build is finished. Here they are rearranged and plugged in:










The 120 radiator is for the motherboard only loop:










I'm still working out how to route the tubing for optimal performance without making it look like a mess - should I come out the side or go out the top?



















Although the board has two loops on it, it will really look like it has three as there will be a 560 rad in between the cpu and gpu:










Motherboard loop routed with temporary fittings - I thought this would look better. I don't really like the way it looks - too busy and crowded, I need to work out a way to keep the tube out the way more. Maybe a memory block would help:


----------



## PepeLapiu

On the other hand, it's also 434,043 square millimeter.
Almost half a million square millimeter .

A bit overkill maybe, hey?


----------



## derickwm

*Raises hand in vote of memory block*

That EK bridge is hot though. I like.


----------



## ArkAngel666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> *Raises hand in vote of *memory block**
> That EK bridge is hot though. I like.


The only ram blocks in existence are for dominators and koolance's blocks aren't they?

So stren'd have to change ram or go with koolance's extremely flow restrictive blocks...

Lookin' good stren!


----------



## derickwm

Nah there's lots more. XSPC has some, MIPS has some, bitspower, phobya, and aqua tuning even









Most of those are dominator friendly but MIPS aqua tuning and bitspower has some universals. I wouldn't be too concerned about restrictiveness considering he has a pump dedicated to the chipset and potentially ram.


----------



## ArkAngel666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Nah there's lots more. XSPC has some, MIPS has some, bitspower, phobya, and aqua tuning even
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of those are dominator friendly but MIPS aqua tuning and bitspower has some universals. I wouldn't be too concerned about restrictiveness considering he has a pump dedicated to the chipset and potentially ram.


Ahh I suppose...

Yea, well I don't really watercool ram that often... so wouldn't know how many there are. Lol.


----------



## Blizlake

It does look a bit crowded, so ram blocks might actually help... Or maybe makes it look even more crowded?








I find the neverending towers extending from CPU block amusing


----------



## 3930K

Youcan afford a D5 if you need more powah, right?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Nah there's lots more. XSPC has some, MIPS has some, bitspower, phobya, and aqua tuning even
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of those are dominator friendly but MIPS aqua tuning and bitspower has some universals. I wouldn't be too concerned about restrictiveness considering he has a pump dedicated to the chipset and potentially ram.


Yeah derick's right, not all are dominator style, however to match the workstation side I should get an EK block which would mean doms. (In fact I've been following the FS/FT to see if I could get some triple channel sets of GTs for cheap). Sadly most dominator triple sets are 6gb total, while I want 12gb total which would mean buying two sets. Seems silly to invest that much in X56 when we all know this should move to X79 at some point. So I could go with the bitspower set would allow me to keep my current ram, but requires removing heat spreaders, or I could pick up a 4x4gb of GTs and see if I can fit a 4 stick EK block on them (which would could then make the move to X79 later). The EK block would match the workstation side which would be nicer overall.

This would be the universal style bitspower waterblock for $130:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> It does look a bit crowded, so ram blocks might actually help... Or maybe makes it look even more crowded?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find the neverending towers extending from CPU block amusing


Yeah I'm hoping Monsoon will come out with some shorter QDC's. I could use the smaller VL3N series, but these are half the restriction and as I have 5 pairs on that loop it made sense to go low restriction. I think the ram block will help because it at least breaks up the ugly tube that goes across the ram. Then there is just the tube at the bottom. I think if I can get it to run close along the bottom of the board it will look a lot better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Youcan afford a D5 if you need more powah, right?


That pump and res are purely for the motherboard block right now, adding a ram block isn't going to hurt the performance much at all and if it does, I don't care too much


----------



## stren

Looks like corsair might be sending me some memory


----------



## TheBadBull

You damn you lucky you.


----------



## driftingforlife

More GT or the new 3GHZ ram? Wish I was this friendly with corsair.


----------



## GingerJohn

Looking awesome Stren. I have been lurking since my first post in here, I have to be careful to put a towel over my keyboard before I open this thread.

Any update on the waterfall reservoirs? You said you were planning on building them yourself at the local tool shop, I was wondering if that was still the plan.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Youcan afford a D5 if you need more powah, right?


In terms of head pressure DDC 3.2 > D5, so he would be better off with the current pump for a restrictive loop.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> More GT or the new 3GHZ ram? Wish I was this friendly with corsair.


Hadn't seen anything on 3000 kits lol - that's awesome though. Not sure yet, I doubt it's any of the GTX modules though, probably standard GTs so somewhere from 1866 to 2133 if I had to guess. We'll see what happens, I try not to get too excited until things appear








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Looking awesome Stren. I have been lurking since my first post in here, I have to be careful to put a towel over my keyboard before I open this thread.
> Any update on the waterfall reservoirs? You said you were planning on building them yourself at the local tool shop, I was wondering if that was still the plan.
> In terms of head pressure DDC 3.2 > D5, so he would be better off with the current pump for a restrictive loop.


No update on the waterfalls yet. Once work calms down next week I'm going to call up the workshop and see when I can get trained on the laser cutter. I need to get my gaming rig up though so I can get used to sketch-up. I tried it on my linux box under a VM and it's way laggy.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Looks like corsair might be sending me some memory


Very cool dude, another point to Corsair it seems








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> More GT or the new 3GHZ ram? Wish I was this friendly with corsair.


How cool that'd be


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> How cool that'd be


Quite hot actually.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Quite hot actually.


NEED. A. WATERBLOCK.


----------



## stren

I want....

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1697289

I wonder how much I can sell my 990x/R3E combo to fund that....

It would mean my gaming machine might become cpu limited though, max clocks on those chips will be 3.6GHz (24 threads) vs the 4.6GHz of the 990x...


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I want....
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1697289
> I wonder how much I can sell my 990x/R3E combo to fund that....
> It would mean my gaming machine might become cpu limited though, max clocks on those chips will be 3.6GHz (24 threads) vs the 4.6GHz of the 990x...


Who knows?Buy 'em and OC em to hell.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Who knows?Buy 'em and OC em to hell.


The chips are multiplier locked and the bclk on an SR2 maxes around 200 normally, maybe 4.0 max I guess which shouldn't be bad....

SR2's are cool

I wish my workstation tools scaled above 6 threads, then I could justify it as the workstation, move the 3930K to the gaming side lol


----------



## Blizlake

You still haven't bought them? Go for 'em


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> You still haven't bought them? Go for 'em


They may not sell them to non h folders anyway

This reminds me it's time to pay my bills this month /sigh


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> They may not sell them to non h folders anyway
> This reminds me it's time to pay my bills this month /sigh


Maybe I move the 990x to my wife's computer and give her dad the e8500

I could build the SR2 as hers, but I'd need a case lol


----------



## Jeppzer

Don't you have space in your caselab monster?







Also, $800 is a really good price. I'd be all over it if I didn't have to save money right now.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Don't you have space in your caselab monster?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, $800 is a really good price. I'd be all over it if I didn't have to save money right now.


Yeah I can fit it in, but performance wise it'd be better to replace the 990x with a 3930K, not an SR2 with slower hexes. However it wouldn't be as cool!


----------



## Jeppzer

Two CPU's looks way faster though.


----------



## TheBadBull

What about the SR-X?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> What about the SR-X?


Same problem with the SRX though, lack of overclocking means the 3930K would perform faster. Plus the SRX would be 15000 times more than this deal.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> What about the SR-X?


*looks at own sig*
*looks at post*
*looks at own sig*
*looks at post*


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> What about the SR-X?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *looks at own sig*
> *looks at post*
> *looks at own sig*
> *looks at post*
Click to expand...


----------



## stren

lol what to do what to do!

Might need a bigger PSU, SR2 + 3x580's might be too much for an ax1200, with the 990x and 3x480s it was pulling 1200W from the wall.

950 for non horde folders


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

I say get to work on that waterfall res







.

haha







.

What are you currently working on stren? did you ever get that sleeving done? I was on vacation in Tennessee and missed a bit.... my mother (49) broke her back jumping off a 40 ft cliff into water, landed flat on her posterior (which might be considered larger than normal







) and crushed her L1 vertebrae. She has surgery 2 days afterwords and had the two above and two below it fuzed together with hardware. Kind of a freak accident, but what can you do. She's still in recovery in Tennessee with my father while I get the house to myself for a bit and can party it up







.


----------



## Electrocutor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> lol what to do what to do!
> Might need a bigger PSU, SR2 + 3x580's might be too much for an ax1200, with the 990x and 3x480s it was pulling 1200W from the wall.
> 950 for non horde folders


580 tdp is 40 watts lower than 480. *shrug* It'd be close at least.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I say get to work on that waterfall res
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> What are you currently working on stren? did you ever get that sleeving done? I was on vacation in Tennessee and missed a bit.... my mother (49) broke her back jumping off a 40 ft cliff into water, landed flat on her posterior (which might be considered larger than normal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and crushed her L1 vertebrae. She has surgery 2 days afterwords and had the two above and two below it fuzed together with hardware. Kind of a freak accident, but what can you do. She's still in recovery in Tennessee with my father while I get the house to myself for a bit and can party it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That's crazy! So sorry for her, must be in a lot of pain! I haven't been doing much on it the last two weeks, work has been crazy so haven't had time. But my deadline is tomorrow which means I'll need to make a list of final stuff to buy so that I can get it up and running (everything but the waterfalls). Once that's done and happy I can then focus on the waterfalls, get my training to use the laser cutter and start making a prototype


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> That's crazy! So sorry for her, must be in a lot of pain! I haven't been doing much on it the last two weeks, work has been crazy so haven't had time. But my deadline is tomorrow which means I'll need to make a list of final stuff to buy so that I can get it up and running (everything but the waterfalls). Once that's done and happy I can then focus on the waterfalls, get my training to use the laser cutter and start making a prototype


Very cool, this is currently the only build I'm watching ATM so I figured I should crack the whip a little







. But really I just am trying to cut down my OCN time and won't allow myself to even look at other builds as I tend to make more purchases when I browse more haha. I'm curious to see how this all turns out.

She was in a lot of pain at first but is doing just fine otherwise. She can walk and even climb stairs, 100% is expected. The only issue was with the back surgery one of the common complications is your colon and stomach shut down temporarily so she went about 5 days living off of a tube. Her friends gave her crap for it cheating their weightless plan too haha







. So all in all I have learned not to yell YOLO to your niece before jumping off a cliff, it's just not good karma







. I'm also still stoked to get my gainer down this summer, got to live it up while you can right?


----------



## derickwm

When I saw you posting in that thread Stren I figured you'd be making your 3930k your gaming rig and the SR-2 your work side. Wouldn't that make more sense


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> When I saw you posting in that thread Stren I figured you'd be making your 3930k your gaming rig and the SR-2 your work side. Wouldn't that make more sense


His applications he needs at work are not benefited by that many threads/cores, therefore he is wanting to opt for e-peen







.


----------



## derickwm

Work applications not taking advantage of 24 threads? Hmm sounds like you need new applications


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Work applications not taking advantage of 24 threads? Hmm sounds like you need new applications


100% this,.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Work applications not taking advantage of 24 threads? Hmm sounds like you need new applications
> 
> 
> 
> 100% this,.
Click to expand...

Rofl









I wonder if the chips would really do 4ghz with better memory, as he stated in the thread...


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Work applications not taking advantage of 24 threads? Hmm sounds like you need new applications


Yeah I've tried pointing this out to the vendors, but they seem reluctant to make changes and we can't afford better tools, these tools are only 30k a year!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Rofl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if the chips would really do 4ghz with better memory, as he stated in the thread...


I think he means that with the bclk changes that the memory speed is 1600 minimum, maybe he didn't know he could slacken the timings though. It appears he was running in dual channel too.

On a side note- pizza (of sorts):


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Yum... that looks delicious. I love thin crust chicken pizza with hot sauce personally... but that looks vegetarian no? artichoke?


----------



## 3930K

I personally hate tomato in any shape or form, so no pizza for me.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> I personally hate tomato in any shape or form, so no pizza for me.


Chili? BBQ Ribs? Ketchup? Spaghetti bolognese? Lasagna? YOU DONT EAT ANY OF THOSE ?


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> I personally hate tomato in any shape or form, so no pizza for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Chili? BBQ Ribs? Ketchup? Spaghetti bolognese? Lasagna? YOU DONT EAT ANY OF THOSE ?
Click to expand...

I can eat bolognese, but thats about it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, wishing I had gotten a SGS3.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> I can eat bolognese, but thats about it.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, wishing I had gotten a SGS3.


THAT'S TOMATO.

so what is it? the texture? the taste?


----------



## Jeppzer

The lack of cats?


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> I can eat bolognese, but thats about it.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, wishing I had gotten a SGS3.
> 
> 
> 
> THAT'S TOMATO.
> 
> so what is it? the texture? the taste?
Click to expand...

The taste. It doesn't stand out in Bolognese but in everything else I can sense it, and it's REALLY bad.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, wishing I had gotten a SGS3.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Yum... that looks delicious. I love thin crust chicken pizza with hot sauce personally... but that looks vegetarian no? artichoke?


yeah artichoke mushroom basil black olives (the good kind not the canned taste like cardboard kind







)


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> The lack of cats?












You end up buying the sr-2 sir Stren?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You end up buying the sr-2 sir Stren?


Nah the 950 non-horde price was too much for me haha. Unless you think i should go join the horde


----------



## derickwm

Lol I wouldn't be against that considering that's who I fold for


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Lol I wouldn't be against that considering that's who I fold for


You switched after the 4P overclocking help they gave?


----------



## derickwm

I switched during the HP cloud debacle.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I switched during the HP cloud debacle.


On principle of thinking ocn shouldn't be using HPCS to fold?


----------



## derickwm

On the idea that each folder should have had no more than one account. Yes I'm sure some folders on [H] and EVGA did it too, not quite as blatantly though







HPCS wasn't the sole reason, it was just the end.


----------



## Blizlake

What does it matter if they used hpcs? We fold for the cure, not for the points, yes?








Just spent 1k and ordered a new pc...


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> What does it matter if they used hpcs? We fold for the cure, not for the points, yes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just spent 1k and ordered a new pc...


Did you buy that SR2 and are you off to join the horde then?


----------



## Blizlake

Dude, I was TEMPTED to







Nah, it's the "Soon..." On my sig







Like I'd leave ocn


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by 402blownstroker View Post
> With 'better' memory, it should be able to hit 4.0GHz or maybe a little higher. Cooling was not a problem with it.
> 
> 
> 
> PM'd
Click to expand...


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Dude, I was TEMPTED to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, it's the "Soon..." On my sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I'd leave ocn


Oh nice















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by 402blownstroker View Post
> With 'better' memory, it should be able to hit 4.0GHz or maybe a little higher. Cooling was not a problem with it.
> 
> 
> 
> PM'd
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

lol I PM'd to see what the non H price would be, it's still up for sale though cause I didn't bite







Just doesn't make sense for my windows rig, particularly as that doesn't fold normally due to heat/power issues. If it made sense for my workstation it would be a different matter


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Oh nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol I PM'd to see what the non H price would be, it's still up for sale though cause I didn't bite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just doesn't make sense for my windows rig, particularly as that doesn't fold normally due to heat/power issues. If it made sense for my workstation it would be a different matter


Awww...

BTW, how do you quote more than one quote in your post?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Awww...
> BTW, how do you quote more than one quote in your post?


hit the multi button on the posts you want to quote and then hit quote when you're ready


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Dude, I was TEMPTED to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, it's the "Soon..." On my sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I'd leave ocn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh nice
Click to expand...

Says the one with the dual wielding behemoth








Diablo3 turned out pretty expensive for me...

Btw do you sleep at all dude? No matter when I post, you always seem to reply within an hour


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> hit the multi button on the posts you want to quote and then hit quote when you're ready


Thanks, +rep!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Says the one with the dual wielding behemoth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diablo3 turned out pretty expensive for me...
> Btw do you sleep at all dude? No matter when I post, you always seem to reply within an hour


Haha I'm working late - deadline tomorrow, well today I suppose


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Haha I'm working late - deadline tomorrow, well today I suppose












I;m on holiday!


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Haha I'm working late - deadline tomorrow, well today I suppose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I;m on holiday!
Click to expand...

Almost 3 months of summer vacation, 3rd day atm


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Almost 3 months of summer vacation, 3rd day atm


I get 2 months one week of summer holiday a month today


----------



## derickwm

I'm in the middle of finals week









I haven't slept for more than 4 hours at a time in a week. The next 36 hours are going to be the absolute worse.

Then binge drinking for 5 days before I get on a plane and change states...


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'm in the middle of finals week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't slept for more than 4 hours at a time in a week. The next 36 hours are going to be the absolute worse.
> 
> Then binge drinking for 5 days before I get on a plane and change states...


Continents? Soon?


----------



## derickwm

Continents in January







I have to go earn tons of money first.

Here's to working 60+ hours a week for the next 6 months


----------



## Jeppzer

GO derick! GO GO! You're doing great! 60+ a week ain't bad.


----------



## derickwm

goo meeeee

Lol it'll be a nice bump up from my current 20 hours that I've been doing for the past 9 months


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Continents in January
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to go earn tons of money first.
> Here's to working 60+ hours a week for the next 6 months


As long as you're not going to go and work for those lovely people at goldman


----------



## derickwm

First I thought that statement was super random... then I did a Google search and apparently Goldman is quite popular over in Utah.







but no that's not where I'll be working.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> First I thought that statement was super random... then I did a Google search and apparently Goldman is quite popular over in Utah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but no that's not where I'll be working.


goldman sachs ... wall st


----------



## stren

coffee please I'm dying


----------



## derickwm

Yeah? ...

Or are we on two completely different pages and the mention of GS was completely coincidental with Utah...

Have a cup o coffee right in front of me


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Yeah? ...
> Or are we on two completely different pages and the mention of GS was completely coincidental with Utah...
> Have a cup o coffee right in front of me


Now you're just confusing me. How about some of that coffee?


----------



## derickwm

I don't share coffee on the first date


----------



## stren

I didn't realize it was a date


----------



## derickwm

I don't mess around









...but I hardly share my coffee.


----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Speaking of coffee, I could use a nice rum and coke right about now... cup full of ice, fill it up just a bit under half with rum, throw some lime in, then top it with some coke, please







.

So what if it's 9:00 in the morning... haters...

Give me a few of those and even I'll go on a date with Stren, hell, he makes more than I do anyways.


----------



## stren

got waterblocks?










I actually have a 2nd 5Noz, a 2nd raystorm and a 2nd Sniper block that aren't even pictured lol, now I have to go buy the new supremacy to do a round up test:


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Own ALL THE WATERBLOCKS! To lazy for meme.


----------



## derickwm

Edit.


----------



## stren

Edit


----------



## derickwm

Edit.


----------



## 3930K

Eww, that ugly arse new EK WB. Maybe in nickel, but not untill they stop smoking crack and apop=logize for those "lab tests" and move to a new Nickel plating process.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'll send you coffee if you dont purchase it.


Well I'm intrigued by EK's claims that it drops temps by 2C over the HF. The internals look the same as far as you can make out, but they claim it's all new. So I guess we'll see if it's real or if it's something to debunk


----------



## derickwm

Edit.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Lulz well I would hope the temps improve. I'm just bitter they took the plexi and made it smoked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need to pick a pair of HFs before they start to become impossible to find.


Why don't you get a Raystorm?


----------



## derickwm

1. I have a couple raystorms
2. A nice _clear_ plexi block would fit nicely in my sponsored build


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 1. I have a couple raystorms
> 2. A nice _clear_ plexi block would fit nicely in my sponsored build


Quote:


> _Clear_ plexi


XD


----------



## itskerby

What the...EK just went from classiest design to ugliest design overnight. Why!?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Coffee. This. Seriously. Stren. I'm expecting a birthday gift [Birthday is June 29th, you better mark that down]


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itskerby*
> 
> What the...EK just went from classiest design to ugliest design overnight. Why!?


They're auditioning for a new bravo series called "the real waterblock manufacturer's of slovenia". With reality TV more drama is better! Some people like the design to be fair. Only about 5% would be my guess based on the comments I've seen though lol.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Coffee. This. Seriously. Stren. I'm expecting a birthday gift [Birthday is June 29th, you better mark that down]


I like that, initially I was skeptical - I'm glad they included auto cleaning because that's the real pain with espresso machines. Although really they should have two entirely separate subsystems for espresso and coffee including different beans. One day I'll get a real espresso machine


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I like that, initially I was skeptical - I'm glad they included auto cleaning because that's the real pain with espresso machines. Although really they should have two entirely separate subsystems for espresso and coffee including different beans. One day I'll get a real espresso machine


Meh. That just calls for a little modding


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I like that, initially I was skeptical - I'm glad they included auto cleaning because that's the real pain with espresso machines. Although really they should have two entirely separate subsystems for espresso and coffee including different beans. One day I'll get a real espresso machine


MOD THE ESPRESSO MACHINE TO PROJECT THIEF!!!


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I like that, initially I was skeptical - I'm glad they included auto cleaning because that's the real pain with espresso machines. Although really they should have two entirely separate subsystems for espresso and coffee including different beans. One day I'll get a real espresso machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOD THE ESPRESSO MACHINE TO PROJECT THIEF!!!
Click to expand...

An espresso machine would fit nicely in a 2nd pedestal, don't you think stren









On a side note, the EK's new CSQ design is pretty hideous. I do like circles and all, heatkiller hole editions are the prettiest gpu blocks on earth, but those *things* EK is making... Ewwww, do not want!


----------



## shadowhero18

turn the computer on and then out comes the coffee for your early morning wake ups!


----------



## Jeppzer

Forget to put your cup in place and have coffee all over your motherboard.


----------



## shadowhero18

speaking of coffee... coffee at work and OCN? i like!


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

I just don't understand the whole coffee craze... sure, it is nice to get a boost every now and then if I need to study late into the wee hours of the morning ( I wake up at 6) But it still doesn't come even close to a refreshing glass of fresh vegetable juice... plus that gives you real usable energy like no other.


----------



## shadowhero18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I just don't understand the whole coffee craze... sure, it is nice to get a boost every now and then if I need to study late into the wee hours of the morning ( I wake up at 6) But it still doesn't come even close to a refreshing glass of fresh vegetable juice... plus that gives you real usable energy like no other.


lol. once you get on it consistently, you need that coffee in the morning because a) its yummy and b) lots of caffeine. what most people don't know is that caffeine doesn't make you hyper, it actually is meant to make you focus better, too much sugar is what gets you hyped up and ready to "crash"


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowhero18*
> 
> lol. once you get on it consistently, you need that coffee in the morning because a) its yummy and b) lots of caffeine. what most people don't know is that caffeine doesn't make you hyper, it actually is meant to make you focus better, too much sugar is what gets you hyped up and ready to "crash"


well if you're not used to it coffee can make you jittery. Also when I was experimenting with different extraction temperatures a few months back and I made some cups that had way too much caffeine. Coffee's not everyone's taste I guess, particularly as there are a lot of places who murder it and very few places that make it really well. Once you've had a good cup it's hard not to crave it!


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I just don't understand the whole coffee craze... sure, it is nice to get a boost every now and then if I need to study late into the wee hours of the morning ( I wake up at 6) But it still doesn't come even close to a refreshing glass of fresh vegetable juice... plus that gives you real usable energy like no other.


You'll understand when you're older


----------



## shadowhero18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> You'll understand when you're older


agreed. i remember when it hit me, like a year and 2 months ago out of nowhere i was like "woa! this actually is really good! why haven't i been drinking this all my life??"


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I just don't understand the whole coffee craze... sure, it is nice to get a boost every now and then if I need to study late into the wee hours of the morning ( I wake up at 6) But it still doesn't come even close to a refreshing glass of fresh vegetable juice... plus that gives you real usable energy like no other.


Blasphemy.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

To be fair, I do love the taste, in fact I drink it black whenever I do in fact have it (sometimes with a tiny bit of milk). But if you compare how many vitamins and nutrients you get from a glass of home made vegetable juice which can compare to an entire meal, coffee is not the better answer for being awake and alert, let alone has no benefit compared to VJ. A lot of this I'm sure only is in the realm of possibility for me because I'm from Oregon







. But VJ when made correctly is actually quite tasty and is probably the best thing (density wise) you can consume for your body. I also just opt for a strait pill of caffeine if I need it, usually about 50 mg which is a no-dose split in half.

I am also interested in temperature vs caffeine extraction data though. I've never looked into the science behind coffee. Probably because we use one of those coffee makers that you put the disposable container into that is prepackaged...









Bet If I told you I drink Veggie Juice, bike 14 miles daily at minimum (to/from work), hit the gym, snowboard, run, hike, climb, surf, canoe, (anything an Oregonian can do outdoors insert here), take supplements, and actually control my intake nutritionally that you would never guess my dad eats 2 oatmeal pies and a coke for breakfast.... every day...







Old southern red-neck dogs do not in fact learn new tricks... Also he is lactose intolerant as well as gets extreme heartburn from gains, so I mean, I give him +1 sympathy point for that one.








to being a healthy 20 year old... Now if only I could actually buy my own liquor to chase my VJ with...


----------



## derickwm

Coffee is cheaper than vegetable juice. Cheap is king at University.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Coffee is cheaper than vegetable juice. Cheap is king at University.


I was going to throw that out there too... haha. But I can make a gal of veggie juice for about $10-15 depending on the time of year and how in depth I get. But I definitely understand it is cheaper. I am currently a 20 year old, living at my parents, going to school, and working full time for about 40k a year, so things such as veggie juice are a bit easier to obtain/fund







.


----------



## stren

Looks like EK are sponsoring a supremacy for the CPU block test. Indigo Xtreme are sponsoring the TIM. Now I'm just seeing if I can get hold of mips and dangerden!

BTW if anyone knows where to get a good deal on a wet-wet differential manometer let me know!


----------



## madbrayniak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Coffee is cheaper than vegetable juice. Cheap is king at University.


haha, yea but its still ******ed how my wife will spend $5 on a cup of coffee.....I can drive 18miles on that much mullah at current gas prices


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> haha, yea but its still ******ed how my wife will spend $5 on a cup of coffee.....I can drive 18miles on that much mullah at current gas prices


That's why you make your own coffee. Even if you're buying pricey beans fedexed across country for maximum freshness you still don't pay $5 a cup.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Looks like EK are sponsoring a supremacy for the CPU block test. Indigo Xtreme are sponsoring the TIM. Now I'm just seeing if I can get hold of mips and dangerden!
> 
> BTW if anyone knows where to get a good deal on a wet-wet differential manometer let me know!


Nice, congrats stren!








But what's a "wet-wet differential manometer"..?


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Nice, congrats stren!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what's a "wet-wet differential manometer"..?


This!

Edit: Oops...


----------



## Blizlake

Heeeey..!








And I actually think that I know what it is now! You connect inlet and outlet to it and it tells you the pressure, we have like half a dozen of those things in our school for physics class. The teacher was always like "treat the equipment with respect guys, that stuff costs more than you will make in your lifetime."


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> haha, yea but its still ******ed how my wife will spend $5 on a cup of coffee.....I can drive 18miles on that much mullah at current gas prices
> 
> 
> 
> That's why you make your own coffee. Even if you're buying pricey beans fedexed across country for maximum freshness you still don't pay $5 a cup.
Click to expand...

I like my Keurig


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Heeeey..!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I actually think that I know what it is now! You connect inlet and outlet to it and it tells you the pressure, we have like half a dozen of those things in our school for physics class. The teacher was always like "treat the equipment with respect guys, that stuff costs more than you will make in your lifetime."


Correct a manometer tells you pressure, a differential one tells you pressure drop i.e. across a component, in combination with a flow meter it allows you to plot restriction of a block. A decent one costs about 300, so I'm trying to find a 2nd hand one.

Wet just means liquid as opposed to air. Air ones seems to be a lot cheaper.


----------



## stren

Hmm thinking about picking up another R4E + 3930K....

Anyone seen a 2nd hand WB selling for the R4E? I should have picked up vega's board when I had the chance...

I was thinking about waiting for the extreme 11 but....


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Looks like EK are sponsoring a supremacy for the CPU block test. *Indigo Xtreme are sponsoring the TIM.* Now I'm just seeing if I can get hold of mips and dangerden!
> BTW if anyone knows where to get a good deal on a wet-wet differential manometer let me know!


Congrats on all of the sponsors. Is Indigo Xtreme sending you their new package?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> Congrats on all of the sponsors. Is Indigo Xtreme sending you their new package?


Which new package?


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Which new package?


I sent them an email asking to sample one of their products and they emailed me back offering me some new package they're coming out with soon. Here's a very general quote from Chris from Indigo Xtreme - "we are in the midst of releasing a new package in the next week. "


----------



## madbrayniak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> That's why you make your own coffee. Even if you're buying pricey beans fedexed across country for maximum freshness you still don't pay $5 a cup.


can i have you come and tell her that? haha.

we do have a coffee machine but she is the main one who drinks it so she doesnt like making a whole pot....and i cant convice her to get one of those keurig or tasumo things....

I guess you can just say that I am out of luck....but i guess we all have our little quirks


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> I sent them an email asking to sample one of their products and they emailed me back offering me some new package they're coming out with soon. Here's a very general quote from Chris from Indigo Xtreme - "we are in the midst of releasing a new package in the next week. "


Hmm I think that's the same thing but rebranded by maingear:

http://www.maingear.com/epic/epict1000.php


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Hmm I think that's the same thing but rebranded by maingear:
> http://www.maingear.com/epic/epict1000.php


The only issue with that theory is that the T1000 was released months ago and I got the email from Indigo Xtreme less than 2 weeks ago.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> The only issue with that theory is that the T1000 was released months ago and I got the email from Indigo Xtreme less than 2 weeks ago.


Hmm not sure then I guess we're in for a surprise


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Hmm thinking about picking up another R4E + 3930K....
> 
> Anyone seen a 2nd hand WB selling for the R4E? I should have picked up vega's board when I had the chance...
> 
> I was thinking about waiting for the extreme 11 but....


My pal is selling his R4E wb, but that doesn't help you since shipping metal overseas ain't exactly cheap.
I've been following vega's thread for a while, why don't you wait 'till he gets an extreme11 and buy it off him since he ain't going to keep it for longer than a few weeks anyway








Extreme11 paired with 4 GTX680's or GK110's would be a killer setup...


----------



## stren

lol true - well I wanted an X79 board for the cpu block round up that will happen too soon for that, and I don't want the downtime on my main X79 rig. Sooo....

I bought another one and a another 3930K today.

Oh and an asus essence one. I figured (credit to derick for this), that I might need that slot that the STX is in for a 4th card


----------



## csm725

Derick tried to make me buy the Essence but alas - the budget of a poor man is only $180


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Derick tried to make me buy the Essence but alas - the budget of a poor man is only $180


yeah I'm skeptical of how much more i'll notice than the STX. The nice thing is though that because it's USB I can use it on my linux machine under the windows VM. While my windows machine can use the digital out of the onboard sound to drive it







Seems like I'll be selling the STX now.

I'll be away this week so no more updates - off to Zion national park for some backpacking!


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> lol true - well I wanted an X79 board for the cpu block round up that will happen too soon for that, and I don't want the downtime on my main X79 rig. Sooo....
> I bought another one and a another 3930K today.
> Oh and an asus essence one. I figured (credit to derick for this), that I might need that slot that the STX is in for a 4th card


Wanna start the 2 3930Ks group?


----------



## TheBadBull

wow

time to change up the thread name then?


----------



## Blizlake

Care to send me a seedling, 'cause you clearly have a money tree...








Damn dude...


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> lol true - well I wanted an X79 board for the cpu block round up that will happen too soon for that, and I don't want the downtime on my main X79 rig. Sooo....
> 
> I bought another one and a another 3930K today.
> 
> Oh and an asus essence one. I figured (credit to derick for this), that I might need that slot that the STX is in for a 4th card


Good choice Stren







give it that 100 hour burn in and you'll never look back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Derick tried to make me buy the Essence but alas - the budget of a poor man is only $180
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I'm skeptical of how much more i'll notice than the STX. The nice thing is though that because it's USB I can use it on my linux machine under the windows VM. While my windows machine can use the digital out of the onboard sound to drive it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like I'll be selling the STX now.
> 
> I'll be away this week so no more updates - off to Zion national park for some backpacking!
Click to expand...

Yo I'll be in Zion tomorrow!! Maybe we'll run into each other









Also let me know if you sell your r3e and 990x... Might be interested as I just picked up an Asus ROG Xpander and would like to play with it







course with moving and trying to finish my own build the bank account may make me wait.


----------



## DetroitAC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> BTW if anyone knows where to get a good deal on a wet-wet differential manometer let me know!


Hey Stren, I use a digital pressure gauge, and route a line from each pressure tap to a three way valve. I take a high side reading, take a low side reading and subtract it from the high side. Zero drift doesn't matter since it's always a diff measurement, so there is no need to stop the flow and zero the instrument. Takes about 10 seconds, saves $300 You only need to take one dP reading at each flow point, so time is pretty trivial. Bought mine new from ColeParmer, but I don't see my model there anymore, I think I paid ~$150 for valve,tubing, fittings, gauge and got a setup that gives 0.01psid resolution.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DetroitAC*
> 
> Hey Stren, I use a digital pressure gauge, and route a line from each pressure tap to a three way valve. I take a high side reading, take a low side reading and subtract it from the high side. Zero drift doesn't matter since it's always a diff measurement, so there is no need to stop the flow and zero the instrument. Takes about 10 seconds, saves $300 You only need to take one dP reading at each flow point, so time is pretty trivial. Bought mine new from ColeParmer, but I don't see my model there anymore, I think I paid ~$150 for valve,tubing, fittings, gauge and got a setup that gives 0.01psid resolution.


Hey DT - interesting thanks for that. I'll look into it









Back from vacation- ran into derickwm randomly in Zion NP while I was lurking outside the women's bathrooms (I waiting for my wife - not sure what derick's excuse was







) So that was cool









Now to unpack, order the remaining parts for the testing and start assembling the testbench!


----------



## Citra

Can't wait!


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Can't believe I just found this build log! Amazing build man!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazzyRussian*
> 
> Can't believe I just found this build log! Amazing build man!


Thanks Dude























Ok so a quick recap -not much had been done the last few weeks as I was busy with work and then went on a brief vacation. Now I'm back the build will continue, however I'll also be doing various things in between including a review of Rich Chomiczewski aka Spotswood's new tech station. I'll also be doing a CPU waterblock round up which will include:

DT Sniper
DT 5Noz
EK Supremacy
EK Supreme HF
XSPC Raystorm
XSPC Rasa
MIPS Iceforce HF

Thanks to DT, EK and Indigo Xtreme for sponsoring the blocks and TIM, thanks to Rich for sponsoring the tech station which will be used as the test bench
















So without further ado, let's get back to some pictures









The tech station arrived from Rich in a fairly small box:










However there was still plenty of room for packing:










The case comes "mostly" assembled, here's the motherboard tray:










that mounts above the base which includes mounts for DVD drives, HDs and SSDs:










Here's the rest of the frame:










And all the screws and accessories, interestingly Rich includes an allen driver, as well as an allen key, and a torx key also










The frame makes use of extruded aluminum with a pattern that makes it easy to use screws and bolts/nuts to easily customize the setup. Here's one vertical strut getting slid onto the base:










There is then a hole allowing that screw to be tightened. Before you know it all 4 are up:










You can then add some feet:










Then attach the PCI card support to the motherboard tray and then attach both to the frame:










Then the PSU can be attached with two small plates:










Although this is solid enough for benching (and the PSU does not move), a 4 screw mount would be more solid if you were moving the case as there is potential for the PSU to bend those small plates. The hard drives, dvd and SSDs use small rubber grommets that get screwed into the base of each device:










You can then slide these on the same extruded frames which have pre drilled access holes to make it easy to swap them in and out:










More to come tomorrow!


----------



## shadowhero18

wow... thats insane... he's using 80/20 also. you should check out the log in my sig called "scrap bench" i found that same extrusion at my work


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowhero18*
> 
> wow... thats insane... he's using 80/20 also. you should check out the log in my sig called "scrap bench" i found that same extrusion at my work


Lol yeah that's some useful stuff right there!


----------



## stren

I also had ordered a crystalfontz setup so that I could monitor temps accurately, although the aquaero is more of a system, it doesn't support the dallas temp probes that can be calibrated to <0.1C accuracy. This setup should let me do that. The package arrived while I was away:










More packaging:










Taking it out of the bag - it's the 635 module with the 4 line LCD:










They'd pre fitted the SCAB module which enables the temp sensors to be hooked up:










Not quite sure what was with the stray spray paint:










Decided to mount it on the top of the test bench:










However the right side couldn't be screwed down so I added some support so I could at least push the buttons if needed:










The test bench came with extra extrusion pieces so you can add on extra devices, I decided to use my RD30 pump for the cpu block test:










I'd also ordered a King Instruments flow meter (similar to the one Martin uses):










It's more accurate and less restrictive than the impeller types. However it's large - here it is zip tied to the case next to the 400mm EK res:










And now the final setup waiting for the 2nd R4E/3930K to arrive:


----------



## charleybwoy

I love your project! the whole thing is just awesome, currently saving all my fund to buy this case


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charleybwoy*
> 
> I love your project! the whole thing is just awesome, currently saving all my fund to buy this case


Thanks







You should it's an awesome case!


----------



## stren

So for the cpu block testing I was going to run the Iwaki RD30 so that I could sweep flow and look at temperature deltas so that I can see if there's a reason to push higher flow on certain blocks. However the Iwaki needs 3.2A at 24V, which means if I really want to slew it, I need a 0-30V 0-5A supply, which aren't cheap (400+ for a good one) if you don't want to buy a shady ebay one.

So I could buy a 2.5A supply for sweeping up to say 20V, and then switch to my jameco for 21-27V, or I could just get a mcp35x2 or something.

I'm leaning towards getting the 2.5A supply (assuming the pump can start with that low a current), but then the mcp35x2 might make life easier, it won't dump heat into the water which will affect the test slightly and should have enough power to get close to 3gpm (the Iwaki will do more of course).

Any thoughts?


----------



## itskerby

Probably the MCP35x2, just to keep the results as close to "expected real world results" as possible.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itskerby*
> 
> Probably the MCP35x2, just to keep the results as close to "expected real world results" as possible.


I suppose most people don't use an RD30 for a cpu only loop


----------



## itskerby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I suppose most people don't use an RD30 for a cpu only loop










No stren they sure don't

Pretty convenient though, you can just drop your pants in the res for a quick spin cycle. Maybe I'll get one


----------



## nvidiaftw12

How about get two $10 buck power supplies and wire them in series. Wait. Is that possible?


----------



## CjGemini

Damn stren, when will you be done!!!! I can't take it anymore!!! Lol, looking good though.


----------



## Blizlake

The x2 sounds like the better option, looking at the Iwaki specs the flow would be ridiculously high @24V
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CjGemini*
> 
> Damn stren, when will you be done!!!! I can't take it anymore!!! Lol, looking good though.


Hopefully never, this is good stuff







I'd like to see a few shots of the whole thing built though


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> The x2 sounds like the better option, looking at the Iwaki specs the flow would be ridiculously high @24V
> Hopefully never, this is good stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see a few shots of the whole thing built though


How about the 2xPMP450s, there's a pair on H for 100 which is 100 cheaper than the mcp35x2. I already have a dual 24V controller for them, so I can vary their speed as well as a dual top. They have more power than the mcp35x2, the only question is if they can be dialed down as low (I don't think they can), and of course they dump heat to the water.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> How about the 2xPMP450s, there's a pair on H for 100 which is 100 cheaper than the mcp35x2. I already have a dual 24V controller for them, so I can vary their speed as well as a dual top. They have more power than the mcp35x2, the only question is if they can be dialed down as low (I don't think they can), and of course they dump heat to the water.


Pumps dumping heat just add more unneeded variables to the testing imo. And do you even need an über-powerful pump? Wouldn't a single semi-powerful 12V pump be enough for a small loop like the one you'll be testing the blocks on, even if you want to _sweep flow and look at temperature deltas_ and see _if there's a reason to push higher flow on certain blocks_?


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> How about the 2xPMP450s, there's a pair on H for 100 which is 100 cheaper than the mcp35x2. I already have a dual 24V controller for them, so I can vary their speed as well as a dual top. They have more power than the mcp35x2, the only question is if they can be dialed down as low (I don't think they can), and of course they dump heat to the water.
> 
> 
> 
> Pumps dumping heat just add more unneeded variables to the testing imo. And do you even need an über-powerful pump? Wouldn't a single semi-powerful 12V pump be enough for a small loop like the one you'll be testing the blocks on, even if you want to _sweep flow and look at temperature deltas_ and see _if there's a reason to push higher flow on certain blocks_?
Click to expand...

This.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> DT - interesting thanks for that. I'll look into it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back from vacation- ran into derickwm randomly in Zion NP while I was lurking outside the women's bathrooms (I waiting for my wife - not sure what derick's excuse was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) So that was cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to unpack, order the remaining parts for the testing and start assembling the testbench!


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> snip


That is pretty funny, Joe Rogan did an entertaining bit on his podcast a while back about it.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*


Lol. That guy is from my state.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> This.


/sigh yeah I'm kind of agreeing with you, less variables the better. Well does anyone want to let me borrow (or trade/sell me) a mcp35x2







?

Also 2nd 3930K/R4E came in today as well as the surprisingly large Asus Essence One, photos later!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*


Glad you're back to civilisation lol! BTW did you see this:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1270181/fs-2-x-evga-classified-super-record-2-sr-2-motherboard/0_50

also there was a NIB skulltrail setup on H for sale that might satisfy your HW collecting lol


----------



## stren

A little tease










oh and 2.5gpm at 19V on the Iwaki with the 5Noz and an EX560 rad:










Wonder what I'll get at 27V!


----------



## Blizlake

So I actually said something useful?








lol the flowrate is gonna go off the scale with the iwaki running at over 20V.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you're back to civilisation lol! BTW did you see this:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1270181/fs-2-x-evga-classified-super-record-2-sr-2-motherboard/0_50
> 
> also there was a NIB skulltrail setup on H for sale that might satisfy your HW collecting lol
Click to expand...

Unfortunately I did. And even more unfortunately I bought my sr-2 a couple days ago. Same price though.

Skulltrail has tempted me way too many times .___.


----------



## mobius9

I've had an RD30 sitting around for a bit but was put off by the... I think it was a 1" pvc inlet mod or something? Was that completely unnecessary? I swear it was in this thread


----------



## derickwm

I see a title change. Does this mean you are indeed doing two RIVEs? In that case I better see a fourth GTX580 as well.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mobius9*
> 
> I've had an RD30 sitting around for a bit but was put off by the... I think it was a 1" pvc inlet mod or something? Was that completely unnecessary? I swear it was in this thread


Yeah there is a mod to do that. A 400mm res is supposedly "required" although some people get away with a 250. The 1" feed is technically overkill, but I think the input port is 5/8, so it's important to not restrict it more than that. Most people do the 3/4" mod, i used 1" because I felt like it. However for this quick test I was just using a 1/2" barb directly feeding into the pump which lies on it's back. It could be still starving it a bit, but I'm hoping the pressure from the 400mm res and the direct feed should compensate for the 1/2" barb.







The test will move to a mcp35x2 eventually.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I see a title change. Does this mean you are indeed doing two RIVEs? In that case I better see a fourth GTX580 as well.


So if titles are accurate maybe I should get some 7990's oh... wait....







Not sure whether to keep the 2nd R4E, we'll see, depends on how the finances go.

But seriously why 2x dual 2011's and a dual 1366? Makes no sense to have three duals? If folding or mining wouldn't a G34 setup be better? Then you can still have one 2P for fun?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> So if titles are accurate maybe I should get some 7990's oh... wait....











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> But seriously why 2x dual 2011's and a dual 1366? Makes no sense to have three duals? If folding or mining wouldn't a G34 setup be better? Then you can still have one 2P for fun?










Derick does not make sense. I think I'll permit myself a hipster joke. Logic is too mainstream.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mobius9*
> 
> I've had an RD30 sitting around for a bit but was put off by the... I think it was a 1" pvc inlet mod or something? Was that completely unnecessary? I swear it was in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah there is a mod to do that. A 400mm res is supposedly "required" although some people get away with a 250. The 1" feed is technically overkill, but I think the input port is 5/8, so it's important to not restrict it more than that. Most people do the 3/4" mod, i used 1" because I felt like it. However for this quick test I was just using a 1/2" barb directly feeding into the pump which lies on it's back. It could be still starving it a bit, but I'm hoping the pressure from the 400mm res and the direct feed should compensate for the 1/2" barb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The test will move to a mcp35x2 eventually.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I see a title change. Does this mean you are indeed doing two RIVEs? In that case I better see a fourth GTX580 as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if titles are accurate maybe I should get some 7990's oh... wait....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure whether to keep the 2nd R4E, we'll see, depends on how the finances go.
> 
> But seriously why 2x dual 2011's and a dual 1366? Makes no sense to have three duals? If folding or mining wouldn't a G34 setup be better? Then you can still have one 2P for fun?
Click to expand...

I c wut u did thar. I would have some if 7990s were out









As far as the 2Ps go...I didn't like my G34 setup, and besides it is way too mainstream. It'll all make sense in due time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> So if titles are accurate maybe I should get some 7990's oh... wait....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> But seriously why 2x dual 2011's and a dual 1366? Makes no sense to have three duals? If folding or mining wouldn't a G34 setup be better? Then you can still have one 2P for fun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derick does not make sense. I think I'll permit myself a hipster joke. Logic is too mainstream.
Click to expand...











I never once claimed to be a logical person.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I c wut u did thar. I would have some if 7990s were out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as the 2Ps go...I didn't like my G34 setup, and besides it is way too mainstream. It'll all make sense in due time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never once claimed to be a logical person.


I feel like I'm the one trolling now haha. And as punishment my win 7 VM on my linux box just died














Even safe mode goes to a black screen and stops responding....

I also tried to get away without teflon tape on the ports on my flowmeter and now it leaks, when I tried to unscrew the barb, it unscrewed the part it was screwed into









Need to go get some kind of vice grip to see if I can get it off.

As for a 4th GPU - I'm kinda feeling like I over did it this week. I still have to buy some more stuff for the cpu block test. There is a matching GPU block for sale on XS though, so I know I've been tempted. There was a matching card for sale for 260 too, but it seems like it's gone now too, which is probably good haha.


----------



## superericla

If you end up selling the second RIVE I'll be more than happy to buy it from you.


----------



## derickwm

Hey. You're supposed to be buying my UD7


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Hey. You're supposed to be buying my UD7


You're selling your UD7?? Your HW seems to change faster than Vega's does...










stren, when'll the cpu block comparison come out? Any kind of ETA or guess?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> You're selling your UD7?? Your HW seems to change faster than Vega's does...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stren, when'll the cpu block comparison come out? Any kind of ETA or guess?


Results will start filtering out in 1-2 weeks time, whole thing should be complete within the month

Sponsored blocks:
EK Supremacy (Sponsored by EK)
DT 5Noz (Sponsored by DT)
DT Sniper (Sponsored by DT)
Swiftech ??? (Sponsored by Swiftech - not sure which block yet)
BitsPower Summit (Possibly sponsored by Sidewinder)
Heatkiller (Possibly sponsored by Sidewinder)

Blocks I already own:
EK Supreme HF
XSPC Raystorm
XSPC Rasa

Blocks I'll have to buy
MIPS IceForce HF


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> If you end up selling the second RIVE I'll be more than happy to buy it from you.


Sure I'll let you know if it happens. I hope I can keep it, but a lot depends on external factors


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Hey. You're supposed to be buying my UD7


I kind of want to but the orange color kills me inside.


----------



## stren

Now that vega did his debezeling on his catleap 2B's - I wonder if I should go that route and sell the R4E/3930k to fund it. Then later I can reupgrade the mobo/cpu lol I'd need a fourth though for the workstation so then do you just go to five and be a boss like vega haha


----------



## stren

Update on the win 7 - predictably none of the win 7 repair tools helped, but I was able to mount the virtual disk so I can copy some of the data off. I also found a backup of the drive that the vm image is on from jan, so I just need to see if my 3TB sas drive will cooperate with my LSI sas card so that I have space to expand that image and then I can use that old image and just move my data over!


----------



## derickwm

You mean a boss like me?







I like those debezeled Catleaps.

Having two of the same motherboard is lame. Get a 2P board.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> You mean a boss like me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like those debezeled Catleaps.
> Having two of the same motherboard is lame. Get a 2P board.


Not if they're generally regarded as the best out there for X79 and seeing as X79 is the best out there for my application I'd say it's not lame haha







Maybe you're just trying to cover why you bought that UD7 in the first place









I still think making the workstation an SR2 would be cooler and be better for folding, but it would be a good bit slower for the weeks of work where it really matters









BTW what is your plan with those triple duals?

For bliz - the RD30 hits almost exactly 3.5gpm at 29V lol. Just 1/8" below where the rubber grommet limits the measuring float. However the flow is so high that it's not bleeding well so I guess it's time to turn it back down. The pump buzzes annoyingly loud too, not really vibration, I guess just motor noise?

My backup is also extracting so hopefully my windows will be back to normal soon!


----------



## stren

I have to admit, the noise of the Iwaki RD30 pump is driving me nuts. Not so much the volume, but it's a buzz like an old fridge. I think I'm going to have to change that one out. So the question is MCP35X2 or dual PMP450s? Which one sounds better? Has anyone tried them?

Swiftech are sending me a MCP335X2 so I guess I'll get to find out first hand next week. The PMP450s's I find are too loud at 24V (at least when compared to a few AP15s, although much quieter than the RD30) - hopefully the MCP35x2is not as bad as the PMP450s, and I suppose with PWM the mcp35x2 would be able to dialed down automatically til you need the extra oomph. I'd rather keep the mcp35x2 as a dedicated test station though, so I'd still need to buy 2-3 additional pumps for the gaming rig.

Now I feel silly for modding my reservoir.... I wonder if EK will send me a new top!


----------



## itskerby

So the iwaki is being cut from the team eh?

I'm considering an mcp35x2 to replace my D5 in my new build, I'll wait to see some strentistics first.

So now that Martin is retired, you going to pick up the torch?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itskerby*
> 
> So the iwaki is being cut from the team eh?
> 
> I'm considering an mcp35x2 to replace my D5 in my new build, I'll wait to see some strentistics first.
> 
> So now that Martin is retired, you going to pick up the torch?


This brings me back to Zion








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> You mean a boss like me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like those debezeled Catleaps.
> Having two of the same motherboard is lame. Get a 2P board.
> 
> 
> 
> Not if they're generally regarded as the best out there for X79 and seeing as X79 is the best out there for my application I'd say it's not lame haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you're just trying to cover why you bought that UD7 in the first place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still think making the workstation an SR2 would be cooler and be better for folding, but it would be a good bit slower for the weeks of work where it really matters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW what is your plan with those triple duals?
> 
> For bliz - the RD30 hits almost exactly 3.5gpm at 29V lol. Just 1/8" below where the rubber grommet limits the measuring float. However the flow is so high that it's not bleeding well so I guess it's time to turn it back down. The pump buzzes annoyingly loud too, not really vibration, I guess just motor noise?
> 
> My backup is also extracting so hopefully my windows will be back to normal soon!
Click to expand...

I just don't like the X79 platform. After owning both the RIVE and the UD7 I am disappointed over all. I was disappointed after the RIVE, not sure why I came back. 2Ps are just cool and ridiculus folding power. I need to be an inspiration tothe team after all


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itskerby*
> 
> So the iwaki is being cut from the team eh?
> I'm considering an mcp35x2 to replace my D5 in my new build, I'll wait to see some strentistics first.
> So now that Martin is retired, you going to pick up the torch?


Yeah that's kind of the plan, although I don't have all of the gear (or of course knowledge) that Martin had (yet). I'm trying to do a really good job on this review though.

Martin was a big fan of the mcp35x2, I have to admit I like my PMP450s's although I've yet to see much of a use for two running at 24V! I haven't tried the mcp35x2 so I'm excited to see how it does. Once I'm done with the cpu block, I'll do some tests on the restrictive loop running the dual PMP450s vs RD30 vs MCP35x2 to who is the king of large loops.


----------



## zosothepage

Stren what do you think about the maximums V extreme For the gaming side with a 3770k ?


----------



## TheBadBull

^ not overkill enough.


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> ^ not overkill enough.


Gotta be an SR-X with two Xeon E5-2687W.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> ^ not overkill enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta be an SR-X with two Xeon E5-2687W.
Click to expand...


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> ^ not overkill enough.


lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zosothepage*
> 
> Stren what do you think about the maximums V extreme For the gaming side with a 3770k ?


Hey Zoso

I guess it depends on which cards (and how many) you're planning on using and whether you need HT on or not. My average overclocked 3770K could only bench about 0.5% higher than my average 3930K for single threaded stuff because it was heat limited. So for me it seems like there's little point to a 3770K over a 3930K. However if you turn HT off, you'll do a lot better (at this point you may as well have got the 3570K). The 3770K really needs phase to shine. While the quad core shouldn't be limiting for 99% of games, after tasting hexes, it's hard to break that mental block and go back lol.

So then it comes down to pci-e lanes, X79 has more native lanes vs the M5E which uses the PLX lane splitter chips. No one has complained about the PLX chips much yet, but I'm a fan of sticking to native pci lanes unless you know you're reaching the limit. For me I don't think I'm there yet. However there will be boards like the asrock extreme 11 that will also bring quad 16x pcie3 to X79. If you're going with a PLX lane splitter board it would make sense to me to still go with the one that has more native lanes to the cpu anyway. However it's pretty much a toss up, the 3570K option will be cheaper and probably perform as well. Certainly unless you're doing something like Vega's doing you probably won't notice a difference, and if you are you'll need to try both to see which is best for you!

Certainly a M5E/3570K + quiet phase build would be fun


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*


Yeah I guess my illogical preference for a slightly slower more expensive hex vs a quad is similar (but not quite as extreme) to Derick's irrational love of 2P systems.


----------



## derickwm

You're so good at multiquoting Stren









It's ok though, all us enthusiasts could be considered illogical in one way or another.


----------



## itskerby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> You're so good at multiquoting Stren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's ok though, all us enthusiasts could be considered illogical in one way or another.


Derick's level of enthusiast is fun to watch, but impossible to follow. Definitely entertaining, though--your thread is like a jack-of-all build logs


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> You're so good at multiquoting Stren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's ok though, all us enthusiasts could be considered illogical in one way or another.


Lol you responded while I did my long post, so I couldn't also multiquote that unless I went back to edit. And who does that??? (I think I started it then went for a bike ride, came back and finished it)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itskerby*
> 
> Derick's level of enthusiast is fun to watch, but impossible to follow. Definitely entertaining, though--your thread is like a jack-of-all build logs


Man I wanted to be better than a jack of all build logs. Sounds like we need to become *more* illogical!


----------



## derickwm

I do that...

Now if your build was like mine...


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I do that...
> Now if your build was like mine...


Nah I want a build that actually proceeds beyond just buying a motherboard


----------



## derickwm

Hmm touche there. My 1366 Xeons will be here Monday. The 2011 Xeons... someday









Your build has 2 months on mine though so I figure I have time still.


----------



## itskerby

Time to take it to the next level stren, I see no other way around it.

You must turn one side of your TX-10 into a beowulf cluster. 80 or 90 raspberry pi's ought to do it.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Hmm touche there. My 1366 Xeons will be here Monday. The 2011 Xeons... someday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your build has 2 months on mine though so I figure I have time still.


Which xeons did you get? If I were to do it I'd want ones that hit 4.3+ which means 5650+ I think and those still remain priced pretty high it seems (high to me means over 1K a pair)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itskerby*
> 
> Time to take it to the next level stren, I see no other way around it.
> You must turn one side of your TX-10 into a beowulf cluster. 80 or 90 raspberry pi's ought to do it.


I think I could handle 80-90 pies









Seriously though how about some (cost efficient) suggestions about how to turn this build up a notch? It seems people aren't getting enough overkill


----------



## derickwm

I got a pair of X5679s







Intel Retail CPUs are way too mainstream.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I got a pair of X5679s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel Retail CPUs are way too mainstream.


fleabay?


----------



## derickwm

Nah, [H].

I should be able to hit above 4.5 with them. Guess we'll see come Monday. Lucky for me I have Tuesday and Wednesday off


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Nah, [H].
> I should be able to hit above 4.5 with them. Guess we'll see come Monday. Lucky for me I have Tuesday and Wednesday off


how much?


----------



## itskerby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I think I could handle 80-90 pies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though how about some suggestions about how to turn this build up a notch? It seems people aren't getting enough overkill


90 core linux cluster is the definition of overkill. $2250 for the beastliest overkill build of your life.

Maybe a phase unit? :< Plenty of room for a little devil in there.
Toss a 3770k in subzero to stretch its legs a bit.


----------



## derickwm

For suggestions... I really think a multi socket board on the other side







but that's just me being me.


----------



## Jeppzer

The real overkill for this build would be to ship it to me when it is finished.


----------



## BOB850123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Seriously though how about some (cost efficient) suggestions about how to turn this build up a notch? It seems people aren't getting enough overkill


I say you get another pedestal and throw a few 4p g34 1u servers in there.


----------



## 3930K

Cost Efficient?

U mad mate?

Mount some 3770K's doing bigADV on the ASUS deluxe w/ the low profile Noctuas. Probably 5 should be enough.

Oh, and don't forget the PCB-long-cooler vesrion of the 670!


----------



## BOB850123

ppd wise and electricity usage wise 4p g34 systems are actually very cost efficient. 300k ppd for about $2000 seems like a good deal to me. 3770k would be about 80-85k with a large overclock and would cost a little less than half of what a budget 4p g34 would while getting less than a third of the ppd.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BOB850123*
> 
> ppd wise and electricity usage wise 4p g34 systems are actually very cost efficient. 300k ppd for about $2000 seems like a good deal to me. 3770k would be about 80-85k with a large overclock and would cost a little less than half of what a budget 4p g34 would while getting less than a third of the ppd.


No, you're thinking of the $4000 G34 systems.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> No, you're thinking of the $4000 G34 systems.


$1000-1500 should get you a 32 core system, 1700-2200 should get you a 48 core system. Assuming you got a motherboard that can overclock you should be looking at 300K for 32 core and 500-800 for the 48 core

I don't particularly want to do a 4P system right now though. Trying to just do 2 fast systems







I can always add a 4P later


----------



## BOB850123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> No, you're thinking of the $4000 G34 systems.


with 4x6128 which can be attained for ~$2000 if you are smart with where you buy you can get about 300k ppd.
with 4x6174 which can be attained for ~$3500 if you are smart with where you buy you can get about 500k + ppd

Or either option for even less if you are buying used.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I don't particularly want to do a 4P system right now though. Trying to just do 2 fast systems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can always add a 4P later


Just though I would try, lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> It seems people aren't getting enough overkill


Well, a g34 would be completely overkill for your needs...


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I don't particularly want to do a 4P system right now though. Trying to just do 2 fast systems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can always add a 4P later


Oh like me


----------



## 3930K

Then get a 2P SBE system!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Then get a 2P SBE system!


Still preforms worse than a 2p amd system while costing 2x as much.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Then get a 2P SBE system!
> 
> 
> 
> Still preforms worse than a 2p amd system while costing 2x as much.
Click to expand...

orly?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> orly?


rly.


----------



## jackofhearts495

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> rly.


Benchies? I'm curious.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Then get a 2P SBE system!
> 
> 
> 
> Still preforms worse than a 2p amd system while costing 2x as much.
Click to expand...

I hope you mean 4p. A 2P SB-E system will perform better than an AMD 2P rig. Unless you get low end SB-E chips and high end G34 chips. In the end it's all price that matters. A 4P SB-E will out perform a 4P AMD but is quite a bit more expensive.

Don't want to really list out all the benchmarks but anyone curious there is a nice spreadsheet in the 2p/4p guide link in my sig.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I hope you mean 4p. A 2P SB-E system will perform better than an AMD 2P rig. Unless you get low end SB-E chips and high end G34 chips. In the end it's all price that matters. A 4P SB-E will out perform a 4P AMD but is quite a bit more expensive.
> Don't want to really list out all the benchmarks but anyone curious there is a nice spreadsheet in the 2p/4p guide link in my sig.


In folding. Really? I had always heard differently. W/e at least amd chips don't cost 2k.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I hope you mean 4p. A 2P SB-E system will perform better than an AMD 2P rig. Unless you get low end SB-E chips and high end G34 chips. In the end it's all price that matters. A 4P SB-E will out perform a 4P AMD but is quite a bit more expensive.
> 
> Don't want to really list out all the benchmarks but anyone curious there is a nice spreadsheet in the 2p/4p guide link in my sig.
> 
> 
> 
> In folding. Really? I had always heard differently. W/e at least amd chips don't cost 2k.
Click to expand...

Some cost 1K


----------



## derickwm

Yes in folding. I could build a 4P SB-E rig for around $4500 and get 900k ppd or a 4P G34 rig for around $3000 and get 600k ppd. Priceerofrmance ratio is pretty even


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Yes in folding. I could build a 4P SB-E rig for around $4500 and get 900k ppd or a 4P G34 rig for around $3000 and get 600k ppd. Priceerofrmance ratio is pretty even


I thought you could only have 2 intel procs.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I thought you could only have 2 intel procs.


Nope 4P Intel setups exist but just very rare outside of the enterprise server world. Deebs has an 8P Intel setup I think?


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I thought you could only have 2 intel procs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope 4P Intel setups exist but just very rare outside of the enterprise server world. Deebs has an 8P Intel setup I think?
Click to expand...

Who's deebs?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Who's deebs?


deeeeeeeeeeeeeebs

He's our top producer for points ([email protected]). He's contributed 275 million points









He has an intel setup (through his company, afaik) that pumps out a buttload of WUs.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&t=37726


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren owning derickwm*
> 
> Nah I want a build that actually proceeds beyond just buying a motherboard


new favorite quote...


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> new favorite quote...


I didn't read that, thanks so much for quoting it!

Sigged.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> deeeeeeeeeeeeeebs
> He's our top producer for points ([email protected]). He's contributed 275 million points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has an intel setup (through his company, afaik) that pumps out a buttload of WUs.
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&t=37726


Here's the thread with some pics of his older 8P beast, I think he has a newer one now:

http://www.overclock.net/t/873664/any-ideas-on-how-to-configure-this-monster/0_50
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> new favorite quote...


Lulz - I should post more photos now that my windows VM is back up! I don't believe in learning to use GIMP


----------



## derickwm




----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*


----------



## stren

Time for a belated update:

I used the nice quick release thumb screws to remove the EX 560 radiator from the TX10. I used two extra pieces from the tech station to build a support beam for it:










Then used some of the accessories to grip it either side so it was stable, but yet also quick to remove:










Then the 2nd R4E board came in:










And a 2nd cpu:










Installed the motherboard - I learned I should loosen the standoffs from the tray a little as they holes have enough movement that the standoffs may be mispositioned. After screwing everything in I want back and tightened it. Then added the cpu:










Then some ram:










Then removed the ram in order to fit the DT 5Noz using the Sniper thumbnuts:










Then put the ram back in:










Added a gpu (9800 gt is enough for the cpu test) and that's it for now!


----------



## nathanak21

Yay Updates! Stren, are you using qdc on both cpus? And are you still planning on using the right angle fittings on the cpu? Looking good!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathanak21*
> 
> Yay Updates! Stren, are you using qdc on both cpus? And are you still planning on using the right angle fittings on the cpu? Looking good!


In the real build yes, this for right now it a temporary bench test setup for reviewing some waterblocks. Then it can go back in the case. I'd like to avoid the right angles, but not sure how yet!


----------



## nathanak21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> In the real build yes, this for right now it a temporary bench test setup for reviewing some waterblocks. Then it can go back in the case. I'd like to avoid the right angles, but not sure how yet!


I personally think the right angles would look much better than having the qdcs going straight out.


----------



## derickwm

Hey Stren. I have a full rig







minus a case...


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Hey Stren. I have a full rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minus a case...


"Everything will be changed tomorrow, but that's beside the point."


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> "Everything will be changed tomorrow, but that's beside the point."


See: name of derick's rig.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Hey Stren. I have a full rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minus a case...


Sounds like you need to talk to Jim

Did the 7990's get released without me knowing or something?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Hey Stren. I have a full rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minus a case...


If it's not up and running it doesn't count....


----------



## stren

Well unlike Derick I have a waterblock on my second cpu, and a gpu and a power supply. And it's burning at 4.9GHz









Now trying 5.0 - hotter than hell though (98C on one core!) - I don't think the waterblock likes 2.7gpm, but that's as low as the Iwaki will run









>> edit - I was passing quick burns at 5.1, I was so surprised, good job I double checked - LLC was set too high and boosting to 1.56Vcore under load


----------



## deafboy

What are you running 5.0 at? 98C is just nuts, lol. I would think you would be a lot cooler than that.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> What are you running 5.0 at? 98C is just nuts, lol. I would think you would be a lot cooler than that.


1.5Vcore, ran 5.1 again and it passed.

Meeee too, not sure if it's crappy tim or the flow or the mount. It is just one of the cores though that's 15C higher than the coolest. We'll find out when I do the cpu block round up soon!

5.2 failed at 1.5Vcore, no surprises there. Did boot and run the test a minute just fine though. My other 3930k hit a wall at 5.22 that no volts could get it past. Looks like this is a bit better









Now trying to dial in a stable 5.0 with less volts


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> 1.5Vcore, ran 5.1 again and it passed.
> Meeee too, not sure if it's crappy tim or the flow or the mount. It is just one of the cores though that's 15C higher than the coolest. We'll find out when I do the cpu block round up soon!
> 5.2 failed at 1.5Vcore, no surprises there. Did boot and run the test a minute just fine though. My other 3930k hit a wall at 5.22 that no volts could get it past. Looks like this is a bit better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now trying to dial in a stable 5.0 with less volts


That's not bad, congrats on the 5.1. I still need to do full stability testing on my 5.0 settings, I've only gone as far as running benchmarks on 5.0 and 5.2, never bothered running stress tests for them. haha. For whatever reason I am terrified of running over 1.4v for long stability tests on my current WC setup. What method are you using for the TIM? 15C would bug me, lol, hell, the 9C difference on mine bugs me.

4.8 12+hr prime stable @ 1.368v with max core temp hitting 74C lowest core hitting 65C


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> That's not bad, congrats on the 5.1. I still need to do full stability testing on my 5.0 settings, I've only gone as far as running benchmarks on 5.0 and 5.2, never bothered running stress tests for them. haha. For whatever reason I am terrified of running over 1.4v for long stability tests on my current WC setup. What method are you using for the TIM? 15C would bug me, lol, hell, the 9C difference on mine bugs me.
> 4.8 12+hr prime stable @ 1.368v with max core temp hitting 74C lowest core hitting 65C


That's pretty sweet - my other 3930K folds at 4.9 and takes 1.49 to be fully stable (24/7 bigadv for months), hits mid to high 60's on the highest core.

The TIM was some intel stuff I found in a box. I used the pea sized amount. I didn't stress about it or the mount because for the waterblock test I'll be using indigo xtreme


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> That's pretty sweet - my other 3930K folds at 4.9 and takes 1.49 to be fully stable (24/7 bigadv for months), hits mid to high 60's on the highest core.
> The TIM was some intel stuff I found in a box. I used the pea sized amount. I didn't stress about it or the mount because for the waterblock test I'll be using indigo xtreme


Very nice! Yeah, I am sure folding would require me to bump it a bit, folding is always more demanding, haha. But damn, 1.49. haha. Nice temps though!

Indigo xtreme for waterblock tests?! lol. Damn.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Very nice! Yeah, I am sure folding would require me to bump it a bit, folding is always more demanding, haha. But damn, 1.49. haha. Nice temps though!
> Indigo xtreme for waterblock tests?! lol. Damn.


Yeah that chip isn't the best though. The IX is sponsored so that's good - too pricey to buy 8 sets!

Now I have to work out how to use my crystalfontz temperature sensor setup!


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah that chip isn't the best though. The IX is sponsored so that's good - too pricey to buy 8 sets!
> Now I have to work out how to use my crystalfontz temperature sensor setup!


Ah, gothca. Well that is definitely a big bonus, those little kits add up fast, haha.

I've never seen that sensor...can it not go in the hole?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Well unlike Derick I have a waterblock on my second cpu, and a gpu and a power supply. And it's burning at 4.9GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now trying 5.0 - hotter than hell though (98C on one core!) - I don't think the waterblock likes 2.7gpm, but that's as low as the Iwaki will run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >> edit - I was passing quick burns at 5.1, I was so surprised, good job I double checked - LLC was set too high and boosting to 1.56Vcore under load


Blah blah blah. I have two waterblocks - and the rest of my loop for an fyi - they just aren't setup









Tomorrowwww I'll be "burnin" @4.6-4.7 with twice as many cores/threads


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Tomorrowwww I'll be "burnin" @4.6-4.7 with twice as many cores/threads


2 x 0 = 0. It seems you're telling the truth!


----------



## Lutro0

Where is the sleeving.... -sniffle-


----------



## shadowhero18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> Where is the sleeving.... -sniffle-


... why am i not surprised you'd get this reaction Lutro0?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> Where is the sleeving.... -sniffle-


Lol in a box... waiting... yeah I have to do this waterblock review first, then write a review of the spotswood case, and only then do I get to work on the wiring harness


----------



## stren

Dear god vmware player is annoying

I wanted a good sound card on my workstation and redhat 5 supports almost nothing. I use it for music as well as starcraft games (youtube/gomtv)
- I figured the Asus Essence One could be used as a USB dac and interface directly to the player. It would be nice because it's multiple inputs would mean that I could share it across both computers. But it's latency is annoyingly large and dropouts occur all the time.
- So I figured ok - let's use the optical out of the motherboard direct to the E1, well the optical out isn't recognized by my version of alsa
- So I figured ok - let's use the optical out of the creative x-fi titanium as I know that was recognized. After several hours of troubleshooting I have it working on linux. But guess what? Vmware player won't play nicely with it! I get no sound out the optical, instead it manages to direct it to the standard analog output of the card.

So possible workarounds (I don't want to have to power up the gaming beast in order to watch youtube)
- Use a 2nd pair of headphones for youtube/SC2 seeing as quality is low anyway.
- build in a mitx 3570K rig for windows duties and get rid of the vm for once and for all!

>> edit just found out that linux is working in mono mode only







I need to upgrade to a newer version


----------



## itskerby

Quote:


> - build in a mitx 3570K rig for windows duties and get rid of the vm for once and for all!


I like this idea.


----------



## BOB850123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itskerby*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> - build in a mitx 3570K rig for windows duties and get rid of the vm for once and for all!
> 
> 
> 
> I like this idea.
Click to expand...

I second this. In my experience virtual machines have enough drawbacks to make it so they are not worth while.


----------



## itskerby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BOB850123*
> 
> I second this. In my experience virtual machines have enough drawbacks to make it so they are not worth while.


I spend 40 hours a week working on one, supporting thousands of others. Can't imagine the loss of sanity involved with relying on one for home use.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itskerby*
> 
> I spend 40 hours a week working on one, supporting thousands of others. Can't imagine the loss of sanity involved with relying on one for home use.


Yeah it gets tiring. Now I'm thinking of something like this - the 3570k asus z77 mitx combo would be nice. This however would be totally silent which would also be nice:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131663

I already have 2x4g sodimm sticks and a 64 gig ssd. As it only does web/media it doesn't need the power of a 3570K. I could also run outlook on it and maybe win home server too


----------



## itskerby

Definitely, or even a Llano or Trinity APU.

IIRC, the lower end Llano's can be run with a passive CPU cooler. Toss in a passive 7750 for some extra cheese


----------



## Citra

+1 for the apus. They beat the crap out of the atoms.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> +1 for the apus. They beat the crap out of the atoms.


Hmmm maybe I should wait for trinity then, suck it up and use the gaming rig for audio until trinity gets released in the fall. It will suck in the summer though with 2 3930k's, 3x gtx 580s and the wife's desktop running in here with no AC







I suppose I could use a laptop temporarily too.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah it gets tiring. Now I'm thinking of something like this - the 3570k asus z77 mitx combo would be nice. This however would be totally silent which would also be nice:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131663
> I already have 2x4g sodimm sticks and a 64 gig ssd. As it only does web/media it doesn't need the power of a 3570K. I could also run outlook on it and maybe win home server too


Stay far far far away from Atoms... If you want silent, get the i3 3100S when/if it releases and throw a nice big cooler on there without a fan!

Or use an extremely low RPM fan... Any sort of forced convection, even that which comes with a low RPM silent fan, is magnitudes better than natural convection.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Stay far far far away from Atoms... If you want silent, get the i3 3100S when/if it releases and throw a nice big cooler on there without a fan!
> Or use an extremely low RPM fan... Any sort of forced convection, even that which comes with a low RPM silent fan, is magnitudes better than natural convection.


Good to know, maybe a few months before I get there. So much to do before then!


----------



## stren

Photo update:










Box was huge, almost as wide as a 560 rad! The dac/amp is large too, much bigger than it seemed from photos:










Deep too:










Time to get the test bench up and running:










The flow meter needed some barbs, I got these 1/2" brass barbs from home depot:










I forgot that with no o-ring, you need teflon tape, that would bite me later. Clamped it down:










Matching one for the bottom input port:










Hooked up the Iwaki RD30 pump fed directly from the 400mm reservoir:










I had the return come in the bottom and used the longest internal tube to direct the flow to the top of the res in order to help bleeding. Then connected the CPU:










Hooked up the rad, and ran out of clear tube, had to use some of the leftover pink:










Time to fill it up:










2.55GPM while bleeding with the Iwaki at 19V, at 29V it was pushing a smidge over 3.5GPM:










Ready to start overclocking:


----------



## derickwm

Nice Essence One









What speakers/headphones you have with it?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Nice Essence One
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What speakers/headphones you have with it?


I have my pxc450's for now which are one of the best noise cancelling headphones, but still not as good as a real headphone. On the hunt for some denon d5000/d7000's. Once the wife goes back to work I might try the HD700/800s, but for now I need closed backs. Did you ever pick up some new headphones?


----------



## derickwm

Nah I'm quite satisfied with my HD280s. Perfect for what I need them for, and I'm more of a speaker guy anyway.


----------



## deafboy

Turning out to be a really nice test rig...I like


----------



## madbrayniak

Stren,
Im not sure if you mean active noise canceling headphones or just closed cans....but I have some AKG 271 MK2 that are really nice but they dont go really low. The rest of the range though sounds great...especially for music. If you want headphones that go deep I have been told that the ones made by Ultrasone are pretty hard to beat in the bass department.

Im not sure what your tastes are as some like alot of "thump" and others like me like the details with some "thump" and then some dont care for much "thump" at all.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> Stren,
> Im not sure if you mean active noise canceling headphones or just closed cans....but I have some AKG 271 MK2 that are really nice but they dont go really low. The rest of the range though sounds great...especially for music. If you want headphones that go deep I have been told that the ones made by Ultrasone are pretty hard to beat in the bass department.
> Im not sure what your tastes are as some like alot of "thump" and others like me like the details with some "thump" and then some dont care for much "thump" at all.


Yeah the PXC450s are active noise cancelling. I'm looking to move to more audiophile phones that still have some degree of passive isolation both for me and for those around me wife









A somewhat rambling video update on the test bench:


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I have my pxc450's for now which are one of the best noise cancelling headphones, but still not as good as a real headphone. On the hunt for some denon d5000/d7000's. Once the wife goes back to work I might try the HD700/800s, but for now I need closed backs. Did you ever pick up some new headphones?


What's your budget for the headphones??


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> What's your budget for the headphones??


To be honest I want to wait until I'm done with the build (with the exception of the waterfall reservoirs), see how brutal the final total is before I spend any more. I've been watching head-fi just to see what things go for while I keep an open mind.


----------



## Electrocutor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> To be honest I want to wait until I'm done with the build (with the exception of the waterfall reservoirs), see how brutal the final total is before I spend any more. I've been watching head-fi just to see what things go for while I keep an open mind.


When you get around to it: there is gap between 'good-enough' mainstream stuff with feature gimics and mediocre build quality to the real audiophile models. Some companies, such as Sennheiser, have decided to cater to both the budget gimic group and to the real audiophile group (so be aware of models and variations/versions). I did a lot of research twice now in the last couple years and the higher end Sennheiser and Beyerdynamic ended up being my choices for best price/performance at the entry-level audiophile range. I didn't want to spend over $500 for headphones, so I didn't look into the crazy high-end stuff. Having listened to both, I'd say that the Sennheiser models are better for open and Beyerdynamic better for closed. I wasn't able to audition any AKG, though.

... that Iwaki is nuts... nuts is good. I wonder if you would need thicker o-rings for the long term, though, from having the higher pressure throughout the loop: seal degradation is bad.


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electrocutor*
> 
> When you get around to it: there is gap between 'good-enough' mainstream stuff with feature gimics and mediocre build quality to the real audiophile models. Some companies, such as Sennheiser, have decided to cater to both the budget gimic group and to the real audiophile group (so be aware of models and variations/versions). I did a lot of research twice now in the last couple years and the higher end Sennheiser and Beyerdynamic ended up being my choices for best price/performance at the entry-level audiophile range. I didn't want to spend over $500 for headphones, so I didn't look into the crazy high-end stuff. Having listened to both, I'd say that the Sennheiser models are better for open and Beyerdynamic better for closed. I wasn't able to audition any AKG, though.
> ... that Iwaki is nuts... nuts is good. I wonder if you would need thicker o-rings for the long term, though, from having the higher pressure throughout the loop: seal degradation is bad.


AKG's, some Audio-Technica's, Grado's and Stax's are definitely some of the best out there. Notice how I say "some Audio-Technica's".


----------



## stren

Alright - while I haven't made progress on the project, I have made progress on the CPU water block review. Here's how I did the temperature sensors (some of these photos are repeats but are included for completeness as a how-to guide):

For this I was following Rubidium's excellent guide with some modifications.

Dallas one wire temperature sensors are much more accurate than the standard 2 wire thermistor type sensors that are used in current water temperature probes. However they need to be water proofed and mounted in the loop which means some work on my part.

So here's what I ordered - the temperature sensors and the crystalfontz USB interface- there are many options here, the one I chose was not the cheapest but gives a good amount of screen space:










The package came in:










In addition to the main screen display, you'll need a SCAB module that enables the sensor monitoring, plus a USB cable, plus the temperature sensors too.










Here's the break down of how to plug it in



















We also needed some other parts to build the temperature sensors into, the bitspower rotary q fitting is very flexible but has more ports than you'll probably need so you'll need to order some stop fittings or a different t adapter:










Here's what I ordered from mcmaster-carr at the top and at the bottom is a sample order for enough parts for one temp sensor from sidewinder (I had some parts already so only ordered what I needed). If you clean the stainless steel syringe well you may be able to reuse it, I ordered two just in case. The parts arrived:










I ordered the brass metal brush, I probably should have ordered something else though - maybe a steel one? Eitherway it seems to have worked for me. Brass barbs make life easier because otherwise you have to remove the nickel plating from the fitting.










First off rough up the surface of the temperature sensor, I used 220 grit regular sand paper:










Then rough up the interior surface of the barb using the metal brush (fit it in a drill and spend a few minutes doing the old in and out). I also sanded the end of the barb and it's chamfer with 220 grit. I then cut some small neoprene washers to fit around the temp sensors and hold it centered in the barb:










I bought the smallest I could find from home depot. If you can find something that's a perfect fit (any rubber grommet or washer that fits would be fine) then it would be better. You want to make the fit as perfect as possible otherwise the glue will leak past and it could ruin all your efforts. Fit a 2nd washer to keep the wire centered at the back of the barb. Now we're going to mix up the glue. Get your glue mats together:










I found about a quarter of the 1.7oz size would fill 2-3 3cc syringes. One 3cc syringe's worth is probably enough for 2 fittings. I mixed it in a disposable plastic shot glass that I had laying around.










Then take the plastic syringe, dip the end in and start sucking up the glue:










Stop when you have enough and wipe off the tip:










Attach the needle by screwing it on while pushing it in. Be careful to catch the glue that comes out while you do this:










Fill up around the temperature sensor slowly avoiding making any bubbles. You will want to fill up just above the edge of the fitting as the glue will shrink down a bit. As the glue will run you need to secure it so that it doesn't run out. I put mine loosely in a vice:










Here they are after drying for 24 hours:










You can see the glue is lower than the edge of the fitting. If your washer/grommet wasn't a good fit, a good amount of glue may have leaked past. If it's too low you can always top off later.










Now you're going to remove the grommet/washer and fill the other side of the fitting all the way to the top. Again take it slowly and avoid bubbles, keep going around and around the wires and try and keep the wires centered. Leave to dry in an upright position so that it doesn't run out the side:










All done:










You can then mount them in the bitspower q fitting:










I then added on my VL4N QDC's (along with g1/4 g3/8 adapters):










You can then add stop fittings and mount to your favorite waterblock and then leak test:










Looks kinda frankenstein, but hopefully the performance will be worthwhile


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks kinda frankenstein, but hopefully the performance will be worthwhile


Frankenstein? I think it looks freakin cool! Awesome modding, lots of creative engineering


----------



## nathanak21

Nice work. Verry clean and professional (as it should be)


----------



## Jeppzer

Sweede!
I like everything but the buttons on that display. Sand them down to not stick out so much?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Sweede!
> I like everything but the buttons on that display. Sand them down to not stick out so much?


Yeah the buttons are kinda silly, they really aren't used for much. They should have just made the display bigger IMO


----------



## stren

Yikes PPCS just agreed to sponsor 56 more blocks which means the total will be (in alphabetical order):

- Alphacool NexXxoS XP³ Light - Acetal Edition (Sponsored by Performance PC's)
- Bitspower Summit HF (Sponsored by Sidewinder Computers)
- Danger Den M6 (aka CPU-600) (Sponsored by Performance PC's)
- DT 5Noz (Sponsored by DT)
- DT Sniper (Sponsored by DT)
- EK Supreme HF Rev 4 - Sponsored by me








- EK Supremacy (Sponsored by EK)
- Koolance CPU-370 V 1.1 (Sponsored by Performance PC's)
- Phobya CPU-Cooler UC-1 LT (Sponsored by Performance PC's)
- Swiftech Apogee HD (Sponsored by Swiftech)
- Watercool HeatKiller Rev3 (Sponsored by Performance PC's)
- XSPC Rasa - Sponsored by me








- XSPC Raystorm - Sponsored by me








- XSPC Raystorm Full Copper (Sponsored by Performance PC's)

It's going to be a busy month. And I'm going to need more TIM!

I really want the MIPS IceForce block in there too, but MIPS haven't responded to my emails.


----------



## derickwm

I have two MIPS IceForce blocks on the way, just heard from them today


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I have two MIPS IceForce blocks on the way, just heard from them today


----------



## georgerm

That is an awesome roundup of blocks to test.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I have two MIPS IceForce blocks on the way, just heard from them today


Want to send me one to review quickly?

I was applying through their contact us on their website, did you do differently?

Also PPCS are also sponsoring the watercool heatkiller rev 3! I'm hoping sidewinder will also sponsor the aquacomputer block, then I'll only need derick to sponsor the iceforce and we'll have a full round up of every block!


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yikes PPCS just agreed to sponsor 5 more blocks which means the total will be (in alphabetical order):
> 
> - Bitspower Summit HF (Sponsored by Sidewinder Computers)
> 
> It's going to be a busy month. And I'm going to need more TIM!
> I really want the MIPS IceForce block in there too, but MIPS haven't responded to my emails.


Gary at sidewinders is the best. Thanks to him for providing the BP block !!!

And of course, thanks for all this hard-work so far stren. Much appreciated.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I have two MIPS IceForce blocks on the way, just heard from them today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to send me one to review quickly?
> 
> I was applying through their contact us on their website, did you do differently?
> 
> Also PPCS are also sponsoring the watercool heatkiller rev 3! I'm hoping sidewinder will also sponsor the aquacomputer block, then I'll only need derick to sponsor the iceforce and we'll have a full round up of every block!
Click to expand...

Lol well I don't think I'd be able to live it down if I didn't let you borrow the final piece to the puzzle









And I also contacted them through their website. How long ago did you contact them? It took a couple days for me to hear back.


----------



## Electrocutor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> And I'm going to need more TIM!


You may consider doing at least two TIM tests too; one with normal grease-style TIM and one with liquid metal. Using the liquid metal ensures a crazy solid thermal connection when done right.


----------



## Blizlake

Now that sounds amazing! Which heatkiller are they sending to you (copper, LT, etc), 'cause that's the block (or Cuplex Kryos) I'd go for if I had the money for watercooling my rig


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Lol well I don't think I'd be able to live it down if I didn't let you borrow the final piece to the puzzle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I also contacted them through their website. How long ago did you contact them? It took a couple days for me to hear back.


Ah two weeks ago, and then again yesterday. Let's see if they respond on this one. Haha that would be awesome if you did!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electrocutor*
> 
> You may consider doing at least two TIM tests too; one with normal grease-style TIM and one with liquid metal. Using the liquid metal ensures a crazy solid thermal connection when done right.


I'd love to do that, but I'm already testing my wife's patience as it is!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Now that sounds amazing! Which heatkiller are they sending to you (copper, LT, etc), 'cause that's the block (or Cuplex Kryos) I'd go for if I had the money for watercooling my rig


This is the link Hank sent - hopefully it's the socket 2011 version though...

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_498_495&products_id=26574


----------



## stren

So has anyone had problems using PWM control of the MCP35X2?

I have the PWM splitter cable connected and hooked up to the CPU fan header. I can then read the pump rpm's but the PWM control doesn't do anyting. I tried both speedfan and the Asus Fan Xpert and neither seemed to change the flow.

Any ideas?

>> edit - it seems like it was the external power supply I was using for the pumps - I guess because I hadn't connected the grounds I was having issues. Using the regular PSU fixed it. Now I can at least control it with the bios. Speedfan still has issues so I'm reinstalling fanxpert now...

>> double edit
- so I couldn't get speedfan to work
- the bios settings were getting over ridden after boot
- the asus fanxpert software couldn't give me a perfect manual setting that wasn't insensitive to temperature

Luckily the crystalfontz lcd display had some general purpose IO pins that could be configured as PWM! Sweet. So I was able to use that while still logging temps!

Testing is under way!


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> So has anyone had problems using PWM control of the MCP35X2?
> I have the PWM splitter cable connected and hooked up to the CPU fan header. I can then read the pump rpm's but the PWM control doesn't do anyting. I tried both speedfan and the Asus Fan Xpert and neither seemed to change the flow.
> Any ideas?
> >> edit - it seems like it was the external power supply I was using for the pumps - I guess because I hadn't connected the grounds I was having issues. Using the regular PSU fixed it. Now I can at least control it with the bios. Speedfan still has issues so I'm reinstalling fanxpert now...
> >> double edit
> - so I couldn't get speedfan to work
> - the bios settings were getting over ridden after boot
> - the asus fanxpert software couldn't give me a perfect manual setting that wasn't insensitive to temperature
> Luckily the crystalfontz lcd display had some general purpose IO pins that could be configured as PWM! Sweet. So I was able to use that while still logging temps!
> Testing is under way!


Awesome, can't wait to see how your results look with the MCP35X2 at different speeds. Have you decided on one or a few pump speed settings for testing ?


----------



## stren

Trying to do 0.5gpm to 2.5gpm in 0.5gpm steps, so five data points, that's about the range of the pump. If I see something interesting in the data though I might do more steps


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Trying to do 0.5gpm to 2.5gpm in 0.5gpm steps, so five data points, that's about the range of the pump. If I see something interesting in the data though I might do more steps


Perfect.









I'm hoping the multiple data points will confirm a n00b theory I have that in low restriction loops such as mine, too much flow (as in the MCP35X2 at high speed) can work against the effectiveness of the loop. Or maybe I'm just full of it. I dunno.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping the multiple data points will confirm a n00b theory I have that in low restriction loops such as mine, too much flow (as in the MCP35X2 at high speed) can work against the effectiveness of the loop. Or maybe I'm just full of it. I dunno.


Stephen at swiftech was saying above 2.5gpm you can get turbulence in radiators and at that point it may help to run radiators in parallel.

So far I have two data points on one block which says that 2.7gpm is 0.7 deg C better than 2.1gpm on that block. We'll see how it goes, it's possible that some blocks just don't like high flow!


----------



## Electrocutor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Stephen at swiftech was saying above 2.5gpm you can get turbulence in radiators and at that point it may help to run radiators in parallel.
> So far I have two data points on one block which says that 2.7gpm is 0.7 deg C better than 2.1gpm on that block. We'll see how it goes, it's possible that some blocks just don't like high flow!


As I understand it, turbulant flow is significantly better through radiators as it increases heat transfer and laminar flow is better through tubing as it decreases resistance.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electrocutor*
> 
> As I understand it, turbulant flow is significantly better through radiators as it increases heat transfer and laminar flow is better through tubing as it decreases resistance.


It could be I don't know enough about such things, I only had to study 2 classes on it freshman year lol and that was a while ago! Maybe he was talking about the transition into turbulence where things are usually worse than turbulent or laminar flow? I don't know, in my previous testing I had seen issues at higher flows but didn't have the measuring gear to know if it was from the pumps heat dump and how high the flow was anyway!

I'm also running into throttling issues, the 2gpm and 2.5gpm data were fine, but the 1gpm and 1.5gpm data saw some cpu throttling. At the least I'll have to re take those, but I wish I understood it. I saw the same thing on my workstation even though all the bios options were set to disable any throttling


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> It could be I don't know enough about such things, I only had to study 2 classes on it freshman year lol and that was a while ago! Maybe he was talking about the transition into turbulence where things are usually worse than turbulent or laminar flow? I don't know, in my previous testing I had seen issues at higher flows but didn't have the measuring gear to know if it was from the pumps heat dump and how high the flow was anyway!
> I'm also running into throttling issues, the 2gpm and 2.5gpm data were fine, but the 1gpm and 1.5gpm data saw some cpu throttling. At the least I'll have to re take those, but I wish I understood it. I saw the same thing on my workstation even though all the bios options were set to disable any throttling


I assume an RIVE with a full board block ? Maybe need a few heatsinks and a fan on the *backside* of the board on the mosfet block retention plate. There are FETs there that are cooled by nothing more than the plate and some thermal tape. See this thread.

EDIT: Please DO NOT touch that plate! You'll lose a fingerprint.







I put a probe on mine, and it was hitting 65C under load.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> It could be I don't know enough about such things, I only had to study 2 classes on it freshman year lol and that was a while ago! Maybe he was talking about the transition into turbulence where things are usually worse than turbulent or laminar flow? I don't know, in my previous testing I had seen issues at higher flows but didn't have the measuring gear to know if it was from the pumps heat dump and how high the flow was anyway!
> I'm also running into throttling issues, the 2gpm and 2.5gpm data were fine, but the 1gpm and 1.5gpm data saw some cpu throttling. At the least I'll have to re take those, but I wish I understood it. I saw the same thing on my workstation even though all the bios options were set to disable any throttling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assume an RIVE with a full board block ? Maybe need a few heatsinks and a fan on the *backside* of the board on the mosfet block retention plate. There are FETs there that are cooled by nothing more than the plate and some thermal tape. See this thread.
> 
> EDIT: Please DO NOT touch that plate! You'll lose a fingerprint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put a probe on mine, and it was hitting 65C under load.
Click to expand...

Lol i put a 300 degree splint on my fingertip. I didn't lose it


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> EDIT: Please DO NOT touch that plate! You'll lose a fingerprint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put a probe on mine, and it was hitting 65C under load.


Should I be impressed or something? I just walked out of a 90C sauna, and I (and my fingers) still seem to be fine...









So stren, you ran any tests on the MIPS yet? How's it looking?


----------



## BOB850123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Should I be impressed or something? I just walked out of a *90F* sauna, and I (and my fingers) still seem to be fine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So stren, you ran any tests on the MIPS yet? How's it looking?


Fixed.







90C is 194F


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> I assume an RIVE with a full board block ? Maybe need a few heatsinks and a fan on the *backside* of the board on the mosfet block retention plate. There are FETs there that are cooled by nothing more than the plate and some thermal tape. See this thread.
> EDIT: Please DO NOT touch that plate! You'll lose a fingerprint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put a probe on mine, and it was hitting 65C under load.


Put a little spit on your fingertip. If it is that hot the spit will protect you, and if it's really hot the spit will boil.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BOB850123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> Should I be impressed or something? I just walked out of a *90F* sauna, and I (and my fingers) still seem to be fine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So stren, you ran any tests on the MIPS yet? How's it looking?
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 90C is 194F
Click to expand...

90F = 32C = Swedish Sauna.
I was talking about a Finnish sauna. See my location?


----------



## BOB850123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> 90F = 32C = Swedish Sauna.
> I was talking about a Finnish sauna. See my location?


Yeah but you originally wrote 90C.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> I assume an RIVE with a full board block ? Maybe need a few heatsinks and a fan on the *backside* of the board on the mosfet block retention plate. There are FETs there that are cooled by nothing more than the plate and some thermal tape. See this thread.
> EDIT: Please DO NOT touch that plate! You'll lose a fingerprint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put a probe on mine, and it was hitting 65C under load.


Actually this is just a raw R4E right now. I have a ton of fans blowing on the heatsinks though and trying to keep the backplate cool too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Should I be impressed or something? I just walked out of a 90C sauna, and I (and my fingers) still seem to be fine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So stren, you ran any tests on the MIPS yet? How's it looking?


Nope Derick needs to send one to me







(I still haven't heard back from mips)

It's not a big deal though I can process the rest and apply again to them. Chances are if they see everyone else's blocks reviewed they might be more amenable...


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BOB850123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> 90F = 32C = Swedish Sauna.
> I was talking about a Finnish sauna. See my location?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but you originally wrote 90C.
Click to expand...

90C might not be ordinary, but 70C and above is normal sauna temperature.


----------



## BOB850123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> 90C might not be ordinary, but 70C and above is normal sauna temperature.


That does not sound very healthy.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Should I be impressed or something? I just walked out of a 90C sauna, and I (and my fingers) still seem to be fine...


I don't really care if you are impressed or not.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BOB850123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> 90C might not be ordinary, but 70C and above is normal sauna temperature.
> 
> 
> 
> That does not sound very healthy.
Click to expand...

"A sauna session can be a social affair in which the participants disrobe and sit or recline in temperatures typically between 70 °C (158 °F) and 100 °C (212 °F). This induces relaxation and promotes sweating."

- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sauna

Well I'm glad my sense of 70c + was correct, though, I still don't stay long when it goes over 80.


----------



## stren

Well I added a fan underneath the motherboard, and rearranged some others and finally got some data without throttling.

This is prelim data, I have tons more stuff to show in the review itself, but just wanted to show a little something and get some feedback on it:










- the waterblock performance is shown by the cpu to water delta
- the system performance is shown the the cpu to air delta

For this cpu block round up we're only really interested in CPU to Water, however it's interesting to see that the gap between the two lines diverges as flow rate increases. This delta is the water to air delta temperature which indicates the radiator + pump performance. As the pump is a mcp35x2 which dumps little heat in the water (and has a heatsink too) then we can assume that this is mainly the radiator performance and it seems to be declining with flow rate while the cpu block keeps getting better. It seems that [email protected] might be right and that radiators don't like speeds of 2.5gpm+


----------



## itskerby

Indeed, diminishing returns over ~1.5 GPM from the looks of it.

Interested to see those waterblock comparisons


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Nope Derick needs to send one to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I still haven't heard back from mips)
> 
> It's not a big deal though I can process the rest and apply again to them. Chances are if they see everyone else's blocks reviewed they might be more amenable...


Still awaiting a PM








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*


Look at you being all fancy with graphs


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Well I added a fan underneath the motherboard, and rearranged some others and finally got some data without throttling.
> 
> This is prelim data, I have tons more stuff to show in the review itself, but just wanted to show a little something and get some feedback on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - the waterblock performance is shown by the cpu to water delta
> - the system performance is shown the the cpu to air delta
> 
> For this cpu block round up we're only really interested in CPU to Water, however it's interesting to see that the gap between the two lines diverges as flow rate increases. This delta is the water to air delta temperature which indicates the radiator + pump performance. As the pump is a mcp35x2 which dumps little heat in the water (and has a heatsink too) then we can assume that this is mainly the radiator performance and it seems to be declining with flow rate while the cpu block keeps getting better. It seems that [email protected] might be right and that radiators don't like speeds of 2.5gpm+


Y U stop at just over 2.5GPM?

I double dog dare you to use the Iwaki.


----------



## Blizlake

The crowd demands 3.5gpm


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Y U stop at just over 2.5GPM?
> I double dog dare you to use the Iwaki.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> The crowd demands 3.5gpm


Ah I would if I could easily change the two. The other option would be get another mcp35x and then I can still PWM it up and down
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Still awaiting a PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at you being all fancy with graphs


Lol Yeah I was waiting on MIPS for a bit, have the blocks arrived yet? I assume (if we're going to do this) that it would be better for me use it first so that you don't have to take it out and put it back in?


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Y U stop at just over 2.5GPM?
> I double dog dare you to use the Iwaki.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> The crowd demands 3.5gpm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah I would if I could easily change the two. The other option would be get another mcp35x and then I can still PWM it up and down
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Still awaiting a PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at you being all fancy with graphs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol Yeah I was waiting on MIPS for a bit, have the blocks arrived yet? I assume (if we're going to do this) that it would be better for me use it first so that you don't have to take it out and put it back in?
Click to expand...

Then get another mpc35x!


----------



## Quest99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Then get another mpc35x!


Insanity!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Ah I would if I could easily change the two. The other option would be get another mcp35x and then I can still PWM it up and down
> Lol Yeah I was waiting on MIPS for a bit, have the blocks arrived yet? I assume (if we're going to do this) that it would be better for me use it first so that you don't have to take it out and put it back in?


I plug my MCP655 into my fan controller and vary the speed with voltage.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Then get another mpc35x!


You know if my wife kills me - I *may* not be able to complete the test


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Then get another mpc35x!
> 
> 
> 
> You know if my wife kills me - I *may* not be able to complete the test
Click to expand...

lol


----------



## stren

Also upgraded to centos 6.2 and finally got digital audio outputs to work in stereo! Oh and TRIM support and chrome too! So now I no longer need that mITX server/htpc/video watcher


----------



## Electrocutor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> The crowd demands 3.5gpm


Are there really that many people that use an Iwaki RD-30? Even double pumps can't push that much water through several blocks, elbows, radiators, and reservoir. You have to already do optimizations just to keep flow between 1 and 1.5gpm with a single cpu and single gpu block with rads and a reservoir. All of those G1/4" fittings and connections add up to significant resistance.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Also upgraded to centos 6.2 and finally got digital audio outputs to work in stereo! Oh and TRIM support and chrome too! *So now I no longer need that mITX server/htpc/video watcher*


My condolences









And what's with all the people taking me seriously in this thread?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Then get another mpc35x!
> 
> 
> 
> You know if my wife kills me - I *may* not be able to complete the test
Click to expand...

Your wife seemed so kind and innocent


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electrocutor*
> 
> Are there really that many people that use an Iwaki RD-30? Even double pumps can't push that much water through several blocks, elbows, radiators, and reservoir. You have to already do optimizations just to keep flow between 1 and 1.5gpm with a single cpu and single gpu block with rads and a reservoir. All of those G1/4" fittings and connections add up to significant resistance.


Agreed there are only a few people who are interested in that kind of performance and are willing to tolerate the noise to get there. The trend seems to be more towards close to slient systems these days!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> My condolences
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what's with all the people taking me seriously in this thread?


Haha - well originally that was my plan but I think 2.5gpm should be enough for this review, plus I need to get this done! It seems like the highest performance systems would use two or more parallel rads and shoot for as high a flow as possible. However how big a temperature difference is worth pursuing? Even 2 degrees isn't going to really change your maximum overclock much at all. If you're chasing that why aren't you looking at chillers/phase?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Your wife seemed so kind and innocent


That was before she found out I had ordered the 2nd 3930K/R4E


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Electrocutor*
> 
> Are there really that many people that use an Iwaki RD-30? Even double pumps can't push that much water through several blocks, elbows, radiators, and reservoir. You have to already do optimizations just to keep flow between 1 and 1.5gpm with a single cpu and single gpu block with rads and a reservoir. All of those G1/4" fittings and connections add up to significant resistance.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed there are only a few people who are interested in that kind of performance and are willing to tolerate the noise to get there. The trend seems to be more towards close to slient systems these days!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> My condolences
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what's with all the people taking me seriously in this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha - well originally that was my plan but I think 2.5gpm should be enough for this review, plus I need to get this done! It seems like the highest performance systems would use two or more parallel rads and shoot for as high a flow as possible. However how big a temperature difference is worth pursuing? Even 2 degrees isn't going to really change your maximum overclock much at all. If you're chasing that why aren't you looking at chillers/phase?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Your wife seemed so kind and innocent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was before she found out I had ordered the 2nd 3930K/R4E
Click to expand...

What did she do AFTER she found out?


----------



## Jeppzer

They probably kissed and made up.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> They probably kissed and made up.


orly?


----------



## Spotswood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Well I added a fan underneath the motherboard...










Let me know if you need any more tabs, bits of extrusion or fasteners.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> orly?


Yeah she wasn't that impressed. We'll see, if I have to sell it after this review then you know it wasn't forgotten about. She's very understanding though in general, pariticularly considering every available surface in the house has been taken up with computer parts for the last few months.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spotswood*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you need any more tabs, bits of extrusion or fasteners.


Thanks Rich, I think it's ok balanced where it is for now







and apologies for taking so long on the case review - on the plus side the case should get a lot of exposure from the waterblock review!


----------



## stren

Alright looks like MIPS wants me to review but doesn't particularly want to send me one directly:
Quote:


> please ask frozen-cpu through aquatuning for a testsample or try to get one from
> another forum member


Kinda weird, so I guess I have to write to aquatuning now?

Also now that I finally have it working on linux, I'm really happy with the Essence One - really sounds great and the digital output even works with the virtual machine also now that the kernel's all updated!


----------



## Jeppzer

write to frozen-cpu, they might ship you bawls. They're shipping me bawls, for the reasonable shipping charge of 85 USD.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> write to frozen-cpu, they might ship you bawls. They're shipping me bawls, for the reasonable shipping charge of 85 USD.


Lol I wrote to aquatuning - if that doesn't work I'll write to frozen. I hadn't bother to ever write them because they say in their contact form not to write to them about sponsorship or review samples lol.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Alright looks like MIPS wants me to review but doesn't particularly want to send me one directly:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> please ask frozen-cpu through aquatuning for a testsample or try to get one from
> another forum member
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda weird, so I guess I have to write to aquatuning now?
> 
> Also now that I finally have it working on linux, I'm really happy with the Essence One - really sounds great and the digital output even works with the virtual machine also now that the kernel's all updated!
Click to expand...

Hmm.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Hmm.


So they just sent yours direct?

Seems kinda weird to ask me to write to their distributor, Koolance for example just said we're having ppcs send you one.


----------



## derickwm

Yep - straight from Germany :/


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Yep - straight from Germany :/


Sounds like they don't particularly give a monkeys then. "Yes it would be nice to be included in a review, but why don't you try asking someone else for one?"

Lol

In all fairness at the end he did say:

"if there is no way to get one, please let me know."

But still...


----------



## derickwm

They are a small company and probably have a very limited sponsorship budget. You can borrow one of mine though


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> They are a small company and probably have a very limited sponsorship budget. You can borrow one of mine though


Yeah I guess someone used all of that sponsorship budget up for the year huh







I wonder who that was...









Yeah I know what you mean, but then again tiny companies like DT sent me 4 blocks. And then PPCS sent 6 blocks! I shouldn't complain though - I've been extremely lucky with sponsors for this review and the build!

I still want to wait a few days for aqua/fcpu before I ask you to go through the hassle of shipping me a block. If I do ask you though I'll get it done quick and back out to you. Right now it takes about 1.5 days per block. I'm processing the rasa test results right now. I figured that would be the hottest block so I thought I'd get it done next after the 5Noz in case it was too hot! I may have to do the 5Noz again though, I have a feeling I got the ports the wrong way round as they aren't labelled on the block.


----------



## derickwm

Which one are you testing for Aqua? The $300 one


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Yep - straight from Germany :/
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like they don't particularly give a monkeys then. "Yes it would be nice to be included in a review, but why don't you try asking someone else for one?"
> 
> Lol
> 
> In all fairness at the end he did say:
> *
> "if there is no way to get one, please let me know."*
> 
> But still...
Click to expand...

1 minute later you reply "No one else can, plz gief"


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Which one are you testing for Aqua? The $300 one


Nah aquacomputer declined to participate saying it had been out for a while and that it had been reviewed a bunch of times and was in the middle of the pack basically.

Bummer cause it would be the only block I'm missing I believe!


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Yep - straight from Germany :/
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like they don't particularly give a monkeys then. "Yes it would be nice to be included in a review, but why don't you try asking someone else for one?"
> 
> Lol
> 
> In all fairness at the end he did say:
> *
> "if there is no way to get one, please let me know."*
> 
> But still...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1 minute later you reply "No one else can, plz gief"
Click to expand...










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Which one are you testing for Aqua? The $300 one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah aquacomputer declined to participate saying it had been out for a while and that it had been reviewed a bunch of times and was in the middle of the pack basically.
> 
> Bummer cause it would be the only block I'm missing I believe!
Click to expand...

Ah. Too bad. Y u no respond to my PM


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> 1 minute later you reply "No one else can, plz gief"


LOL yeah I was tempted...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. Too bad. Y u no respond to my PM


Just did!

Prelim rasa results. I'm re running some of the suspicious data points to make sure the wiggle is real.










If it is real then I'm guessing the hump is showing the transition from laminar to turbulent flow. Note how much lower the flow rates are with the Rasa though. Max flow of ~1.7gpm vs 2.6 for the 5Noz.


----------



## derickwm

Dat voltage.


----------



## 3930K

Holy off topic batman!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> Dat voltage.


lol, seems like a great pair of chips though 5 was tough for any gulftown under water even at 1.55!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> lol, seems like a great pair of chips though 5 was tough for any gulftown under water even at 1.55!


If you're just going for CPU-Z and not actually stability, 5.0 is pretty easy for most Gulftown Chips. I hit 5.1 on air with my 970 with 1.5V. Just gotta do some software overclocking once you boot in at 4.6 or so (I ran 4.6 at 1.45V 24/7 so it wasn't that great of a chip).


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> If you're just going for CPU-Z and not actually stability, 5.0 is pretty easy for most Gulftown Chips. I hit 5.1 on air with my 970 with 1.5V. Just gotta do some software overclocking once you boot in at 4.6 or so (I ran 4.6 at 1.45V 24/7 so it wasn't that great of a chip).


Ah I've had a couple of 980x's that were worse than your 970 then 

Only my 990x's had a chance of 5 lol


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Even if you were just clocking them up in Windows? Booting at 5 would be a heck of a feat, but getting there in Windows has been easy on every 1366 chip I've messed around with so far which includes multiple 970s and two 980Xs.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Even if you were just clocking them up in Windows? Booting at 5 would be a heck of a feat, but getting there in Windows has been easy on every 1366 chip I've messed around with so far which includes multiple 970s and two 980Xs.


Yeah I have bad luck with chips, I had two 980x's, one that could hit 4.3 24/7 and one that could hit 4.4 24/7 I think. I had one decent 990x (4.7 24/7) and then killed that







the 2nd 990x was average (4.6 24/7), both 3930Ks are 4.8-4.9 24/7 and the 3770K was 4.7 24/7 lol

I'm not exactly scared of the volts either so it's not like I'm being overly conservative. Although by 24/7 stable I mean bigadv folding stable which is harder than most people's 24/7 measure of stability


----------



## derickwm

Software OC'ing? Lolwut.

I booted into this. Bigadv stable though? Probably not


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Software OC'ing? Lolwut.
> I booted into this. Bigadv stable though? Probably not


Don't kill them then







seems like very nice chips particularly that you're doing it on an SR2. For max validations and the like you need to OC after boot though. Personally I like that new OC key that comes with the R4E for that as I dislike SW, but I'm not exactly a bencher anyway haha.


----------



## derickwm

Interesting, OC'ing after boot never crossed my mind







I'll give it a shot tonight.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Software OC'ing? Lolwut.
> I booted into this. Bigadv stable though? Probably not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't kill them then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seems like very nice chips particularly that you're doing it on an SR2. For max validations and the like you need to OC after boot though. Personally I like that new OC key that comes with the R4E for that as I dislike SW, but I'm not exactly a bencher anyway haha.
Click to expand...

I like that too.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

I once saw a 990x at 5.5. The guy was running on 1.9 volts. On air or water. Temps were at 90C idle. I don't think that chip lasted long.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I once saw a 990x at 5.5. The guy was running on 1.9 volts. On air or water. Temps were at 90C idle. I don't think that chip lasted long.


Yikes - the highest I ever went was 1.66 on water on my first 3930K to see if I could get past a wall at 5.22, It's been folding 24/7 at 1.49 since though I think it's degrading slowly. Good job I got the extra OCing warranty







I get scared as soon as I get close to 1.6 lol


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I once saw a 990x at 5.5. The guy was running on 1.9 volts. On air or water. Temps were at 90C idle. I don't think that chip lasted long.


That idiot...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Software OC'ing? Lolwut.
> I booted into this. Bigadv stable though? Probably not


Faster was able to get his 990s up to 5.2GHz on water for 24/7... maybe you have a chip that epic!


----------



## derickwm

What kind of voltage did he have?

And... *chip_s_


----------



## stren

So as some of you may know I'm working on a CPU Waterblock Roundup Review, I'm completed 3/15 of the blocks and have been writing up the data and test results. There's tons of data and lots of different ways to present it.

Some useful information about my test:-
- I'm using Indigo Xtreme so as to take out the mount variation factor.
- 3930K/R4E @ 4.8GHz, 1.45VCore
- 8K Prime run for an hour (like Martin would do), data is an average of the last 20 minutes

What I'd like to know is how do you want the results presented in the conclusion? I will probably plot all of these anyway somewhere in the review but I wanted to choose one for those interested in a quick summary.

1. 20 min Average of [*Average Core* Temperature - *Water In* Temperature] at fixed pump power
- this is how Martin did it, it looks purely at the waterblock performance by ignoring any radiator/pump effects as flow varies

2. 20 min Average of [*Max* Core Temperature - *Water in* Temperature] at fixed pump power
- this takes into account core to core variation - some blocks have much more significant core-to-core variation. When I overclock generally I'm looking at my maximum core temperature, not the average. This seems more useful in terms of day-to-day use of a block

3. 20 min Average of [*Average Core* Temperature - *Air In* Temperature] at fixed pump power
- this gives an example of how your loop may perform in real life as it looks at air temperature rather than water. This means that changes in flow that affect water temperature due to the pump or radiator will also be included.

4. 20 min Average of [*Max Core* Temperature - *Air In* Temperature] at *fixed pump power*
- this gives an example of how your overclocking may be affected by a block - it takes into account effects of pump/radiators and looks at the max core temp because that's often the biggest concern. To me this is the most practical measure of "real" performance

5. 20 min Average of [Average Core Temperature - Water In Temperature] at varying pump powers
- this shows how each block truly performs at different flow rates but must be combined with a secondary plot showing restriction in order to be useful.

Number 4 seems to be the most useful in terms of "what do these blocks mean to my loop", while number 1 or 5 seem to give the most accurate indication of raw block performance but the data .

Thoughts? What would you base the conclusion off of?


----------



## ugotd8

Speaking purely for myself, I'm of the opinion that the temp sensors on the cores of the 3930K are suspect. Isn't it defying physics when you have a core at 70C and a core at 59C when they are mere nanometers away from each other ?

I'll defer to the WC experts here on which option would be best, but I'd ask that the average of the cores be used as opposed to max, unless of course what I said above proves to be false.

And once again, thank you.


----------



## Blizlake

If I were to see only one graph, I'd take the number 5








Does "fixed pump speed" mean that you only show one measurement point like pump @12V? And variable pump speed means that you take many measurement points like 12, 10, 8 and 6 volts and present them as a curve?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Speaking purely for myself, I'm of the opinion that the temp sensors on the cores of the 3930K are suspect. Isn't it defying physics when you have a core at 70C and a core at 59C when they are mere nanometers away from each other ?
> I'll defer to the WC experts here on which option would be best, but I'd ask that the average of the cores be used as opposed to max, unless of course what I said above proves to be false.
> And once again, thank you.


That's a good point - though I have seen some interesting data - for example the rasa block had 20C average core to core variation while the Supreme HF had ~12C, both were mounted with Indigo Xtreme and the mount looked good for both. Even if they had the same average core temperature wouldn't you rather have less spread?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> If I were to see only one graph, I'd take the number 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does "fixed pump speed" mean that you only show one measurement point like pump @12V? And variable pump speed means that you take many measurement points like 12, 10, 8 and 6 volts and present them as a curve?


Yes I'd show pretty much all the different plots varying flow somewhere, but for those that want a 2 minute summary is a single fixed point with the pump at a particular power setting good?


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> If I were to see only one graph, I'd take the number 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does "fixed pump speed" mean that you only show one measurement point like pump @12V? And variable pump speed means that you take many measurement points like 12, 10, 8 and 6 volts and present them as a curve?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I'd show pretty much all the different plots varying flow somewhere, but for those that want a 2 minute summary is a single fixed point with the pump at a particular power setting good?
Click to expand...

But is there a possibility that "Block Ö" loses to "block Å" at 7V, but block Å wins when the flow gets higher? If that could happen, then a single point wouldn't be good me thinks.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> But is there a possibility that "Block Ö" loses to "block Å" at 7V, but block Å wins when the flow gets higher? If that could happen, then a single point wouldn't be good me thinks.


Yes it's possible and the test results may change what I want to do. For now though it seems like the blocks are behaving similarly when looking at average core temps at similar flows and that therefore when using a fixed pump power the higher flow blocks tend to win. It's early days yet though!


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Wait, are you still building a rig?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Wait, are you still building a rig?


Yes but I got distracted







It's still being built but the cpu block review is slowing me down a bit. Oh that and not getting fired


----------



## itskerby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> 1. 20 min Average of [*Average Core* Temperature - *Water In* Temperature] at fixed pump power
> - this is how Martin did it, it looks purely at the waterblock performance by ignoring any radiator/pump effects as flow varies


I feel like #1 offers the most "widely usable" information, and is probably the best to focus on, but I do like #5 as well.

That said...there can never been too much data. Maybe even compare blocks test for test and give them */10 for each test (compared to the other blocks), but use #1 as the basis for your conclusions.
It's definitely relevant if Block A offers the best cooling of the bunch, but only at X flowrate, and I think people would like to know that figure as well.

And above all else, thank you so much for doing this test for the community. It really moves things forward.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itskerby*
> 
> I feel like #1 offers the most "widely usable" information, and is probably the best to focus on, but I do like #5 as well.
> That said...there can never been too much data. Maybe even compare blocks test for test and give them */10 for each test (compared to the other blocks), but use #1 as the basis for your conclusions.
> It's definitely relevant if Block A offers the best cooling of the bunch, but only at X flowrate, and I think people would like to know that figure as well.
> And above all else, thank you so much for doing this test for the community. It really moves things forward.


Haha well I have to finish it first! I'll definitely present all the data so that can people can make their conclusions. I'd actually been thinking about a score system to generally help people process the data so it's funny you mentioned it. Maybe something like this with A/B/C grades based on:

Part 1: Average Core to Water vs Flow
Part 2: Restriction (or reallyl the lack of it)
Part 3: Core to core variation
Part 4: Mount/Compatability (Fitting & Sockets)

Then using that as a guide people can then dig into what's important to them?

The problem with a fixed pump setting is that I only have one data point so it's more subject to error than looking at the numbers across the entire flow







Well I guess I have to finish up the rest of the blocks before I *really* have to make any decisions lol


----------



## itskerby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Haha well I have to finish it first! I'll definitely present all the data so that can people can make their conclusions. I'd actually been thinking about a score system to generally help people process the data so it's funny you mentioned it. Maybe something like this with A/B/C grades based on:
> Part 1: Average Core to Water vs Flow
> Part 2: Restriction (or reallyl the lack of it)
> Part 3: Core to core variation
> Part 4: Mount/Compatability (Fitting & Sockets)
> Then using that as a guide people can then dig into what's important to them?
> The problem with a fixed pump setting is that I only have one data point so it's more subject to error than looking at the numbers across the entire flow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess I have to finish up the rest of the blocks before I *really* have to make any decisions lol


Sounds like a good plan, I'm holding back some purchases until you finish (no rush though, cough







)

How's the MCP35X2 treating you?


----------



## Lutro0




----------



## Citra




----------



## Blizlake

Lutro0 just made my day


----------



## shadowhero18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Lutro0 just made my day


*tries to make facebook like button appear on screen*

I'm with ya!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itskerby*
> 
> Sounds like a good plan, I'm holding back some purchases until you finish (no rush though, cough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> How's the MCP35X2 treating you?


Haha well just bear in mind I'm testing with IX and normal TIM will introduce bowing and other mount effects that may change the distribution. So if you're basing it on my data you may want to use IX lol. I love the MCP35X2, quiet despite it's power and the PWM just makes sweeping the flow variable so easy. I added the heatsink and have a dedicated fan on it so that the heat stays out of the loop as much as possible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*


Lol lutro0 - btw I received my sleeving tools from you last week! I still mean to call you on skype about it - but my wife is at home all the time right now studying for the cpa so I don't get to use a windows machine because I haven't got my own one running yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Lutro0 just made my day


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowhero18*
> 
> *tries to make facebook like button appear on screen*
> I'm with ya!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*


Lol seriously!


----------



## Electrocutor

Just out of curiosity, how are you compensating your data for different flow rates if you only test at certain power levels? Having a less restrictive block means that the flow would also be higher through the radiator; and the cooling portion of the test should be a constant, no?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electrocutor*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how are you compensating your data for different flow rates if you only test at certain power levels? Having a less restrictive block means that the flow would also be higher through the radiator; and the cooling portion of the test should be a constant, no?


So I'll present the data many ways but will include these two somewhere:

- at a fixed power level that represents "what you'll expect in a loop" due to differences in block restriction, this should be a delta to water so as to avoid secondary radiator/pump effects
- at varying power levels that represents how the block varies with flow, this I'll plot vs air and vs water so you can see the secondary effects of radiator/pump

Did that answer the question?


----------



## Blizlake

Maybe he wants a comparison with all the loops running at a fixed gpm instead of fixed pump speed. Like every block @ 1.5gpm.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Maybe he wants a comparison with all the loops running at a fixed gpm instead of fixed pump speed. Like every block @ 1.5gpm.


Gotcha - well hopefully the flow rate curves will show that and you can choose at what point to read it







Sadly I don't have an exact flow rate that will be constant across all blocks. Maybe that's something to do on the regular TIM retest lol


----------



## Blizlake

You are going to do a retest on regular TIM? Oh god, you're not going to be updating the build for a while, are you?


----------



## Electrocutor

If you do not fix the flow rate to specific constants, then you introduce the flow vs heat transfer of your selected radiator into the data. Different radiators respond differently to changes in flow rate, so giving data at fixed pump levels is really only valid for the PQ curve test.

Alternatively, you can use pump power as the constant, but then you will need to calculate and adjust your numbers for the radiator's flow vs heat transfer and flow vs pressure drop so that the numbers for each CPU block can be compared as apples to apples.


----------



## Electrocutor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Gotcha - well hopefully the flow rate curves will show that and you can choose at what point to read it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly I don't have an exact flow rate that will be constant across all blocks. Maybe that's something to do on the regular TIM retest lol


?? Pump -> Valve -> Flow Meter -> Pressure meter -> CPU -> pressure meter


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> You are going to do a retest on regular TIM? Oh god, you're not going to be updating the build for a while, are you?


Lol - well if I get a 3rd PSU I'll have enough spare gear to finish the build with the 990x while I keep testing on the 2nd 3930K corsair please send me an ax650 or something
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electrocutor*
> 
> If you do not fix the flow rate to specific constants, then you introduce the flow vs heat transfer of your selected radiator into the data. Different radiators respond differently to changes in flow rate, so giving data at fixed pump levels is really only valid for the PQ curve test.
> Alternatively, you can use pump power as the constant, but then you will need to calculate and adjust your numbers for the radiator's flow vs heat transfer and flow vs pressure drop so that the numbers for each CPU block can be compared as apples to apples.


What I was trying to say is that I'll be presenting data in many forms, of which one would be like this:










With this plot you can then pick a fixed flow rate of interest to you, draw a vertical line up and look at the difference between the curves.

This plot can be misleading though - it makes the rasa and supreme HF look close, but really the rasa has terrible core to core variation and is way more restrictive such that the "useful" performance is much better on the supreme HF.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electrocutor*
> 
> ?? Pump -> Valve -> Flow Meter -> Pressure meter -> CPU -> pressure meter


I need to get a pressure meter that's the next step







If this goes well I may get one


----------



## stren

So now I'm just confused - the Bitspower Summit HF performed terribly - so badly in fact that there has to be something wrong, yet the TIM reflow looked fine. I'll have to take the block apart tomorrow to see if there's something wrong internally with this sample







The only thing I did notice was that the fins inside the block run at 90 degrees to the normal orientation for every other block. I'll have to retry the block another time, but for now I'm moving on to the supremacy.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> So now I'm just confused - the Bitspower Summit HF performed terribly - so badly in fact that there has to be something wrong, yet the TIM reflow looked fine. I'll have to take the block apart tomorrow to see if there's something wrong internally with this sample
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I did notice was that the fins inside the block run at 90 degrees to the normal orientation for every other block. I'll have to retry the block another time, but for now I'm moving on to the supremacy.


Argh! Of course, that's the one I'm waiting for.









Gotta be something wrong, mine's kicking butt. Did the springs possibly wedge into the stud openings ? Re-tighten after re-flow ?

In case this is of any help, here's how it's installed on my setup:



And here's a quick shot of my temps:


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Argh! Of course, that's the one I'm waiting for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta be something wrong, mine's kicking butt. Did the springs possibly wedge into the stud openings ? Re-tighten after re-flow ?
> In case this is of any help, here's how it's installed on my setup:


Yeah I had mine 90 degree rotated to that. I was following the instructions and double checked the pictures because I was surprised that the fins would be vertical rather than the normal horizontal (relative to a normal ATX tower mount).

Overall I was seeing 4 degrees worse on average core temp than the xspc rasa block (which I expect to be the worst block in the test) plus 23 degree core to core variation (EK supreme HF was 13 degrees and the two designs are very similar).

When I retest I'll mount the same way you did. I also opened up the block to check there weren't any surprises inside and it looks perfectly normal. Reflow looked good too and the mount felt fine and shouldn't have moved because I don't touch it once mounted and testing. Wasn't loose at the end either so I don't know what's the problem.

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## stren

I did get a little bit of time to work on the main build:










I decided to simplify my linux disk system. I had bene using a raid card, 4 ssds and 4 HDDs and now that large SSD prices were coming down it seemed like a good time to consolidate.

So I picked up a 512gb SSD to replace my 300 gigs worth made up of 4 drives:










As well as a 3TB drive to replace my 3x1TB drives










With linux drive if you're atuomatically mounting the drives then the order they get plugged in can matter. Going down to only 2 + an occasional backup makes life a lot easier when changing out motherboards.










I normally buy WD drives, but as they hadn't released a 7200rpm 3TB sata drive I went with Seagate










So I took out the side mount HDD system:










And started taking out drives:










The 512gb is actually smaller - 7mm tall while the older 128gb is 9mm:










Spare drives:










Nearly done:










And done - the right drives will be for the gaming rig - 128gb boot, 2x128gb raid 0 for games, 32gb SLC for swap. The left drives are 512gb for boot/home of linux workstation, 128 temporary ssd that was left hooked up to transfer files, 3TB backup drive and 1TB old file storage.










Now to sell the old stuff:


----------



## nvidiaftw12

What ssds are those that you would be selling?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> What ssds are those that you would be selling?


To be honest I'm not sure exactly what I'll sell, but I think these are what I have spare:

32gb intel x25-e SLC ssd used for ~2 years
64gb M4 ssd opened but unused
128gb C300 ssd
256gb samsung 830 ssd (possibly)
1tb wd black (possibly 2 of these)
3TB seagate *sas* drive
LSI 9211-8i card
Supermicro SAS2008 based 8i sata/sas card
8087 mini sas to 4xsata breakout cables
Xonar essence STX sound card
Creative Titanium sound card

I'll post a for sale thread when I've worked out what I'm doing


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Will be interested in a hdd, and possibly an ssd.


----------



## derickwm

You have a mess of SSDs/HDDs sir...


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> You have a mess of SSDs/HDDs sir...


Too true - I was tempted to sell all the gaming rig SSDs too and move to a 512 for that too. I really didn't like having that many drives.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Sign me up for a few!

Post your FS thread in here when you've decided


----------



## Blizlake

I wonder how much it would cost to ship a ssd internationally...


----------



## 3930K

I'm interested in that 256 830, I need another one for raid. My games are choking my first drive!


----------



## ArkAngel666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> I wonder how much it would cost to ship a ssd internationally...


Well... for an example, it costs USD $68.41 to ship an Intel 520 Series 240GB SSD from TigerDirect to Australia... lol. I've got a cart saved with TD for three EVGA 680 4GB FTW+'s and with the currency currently at AUD1.029 > USD1.00, I'm saving $700 in the retail price differences and the converting of AUD to USD, lmao. Shipping for three 680's is only $120 or $150 USD I think. International shipping can be expensive for singular items and not always worth it for small singular items.

I would hope it be a bit less shipping privately than by buying from a business online.


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArkAngel666*
> 
> Well... for an example, it costs USD $68.41 to ship an Intel 520 Series 240GB SSD from TigerDirect to Australia... lol. I've got a cart saved with TD for three EVGA 680 4GB FTW+'s and with the currency currently at AUD1.029 > USD1.00, I'm saving $700 in the retail price differences and the converting of AUD to USD, lmao. Shipping for three 680's is only $120 or $150 USD I think. International shipping can be expensive for singular items and not always worth it for small singular items.
> I would hope it be a bit less shipping privately than by buying from a business online.


That's interesting. If shipped via a small flat-rate USPS box, it would be around $17 to ship from the US to Australia.


----------



## ArkAngel666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> That's interesting. If shipped via a small flat-rate USPS box, it would be around $17 to ship from the US to Australia.


Yeah I would assume they do something similar to PC Case Gear, which I believe is the biggest and best store in Australia for computer parts (they just started doing pre-built systems) but their one downside is their lowest shipping price of $12. Even for a $5 cable it will cost $12 postage, the advantage of that though is the Express price (1-2 days) is also $12, lol.

A single 680 to be shipped to Australia is also the $68.41 USD, so $68 must be a flat rate or something for such a distance through them. I must admit that it does say in checkout they are only estimates so they could be less, but I don't think they would be considering you pay the price they give as an estimate when you pay for the order. So even if it does cost them less to send it, they rip you off, which I hope wouldn't be the case.

Edit: Although I just refresh my TD cart and now it says (in the cart, not checkout) Second Day $21.25 and UPS Worldwide $156.49... so I have no idea what they're doing. Lol.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArkAngel666*
> 
> Edit: Although I just refresh my TD cart and now it says (in the cart, not checkout) Second Day $21.25 and UPS Worldwide $156.49... so *they* have no idea what they're doing. Lol.


fixed that for ya









I know shipping something to Australia should be more expensive than to europe, at least in most cases. USPS flat rate boxes do come in handy from time to time, if you can cram everything in a box small enough.

Also stren, YGPM.


----------



## 3930K

stren, YGPM.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> stren, YGPM.


Wait for the FS-thread







Mine was 100% folding related. Or, 95%...


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> stren, YGPM.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait for the FS-thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was 100% folding related. Or, 95%...
Click to expand...











I'm inpatient...


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm inpatient...


I'm outpatient, but semantics I suppose.









I want some hand-me-down Stren hardware just to say I have something he used.


----------



## jackofhearts495

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> I wonder how much it would cost to ship a ssd internationally...


It'd only cost $17 (via USPS Priority Flat Rate). Shipping internationally can be annoying, and often takes a long time to get to the destination, though. I just sent an SSD to Canada and it took nearly 2 weeks.


----------



## stren

So you guys will need to be patient, it may take me weeks to actually post a FS thread. I have a lot on with the CPU block testing, my job and of course this build haha

As for international shipping don't forget that flat rates may not apply to international and that if you're unlucky you can get charged with customs too


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> So you guys will need to be patient, it may take me weeks to actually post a FS thread. I have a lot on with the CPU block testing, my job and of course this build haha
> As for international shipping don't forget that flat rates may not apply to international and that if you're unlucky you can get charged with customs too


CPU block test > Build > FS thread > work









The thought of customs fees did occur to me, I know UK is a PITA to send stuff to. No idea about Finland though, which is kinda embarassing tbh


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> *Giving everything to Bass > Build > CPU Blocks > FS work*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thought of customs fees did occur to me, I know UK is a PITA to send stuff to. No idea about Finland though, which is kinda embarassing tbh


Fixed that for you


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> *Giving everything to Bass 3930K > Build > CPU Blocks > FS work*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thought of customs fees did occur to me, I know UK is a PITA to send stuff to. No idea about Finland though, which is kinda embarassing tbh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed that for you
Click to expand...

Fixed *THAT* for you









@Blizlake: Shady looking package was misdelivered to our house today... It looked like it had drugs.


----------



## derickwm

If anything i get everything since I'm the closest


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> If anything i get everything since I'm the closest


But I'm the poorest!

Well, by just a little...


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> But I'm the poorest!
> Well, by just a little...


Bull crap. You have a 3930k. Now me on the other hand...

I have a feeling stren is not going to have a hard time selling his stuff...


----------



## 3930K

The only difference is that all my money goes to my rig. All of yours doesn't.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> The only difference is that all my money goes to my rig. All of yours doesn't.


Almost all of it does...


----------



## 3930K

Where does the rest go?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Where does the rest go?


Into food for school... But, this thread is kinda going ot.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

I think it should go to Pentium4 531 Overclocker because iv been ninja viewing most of the thread, and clearly I'm the poorest. This is my second rig, my last rig was a Pentium 4..... 531 @ 3 Jiggahertz







And now that I think about it, That Caselab could probably hold another system on the other side of that motherboard tray with some creativity and work


----------



## derickwm

It's here.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> It's here.


Nice - so what's the plan? You have 3 2P boards, and one case that supports HTPX but not Asus 2P format? Which board gets the STH10?


----------



## derickwm

The UD7 duh











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Trololol


----------



## nvidiaftw12

>Has his on buildlog.

>Posts in another persons build log.


----------



## Jeppzer

> ?????
> Profit


----------



## itskerby

It's like stren just listed some used panties for sale, good grief









Have to say that the drive bays look a bit lonely after your consolidation though...


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itskerby*
> 
> It's like stren just listed some used panties for sale, good grief
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to say that the drive bays look a bit lonely after your consolidation though...


Lulz - yes the drive bays do look empty - sounds like an excuse to add that mITX file server

I wonder if I can fit one of these in the base of the pedestal while still fitting the 560's side mounted?

http://koolance.com/hx-cu1080-radiator-9-fan-120mm-20-fpi-copper


----------



## stren

Seeing bad data and core to core spread on the raystorm similar to what I saw on the Summit HF.

I think it must be something do with the reflow because I know the raystorm block is better than it was showing me.

On the other hand the Apogee HD performed exceptionally well. I was expecting great repeatability out of the TIM and now I'm just confused :-/

*Bad results that might be TIM*

Bitspower Summit HF:










DT 5Noz:










XSPC Raystorm:










*"Average" results:*

EK Supreme HF:










EK Supremacy:










*Better than expected results:*

XSPC Rasa:










Swiftech Apogee HD:










Anyone got a clue - they all look similar-ish to me?


----------



## stren

So I talked to chris at enerdyne and he mentioned that the bad ones look a bit streaky as if reflow was ended early. I had assumed that if TIM had spread out fully over the CPU that it was good. So this time I made sure that after the temp drop as reflow starts that I waited for the CPU went back up to 91C. This still didn't help, but then I retightened the mount screws and reflowed again on the same ETI. (The TIM is fairly thick at one end so you can't fully tighten the screws until it's reflowed). There was no temp drop so I just let it sit at 91C for a while until I saw some TIM squeeze out the side, then shut it down a bit after that. Temps look a lot better now (20C better) so I think that's cured it.

So I guess now my method has to be to retighten after the initial reflow, and then do a 2nd reflow. The bad news is that this means I will have to retake all the data that I've done already so that I'm consistent on method


----------



## itskerby

:/ I hate to say it, but IX may be too inconsistent for such an undertaking. Especially given how diverse the mounting methods are, I'm not surprised to see the Apogee up at the top.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itskerby*
> 
> :/ I hate to say it, but IX may be too inconsistent for such an undertaking. Especially given how diverse the mounting methods are, I'm not surprised to see the Apogee up at the top.


Yeah apparently Maingear (who rebrand IX and sell it as T1000) recommend retightening the block during reflow to help with this. I'm going to try this going forward and see if data looks better!

I have 15 more IX samples to play with so fingers crossed for reliable data


----------



## stren

Last of the CPU blocks came in:


----------



## Blizlake

lol did you actually get yours before Derick got his?








That's one good looking block though, love it


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> lol did you actually get yours before Derick got his?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's one good looking block though, love it


Yeah Derick had his stuff sent direct from MIPS, while MIPS had frozencpu send me one.

Yeah it looks good except for the packaging lol but who cares about that. The metal mounting plate isn't held down (same as the raystorm i.e. it can just lift up) which I don't like, but again not a big deal. On the plus side it can double as a throwing star!


----------



## Blizlake

So the shiny throwing star isn't fixed to the black part in any way?
Btw, you mentioned in derick's thread that it's light: isn't that a bad thing? I've always thought that a heavy block would be better than a light one (if they were otherwise identical).


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> So the shiny throwing star isn't fixed to the black part in any way?
> Btw, you mentioned in derick's thread that it's light: isn't that a bad thing? I've always thought that a heavy block would be better than a light one (if they were otherwise identical).


I don't think being light really matters to be honest as long as it's built to be strong enough of course. I think it's easy to feel that the more metal the higher the chance of it performing better, but performance wise I don't think it matters much because it's really more about the fins and the jetplate. There's something nice about the feel of a solid weighty block though.


----------



## Spotswood

Gotta love computing equipment that can also function as a weapon.


----------



## stren

Coming soon to a forum near you:










EK Supreme is undergoing testing right now, hence the bad photoshop


----------



## Jeppzer

I thought the shop was excellent, didn't notice until I read your text.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> I thought the shop was excellent, didn't notice until I read your text.


Some more pics:


----------



## TheHarvman313

Stren thank so much for doing all this testing. Can't wait to see the results.








Definite +rep for you!!!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHarvman313*
> 
> Stren thank so much for doing all this testing. Can't wait to see the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definite +rep for you!!!


No worries - at this stage it's fun and informative. I hope it doesn't get out of control and feel like a 2nd job though









After I got done with the supreme I was able to take a family shot:










I'm going to start the forum threads for the review tonight even though I don't have all the data yet. That way I can start polls so people can vote for which block they think will win.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> No worries - at this stage it's fun and informative. I hope it doesn't get out of control and feel like a 2nd job though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I got done with the supreme I was able to take a family shot:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to start the forum threads for the review tonight even though I don't have all the data yet. That way I can start polls so people can vote for which block they think will win.




You sir, are the OCN Superstar.


----------



## jackofhearts495

Mind posting the links to your review/poll in this thread when you make 'em?


----------



## Lutro0




----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*


Lol - well luckily someone made a guide for heatshrinkless sleeving because I didn't have enough heatshrink









I do however need some more connectors and wire and then I'm good to go.

Yeah I know, I've been slacking








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> 
> You sir, are the OCN Superstar.


Aha well I've got to do a ton more work first, but thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackofhearts495*
> 
> Mind posting the links to your review/poll in this thread when you make 'em?


Will do, I have to do it late at night so that no one can reply before I make 15 replies, one for each block lol.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Lol - well luckily someone made a guide for heatshrinkless sleeving because I didn't have enough heatshrink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do however need some more connectors and wire and then I'm good to go.
> Yeah I know, I've been slacking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aha well I've got to do a ton more work first, but thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will do, I have to do it late at night so that no one can reply before I make 15 replies, one for each block lol.


Just make the original post and then quickly make 15 replies that are labeled "reserved"


----------



## Lutro0

Stren, let me know what you need and I will sponsor it for your build.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02*
> 
> Just make the original post and then quickly make 15 replies that are labeled "reserved"


yeah that was the plan but some forums still make you wait 30seconds in between posts which means 8 minutes during which someone may post something annoying








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> Stren, let me know what you need and I will sponsor it for your build.


Thanks Lutro0, I'd feel bad though

On a side note after getting confidence in 5 blocks results I'm now seeing some instability on the cpu. Temps were better than before which makes me wonder if it's degraded from all the IX reflow. I'll need to bump vcore a few notches which is fine, but it invalidates all the existing data I have


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> yeah that was the plan but some forums still make you wait 30seconds in between posts which means 8 minutes during which someone may post something annoying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Lutro0, I'd feel bad though
> On a side note after getting confidence in 5 blocks results I'm now seeing some instability on the cpu. Temps were better than before which makes me wonder if it's degraded from all the IX reflow. I'll need to bump vcore a few notches which is fine, but it invalidates all the existing data I have


I would just run it at a lower point where you know it's stable. Something like 4.0. The clocks don't matter as much as the delta T


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02*
> 
> I would just run it at a lower point where you know it's stable. Something like 4.0. The clocks don't matter as much as the delta T


Yeah if I go up too high I might see some more throttling, maybe I'll keep vcore the same and drop to 4.7. I wanted to have a higher OC than some testers have been using because it's more relevant to me - but now I'm seeing why some people choose milder test points









OCN thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1287684/strens-2012-cpu-water-block-roundup/0_50

My website:

http://extremerigs.blogspot.com/p/2012-cpu-water-block-roundup.html

XS and H to come


----------



## Reglar

How long has the CPU been in use? I thought I read that CPU's will require more vcore after a bit of a burn in; what was once stable no longer is. It could be that and not the reflows.

I agree with the idea to keep vcore constant and a lower OC so that the tests are consistent.


----------



## Reglar

Oh, and to avoid re-doing ALL of the first tests, you might want to consider releasing comparative stats for the ones that had the same vcore and OC, then pick the block that was in the middle and redo that test at the lower vcore and OC. That would allow people to "bridge" the results.

Of course if you have decided to redo all the earlier tests then you don't need this idea


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reglar*
> 
> How long has the CPU been in use? I thought I read that CPU's will require more vcore after a bit of a burn in; what was once stable no longer is. It could be that and not the reflows.
> I agree with the idea to keep vcore constant and a lower OC so that the tests are consistent.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reglar*
> 
> Oh, and to avoid re-doing ALL of the first tests, you might want to consider releasing comparative stats for the ones that had the same vcore and OC, then pick the block that was in the middle and redo that test at the lower vcore and OC. That would allow people to "bridge" the results.
> Of course if you have decided to redo all the earlier tests then you don't need this idea


Thanks yeah - I think to be fair I have to redo everything - I'll offset some of the previous numbers to give myself confidence in the new results, but that's about it. Trying to be as scientific as I can given how many people have trusted me to do this right haha!


----------



## stren

Also posted at XS: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?282245-Stren-s-2012-CPU-Water-Block-Roundup

and H: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1708036


----------



## Blizlake

Trying to get famous, huh? Cute


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Trying to get famous, huh? Cute


Trying to keep sponsors happy 

XS and H gave my build log the most views after bit-tech and ocn


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Trying to get famous, huh? Cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to keep sponsors happy
> 
> XS and H gave my build log the most views after bit-tech and ocn
Click to expand...

Bit-T got more views? jesus christ how horrifying


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Trying to get famous, huh? Cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to keep sponsors happy
> XS and H gave my build log the most views after bit-tech and ocn
Click to expand...

Y u no post in bit-tech then?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Y u no post in bit-tech then?


Cause they seem to be more hard core modders than performance-o-philes, correc me if I'm wrong though


----------



## ugotd8

While we're on the subject... [H] can go take a long walk off a short pier. Some people (read: probably only me) think they hosed us out of the Chimp Challenge this year.









And before anyone gets upset, I'm only half serious.


----------



## csm725

But of course they did, I'll go check my IRC logs for it, but they've openly admitted to helping OCC win 'for craps and giggles'.


----------



## sn0w

Gosh Stren, hurry up...


----------



## Electrocutor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sn0w*
> 
> Gosh Stren, hurry up...


Poor guy has had to restart so many times.


----------



## TA4K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electrocutor*
> 
> Poor guy has had to restart so many times.


Didnt make any checkpoints. Silly Stren. You must jump past the flag to make a checkpoint!


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> yeah that was the plan but some forums still make you wait 30seconds in between posts which means 8 minutes during which someone may post something annoying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Lutro0, I'd feel bad though
> On a side note after getting confidence in 5 blocks results I'm now seeing some instability on the cpu. Temps were better than before which makes me wonder if it's degraded from all the IX reflow. I'll need to bump vcore a few notches which is fine, but it invalidates all the existing data I have


Pish Posh, OCN Members have always been there for me - I am just spreading back the love. Shoot me a PM so I can round up what you need buddy!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sn0w*
> 
> Gosh Stren, hurry up...


With the build or with the cpu test?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electrocutor*
> 
> Poor guy has had to restart so many times.


Yeah I would have been on block 12 out of 15 with all of the retests I've done, now I'm back to the first block lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TA4K*
> 
> Didnt make any checkpoints. Silly Stren. You must jump past the flag to make a checkpoint!


The only flag I see around here is in my neighbours back yard!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> Pish Posh, OCN Members have always been there for me - I am just spreading back the love. Shoot me a PM so I can round up what you need buddy!


Ok I'll PM you, maybe we can trade some stuff because I ordered too much of some things and not enough of others lol.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sn0w*
> 
> Gosh Stren, hurry up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the build or with the cpu test?
Click to expand...

Both!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TA4K*
> 
> Didnt make any checkpoints. Silly Stren. You must jump past the flag to make a checkpoint!
> 
> 
> 
> The only flag I see around here is in my neighbours back yard!
Click to expand...

Go jump next to it in a Mario costume and post a pic of their faces









Oh and gz on 3k posts


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sn0w*
> 
> Gosh Stren, hurry up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the build or with the cpu test?.
Click to expand...

The build. I don't give a damn about the CPU test - I'll buy the least common one regardless


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Both!!
> Go jump next to it in a Mario costume and post a pic of their faces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and gz on 3k posts


Lol thanks - I was wondering what to do special with the 3000th post, then got bored and posted anyway








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> The build. I don't give a damn about the CPU test - I'll buy the least common one regardless


Pfff you don't have to buy blocks you're sponsored by mips and koolance







Honestly I expect most blocks to be within a few degrees of each other. That kind of difference can be made up by making sure you have a good tim application and mount lol.

I need to get on with this build so that derick's build doesn't overtake mine in number of views! Sadly work deadlines are 2 weeks out which means a frantic scramble - any extra time is spent sourcing food and running cpu tests


----------



## nvidiaftw12

My post count is 1 ahead.


----------



## 3930K

So, stren, what happened witht teh modz?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Pfff you don't have to buy blocks you're sponsored by mips and koolance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I expect most blocks to be within a few degrees of each other. That kind of difference can be made up by making sure you have a good tim application and mount lol.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I need to get on with this build so that derick's build doesn't overtake mine in number of views! Sadly work deadlines are 2 weeks out which means a frantic scramble - any extra time is spent sourcing food and running cpu tests


I'm quite close









I think I have quite a bit before my next update though. I don't think I'll be getting those PSUs anytime soon and those are holding pretty much everything back


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I need to get on with this build so that derick's build doesn't overtake mine in number of views! Sadly work deadlines are 2 weeks out which means a frantic scramble - any extra time is spent sourcing food and running cpu tests


Start giving stuff away, otherwise you got no shot in that regard.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> My post count is 1 ahead.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> So, stren, what happened witht teh modz?


I'm still slowly modding in the background, mainly painting fans and radiators slowly







I don't have time to work on the bigger mods right now








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quite close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have quite a bit before my next update though. I don't think I'll be getting those PSUs anytime soon and those are holding pretty much everything back


Yeah ever since that AP15 give away you shot up lol. I might still be ahead if you count my other forum viewers though








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Start giving stuff away, otherwise you got no shot in that regard.


lulz, gotta make sure I have the $$$ to finish the build first


----------



## derickwm

Lol I dunno what you're talking about...what giveaway









You probably are ahead when counting others, my build isn't that popular on other forums. Course yours has a much more "complete" look to it. Mine just has crap thrown into it. It's funny how a couple of missing components can really just throw off the look of completion. Hopefully get some more rads soon









It doesn't help that I just dropped a ton of money on some toys almost completely unrelated to my build *sigh*.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Lol I dunno what you're talking about...what giveaway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You probably are ahead when counting others, my build isn't that popular on other forums. Course yours has a much more "complete" look to it. Mine just has crap thrown into it. It's funny how a couple of missing components can really just throw off the look of completion. Hopefully get some more rads soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't help that I just dropped a ton of money on some toys almost completely unrelated to my build *sigh*.


Yeah I'd be almost done except for the sleeving and waterfalls if it wasn't for the CPU roundup, if I had another PSU and if Corsair would send me the sponsored memory though I could actually get the gaming side up and running. Wondering if I should just sell the 580's if I'm not going to have it up for a few months. The 660ti's might cause their value to drop, so I could just sell and wait for the 780 or 8970. I have a 460 I can use to run things on lowre settings.

What did you end up buying? I've just had to pay a bunch of bills recently, dentists, doctors and a vacation add up


----------



## derickwm

Corsair hasn't sent you the memory yet!? Motherofgod.jpg

I've always been against the 580s - says the guy with the 295









Secret stuff...for work


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Lol I dunno what you're talking about...what giveaway


So that's why he said he PM'd the "winners"









But your buildlog views should be safe, now that the giveaway is over only the frequent trolls view Dericks buildlog









One question though... Is the CPU block roundup worth doing if you think that the differences are insignificant?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> So that's why he said he PM'd the "winners"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But your buildlog views should be safe, now that the giveaway is over only the frequent trolls view Dericks buildlog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One question though... Is the CPU block roundup worth doing if you think that the differences are insignificant?


Yeah I still think it's useful- knowing how blocks perform not only helps people choose but also pushes companies to innovate. Whether I think most people need to worry about performance as the only consideration is a different matter. People do strange things with their loops sometimes and often the CPU block choice should be the least of their concerns.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Lol I dunno what you're talking about...what giveaway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that's why he said he PM'd the "winners"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But your buildlog views should be safe, now that the giveaway is over only the frequent trolls view Dericks buildlog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One question though... Is the CPU block roundup worth doing if you think that the differences are insignificant?
Click to expand...

Because this is OCN not bittech.


----------



## stren

Now with extra Lutro0!










I think this may mean I'll have to start the sleeving soon!


----------



## sn0w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Now with extra Lutro0!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this may mean I'll have to start the sleeving soon!


VEEERRRRRY NICE!


----------



## Jeremy1998

Arggg!! I read through this entire post like a week ago, and now I have to wait for updates.


----------



## 3930K

Stren you lucky £@&$%#+! You got that HEX 1500W PSU from EVGA!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Stren you lucky £@&$%#+! You got that HEX 1500W PSU from EVGA!


Huh?


----------



## 3930K

You didnt know? I got an email from them about it, here's a link. Maybe you should do a giveaway








http://www.evga.com/nl.asp?id=944
You probably didn't realise cos all you needed to enter was a Mods Rig with at least a picture.


----------



## Blizlake

Ahahahah









But hey you needed a psu, right?


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Ahahahah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But hey you needed a psu, right?


He has an AX1200


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> He has an AX1200


He also has like 3 rigs?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> ... Yeah I'd be almost done except for the sleeving and waterfalls if it wasn't for the CPU roundup, *if I had another PSU* and if Corsair would send me the sponsored memory though I could actually get the gaming side up and running. ...


----------



## 3930K

An ax1200 can power both of the rigs in this project running at full blast... Well, he needed a psu and now he's bloody well got a £300 one for free.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> You didnt know? I got an email from them about it, here's a link. Maybe you should do a giveaway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.evga.com/nl.asp?id=944
> You probably didn't realise cos all you needed to enter was a Mods Rig with at least a picture.


No I saw I didn't win anything from the facebook giveaway, didn't know about this. Good job you told me or I wouldn't have claimed the prize!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Ahahahah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But hey you needed a psu, right?


Yeah this actually helps, this way I can bring up the gaming rig while keeping the AX1200 in use on the watercooling test bench! Plus 1500W is going to enable me to add that fourth card









I might do a give away later of something from my pile of stuff to sell that sits in the corner - but right now I'm way too busy to do anything with that pile!

>> maybe I should play the lottery too - this may be my lucky week!


----------



## 3930K

Lol at playing the lottery. Still, Phaedrus will be proud


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> He has an AX1200


Correction I have two AX1200's







the plan going forward is:

AX1200 (overkill I admit) for the linux workstation in project thief
AX1200 (also overkill but I didn't have anything else handy) for the watercooling test rig
NEX 1500 (thanks evga!) for the gaming rig
Some 650W thing that I can't remember in my wife's e8500/gtx460 rig


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Correction I have two AX1200's, the plan going forward is:
> AX1200 (overkill I admit) for the linux workstation in project thief
> AX1200 (also overkill but I didn't have anything else handy) for the watercooling test rig
> NEX 1500 (thanks evga!) for the gaming rig
> Some 650W thing that I can't remember in my wife's e8500/gtx460 rig


Overkill on PSUs ? Oh man, that's a hot topic lately, 3 pages of debate on a simple thread here.







Thread was jacked by PSU debate.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

I refuse to post in psu threads. Always get flamed.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I refuse to post in psu threads. Always get flamed.


Yeah, TwoCables tried to fight the good fight but sadly the E-peensters shouted him down.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Yeah, TwoCables tried to fight the good fight but sadly the E-peensters shouted him down.


Actually, I'm one of the ones that votes for overkill. xD.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Actually, I'm one of the ones that votes for overkill. xD.


Ack! Sry, no disrespect intended.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Yeah, TwoCables tried to fight the good fight but sadly the E-peensters shouted him down.


Yeah I hear you, if you already have PSU's that are overkill though I feel it's different to buying PSU's that are overkill. I suppose if you have the money though an over rated PSU should last longer and be quieter than buying an adequate PSU. Certainly if you plan to upgrade in future there is no harm in overshooting. That's what happened to me though and now I ended up with overkill lol.

I bought the AX1200 for the workstation because when my old 550W died I thought I might be going with a 2/4P setup soon. Later on I found that hexes would be all my tools could use.

The 2nd AX1200 was pretty much perfect for the 990x + 3x480's all overclocked (1150W at the wall under gaming, more under stress tests)

I was thinking about buying an AX650 for the water cooling bench, but didn't really want to when I didn't need it (I could just wait 2 months after all to be done with the CPU block testing). The NEX1500 is nice though because it means I don't have to change PSU mid test (which conceivably could slightly change results), plus it enables that elusive 4th GPU







It also means I can game once in a while (as soon as Corsair send me that memory). Sharing one AX1200 for two computers would have been awkward because the linux workstation never reboots and the testbench reboots *all* the time.

It does mean that the gaming rig will only have a 560 and a 360 for cooling though as the 2nd 560 is being used in the water cooling bench - but I think that should be fine. I was running the 990x/3xgtx480's on 2x360 with only 5 fans working for a while









If I run all three rigs at once though I think I may end up throwing a breaker


----------



## stren




----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Yeah, TwoCables tried to fight the good fight but sadly the E-peensters shouted him down.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I'm one of the ones that votes for overkill. xD.
Click to expand...










I checked the thread when the war was ongoing and thought about giving some support to twocables but meh, they wouldn't have changed their minds no matter what I would have posted... Every PSU thread ends up being a frigging warzone of epeeners vs. the smart ones









So stren, did you contact EVGA already? I wonder how long it'll take for you to get your new PSU... That's one sweet price though, isn't the NEX1500W worth something like 400 bucks?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I checked the thread when the war was ongoing and thought about giving some support to twocables but meh, they wouldn't have changed their minds no matter what I would have posted... Every PSU thread ends up being a frigging warzone of epeeners vs. the smart ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So stren, did you contact EVGA already? I wonder how long it'll take for you to get your new PSU... That's one sweet price though, isn't the NEX1500W worth something like 400 bucks?


I guess I should have re-phrased that. I vote for overkill psu's, not overkill systems. I think it's stupid to be pushing psu's to their utmost limits when you can get a more powerful one for almost no more.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I checked the thread when the war was ongoing and thought about giving some support to twocables but meh, they wouldn't have changed their minds no matter what I would have posted... Every PSU thread ends up being a frigging warzone of epeeners vs. the smart ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So stren, did you contact EVGA already? I wonder how long it'll take for you to get your new PSU... That's one sweet price though, isn't the NEX1500W worth something like 400 bucks?


Yeah I think attitudes take a while to be adjusted, for a while there were some bad PSU's out there, so now people are very conservative. Plus people love to tell others to spend more than they need to lol

Yeah it comes with individually sleeved heatshrinkless cables so I would have thought at least $400, maybe 450. Not sure. Pretty sweet though


----------



## Electrocutor

I'll drop a few thoughts on the PSU discussion...

I believe in logical overkill, not crazy overkill. From 0 to 30% load they are usually silent and cool, from 30 to 60% they are usually slightly warm with a quiet hum fan noise, from 60 to 90% they are usually really warm and audibly moving some air, and from 90 to 100% they're a raging inferno. I shoot for my max load to be about 60-75% of PSU max load.

Your PSU most certainly can affect your CPU temps. I've personally seen my CPU drop 6-8C by going from a generic brand at about 75% load to a Corsair Bronze at about 50% load. It's not to do with too much or too little power; it's all about the voltage fluctuations. Some PSUs are better at keeping voltages constant while varying loads. You can get some data about different models from http://www.plugloadsolutions.com/80PlusPowerSupplies.aspx.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I guess I should have re-phrased that. I vote for overkill psu's, not overkill systems. I think it's stupid to be pushing psu's to their utmost limits when you can get a more powerful one for almost no more.


Well it can be a good amount more - I mean a quality 850W is ~170 while a quality 1200 is more like 270, if you pay tax too then that's $110. I guess compared to a 3K rig the difference is small, but 100 bucks is 100 bucks you know what I mean?

Plus just to prove I am still working on project thief:


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I guess I should have re-phrased that. I vote for overkill psu's, not overkill systems. I think it's stupid to be pushing psu's to their utmost limits when you can get a more powerful one for almost no more.


I guess I should have re-phrased that too... I do understand people not wanting to buy a PSU rated at exactly their power consumption, but there's a not-so-fine line between safeguard-overkill and stupid-overkill, if you get what I mean. My rig pulls like 300W (maybe a tad over) but I didn't want to buy a 400W PSU, so I got a 500W one that could probably almost run 7870's in crossfire (it's really a 550W unit afaik).
So that kind of "overkill" I encourage, but the dude in the thread in question was getting 2 680's, even with all the stuff he wouldn't have needed anything over 650W, so even 750W or 850W would have been a big overkill.
Let's just say that I understand your point of view but I do not agree with it, at least not completely.

And even if the budget is like 6k, why should he spend the extra 50-100 bucks on a bigger psu? I'm sure he could think of some other way to spend 100 bucks.

Oh damn dem radiator and fans look awesome, delicious combo


----------



## Electrocutor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> I guess I should have re-phrased that too... I do understand people not wanting to buy a PSU rated at exactly their power consumption, but there's a not-so-fine line between safeguard-overkill and stupid-overkill, if you get what I mean. My rig pulls like 300W (maybe a tad over) but I didn't want to buy a 400W PSU, so I got a 500W one that could probably almost run 7870's in crossfire (it's really a 550W unit afaik).
> So that I encourage, but the dude in the thread in question was getting 2 680's, even with all the stuff he wouldn't have needed anything over 650W, so even 750W or 850W would have been a big overkill.
> Let's just say that I understand your point of view but I do not agree with it, at least not completely.
> And even if the budget is like 6k, why should he spend the extra 50-100 bucks on a bigger psu? I'm sure he could think of some other way to spend 100 bucks.
> Oh damn dem radiator and fans look awesome, delicious combo


I'm confused... 100w (CPU) + 200 (680) + 200 (680) + 20 (Mobo) + 20 (fans) + 20 (2 hdds) + 20 (blu-ray, LED, USB peripherals, etc) = ~600 watts ... I wouldn't get anything less than a 750w and would probably want a 850w just to make sure it didn't have to work.


----------



## Electrocutor

Quote:


> Oh damn dem radiator and fans look awesome, delicious combo


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16613/ex-rad-416/Alphacool_NexXxoS_UT60_Full_Copper_Triple_120mm_Radiator_-_Custom_Painted_White.html?id=iACRyFeL&mv_pc=822
Even FrozenCPU can see the writing on the wall and is painting rads.


----------



## ugotd8

Would love to put the whole PSU discussion to bed and not jack Stren's log here. Those that know, save. Those that don't, waste. I recall a poll a few years back on OCN about average age of OCN members. Let me just say, in my humble opinion, that you will never be able to convince a 21-25 year old american male that he doesn't need a 1500W power supply because, god dammit, his rig is special.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Well it can be a good amount more - I mean a quality 850W is ~170 while a quality 1200 is more like 270, if you pay tax too then that's $110. I guess compared to a 3K rig the difference is small, but 100 bucks is 100 bucks you know what I mean?


I agree. I just saw too many people recommending a 650 watt psu for cfx 6950s/70s.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> I guess I should have re-phrased that too... I do understand people not wanting to buy a PSU rated at exactly their power consumption, but there's a not-so-fine line between safeguard-overkill and stupid-overkill, if you get what I mean. My rig pulls like 300W (maybe a tad over) but I didn't want to buy a 400W PSU, so I got a 500W one that could probably almost run 7870's in crossfire (it's really a 550W unit afaik).
> So that kind of "overkill" I encourage, but the dude in the thread in question was getting 2 680's, even with all the stuff he wouldn't have needed anything over 650W, so even 750W or 850W would have been a big overkill.
> Let's just say that I understand your point of view but I do not agree with it, at least not completely.


Agreed. But, enough psu talk, we've derailed this build log so bad, sorry stren.


----------



## Blizlake

stren, wanna take a pic of the rad with white fittings? (you got those white monsoons iirc?)
edit: why didn't I just edit that earlier post


----------



## Electrocutor

... ...

So are you planning to use your results from your CPU water block testing in this build or sticking with what you have regardless?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> nvm. flagged already.


lol the psu talk doesn't bother me, it's not like I've made much progress to talk about









Surprised that frozen aren't powder coating them. Spray paint can be so easily scratched if you don't do it right (or do enough layers and clear coats).


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electrocutor*
> 
> ... ...
> So are you planning to use your results from your CPU water block testing in this build or sticking with what you have regardless?


DT were kind enough to sponsor the build from early on so I'll be using the snipers or the 5Noz







Plus I need two blocks, and I have two of each of those, the other blocks I only have one of each. Hopefully the sniper will win overall though and then I still have the best block







I like to support the independent engineer running a startup in his garage too (maybe cause that's basically what I am haha)








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> stren, wanna take a pic of the rad with white fittings? (you got those white monsoons iirc?)
> edit: why didn't I just edit that earlier post


I was going to move to chrome as I have to use some bitspower fittings in there and I wanted to match. However now that BP are doing the white fittings I can keep on that theme! Can't take the photos yet - I need to fix the clear coat on the end of the radiator first as well as paint the screw heads to match









Now if only Koolance released white versions of the QDCs


----------



## dmanstasiu

You and Derick are neck and neck


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> lol the psu talk doesn't bother me, it's not like I've made much progress to talk about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surprised that frozen aren't powder coating them. Spray paint can be so easily scratched if you don't do it right (or do enough layers and clear coats).


lol yeah, I just realized that this psu talk is pretty much the same as the talk in all the other threads: pointless








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> DT were kind enough to sponsor the build from early on so I'll be using the snipers or the 5Noz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus I need two blocks, and I have two of each of those, the other blocks I only have one of each. Hopefully the sniper will win overall though and then I still have the best block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to support the independent engineer running a startup in his garage too (maybe cause that's basically what I am haha)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to move to chrome as I have to use some bitspower fittings in there and I wanted to match. However now that BP are doing the white fittings I can keep on that theme! Can't take the photos yet - I need to fix the clear coat on the end of the radiator first as well as paint the screw heads to match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if only Koolance released white versions of the QDCs


I hope that the sniper wins, I was going to vote sniper but accidentally voted 5noz








The new white bitspower fittings are the best looking ones out there imo after the monsoon rotaries, with Enzo coming as 3rd. Shame that it would be pretty hard to paint the QDCs...


----------



## derickwm

What.

.____________.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> What.
> 
> .____________.


U jelly of the NEX?m


----------



## derickwm

I'm jelly of a free psu.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

We're all jelly of free psu.


----------



## 3930K

][/B][/B]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'm jelly of a free *$400* psu.


FTFY


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'm jelly of a free psu.


Lol you need PSUs right? Are corsair sending you some? I wrote to Lepa hoping for a free G1600-MA, but no response - this negated that need so woot!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> We're all jelly of free psu.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> ][/B][/B]
> FTFY


lol I haven't seen the retail price yet I wouldn't be surprised if it's more than 400. The Lepa 1600 is $329 MSRP, the AX1200i is >$300 and this has heatshrinkless fully sleeved cables plus the USB/SW interface. My guess is $459


----------



## derickwm

I've written both George & Rick and haven't received a response so moving on.


----------



## driftingforlife

Unless you are already friendly with Corsair I thinks it a no go. They removed the sponsor tab from their website and I got a message saying they stopped it. I emailed them a few days ago about a review but Im not expecting a reply so im going to try Enermax as they make the best PSU's you can buy.


----------



## derickwm

When I first PM'd George, he told me to email Rick. I never heard back from Rick so I PM'd George again who said he'd ask Rick if he received my email. Haven't heard anything back since though.


----------



## driftingforlife

I emailed them though the press email about reviewing the AX1200i.


----------



## derickwm

I would love to get my hands on the AX1200i. So much win.


----------



## driftingforlife

All they had to do to make it perfect what add another PCI-E set so you could use it on 4 way systems, Its a shame they left it a 3.


----------



## 3930K

Same here. Now when can i make more reviews so someone starts sending me review samples...







°


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> All they had to do to make it perfect what add another PCI-E set so you could use it on 4 way systems, Its a shame they left it a 3.


That's why I got a CL case, so I could just have two


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> That's why I got a CL case, so I could just have two


You got the wrong CL case - mine can fit 12 (If I got the extra 2 PSU backplates)









I wonder if this is why I 'm not getting updates on the corsair memory. It's annoying, maybe I should just buy some samsung for now so I can get this gaming rig up and running.

Could it be related to the decision not to IPO? Just becoming more conservative in general?


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> You got the wrong CL case - mine can fit 12 (If I got the extra 2 PSU backplates)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if this is why I 'm not getting updates on the corsair memory. It's annoying, maybe I should just buy some samsung for now so I can get this gaming rig up and running.
> Could it be related to the decision not to IPO? Just becoming more conservative in general?


why would you need 12 psu's


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> why would you need 12 psu's


The case comes with default support for 4 PSU's (2 for each rig). However if you get the pedestal like I did you have the option to replace the two blank backplates with PSU backplates. Each PSU backplate supports 4 PSU's so you could have 12 in total. The only reason to do that was if you were running some kind of mITX farm.

Here you can see the 4 psu backplate in the lower heatchamber, plus the back of the pedestal where another could be fitted. There is another heatchamber at the top of the case where the same could be done:


----------



## 3930K

Happy i wasnt the only one thinkng of a mITX farm in that beast.


----------



## stren

So my sister and brother in law came this weekend so I had to tidy up which meant moving the test rig around and shutting down the workstation. Since then my windows VM has stopped recognising the virtual ethernet connection and the water cooling test rig is no longer booting. The lights are on on the R4E motherboard, but when you press the start button nothing happens


----------



## 3930K

One word acronym: ESD.


----------



## driftingforlife

Try BIOS 2, try ROG connect.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> One word acronym: ESD.


I moved it by moving the case, didn't touch any components.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Try BIOS 2, try ROG connect.


BIOS 2 no go, haven't cleared the cmos as I didn't want to lose the OC profiles, but that's the next step. My bet is one of the VRM's died. I unplugged everything though and the board still won't even spin up or give an error. It's just straight up unresponsive









I tested the PSU with the paperclip and it was able to run the pumps on their own. Haven't verified the other voltages yet on the 24v connector though.

>> Update

Still unresponsive - I tried:
- clearing cmos
- moving GPU to different slots
- removing memory and running with one stick, tried a few different sticks

I'm starting to think the mobo or cpu has died


----------



## 3930K

Damn. Rma time baby! im guessing the CpU.


----------



## driftingforlife

Its the mobo. If it was the CPU it should fail at POST.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Its the mobo. If it was the CPU it should fail at POST.


Really? I thought it couldn't do anything without a good CPU?

I have the 2nd 3930/R4E so I can swap things around and find out who the culprit is, but that will have to wait for a week because I'm in the middle of a bunch of deadlines and I don't want to risk my workstation right now.

So this pretty much sucks - another week of delay on the cpu block testing before I can even verify the problem and then I'll have to wait for the RMA









Maybe this is karma for winning that PSU


----------



## ugotd8

Reseat connections like 8pin power, DIMMs, etc etc. FYI, only thing that will clear OC profiles on RIVE is a BIOS update.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Reseat connections like 8pin power, DIMMs, etc etc. FYI, only thing that will clear OC profiles on RIVE is a BIOS update.


Yeah I did that too, unplugged every PSU cable and put them back in.

Weirdly after about 1 hour of sitting there it decided to turn itself on. Then it got stuck with debug code AF and red debug led's for boot device and VGA, it had no water flow though so I turned it off reconnected that, put the memory back in and moved the GPU back to slot 1, and now it gets to debug code A2 which would appear to be "ide device". So I'm wondering if it's something to do with the sata controller.

Weird that it just started working on it's own though. There must be some dodgy connection somewhere on the board.


----------



## General121

Man, Stren, that really sucks! I hope you can get some fixed parts in! Very nice stuff so far, and what will be coming


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah I did that too, unplugged every PSU cable and put them back in.
> Weirdly after about 1 hour of sitting there it decided to turn itself on. Then it got stuck with debug code AF and red debug led's for boot device and VGA, it had no water flow though so I turned it off reconnected that, put the memory back in and moved the GPU back to slot 1, and now it gets to debug code A2 which would appear to be "ide device". So I'm wondering if it's something to do with the sata controller.
> Weird that it just started working on it's own though. There must be some dodgy connection somewhere on the board.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Man, Stren, that really sucks! I hope you can get some fixed parts in! Very nice stuff so far, and what will be coming


Thanks







Even weirder is that after sitting for a bit longer turned off I was able to turn it on and this time it booted just fine. I wonder if it's a dodgy solder joint, or if someone spilled something on it









Let's hope it keeps stable from here on out!


----------



## derickwm

Stop breaking things.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Stop breaking things.


It was your mips block that was under test when all this happened so I blame you









If corsair don't get on with things maybe I should get 2 sets of these without a waterblock:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226338

Nice stealthy black and enough memory to run a ram drive


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> The case comes with default support for 4 PSU's (2 for each rig). However if you get the pedestal like I did you have the option to replace the two blank backplates with PSU backplates. Each PSU backplate supports 4 PSU's so you could have 12 in total. The only reason to do that was if you were running some kind of mITX farm.
> Here you can see the 4 psu backplate in the lower heatchamber, plus the back of the pedestal where another could be fitted. There is another heatchamber at the top of the case where the same could be done:


I seeee


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Stop breaking things.
> 
> 
> 
> It was your mips block that was under test when all this happened so I blame you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If corsair don't get on with things maybe I should get 2 sets of these without a waterblock:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226338
> 
> Nice stealthy black and enough memory to run a ram drive
Click to expand...

Those are cute.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Those are cute.


Yeah - maybe I should write to mushkin, did you ever try them?
Quote:


> Winners of prizes valued at an MSRP price of $600 or more will be responsible for all State, Federal and local income taxes, any sales and use taxes, insurance and any other related taxes, fees and charges.


This was part of the email about the PSU - I hope this is just standard email they send because I'd rather not pay taxes lol. Could it really be an MSRP of $600? That would be crazy expensive!


----------



## Jeppzer

Now Derick wants it even more because with that price you'll be the only owner.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Now Derick wants it even more because with that price you'll be the only owner.


Maybe I can paint some skinnee jeans on the PSU too









Finally fixed the VM which means I can process some photos and test data!


----------



## derickwm

*skinny











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Gimme.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> *skinny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Gimme.


Quite true why on earth did I spell it like that!


----------



## derickwm

It's ok, you're old


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> It's ok, you're old












Thinking about picking up some dominators and matching plexi-nickel waterblock from the seeker. Then at least I can get the 990x rig up and running and I'll have matching blocks for both r3e/r4e


----------



## derickwm

Link?

I might be picking up some nickel-plexi blocks if my MIPS order never makes it


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Link?
> I might be picking up some nickel-plexi blocks if my MIPS order never makes it


http://www.overclock.net/t/1291378/i7-990x-r3e-mb-and-dominator-ram/0_50


----------



## derickwm

Oh... I thought you were talking about a retailer









Decent deal there, ya better hop on it!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Oh... I thought you were talking about a retailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decent deal there, ya better hop on it!


Yeah I was thinking that, should check with the wife though. Wondering whether to give up on corsair or not


----------



## derickwm

Buy now, blame it on _me_ later









"Honey, remember that guy from Zion.......

"He made me buy it!"

As for Corsair, ask Lutro0. I believe they are sponsoring him as well.


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah I was thinking that, should check with the wife though. Wondering whether to give up on corsair or not


I just sent a message to george, will see if I get a reply, If not I'm going to G.skill and Enermax.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Buy now, blame it on _me_ later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Honey, remember that guy from Zion.......
> "He made me buy it!"
> As for Corsair, ask Lutro0. I believe they are sponsoring him as well.


Ah they sold already







I PM'd lutro see if he's heard anything from corsair since they agreed to it.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah I was thinking that, should check with the wife though. Wondering whether to give up on corsair or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just sent a message to george, will see if I get a reply, If not I'm going to G.skill and Enermax.
Click to expand...

How are Enermax's PSUs? I was looking at one the other day and was tempted.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Buy now, blame it on _me_ later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Honey, remember that guy from Zion.......
> "He made me buy it!"
> As for Corsair, ask Lutro0. I believe they are sponsoring him as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah they sold already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I PM'd lutro see if he's heard anything from corsair since they agreed to it.
Click to expand...

Damn, told ya so


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> How are Enermax's PSUs? I was looking at one the other day and was tempted.


There the best you can buy.


----------



## derickwm

Oh really?

*Goes to write an email*


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Oh really?
> *Goes to write an email*


I tried them a few weeks back already - no response









The g1600-ma would be a good fit for you if you're still trying to do quad 7990s


----------



## driftingforlife

Btw they showed a new 1700W PSU at computex









Here: http://www.enermax.co.uk/service/marketing.html?L=0%27


----------



## derickwm

I want 2 of these.


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Btw they showed a new 1700W PSU at computex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here: http://www.enermax.co.uk/service/marketing.html?L=0%27


That link doesnt work for me.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I want 2 of these.


Nope - you want 2 of these:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817494006&Tpk=g1600--ma

read the johnnyguru review of it, it's a beast!

lepa/enermax are the same company


----------



## driftingforlife

NO, you want 2 of THESE


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> NO, you want 2 of THESE


That one only works off 220V I believe


----------



## derickwm

What a monster.


----------



## eskamobob1

i HAVE two of these sitting in my closet


----------



## driftingforlife

OC3D tested the Maxrevo 1350W and it went up to 2KW before shutting down.

Thermaltake


----------



## eskamobob1

lol... teh revo is an absolute beast... and hey!







... they made decent PSUs back in teh day







... i actualy had SLI running off of a single PSU and a glycol loop with a heat core


----------



## 3930K

Ugh, 120A off the wall. How inefficient is that 2kW thermal take psu.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Ugh, 120A off the wall. How inefficient is that 2kW thermal take psu.


120 amps off the wall? I don't think so, Tim.


----------



## ugotd8

Uh oh, more PSU talk. Maybe this time I can get banned instead of flagged.









Got that memory yet ?


----------



## Electrocutor

The only caveat with Enermax is manually dividing your load, but that's easy as long as you don't have a rat's nest and keep track of which wires have what loads.


----------



## 3930K

It's actually 160A. www.overclock.net/t/197979/thermaltake-2000w-psu/0_20


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> It's actually 160A. www.overclock.net/t/197979/thermaltake-2000w-psu/0_20


From the wall: no. That it outputs: yes. 160 amps from the wall would take a wire probably bigger than your arm. Ok not quite that big, but you get my point.


----------



## 3930K

I know







I'm a hobby electrician too







. at 220VAC 10A maybe.


----------



## Electrocutor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a hobby electrician too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . at 220VAC 10A maybe.


Then you should know what I mean when I say that back in college, they had to install 40 amp breakers for the dorm floor I was on (normally they used 20 amp). I was part of a 'learning community' where they put a whole floor of computer engineers in one place... I was impressed that no one died back then, we only had two people knock themselves out, set the whole floor and all rooms on fire only twice for about 3 seconds, and only had to vent poisonous gas once (the 'green stuff' you get when doing high-speed hydrolysis and deciding table salt would be a good electrolyte).

*cough* Back on topic though, if you maxed out two 1200 watt PSUs, you could easily pop a house's 20amp breaker; one for 10A.


----------



## Jeppzer

Wait, when did we all decide to move to strens thread?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> NO, you want 2 of THESE


I'm so tempted now..


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electrocutor*
> 
> Then you should know what I mean when I say that back in college, they had to install 40 amp breakers for the dorm floor I was on (normally they used 20 amp). I was part of a 'learning community' where they put a whole floor of computer engineers in one place... I was impressed that no one died back then, we only had two people knock themselves out, set the whole floor and all rooms on fire only twice for about 3 seconds, and only had to vent poisonous gas once (the 'green stuff' you get when doing high-speed hydrolysis and deciding table salt would be a good electrolyte).
> *cough* Back on topic though, if you maxed out two 1200 watt PSUs, you could easily pop a house's 20amp breaker; one for 10A.


Holy crap.
One floor of Engineers? Damn, thats a lot of pessimism in one place!


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electrocutor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a hobby electrician too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . at 220VAC 10A maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you should know what I mean when I say that back in college, they had to install 40 amp breakers for the dorm floor I was on (normally they used 20 amp). I was part of a 'learning community' where they put a whole floor of computer engineers in one place... I was impressed that no one died back then, we only had two people knock themselves out, set the whole floor and all rooms on fire only twice for about 3 seconds, and only had to vent poisonous gas once (the 'green stuff' you get when doing high-speed hydrolysis and deciding table salt would be a good electrolyte).
> 
> *cough* Back on topic though, if you maxed out two 1200 watt PSUs, you could easily pop a house's 20amp breaker; one for 10A.
Click to expand...


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*


Overclock.net ; overclocking everything since insanity was fun.


----------



## stren

So when the inlaws came I moved the water cooling test rig off of the floor. The TX10 makes a convenient stand and also protected it from my niece.










The whole thing makes the 30" monitor look small

Now that the august weather is here though I may have to move it to a different room - the extra heat is making it intolerable in here!


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> So when the inlaws came I moved the water cooling test rig off of the floor. The TX10 makes a convenient stand and also protected it from my niece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole thing makes the 30" monitor look small
> Now that the august weather is here though I may have to move it to a different room - the extra heat is making it intolerable in here!


That desk...You have too much stuff.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> That desk...You have too much stuff.


It's a small desk, having work deadlines combined with 15 blocks (and their mounts/packaging) takes up all my desk. Normally I spread out all the blocks and parts on the spare bed. But I had to tidy up


----------



## 3930K

I want higher res pics.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> It's a small desk, having work deadlines combined with 15 blocks (and their mounts/packaging) takes up all my desk. Normally I spread out all the blocks and parts on the spare bed. But I had to tidy up


My desk is much MUCH smaller


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> I want higher res pics.


Full res: http://i.imgur.com/vYqkY.jpg

For any of the pics you can right click and open in a new tab, then remove the "h" immediately before the .jpg the filename and it will give you the full size version. H just means "huge" thumbnail size.


----------



## AznRage

that is frickin huge.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> I want higher res pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Full res: http://i.imgur.com/vYqkY.jpg
> 
> For any of the pics you can right click and open in a new tab, then remove the "h" from the filename and it will give you the full size version. H just means "huge" thumbnail size.
Click to expand...

Thanks.


----------



## stren

So I moved the cpu block testing to the spare bathroom as I was dying from the heat. However the single window wasn't providing enough ventilation so it made it a hot box that raised the ambient until the CPU hit the thermal throttler









I may have to move it to the kitchen island. But if I do that then the wife won't be happy if I leave it there for 2 weeks


----------



## 3930K

Hmm...


----------



## Electrocutor

Your bathroom doesn't have a ceiling vent?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electrocutor*
> 
> Your bathroom doesn't have a ceiling vent?


It has a skylight that's open. For now I'm running with a 20" box fan and I tried to roughly 'seal' up the rest of the door with a board so that the air gets pushed out the skylight.


----------



## Jeppzer

So Stren, I see you are a cube shaped transformer.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> So Stren, I see you are a cube shaped transformer.


huh?


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> So Stren, I see you are a cube shaped transformer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> huh?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I should change my avatar and then my thread might get derailed too


Get with the program!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Get with the program!


D'Oh!










I transform into a Mars Rover when you tickle my drive bays!


----------



## magic8ball88

Holy.... How did I just now stumble upon this thread? I'm confused though. I looked through the table of contents and I didn't see anything about the CPUs and 580s. Have you obtained those yet or no?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8ball88*
> 
> Holy.... How did I just now stumble upon this thread? I'm confused though. I looked through the table of contents and I didn't see anything about the CPUs and 580s. Have you obtained those yet or no?


Yeah sorry the index is *really* out of date! You can see the 580's in the first post. There are photos of them somewhere in here too. The 2nd 3930K and R4E will be around the same time, probably ~6 weeks ago

edit -> 2nd r4e here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1188030/sponsored-project-thief-a-dual-wielding-full-watercooled-caselabs-tx10-2x3930k-2xr4e-gtx580-3gb-tri-sli-and-plenty-more/1050_50

580s are here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1188030/sponsored-project-thief-a-dual-wielding-full-watercooled-caselabs-tx10-2x3930k-2xr4e-gtx580-3gb-tri-sli-and-plenty-more/900_50


----------



## magic8ball88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah sorry the index is *really* out of date! You can see the 580's in the first post. There are photos of them somewhere in here too. The 2nd 3930K and R4E will be around the same time, probably ~6 weeks ago


Update that fecal matter!

So is this build done or what lol


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8ball88*
> 
> Update that fecal matter!
> So is this build done or what lol


Half done. The linux workstation is up and running, but that side still needs some modding/sleeving. The 2nd 3930K is being used to test water blocks for the review in my sig so the gaming rig's kinda on hold. Meanwhile the old 990x could be used for the gaming rig, but I'm short a PSU (awaiting EVGA to send me my PSU prize, and corsair to send me some sponsored memory). If I had those I could bring the 2nd rig online. However the build is far from done. I still have a bunch of stuff to do before I'm "done" with the two rigs. Once I'm done with those I have to build the waterfall reservoirs which will take a while in and of themselves. Once I'm done with that - it'll probably be time to upgrade the rigs again lol!


----------



## stren

BTW I changed my avatar just for derick and jeppzer


----------



## magic8ball88

This build is so complex. I can't even imagine the planning that went into it. I can't wait to do something like this. Well probably not quite like this, but some day I'll do a water cooling loop.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8ball88*
> 
> This build is so complex. I can't even imagine the planning that went into it. I can't wait to do something like this. Well probably not quite like this, but some day I'll do a water cooling loop.


Pff planning is for wimps - much better if you change your mind every hour, just ask derick









Yeah it can get confusing at times, it would certainly have been faster if it'd been planned better, but this way works too. I'll get there eventually


----------



## stren

So the banner of the thieves guild in skyrim managed to really match the colors I chose for the paint job. The name obviously worked too as the project was already named thief. I was waiting for some tests to complete so I added some text to it:










I'm hoping to use the symbol of the rhombus and the circle as part of the design to carry that heritage through


----------



## Reglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> So the banner of the thieves guild in skyrim managed to really match the colors I chose for the paint job. The name obviously worked too as the project was already named thief. I was waiting for some tests to complete so I added some text to it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to use the symbol of the rhombus and the circle as part of the design to carry that heritage through


Sexy! Really goes with the theme and usage.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> BTW I changed my avatar just for derick and jeppzer


So, I see you are an Olympic handegg barbecuer.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *magic8ball88*
> 
> Holy.... How did I just now stumble upon this thread? I'm confused though. I looked through the table of contents and I didn't see anything about the CPUs and 580s. Have you obtained those yet or no?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah sorry the index is *really* out of date! You can see the 580's in the first post. There are photos of them somewhere in here too. The 2nd 3930K and R4E will be around the same time, probably ~6 weeks ago
> 
> edit -> 2nd r4e here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1188030/sponsored-project-thief-a-dual-wielding-full-watercooled-caselabs-tx10-2x3930k-2xr4e-gtx580-3gb-tri-sli-and-plenty-more/1050_50
> 
> 580s are here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1188030/sponsored-project-thief-a-dual-wielding-full-watercooled-caselabs-tx10-2x3930k-2xr4e-gtx580-3gb-tri-sli-and-plenty-more/900_50
Click to expand...

Learn2Index!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> BTW I changed my avatar just for derick and jeppzer


I didn't recognize you







I was so confused at first in my thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *magic8ball88*
> 
> This build is so complex. I can't even imagine the planning that went into it. I can't wait to do something like this. Well probably not quite like this, but some day I'll do a water cooling loop.
> 
> 
> 
> Pff planning is for wimps - much better if you change your mind every hour, just ask derick
Click to expand...

So much love in here









My previous builds I planned out with Excel sheets and budgets and all that. This one...still hasn't seen a single excel sheet


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> BTW I changed my avatar just for derick and jeppzer
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't recognize you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so confused at first in my thread.
Click to expand...

lol neither did I







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> So much love in here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My previous builds I planned out with Excel sheets and budgets and all that. This one...still hasn't seen a single excel sheet


^ There hasn't been much of a build, either...







nor budget from the looks of it.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Learn2Index!
> I didn't recognize you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so confused at first in my thread.
> So much love in here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My previous builds I planned out with Excel sheets and budgets and all that. This one...still hasn't seen a single excel sheet


If you plan so much, pray tell me: What are the final parts of your build going to be?

That's what I thought.


----------



## derickwm

I have 2 running systems. I'd say that I have a build









Like I said, for this last build I haven't done _any_ planning.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I have 2 running systems. I'd say that I have a build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, for this last build I haven't done _any_ planning.


ORLY?

Where's stren


----------



## Jeppzer

I'm doing like stren does!


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> I'm doing like stren does!


Who on earth are you


----------



## Jeppzer

Right now I appear to be anonymous.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Who on earth are you


Not sure if srs, or joking. If joking,



That better?


----------



## Jeppzer

I don't know if I should be sad about the fact that I'm recognized by everyone only by my avatar, or happy that I am recognized by everyone.


----------



## derickwm

I think you should change it back before something terrible happens


----------



## Jeremy1998

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I think you should change it back before something terrible happens


Stren changed his too... And it freaked me out.


----------



## Jeppzer

But she has orange hair! ORANGE! Just think how great she'd match the fans! And in your case, your whole case.


----------



## derickwm

I can get behind orange hair.

Stren is going to be so excited about all the new posts...then realize they're garbage and understand the feeling that I have all. of. the time.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I can get behind orange hair.
> 
> Stren is going to be so excited about all the new posts...then realize they're garbage and understand the feeling that I have all. of. the time.


I knew you would!









I think he's happy over just about any traffic he gets. So it's just you that have that feeling of disappointment.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I can get behind orange hair.
> 
> Stren is going to be so excited about all the new posts...then realize they're garbage and understand the feeling that I have all. of. the time.


Then why do you chatter all the time?

Made a small change in the post


----------



## derickwm

I chatter because I've given up.

And because I don't have any updates


----------



## Jeppzer

Small change. Hardly noticeable.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

I could go way more off topic here but I feel like being nice to stren.


----------



## Jeppzer

Don't be! We like chatter! Please us.


----------



## 3930K

Damn. This has less views than derick's.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Damn. This has less views than derick's.


This isn't pay-per-view


----------



## Jeppzer

It might be paid per view.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> It might be paid per view.


You're reiterating the joke I just made -.-


----------



## Dark Mantis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> lol neither did I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ There hasn't been much of a build, either...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nor budget from the looks of it.


You are not trying to tell me this is a build log are you.....................


----------



## Electrocutor

I think I liked the avatar of using the CPU block with the plastic still on better.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I chatter because I've given up.


Given up on what exactly?


----------



## derickwm

Keeping my build log on track.


----------



## Jeppzer

And here I thought it was because you liked us so much.


----------



## stren

Lulz well changing the avatar really did take the thread off track. Urgh I slept like crap too so this was at least a welcome laugh before I had my coffee.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Damn. This has less views than derick's.


Yeah derick's thread on ocn has higher views/month, he just overtook me recently. I have more distribution and views elsewhere though, nearly at 300K total now







I was hoping to hit 500K by the end of the year which should be doable if I get some progress made on the reservoirs this fall.

Question - I clear-coated one of the fan assemblies and it's stayed somewhat sticky. the clear coat I'd done on the radiators however was fine after a few days. This one has remained persistently sticky. Any ideas??

Deadline's over on tuesday so wednesday I can prep the two HW gtx rads. For now though we can return to our regularly scheduled diversionary tactics


















All the fish started off the same size - but one is much better at eating


----------



## Jeppzer

Most enamels (and some acrylics) take at least a week to fully "cure". They should not feel tacky after about 24 hours, though. Is it very cold or humid where you are at?

And the things that affect paint drying:

1. Film thickness and dry time between coats
2. air movement
3. temperature
4. humidity

I'd say that, if your clear coat is "hard" but still tacky, it's because you've trapped a lot of solvent underneath the film, and it hasn't worked its way out yet. Be careful with it. The finish is extremely vulnerable in this state. I'd let it just sit and air dry somewhere for a few days and see what happens. It should tighten up when you get it away from any heat source. Heat is only turning those solvents underneath the film into goo at this point. They need time and air movement to work their way out.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Most enamels (and some acrylics) take at least a week to fully "cure". They should not feel tacky after about 24 hours, though. Is it very cold or humid where you are at?
> And the things that affect paint drying:
> 1. Film thickness and dry time between coats
> 2. air movement
> 3. temperature
> 4. humidity
> I'd say that, if your clear coat is "hard" but still tacky, it's because you've trapped a lot of solvent underneath the film, and it hasn't worked its way out yet. Be careful with it. The finish is extremely vulnerable in this state. I'd let it just sit and air dry somewhere for a few days and see what happens. It should tighten up when you get it away from any heat source. Heat is only turning those solvents underneath the film into goo at this point. They need time and air movement to work their way out.


Yeah - it's weird though because it's been a week, maybe as long as two now since I did the clear coat. I always left it a day or two between each coat. It's all the same brand, and it's automotive stuff so I'm not sure exactly the type of paint. It's warm here (75-85F highs, 70F low), humidity is 68% today. The only difference was that this time I did the grey primer rather than my old crappy red primer. Maybe i'll put it near some fans then to move more air over it.

Hmm possible 4th card if he drops the price:

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1710590

Seems silly as 3 should max out everything with this monitor. I just wish they were spaced out across the slots (i.e. instead of 1,3,5 I want them to use 1,4,7) but I don't think EK make a bridge to do that. Maybe I'll have to get my cnc milling skills up to scratch and build a custom copper bridge to let me do that


----------



## Jeppzer

If you painted it during a humid day you'll have trapped more moisture in it and it takes longer to dry. Also, larger surfaces takes longer to dry.

Stop buying from the competition! You're sponsoring them!
Or wait, keep buying from the competition, they'll have less hardware to fold on!

I can't decide.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> If you painted it during a humid day you'll have trapped more moisture in it and it takes longer to dry. Also, larger surfaces takes longer to dry.
> Stop buying from the competition! You're sponsoring them!
> Or wait, keep buying from the competition, they'll have less hardware to fold on!
> I can't decide.


Yeah I think the custom bridge is the way to go, I wanted to make custom ram blocks anyway and it's a good introductory way to get used to the CNC and laser gear before I start on the reservoirs









I could even nickel plate it as I wanted to plate my copper/acylic 8800gt blocks anyway. Or I could powder coat it white to match the fittings, or ask Jim nicely to powder coat it the same color as the outside frame, add some text/details to it and then fill those in a lighter silver







hmmm... too many ideas not enough time!


----------



## Jeppzer

At least you have ideas. Think about the rest of us who just use pre fabricated stuff and throw them together and pretend the end result looks stunning.


----------



## derickwm

"Meh"


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> "Meh"


Nothing pleases the hipster huh?


----------



## derickwm

I'm not even pleased with my own build


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'm not even pleased with my own build


Lol because you know you should really be going with an 8P


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'm not even pleased with my own build


Trust me when I say this.. WE CAN ALL TELL.


----------



## derickwm

Time to sell. Everything.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Time to sell. Everything.


0.0

Oh wait, it's derick... I'm not THAT shocked.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Time to sell. Everything.


stop getting all emo about your build and buy some GPUs


----------



## derickwm

I was emo, before everyone started to become emo.

Man I could have such a cool build if I hadn't just bought some other things


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Hipster emo.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Hipster emo.


lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I was emo, before everyone started to become emo.
> Man I could have such a cool build if I hadn't just bought some other things


so sell it and have the cool build then - life's only as complicated as you make it


----------



## derickwm

Eventually I will.

I have some *cough* catching up to do *cough*


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Eventually I will.
> I have some *cough* catching up to do *cough*


On selling stuff or posting photos? Or just telling us what you're up to? Or actual folding ?


----------



## derickwm

Who knows


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Who knows


^^ Not Derick!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Derick you should just put "Who knows?" for each item in your sig rig.


----------



## Jeppzer

Or a "Yesterday it was XXXX Today it's ?"


----------



## General121

Stren, nice fish.

Are you going to eat the fattest one?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Stren, nice fish.
> Are you going to eat the fattest one?


I might have to if he thinks about eating the smaller ones. In separate news as my work has been calming down I was able to start wiring and sleeving the fans on the black ice gtx560


----------



## 3930K

Gtx 560? Why did you get another GFX card?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Gtx 560? Why did you get another GFX card?


Radiator not GPU: http://www.dangerden.com/store/black-ice-gtx560-xtreme.html

It was released way before the GPU of the same name

Still one of the best rads out there for higher speed fans. I'm running the 2150rpm gentle typhoons so I think it's the best choice although the downside is restriction. Luckily the Iwaki will take care of that


----------



## stren

Finished up the gtx 560 - here are some pics. Getting ready to start:










Chopping some heatshrink:










2 fans done - ignore the yellow wire - I'm not actually hooking up the tach wire to the 12V, I just reused the yellow wire for the 12V line:










One thing I learned is that you don't have to join the wires all in the same place, in fact it's easier and less bulky if you join the 12V wires at one point, the 0V wires at another point and do the sleeving join at another point. This way you don't get one big lump. So don't do it like this is what I'm saying:










One side done - you can see the difference between the lumpy connection on the 3rd and 4th fan from the left, and the cleaner one on the 2nd/3rd:










Now we have to move those fans on to the other (push) side of the radiator. So we have to add the 140mm adapters to the other side of the fan, and remove the adapters from the original side:










All done with that side, now let's go do the same thing again for the pull side:










Attaching the fans for the pull side:










Nearly done - but the last piece of sleeve pulled out of the heatshrink:










Replaced that section and all done:










Installed - as you might be able to see, the section above with the low speed yates/HDDs still needs to be done:










As you can see there's still a ton to do in the bottom compartment:










This side that's open right now will house the ex560 that's currently being used for testing waterblocks, and the gtx 360 that I'm going to go wire up and sleeve right now









I have some ideas for lighting too that I'm going to test out also


----------



## General121

I got halfway through those pics before I remembered that 560 is the rads and not the GPU XDDDD

Anybody want to educate me or is there a guide how Watercooling works and such? Never done WCing in my life and no idea how it works and why WCing components have fans O.O


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Finished up the gtx 560 - here are some pics.
> ...snip...
> This side that's open right now will house the ex560 that's currently being used for testing waterblocks, and the gtx 360 that I'm going to go wire up and sleeve right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some ideas for lighting too that I'm going to test out also


What is this... Stren actually working on his sleeving? What is next, Derick is going to actually HAVE all the parts needed for a build?









I like the sleeving, but I wish you would have painted everything even if you left the blades clean for weight distribution purposes. But even then you can just run the fan on a dummy shroud to keep the paint even... *hint*


----------



## Electrocutor

You'll want to use foam tape or something with the 120/140 adapter and the AP-15s in push.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1263011/build-log-long-term/90#post_17921293
The pic of the AP-15 with adapter issue is down a few.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> I got halfway through those pics before I remembered that 560 is the rads and not the GPU XDDDD
> Anybody want to educate me or is there a guide how Watercooling works and such? Never done WCing in my life and no idea how it works and why WCing components have fans O.O


There's probably a guide in the WC section. The fans are there because you're using water to remove heat from the CPU/GPU/whatever but you have to get rid of that heat from the water otherwise it will build up. The radiator uses fans to transfer the heat from the water to the air








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> What is this... Stren actually working on his sleeving? What is next, Derick is going to actually HAVE all the parts needed for a build?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the sleeving, but I wish you would have painted everything even if you left the blades clean for weight distribution purposes. But even then you can just run the fan on a dummy shroud to keep the paint even... *hint*


Yeah I know what you mean but I've had issues with taking GT's apart before and losing balance. Don't worry though I have plans to make it all look better









Whenever I do something on this build I usually have plans to make it better, for now I'm taking short cuts so that I can get both rigs up and running, and then I can improve as I go. Otherwise I wouldn't have a computer to use for a year


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> There's probably a guide in the WC section. The fans are there because you're using water to remove heat from the CPU/GPU/whatever but you have to get rid of that heat from the water otherwise it will build up. The radiator uses fans to transfer the heat from the water to the air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I know what you mean but I've had issues with taking GT's apart before and losing balance. Don't worry though I have plans to make it all look better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever I do something on this build I usually have plans to make it better, for now I'm taking short cuts so that I can get both rigs up and running, and then I can improve as I go. Otherwise I wouldn't have a computer to use for a year


Oh Stren, don't you worry. I happen to be a complete hypocrite. My build has yet to see sleeving as well... I also still need to wrap a few components in vinyl, and then craft a few modders mesh panels and paint em white :/. And that's just the top of the list.







A true builders work is never "done".


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> As you can see there's still a ton to do in the bottom compartment:


Geezes you could store small children in there...


----------



## Electrocutor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> I got halfway through those pics before I remembered that 560 is the rads and not the GPU XDDDD
> Anybody want to educate me or is there a guide how Watercooling works and such? Never done WCing in my life and no idea how it works and why WCing components have fans O.O


Not all water cooling uses radiators & fans, some use evaporation, others geothermal.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Geezes you could store small children in there...


lol, I'm not sure if it's appropriate to laugh at that... But I just did :lachen
Looks great stren! So you'll be using the iwaki after all, I thought you weren't happy with the noise (or smth)?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> lol, I'm not sure if it's appropriate to laugh at that... But I just did :lachen
> Looks great stren! So you'll be using the iwaki after all, I thought you weren't happy with the noise (or smth)?


Yeah it was noisy on it's own, but once you have 8 2150rpm gentle typhoons it's actually fairly hard to hear. This rig will be running 14 2150rpm GT's and another 9 1850rpm GT's. Plus if I get some noise dampening for it then it should be fine









I'm starting to wonder if I should have gone with lower FPI rads and lower speed fans


----------



## derickwm

I think you should have just bought 140mm fans


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I think you should have just bought 140mm fans


Pff who wants an easy life. GT's are awesome at that speed/noise range. If I was going with lower speed fans I'd probably would have got 140mm fans just like I did with the mora on the workstation. It's still an option although not in the near near future. Adding a 2nd pedestal with space for 2 more 560's and maybe even a passive 120.9 would mean I could run both rigs almost silently at full blast. At that point I might have to change out the Iwaki for 3-4 mcp35x's otherwise the pump noise would dominate.


----------



## derickwm

You know what else are awesome, Cougars









Are you seriously contemplating adding _another_ pedestal?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> You know what else are awesome, Cougars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you seriously contemplating adding _another_ pedestal?


Not until I'm done with the waterfalls, then we'll see how I feel







It would make a good home for a 4P also


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Pff who wants an easy life. GT's are awesome at that speed/noise range. If I was going with lower speed fans I'd probably would have got 140mm fans just like I did with the mora on the workstation. It's still an option although not in the near near future. Adding a 2nd pedestal with space for 2 more 560's and maybe even a passive 120.9 would mean I could run both rigs almost silently at full blast. At that point I might have to change out the Iwaki for 3-4 mcp35x's otherwise the pump noise would dominate.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> You know what else are awesome, Cougars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you seriously contemplating adding _another_ pedestal?


Stren - Setting the new standard for completely over the top water cooling.

And yeah, another pedestal just for rads...? at some point you need to convert this into some type of complex habitat for aquatic life...

I was just about to mention how you both should have included a 4p...

What are the dimensions (WxL) of a pedestal?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Stren - Setting the new standard for completely over the top water cooling.
> And yeah, another pedestal just for rads...? at some point you need to convert this into some type of complex habitat for aquatic life...


Someone has already done this, they bought two [huge] identical cases and one was purely for watercooling gear.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Stren - Setting the new standard for completely over the top water cooling.
> And yeah, another pedestal just for rads...? at some point you need to convert this into some type of complex habitat for aquatic life...
> I was just about to mention how you both should have included a 4p...
> What are the dimensions (WxL) of a pedestal?


20.63"W x 30.38"D (same as the case), height is about 9" I'd guess

Well the first pedestal is really just for rads, dvd drives and pumps. If I wasn't doing the waterfall reservoirs I wouldn't need a 2nd pedestal it - I could probably fit 4x360's in the front bays in addition to what I already have!


----------



## Electrocutor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> You know what else are awesome, Cougars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you seriously contemplating adding _another_ pedestal?


I want to use the Cougars, but I can't. They're not square and there seems to be no 140mm circle plate to use to seal them.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> 20.63"W x 30.38"D (same as the case), height is about 9" I'd guess
> Well the first pedestal is really just for rads, dvd drives and pumps. If I wasn't doing the waterfall reservoirs I wouldn't need a 2nd pedestal it - I could probably fit 4x360's in the front bays in addition to what I already have!


Screw the waterfalls. Look into doing a bong cooler or something. We all know your case is tall enough to fit one inside of the rig.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Someone has already done this, they bought two [huge] identical cases and one was purely for watercooling gear.


The TX10 with pedestal I think is >2x the volume of any other case on the market I think . With a 2nd pedestal it will be almost the same size as my fridge








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02*
> 
> Screw the waterfalls. Look into doing a bong cooler or something. We all know your case is tall enough to fit one inside of the rig.


The water here has way too many minerals in it for that, you'd have to run distilled *all* the time and with the heat loads I figure I'd be driving to the store every day lol


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> The TX10 with pedestal I think is >2x the volume of any other case on the market I think . With a 2nd pedestal it will be almost the same size as my fridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The water here has way too many minerals in it for that, you'd have to run distilled *all* the time and with the heat loads I figure I'd be driving to the store every day lol


Invest in a machine that distills water


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Invest in a machine that distills water


Wouldn't a portable room dehumidifier work? I thought I remembered reading that someone here on OCN did that


----------



## Electrocutor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Wouldn't a portable room dehumidifier work? I thought I remembered reading that someone here on OCN did that


Then you're at the power and noise level of a phase change unit...


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Invest in a machine that distills water


Reverse Osmosis filtration system.
You can get it at your local hardware store!


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electrocutor*
> 
> Then you're at the power and noise level of a phase change unit...


I never said it had to be in the same room. My parents run one in the basement over the summer. I think they have to empty it once a day. If I still lived with them, that's where I'd be getting my distilled whenever I need to refill.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> 20.63"W x 30.38"D (same as the case), height is about 9" I'd guess
> Well the first pedestal is really just for rads, dvd drives and pumps. If I wasn't doing the waterfall reservoirs I wouldn't need a 2nd pedestal it - I could probably fit 4x360's in the front bays in addition to what I already have!


Well, I for one an extremely disappointed that your 4p isn't included in this build. Yes, I know that wouldn't make any sense. But it would be so freaking cool to include a water cooled 4p in a pedestal (windows cut out around it). You would make me cry, in a good way. You would also need a stupid amount of power wherever you rolled that bad boy. And a huge UPS. And Satellite internet. Fold on the go baby.

On another note. Guess who just got a new Korean IPS?







Perfect too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> The TX10 with pedestal I think is >2x the volume of any other case on the market I think . With a 2nd pedestal it will be almost the same size as my fridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The water here has way too many minerals in it for that, you'd have to run distilled *all* the time and with the heat loads I figure I'd be driving to the store every day lol


Umm, anyone have a link to info on a bong cooler? People in Oregon don't understand. Well, they do. But not how it would cool a PC.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Satellite internet is bad because of the ping.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Umm, anyone have a link to info on a bong cooler? People in Oregon don't understand. Well, they do. But not how it would cool a PC.


hehe I see what ya did there


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Just search "bong lovers club" here on ocn. I'm on my phone so don't feel like searching and what not.


----------



## Epicgamers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Well, I for one an extremely disappointed that your 4p isn't included in this build. Yes, I know that wouldn't make any sense. But it would be so freaking cool to include a water cooled 4p in a pedestal (windows cut out around it). You would make me cry, in a good way. You would also need a stupid amount of power wherever you rolled that bad boy. And a huge UPS. And Satellite internet. Fold on the go baby.
> On another note. Guess who just got a new Korean IPS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect too.
> Umm, anyone have a link to info on a bong cooler? People in Oregon don't understand. Well, they do. But not how it would cool a PC.


I am from Oregon too... and I don't understand how a bong would cool a PC either.









And subbed!


----------



## zosothepage

he is getting a 2nd pedestal ?


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

hahahahaha... So you just put cold air bubbles through the reservoir. Is that even worth it? What you should do is get or already have a huge compressed air tank and just put a sealed pvc pipe with as many tubes as possible (flat on the bottom) and then put tiny holes throughout the tubes. at least that seems like the most efficient way of doing it.


----------



## stren

hairy yak- the bong is more about evaporation of the water, not so much getting air into the water but getting air around the water. It's more like a shower to be honest than a bong.

BTW I bought the family size TIM for the water block round up:


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Lame. You're supposed to buy the bucket of it for like $2000.


----------



## derickwm

I'll be in Zion again tomorrow, wanna meetup again


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> hairy yak- the bong is more about evaporation of the water, not so much getting air into the water but getting air around the water. It's more like a shower to be honest than a bong.
> BTW I bought the family size TIM for the water block round up:


Meh, even my snus syringe is bigger than that...
For the uninformed: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bALh0DDbSQ


----------



## derickwm

Clothes shopping and randomly saw this. Did a google search and finally found what your avatar is from


----------



## Jeppzer

stren needs new fans for his radiators.

Something like these would look stunning.


----------



## derickwm

^I agree


----------



## stren

Lol the one's on sale are the black ones though? The orange ones do look good I'll give derick Jeppzer that


----------



## Jeppzer

Derick?! I was the one who pointed them out!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Derick?! I was the one who pointed them out!


They are the same fans he used in his build though lulz


----------



## Jeppzer

which he got after I ordered mine and pointed them out!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> which he got after I ordered mine and pointed them out!


OK fixed:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Lol the one's on sale are the black ones though? The orange ones do look good I'll give derick Jeppzer that


----------



## Jeppzer

And sorry, never noticed it was the black ones. But you should still get the orange 140s.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And sorry, never noticed it was the black ones. But you should still get the orange 140s.


Ah I'd still have to paint them red - the whole theme is varying silvers with a splash of blood. I mean red.









Did you ever see that build that look like an ER room? The tubing was tiny like IV lines, the case was white and there was paint that looked like blood spatters


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Ah I'd still have to paint them red - the whole theme is varying silvers with a splash of blood. I mean red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever see that build that look like an ER room? The tubing was tiny like IV lines, the case was white and there was paint that looked like blood spatters


http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/systems-2010/renovatio/038.htm

this one?


----------



## Jeppzer

But the orange can be like.. alien blood.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/systems-2010/renovatio/038.htm
> this one?


Yeah that's the one I was thinking of!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> But the orange can be like.. alien blood.


Lol


----------



## stren

Appreciate your guys insight on this one:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1294187/my-experience-dealing-with-eric-definitely-read-before-you-order-yates/0_50#post_17935618

Let me know if you think it's too much. If anything I think I'm too nice about it....


----------



## Blizlake

I think it sounded pretty professional/appropriate. Personally I wouldn't have had the patience to wait for 8 months for my stuff, so you've been WAY MORE than reasonable in dealing with the matter: I would have gone to zart herr polizei a long time ago.
Besides, fake yate is one thing but the fact that he has your stuff... Seriously, what's wrong with that dude?








Since I don't live in the USA I don't really know about all the drama that's been going on with FTW, Eric and Adam (and I apologize if I wrote something that's not true), but it must have been something serious considering that Adam left.
I've read quite a few threads about the stuff that's happened and my opinion is that SNAFU is the perfect way to describe the company.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Hopefully I didn't step on anyone's toes with my post, but it is in fact crap that you have had to deal with any of that.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> I think it sounded pretty professional/appropriate. Personally I wouldn't have had the patience to wait for 8 months for my stuff, so you've been WAY MORE than reasonable in dealing with the matter: I would have gone to zart herr polizei a long time ago.
> Besides, fake yate is one thing but the fact that he has your stuff... Seriously, what's wrong with that dude?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I don't live in the USA I don't really know about all the drama that's been going on with FTW, Eric and Adam (and I apologize if I wrote something that's not true), but it must have been something serious considering that Adam left.
> I've read quite a few threads about the stuff that's happened and my opinion is that SNAFU is the perfect way to describe the company.


Yeah I've heard Adam's side of things before, I don't really want to get into that because that would be unfair without Eric's side of events. For a while I was willing to give Eric the benefit of the doubt because of the move to MI and Adam leaving. At some point though that's too much. Plus the way he handled the whole GT group buy - dumping the fans on Jim for a while and going AWOL for a month with no communication. If it wasn't for Jim that would have been a real clusterflip.

It really seems like it was always Adam scrambling around trying to provide good customer service. Eric just seems to either be very disorganized or he likes to be above the fray and ignores things he doesn't want to deal with. He's said before that he won't reply to emails that he doesn't have an answer to.

It's strange because he was running the folding section before Zodac I think, so presumably he was able to handle large volumes of PMs and emails back then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Hopefully I didn't step on anyone's toes with my post, but it is in fact crap that you have had to deal with any of that.


Ah no worries, it's not like this is the first time this has happened to someone. I'm happy for people to wade in. The more the merrior. I'm surprised OCN has been so uninvolved with FTW's issues as it reflects badly on them too. They've seemed happier to sweep the issues under the rug.


----------



## Jim-CL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Ah no worries, it's not like this is the first time this has happened to someone. I'm happy for people to wade in. The more the merrior. *I'm surprised OCN has been so uninvolved with FTW's issues as it reflects badly on them too. They've seemed happier to sweep the issues under the rug*.


That's the part I don't understand. On a personal level, I wish Eric well and I hope he's successful with his next endeavor, whatever that may be, but as a business, FTW is clearly in trouble. The lack of communication simply compounds the problem. I certainly don't have all the facts, but since all of this reflects badly on OCN and the other forum vendors, I hope someone eventually steps in and deals with the problem.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> That's the part I don't understand. On a personal level, I wish Eric well and I hope he's successful with his next endeavor, whatever that may be, but as a business, FTW is clearly in trouble. The lack of communication simply compounds the problem. I certainly don't have all the facts, but since all of this reflects badly on OCN and the other forum vendors, I hope someone eventually steps in and deals with the problem.


Yeah I mean you guys go so out of your way for customer's that it's really the exact opposite of FTW. It sucks that some people may tar you with the same brush because of it. I really wanted them to do well, but if they fail it's quite clear what went wrong.

More photos:

Not sure if I ever showed this:










I got a gtx460 for physx/folding cause it was a bargain. Now I'm rethinking it as physx seems to have disappeared and it makes the tube routing way more complicated. I could put it in by making a custom bridge, but at that point I might just want to space the 580's out across all the slots anyway.

You can see this is still the R3E/990x board. Once I'm done with waterblock testing I'll be moving that to the wife's computer, and the wife's computer will become an HTPC (any atx htpc case recommendations?) I'm still waiting for sponsored memory from Corsair and that EVGA NEX 1500 power supply before I can get that powered up though. I'm still waiting on matching fittings too









Oh and here's some more sleeving photos for derick:


----------



## Jeppzer

Oh yay! DUST!

Don't you feel like your build is moving a bit slow considering that dust buildup you have going on?


----------



## Electrocutor

Quote:


> any atx htpc case recommendations


http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=138&area=en
http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=293&area=en
http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=241&area=en
http://www.nmediapc.com/htpc8000.htm


----------



## Jeppzer

I have this http://www.in-win.com.tw/US/products_pccase_series.php?cat_id=1&series_id=42 ( chopper in sig)


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Oh yay! DUST!
> Don't you feel like your build is moving a bit slow considering that dust buildup you have going on?


Yeah tell me about it - this is how long I've been without being able to play a game








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electrocutor*
> 
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=138&area=en
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=293&area=en
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=241&area=en
> http://www.nmediapc.com/htpc8000.htm


Thanks those are some good suggestions

Also FS/FT post added - not selling any of the SSDs yet though...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1294295/hdds-ssds-sound-cards-more-for-possible-trades/0_50


----------



## ugotd8

Too bad about your ATX requirement, the Antec Fusion case is working out really nicely for my HTPC.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Too bad about your ATX requirement, the Antec Fusion case is working out really nicely for my HTPC.


Well if I can trade the p5pq pro and e8500 for something smaller, then that's an option too


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Well if I can trade the p5pq pro and e8500 for something smaller, then that's an option too


Sent you a PM about an ATX HTPC case.


----------



## derickwm

Zion was amazing







didn't get to stay as long as last time, but that isn't anyone's fault but my own.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Zion was amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didn't get to stay as long as last time, but that isn't anyone's fault but my own.


Must be hot by now - what did you do this time?

We're off to Mt Whitney in a month's time, got to get some altitude training in this month


----------



## derickwm

Went to the Emerald Pools. It was a good hike and I went later in the afternoon so it wasn't actually that bad.


----------



## derickwm

You're falling behind Stren









Also, I do not approve of this


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> You're falling behind Stren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I do not approve of this


You haven't overtaken me yet







I haven't been folding cause of the heat. The CPU water block roundup has been kicking up enough heat in here as it is. I'll start again once the weather calms down. By then I might have 4 hexes going at it


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> By then I might have 4 hexes going at it


Wut?








Something you're not telling to the good ol' Bliz? Or did I just count and understand something wrong...


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> You're falling behind Stren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I do not approve of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You haven't overtaken me yet*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been folding cause of the heat. The CPU water block roundup has been kicking up enough heat in here as it is. I'll start again once the weather calms down. By then I might have 4 hexes going at it
Click to expand...

Won't be long now









Move anywhere but Cali, problem solved.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> You're falling behind Stren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I do not approve of this


You should see mine. 

Then again, I used to only fold on a 9600gt, and only during the winter.


----------



## derickwm

I don't even know who you are so...


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I don't even know who you are so...


LOL YES.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Wut?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something you're not telling to the good ol' Bliz? Or did I just count and understand something wrong...


Wife: 990x Me: 2x3930K + a 980x at work. Plus possibly a 3570K in the htpc if I can find a good trade or sell the e8500


----------



## derickwm

I'll believe it when I see it









In the meantime my sr-2 is finally folding 24/7 after fixing ram issues. Pulling around 500k ppd, which is sad considering a 6174 4P use to pull 600k by itself. Need to OC my new one still.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'll believe it when I see it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime my sr-2 is finally folding 24/7 after fixing ram issues. Pulling around 500k ppd, which is sad considering a 6174 4P use to pull 600k by itself. Need to OC my new one still.


Pfff I actually have all those hexes, not like some mythical octocore e5's









Still though the ppd will be depressingly low now.

Gotta go start the 4th run on the iceforce...


----------



## derickwm

Maybe my Ice force will come in today... But I doubt it


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe my Ice force will come in today... But I doubt it


So any word from those guys? Did they not send it insured?


----------



## derickwm

No idea. Wrote [email protected] yesterday and he told me they haven't had an update. I was glad to see he at least wrote me back compared to just ignoring me.


----------



## zosothepage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Won't be long now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Move anywhere but Cali, problem solved.


idk dude Florida is very hot to


----------



## derickwm

*too

And I was mostly referring to the high costs of electricity in California. Although I'm not sure how much electricity costs in Florida


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> *too
> And I was mostly referring to the high costs of electricity in California. Although I'm not sure how much electricity costs in Florida


Yeah derick knows that I'm too cheap to buy and pay the electicity for an AC unit







Still 90F in here at 8pm lol


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> In the meantime my sr-2 is finally folding 24/7 after fixing ram issues. Pulling around 500k ppd


Wait.. wut? Have you blown the magical 8ghz wall?


----------



## stren

Finally done with painting the rx360 radiator for the workstation motherboard/ram/gpu. Switching to a better clearcoat helped considerably! Less sticky and a purer tone!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Wait.. wut? Have you blown the magical 8ghz wall?


He means SR2 + 48core G34 I think


----------



## derickwm

Shhh don't tell Jeppz that, I was being tricky


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah derick knows that I'm too cheap to buy and pay the electicity for an AC unit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still 90F in here at 8pm lol


I've woken up at 4am and it'll be 90F here still.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> He means SR2 + 48core G34 I think


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Shhh don't tell Jeppz that, I was being tricky


I choose to believe that your sr-2 are putting out 500k ppd until proven otherwise.









#DifferentReality


----------



## derickwm

Proof:



Still need to OC 4P









#Lazy


----------



## stren

Forum manager closed my FTW thread even though Eric hadn't responded yet. Nor is the issue resolved. I really wish Adam hadn't given OCN a reason to ban him. It does make me wonder if they are just trying to silence all the criticism until the GT group buy is done with because they're afraid Eric will hold them hostage lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Proof:
> 
> Still need to OC 4P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Lazy


Only 100K on the SR2??


----------



## Blizlake

Conspiracies everywhere...









_edit: you mean the group buy STILL isn't done??! Duuuuuude..._


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Conspiracies everywhere...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _edit: you mean the group buy STILL isn't done??! Duuuuuude..._


Still not done. I just got my fans Saturday, more than a year after I paid for them. There are still quite a few people who haven't gotten theirs yet though


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Why hasn't anyone taken legal action? this is complete crap. You paid for a product and didn't receive it for a year? That is strait up theft. You guys really need to organize yourselves and put foot to ass. You do not have an obligation to stand for this treatment. period. He decided to become a vendor, and he messed up royally. That's my


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Forum manager closed my FTW thread even though Eric hadn't responded yet. Nor is the issue resolved. I really wish Adam hadn't given OCN a reason to ban him. It does make me wonder if they are just trying to silence all the criticism until the GT group buy is done with because they're afraid Eric will hold them hostage lol.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Proof:
> 
> Still need to OC 4P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Lazy
> 
> 
> 
> Only 100K on the SR2??
Click to expand...

Yeah... My SR-2 is all sorts of broken still. Needs to be in native linux, have kraken installed, and all those other tweaks. I am too derpy to figure out how to install Kraken in the Oracle VM even though I'm pretty sure it can be done. Hopefully once my other board we talked about comes in I can get this in native Linux and everything will be...better. Plus a 6901 isn't exactly a "star unit". Hell it's barely counted as bigadv. I even get more points folding an 8101.

I also might switch back to my Samsung ram. These doms suck, only allowing me to fold 4.2 compared to 4.5!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Why hasn't anyone taken legal action? this is complete crap. You paid for a product and didn't receive it for a year? That is strait up theft. You guys really need to organize yourselves and put foot to ass. You do not have an obligation to stand for this treatment. period. He decided to become a vendor, and he messed up royally. That's my


FWIW it was a group buy where it was known it would take a while, it was then further compounded by a bunch of other things that were outside of Eric's control. Yes there are things he could have done better, but it's not all his fault. Certainly he's terrible at communication. However if I were a business owner I certainly wouldn't have volunteered to handling distribution for free. It was always going to be a mess and a ton of work. Not something that such a small operation could easily handle. I think Eric has a lot of good intentions but follow through and getting things done isn't his strong point. That's what Adam used to do (i.e. the real work of handling customers and shipping stuff out), I believe Eric saw himself more as the ceo, ideas man and website guy.

So apparently when the manager closed the thread they actually meant that they had tried to make contact with Eric to get some resolution on it. Would have been nice if they said that rather than just implying we should stop talking about it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Yeah... My SR-2 is all sorts of broken still. Needs to be in native linux, have kraken installed, and all those other tweaks. I am too derpy to figure out how to install Kraken in the Oracle VM even though I'm pretty sure it can be done. Hopefully once my other board we talked about comes in I can get this in native Linux and everything will be...better. Plus a 6901 isn't exactly a "star unit". Hell it's barely counted as bigadv. I even get more points folding an 8101.
> I also might switch back to my Samsung ram. These doms suck, only allowing me to fold 4.2 compared to 4.5!


Which ones did you get? I finally managed to sort my ethernet problems on the 980x so it's back folding SMP now.


----------



## derickwm

1866/CL9/1.5v


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 1866/CL9/1.5v


Ah yeah that'd be why. Try overvolting you should be able to squeeze out some more by going to 1.65V.


----------



## stren

Power supply should be here tomorrow, and I have some samsung memory, so I can finally bring up the gaming rig tomorrow!

This however means drilling some holes to plumb the Iwaki in!


----------



## Electrocutor

So how do you have the Iwaki hooked up in your flow? It could easily drive two parallel loops at high pressure between 12 and 24 volt, three between 18 and 24; as long as you use some valves to keep each of the parallel flow pressures even.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electrocutor*
> 
> So how do you have the Iwaki hooked up in your flow? It could easily drive two parallel loops at high pressure between 12 and 24 volt, three between 18 and 24; as long as you use some valves to keep each of the parallel flow pressures even.


Yup I was trying for all out performance. It only runs the CPU and GPUs which use an EK parallel bridge. Those are in series. Because of the GPUs being in paralel it's going to be extremely high flow as the cpu block is also pretty unrestrictive - which means the radiators would be better off in parallel. If I don't have the splitters for it though they may have to be in series for now and maybe I'll run the Iwaki at 12V temporarily. That way I'll also be able to paint the 24V supply. Once I'm done I'll reuse my bitspower Q fittings as 3 way splitters for the radiators and bring the 3rd rad into the loop


----------



## Electrocutor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yup I was trying for all out performance. It only runs the CPU and GPUs which use an EK parallel bridge. Those are in series. Because of the GPUs being in paralel it's going to be extremely high flow as the cpu block is also pretty unrestrictive - which means the radiators would be better off in parallel. If I don't have the splitters for it though they may have to be in series for now and maybe I'll run the Iwaki at 12V temporarily. That way I'll also be able to paint the 24V supply. Once I'm done I'll reuse my bitspower Q fittings as 3 way splitters for the radiators and bring the 3rd rad into the loop


Just remember that flow through most micro-channel water blocks start to lose heat transfer around 1.8gpm, so going higher than that wouldn't be a good idea. The criss-cross and peg type water blocks cap out a bit sooner than that. I think most radiators are fine until about 3 or 3.2gpm before they start losing performance: they're a lot more dependant on design for exactly where it starts being an issue though so you'd have to play with flow rate to see when your deltaT is lowest.

Maybe consider something like this?

Code:



Code:


        <---------.
   (res)<----.    |
     |       |    |
     v       |    |
   (pmp)     |    |
     |       |    |
  .--+--.    |    |
  |     |    |    |
  v     v    |    |
(rad) (rad) (x)A  |
  |     |    |    |
  v     v    |    |
(rad) (rad)  |    |
  |     |    |    |
  +-----+----'    |
  |     |         |
  v     v         |
(cpu)  (x)B       |
  |     |         |
  v     |         |
(ram)   |         |
  |     |         |
  v     |         |
(etc)   '-----.   |
  |           |   |
  +-----+-----+   |
  |     |     |   |
  v     v     v   |
(gpu) (gpu) (gpu) |
  '-----+-----'   |
        '---------'

This would let you set valve A to let you lower your deltaT and B to whatever your CPU block likes best for flow rate without hampering GPU flow.

You'd want to use something like this (http://www.frozencpu.com/products/2278/ex-tub-17/12_ID_UV_Reactive_Leakproof_Y_Fitting.html?tl=g30c499s639) after the pump instead of a T because the water there would be ridiculous.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electrocutor*
> 
> Just remember that flow through most micro-channel water blocks start to lose heat transfer around 1.8gpm, so going higher than that wouldn't be a good idea. The criss-cross and peg type water blocks cap out a bit sooner than that. I think most radiators are fine until about 3 or 3.2gpm before they start losing performance: they're a lot more dependant on design for exactly where it starts being an issue though so you'd have to play with flow rate to see when your deltaT is lowest.
> Maybe consider something like this?
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <---------.
> (res)<----.    |
> |       |    |
> v       |    |
> (pmp)     |    |
> |       |    |
> .--+--.    |    |
> |     |    |    |
> v     v    |    |
> (rad) (rad) (x)A  |
> |     |    |    |
> v     v    |    |
> (rad) (rad)  |    |
> |     |    |    |
> +-----+----'    |
> |     |         |
> v     v         |
> (cpu)  (x)B       |
> |     |         |
> v     |         |
> (ram)   |         |
> |     |         |
> v     |         |
> (etc)   '-----.   |
> |           |   |
> +-----+-----+   |
> |     |     |   |
> v     v     v   |
> (gpu) (gpu) (gpu) |
> '-----+-----'   |
> '---------'
> 
> This would let you set valve A to let you lower your deltaT and B to whatever your CPU block likes best for flow rate without hampering GPU flow.
> You'd want to use something like this (http://www.frozencpu.com/products/2278/ex-tub-17/12_ID_UV_Reactive_Leakproof_Y_Fitting.html?tl=g30c499s639) after the pump instead of a T because the water there would be ridiculous.


Thanks. In testing so far I've seen the opposite: CPU blocks still making gains at 2.6gpm (some taper off there, while others look like they have more to gain) while radiators seem to lose performance before that point. This loop isn't that complicated as there is no ram or motherboard block as they will get their own loop. As the temps are normally more of a concern on the CPU than the GPU, I was planning on running max flow through it. I'm not expecting any performance hit as I know the Iwaki @29V can only hit 3.5gpm with one cpu block and one rad. With the extra GPUs and fittings, it'll probably drop to ~3gpm. That means each GPU and radiator will also get a good 1gpm. I'll do some testing to see if dropping that gets me any improvements in case but I'm expecting higher flow to be better for now.


----------



## Electrocutor

That's very interesting: will you have all your info written up in your CPU block comparison thread eventually?

I had been looking at this from Skinnee Labs:


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electrocutor*
> 
> That's very interesting: will you have all your info written up in your CPU block comparison thread eventually?
> I had been looking at this from Skinnee Labs:


Yup it will be in my waterblock roundup thread eventually. A lot of those blocks are older designs - if you look at some of his more recent data it looks very similar to what I've seen:










I haven't found a block yet (I've only tested half of them though vs flow) that doesn't improve up to 2.6gpm. However skinnee/vapor was able to test at higher pressures/flows than I was (my test bench uses a mcp35x2 as it gives me finer flow control than the Iwaki does). So it may be that I'll need to turn it down from the might 29V setting


----------



## do0ki3 pwns

looks pretty insane !


----------



## stren

PSU arrived







Normally the UPS man would have come at 3 which would give me some time to get some work done. Photos and videos to come later


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> PSU arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normally the UPS man would have come at 3 which would give me some time to get some work done. Photos and *videos* to come later


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*


Haven't had time to do much but make a quick and dirty unboxing video. I have much to catch up on.


----------



## Blizlake

Quick and dirty, just how I like it.
It's a beast


----------



## General121

Quick? Thats a 15min video


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Quick and dirty, just how I like it.
> It's a beast


Lol I expected it to be bigger like the huge silverstone ones. I was very surprised they could fit it in the same size as the AX1200
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Quick? Thats a 15min video


Quick because I didn't spend any time preparing or editing the video. That's why it's somewhat rambling and unorganized


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Lol I expected it to be bigger like the huge silverstone ones. I was very surprised they could fit it in the same size as the AX1200
> Quick because I didn't spend any time preparing or editing the video. That's why it's somewhat rambling and unorganized


Well, I have no speakers or headphones at work so ill hear that later


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Well, I have no speakers or headphones at work so ill hear that later


Lol there are some things I need to work on - figuring out how to open the box before I start recording and not putting knives in my pocket with the sharp end pointing out so that I'll stab myself while talking. Got that bugger right up my fingernail


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Lol there are some things I need to work on - figuring out how to open the box before I start recording and not putting knives in my pocket with the sharp end pointing out so that I'll stab myself while talking. Got that bugger right up my fingernail


Get a foldable knife. Theyre cheap and work great for opening boxes. At a gun show you can get em for like $5. Might need a little sharpening job but thats it.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Get a foldable knife. Theyre cheap and work great for opening boxes. At a gun show you can get em for like $5. Might need a little sharpening job but thats it.


Yeah I actually have some, but I can never find anything useful when I'm excited lol.

BTW if you haven't entered the give away for a free CaseLabs case:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1298419/merlin-sm8-countdown-giveaway/0_50

go do it!


----------



## stren

Did a rough edit on the photos from the EVGA NEX 1500 PSU:


----------



## Electrocutor

So where's the blood? When I slice myself working with computers I don't notice until there's blood on at least half of what I'm working on.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electrocutor*
> 
> So where's the blood? When I slice myself working with computers I don't notice until there's blood on at least half of what I'm working on.


Yeah this wasn't bad just painful cause it was under the nail


----------



## ironsurvivor

Quote:


> So where's the blood? When I slice myself working with computers I don't notice until there's blood on at least half of what I'm working on.


Haha, made my day.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

haha I just kind of did the same thing with a metal tab from a laptop I took apart to get the processor out. Im sure a knife was more painful though being sharp and all.


----------



## stren

One thing that's nice on the PSU is that because the cables are individually sleeved they made the connectors on the PSU itself match. I.E. Every wire is a 1 to 1 straight shot. You can plug the cables in whichever way round you want. This means it'll be super easy to resleeve!

Also I just got dizzy from gluing PVC pipes together. 1" fat pipes is the "real" hard tubing


----------



## Systemlord

Do you know who actually manufacturers the PSU's for EVGA? Wish those red connectors were black, that's one of the reasons why I didn't go for the Max Revo 1350W, instead I got the SeaSonic X-1250 PSU.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Do you know who actually manufacturers the PSU's for EVGA? Wish those red connectors were black, that's one of the reasons why I didn't go for the Max Revo 1350W, instead I got the SeaSonic X-1250 PSU.


OEM is Etasis, I have to admit I'm not an expert on PSU OEMs so I'm not sure if this necessarily means anything. EVGA say it's heavily modified and Phaedrus still seems to stand behind the product despite leaving EVGA. I hope we get a good quality review soon. I'd do it myself but I don't have the time or all of the test gear!


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> OEM is Etasis, I have to admit I'm not an expert on PSU OEMs so I'm not sure if this necessarily means anything. EVGA say it's heavily modified and Phaedrus still seems to stand behind the product despite leaving EVGA. I hope we get a good quality review soon. I'd do it myself but I don't have the time or all of the test gear!


Etasis has made server PSUs for quite a while so they know what they're doing. The eVGA units below the 1500w model are FSP Aurum Pro-based.


----------



## derickwm

I don't approve.


----------



## BOB850123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Did a rough edit on the photos from the EVGA NEX 1500 PSU:


How tall does the handle extend above the psu. I am wondering if it would cause problems in cases like the Raven where it would stick out the top of the case and might get into the way of the top cover.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BOB850123*
> 
> How tall does the handle extend above the psu. I am wondering if it would cause problems in cases like the Raven where it would stick out the top of the case and might get into the way of the top cover.


Rough estimate would be 3-4cm, and would be tight fit.


----------



## BOB850123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Rough estimate would be 3-4cm, and would be tight fit.


Yeah that is what I was thinking as well.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BOB850123*
> 
> Yeah that is what I was thinking as well.


It sticks out about ~43mm from the back of the PSU. However you need more clearance for the huge power cable. To make it turn a corner you need about 95-100mm of clearance. I'll take a photo of that later for you too


----------



## BOB850123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> It sticks out about ~43mm from the back of the PSU. However you need more clearance for the huge power cable. To make it turn a corner you need about 95-100mm of clearance. I'll take a photo of that later for you too


Thanks.


----------



## stren

Here's the pics:


----------



## Blizlake

Now that's what I call a proper power cable. Looks pretty hefty to me


----------



## derickwm

Geezes man.


----------



## Citra

The wire next to it looks like string lol.


----------



## BOB850123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Here's the pics:


Thanks for the pictures. I did not realize how big the base of the cord was.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah I actually have some, but I can never find anything useful when I'm excited lol.
> BTW if you haven't entered the give away for a free CaseLabs case:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1298419/merlin-sm8-countdown-giveaway/0_50
> go do it!


Holy crap thanks! Wish I saw this sooner....Would absolutely LOVE a new case.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Holy crap thanks! Wish I saw this sooner....Would absolutely LOVE a new case.


Don't forget also that you can enter up to once per day to increase your chances of winning


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Don't forget also that you can enter up to once per day to increase your chances of winning


Saw that..Though I noticed something confusing. You can enter once a day but they say duplicates dont count. What do they mean Duplicates dont count? Duplicate accounts or...?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Saw that..Though I noticed something confusing. You can enter once a day but they say duplicates dont count. What do they mean Duplicates dont count? Duplicate accounts or...?


duplicate posts per day, i.e only one post per day counts, but mulitple days count and improve your chance of winning


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> duplicate posts per day, i.e only one post per day counts, but mulitple days count and improve your chance of winning


Ah. On a side note: my i5 2500k must not clock well : / Saw one guy get 4.8ghz @ 1.4v, another get 4.9/5 GHz @ 1.4v I failed P95 at 4.7GHz @ 1.4v w/ internal PLL voltage on and using guide in my sig. It was using like 1.416vcore. Gonna try now at 1.42 vcore w/ it on still : / Hopefully this is stable. I want killer PPD haha


----------



## MrBojanglles88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/systems-2010/renovatio/038.htm
> this one?


Looks like Dexter Morgan's computer


----------



## Jeppzer

Gah, that powercable. U.G.L.Y.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Gah, that powercable. U.G.L.Y.


the grey accents should have been red to match the theme


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> the grey accents should have been red to match the theme


*cough* Paint *cough*


----------



## stren

Had the Iwaki leak testing last night. After 10 hours it blew a tube out of the compression fitting (at 4am) and dumped a gallon of water in the bottom of the case at 4am









Pics to come later


----------



## Electrocutor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Had the Iwaki leak testing last night. After 10 hours it blew a tube out of the compression fitting (at 4am) and dumped a gallon of water in the bottom of the case at 4am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics to come later


too much loop pressure: split your stuff into two parallel loops and split right after the pump so that everything is in two parallel loops except the res and pump. At 18v, that thing can chuck 3gpm of water out at almost 7 psi; 5 gpm at the same pressure at 24v; that's 1.5gpm and 2.5 gpm respectively per parallel loop.


----------



## zosothepage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Had the Iwaki leak testing last night. After 10 hours it blew a tube out of the compression fitting (at 4am) and dumped a gallon of water in the bottom of the case at 4am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics to come later


it didn't mess up the case or any components did it?


----------



## Electrocutor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zosothepage*
> 
> it didn't mess up the case or any components did it?


Quote:


> Had the Iwaki leak testing last night


You usually don't have anything plugged in except the pump when leak testing. Powder coating is water resistant. I suspect the other half is less than impressed though...


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electrocutor*
> 
> too much loop pressure: split your stuff into two parallel loops and split right after the pump so that everything is in two parallel loops except the res and pump. At 18v, that thing can chuck 3gpm of water out at almost 7 psi; 5 gpm at the same pressure at 24v; that's 1.5gpm and 2.5 gpm respectively per parallel loop.


Where's the fun in that







I was leak testing at 27V to see if my schedule 40 glue joints were strong enough. I would have pushed 29V but my variable power supply can't handle the current, and the meanwell 24V supply that can push 29V is being painted right now. I didn't have any splitters laying around so I had to run the rads in series







Flow was pretty hefty







I think really it was my fault though. The tubing cut wasn't that straight and I didn't super tighten the compression fitting as it was in a hard to reach place








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zosothepage*
> 
> it didn't mess up the case or any components did it?


Nah luckily it was the bottom most fitting, both rigs were off and the workstation parts felt dry by the morning. It turned on just fine, so I think we're ok







I'll leave it a day or so to dry out the gaming rig before I fill it and try again.


----------



## Electrocutor

Quote:


> I was leak testing at 27V


... you ran a ridiculous pressure/flow 24v pump at 27v all night and were planning to try 29v too? ... you know.. some things really weren't meant to be overclocked... I like it.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electrocutor*
> 
> ... you ran a ridiculous pressure/flow 24v pump at 27v all night and were planning to try 29v too? ... you know.. some things really weren't meant to be overclocked... I like it.


Haha yeah I've run the Iwaki at 29V before on a cpu block plus single radiator only loop and it only hit 3.5gpm so I figured with the GPU's and another rad this would be ok and a good test for the system in the long run


----------



## Electrocutor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Haha yeah I've run the Iwaki at 29V before on a cpu block plus single radiator only loop and it only hit 3.5gpm so I figured with the GPU's and another rad this would be ok and a good test for the system in the long run


You should try it again and run a 3-way parallel through 3 cpu blocks and 3 radiators and see what the gpm is in each: At 29v, I bet all 3 would be around 3.2 or 3.3 gpm. Its PQ curve suggests that it favors flow rate over pressure.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Doesn't it hurt the pump if it runs out of water?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electrocutor*
> 
> You should try it again and run a 3-way parallel through 3 cpu blocks and 3 radiators and see what the gpm is in each: At 29v, I bet all 3 would be around 3.2 or 3.3 gpm. Its PQ curve suggests that it favors flow rate over pressure.


Yeah maybe - for now I'm just keeping it simple so that I can test the hardware and have some kind of rig operational. In the long run I want to devise a loop that not only has awesome performance but that also is easy to maintain and easy to route in the case. The TX10 despite the huge volume still gets cramped in the base once you have all the drives, tubing and PSU cabling for two rigs!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Doesn't it hurt the pump if it runs out of water?


Yes for most pumps but the Iwaki is a tank







I'm sure you're not supposed to do it, and you risk overheating it, but it's still alive for now









Speaking of which I'm leak testing again. Running at 16V for now to clear out the bubbles. Then we'll make sure it can survive many more PSI


----------



## stren

Some of the pics from the last week's adventures:

Fitted the sniper to the 990x and installed some of the samsung superOC ram. Corsair promised to sponsor me some ram, but it never showed up and after 3 months of my emails being ignored I've officially given up on them


















I want to make a custom waterblock for the RAM anyway, but that's still a gleam in my eye right now







Time to get to leak testing on the motherboard loop:










After leak testing got done, I swapped the painted fan for one that worked and installed the motherboard tray into the *empty* chamber.










I need to swap out the circuit board from the broken GT fan for a good one and then swap back in the painted one. Now it's time to start hooking everything back up:










Plugged in the PSU cables, but the PSU is not yet there:










The sleeving is the stuff that came with the evga psu, that will be replaced with mdpc-x later:










Finally with a PSU:










Those extra 6 pin headers are annoying but the nice thing is that most of the PSU cables can be flipped so you can hide some of the extra unwarted parts by plugging them in the other way round


















Tidying up a bit:










There's still so much to be done, and so much of this is still temporary e.g. fittings/sleeve/loop layout etc etc. But for now I'm just glad to be finally getting this rig up and working after 8 months!


----------



## morencyam

I want to do a huge build like this so bad


----------



## derickwm

Dibs on some custom Samsung ram blocks.

Also:


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Dibs on some custom Samsung ram blocks.
> Also:


Haha well I might be slacking on my folding (at least I have the 980x folding SMP though now), but I hit 300K views total









I think a giveaway at 500K is the way to go


----------



## derickwm

But but but but you don't have Skulltrail


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> But but but but you don't have Skulltrail


have you posted any updates yet?


----------



## derickwm

Nah. Nothing will be here till Tuesday. I could post pics of the shoes and shirts I bought today


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Nah. Nothing will be here till Tuesday. I could post pics of the shoes and shirts I bought today


Better then nothing. Haven't seen an update in ages....


----------



## Killhouse

Read 120 pages of this thread at work, its been a great way to fill a slow day.. your build is awesome and your build-log... well, interesting (I recall videos of UPS, arguments about floors and tables, a variety of food dishes and a mind-boggling array of sleeving options). Hopefully I'll get around to reading the last 55 pages tomorrow









As far as I'm aware (a few weeks behind) you've got big plans for custom blocks and a waterfall res so I'm definitely subbed for the rest of this


----------



## stren

Thanks









Yeah the custom stuff is going to take me a while sadly, but we'll get there, one step at a time









So I finally tried to turn on the gaming rig today only to find out it was not posting. The VGA debug led was on, so I put my 8800gt in the last PCI slot and it booted to BIOS just fine, no errors. I tried all of the different outputs of the 580 cards and got an error each time. Even tried disabling the pci lanes and doing one at a time but nothing.

Is it possibly all 3 are dead???

I guess I have to take them out of the loop and put the air coolers on and see what I can learn


----------



## Killhouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah the custom stuff is going to take me a while sadly, but we'll get there, one step at a time


I'm looking forward to it, if your acrylic work is as good as the rest of your work it should be some nice eye-candy









Shame about the graphics cards; awesome hardware is awesome until it becomes less awesome. Seems unlikely that all three are dead so hopefully its a compatibility issue that you can figure out. Good luck.


----------



## Electrocutor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the custom stuff is going to take me a while sadly, but we'll get there, one step at a time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I finally tried to turn on the gaming rig today only to find out it was not posting. The VGA debug led was on, so I put my 8800gt in the last PCI slot and it booted to BIOS just fine, no errors. I tried all of the different outputs of the 580 cards and got an error each time. Even tried disabling the pci lanes and doing one at a time but nothing.
> Is it possibly all 3 are dead???
> I guess I have to take them out of the loop and put the air coolers on and see what I can learn


You weren't trying to power them with a secondary PSU while the rest of the system was on the primary, right?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electrocutor*
> 
> You weren't trying to power them with a secondary PSU while the rest of the system was on the primary, right?


Nope only using a single 1500W PSU. I ripped out the 580's for now and am double checking all the pci-e slots are still good. Then I'll put the air coolers on each card and try them individually


----------



## derickwm




----------



## marbleduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the custom stuff is going to take me a while sadly, but we'll get there, one step at a time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I finally tried to turn on the gaming rig today only to find out it was not posting. The VGA debug led was on, so I put my 8800gt in the last PCI slot and it booted to BIOS just fine, no errors. I tried all of the different outputs of the 580 cards and got an error each time. Even tried disabling the pci lanes and doing one at a time but nothing.
> Is it possibly all 3 are dead???
> I guess I have to take them out of the loop and put the air coolers on and see what I can learn


Wow, when I first got my three 580's, all of them were dead, too.

Hopefully yours aren't as dead as mine were.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marbleduck*
> 
> Wow, when I first got my three 580's, all of them were dead, too.
> Hopefully yours aren't as dead as mine were.


These were 2nd hand, so they should have been good. The pci-e lanes are fine, I double checked with the 9800gt. Digging out the air coolers for these cards out of the shed.


----------



## derickwm

So, shall I break out the stones?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> So, shall I break out the stones?


Maybe - the boxes had only parts of the air cooler, no actual heatsink for the main GPU chip


----------



## derickwm

Yikes.

Do you know the warranty status of them? I'm assuming you've already contacted the seller.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Yikes.
> Do you know the warranty status of them? I'm assuming you've already contacted the seller.


Yeah I just wrote him, wanted to have all the facts first.

Not sure if they're out of warranty but he wasn't the original owner so it was assumed that they'd have no warranty. Maybe there's a chance the original owner will help though.


----------



## derickwm

Oh man...

Well if you need anything, I have my stash of stones


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Oh man...
> Well if you need anything, I have my stash of stones


Yeah I can still try the cards individually, but with the waterblocks on it's a real pain to change them in and out. That was why I got so many quick disconnects. But I'm using some of them on the water cooling test bench so I only have 2 pairs for CPU and GPU. The other thing I can try is plugging in the hdmi port of the gtx580, though I've never heard of a card defaulting to that and not coming up off the DVI. I can also try booting using the 9800gt with the gtx580 installed, then install windows and see if it can pick up the card once booted. I could then have windows default to run off the 580 and post can be to the 9800gt which could drive the same display via hdmi.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah I can still try the cards individually, but with the waterblocks on it's a real pain to change them in and out. That was why I got so many quick disconnects. But I'm using some of them on the water cooling test bench so I only have 2 pairs for CPU and GPU. The other thing I can try is plugging in the hdmi port of the gtx580, though I've never heard of a card defaulting to that and not coming up off the DVI. I can also try booting using the 9800gt with the gtx580 installed, then install windows and see if it can pick up the card once booted. I could then have windows default to run off the 580 and post can be to the 9800gt which could drive the same display via hdmi.


So I rebuilt the loop with a gtx 460 and a gtx 580, plugged the monitor into the gtx460, installed windows and the nvidia drivers. GTX460 could be seen just fine but no GTX580 showed up. So the only thing that had been niggling away at me was that the PSU cables could be used either way round. I'd used them the "wrong way" round on the 8 pin sockets because it was tidier. However tracing the wires back and forth makes it look like it's identical and the plugs used are identical. However getting rid of the "wrong way round" 8 pin cable and using a 6+2 made the 580 work!

So now I'm just plain confused. Now I have to break down the loop again, put all three 580's back in and see if it works with the right power supply cables


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Wierd.


----------



## derickwm

You noob...


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Wierd.


Yeah I can only think that either they're not wired 1:1 exactly which is a disaster waiting to happen, or that there's a diode in the cable to prevent current flow going the wrong way?

Still I have to verify that all three cards will work happily now.

BTW on the R4E/3930K I should be able to run pcie3 x8 on all cards right? But the 580's don't support pcie3, so does that mean they will run pcie2 x16 on all cards? It would make sense, but I'm not sure if it actually works like that. Can anyone confirm as I'm dying to know and I can't test it right now as I'm using the R3E temporarily.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> You noob...


get back to work


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> You noob...


It's not like the AX1200 where each cable can only be used one way round, and that on each end it says AX1200 or PCI-E. On the EVGA cables it says VGA on both ends of it. The manual doesn't say anything about it being a problem to connect them like I did either


----------



## derickwm

What's that?

All I heard was "derp derp"


----------



## Electrocutor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> What's that?
> All I heard was "derp derp"


Your tower says it wants to be ready before Halloween so the Great Pumpkin will visit it, can't you hear it? It sounds a bit like Mr. Peabody on The Rocky & Bullwinkle Show: you should probably do something about that.


----------



## 3930K

I'mma go into the lane simulator, brb


----------



## 3930K

Top card would be x16,all others x8,


----------



## Dark Mantis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the custom stuff is going to take me a while sadly, but we'll get there, one step at a time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I finally tried to turn on the gaming rig today only to find out it was not posting. The VGA debug led was on, so I put my 8800gt in the last PCI slot and it booted to BIOS just fine, no errors. I tried all of the different outputs of the 580 cards and got an error each time. Even tried disabling the pci lanes and doing one at a time but nothing.
> Is it possibly all 3 are dead???
> I guess I have to take them out of the loop and put the air coolers on and see what I can learn


If your motherboard has the options for different gens in the BIOS it probably defaults to gen3. If so try setting it to gen2 instead.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark Mantis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the custom stuff is going to take me a while sadly, but we'll get there, one step at a time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I finally tried to turn on the gaming rig today only to find out it was not posting. The VGA debug led was on, so I put my 8800gt in the last PCI slot and it booted to BIOS just fine, no errors. I tried all of the different outputs of the 580 cards and got an error each time. Even tried disabling the pci lanes and doing one at a time but nothing.
> Is it possibly all 3 are dead???
> I guess I have to take them out of the loop and put the air coolers on and see what I can learn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your motherboard has the options for different gens in the BIOS it probably defaults to gen3. If so try setting it to gen2 instead.
Click to expand...

It doesn't afaik. I'm not going into the bios for a bit, just caused a bsod on boot (lol) by accidentally setting the vcore 0.04V lower than what it should be -_-


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Top card would be x16,all others x8,


That's the same as the R3E then? Another reason to move to 8970's if they're good at release I guess then at least I could use pcie3 8x on four cards, and 16x if I trade up to the asrock.

I rebuilt the loop last night and it's ready for turn on this morning!


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Top card would be x16,all others x8,
> 
> 
> 
> That's the same as the R3E then? Another reason to move to 8970's if they're good at release I guess then at least I could use pcie3 8x on four cards, and 16x if I trade up to the asrock.
> 
> I rebuilt the loop last night and it's ready for turn on this morning!
Click to expand...

Well that's with the FisX card.


----------



## decali

These new photos are so beautiful







-- great work! Excited to see some numbers when you finalize the loop


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Well that's with the FisX card.


Ah well until I get some more fittings or build a custom bridge I can't fit the 460 in, only the 3x580's lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decali*
> 
> These new photos are so beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- great work! Excited to see some numbers when you finalize the loop


Thanks I can't wait to have it up and running.

On the downside I found a slow leak on the 1" tap that I did on the reservoir. I used an o-ring and teflon tape. On tightening the o-ring it popped out the side as there was no retaining ring, so it was relying on the teflon tape and that's not cutting it. The problem will be getting it off again as it's so tight! So I'm going to have to take that apart one of these days and wrestle with it - for now I've ziptied some paper towel around the pipe and that takes care of it


----------



## 3930K

Can't you just use the 460 air-cooled?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Can't you just use the 460 air-cooled?


Yeah but what's the fun in air-cooled?









I have to spend some time making sure these cards are solid anyway before I start throwing variables in the mix







Maybe by then I'll pick up a card I can use with a 4 way bridge


----------



## 3930K

I see


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> I see


The watercooled 460 will replace the air cooled non reference 460 in my wife's rig, and then I might use the air cooled 460 for physx until I save enough for new monitors, the new monitors will then dictate where I go with the card upgrades.

For now though I'm writing from the new rig. I got the cards working, then reinstalled windows on the right ssd, setup the raid0 ssds for games and now just installing drivers. Hope to have some stocks benchies later


----------



## 3930K

Wait... you're WCing you're wife's PC?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Wait... you're WCing you're wife's PC?


Eventually lol. Too much to do on this and reviews for now


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> The watercooled 460 will replace the air cooled non reference 460 in my wife's rig, and then I might use the air cooled 460 for physx until I save enough for new monitors, the new monitors will then dictate where I go with the card upgrades.
> For now though I'm writing from the new rig. I got the cards working, then reinstalled windows on the right ssd, setup the raid0 ssds for games and now just installing drivers. Hope to have some stocks benchies later


Then your boppity Boo will replace your bippity bap which will go in your zippity zap and the zappity zil will retire.


----------



## derickwm

So. My personal thoughts are as follows:

Buy a 4th 580 and then buy my ROG Xpander and make this build 100000x more epic.

Just sayin.


----------



## 3930K

Can you even do 4way and then add a 5th FisX?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> So. My personal thoughts are as follows:
> Buy a 4th 580 and then buy my ROG Xpander and make this build 100000x more epic.
> Just sayin.


Lol or just use the R4E and 3930K that is in the guest bathroom








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Can you even do 4way and then add a 5th FisX?


Not sure sounds like time to find out









Also USB input of the E1 sounds better than the optical. What's with that?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> So. My personal thoughts are as follows:
> Buy a 4th 580 and then buy my ROG Xpander and make this build 100000x more epic.
> Just sayin.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol or just use the R4E and 3930K that is in the guest bathroom
Click to expand...

Meh two of the same motherboard is boring. Think of the E-Peen with the use of an Xpander


----------



## 3930K

Then again Derick wants to sell that £120 paperweight.


----------



## derickwm

Mehh I'm not in a huge rush to sell it. It's probably the coolest paper weight I've owned


----------



## 3930K

I bet you're not actually using it as a paperweight


----------



## derickwm

Bump.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Bump.


lol back from vacation, too many emails to read







I've had photos to post forever but no time to edit them

The gaming rig needs to have windows reinstalled, the automatic windows updater managed to "fix" the booting process


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Bump.
> 
> 
> 
> lol back from vacation, too many emails to read
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had photos to post forever but no time to edit them
> 
> The gaming rig needs to have windows reinstalled, the automatic windows updater managed to "fix" the booting process
Click to expand...

I lol'd and then choked.


----------



## zosothepage

welcome back man i hope you had a good vacation =)


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> lol back from vacation, too many emails to read
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had photos to post forever but no time to edit them
> The gaming rig needs to have windows reinstalled, the automatic windows updater managed to "fix" the booting process


People use automatic updater? Jesus Christ how horrifying.


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> People use automatic updater? Jesus Christ how horrifying.


What's wrong??


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> People use automatic updater? Jesus Christ how horrifying.


When you first install windows it's useful to tell it to update the world until it's happy. I agree though automatic ones are annoying in normal use. I think now it's done updating itself on the 2nd install so I can reinstall the couple of games that I had before.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> When you first install windows it's useful to tell it to update the world until it's happy. I agree though automatic ones are annoying in normal use. I think now it's done updating itself on the 2nd install so I can reinstall the couple of games that I had before.


Well, there's a lot I don't want or can screw me up so I have to manually read what it says for all of them then decide whether or not to get them. Haven't installed any yet and I've been up and running on this current install for about 1 month now, so...


----------



## derickwm

Well aren't you just a rebel.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> lol back from vacation, too many emails to read
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had photos to post forever but no time to edit them
> The gaming rig needs to have windows reinstalled, the automatic windows updater managed to "fix" the booting process
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People use automatic updater? Jesus Christ how horrifying.
Click to expand...

I do, and I even use automagic login, and nightly 1 AM restarts, and 3-hour delta back-ups to an off-site location.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> People use automatic updater? Jesus Christ how horrifying.


I don't understand. What's so horrible about automatic updates? Mine is set to just downloads them and doesn't install them until instructed to


----------



## stren

Another update - big one too!

So this is where we were last time - gaming rig trying to get up and working in a temporary state. Main loop not yet connected:










To finish the main loop we needed to connect the EK400 reservoir with the custom 1" NPT tap to the Iwaki RD-30 pump. First we need to build a T section for the drain port:










These are standard schedule 40 pieces of PVC that I'm gluing together. I took a T junction and two 1/2" NPT reducers as well as a piece of 1" grey electrical conduit for making the 90 degree turn:










This is all based on amuseme's idea except that I'm using 1" pipe instead of 0.75" and I connect to the pump slightly differently. So now we have to connect to the pump:










So we take a 5/8" brass barb from your local hardware store and tape it up with teflon tape:










1/2" tube can be warmed up and stretched over the barb. The idea is that the barb lines up right next to the 5/8" input to the Iwaki giving less restriction to the input feed of the RD30 unlike regular 1/2" tube would. I also added a 2nd barb for the drain tube. This reservoir coupled with the 1" pipe means there is a lot of water that needs draining easily:










Both barbs in:










Now let's hook up the pump:










Add some worm clamps so that nothing flies free when you turn the pump up to 29V:










Now let's add the drain tube, the tube color is temporary for now:










Add the drain port:










Add a worm clamp and we're done for now:










Now it's time to put it in the case. As the reservoir was temporarily mounted we need to fix it first. There's a convenient metal plate in the case that you can unscrew and drill holes in:










Now let's reinstall that in the case:










And done:










The reservoir is fed by two drain ports. When feeding a larger amount of water it's useful to have one for water coming in and another for air coming out:










Now here's the Iwaki Plus feed tube situated in the base. The cardboard box will be replaced with anti-vibration gel soon enough:










Here you see the gap between the Iwaki feeding tube and the tapped base of the EK reservoir:










I cut a piece of schedule 40 tube to size to glue in here:










Later I will paint all of the tubes so it doesn't look so bad







The cardboard box doesn't quite raise the Iwaki high enough so we'll need to swap that out:










But here it is fully connected:










And here's the whole side of the gaming case in it's temporary state:










Now we can add the 360 radiator back in quickly (30 seconds) due to the Koolance quick disconnect fittings and the CaseLabs side mount design:










I can't fit a 480 in because of the placement of the radiator and the feed tube. I may move it later, but for now this works. So it's time to fill up with water:


----------



## derickwm

That's cute. Lots of extra work and ugly tubing for the iwaki though...


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> That's cute. Lots of extra work and ugly tubing for the iwaki though...


Yeah the easier way is just to put the Iwaki on it's back and clamp it right into the reservoir. Seemed to work just fine when I tried it on the tech station.


----------



## Citra

Hard core water cooling plumbing. Awesome!


----------



## General121

Hm.....what happened to stren? Vacation?


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Hm.....what happened to stren? Vacation?


Yea, 2 week long one.


----------



## Jeppzer

omg, this thread is still alive! I thought Derick had killed it.


----------



## Jeremy1998

I'm about to break the glass to the defibrillators, and head over to Stren's house.


----------



## Dark Mantis

I think something needs to be done before the hardware is antique!


----------



## derickwm

Stren is too busy taking naps in France to give you guys updates.


----------



## Blizlake

France!? Maybe I'll see him there tomorrow!


----------



## derickwm

You might, I ran into him semi-randomly at Zion national park. Although a park and a country are quite different in size.


----------



## Blizlake

lol true that. But since he's an american in France, he has to be in Paris. That narrows it down a bit.
Going to see a friend of mine who lives there so might as well spend the time to stalk the sights in case a wild stren happens to appear.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Hard core water cooling plumbing. Awesome!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Hm.....what happened to stren? Vacation?


Yeppers - back now, got a thousand emails to read








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> omg, this thread is still alive! I thought Derick had killed it.


[ob1]if derick were to kill it then it would only get more powerful [/OB1]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeremy1998*
> 
> I'm about to break the glass to the defibrillators, and head over to Stren's house.


lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark Mantis*
> 
> I think something needs to be done before the hardware is antique!


stop getting me into trouble! I need to upgrade monitors before bothering with the hardware though the 990x and 3x580's at stock is still handling everything maxed at 1600p just fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Stren is too busy taking naps in France to give you guys updates.


Lol stop stalking me
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> France!? Maybe I'll see him there tomorrow!


Where were you?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> You might, I ran into him semi-randomly at Zion national park. Although a park and a country are quite different in size.


You might not have recognized me in Europe I was wearing pants and shoes!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> lol true that. But since he's an american in France, he has to be in Paris. That narrows it down a bit.
> Going to see a friend of mine who lives there so might as well spend the time to stalk the sights in case a wild stren happens to appear.


It's true apart from the fact that I'm not American


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Where were you?
> 
> It's true apart from the fact that I'm not American


I was staying at my friend's place, a small studio apartment. Pretty close to Louvre and the opera house if you know where those 2 are.
I actually though I saw you at the Eiffel tower last sunday, but I must have been dreaming








And riiiight, you're british right? You sure you haven't transformed into an american?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> I was staying at my friend's place, a small studio apartment. Pretty close to Louvre and the opera house if you know where those 2 are.
> I actually though I saw you at the Eiffel tower last sunday, but I must have been dreaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And riiiight, you're british right? You sure you haven't transformed into an american?


Haha well I was there mon-thurs so it wasn't me







Yes I'm British although most Brits think I'm an American because my accent has changed so much.


----------



## Jeppzer

[ob1]this build will have updates[/ob1]


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> [ob1]this build will have updates[/ob1]


Lol still unpacking, catching up and getting back to work. Hopefully next week I'll have some time to do some more. The poor wee beasty isn't even overclocked yet









BTW should I trade the 990x for SR2 + 2xX5660?


----------



## Jeppzer

Yes. Yes you should.


----------



## derickwm

Yes.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Yes.


Well I'll see if I can trade the 980x and p6t instead first. I'd rather keep the R3E/990x







Gotta get rid of that 3tb sas drive too.


----------



## derickwm

Hey you. I posted lots of updates while you've been gone. Go comment. Nao.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Hey you. I posted lots of updates while you've been gone. Go comment. Nao.


Lots?

I saw one post with the 77 photos and a broken sr2? Is there more?

-> Edit saw the raystorm block. You need some smaller barbs on there like 1/4" ones.

BTW how much cash on top of the 990x/R3E do you think is fair for the SR2 trade combo?


----------



## derickwm

Oh... Was that it. Derp.

I'd say around $400ish depending on condition of each side of course.

R3E ~$100-$150
990X ~$550-$700

X5660s ~$500-$600 ea
SR-2 ~$250-$350


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Oh... Was that it. Derp.
> I'd say around $400ish depending on condition of each side of course.
> R3E ~$100-$150
> 990X ~$550-$700
> X5660s ~$500-$600 ea
> SR-2 ~$250-$350


5650's but yeah that's kinda what I thought. Yeah he wanted 500 and it's shipping to australia too so I guess I'll leave it.


----------



## stren

Tempting, my ear pads are dying and not sure if it's worth replacing rather than getting new phones

http://www.head-fi.org/t/629951/price-drop-audio-technica-w1000x-in-absolutely-mint-condition


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Oh... Was that it. Derp.
> I'd say around $400ish depending on condition of each side of course.
> R3E ~$100-$150
> 990X ~$550-$700
> X5660s ~$500-$600 ea
> SR-2 ~$250-$350
> 
> 
> 
> 5650's but yeah that's kinda what I thought. Yeah he wanted 500 and it's shipping to australia too so I guess I'll leave it.
Click to expand...

Not a terrible deal but 5650s aren't that high end, hell even non ES chips can be bought for $350 a pop. The shipping to Australia would kill it for me though. Sad day.


----------



## stren

Arrrgh windows update has killed me again. Never had a problem with it on other computers but now it's happened twice on this one! I meant to turn it off and now I guess it's corrupted the registry again. I wonder if it's this drive that's the problem, because the mobo/cpu have always been fine before.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Arrrgh windows update has killed me again. Never had a problem with it on other computers but now it's happened twice on this one! I meant to turn it off and now I guess it's corrupted the registry again. I wonder if it's this drive that's the problem, because the mobo/cpu have always been fine before.


Got to be the drive (or firmware or drivers). I update all the time although manually and haven't seen an update bork the registry in years. Chkdsk clean ?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Got to be the drive (or firmware or drivers). I update all the time although manually and haven't seen an update bork the registry in years. Chkdsk clean ?


Well interestingly chkdsk ran when I tried to repair the install, I didn't get to see the result because either it crashed before or after. I'm reinstalling now and I'll run it again once it's done.

Frustrating. I should have checked the M4 firmware version just in case. Never had a problem with an M4 drive before though.

I wonder if it's to do with the power management, maybe it's suspending during the update as the two times I've had problem it did it at shut down and the computer never shut down? I never leave the power management stuff on normally, but until I was happy with the system I figured I'd leave everything stock.


----------



## driftingforlife

I have the same problem with windows update. I have always had it even with my Samsung SSD. Now the first thing I do every time I do an install is disable updates.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Well interestingly chkdsk ran when I tried to repair the install, I didn't get to see the result because either it crashed before or after. I'm reinstalling now and I'll run it again once it's done.
> Frustrating. I should have checked the M4 firmware version just in case. Never had a problem with an M4 drive before though.


An M4 needs to be on at least FW 0009. I think I saw they just release a new one 0010.

IIRC something about those having problems with LPM and a registry hack to fix it:

Code:



Code:


[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\iaStor\Parameters\Port0]

"LPM"=dword:00000000
"LPMDSTATE"=dword:00000000
"DIPM"=dword:00000000


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> An M4 needs to be on at least FW 0009. I think I saw they just release a new one 0010.
> IIRC something about those having problems with LPM and a registry hack to fix it:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\iaStor\Parameters\Port0]
> "LPM"=dword:00000000
> "LPMDSTATE"=dword:00000000
> "DIPM"=dword:00000000


Thanks!

I updated the FW from 0309 to 010G, I'll try that reg hack too. Hopefully no more problems!

If anyone cares I made a facebook page for my reviews and modding feel free to like if you're in the mood for more of Stren









https://www.facebook.com/ExtremeRigs


----------



## Jeppzer

Well now I _had_ to.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Well now I _had_ to.


Lol


----------



## stren

So I saw the [H] article about how ridiculously hard the extreme settings on sleeping dogs were for GPUs. So I figured I'd give it a try as the demo is on steam and none of my games really even tax the 3rd 580. Sadly I could only hit [email protected] (45fps when overclocked to 880MHz) with my 3x580's. Sounds like a 4th card might take me right up to 60....


----------



## General121

Is there a post somewhere, or in the OP (sorry, hard to navigate ocn on my phone) where you explain why you are using 580s and not 680/670? Waiting for 780s?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Is there a post somewhere, or in the OP (sorry, hard to navigate ocn on my phone) where you explain why you are using 580s and not 680/670? Waiting for 780s?


Yeah I never liked the 680s and was waiting for the 780s or 8970s. Plus I got the 3 watercooled 3gb 580s for the price of 2 air cooled 2gb 680s. As I run at 2560x1600 I wasn't sure about 2gb being enough vram particularly if I went forward with a multiple monitor upgrade and upgraded textures. I was already memory capped on my 480's. So the best kepler option would have been 2x4gb 670's I suppose but once you add on the cost of blocks too, then my 580s were cheaper and perform better I believe.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah I never liked the 680s and was waiting for the 780s or 8970s. Plus I got the 3 watercooled 3gb 580s for the price of 2 air cooled 2gb 680s. As I run at 2560x1600 I wasn't sure about 2gb being enough vram particularly if I went forward with a multiple monitor upgrade and upgraded textures. I was already memory capped on my 480's. So the best kepler option would have been 2x4gb 670's I suppose but once you add on the cost of blocks too, then my 580s were cheaper and perform better I believe.


Ah OK







I hope 780s are true performers! Ill possibly add a second 670 when they roll out, though id need a new PSU for that since I only have 2 PCIe connectors. Spying those sexy Corsair modular PSUs


----------



## derickwm

A 4th 580 has been put off for far too long.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> A 4th 580 has been put off for far too long.


Agreed.


----------



## TheBadBull

+1


----------



## stren

Peer pressure eh?

Maybe if I sell that STX card I'd have the cash...

Also I think two of my fish are now a couple. The other one got sad and then tried to move into the algae eater's house.


----------



## TA4K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Peer pressure eh?
> Maybe if I sell that STX card I'd have the cash...
> Also I think two of my fish are now a couple. The other one got sad and then tried to move into the algae eater's house.


There's better drama in your fish tank than a lot of whats on TV.

E. DOOO IT STREN! YOU KNOW YOU WANT TO! THE THIRD 580 IS lonely...


----------



## stren

lol

well here's the thing - the less I spend on 580's now, the more I can spend on 780s or 8970's later? Unless the deal is so good that I don't lose much. If I had 4x580's I suppose then I could sell them as 2 lots of 2. People don't normally want to buy many old cards. This build has a ways to go, I'm hoping to get my training done for laser cutters and milling machines in the next few months. Then I have to design and make some custom blocks, then the reservoirs, and by then who knows what will be out









And derick how about those 7990s I think your z9 board could use some of those. And some CPUs









I was going to take some photos today, but I seem to have lost the camera


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Also I think two of my fish are now a couple. The other one got sad and then tried to move into the algae eater's house.


This thread is now about fish.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> lol
> 
> well here's the thing - the less I spend on 580's now, the more I can spend on 780s or 8970's later? Unless the deal is so good that I don't lose much. If I had 4x580's I suppose then I could sell them as 2 lots of 2. People don't normally want to buy many old cards. This build has a ways to go, I'm hoping to get my training done for laser cutters and milling machines in the next few months. Then I have to design and make some custom blocks, then the reservoirs, and by then who knows what will be out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And derick how about those 7990s I think your z9 board could use some of those. And some CPUs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to take some photos today, but I seem to have lost the camera


I buy old cards









7990s...meep. If a nicer one rolls out maybe. I do have that _other_ GPU showing up on Tuesday for the Z9 though. CPUs...buy my 4P


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I buy old cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7990s...meep. If a nicer one rolls out maybe. I do have that _other_ GPU showing up on Tuesday for the Z9 though. CPUs...buy my 4P


Lulz I was thinking I should just get a 4P instead of an SR2 for the office, kinda out my price range right now though. Particularly if I get that phase change unit


----------



## stren

Well time for a bit of an update! A big thanks to Corsair for sponsoring the build


















My original dominators (same part number) came in a much more boring box than this one:




























And if you're wondering just how small those overclockable low profile sammy dimms are:


----------



## Blizlake

Well I was wondering when you'd post that update








Are those the dimms that took their sweet time to arrive?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Well I was wondering when you'd post that update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are those the dimms that took their sweet time to arrive?


Yuppers there was some confusion at Corsair about who was supposed to be answering my emails lulz. It all worked out in the end









>> edit and we finally broke the 100K views at OCN!


----------



## 3930K

Y U NO Platinum?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Y U NO Platinum?


Plats are rated the same speeds but GTs are easier for water blocks.

And when I say water blocks...

I mean sick custom water blocks...

I can't wait....

Which reminds me, I need to start some practice designs in sketch-up now that I have windows reinstalled for the 4th time


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Well I was wondering when you'd post that update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are those the dimms that took their sweet time to arrive?
> 
> 
> 
> Yuppers there was some confusion at Corsair about who was supposed to be answering my emails lulz. It all worked out in the end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >> edit and we finally broke the 100K views at OCN!
Click to expand...

Took ya long enough


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Took ya long enough


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*


lulz

Morpheus from OCN stopped by and gave me some fan splitters which come in very useful for the quick disconnect of the radiators. Each radiator has two 3 pin headers that come from each side. This little PCB is then attached to the backplate of the pedestal:










One for each side of the case. The distance between the two is conveniently sized to feed from a single molex










I also got done painting the 24V Power supply for the Iwaki pump. I don't think I showed a pic of it before, but it looked like a very beat up version of this:










Except that the mesh part was painted black on mine and had been worn off over time.

So I thought I'd paint the whole thing red and then mod a PSU support from the bottom heat chamber so that it can be mounted next to a fan from the HDD rack. I also need to hook up a relay so that it only turns on when the computer is on. Here are the pieces after painting and clear coating:










With the PSU back in and the heatsinks retimmed:










All sealed up:




























That's it for now. Now that I have my windows PC up and running I can finally get sketch-up back and running and start playing with ideas for custom blocks and reservoirs!


----------



## TA4K

You put the Iwaki pump PSU pic's up on FB. I remember that well







Also for the relay, Couldn't you use like a 24pin passthru that one would with multi PSU's? just use the green wire for a switch-type thing to turn on power to the iwaki-Frankensupply.


----------



## stren

quick tease of a bromance weekend lol


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> quick tease of a bromance weekend lol


What is this BLASPHEMY


----------



## Blizlake

LOL







Fun weekend with the hipster?


----------



## Rbby258

This is the best part of the photo


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> quick tease of a bromance weekend lol


...your use of bromance once again makes me question derickwm's gender...


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> quick tease of a bromance weekend lol


So much caselabs.


----------



## TA4K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> quick tease of a bromance weekend lol


I think I may have just accidentally in my... yup I did...


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TA4K*
> 
> I think I may have just accidentally in my... yup I did...


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> ...your use of bromance once again makes me question derickwm's gender...


Girls can be bros too. I know, complicated.


----------



## TA4K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Girls can be bros too. I know, complicated.


Its in the Bro code. Legit.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TA4K*
> 
> Its in the Bro code. Legit.


Agreed... Not so common, but legit none the less







... My best bro is a girl anyways


----------



## derickwm

Sounds like the lot of you are just friend zoned


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Sounds like the lot of you are just friend zoned


I'm just here to stare at computers.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Sounds like the lot of you are just friend zoned


Come again? is what they do


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

That's what she said...


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Sounds like the lot of you are just friend zoned


Lol I was just thinking that


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Sounds like the lot of you are just friend zoned


on some accounts i wont even try and argue, but my best friend is a girl and she is like my sister








... now i did grow up in the south, but its not like i live in alabama or something


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> on some accounts i wont even try and argue, but my best friend is a girl and she is like my sister
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... now i did grow up in the south, *but its not like i live in alabama or something*


*Ahem*


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> *Ahem*


lol... i saw you on this thread earlier, so i though i would poke some fun in your direction... especially since ima probably end up going to U of A


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> lol... i saw you on this thread earlier, so i though i would poke some fun in your direction... especially since ima probably end up going to U of A


I know I was poking fun as well, partly because what you said is kinda true....


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I know I was poking fun as well, partly because what you said is kinda true....


lol... what i realy should have said is L.A., but most ppl would have thought i meant the city


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I know I was poking fun as well, partly because what you said is kinda true....


Umm... I really hope that doesn't mean what I think it meant.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Umm... I really hope that doesn't mean what I think it meant.


Don't come to Alabama then. 

Sorry to hi-jack, stren.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Don't come to Alabama then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hi-jack, stren.


Haha well not much happening here. More spray painting of fans and trying to fix a chip in the radiator paint. Spray paint just isn't very strong. I should have powder coated the rads, but I wanted the color to match on the fans exactly.

At least both rigs came back up after we had some fun at the weekend. I do need to get some biocide though as the EK blocks are either staining or algaefied (yes I forgot to put any biocide or killcoil in there). I don't have time to take my workstation down right now to clean it properly







To be honest it looks like a mix of both. I do have some plans though to fix it if it's stained


----------



## eskamobob1

sounding good







... one thing that you can try for the rad is to use a thicker enamel spray on the outside of the rad where it will take the most abuse.. it will give it a little nicer shine and is very strong... the reason it isnt used much is that it is dense and you have to be realy careful about running... also, never put it on the fins... it is a rather good insulator and can get thick fast, so just on the outside... tested that on a spare 120mm rad i had and it realy does change performance

EDIT: as for the alge growth, thats why we all use to use like 20% glycol mixes


----------



## Caples

I just want to be jealous of other peoples' rigs...


----------



## stren

I may not have got stuff done here, but I made an update to the CPU block round up - so check it out if that's interesting to you!


----------



## eskamobob1

will do







... and jc... what all CL cases do you have at this point? i dont remember seeing the orange mobo tray in a build


----------



## stren

The orange one is from Derick's build: http://www.overclock.net/t/1220143/sponsored-aldri-forn-yd-sth10-skulltrail-sr-2-z9pe-d8-showdown-of-the-2p-rigs/0_50

Only the TX10-D for me, Derick has the STH10 and the TJ07. The techbenches are mine. The other CL cases were on loan









Hoping to get an M8 or SM8 or SM5 or gemini or something for my wife next year.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> The orange one is from Derick's build: http://www.overclock.net/t/1220143/sponsored-aldri-forn-yd-sth10-skulltrail-sr-2-z9pe-d8-showdown-of-the-2p-rigs/0_50
> Only the TX10-D for me, Derick has the STH10 and the TJ07. The techbenches are mine. The other CL cases were on loan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping to get an M8 or SM8 or SM5 or gemini or something for my wife next year.


lol... makes a lot more sence... i was severely impressed with your funds for a moment there







... and i should realized that sooner... i even follow derick's build









EDIT: what are the other three trays here from may i ask?









http://i.imgur.com/7q2hC.jpg

lol... just a little curious, since im prity in love with CL


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> lol... makes a lot more sence... i was severely impressed with your funds for a moment there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and i should realized that sooner... i even follow derick's build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: what are the other three trays here from may i ask?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/7q2hC.jpg
> lol... just a little curious, since im prity in love with CL


Yeah lol I'm not quite that rich or crazy to have all of that! Having 4 hexes is enough for me







Mind you if there's a sugardaddy/mommy out there who wants to help out


----------



## eskamobob1

lol.... i would have 2 guilt pleasures if i was overly rich... i would have far too many crazy cars (72 E class, and the Elinor 67 gt 500 to name a few), and a CL build in every room of my house







lol... sad, but i think those are the only 2 i would have









EDIT: and i like suits too now that i realy think about it


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> lol.... i would have 2 guilt pleasures if i was overly rich... i would have far too many crazy cars (72 E class, and the Elinor 67 gt 500 to name a few), and a CL build in every room of my house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol... sad, but i think those are the only 2 i would have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: and i like suits too now that i realy think about it


Haha - I agree on those cars, even though I do have a pretty nice one right now, but I could think of a few more and a few ways to tune them up with lol. How about a house with one of those infinity pools on the cliffs with a private staircase to the beach? Plus some nice hi-fi/camera equipment...

All in good time though, I'm still young even though that's changing rapidly lol. Next purchase will most likely be a nice camera to help out on the builds/reviews just trying to decide what. Maybe they'll be something nice in the black friday sales...


----------



## eskamobob1

nice







... and im so looking forward to black friday... got all the peices fro a build for a client 70% lower then normal last year... if i make 10% off my current build ill be prity extatic







... and even better picks in builds and reviews sounds prity awsome


----------



## stren




----------



## Blizlake

Any word on the price of that block? I checked your review and it looks pretty nice performance wise


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*


It looks better than when I saw it a week ago


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Any word on the price of that block? I checked your review and it looks pretty nice performance wise


$75 if you buy direct from Koolance, PPCS doesn't have it on the website yet last I checked.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> It looks better than when I saw it a week ago


Lulz, must be the performance data. Or photoshop or because now you've had more than 30 mins of sleep


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> It looks better than when I saw it a week ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lulz, must be the performance data. Or photoshop or because now you've had more than 30 mins of sleep
Click to expand...

Those are all very plausible reasons. I've been getting an average of 12 hours per night


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Those are all very plausible reasons. I've been getting an average of 12 hours per night


so jelly







... been 2 hours a night for near a week now... some weeks i work like 2 hours, and others i have 10 hour binges after class every day... its a love hate relationship


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Those are all very plausible reasons. I've been getting an average of 12 hours per night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so jelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... been 2 hours a night for near a week now... some weeks i work like 2 hours, and others i have 10 hour binges after class every day... its a love hate relationship
Click to expand...

Class... Ha. I should probably go back to school


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Class... Ha. I should probably go back to school


Yeah. Sheesh.

Also, change your user title back


----------



## stren

Stren's getting a toy - thanks derick for picking it up!


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Stren's getting a toy - thanks derick for picking it up!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oh no... here we go


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Stren's getting a toy - thanks derick for picking it up!


An extremely odd looking vacuum?


----------



## TA4K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> An extremely odd looking vacuum?


Yea, the dust was getting a bit hard to manage.

No, its a compressor for phase change I assume.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TA4K*
> 
> Yea, the dust was getting a bit hard to manage.
> No, its a compressor for phase change I assume.


lol... i think that was sarcasm







... and jc stren, how do all you guys know each other?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> lol... i think that was sarcasm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and jc stren, how do all you guys know each other?


OCN









yes it's a phase change


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes it's a phase change


vacuum would have been more interesting


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes it's a phase change


lol... ok... though you guys (derick and dmanstasiu) may have know eachother from somewhere else as well









and i cant wait to see what you are going to do with that baby


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes it's a phase change


Who would have known OCN would be such a great dating site?


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Who would have known OCN would be such a great dating site?


lol... IKR?







though i do have to admit i have some people im always talking to on here and would like to meet up with if they didnt live across the world


----------



## derickwm

I've met quite a few OCN members IRL now


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I've met quite a few OCN members IRL now


lol... im more impressed by how many more posts you have then me... i mean i though i spent a _lot_ of time on OCN, but wow







... and a socal OCN mod session would be awsome btw


----------



## derickwm

Should have said something. I just passed through SoCal a little less than 2 weeks ago


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Should have said something. I just passed through SoCal a little less than 2 weeks ago


lol... u realy are on the move alot







... i figured you lived here atm since you had a build sesion with stren









EDIT:wait... do you bring a CL build with you when you travel?







major respect


----------



## derickwm

Nah I just passed through for a couple days. Of course man! Load that baby up in my Civic...takes up the whole trunk


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Nah I just passed through for a couple days. Of course man! Load that baby up in my Civic...takes up the whole trunk


lol.... ima be picking up my case directly from them once i order it (built soo many for other people, its time for my own







)... its gunna look prity awsome hanging out in the back seat of my 1974 VW bug on its way home (my car is the same color as your case btw)


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Nah I just passed through for a couple days. Of course man! Load that baby up in my Civic...takes up the whole trunk


derick fitted 4 CaseLabs cases and a TJ07 in a civic.

Should have taken a photo of that.


----------



## derickwm

And a full size memory foam mattress.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> And a full size memory foam mattress.


I LOVE YOUR BED. IT'S SO AMAZINGLY COMFORTABLE


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I LOVE YOUR BED. IT'S SO AMAZINGLY COMFORTABLE


Oh no, the derick effect is transferring to my thread..


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> And a full size memory foam mattress.
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE YOUR BED. IT'S SO AMAZINGLY COMFORTABLE
Click to expand...

Right? Easily the most comfortable bed in existence. I have one improvement in mind though


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> derick fitted 4 CaseLabs cases and a TJ07 in a civic.
> Should have taken a photo of that.


dont care how many people vouge for it... pics or it didnt happen


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Oh no, the derick effect is transferring to my thread..


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Oh no, the derick effect is transferring to my thread..


I stop paying attention to what threads I post in. Sorry Stren ... how about more info on the mystery waterblock [just to stay on topic]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Right? Easily the most comfortable bed in existence. I have one improvement in mind though


me.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I stop paying attention to what threads I post in. Sorry Stren ... how about more info on the mystery waterblock [just to stay on topic]


ill settle for this... i just talk about random stuff in Dericks thread insead of there _and_ here


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I stop paying attention to what threads I post in. Sorry Stren ... how about more info on the mystery waterblock [just to stay on topic]
> me.


Lol

I'm going to assume you know you're in the wrong thread again


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Lol
> I'm going to assume you know you're in the wrong thread again


If you're talking about the fact that the other thread is dedicated to waterblock comparisons/reviews, then whatever. I was trying to be on-topic >.>


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> If you're talking about the fact that the other thread is dedicated to waterblock comparisons/reviews, then whatever. I was trying to be on-topic >.>


lol well at least share the soup recipe


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> lol well at least share the soup recipe


Wasn't much of a recipe tbh. We bought a lot of stuff, and put stuff in. Oh and it included beer. Because Derick has the worst beer ever... it's only good enough for soup.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Wasn't much of a recipe tbh. We bought a lot of stuff, and put stuff in. Oh and it included beer. Because Derick has the worst beer ever... it's only good enough for soup.


beer soup?


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Nah I just passed through for a couple days. Of course man! Load that baby up in my Civic...takes up the whole trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> derick fitted 4 CaseLabs cases and a TJ07 in a civic.
> 
> Should have taken a photo of that.
Click to expand...

Derick is the unknown Tetris champion of the west.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Oh no, the derick effect is transferring to my thread..


Oh just admit that you're happy about it.

I know I am.


----------



## derickwm

It was not my beer. I buy PBR.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> It was not my beer. I buy PBR.


lol... so not denying that you supplied it? just saying ur not the originator... i see how it is


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> It was not my beer. I buy PBR.


Even worse


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Even worse


its all about IPA IMO... especially since i drive by their factory on my way to San Diego about once a week


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> its all about IPA IMO... especially since i drive by their factory on my way to San Diego about once a week


IPA is a type of beer...

I'd be glad to be corrected though if it's also an acronym for some other beer.


----------



## derickwm

India Pale Ale


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> India Pale Ale


Types of beer don't have factories. IPA is a type of beer.

That just went way over your head, didn't it ?


----------



## derickwm

No longer have a clue as to what you're referring to.


----------



## Blizlake

lol
Ya'll so silly. PBR is flavoured water. You americans don't know what beer is.
Guinness aint a beer either. It's a liquid lunch.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> It was not my beer. I buy PBR.


I didn't know that was considered beer, now.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> lol
> Ya'll so silly. PBR is flavoured water. You americans don't know what beer is.
> Guinness aint a beer either. It's a liquid lunch.


Stan is right - IPA is a type of beer, there are a bazillion manufacturers of IPA, particularly in the US where upping the strength and hops of your IPA is considered a sport.

You should come taste some real american beer not the bud/coors crap that europe thinks we all drink. Having tasted a *lot* european and american beers, I have to admit I prefer the real american. Mind you I also prefer good bourbon to good scotch so I guess I'm just americafied









Strangely Derick wasn't interested in beer when he was here. Maybe because I don't buy PBR


----------



## Blizlake

Idk... When I was in the USA, all the beers I tasted were like watered down versions of good german beer. Only decent one was corona, but that's mexican.. (right?)


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Idk... When I was in the USA, all the beers I tasted were like watered down versions of good german beer. Only decent one was corona, but that's mexican.. (right?)


Yikes well you missed out then because corona is far from good.

Believe me most "good" US beers make most common European beers taste watered down. Most are on the order of 6-8% with plenty in the 10-12% range. However that's hardly a fair comparison because that's me definining what's good. Yes common US beer is worse than common European beer. But artisan european vs artisan US beer - I'd favor the US.


----------



## Jeppzer

Guinness.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Stan is right - IPA is a type of beer, there are a bazillion manufacturers of IPA, particularly in the US where upping the strength and hops of your IPA is considered a sport.
> You should come taste some real american beer not the bud/coors crap that europe thinks we all drink. Having tasted a *lot* european and american beers, I have to admit I prefer the real american. Mind you I also prefer good bourbon to good scotch so I guess I'm just americafied
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strangely Derick wasn't interested in beer when *he* was here. Maybe because I don't buy PBR


uhh...


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yikes well you missed out then because corona is far from good.
> Believe me most "good" US beers make most common European beers taste watered down. Most are on the order of 6-8% with plenty in the 10-12% range. However that's hardly a fair comparison because that's me definining what's good. Yes common US beer is worse than common European beer. But artisan european vs artisan US beer - I'd favor the US.


Anything you could suggest for the next time I visit the states?







(since we're still talking about this)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> uhh...


Typos happen.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Anything you could suggest for the next time I visit the states?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (since we're still talking about this)


Anything brewed by Bell's, Great Lakes, Troegs, Victory, Dogfish Head, Brooklyn, Sierra Navada, Magic Hat. Those are pretty much the only brands I drink anymore. Haven't had a Coors/Bud/etc by choice since high school(7 years ago)


----------



## zosothepage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Guinness.


now your talking man and new castle is very good for a common beer


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> lol
> Ya'll so silly. PBR is flavoured water. You americans don't know what beer is.
> Guinness aint a beer either. It's a liquid lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> Stan is right - IPA is a type of beer, there are a bazillion manufacturers of IPA, particularly in the US where upping the strength and hops of your IPA is considered a sport.
> 
> You should come taste some real american beer not the bud/coors crap that europe thinks we all drink. Having tasted a *lot* european and american beers, I have to admit I prefer the real american. Mind you I also prefer good bourbon to good scotch so I guess I'm just americafied
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strangely Derick wasn't interested in beer when he was here. Maybe because I don't buy PBR
Click to expand...

I'm a lightweight









And not having any sleep was part of the reason...


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'm a lightweight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not having any sleep was part of the reason...


Hey hey the birthday boy is awake!


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> IPA is a type of beer...
> I'd be glad to be corrected though if it's also an acronym for some other beer.


lol... its a type of beer... i was massively tiered at the time, so it sounded weird... the main factory that makes IPA in california is just north of San Diego








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Stan is right - IPA is a type of beer, there are a bazillion manufacturers of IPA, particularly in the US where upping the strength and hops of your IPA is considered a sport.
> You should come taste some real american beer not the bud/coors crap that europe thinks we all drink. Having tasted a *lot* european and american beers, I have to admit I prefer the real american. Mind you I also prefer good bourbon to good scotch so I guess I'm just americafied
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strangely Derick wasn't interested in beer when he was here. Maybe because I don't buy PBR


lol... scotch guy here, but i do have some respect for good beers (had an amazing tapist ale the other day)









EDIT: i realy live a good meed too (though im not sure why)... its just a fun drink and tastes great if you get a good one


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'm a lightweight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not having any sleep was part of the reason...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey hey the birthday boy is awake!
Click to expand...

Needed to recover from last night...in preparation for tonight.


----------



## TA4K

All you guys talking about beer, and I'm only 15... Not that it matters at my place. We have some really good stuff called Flying Fortress beer, which is actually brewed right next to an old Airforce Base that was built just for Flying Fortresses. Very nice.

uhh... I hear it is nice...


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TA4K*
> 
> All you guys talking about beer, and I'm only 15... Not that it matters at my place. We have some really good stuff called Flying Fortress beer, which is actually brewed right next to an old Airforce Base that was built just for Flying Fortresses. Very nice.
> uhh... I hear it is nice...


It's a great beer to drink while your flying bombers.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Stan is right - IPA is a type of beer, there are a bazillion manufacturers of IPA, particularly in the US where upping the strength and hops of your IPA is considered a sport.
> You should come taste some real american beer not the bud/coors crap that europe thinks we all drink. Having tasted a *lot* european and american beers, I have to admit I prefer the real american. Mind you I also prefer good bourbon to good scotch so I guess I'm just americafied
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strangely Derick wasn't interested in beer when he was here. Maybe because I don't buy PBR


Derick isn't interested in beer, period. It's revolting

On that note, I just picked up a chocolate porter, 2 bottles of Chouffe, and some micro winter ales.


----------



## TA4K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> It's a great beer to drink while your flying bombers.


As long as you don't get so drunk that you park it halfway up the kerb, and you swerve all over the place, and the worst thing is when you get pulled over.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I'm a dark beer fan myself... Russian Imperial Stout is the stuff, though Bluegrass Brewing Company (BBC) Bourbon Barrel Stout is pretty magical too. Great Lakes Brewing Co. is stuff you shouldn't miss, as well.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> I'm a dark beer fan myself... Russian Imperial Stout is the stuff, though Bluegrass Brewing Company (BBC) Bourbon Barrel Stout is pretty magical too. Great Lakes Brewing Co. is stuff you shouldn't miss, as well.


Yeah I was really into strong stouts for a while. My buddy works at alesmith, have you tried their speedway stout? Now I'm getting lighter, getting more into belgians and IPAs with some ESB and brown ales for lighter days.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah I was really into strong stouts for a while. My buddy works at alesmith, have you tried their speedway stout? Now I'm getting lighter, getting more into belgians and IPAs with some ESB and brown ales for lighter days.


I haven't heard of Alesmith... I may have to sort them out. I do like lighter beers as well, though I generally stray from IPA and APA because I don't like a really strong hoppy taste.

Doubles and triples are quite delicious... I like a full-bodied beer in general.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> I'm a dark beer fan myself... Russian Imperial Stout is the stuff, though Bluegrass Brewing Company (BBC) Bourbon Barrel Stout is pretty magical too. Great Lakes Brewing Co. is stuff you shouldn't miss, as well.


I found a RIS brewed by Dark Horse called Plead the Fifth. It was phenomenal. 12% of pure deliciousness. The only kicker is that it's $16 for a 4-pack. Totally worth it though. Old Rasputin is a really good one too. I've had the Bourbon Barrel Ale but not the stout. I'll have to look for that next time I buy beer


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> I found a RIS brewed by Dark Horse called Plead the Fifth. It was phenomenal. 12% of pure deliciousness. The only kicker is that it's $16 for a 4-pack. Totally worth it though. Old Rasputin is a really good one too. I've had the Bourbon Barrel Ale but not the stout. I'll have to look for that next time I buy beer


Old Rasputin is one of my go-to beers because most places with a decent selection will have it. I believe the Bourbon Barrel Ale is made my Kentucky Ale, not BBC (unless BBC has one too and I didn't know about it). I've had the ale twice. I liked it the first time, but I sampled it the second time next to my bourbon barrel stout and didn't enjoy it near as much.

I'll definitely be on the lookout for that RIS. In the least, it's worth trying it once.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> I haven't heard of Alesmith... I may have to sort them out. I do like lighter beers as well, though I generally stray from IPA and APA because I don't like a really strong hoppy taste.
> Doubles and triples are quite delicious... I like a full-bodied beer in general.


Yeah I wasn't (and still) am not crazy about super hoppyness. You should try pliny the elder though it's a very balanced for an american IPA.

As for Alesmith they generally only sell big 75cl bottles and the speedway is 12% so it'll mess you up lol. I find that one best to share...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah I wasn't (and still) am not crazy about super hoppyness. You should try pliny the elder though it's a very balanced for an american IPA.
> As for Alesmith they generally only sell big 75cl bottles and the speedway is 12% so it'll mess you up lol. I find that one best to share...


For the 750mL bottles, Schlafly has a limited release Bourbon Barrel aged Stout. It's only 10.5% but it'll give a kick too lol.


----------



## eskamobob1

lol... its all about crown on the rocks IMO (i would like better, but im not that rich







)... but if i go bear, i like very hoppy and lesser carbonation, or incedably smooth... not so much of the stuff in between though


----------



## Jeppzer

Beer or updates? Gaah! Impossibru!


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> lol... its all about crown on the rocks IMO (i would like better, but im not that rich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )... but if i go bear, i like very hoppy and lesser carbonation, or incedably smooth... not so much of the stuff in between though


Crown is some good stuff. I think Maker's Mark 46 is right above it on my list though


----------



## eskamobob1

Lol... I like makers mark too... My favorite I have tried (other then my hrandfathers 60 year old scotch from his home town) is probably cask 47... It combines my two favorite drinks... It's an incredible drink if you just want a nice drink on the rocks, but unfortunately it's about $50 a bottle, so a little much for my usual budget


----------



## stren

I'm going to have to take a photo of my collection tonight it seems


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

It definitely seems that way...


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> It definitely seems that way...


Well I was busy last night dealing with all the drama on my water block thread so hopefully I'll take a photo today once the clouds thin out a little. I really have to get some work done for my day job though...


----------



## Jeppzer

See my sig.


----------



## Blizlake

lol...
I think I like that BlackVenom guy


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> lol...
> I think I like that BlackVenom guy


Maybe it's time to move to realredraider. You can say *anything* there. Unless it's something negative about Texas I suppose.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> See my sig.


Aww your sig is now missing that "special something"


----------



## Jeppzer

I no longer pretend not to be a stalker?


----------



## stren

Whiskey

Recommendations heartily accepted. I need to get some Rye and find some Welsh stuff. I saw it in Wales but didn't want to lug it around as I figured surely I can get it in the US







.

American from left to right

- Rock Hill Farms Single Barrel
- Jefferson's Reserve Small Batch
- Booker's Single Barrel (Cask Strength)
- Knob Creek Single Barrel (Cask Strength)
- Maker's Mark - this is for parties so someone doesn't go and mix the good stuff with coke
- the JD was a gift, I'm not a big fan, but people know I like whiskey just not necessarily what kind:










Scotch/Irish:










Not just empty boxes:
From left to right
- Bushmills 16
- Laphroaig 10
- Aberlour 16 Sherry Cask
- Glenrothes (No years because they don't believe in that







)


----------



## Rbby258

knob creek, that is all


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

All that bourbon and no Woodford Reserve? I love me some Knob Creek, but Woodford is my go-to.

And I'm from Kentucky


----------



## derickwm

Eh? Why didn't we break this stuff out when I was there?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> All that bourbon and no Woodford Reserve? I love me some Knob Creek, but Woodford is my go-to.
> And I'm from Kentucky


Never tried it







I am relatively new to Bourbon though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Eh? Why didn't we break this stuff out when I was there?


Couldn't have done a tasting you need to be able to handle more than a dram in for that to happen


----------



## eskamobob1

if you get a chance try cask no 16 at some point (i misstyped it from my phone last time as 47 or something like that)... as for the welsh, i would try pendryen potwood... neve had it myself but i know a few that swear by it


----------



## derickwm

I probably could have made it through the first group/picture...maybe.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I probably could have made it through the first group/picture...maybe.


Alright next time you're here we'll do that...

and video the results


----------



## Blizlake

How's the Laphroaig? I think I have an unopened bottle sitting somewhere in the house...

And what's the forum folding war btw? Can I just join any team I want..?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> How's the Laphroaig? I think I have an unopened bottle sitting somewhere in the house...
> And what's the forum folding war btw? Can I just join any team I want..?


Super smoky, it's too much for some people haha.

Yes you can. Team vikings FTW


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I probably could have made it through the first group/picture...maybe.


Coherent? Don't think so.


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Super smoky, it's too much for some people haha.


Yep. I've had it a few times and loved it.

A friend of mine described drinking Laphroaig as being like inhaling a brush fire.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Evergreen Liquors didn't have Dark Horse, so I decided to grab a desert beer:

Breckinridge Brewery 72 Imperial Chocolate Cream Stout


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Never tried it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am relatively new to Bourbon though.
> Couldn't have done a tasting you need to be able to handle more than a dram in for that to happen


dram? drambuie ?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Dram is also used informally to mean a small amount of spirituous liquor, especially Scotch whisky.[4] In Scotland a "wee dram" of whisky is around 37 ml


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*


Oh. Fine. No Drambuie?









Btw any good suggestions on a bottle of tequila? Just buying a bottle for bodyshots only at a party i'm co-hosting tomorrow, so something around $30-40 CAD would be nice


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Oh. Fine. No Drambuie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw any good suggestions on a bottle of tequila? Just buying a bottle for bodyshots only at a party i'm co-hosting tomorrow, so something around $30-40 CAD would be nice


Well I'm not sure what these run over there but...

I like Milagro Silver for parties, it's pretty cheap here ($18 for 75cl) and is decent enough that you won't be hurting just because it's cheap (this ain't no jose cuervo). To me it's similar to Patron quality but at 40% of the price. Sauza Hornitos is an ok alternative but it's not quite as smooth.

For higher end stuff I favor Herradura Reposado, but that's more of a sipping tequila than a shooting tequila









I'm not a tequila expert, but when you live in San Diego it kind of rubs off on you lol.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Well I'm not sure what these run over there but...
> I like Milagro Silver for parties, it's pretty cheap here ($18 for 75cl) and is decent enough that you won't be hurting just because it's cheap (this ain't no jose cuervo). To me it's similar to Patron quality but at 40% of the price. Sauza Hornitos is an ok alternative but it's not quite as smooth.
> For higher end stuff I favor Herradura Reposado, but that's more of a sipping tequila than a shooting tequila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a tequila expert, but when you live in San Diego it kind of rubs off on you lol.


I was looking at Cazadores Reposado. Good enough for shots ?

Edit: The only bottle of Milagro here is $116







ANEJO SELECT BARREL RESERVE

So it's between Cazadores Reposado, Sauza Hornitos, and Jose Cuervo Gold. Which one?


----------



## eskamobob1

Patron







... Lol... Jk... I have no idea on tequila







... But I do like how this thread has just turned into the alcohol suggestion thread


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I was looking at Cazadores Reposado. Good enough for shots ?
> Edit: The only bottle of Milagro here is $116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANEJO SELECT BARREL RESERVE
> So it's between Cazadores Reposado, Sauza Hornitos, and Jose Cuervo Gold. Which one?


Bummer about the milagro!

Never had cazadores, but hornitos is a good deal better than jose cuervo gold
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Patron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Lol... Jk... I have no idea on tequila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... But I do like how this thread has just turned into the alcohol suggestion thread


Tequila is about only way you'll get me to start work on that sleeving


----------



## eskamobob1

Lol.. Nah... It's called a stone hill IPA and a new season of dr who to watch


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Bummer about the milagro!
> Never had cazadores, but hornitos is a good deal better than jose cuervo gold
> Tequila is about only way you'll get me to start work on that sleeving


Hornitos it is. Now I gotta go pick up whipped cream
BACK ON TOPIC. *sends tequila to stren*


----------



## TA4K

So.... howzabout that Coca Cola...

haha jk

I'm too young for your strong alcohol :/ Beer does it for me though.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TA4K*
> 
> So.... howzabout that Coca Cola...
> haha jk
> I'm too young for your strong alcohol :/ Beer does it for me though.


Lol... No worries... I am as well, but I was fortunate enought to have taken a trip to Poland and israel recently and ofc that is where I developed my tastes







... And by use statement I would assume ur talking about coors, bud, and such? We commonly refer to those as "piss water" much as I refer to almost all vodkas as "cleaning fluid"







if u really are talking about those, you should try an "artasin" beer or maybe a nice easy whisky on the cheaper side (jut normal crown is only about $20 a bottle)... Neither are meant to get drunk on, but to just really apreciate the taste







... Also, a little hint is to drink good stuff till u get a little buzz and then switch over to the other stuff when u no longer care what it tastes like







lol


----------



## TA4K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Lol... No worries... I am as well, but I was fortunate enought to have taken a trip to Poland and israel recently and ofc that is where I developed my tastes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... And by use statement I would assume ur talking about coors, bud, and such? We commonly refer to those as "piss water" much as I refer to almost all vodkas as "cleaning fluid"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if u really are talking about those, you should try an "artasin" beer or maybe a nice easy whisky on the cheaper side (jut normal crown is only about $20 a bottle)... Neither are meant to get drunk on, but to just really apreciate the taste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Also, a little hint is to drink good stuff till u get a little buzz and then switch over to the other stuff when u no longer care what it tastes like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


dude... I'm 15... But we don't have coors or bud or anything like that down here. We have some beers that actually get brewed about half an hours drive away, and they are small companies so it usually is really nice. Max alcohol content is usually about 4.7%. Never tried anything more than beer since my Dad wont let me. I don't mind though. Quite interesting just looking through the conversations here and seeing what everyone likes hehe. and finally, Stren: Y U NO UPDATE?


----------



## TA4K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Lol... No worries... I am as well, but I was fortunate enought to have taken a trip to Poland and israel recently and ofc that is where I developed my tastes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... And by use statement I would assume ur talking about coors, bud, and such? We commonly refer to those as "piss water" much as I refer to almost all vodkas as "cleaning fluid"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if u really are talking about those, you should try an "artasin" beer or maybe a nice easy whisky on the cheaper side (jut normal crown is only about $20 a bottle)... Neither are meant to get drunk on, but to just really apreciate the taste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Also, a little hint is to drink good stuff till u get a little buzz and then switch over to the other stuff when u no longer care what it tastes like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


dude... I'm 15... But we don't have coors or bud or anything like that down here. We have some beers that actually get brewed about half an hours drive away, and they are small companies so it usually is really nice. Max alcohol content is usually about 4.7%. Never tried anything more than beer since my Dad wont let me. I don't mind though. Quite interesting just looking through the conversations here and seeing what everyone likes hehe. and finally, Stren: Y U NO UPDATE?


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TA4K*
> 
> dude... I'm 15... But we don't have coors or bud or anything like that down here. We have some beers that actually get brewed about half an hours drive away, and they are small companies so it usually is really nice. Max alcohol content is usually about 4.7%. Never tried anything more than beer since my Dad wont let me. I don't mind though. Quite interesting just looking through the conversations here and seeing what everyone likes hehe. and finally, Stren: Y U NO UPDATE?


Lol... Fair enough... I just assumed u ment u couldn't afford it and I assumed u were in the US (I was very lazy and presumptuous last night







)... And nice







... My family is Scottish, Irish, russian, and polish, so my grandfather gave me a sip of my first scotch at like 5 when I asked what he was drinking and he told me to take a sip







... And I agree... An update would be nice, so how about you hook up that phase and get into the 6GHz club?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Well the tequila was a hit last night. We set-up a bodyshot station in an adjacent room to the main room. Limes, salt, whipped cream, cazadores reposado and finlandia. Then people brought their own booze and it was quite a successful idea

Oh... and absinthe. I tried it. Damn.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Lol... Fair enough... I just assumed u ment u couldn't afford it and I assumed u were in the US (I was very lazy and presumptuous last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )... And nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... My family is Scottish, Irish, russian, and polish, so my grandfather gave me a sip of my first scotch at like 5 when I asked what he was drinking and he told me to take a sip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... And I agree... An update would be nice, so how about you hook up that phase and get into the 6GHz club?


Lol

Phase is at derick's house. It's not actually for this build though unless it's uber quiet. Nothing is getting done here - I had to go see the inlaws yesterday and have been working otherwise as I have a big project deadline on tuesday. Been trying to fit in the CPU block testing, but the build has been getting the short end of the stick. I've been planning the next stage though so we'll see hopefully the next few days will be pretty awesome!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Well the tequila was a hit last night. We set-up a bodyshot station in an adjacent room to the main room. Limes, salt, whipped cream, cazadores reposado and finlandia. Then people brought their own booze and it was quite a successful idea
> Oh... and absinthe. I tried it. Damn.


Lol glad it went well. You're making me feel old though lol. Never been into Absinthe, tried it a few times, but it's reputation isn't deserved any more. Not since they took the lead out of it.


----------



## eskamobob1

Its at dericks, then you just need a really long phase tube







lol







... And sounds good







... I can't wait to see where this thread is going, but it's nice to have a thread to replace the 9,999 bottles of beer thread


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Lol
> Phase is at derick's house. It's not actually for this build though unless it's uber quiet. Nothing is getting done here - I had to go see the inlaws yesterday and have been working otherwise as I have a big project deadline on tuesday. Been trying to fit in the CPU block testing, but the build has been getting the short end of the stick. I've been planning the next stage though so we'll see hopefully the next few days will be pretty awesome!
> Lol glad it went well. You're making me feel old though lol. Never been into Absinthe, tried it a few times, but it's reputation isn't deserved any more. Not since they took the lead out of it.


Absinthe was just ... *really* strong. 90%









Keep working on the project, that seems more important







btw what field of work do you do ?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Absinthe was just ... *really* strong. 90%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep working on the project, that seems more important
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw what field of work do you do ?


Oh wow most of the absinthe's I've had were only 40%, I had one that was 70%. I design chips (not cpu's) analog ones


----------



## eskamobob1

Lol... Yah... U sure it wast 90 proof, and not 90%


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Lol... Yah... U sure it wast 90 proof, and not 90%


A kid got it from Europe. 89.6% and 150 proof
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Oh wow most of the absinthe's I've had were only 40%, I had one that was 70%. I design chips (not cpu's) analog ones


As in, potato chips ?


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> A kid got it from Europe. 89.6% and 150 proof


nice







... i dont realy see the point in stuff like that... i like to enjoy then drink, not forget i had it


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... i dont realy see the point in stuff like that... i like to enjoy then drink, not forget i had it


I paced myself... tequila, jager, vodka, Good beer [Chouffe and Maudite], rum, and hard Lemonade









Back on topic.

Sup.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> A kid got it from Europe. 89.6% and 150 proof
> As in, potato chips ?


Proof = Alcohol % x 2. 150 proof = 75%!

Still... That's disgusting. I took a shot of Bacardi 151 at a graduation party. Terrible idea... I've never really thought shots "burned" as they're often described, until I did that. My throat was messed up for the rest of the evening and a good majority of the next day.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Still... That's disgusting. I took a shot of Bacardi 151 at a graduation party. Terrible idea... I've never really thought shots "burned" as they're often described, until I did that. My throat was messed up for the rest of the evening and a good majority of the next day.


You should try some of that 190 proof everclear then.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Pass! The only thing I've ever purchased that for was mixing with dry ice since it doesn't freeze at those temperatures!


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Proof = Alcohol % x 2. 150 proof = 75%!
> Still... That's disgusting. I took a shot of Bacardi 151 at a graduation party. Terrible idea... I've never really thought shots "burned" as they're often described, until I did that. My throat was messed up for the rest of the evening and a good majority of the next day.


I was drunk, I don't remember the proof. But I know it was 89.6% alcohol. I've had 151 before ... not the same. Absinthe has this overwhelming aftertaste accompanying the burning all the way down that just makes you want to puke really bad


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I've had some Absinthe but it was the 70% stuff mentioned. It tasted like licorice (similar to rumplemints) so that covered the alcohol pretty well. Still disgusting though.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> I've had some Absinthe but it was the 70% stuff mentioned. It tasted like licorice (similar to rumplemints) so that covered the alcohol pretty well. Still disgusting though.


Reminded me of Jager a bit. Buuuutttt idk. Jagerbeer bombs were weird ...


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I was drunk, I don't remember the proof. But I know it was 89.6% alcohol. I've had 151 before ... not the same. Absinthe has this overwhelming aftertaste accompanying the burning all the way down that just makes you want to puke really bad


sounds like drinking rubbing alcohol


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> sounds like drinking rubbing alcohol


I really hope you do not know what that's like. I doubt it would have the horrible poison taste that I'm pretty sure rubbing alcohol would have.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I really hope you do not know what that's like. I doubt it would have the horrible poison taste that I'm pretty sure rubbing alcohol would have.


Lol... I downed some when I was little... No big deal... Just a little glycol







... Lol... I don't remember what it tastes like at all, but I remember it hurt like crazy







(and yes I did get taken to the ER and got charcoled.. I didn't get enough to do damage







)


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Lol... I downed some when I was little... No big deal... Just a little glycol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Lol... I don't remember what it tastes like at all, but I remember it hurt like crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and yes I did get taken to the ER and got charcoled.. I didn't get enough to do damage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Based on it's smell, I'd say that it either tastes horrible or just burns to the point where you can't taste it.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Based on it's smell, I'd say that it either tastes horrible or just burns to the point where you can't taste it.


Loo... I would guess it doesn't burn as bad as you think, since it's only 60% alcohol at max... Glycol is suppose to taste nasty as well as being poisoness... But idk... I was like 2 and grabled a bottle before my parents could react


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Loo... I would guess it doesn't burn as bad as you think, since it's only 60% alcohol at max... Glycol is suppose to taste nasty as well as being poisoness... But idk... I was like 2 and grabled a bottle before my parents could react


You haven't lived until you have chugged bleach. Back in high-school one day at water polo practice, we were doing sprints for our night side of daily doubles and I forgot my water. So naturally I asked my coach for some water and he went into the guard shack and poured me a glass from the pitcher... They were bleaching out the pitcher... so I proceeded to finish a set and chug whatever he handed me so I didn't miss the next set. I promptly exited the pool and evacuated all orifices involuntarily...







good times.


----------



## stren

Yikes! That is all.


----------



## stren

So while I'm here

I'm looking for recommendations for a water cooling friendly mATX HTPC case.

Hopefully something that either supports or can be easily modded to have a 1+ 240 rads. 2 would be ideal, but a 120 and 240 would also work. I'm looking to run a 3570K and GTX460 only. SSD + 2 hard drives. Not sure on OS though. Should I give win 8 a try? Win 7 or win 7 home server? It'll be for streaming TV, file serving, very light gaming and possibly blu-ray even though we have a separate player for that so that's not critical.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> So while I'm here
> 
> I'm looking for recommendations for a water cooling friendly mATX HTPC case.
> 
> Hopefully something that either supports or can be easily modded to have a 1+ 240 rads. 2 would be ideal, but a 120 and 240 would also work. I'm looking to run a 3570K and GTX460 only. SSD + 2 hard drives. Not sure on OS though. Should I give win 8 a try? It'll be for streaming TV, file serving, very light gaming and possibly blu-ray even though we have a separate player for that so that's not critical.


As long as you are wiling to get creative with wire management and using 2.5" hard drives along side the SSD and maybe one 3.5" HDD in the 5.25" bay area, you could take a look at my build log for Project Maple Leaf, a Fractal Core 1000. I got a RX240 in there, link to post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1214261/project-maple-leaf-canadian-themed-design-core-1000-now-with-custom-block-pump-res-combo-piece/350_50#post_17435831

As for OS choice, Windows 8 works great as an HTPC OS with new hardware. Haven't tested it with a remote though, just wireless mouse and keyboard.


----------



## eskamobob1

What's ur budget? If u can afford it, then definitely get the SM5







... I also have my own question... Since this has just become a discussion thread anyways, I won't feel bad









I will be getting between 2 and 4 7970s... The question is would I get reference cards, or ASUS DC IIs?

Requirements:

These cards wil be watercooled and I will not use any nickel played blocks (and prefer copper blocks)
I am currently using 3 monitors and would like the option to expand to 3x 1440 monitors (on the off chance I do)
block must go well with the rest of my system (ram, CPU and xpower ii blocks by XSPC)
ASUS 7970s:
My concern with these is the connection of the blocks. The rest of my system will be tubeless using crystal links and fittings, so I am concerened about how neat these blocks will look while connected with crstal links (since the EK 7970 DC II blocks only have threads for conectors on one side of the block). The benefit is that it has outputs that actualy make sence (mainly the 4x display ports). My thought of how to conect them was to use 90 degrees fittings off ofthe blocks into t connectors and parallel them with crystal thinks from there (I don't want to use the ek bridge because I will be running collected violent and would like to be able to see it)

Reference 7970s:
The blocks on these I have a lot more variety to choose from and can definitely connect them nicely. The down side is that they have the ******ed outputs.

What do you guys think I should go with? I'm worked about the looks of the DC IIs while paralleled with crystal links, and the conectivity of the reference cards on the off chance I go with 3x 1440 monitors


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> So while I'm here
> I'm looking for recommendations for a water cooling friendly mATX HTPC case.
> Hopefully something that either supports or can be easily modded to have a 1+ 240 rads. 2 would be ideal, but a 120 and 240 would also work. I'm looking to run a 3570K and GTX460 only. SSD + 2 hard drives. Not sure on OS though. Should I give win 8 a try? Win 7 or win 7 home server? It'll be for streaming TV, file serving, very light gaming and possibly blu-ray even though we have a separate player for that so that's not critical.


I like the Silverstone FT-03B. You'd have to mod it to get the 240 in, though.


----------



## itskerby

Anything fractal, the define mini or core 1000.

There's always this guy:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15710/cst-1299/Phobya_mATX_HTPC_Watercase_-_Black_73362.html#blank

It looks like it might be cheaply built though, and the price is absurd.


----------



## stren

Thanks for the suggestions everyone

I don't want a tower, something specifically low profile would be nice but not so low that it can't fit a water cooled GPU in it. Ideally something like that Phobya case but not as tall and with side mounted rads so that the top can be windowed









I think what I might end up doing is getting this:










which I think would fit fine but it has no room for rads afterwards. So then I'd have to have a second case to hold the rads. I can't fit two of that case in the stand, so then I'd have to get something lower profile like this and cut it up to fit rads and a bay res










It's not ideal but it's either that or getting a new TV stand and my wife didn't seem to like that.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions everyone
> 
> I don't want a tower, something specifically low profile would be nice but not so low that it can't fit a water cooled GPU in it. Ideally something like that Phobya case but not as tall and with side mounted rads so that the top can be windowed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think what I might end up doing is getting this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which I think would fit fine but it has no room for rads afterwards. So then I'd have to have a second case to hold the rads. I can't fit two of that case in the stand, so then I'd have to get something lower profile like this and cut it up to fit rads and a bay res
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not ideal but it's either that or getting a new TV stand and my wife didn't seem to like that.


Just grab that PC-350 case and use some long bolts with nuts and secure the RAD on the ouside from those side grills. Or for a cleaner look, just use fan shrouds. You would just have to match the case color to the RADS, or vice versa.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Just grab that PC-350 case and use some long bolts with nuts and secure the RAD on the ouside from those side grills. Or for a cleaner look, just use fan shrouds. You would just have to match the case color to the RADS, or vice versa.


I thought about that. I could also attempt to mount a large mora rad behind the TV too and run it passively.

The Lian Li case does come in black, just couldn't find a black photo easily


----------



## Blizlake

How about the Fractal Design Node 605? It looks like it could hold a few rads,


----------



## stren

Bliz I think you just won the prize. This even supports ATX so I can reuse my wife's old E8500 cpu/board combo!

The only down side is no optical drive unless you go mATX it seems. So now I'm confused. I guess this is how they cram the ATX in without sacrificing depth. If you fitted an mATX and moved the motherboard over, you might even be able to fit a 240 internally...

Gonna go google some builds


----------



## Swisser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> All that bourbon and no Woodford Reserve? I love me some Knob Creek, but Woodford is my go-to.
> And I'm from Kentucky


This. Old Fashions just don't taste the same without it.


----------



## Blizlake

What's the prize?







I'll settle for an SM5.

I know it'll take some thinking to determine how much you can cram inside that thing but it looks like your best bet on watercooled HTPC case


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> What's the prize?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll settle for an SM5.
> I know it'll take some thinking to determine how much you can cram inside that thing but it looks like your best bet on watercooled HTPC case


Lol if only I had one to give away. The only problem is I can't seem to find one for sale what's up with that?


----------



## StormX2

WHy cant I view any of your photos hmmmm

Il have to look through this whne I get home I guess


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Lol if only I had one to give away. The only problem is I can't seem to find one for sale what's up with that?


Yeah... Umm the case isn't out yet it seems, says 'preorder' on every finnish place that sells it.
edit: but it also says that the case deliveries should have started last month...


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> What's ur budget? If u can afford it, then definitely get the SM5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I also have my own question... Since this has just become a discussion thread anyways, I won't feel bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be getting between 2 and 4 7970s... The question is would I get reference cards, or ASUS DC IIs?
> 
> Requirements:
> 
> These cards wil be watercooled and I will not use any nickel played blocks (and prefer copper blocks)
> I am currently using 3 monitors and would like the option to expand to 3x 1440 monitors (on the off chance I do)
> block must go well with the rest of my system (ram, CPU and xpower ii blocks by XSPC)
> ASUS 7970s:
> My concern with these is the connection of the blocks. The rest of my system will be tubeless using crystal links and fittings, so I am concerened about how neat these blocks will look while connected with crstal links (since the EK 7970 DC II blocks only have threads for conectors on one side of the block). The benefit is that it has outputs that actualy make sence (mainly the 4x display ports). My thought of how to conect them was to use 90 degrees fittings off ofthe blocks into t connectors and parallel them with crystal thinks from there (I don't want to use the ek bridge because I will be running collected violent and would like to be able to see it)
> Reference 7970s:
> The blocks on these I have a lot more variety to choose from and can definitely connect them nicely. The down side is that they have the ******ed outputs.
> What do you guys think I should go with? I'm worked about the looks of the DC IIs while paralleled with crystal links, and the conectivity of the reference cards on the off chance I go with 3x 1440 monitors


I forgot to reply to this. Are you thinking of the 120hz 1440p monitors? If so then I'd look for ones with as many DLDVI outputs as you can find otherwise you'll need adapters which is costly and limiting in frequency.

Also ordered a bunch of stuff from PPCS and....

a dSLR


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I forgot to reply to this. Are you thinking of the 120hz 1440p monitors? If so then I'd look for ones with as many DLDVI outputs as you can find otherwise you'll need adapters which is costly and limiting in frequency.
> Also ordered a bunch of stuff from PPCS and....
> a dSLR


Since the panels won't do 120hz (I think tn is around 75hz max rate on the 1440p panels)... As for the D-DVI, the most I can find on any card at all is 1... If they have 2 DVI ports, they are both single... The 1440 I'm using at the moment is the auria from micro center and I love it... No dead pixels, dust or anything.... Not even back light bleed (I was shocked at that one)... And Ty for reading.. I think most ppl just went TL;DR


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Since the panels won't do 120hz (I think tn is around 75hz max rate on the 1440p panels)... As for the D-DVI, the most I can find on any card at all is 1... If they have 2 DVI ports, they are both single... The 1440 I'm using at the moment is the auria from micro center and I love it... No dead pixels, dust or anything.... Not even back light bleed (I was shocked at that one)... And Ty for reading.. I think most ppl just went TL;DR


The korean 1440p IPS monitors with 2B PCB's can be overclocked to 120Hz. But they only have a single DL-DVI input. Hence my concern.

Vega was saying you can do each screen at seperate refreshes with eyefinity though. So you could have center screen run 120Hz through DLDVI and the others ~90Hz through DP adapters. But I doubt you're going to sell the one you have.

Why not the msi lightning cards?


----------



## eskamobob1

I've had it less then a week so I could just return it... And my problem with 120hz 1440 monitors is that the IPS panel it's self won't support 120hz (I said tn above by accident)... Also, the overloards only have D-DVI (on the OC ones) I think... As for the lightnings, I don't want to use any nickel blocks at all (I'm a little paranoid)... If EK made a copper lightning block, I would have gone with them long ago







(but the othe problem is that the lightning have the same problem with the ports on only one side)... I'll look into the 120hz 1440 monitors more, but I don't think I'll bother with them ATM


----------



## stren

Hmm I thought the panels were usually just fast enough, but of course YMMV and they couldn't guarantee anything?

I still get torn between portrait [email protected] with small bezels, or [email protected]~75Hz (because I need multiple inputs)

The latter I wouldn't have to change my GPU's but would have to turn down the settings.


----------



## eskamobob1

IK! thats what im torn between atm as well... i also dont think that i will go 3x 1440 in the near future (or 5x 1080) because im moving at the end of this year and i have no idea how much room i will have on my desk for monitors at the new place


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> The korean 1440p IPS monitors with 2B PCB's can be overclocked to 120Hz. But they only have a single DL-DVI input. Hence my concern.
> Vega was saying you can do each screen at seperate refreshes with eyefinity though. So you could have center screen run 120Hz through DLDVI and the others ~90Hz through DP adapters. But I doubt you're going to sell the one you have.
> Why not the msi lightning cards?


You can't really run a catleap at 120Hz; the pixels don't change fast enough for it to actually look like 120Hz, that's why there are no 120Hz IPS commercial monitors.

Also, the 7970 lightning only has SL DVI ports.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> You can't really run a catleap at 120Hz; the pixels don't change fast enough for it to actually look like 120Hz, that's why there are no 120Hz IPS commercial monitors.
> Also, the 7970 lightning only has SL DVI ports.


you can run one DL if you sacrifice a DP... and same deal with the DC II... im realy not sure how these cards are supose to run 6 monitors if im honest... so still have to decide... weird looking tubing and nice outputs? or epic tubing, and slightly more anoying outputs?

EDIT: and you said what i was trying to say in a way that made sence


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> You can't really run a catleap at 120Hz; the pixels don't change fast enough for it to actually look like 120Hz, that's why there are no 120Hz IPS commercial monitors.
> Also, the 7970 lightning only has SL DVI ports.


So what speed can they actually run at?

Seeing as the multiple inputters can still run 75Hz maybe that's the way to go. Especially as the 23" 120HZ sammy that vega was using seems to be discontinued. 27" 1080p is just bad and wrong and should be stopped.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> So what speed can they actually run at?
> Seeing as the multiple inputters can still run 75Hz maybe that's the way to go. Especially as the 23" 120HZ sammy that vega was using seems to be discontinued. 27" 1080p is just bad and wrong and should be stopped.


I think IPS pannels max around 80Hz or so... as for 27" 1080p, i agree... theyt shouldnt be made as anything other then TVs







... lol... well i still dont know what cards to go with







... have you ever seen the setup i deiscribed in my post?







i would love to see pics to see how it turned out before i order the cards


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> I think IPS pannels max around 80Hz or so... as for 27" 1080p, i agree... theyt shouldnt be made as anything other then TVs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... lol... well i still dont know what cards to go with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... have you ever seen the setup i deiscribed in my post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would love to see pics to see how it turned out before i order the cards


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> So what speed can they actually run at?
> Seeing as the multiple inputters can still run 75Hz maybe that's the way to go. Especially as the 23" 120HZ sammy that vega was using seems to be discontinued. 27" 1080p is just bad and wrong and should be stopped.


The IPS panel Asus PA238Q can do 75 Hz at lower resolutions, so they can do at least 75Hz.

lol 27" 1080p is an abomination.


----------



## stren

I think I just need to grow a pair and buy two more U3011s...


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I think I just need to grow a pair and buy two more U3011s...


lol... 30" are crazy expensive







... and tbh, my 270" doesnt realy leave me wanting more hight... infact i think a little more hight may be too much for me... but i wouldnt complain about about 1" moe width though... 2560 is like 40 pixel too narrow for 2 full sized documents


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> lol... 30" are crazy expensive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and tbh, my 270" doesnt realy leave me wanting more hight... infact i think a little more hight may be too much for me... but i wouldnt complain about about 1" moe width though... 2560 is like 40 pixel too narrow for 2 full sized documents


Yeah I know I feel like it would be too tall in portrait too. 16:9 is just a bad ratio for portrait though. Maybe I'll just have to wait for 4k and see what else comes out.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah I know I feel like it would be too tall in portrait too. 16:9 is just a bad ratio for portrait though. Maybe I'll just have to wait for 4k and see what else comes out.


lol... posibly... it should be consumer soon enough







... if you need more relistate, then why not buy either a korean 1600 monitor or a korean 1440 monitor?

EDIT: what would be the minimum wattage for 4x 7970s? i dont think i will go four, but im just currious... 1250W or so?


----------



## TA4K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> lol... posibly... it should be consumer soon enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... if you need more relistate, then why not buy either a korean 1600 monitor or a korean 1440 monitor?
> EDIT: what would be the minimum wattage for 4x 7970s? i dont think i will go four, but im just currious... 1250W or so?


Depends if you want to push them or not. A 1250 would only be really necessary with a huge OC on all four cards, and maybe that new 3970X that runs 150w stock. Even then you would need to OC the begeesus out of the CPU aswell to really get anywhere near pulling 1250 at the wall.


----------



## Blizlake

I like my 22" 1080p monitor, but I wouldn't say no to a 27" 1440p







Still trying to justify buying one though...

And 4x 7970's with a hungry CPU will pull around 1kW(ish), so 1200W ought to be a good choice.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> lol... posibly... it should be consumer soon enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... if you need more relistate, then why not buy either a korean 1600 monitor or a korean 1440 monitor?
> EDIT: what would be the minimum wattage for 4x 7970s? i dont think i will go four, but im just currious... 1250W or so?


Lol well my wife banned me from getting any more computer stuff for a while







So no new monitors... gotta put some money in the house down payment fund...

It's probably good anyway as I think with things starting to change now it's the worst time to buy. I think I'll hold out for something new (retina or 4K) to shake things up and then wait for prices to drop.


----------



## eskamobob1

Lol... Fair enough







... And I was jut trying to decide if I should get a seasonic 1k platinum or a different PSU... I love the seasonic platinums, but I don't know when the 1250w will come out


----------



## Jeppzer

I'm more than happy with my three benq 120hz'rs


----------



## derickwm

Time to give Stren's log some extra lovin


----------



## SilentKilla78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Time to give Stren's log some extra lovin


Just saw your last post on your build log.. that really sucks.. unlucky


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Time to give Stren's log some extra lovin


Bummer you closed the thread too







Tis a sad day

I wish I could have taken that z9 off your hands


----------



## TA4K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Time to give Stren's log some extra lovin


yea I saw the Prague sale. Sorry about your rig. A friend is doin a bulk buy of some of those 295's to keep shipping down, so I'm grabbin one. glad to be of assistance!


----------



## derickwm

FiX?

I appreciate the support man, helping me live the dream


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Bummer you closed the thread too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tis a sad day


Yeah. Two dead motherboards in a couple months is some really bad luck.


----------



## TA4K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> FiX?
> I appreciate the support man, helping me live the dream


Yea he's a mate of mine IRL as well. Don't worry Derick! one of your 295's will live on in 1366x768 glory!

I just hope my 550w PSU can push it...


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Bummer you closed the thread too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tis a sad day


Actually I did, he asked me to. Editors can't lock or move anything that isn't in their section(s).


----------



## derickwm

I need moar power


----------



## Rbby258

could of put more details about how the 2 day old new sr2 broke, gunna miss that thread :'(


----------



## derickwm

Mm yeah I probably should have. Luckily I think these two threads share similar traffic.

>Hooked up new board, bare essentials for a rig
>Hit power button
>Hear sparks
>Smell burnt
>GG


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Mm yeah I probably should have. Luckily I think these two threads share similar traffic.
> >Hooked up new board, bare essentials for a rig
> >Hit power button
> >Hear sparks
> >Smell burnt
> >GG


RMA'ing with Corsair I see.


----------



## stren

so I've been trying to build the new website but wordpress is driving me nuts. Also decided to make the trial waterfall reservoir out of wood as it'll save me a bunch. If it works well the final one might be wood too. I just may have to epoxy the crap out of it for waterproofing though.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> so I've been trying to build the new website but wordpress is driving me nuts. Also decided to make the trial waterfall reservoir out of wood as it'll save me a bunch. If it works well the final one might be wood too. I just may have to epoxy the crap out of it for waterproofing though.


Use a west system air dry fiberglass resin and a soft wood (I like carving wood).... Once you have the shape you want (test the entire design before you resin it) and it is dry... Go ahead and use the air dry resin and give it a light coat and let it dry in the shade.. After probably 36-48 hours of drying, go ahead and give it a thicker coat... The think coat is a bit hard on aquard angles, but I'm sure u can manage







... Then let it fully dry and ur set... It will be 100% waterproof and fully sealed and u won't ever have to re treat it (though modifying it after the resin is a major pain because the wood becomes very hard and doesn't sand to well... Also sanding will allow for small water particles ect, so make sure it is 100% done before you resin it


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Use a west system air dry fiberglass resin and a soft wood (I like carving wood).... Once you have the shape you want (test the entire design before you resin it) and it is dry... Go ahead and use the air dry resin and give it a light coat and let it dry in the shade.. After probably 36-48 hours of drying, go ahead and give it a thicker coat... The think coat is a bit hard on aquard angles, but I'm sure u can manage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Then let it fully dry and ur set... It will be 100% waterproof and fully sealed and u won't ever have to re treat it (though modifying it after the resin is a major pain because the wood becomes very hard and doesn't sand to well... Also sanding will allow for small water particles ect, so make sure it is 100% done before you resin it


This is very interesting thanks
















I had a change of plan of how to implement the waterfall itself which means the final thing will be acrylic/acetal with a wood border

The prototype will still be wood though. I'll try and draft some stuff in sketch up today


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> This is very interesting thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a change of plan of how to implement the waterfall itself which means the final thing will be acrylic/acetal with a wood border
> The prototype will still be wood though. I'll try and draft some stuff in sketch up today


sounds awsome







... would u mind posting/ sharing the files? i would live to see what you come up with







... also, how you gunna simulate the water flow?


----------



## MODISK

awesome build! but that case. it doesn't travel, does it?


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MODISK*
> 
> awesome build! but that case. it doesn't travel, does it?


lol... if you ever think a CL case doesnt travel talk to derick


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> sounds awsome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... would u mind posting/ sharing the files? i would live to see what you come up with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... also, how you gunna simulate the water flow?


yeah - although I'll be spending most of this week finishing up my new website and a bunch of reviews. No simulation I'll just adjust the pump power until I get it right lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MODISK*
> 
> awesome build! but that case. it doesn't travel, does it?


It has wheels, all it needs is an engine








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> lol... if you ever think a CL case doesnt travel talk to derick


Lol well just ask derick what he's going to take to Prague


----------



## eskamobob1

Lol... I care more about what she isn't taking









EDIT: nice to hear ur website is going well... And nice plan on the res


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MODISK*
> 
> awesome build! but that case. it doesn't travel, does it?
> 
> 
> 
> It has wheels, all it needs is an engine
Click to expand...

Stop giving derick ideas.


----------



## TA4K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Stop giving derick ideas.


I wanna see the V8 Caselabs build! With a real V8 in it!


----------



## Blizlake

First video of the Node 605 I've seen in case you're still interested in it:


----------



## stren

Nice I definitely think that's the one, it's nice because I can use my atx board with e8500 for now and then upgrade it later to mATX + haswell + slim drive









Maybe mount some external 240 rads, remount the drives, put a window in and it'll be pretty sick. Might even become my LAN rig...


----------



## eskamobob1

Lol... Skulltrail in a HAF X for a LAN rig anyone?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Lol... Skulltrail in a HAF X for a LAN rig anyone?


SRX in a BitFenix Prodigy


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> SRX in a BitFenix Prodigy


I'm slightly impressed with your apparent disregard twoards the laws of physics


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

As an engineer, I've had enough of them.

Laws are made to be broken!


----------



## stren

You guys might be interested:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1326764/caselabs-merlin-preview-photo-and-video-shoot/0_50

here are some of the thief relevant photos:


----------



## DiamondCut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> You guys might be interested:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1326764/caselabs-merlin-preview-photo-and-video-shoot/0_50
> here are some of the thief relevant photos:
> http://i.imgur.com/Xt4sAh.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/vsc3uh.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/esoO9h.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/KQku9h.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/1sPlAh.jpg


Oh my, I wish I could afford the hardware for just one of those cases! You must just have cash falling out of your pockets haha. Very nice shots!


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiamondCut*
> 
> Oh my, I wish I could afford the hardware for just one of those cases! You must just have cash falling out of your pockets haha. Very nice shots!


there not all his


----------



## Jeppzer

Someone found a flash light?


----------



## derickwm




----------



## sunfish31831

I have an SM8 and after your review I now finally understand how gargantuan the TX10-D is. WOW!


----------



## eskamobob1

I so want to do a tx10 build


----------



## BiaBia

I really think you need to find a bigger case







Awesome build!!


----------



## TA4K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiaBia*
> 
> I really think you need to find a bigger case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome build!!


Mounting a motherboard on the wall of a shipping container counts, doesn't it?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TA4K*
> 
> Mounting a motherboard on the wall of a shipping container counts, doesn't it?


lol

Well I now have no excuse for poor photos. My point and shoot can finally be retired:










I'm so excited, gotta wait for the battery to charge though


----------



## TA4K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> lol
> Well I now have no excuse for poor photos. My point and shoot can finally be retired:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited, gotta wait for the battery to charge though


So more frequent updates then?


----------



## nvidiaftw12




----------



## stren

certainly more photos, not sure if this means I'll get more done or just take more photos of things that I haven't done.

Took some quick photos:

ISO100 with terrible lighting and a tripod










ISO100 with terrible lighting and a tripod










ISO6400 because fish never keep still:


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Good first shots. I am getting a dslr soon as well, doubt my first few will be near that good. Try like iso400 if you have bad lighting.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Good first shots. I am getting a dslr soon as well, doubt my first few will be near that good. Try like iso400 if you have bad lighting.


Thanks it's nearly all the camera at this point lol. Manage to take one of the workstation side with the mood lighting through the grey window:










Here's one of the cpu block test rig:


----------



## Citra

What lens?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> What lens?


The one they normally bundle with it nothing special - 18-55mm f3.5-5.6

I need to learn how to make the most of it before I start worrying about good lenses


----------



## nvidiaftw12

You or not, still looks good.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> You or not, still looks good.


Thanks


----------



## chasent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> The one they normally bundle with it nothing special - 18-55mm f3.5-5.6
> I need to learn how to make the most of it before I start worrying about good lenses


Nonsense, everyone needs a 50mm prime! You will probably learn more using a lens that doesn't zoom as well.
Get a Nikkor AF 50/1.8 D. The image quality is similar to very expensive zoom lenses. It is excellent for low light or shallow depth of field as it is 3.3 stops faster than the kit lens/lets in almost 10x as much light at the same focal length. It is also one of the cheapest lenses Nikon sell.


----------



## eskamobob1

lol... just got given an old SLR recently... gues i now have to go learn about cameras and probably start a new addiction


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chasent*
> 
> Nonsense, everyone needs a 50mm prime! You will probably learn more using a lens that doesn't zoom as well.
> Get a Nikkor AF 50/1.8 D. The image quality is similar to very expensive zoom lenses. It is excellent for low light or shallow depth of field as it is 3.3 stops faster than the kit lens/lets in almost 10x as much light at the same focal length. It is also one of the cheapest lenses Nikon sell.


Thanks for the suggestion I'll definitely have to check it out, maybe for my birthday








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> lol... just got given an old SLR recently... gues i now have to go learn about cameras and probably start a new addiction


Haha yeah. My problem is that now I spend a lot more time taking photos. Before the point and shoot camera was set to auto with the exception of ISO100. Now I'm playing with all the settings, and then looking at them, and having to reshoot things because I want them slightly different









So I think this is going to slow my progress down :/


----------



## eskamobob1

It's all good so long as we get epic pictures of ur lack of progress


----------



## derickwm

Meh.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Meh.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Meh.


What are you whining about now?


----------



## derickwm

Everything.

#emo


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Everything.
> #emo


Just buy some xeons. #retailtherapy


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Just buy some xeons. #retailtherapy


>Derick buys 32 graphic cards, with 64 GPUs.
>He must have been mugged or something ...


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Everything.
> #emo


go get 32 6990s and play some graphics card jenga.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Everything.
> #emo


But u just sold you emo build

#skulltrail


----------



## TA4K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Everything.
> #emo


How about I give you a cookie when my 295 gets here?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Everything.
> #emo
> 
> 
> 
> Just buy some xeons. #retailtherapy
Click to expand...

Buy my Xeons so I can buy some other things #retailtherapy
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Just buy some xeons. #retailtherapy
> 
> 
> 
> >Derick buys 32 graphic cards, with 64 GPUs.
> >He must have been mugged or something ...
Click to expand...

Hehe
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Everything.
> #emo
> 
> 
> 
> But u just sold you emo build
> 
> #skulltrail
Click to expand...










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TA4K*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Everything.
> #emo
> 
> 
> 
> How about I give you a cookie when my 295 gets here?
Click to expand...

Can you cross ship?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Buy my Xeons so I can buy some other things #retailtherapy
> Hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you cross ship?


lulz

can't spend money on xeons. Still have fittings and reservoir plastics to buy. Which reminds me, I should go to home depot and get some MDF to mock up the reservoir with. If I'm spending money otherwise I still need another R4E block, two more dominator blocks and a 4th 580







Oh and maybe that 50mm fixed lens and a real video camera too









Can anyone help me with choosing lottery numbers


----------



## nvidiaftw12

That nikon should take video just fine, shouldn't it?


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> That nikon should take video just fine, shouldn't it?


Yep. I think he needs a microphone though


----------



## stren

Yeah it'll do it but I think you need a crap load of light given how the video with Derick turned out on his D7000. What I'd really like is something with remote control zoom so I can be in the video and control the camera at the same time. #nofriends


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Yep. I think he needs a microphone though


Yeah most of my videos were done with my iphone







I'll try the next one with the nikon and see how it goes. But yes I may need to buy an external mic though I've no idea where to even start with that...


----------



## nvidiaftw12

They do have a mic, probably crappy though.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> They do have a mic, probably crappy though.


Yeah I imagine it's the similar to the one in the D7000. Put it this way I'm not expecting anything to improve over what we did in the CaseLabs Merlin Preview vid









If the gopro hero 3 black had a zoom I'd be all over it.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah I imagine it's the similar to the one in the D7000. Put it this way I'm not expecting anything to improve over what we did in the CaseLabs Merlin Preview vid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the gopro hero 3 black had a zoom I'd be all over it.


always wanted a gopro, what would i use it for? i don't know








probably why ive never bought one


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> always wanted a gopro, what would i use it for? i don't know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably why ive never bought one


yeah similar, lots of ideas but very little time in which to actually use it.



















Night time photos, I need better lighting I think. Any suggestions?


----------



## TA4K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> yeah similar, lots of ideas but very little time in which to actually use it.
> *snip*
> Night time photos, I need better lighting I think. Any suggestions?


First one needs more lighting definitely. Also, If you took them out of their boxes, then put them into your rig like I think you were supposed to, that would be awesome. And hows the waterfall res?


----------



## eskamobob1

Try using a different background and one light source... They almost look like renders the way you have them now... Also, I think if they were off set some more or just in a different position (out of the box would be nice







) the pics would look much better IMO







... Currently they look kinda steril (how most of my comp pics came out until I gave up 1 build later







)


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TA4K*
> 
> First one needs more lighting definitely. Also, If you took them out of their boxes, then put them into your rig like I think you were supposed to, that would be awesome. And hows the waterfall res?


Lol yeah. The X3 is actually for review, but may end up in the rig anyway. They were taken at the same time, maybe I just need to up the correction on the first one?

No progress on the waterfall, most of the weekend has been spent working on my day job








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Try using a different background and one light source... They almost look like renders the way you have them now... Also, I think if they were off set some more or just in a different position (out of the box would be nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) the pics would look much better IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Currently they look kinda steril (how most of my comp pics came out until I gave up 1 build later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Presumably I'd want the lighting behind the camera though?

Because these were for a review, I wanted the background pretty neutral. Maybe this is too neutral though. They'll come out of the box, but I'm waiting for some light tomorrow to do an unboxing video


----------



## eskamobob1

So long as its a single source I don't think it matters as much







... And for a review, I think the neutral was a good choice







)

WARNING: I have very minimal knowledge of photography so take everything I say with a grain of salt


----------



## stren

Well the reviews up, site rules say I can't link to it so you'll have to use your google skills. Or facebook of course.

Anyway I went to home depot and bought some acrylic and MDF for the test reservoir







I'll be working on it this afternoon hopefully!


----------



## TA4K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Well the reviews up, site rules say I can't link to it so you'll have to use your google skills. Or facebook of course.
> Anyway I went to home depot and bought some acrylic and MDF for the test reservoir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be working on it this afternoon hopefully!


Good Strennny


----------



## stren

True to my word for once - I did some work on it, uploading pics nao...


----------



## stren

11/20/2012

Well it's been a while - I was busy working on my new website, the CaseLabs Merlin Preview, Spotswood Tech Station Review, the EK X3 Reservoir Preview, figuring out my new Nikon D5100 as well as finishing off the CPU Water Block roundup. I need a break but I'm almost done with all of that! Anyway - to celebrate not being fired yet I thought I'd work (finally) on the waterfall reservoir. This was originally inspired by Cyberdruid, however as he's retired I figured I'd have to make my own, and I suppose that's more fun anyway. I knew I would need a few attempts at this to get it right so I figured I'd make the prototypes out of MDF as it's cheap and easy to work with. So I went to the hardware and picked up a small board of MDF:










Dragged out my lonely tablesaw from the shed and got to work. I cut some 3x 3" strips of the 4ft side of the board:










I then measured the height of the 18 bays in the case and made the cut on one strip:










Then I test fitted in the case which meant undressing the drive bays!










Alright let's take that cover off:










Well that was fast, ok, drive bays next:










Resting the wood on the bottom of the drive bay gives me this much clearance which is about perfect:










So I cut the other side to the same size. Then measured and cut the top piece:










It's ok for both these pieces to be flush because they'll be some kind of joinery action going down. For now I'm thinking a finger joint. Maintaining strength while being able to knock it out on the table saw. I then cut a matching piece for the base so that all the frame pieces were cut:










I then started cutting the pieces that would form the waterfall itself:










Seven down:










Tablesaws make this quick. All done, sitting on the uncut acrylic sheet that will make up the front and back:










That's it for now!


----------



## georgerm

Looks solid keep up the amazing work


----------



## derickwm

Whoa. Work and stuff.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *georgerm*
> 
> Looks solid keep up the amazing work


Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Whoa. Work and stuff.


Seriously it's only been a year almost haha


----------



## derickwm

Progress is good. Distract people from remembering I had a log at some point


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Progress is good. Distract people from remembering I had a log at some point


So how's russia?


----------



## derickwm

Freezing. I almost died on the plane ride in.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

That camera really makes a difference.


----------



## eskamobob1

Lol... On my 19 hour plane ride back from Poland (we for some reason took a detour over south America) there was about 1% humidity and it was about -10 on the plane... Swear I could have hit 6GHz on air of I had brought my comp







... Lol

@stren
Forst of all, nice work! I cant wait to see more







... Also, from my experience with waterfall reses, you would probably benefit from having ever so slight of a pool at the top of the res (before the first fall)... It allow you to get an even fall the entire way and makes it much easier to level... Also, I'm not sure if you've had a waterfall before, but you are probably gunna want to slope the steps down ever so slightly so that it's a bit quieter (perpendicular steps with acrylic are extremely loud because the impact transfers to the whole res)... Also, assuming i have more experence with acryloc then me, if you try making bends and waves for your waterfal i would love to see how u do it







(i have never been able to make flowing bends sucessfully







)... Hope i helped a bit


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> That camera really makes a difference.


Thanks - though I hate to say it - because I was shooting outside with no tripod I just set to auto with no flash lol. I'm upping the contrast a good deal more now on some of those shots so they look a bit more lively. Let me know if they start to go wonky and I've gone too far








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Lol... On my 19 hour plane ride back from Poland (we for some reason took a detour over south America) there was about 1% humidity and it was about -10 on the plane... Swear I could have hit 6GHz on air of I had brought my comp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Lol
> @stren
> Forst of all, nice work! I cant wait to see more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Also, from my experience with waterfall reses, you would probably benefit from having ever so slight of a pool at the top of the res (before the first fall)... It allow you to get an even fall the entire way and makes it much easier to level... Also, I'm not sure if you've had a waterfall before, but you are probably gunna want to slope the steps down ever so slightly so that it's a bit quieter (perpendicular steps with acrylic are extremely loud because the impact transfers to the whole res)... Also, assuming i have more experence with acryloc then me, if you try making bends and waves for your waterfal i would love to see how u do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i have never been able to make flowing bends sucessfully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )... Hope i helped a bit


This is good to know - I remembered CD had done lips on his, I'll have to build one in then. I had wondered about a slope too lol. The steps will be delrin/acetal to give contrast to the water, I was hoping the steps wouldn't be too loud. I had also wondered about putting a slope towards the back of the res so that the water wasn't on a flat step but more of a "v" channel

I have little to no experience really with acrylic so can't help you there!


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> This is good to know - I remembered CD had done lips on his, I'll have to build one in then. I had wondered about a slope too lol. The steps will be delrin/acetal to give contrast to the water, I was hoping the steps wouldn't be too loud. I had also wondered about putting a slope towards the back of the res so that the water wasn't on a flat step but more of a "v" channel
> I have little to no experience really with acrylic so can't help you there!


np







... if you want a much lower noise, about the lowest you can go with waterfall and still have it sound nice is use small lips and have the water contact the wall of the step first... if i didnt explain that well let me know, cause it took me 4 hours to get home from hill crest today and im kinda mentally destroyed atm


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> np
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... if you want a much lower noise, about the lowest you can go with waterfall and still have it sound nice is use small lips and have the water contact the wall of the step first... if i didnt explain that well let me know, cause it took me 4 hours to get home from hill crest today and im kinda mentally destroyed atm


Lol you should have stopped by for a beer and explained in person.

Didn't do much today but I did take a couple of photos







:


----------



## eskamobob1

love the photos







and maybe next time i will







... i think i will be starting my build soon too







... looks like ill be getting most my hardware this weekend


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Swear those are better that what the so called professionals in the camera thread post.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Swear those are better that what the so called professionals in the camera thread post.


Aye, I'd say so too.
And since beer was mentioned: any good guinness-like ones out there I should try? Guinness is gooooood...


----------



## TA4K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Aye, I'd say so too.
> And since beer was mentioned: any good guinness-like ones out there I should try? Guinness is gooooood...


Boundary Road Breweries! Awks how it is only available to about 4million people on a small group of islands down the far end of the world...


----------



## axipher

Looking great, can't waitt o see where it goes.


----------



## Jeppzer

This thread turned into instagram.


----------



## TA4K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> This thread turned into instagram.


No, since the photos were done with a camera and not an Iphone.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TA4K*
> 
> No, since the photos were done with a camera and not an Iphone.


----------



## Jeppzer

You don't have to own an iPhone to use instagram.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> You don't have to own an iPhone to use instagram.


You also don't have to use instagram...


----------



## stren

I actually did something today!


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I actually did something today!


i sense lies







..........


----------



## stren

I sense mods deleting posts lol


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

The multi-post thing was distracting.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> You also don't have to use instagram...


I dunno what the obsession is that people have with Instagram, Flickr, etc... what was the matter with normal image hosts?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> The multi-post thing was distracting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno what the obsession is that people have with Instagram, Flickr, etc... what was the matter with normal image hosts?


I think it was more that there was a sunset photo which seemed somewhat instragrammy. I use imgur for hosting. Though that's been having issues the last month.

Facebook photo uploader is being stupid tooo....

Sooo eskamobob may get no proof today at this rate


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I think it was more that there was a sunset photo which seemed somewhat instragrammy. I use imgur for hosting. Though that's been having issues the last month.
> Facebook photo uploader is being stupid tooo....
> Sooo eskamobob may get no proof today at this rate


lol... its all go so long as we get it eventualy







and ty for hiding my shame chimp


----------



## stren

Don't have much time today to post the pics but here's one:


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> The multi-post thing was distracting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> You also don't have to use instagram...
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno what the obsession is that people have with Instagram, Flickr, etc... what was the matter with normal image hosts?
Click to expand...

OCN is my image hoster...

And that color scheme looks pretty awesome man


----------



## stren

Alright so here's the rest:

I got done with spray painting the fans finally and reassembled the rotors into the housing:










The paint was standard automotive stuff and came out quite nicely the red is metallic:










So it was time to sleeve:










I started with the push fans and mounted them on the pull side of the radiator so that the spacing would be correct. Most of the time sleeving these is really spent soldering wire extensions on:










Slow progress:










Done with the first set of 3:










Mounted the push fans on the push side:










Now it's time to work on the pull fans:










Ran out of red wire so I used yellow:










Done with the pull side:










Now it's time to join both sets of three into one. This is the 360 that will be replaced with the painted one:










All put together on the push side:










And the pull side - which will need some custom stickers to pretty it up:










I also sleeved a matching fan to go on the motherboard tray:










And there it is running:


----------



## CjGemini

Well Done Sir, But dammit your still not done


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CjGemini*
> 
> Well Done Sir, But dammit your still not done


Lol yeah I know, check back in 6 months and maybe I will be lol. I just want to be done before I have to upgrade motherboards again.


----------



## TA4K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Lol yeah I know, check back in 6 months and maybe I will be lol. I just want to be done before I have to upgrade motherboards again.


Nek Minnit... (It's a New Zealand joke







)


----------



## Shawnb99

how is that one rad standing up mounted?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnb99*
> 
> how is that one rad standing up mounted?


You mean this one?


Spoiler: rad







It's just standing ...


----------



## dmanstasiu

Double post


----------



## Shawnb99

yep hows that mounted?


----------



## dmanstasiu

It's just sitting there


----------



## eskamobob1

Its just so fat that it stands on its own


----------



## Shawnb99

is that safe? wouldn't that make moving it difficult?


----------



## eskamobob1

Lol... He is just testing ATM... I believe it will be mounted in the front


----------



## dmanstasiu

If he needs to move it he can just lay it on it's side... I don't get the fuss


----------



## Shawnb99

Ah k that makes sense. Going through this again, it's making me want one rather then waiting on the TX10-H


----------



## stren

Haha yeah it's just precarious but not that bad. It hasn't fallen over yet when it's rolled around.

it won't be mounted in the front as that is for the reservoirs. Instead most likely I'll use the vertical accessory bar to mount it in that chamber. Or get a 2nd pedestal







Waiting for a quote on some more bits and bobs from Jim before I decide


----------



## eskamobob1

Lol... The TX-10 is too huge IMO, but to each there own (and who know, I may like t when I have room for a rack system in my bedroom







)... I just can't wait for CL to make a horizontal case around the size of an M8







... Would be awsome, but we have a bit to wait









EDIT:
@stren

I Forgot about the reses







... And at this point why don't you just hire Jim to make you wall cabinets with Mobo trays


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Lol... The TX-10 is too huge IMO, but to each there own (and who know, I may like t when I have room for a rack system in my bedroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )... I just can't wait for CL to make a horizontal case around the size of an M8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Would be awsome, but we have a bit to wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> @stren
> I Forgot about the reses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... And at this point why don't you just hire Jim to make you wall cabinets with Mobo trays


Lol well if I go with the 2nd pedestal, eventually I want to swap out the rads and gentle typhoons for lower FPI and lower speed fans... An almost silent dual rig running mad clocks would be awesome...

Essentially I'd have space for 4 560's, the 140.9 and a 360, 3 PSUs and 8 HDDs, the full 2x18 bay reservoirs while still fitting 1-2U of rack gear


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Lol well if I go with the 2nd pedestal, eventually I want to swap out the rads and gentle typhoons for lower FPI and lower speed fans... An almost silent dual rig running mad clocks would be awesome...
> Essentially I'd have space for 4 560's, the 140.9 and a 360, 3 PSUs and 8 HDDs, the full 2x18 bay reservoirs while still fitting 1-2U of rack gear


so what you are trying to say is, you already did


----------



## stren

did what? decide?


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> did what? decide?


start making CL wall cabnits







... you can prity much ignore me today if you want... 3 hours of sleep in 2 days makes me very sarcastic and not entierly coherent... what im trying to say is that im so tired im about as useful as a hobo with a shotgun (dont ever watch thet movie btw)


----------



## dmanstasiu

He made a joke playing on the fact that this build is completely overkill and everything is done on impulse.

#StrenIsn'tDerick


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> He made a joke playing on the fact that this build is completely overkill and everything is done on impulse.
> #StrenIsn'tDerick


exactly







... im glad im atleast slightly coherent









#howCouldStrenBeDerick #StrenKeepsHisGear


----------



## Shawnb99

a second pedistal? now you really are crazy!

As to the horizontal m8, i hope you like waiting as i've been waiting over a year for the TX10-H, though i'd love to see a horizontal magnum series i'd might have to change my mind again and get that


----------



## TheNr24

The metallic red looks magnificent on those fans, love it! Are you gonna put a light on em? That would really make em shine like a














. Also a 2nd pedestal doesn't really seem necessary for that single radiator or am I getting it wrong?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNr24*
> 
> The metallic red looks magnificent on those fans, love it! Are you gonna put a light on em? That would really make em shine like a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Also a 2nd pedestal doesn't really seem necessary for that single radiator or am I getting it wrong?


Yeah if I don't get the pedestal, those will be in the main lit up compartment







If I got the 2nd pedestal I'd use each one to house 4 560's. So the gaming loop would go from 2x560 and a 360 to 4x560's. Then the bottom heat chamber would be a 360 for the workstation motherboard/ram/gpu as well as the PSUs and HDD rack and the top pedestal would be the 140.9.

Then when/if I go silent, I could use 2x560 +2 PWM D5's for the cpu and 2x560's plus 2 PWM D5's for the 4 GPUs. Or maybe 1 and 3. Not sure








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnb99*
> 
> a second pedistal? now you really are crazy!
> As to the horizontal m8, i hope you like waiting as i've been waiting over a year for the TX10-H, though i'd love to see a horizontal magnum series i'd might have to change my mind again and get that


Yeah that's going to be a while lol. The 2nd pedestal has the main advantage of making the window at the same height as a desk, currently most of the window can't be seen


----------



## eskamobob1

Lol... You are crazy... I built a quad-SLI 480 MM ascention for a guy and thought it was rediculously huge and epic... Now I see this, and I am truly speachles


----------



## Shawnb99

yeah i'm thinking of scraping the TX10-H and just copying your build for the most part.

Yes have to see into the windows, that's a perfect reason to get a 2nd pedistal i'm sure the wife will see the reasoning behind that.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Lol... You are crazy... I built a quad-SLI 480 MM ascention for a guy and thought it was rediculously huge and epic... Now I see this, and I am truly speachles


Lol. Well we'll see what the cost is and whether my wife vetoes it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnb99*
> 
> yeah i'm thinking of scraping the TX10-H and just copying your build for the most part.
> Yes have to see into the windows, that's a perfect reason to get a 2nd pedistal i'm sure the wife will see the reasoning behind that.


Lol yeah for a single case the horizontal makes so much more sense, also because the windows would be in the right place even without a pedestal. I do think Jim will make one, but just not sure if that means before or after Gemini. Merlin still isn't fully launched either and I suspect he won't be done properly with it til mid spring.


----------



## eskamobob1

Just tell her you need it to fInish your piece of modern art







... I so want to see some epic comp in a museum of modern art


----------



## stren

lol


----------



## J Clark 800D

what did u use to cut out the fan hole in the acrylic??


----------



## stren

what acrylic? The zerg symbol you mean?


----------



## stren

food:



So how about some thoughts on monitors because I'm flip flopping as usual:

- Keep using 1x U3011 @ 60Hz in landscape and wait for 4K...
- 3 x Crossover 2560x1440 multi input in portrait @ 60Hz
- 3 x S23A950D in portrait @120Hz
- 3 x S23A700D in portrait @120Hz

Which sammy is better (assume debezelling and a stand on the sammies and not on the crossover). 120Hz vs more pixels (possibly too many pixels for quad 3gb 580s?)

So tradeoffs - money vs pixels vs refresh rate vs bezels vs viewing angle vs reflections? The crossover would be slightly cheaper than the sammies because I don't need a stand.

Anyone used all of these apart from vega?


----------



## eskamobob1

I am personally a fan of more pixels I over higher refresh rates... That said, single 1440 is tough on nvidia... Triple would probably push your cards prity hard


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> I am personally a fan of more pixels I over higher refresh rates... That said, single 1440 is tough on nvidia... Triple would probably push your cards prity hard


Yeah I'm confused on that - vega had 3xu3011's working on his 3gb 580s, but then struggled with 3x 2560x1440 on 680s? 2x580s is about good for 2560x1600 on most games. so 3x1080p is definitely ok, but 3x1440p is 2.7x a U3011. Plus the bezels are significantly bigger on the koreans.


----------



## eskamobob1

580s have more raw computing power (which is why they are better for folding and rendering and such) so they are better on 1440 then 680s (680s use a more streamlined process that makes them better at 1080 or similar resolutions)... I think the only way to get consistantly good FPS on 3x 1440 is 7970s since they have so much more computing power


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> 580s have more raw computing power (which is why they are better for folding and rendering and such) so they are better on 1440 then 680s (680s use a more streamlined process that makes them better at 1080 or similar resolutions)... I think the only way to get consistantly good FPS on 3x 1440 is 7970s since they have so much more computing power


The 580s had a bigger memory bus too which might help too. Maybe there were driver issues back then too. Yeah, as I have the 580's I don't feel like moving to 7970s is worthwhile lol.


----------



## eskamobob1

I wouldn't say it is either unless you go 3x 1440 (and even then it may not be)... I guess it depends of you are going for functionality, e-peen, or gaming emersion


----------



## eskamobob1

I wouldn't say it is either unless you go 3x 1440 (and even then it may not be)... I guess it depends of you are going for functionality, e-peen, or gaming emersion


----------



## stren

Yeah Vega gave up on getting 3x1440's to work though even with 4 7970 lightnings so not sure if it's worthwhile pursuing. The sad thing is that 3x1080p screens in portrait still doesn't give you the pixels of 4k...


----------



## eskamobob1

Yah... Ik the feeling... I would try 5x 1080 tbh... The only reason I use 1440 monitors is because I am mainly concerned with work (and I am upgrading to at a minimum of 2x 7970s in the next month







)


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Yah... Ik the feeling... I would try 5x 1080 tbh... The only reason I use 1440 monitors is because I am mainly concerned with work (and I am upgrading to at a minimum of 2x 7970s in the next month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Yes but then it'd be close to 3K on monitors and a stand lol


----------



## stren

So I think the 3x1080p is the best choice for me but now I need to convince my wife to spend 1500 lol...

Any suggestions because I can't get vega's pic out of my head:


----------



## Jeppzer

Like I said, you'll get to have my face in 3x1080p. Even your wife will love that.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Like I said, you'll get to have my face in 3x1080p. Even your wife will love that.


Lol I saw that comment and then I though maybe he means he looks like an owl


----------



## Jeppzer

I... that...

I'm not sure if I'm happy or offended.


----------



## eskamobob1

lol... win


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> I... that...
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm happy or offended.


At least you're an owl with a sexy voice 

And I vote for Portrait 3x1080p, even 22" screens would give you about a 40" diagonal surface area.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> At least you're an owl with a sexy voice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I vote for Portrait 3x1080p, even 22" screens would give you about a 40" diagonal surface area.


Yeah I don't think any larger will fit on my desk haha

Now to persuade my wife with out any pictures of Jeppzer


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> At least you're an owl with a sexy voice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I vote for Portrait 3x1080p, even 22" screens would give you about a 40" diagonal surface area.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I don't think any larger will fit on my desk haha
> 
> Now to persuade my wife with out any pictures of Jeppzer
Click to expand...

Show her my main profile picture, no one hates Canadians:


----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## nvidiaftw12

You know stren, sapphire has some nice 7970's with 6gb's of v-ram if you need it. 

Not that I would be suggesting anything.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> You know stren, sapphire has some nice 7970's with 6gb's of v-ram if you need it.
> 
> Not that I would be suggesting anything.


If I'm not mistaken, all of Sapphire's offerings only have 4 ports though.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Now I see that.

Sapphire, what the hell are you doing?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Now I see that.
> 
> Sapphire, what the hell are you doing?


If only displayPort Hubs were available, or consumer monitors had dual Display ports so you could daisy them.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Now I see that.
> 
> Sapphire, what the hell are you doing?


i believe with a splitter, you can run 2x 1440 displays off of 1 DP... that said, all opf the 7970s have prity dumb outputs (exept the lightning and DCII, but i refuse so use nickle blocks and EK bridges







)

EDIT: they do have DP splitters out, they just cost liek 1k ea


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Now I see that.
> 
> Sapphire, what the hell are you doing?
> 
> 
> 
> i believe with a splitter, you can run 2x 1440 displays off of 1 DP... that said, all opf the 7970s have prity dumb outputs (exept the lightning and DCII, but i refuse so use nickle blocks and EK bridges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> EDIT: they do have DP splitters out, they just cost liek 1k ea
Click to expand...

Well they have anything for a price, I should have said, if only they had DisplayPort splitters that are reasonably priced and don't cost more than a GPU...


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Well they have anything for a price, I should have said, if only they had DisplayPort splitters that are reasonably priced and don't cost more than a GPU...


amen to that


----------



## stren

lol you guys...

Yeah I can't upgrade GPUs for now (money is better spent on the screens) and people do seem to have problems with 5x1 setups. Not least because of the lack of support.

We'll see, I can finance most of it by selling the spare R4E/3930K/samsung dimms/gtx 460 - if I don't have to go out of pocket that would be sweet. Then my wife won't have to see Jeppzer







I'll just have to turn down the settings for now if the 990x/3x580s struggle


----------



## Jeppzer

You're just afraid of loosing her.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> lol you guys...
> Yeah I can't upgrade GPUs for now (money is better spent on the screens) and people do seem to have problems with 5x1 setups. Not least because of the lack of support.
> We'll see, I can finance most of it by selling the spare R4E/3930K/samsung dimms/gtx 460 - if I don't have to go out of pocket that would be sweet. Then my wife won't have to see Jeppzer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just have to turn down the settings for now if the 990x/3x580s struggle


why dont you put it on your chistmas list :wht:... santa just brings everything you want and you dont even have to pay shipping







... lol... and may i ask how you ended up with an "extra" 2011 system







... im struggling to put together just one







... speaking on which, i should finaly be getting my CL case in January or so!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> You're just afraid of loosing her.


Lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> why dont you put it on your chistmas list :wht:... santa just brings everything you want and you dont even have to pay shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... lol... and may i ask how you ended up with an "extra" 2011 system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... im struggling to put together just one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... speaking on which, i should finaly be getting my CL case in January or so!


Sadly santa already bought me a camera. The R4E/3930K I bought for the cpu water block testing which is very close to done (just some retesting left). Then I've been flip flopping back and forth as to whether to put it in to the gaming side of this one or keep with the R3E/990x. I'm thinking to do the latter if I can, because the R4E/3930K doesn't buy me anything unless I want quad SLI, but I'd need monitors to justify a 4th card anyway, but I buy monitors then I can't afford to keep the R4E lol.


----------



## FabsSpeed

Amazing built!!!! I just ordered a TH10 myself so this is very inspiring!!!


----------



## stren

Thanks







Check out cpachris's BBBB build for a great TH10 build


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Lol
> Sadly santa already bought me a camera. The R4E/3930K I bought for the cpu water block testing which is very close to done (just some retesting left). Then I've been flip flopping back and forth as to whether to put it in to the gaming side of this one or keep with the R3E/990x. I'm thinking to do the latter if I can, because the R4E/3930K doesn't buy me anything unless I want quad SLI, but I'd need monitors to justify a 4th card anyway, but I buy monitors then I can't afford to keep the R4E lol.


Keep R4E and i3930k and only get 3 monitors instead of 5? Or where you only going for three?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Keep R4E and i3930k and only get 3 monitors instead of 5? Or where you only going for three?


Well if I stick with nvidia I can only go 3 anyway lol. I think step 1 is to decide which monitors, then decide on what HW I need to drive them lol.

Right now I'm thinking of debezlling 3 of the new lightboost strobed LED 120Hz screens in portrait. But that will really require 4 780's I think to make the newer games run at 120fps min, so I'm waiting a bit longer to see how the early adopters do as the 780s aren't released anyway.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Well if I stick with nvidia I can only go 3 anyway lol. I think step 1 is to decide which monitors, then decide on what HW I need to drive them lol.
> Right now I'm thinking of debezlling 3 of the new lightboost strobed LED 120Hz screens in portrait. But that will really require 4 780's I think to make the newer games run at 120fps min, so I'm waiting a bit longer to see how the early adopters do as the 780s aren't released anyway.


Can you send me a PM link of those monitors you are talking about?


----------



## stren

Take a look at this thread if you're interested


----------



## armartins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Show her my main profile picture, no one hates Canadians:


Same monitor setup here, just a tip you can reduce your horizontal bezel managed resolution (and effective bezel length by half) from ˜3840 to something like 3760 by just overlapping the monitors, I use the side ones behind the center one. Also, if you debezel then it will be even better.


----------



## Jeppzer

Cool things are happening as we speak!


----------



## stren

You mean this ?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jeppzer

Oh if we only had a smily that's fuming from it's ears..

edit, here we go.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Oh if we only had a smily that's fuming from it's ears..
> edit, here we go.


Lols all right then, here are some real pics:

Getting ready - cut the wire last night:










Getting my crimp on...










Males done:










Stripping:










Females done so now we our crimping is double-ended:










Heatshrinkless FTW:










Details:










Should have cut the outer run longer than the inner wire otherwise this happens:










I'll either redo or just train the extension to have a hidden double kink that should take it out.










Making progress:










My fingers are definitely burned now:










And done:


----------



## dmanstasiu




----------



## Jeppzer

It's.. it's so beautiful.


----------



## Jeppzer

The whole.. colour-scheme that is.


----------



## eskamobob1

Love it







... Grats on the progress


----------



## stren

Daylight pics:


----------



## Hukkel

Nice sleeving!


----------



## Jeppzer

It's so pretty.


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Daylight pics:


I need to plant some of those up here. Looks really good!


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Lols all right then, here are some real pics:
> 
> Getting ready - cut the wire last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting my crimp on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Males done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stripping:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Females done so now we our crimping is double-ended:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heatshrinkless FTW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should have cut the outer run longer than the inner wire otherwise this happens:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll either redo or just train the extension to have a hidden double kink that should take it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making progress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fingers are definitely burned now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And done:


WoW ! what's the difference in lighting between these last 2 pix ? the sleeving goes from blue&grey to green&light olive - WoW !


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> WoW ! what's the difference in lighting between these last 2 pix ? the sleeving goes from blue&grey to green&light olive - WoW !


They should be dark grey,light grey and red? Do you have a funny color temperature setting on your monitor or color blindness? There is a slight color difference from the lighting change as the sun was setting, but not from green to blue???


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> They should be dark grey,light grey and red? Do you have a funny color temperature setting on your monitor? There is a slight color difference from the lighting change as the sun was setting, but not from green to blue???


It's not exactly green, but somewhat.


----------



## drnilly007

Wow powerful build! Congrats


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> They should be dark grey,light grey and red? Do you have a funny color temperature setting on your monitor or color blindness? There is a slight color difference from the lighting change as the sun was setting, but not from green to blue???


Color blindness ? Not that I'm aware of, I prolly would have noticed by now









the first pic - alright, not blue, but dark grey & light grey ... the dark having hints of blue.

the 2nd pic - not green, but definitely a dark olive - something like this color - 59955C in this chart - http://www.immigration-usa.com/html_colors.html
In the middle of the 2nd chart - Secondary/Mixed Pastel Colors - 4th cell down, 2nd cell from the left - its the top color code in its own group.

Original question - apart from the lighting change, nothing else ? camera settings ? if so, that's quite a change .. I know its only online pix, but I'm running a HP Zr2440w with contrast set to 80, briteness at 30, with a Custom RGB of 220/208/215 - set acc to this DOC in a room with a single overhead 5500K fluo tube without a shade.

By no means reference, but I'm just sayin ... quite the color shift, eh ! Either way, I like that combination, very restrained with that 1 POP of red. I think you've found something here ... The 2nd pic has definitely lost all shades of anything resembling blue. I looked at the first pic on last page - with the sleeving in its loops, and can plainly see the titanium, light grey, and red colors. Weird.


----------



## stren

Haha ok that makes more sense I thought you meant a real blue lol. I'm used to my boss who has no idea what color anything is lol. I don't think I changed the temp of the photo post processig though I'll check. I think it's just the white balance setting not being changed when the light changed from afternoon plus incandescents to night plus incandescents as there were a few hours in between those two shots. The legit color is the last two outside shots as the light balance was set correctly on those and there no secondary light sources to screw it up


----------



## socketus

Yah, that's what I was getting on about, the outside pix look great ! but it was a little bit like watching Regan morph in the Exorcist movie, bleah !
Still learning about the lighting and its changes ... so many variables.


----------



## stren

Yeah I think it was the lighting - I looked at the originals and the tones are off too.

Here's some more after finishing up a 6 pin and 8 pin extension, mostly taken at the same time, shot freehand with the incandescent setting:


----------



## eskamobob1

looking nice, y u got barbs in there?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> looking nice, y u got barbs in there?


Lol cause I haven't worked out how many fittings to ask for from my sponsor (Monsoon)







Also I needed some of the parts from the CPU testing rig to really finish it up.

For a while the build was flip flopping. Now it's stabilized on the 990x for the short term then I should probably do that.









I'm also waiting for some special parts to come in from EK and CL


----------



## DiamondCut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Lol cause I haven't worked out how many fittings to ask for from my sponsor (Monsoon)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I needed some of the parts from the CPU testing rig to really finish it up.
> 
> For a while the build was flip flopping. Now it's stabilized on the 990x for the short term then I should probably do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also waiting for some special parts to come in from EK and CL


Go easy on them, you need to consider that they are a small company. I just went a head and bought my fittings from them for my project. Gene is a really nice guy too! Liking what i am seeing so far too btw. Have you considered a cable braid?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiamondCut*
> 
> Go easy on them, you need to consider that they are a small company. I just went a head and bought my fittings from them for my project. Gene is a really nice guy too! Liking what i am seeing so far too btw. Have you considered a cable braid?


Oh yeah I know - I've talked to Gene a lot and I know he won't be able to cover everything. The plan is to work out what I need and the he said he'll cover what he thinks he can and then I'll buy the rest. I actually have already bought quite a few of them, but with this many loops and two rigs in a case it adds up..

I haven't seen a cable braid before do you have any links to good examples?


----------



## eskamobob1

I haven't gotten to use moonstones yet, but I'll be ordering them for my built to use before I go tubeless, so I really look forward to using them


----------



## stren

It's all about dem mooonstones


----------



## morencyam

Can't make Elven gear without moonstones


----------



## dmanstasiu

Man why are moonstones so expensive yet so pretty?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Because everyone wants a Nidoking


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Can't make Elven gear without moonstones


lol I looked for the like button.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Man why are moonstones so expensive yet so pretty?


Are you back to ocn?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Because everyone wants a Nidoking


What you did there ... I see it. And it made me smile like a goof


----------



## DiamondCut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I haven't seen a cable braid before do you have any links to good examples?


Heres an example I was able to find:


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiamondCut*
> 
> Heres an example I was able to find:


Ah nice









Today I finally put the right memory in the gaming rig:










This case now has 14 sticks Dominator GTs running... still needs the memory block and the right fittings though!

Here's another one where I was playing with the camera, didn't quite work because the flashlight got in the way, thought I'd share anyway:


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

GTs look yummy for sure! What are the speeds/timings?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> GTs look yummy for sure! What are the speeds/timings?


2133 9-11-10-27 1.5V. I got them partly to match my workstation ones. Also because I thought I would use just 4 of em on the R4E, and at least on sb-e I like to stick to 1.5V on the dram for every day use. But I think I'm gonna keep the gaming rig as the 990x/R3E so then I just got 2 more sticks and made it a nice 24gb. However the 990x IMC is definitely struggling to get up to that speed with all those sticks.


----------



## stren

Nothing new to report - just been seeing how fast I can get the ram to run - 2000-9-10-9-27-1N @1.52VDRAM and 1.467VQPI seems to be about the limit of my IMC when all six sticks are in there. Meanwhile I played around with the lighting:


----------



## stren

Guess who'll be getting the first white end caps for the EK reservoirs









http://www.ekwb.com/shop/reservoirs-and-acc/reservoir-acc/ek-res-x3-series/ek-res-x3-multiport-top.html

Welcome to my newest sponsors. EK


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Just keep the circles away


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just keep the circles away


Ah well none of my blocks do, I'm only getting pump tops and reservoirs which are pretty minimal on circles anyway









The new 7990 block doesn't have any circles either:


----------



## dmanstasiu

Saw that earlier. Proud of EK haha


----------



## General121

A block for the 7990? Aren't ASUS and Powercolor the only ones who have a '7990' and the ASUS is already WCed?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Are you complaining? Stop.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

It's beautiful without the circles


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Are you complaining? Stop.


Is that post helpful? No









I wasn't complaining, merely asking a question and an underlying question of: Why was it made? Very niche market.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Are you complaining? Stop.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that post helpful? No
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't complaining, merely asking a question and an underlying question of: Why was it made? Very niche market.
Click to expand...

It was made because there is a market. I don't see what your question brings to the thread either









@Stren, which res is EK supplying ?


----------



## stren

Stan - X3 250 with white end caps (just released today), D5 top in white, Dual D5 top in black, DDC top in black, plus some coolant.

General - that block is for the powercooler not the Ares, although they will make a block for the Ares. Yes the Ares has an AIO cooler, but a fair few people would replace it if they could. Yes the market must be small, but presumably they think they can make a profit so that's good I think


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Stan - X3 250 with white end caps (just released today), D5 top in white, Dual D5 top in black, DDC top in black, plus some coolant.
> 
> General - that block is for the powercooler not the Ares, although they will make a block for the Ares. Yes the Ares has an AIO cooler, but a fair few people would replace it if they could. Yes the market must be small, but presumably they think they can make a profit so that's good I think


Hnnnnng sounds sexy. I just got my EK X-series res and it's freaking hot. So many pretty things coming in :Wubsmiley:


----------



## iMica

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Ah well none of my blocks do, I'm only getting pump tops and reservoirs which are pretty minimal on circles anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new 7990 block doesn't have any circles either:






Lol now it looks like its got zits or poka dots xD. Sexy none the less.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Guess who'll be getting the first white end caps for the EK reservoirs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/reservoirs-and-acc/reservoir-acc/ek-res-x3-series/ek-res-x3-multiport-top.html
> 
> Welcome to my newest sponsors. EK


Hmm .. I don't see the res, does the Emperor know that he has no res ?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Hmm .. I don't see the res, does the Emperor know that he has no res ?


Lol no pics on the website- it hasn't shipped to me yet either but hopefully soon! Should just be the same as the normal black X3 reservoir but with white caps instead


----------



## socketus

Well, that must be a rarity, I thought that I had run across such an animal lately, the albino topped res









But I cannot find a white capped res. Now I wants to see one !!

*ADD*:
Here's what I saw -

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/st225mureexw.html


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Well, that must be a rarity, I thought that I had run across such an animal lately, the albino topped res
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I cannot find a white capped res. Now I wants to see one !!
> 
> *ADD*:
> Here's what I saw -
> 
> http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/st225mureexw.html


Yeah I saw that one but the mounts are kinda crappy. FrozenQ will do white end caps also. But yes now there's EK too


----------



## stren

So speaking of the white theme. I asked Jim @ CaseLabs for a favor. Monsoon have been powder coating fittings and for the workstation I wanted a light theme vs the dark theme for the gaming rig (i.e. duality of the thief's life). The workstation GPU is an 8800GT that really doesn't even need watercooling. It does 2D display work and never gets taxed. The watercooling is really just for show. Given that, I decided to try powdercoating the block. Yes it will hurt temperatures, but they won't be high anyway. I got it back today:










This is the standard CaseLabs Matte White. I need to run it for a month or so to see whether it's water resistant enough.










Here's a test with some Mayhem's grape red pastel that I had lying around. This is not the final setup, but I just wanted to try it. Obviously I'll have to fix the patchyness of where the dye reaches though:










So far though - I like


----------



## dmanstasiu

I just closed the fb tab of this before seeing this haha

Looks good man, nice of Jim to do that for you


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I just closed the fb tab of this before seeing this haha
> 
> Looks good man, nice of Jim to do that for you


For reals - gotta love CaseLabs!


----------



## freitz

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> So speaking of the white theme. I asked Jim @ CaseLabs for a favor. Monsoon have been powder coating fittings and for the workstation I wanted a light theme vs the dark theme for the gaming rig (i.e. duality of the thief's life). The workstation GPU is an 8800GT that really doesn't even need watercooling. It does 2D display work and never gets taxed. The watercooling is really just for show. Given that, I decided to try powdercoating the block. Yes it will hurt temperatures, but they won't be high anyway. I got it back today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the standard CaseLabs Matte White. I need to run it for a month or so to see whether it's water resistant enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a test with some Mayhem's grape red pastel that I had lying around. This is not the final setup, but I just wanted to try it. Obviously I'll have to fix the patchyness of where the dye reaches though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far though - I like






DAMN! Looks nice.


----------



## stren

EK released a pic of the white res:










Looks pretty sick!


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> EK released a pic of the white res:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks pretty sick!


*WHOA !* talk about the rare double albino panda bear


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Sometimes you just shouldn't shoot something really white, on something really white.


----------



## itskerby

Hopefully the new EK Res's have some tighter QC, the X2 150mm Res I used to own was garbage.
The "multioption ports" were not sealed properly, and though it had internal tubes, water just sloshed through the unsealed openings in the res.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Sometimes you just shouldn't shoot something really white, on something really white.


I was thinking that same thing lol... I was like "Where is it?!"


----------



## socketus

Maybe when Stren gets his, he'll oblige us with the white res on dark velvet foto


----------



## Jeppzer

Surrounded by my sleeves. Mmmmmm.


----------



## Ergates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Surrounded by my sleeves. Mmmmmm.


Just have to give you a +REP for your posts in this topic, especially that little King "persuader" photo.


----------



## Fyrwulf

I was going to ask why you coated the inside, but then I realize the top was acrylic. Powder coating results in a finish that is a lot less porous than standard paint, so you should be good there.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Maybe when Stren gets his, he'll oblige us with the white res on dark velvet foto


Yeah the package has shipped from PPCs so hopefully less than a week to go now
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Surrounded by my sleeves. Mmmmmm.


Lol, well they'll be more once Lutro0 sends me my package








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fyrwulf*
> 
> I was going to ask why you coated the inside, but then I realize the top was acrylic. Powder coating results in a finish that is a lot less porous than standard paint, so you should be good there.


Yup - that reminds me I need to unpack that box and check how it's doing. There were a couple of paint flecks in there last time I checked but I think that's to be expected just from some of the powder being a little loose. I didn't do that good a job cleaning it before filling it.


----------



## xNovax

I like the white water block.


----------



## stren

Some parts arrived and I snapped a few quick photos:

From Koolance:










These are for review, not the build:










And some parts from EK, mainly for the build although some are for review too:


----------



## dmanstasiu

HNG. (Non-white background







)


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> HNG. (Non-white background
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Lol yeah that chair was the only thing I had handy. Still unpacking from moving house...


----------



## zosothepage

stren is that another caselabs case or am i color blind?


----------



## omaryunus

well i just went through all 2300 posts.... just wow!

Great job and +Rep for a crazy long thread


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zosothepage*
> 
> stren is that another caselabs case or am i color blind?


It's the same TX10







I only have one CL case right now. All the ones on my website were borrowed from Jim for review, or Derick's. I do want that S3 pretty bad though!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omaryunus*
> 
> well i just went through all 2300 posts.... just wow!
> 
> Great job and +Rep for a crazy long thread


Haha yeah it'll get longer yet albeit slowly, still plenty to do and not enough time. Work's picking up for the next two weeks so I won't be touching my shiny new packages til then


----------



## eskamobob1

Boo... Put pics up now!







... Lol... Well I cant wait for another update


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Boo... Put pics up now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Lol... Well I cant wait for another update


Well you've seen as much as I have lol. I have two more packages coming









Now who is going to hook me up with titan?


----------



## eskamobob1

Lol... I totally want Titan as well, but I kinda blew the cash I had for it on an entire skully rig, so yah.....


----------



## stren

ask derick for a refund


----------



## dmanstasiu

Good timing, he just got reimbursed for his scholarships o_o


----------



## eskamobob1

Lol.... I was more of pointing out that I got an entire rig (except for one gtx 295 which is still on its way) for the cost of one Titan GPU







... Speaking of my skully build I fit oaky got my work bench built! Which means I will be soldering it soon and hopefully have it up and running and my MH10 ordered soon


----------



## Hukkel

hmm that white EK res looks very nice.


----------



## stren

Let's just say alphacool are sending me

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
10 radiators.....


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Let's just say alphacool are sending me
> 
> *10 radiators.....*


so jelly







... though im not sure i could even fit 10 rads in an MH10 with the rest of my gear... im only planning on using 2 rads for my entire build


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> so jelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... though im not sure i could even fit 10 rads in an MH10 with the rest of my gear... im only planning on using 2 rads for my entire build


I could though I don't have the mounts for them currently. I was hoping to keep the mora 140.9 in there but this wouldn't let me do that. The 18 bays would then be used for 4x360's. I'll still make the reservoirs for show, but probably not use them. Maybe with a mora 120.9 I might be able to fit the 560's along the sides of the top chamber.

Or I have an excuse to add a 2nd pedestal so I can reclaim my title from mandrix for tallest case lulz

However I don't really need that much cooling. Not even sure how I'd reorganize my loops

workstation cpu -> mora 140.9 or 2x560 in parallel
workstation 8800gt/memory/mobo -> 360

Gaming rig
mobo -> 120
cpu -> 3x360 in parallel -> gpu in parallel -> 2x560 in parallel?

Seems like it's time to move to quieter fans and make this thing silent


----------



## eskamobob1

lol... duid a build for a client once and her wanted me to use every space i could in an MM acention extended... the problem wasnt the cost of teh rads, or even attaching them all... it was figuring out how to utalize them an still make the loop look nice







... if i were given 10 rads, i would make a massive rad bank at the end of each loop (and have like 4 loops) and use silent fans... i realy like the green ones (though idr what they are called)


----------



## stren

Yeah so now I'm confused about what fans to use. With that much rad I want to be able to go as low as I can, but of course not all fans are equal at same RPM.

I was thinking about the swiftech helix fans the 120mm "AP15 lookalike" fans with PWM go down to ~900rpm and Martin claims noise is similar to AP15s for similar RPM even if air pushed is a little less. However the 140mm version isn't PWM and is 1500rpm. I could use a fan controller to dial it down. But not sure how low it would go.

Phobya have PWM 120/140mm fans that dial down to 600rpm.

What do people use for uber silent fans?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Those alaska venom or whatever fans might be good...


----------



## eskamobob1

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9621/fan-604/Coolink_SWiF2-1201_120_x_25mm_Hydro-Dynamic_Bearing_Fan_-_1200RPM_182dBA942mlh.html?tl=g36c437s1125

found the ons i like







... these are dead silent and have decent static preasure







... over all i have had good experiences with them


----------



## stren

Hmm I may have to get one of each fan and test to see what sound I like when dialed down


----------



## dmanstasiu

Stren what is wrong with you


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Stren what is wrong with you


you ask this now, after seeing this thread for the last year







? You mean because of testing fans or because of ten radiators or ???


----------



## dmanstasiu

mostly the 10 rads


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> mostly the 10 rads


Lol well 3 of the 560's are 45mm thick. I could keep the mora 3 140.9 and make a triple radiator sandwich. Or maybe I can fit 2 560's in the base of the pedestal as well as 2 side mounted...

I may lose a dvd drive though.

4x560's, 5x360s, a mora 140.9 and a dinky 120x1 would be pretty epic

Which reminds me that 120x1 is going to have to be changed, too high on the FPI...


----------



## dmanstasiu

that's nice


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Or I have an excuse to add a 2nd pedestal so I can reclaim my title from mandrix for tallest case lulz


You have your goal. Now GO!


----------



## stren

This is actually what I'm planning, i.e. no 2nd pedestal lol:



Not sure on the radiator clearances so I'm asking Jim

It would actually mean 11 rads though...


----------



## Jeppzer

Clear tubing and different coloured liquids in each loop! Red and grey! Go go go!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Clear tubing and different coloured liquids in each loop! Red and grey! Go go go!


Hmm I like the grey coloring idea!


----------



## dmanstasiu

Sewer system


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Sewer system


Lol well that certainly turned me off of it... Good job I just finished my lunch.


----------



## Jeppzer

Mayhems Aurora Supernova Silver is the closest one to grey I could find.










And stan, shut up. It does not resemble sewers.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Mayhems Aurora Supernova Silver is the closest one to grey I could find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And stan, shut up. It does not resemble sewers.


Yeah I could get white pastel and add black dye too. I wouldn't risk aurora in a day to day rig







I'll try just red first though and see how it goes as EK sent me 10 litres

Also my package from Lutro0 arrived


----------



## General121

11 rads...how cool will this be haha


----------



## stren

Yeah we'll see if Jim thinks I can do it. With alphacool sending me *only* ten though (#firstworldsponsorshipproblems), that means I'll have to sell a couple of my existing rads to buy a matching monsta 560 as the 11th rad


----------



## General121

With the awesomeness of that many rads, you may need to buy a Titan or two to compensate, eh? Haha


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> With the awesomeness of that many rads, you may need to buy a Titan or two to compensate, eh? Haha


Yeah if I can sell enough stuff (2 or 3 of the 580s, one of the 3930K/R4Es and a bunch of spare watercooling parts) then I might do it, but honestly I wasn't that impressed in the end with the benches. Might wait and pick some up 2nd hand for much less. By then they might have fixed the horrible scaling.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah if I can sell enough stuff (2 or 3 of the 580s, one of the 3930K/R4Es and a bunch of spare watercooling parts) then I might do it, but honestly I wasn't that impressed in the end with the benches. Might wait and pick some up 2nd hand for much less. By then they might have fixed the horrible scaling.


sli and tri sli apparently scale magnificently and some guy, kingpin or something, got 1700mhz under ln2 O.O


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> sli and tri sli apparently scale magnificently and some guy, kingpin or something, got 1700mhz under ln2 O.O


Dual SLI scales pretty well most of the time it seems. Triple rarely does well on titan for the benches that I've seen (guru3d). Yeah kingpin got that result, but presumably with a modified bios and power delivery system. Pushing beyond 1100 without those doesn't look like it's going to happen. Nvidia have banned non reference cards from upgrading the VRM design, 265W TDP limit or getting above 1162mV (anandtech) so my previous hopefullness from 2 days ago is down a bit right now.


----------



## dmanstasiu

nvidia is really cockblocking the overclockers. i am sure as hell not shelling out $2000 for cards i can't overclock. go yourself nvidia


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> nvidia is really cockblocking the overclockers. i am sure as hell not shelling out $2000 for cards i can't overclock. go yourself nvidia


well that's a bit strong, they do overclock well, i.e. stock is 837MHz, you can probably get 1100 so a 30% gain, that's actually better than the 20% overclock on my 580s (772 to 924). But yes I guess there were too many benchers killing and warrantying cards and this is what Nvidia did to try and keep the price low. A low price like $1000 per gpu.









So yeah I'm adopting more of a wait and see. If scaling improves it may be worthwhile, but for now, not much reason to jump. To me the 1000 price was justified for the high end if it scaled and kicked ass at quad sli because that would enable bigger multimonitor setups than we've been able to run. But right now it doesn't do that. 2 Titans doesn't do anything we couldn't do with 4x4gb 680s (particularly if you got the unlimited cards.


----------



## General121

But we all know quad sli is a pain. Tri sli sometimes is too.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Stock is 837. wat. 7970s are 1150 or so. im guessing this is another one of those amd/intel architecture things

btw i might as well ask, do you even game (at all?) I feel like I'm one of the few that has a watercooled 8-threaded Intel CPU @ 4.8 + 7970 that doesn't even utilize it aside from 480p movie viewing








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> But we all know quad sli is a pain. Tri sli sometimes is too.


Anything above dual SLI is a gamble


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> But we all know quad sli is a pain. Tri sli sometimes is too.


Quad has been a bit sketch as it was a late add to the 480s and barely worked there. But both the 580 and kepler had shown pretty good scaling all the way through 2x/3x/4x i.e. ~90% for 2nd card and ~65% for 3rd and 4th card.

Vega's results on 580s here and from what I remember seeing kepler was similar:
http://www.overclock.net/t/988583/vegas-sli-scaling-thread/0_50

Titan did not show as good scaling beyond 2x except for maybe one/two games, so either the drivers are bugged or there's something else getting capped (maybe pcie lanes?).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Stock is 837. wat. 7970s are 1150 or so. im guessing this is another one of those amd/intel architecture things
> 
> btw i might as well ask, do you even game (at all?) I feel like I'm one of the few that has a watercooled 8-threaded Intel CPU @ 4.8 + 7970 that doesn't even utilize it aside from 480p movie viewing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything above dual SLI is a gamble


Haha I barely have time. In the last 6 months I've played a tiny amount of BF3/SC2 and a good amount (for me) of skyrim/diablo 3. Certainly not worth the money I've spent building this rig...


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> nvidia is really cockblocking the overclockers. i am sure as hell not shelling out $2000 for cards i can't overclock. go yourself nvidia












But seriously, I completely agree. However, nvidia's stability and reliability are unrivaled.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> But we all know quad sli is a pain. Tri sli sometimes is too.
> 
> 
> 
> Quad has been a bit sketch as it was a late add to the 480s and barely worked there. But both the 580 and kepler had shown pretty good scaling all the way through 2x/3x/4x i.e. ~90% for 2nd card and ~65% for 3rd and 4th card.
> 
> Vega's results on 580s here and from what I remember seeing kepler was similar:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/988583/vegas-sli-scaling-thread/0_50
> 
> Titan did not show as good scaling beyond 2x except for maybe one/two games, so either the drivers are bugged or there's something else getting capped (maybe pcie lanes?).
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Stock is 837. wat. 7970s are 1150 or so. im guessing this is another one of those amd/intel architecture things
> 
> btw i might as well ask, do you even game (at all?) I feel like I'm one of the few that has a watercooled 8-threaded Intel CPU @ 4.8 + 7970 that doesn't even utilize it aside from 480p movie viewing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything above dual SLI is a gamble
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha I barely have time. In the last 6 months I've played a tiny amount of BF3/SC2 and a good amount (for me) of skyrim/diablo 3. Certainly not worth the money I've spent building this rig...
Click to expand...

So what's this machine for?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> nvidia is really cockblocking the overclockers. i am sure as hell not shelling out $2000 for cards i can't overclock. go yourself nvidia
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, I completely agree. However, nvidia's stability and reliability are unrivaled.
Click to expand...

I have no comment regarding stability. I've had no problems with my single 7970 so eh. That being said, if I was building a quad sli rig I would also lean towards nvidia based on the community's experience


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> So what's this machine for?


It should fold in its downtime if it doesn't already


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> So what's this machine for?
> I have no comment regarding stability. I've had no problems with my single 7970 so eh. That being said, if I was building a quad sli rig I would also lean towards nvidia based on the community's experience


Lol epeen maybe? Not sure. Initially it was just a gaming rig back when I wanted to stop dual booting my workstation into windows. Back then I also had time to game as I wasn't building this and reviewing stuff. Then I got the case and the project grew, and I then I got more and more sponsors. The hardware keeps growing but my time to use it keeps shrinking lol. Part of you wants to build something epic, part of you wants to not disappoint sponsors and followers. There are plenty of times though when I wish it was simpler/smaller/cheaper. I have to finish the project first though and then work out what the future holds.

At some point it became just "let's build something epic" and that's a dangerous/expensive mutation because you're never done


----------



## Jeppzer

I still wonder why they did away with the numerical names.

It looks hot though. Almost as the 690. Wish they'd closed the gap on the back tho, darn heat escaping into the case.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Lol epeen maybe? Not sure. Initially it was just a gaming rig back when I wanted to stop dual booting my workstation into windows. Back then I also had time to game as I wasn't building this and reviewing stuff. Then I got the case and the project grew, and I got the case and more and more sponsors. The hardware keeps growing but my time to use it keeps shrinking lol.


Ill help you share the load of gear


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> It should fold in its downtime if it doesn't already


Just moved house waiting to see what the utilities are like. Probably won't though I hate to admit.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Just moved house waiting to see what the utilities are like. Probably won't though I hate to admit.


Good luck









What ISP you get at the house? <--- That'll also be my first priority when buying a house.


----------



## stren

Time Warner, went with 20/2, costs more than my old 30/5 plan from Cox. Oh well


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Time Warner, went with 20/2, costs more than my old 30/5 plan from Cox. Oh well


Ah, decent I guess, though pricing sucks. How much monthly?
~$50 monthly I think?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Ah, decent I guess, though pricing sucks. How much monthly?
> ~$50 monthly I think?


55 I think, my old plan was 46










Sad things is I still can't stream youtube at 720p without buffering...


----------



## stren

So I guess kepler in general just doesn't scale that well past 2x, I honestly thought it was better. This is TPU's average of results at 3x1080p which is what I'm hoping to move to (even if I'd be doing portrait):










It takes this much resolution for 2xTitan to pull ahead of 2x690s...

I wonder at what point the SLI bridge needs to be redesigned and improved?


----------



## General121

Something about that entire graph seems like the numbers are off by a decent margin.


----------



## stl drifter

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah I could get white pastel and add black dye too. I wouldn't risk aurora in a day to day rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try just red first though and see how it goes as EK sent me 10 litres
> 
> Also my package from Lutro0 arrived






I asked this same question in the Mayhems thread and he said it doesnt work like that. He posted this video from Youtube to show how to achieve it.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stl drifter*
> 
> Mayhem do you guys have a greyish color coolent or silverish or is there a way to mixa black and a white to get it ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTekJeff*
> 
> Nope, this was discussed a few pages back. You can not get it by mixing black and white like you may think. There's a Youtube video showing this that I will try to post later, but it's really simple. What you need is a base color, which is white, then you want to add Mayhem's "Emerald Green" and "Red" dyes.
> 
> Start by mixing your coolant to get 750ml of white, then you want to add the dye slowly. Begin with about 10 drops of the Emerald Green, mix, then add just ONE drop of Red and mix that. Repeat these steps for every shade you want to go darker.
> 
> This is what I did and you can achieve nice results for any shade of grey.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mayhem*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=LG6y2M6Uvss


----------



## eskamobob1

+rep... Good advice if stren does choose to got with grey


----------



## stren

Awesome - I never would have thought that red and green would give grey lol.


----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Awesome - I never would have thought that red and green would give grey lol.


Doesn't it give brown?


----------



## eskamobob1

The reason it doesn't make brown (to my understanding atleast) is cause the colors don't mix, they refract light off of each other... It is also because the red and green are already made of a few different things (there are not realy primary colors with dye to my understanding)


----------



## sanitarium

Being an ink technician for a living has taught me that yes red and green make a nasty brown IF the red to green ratio is off of what you're after. Same with blue and orange, purple and yellow.


----------



## eskamobob1

Lol... Guess I was wrong on that one


----------



## sanitarium

Made this for you. Note my green is pretty blue so i wound up needing a small touch of yellow but the slate bluish grey i wound up with should give you an idea.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> 55 I think, my old plan was 46
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad things is I still can't stream youtube at 720p without buffering...










my internet is $215 a month and I get half the speed.


----------



## davidrt4

a


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidrt4*
> 
> 
> 
> $50 bucks a month










I called my ISP today and they said that they started work on a fibre line going threw my neighbourhood today. Meaning I will soon have 175 Mbs Down and Up for cheaper than what I pay now.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> This is actually what I'm planning, i.e. no 2nd pedestal lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure on the radiator clearances so I'm asking Jim
> 
> It would actually mean 11 rads though...


So I jumped the gun on this, misread the packing slip - alphacool sent 4 radiators. Not 10...

So now I have to work out what I'm going to do. I did take lots of unboxing photos today though...


----------



## stren

These are the unprocessed jpegs, no time to edit today, next week I'll do a big day going through the raws image dump most of the 100 photos though. And maybe order the missing parts


----------



## dmanstasiu

Enough coolant T_T

What CPU block is that? I'm not going to bother searching


----------



## Rbby258

i also have 6 bottles of that coolant


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Enough coolant T_T
> 
> What CPU block is that? I'm not going to bother searching


DT Sniper
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> i also have 6 bottles of that coolant


Lol yeah i'm not sure if this will be enough for the whole thing, we'll see.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> DT Sniper
> Lol yeah i'm not sure if this will be enough for the whole thing, we'll see.




I wonder if EK has any of those trucks to come fill your rig you might need it pretty soon (10 rads originally I thought alpha cool was suppose to send you... you should have asked for the white ones)


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> DT Sniper
> Lol yeah i'm not sure if this will be enough for the whole thing, we'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if EK has any of those trucks to come fill your rig you might need it pretty soon (10 rads originally I thought alpha cool was suppose to send you... you should have asked for the white ones)
Click to expand...

They sent 4. He dun goofed


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> DT Sniper
> Lol yeah i'm not sure if this will be enough for the whole thing, we'll see.


im guessing you wont need no more than 6 bottles


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> I wonder if EK has any of those trucks to come fill your rig you might need it pretty soon (10 rads originally I thought alpha cool was suppose to send you... you should have asked for the white ones)


Lol you mean like this one:










They don't do the 560s in white
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> They sent 4. He dun goofed


Yeah I think I can still make it silent and have overkill rads:

Workstation CPU - mora 140.9
Workstation gpu/motherboard/memory - acool UT60 360
Gaming motherboard/memory - acool ST30 360
Gaming rig GPUs - acool monsta 560, acool ex45 full cu 560, acool UT60 360
Gaming rig CPU - 2x xspc rx360

I'd just need to get one more UT60. The gaming rig cpu and gpus could be on one loop or in different ones. Not sure, also not sure of the break down. Or whether to reinstate a 120 for the gaming motherboard/memory and push the 360 to the gaming rig cpu as a third rad. The original plan was one loop with the Iwaki, but I might separate them and run each with dual PWM D5's. This coupled with rads in parallel should mean respectable flow and an almost silent rig (particularly if I replace the fans with 400rpm ones).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> im guessing you wont need no more than 6 bottles


The mora and the 560s take a lot of fluid. Then there's 5 more 360s, 3 400mm reservoirs and 2 250mm reservoirs. I know I've used 2 gallons with the existing setup and thats less rad than I will have.


----------



## freitz

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Lol you mean like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't do the 560s in white
> Yeah I think I can still make it silent and have overkill rads:
> 
> Workstation CPU - mora 140.9
> Workstation gpu/motherboard/memory - acool UT60 360
> Gaming motherboard/memory - acool ST30 360
> Gaming rig GPUs - acool monsta 560, acool ex45 full cu 560, acool UT60 360
> Gaming rig CPU - 2x xspc rx360
> 
> I'd just need to get one more UT60. The gaming rig cpu and gpus could be on one loop or in different ones. Not sure, also not sure of the break down. Or whether to reinstate a 120 for the gaming motherboard/memory and push the 360 to the gaming rig cpu as a third rad. The original plan was one loop with the Iwaki, but I might separate them and run each with dual PWM D5's. This coupled with rads in parallel should mean respectable flow and an almost silent rig (particularly if I replace the fans with 400rpm ones).
> The mora and the 560s take a lot of fluid. Then there's 5 more 360s, 3 400mm reservoirs and 2 250mm reservoirs. I know I've used 2 gallons with the existing setup and thats less rad than I will have.






Yeah the white ones look good I wish they did 480's in white. I thought about replacing my 240 UT60 in the bottom with a white monster and mount it in the front well see. Also thought just grabbing a pedestal and putting either 2x 360 in there and move my bay fan controller down there or 2x 480's .

The white ones do look really nice though glad they findally did that most of us where already painting them or considering it.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Which 140mm fans are you using for the mora?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Which 140mm fans are you using for the mora?


I have low speed yates right now, but I'm auditioning some fans right now. I can use adapters if needed though. I have a thread over at XS about fans.

Martin recommended this:










I also wanted to try this for some LED action:










Both those come in 120/140mm versions. The arctic goes down to 400rpm, the phobya to 600rpm.


----------



## dmanstasiu

I have a 140mm radiator so I was also looking into 140mm fans ... the best two seem to be Noiseblockers Pro, and bgears blasters (3.5mmH2O)


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I have a 140mm radiator so I was also looking into 140mm fans ... the best two seem to be Noiseblockers Pro, and bgears blasters (3.5mmH2O)


Yup it all depends what you want. For this latest choice I'm purely basing it on how quiet can the fans be when on a radiator and disregarding everything else (even airflow). The bequiet silentwings series is supposed to be good but too pricey for this quantity.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I have a 140mm radiator so I was also looking into 140mm fans ... the best two seem to be Noiseblockers Pro, and bgears blasters (3.5mmH2O)
> 
> 
> 
> Yup it all depends what you want. For this latest choice I'm purely basing it on how quiet can the fans be when on a radiator and disregarding everything else (even airflow). The bequiet silentwings series is supposed to be good but too pricey for this quantity.
Click to expand...

True, true. Do you know of any fans that would beat the NB / Bgears? I'm looking for something with the most static pressure under 2000rpm. Your thoughts, sir ?

also, how many 140s are you buying? Just the 9?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> True, true. Do you know of any fans that would beat the NB / Bgears? I'm looking for something with the most static pressure under 2000rpm. Your thoughts, sir ?
> 
> also, how many 140s are you buying? Just the 9?


I think Martin's previous tests showed the GT's with adapters as being still one of the best for noise/airflow in that rpm range.

I'll probably see if I can get them sponsored and if so replace all my fans. I could be up to 25x140mm and 30x120mm for push/pull on everything but the mora. That's why max quietness is necessary, they add up lol.


----------



## dmanstasiu

GT's? 140mm?


----------



## stren

gentle typhoon 1850 or 2150rpm + bgears 120 -> 140mm adapter

Like I have here:










Martin's test:


----------



## dmanstasiu

It's kinda sad that the 120mm fans outperform the 140mm's for noise / airflow ... oh well. That graph reassures me that the NB's are pretty good, too bad the bgears weren't on there though

Also, since you only got 4 rads from alphacool what's the plan to compensate for the unaccounted 6?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> It's kinda sad that the 120mm fans outperform the 140mm's for noise / airflow ... oh well. That graph reassures me that the NB's are pretty good, too bad the bgears weren't on there though
> 
> Also, since you only got 4 rads from alphacool what's the plan to compensate for the unaccounted 6?


Yeah there's just been more fine tuning of 120mm fans. The mora I already have will compensate for a few. And I'll use the two RX360's that I have, and If I buy 1 more white UT60 to match the one that I have then I should be good:

Workstation CPU - mora 140.9
Workstation gpu/motherboard/memory - acool UT60 360
Gaming motherboard/memory - acool ST30 360
Gaming rig GPUs - acool monsta 560, acool ex45 full cu 560, acool UT60 360
Gaming rig CPU - 2x xspc rx360

That'll be 7 rads plus a mora 140x9

I can then sell my two hwlabs gtx rads, a bunch of gentle typhoons, tops, pumps and res's and keep the EX560 for the testing rig. Use the extra cash for fans/pumps as needed.


----------



## dmanstasiu

As much as this build is eccentric, don't you think using a 360 for your mobo + RAM is kind of a waste?









Also if you're selling those GTs I might be interested, I think I'll be fitting a phobya quad 480 in my prodigy


----------



## MerkageTurk

Wow a Monster case and specs, This is a dream pc


----------



## MerkageTurk

Why did you not buy a XEON then? or AMD OCTOGEN. 16 core


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> As much as this build is eccentric, don't you think using a 360 for your mobo + RAM is kind of a waste?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also if you're selling those GTs I might be interested, I think I'll be fitting a phobya quad 480 in my prodigy


Yes even by my standards it's a bit nuts. I could go back to the original plan of using a 120, but my current 120 is high FPI so I'd need to swap it out...

how do you fit a 480 rad in a prodigy?

Yeah on the GTs just don't expect me to do it soon haha, I'm a freaking tortoise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Wow a Monster case and specs, This is a dream pc


Thanks


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Why did you not buy a XEON then? or AMD OCTOGEN. 16 core


More cores beyond 6 don't help, high clocks are the primary scaling factor followed by cores as a secondary factor that stops scaling at six. Overclocked hexes are just about perfect for me.


----------



## dmanstasiu

No rush on the GTs, I'm slow too. As for the 480, planning to make it fit in the front of the case, possibly having the fans first. If the side edges are in the way I might have to cut them out and use all-acrylic side panels or something similar


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> No rush on the GTs, I'm slow too. As for the 480, planning to make it fit in the front of the case, possibly having the fans first. If the side edges are in the way I might have to cut them out and use all-acrylic side panels or something similar


no s3?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> No rush on the GTs, I'm slow too. As for the 480, planning to make it fit in the front of the case, possibly having the fans first. If the side edges are in the way I might have to cut them out and use all-acrylic side panels or something similar
> 
> 
> 
> no s3?
Click to expand...

I'm already bored of my computer hobby, I'm finishing up the prodigy, selling it, and making a small APU build


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I'm already bored of my computer hobby, I'm finishing up the prodigy, selling it, and making a small APU build


ruh roh.

If just web browsing and bromancing with Der why not just get that retina chrome book


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I'm already bored of my computer hobby, I'm finishing up the prodigy, selling it, and making a small APU build
> 
> 
> 
> ruh roh.
> 
> If just web browsing and bromancing with Der why not just get that retina chrome book
Click to expand...

I like having a full-sized monitor and keyboard, thank you very much







but yeah it's just web browsing, the occasional movie ... Damn life


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I like having a full-sized monitor and keyboard, thank you very much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but yeah it's just web browsing, the occasional movie ... Damn life


Well that's fair enough. I hate laptops myself in any shape or form. My plans for the next month will start on wednesday after my work deadline. The plan is to get my testing area set back up after moving house. Then I can play catch up on all the review work I need to do:

- Updated Spotswood Tech Station
- Flow measurements on CPU blocks, update all the data that's out there
- Indigo Xtreme test on BP Summit and remaking the video of reflow, put together the text review on IX
- Flow measurements on the pump/res samples I have right now that I'm not currently using
- 900D whenever it fits in to the schedule
- do some audio comparisons of fans/pumps at low rpms...

Then at that point I'll be in better shape to talk to swiftech/arctic/phobya/xspc for the remaining review samples/build requests. Once I hear back I can give monsoon my finalized parts list. Then order whatever else I need and wait for stuff to come in. Then once I'm done reviewing any parts that I need for the build I can knock this thing out.

So yeah not too much in the way of finishing this


----------



## dmanstasiu

I hate iX







it sounds cool in theory but it's useless







I'm sticking with CLU from now on

I've never owned a laptop either (and for good reason!) *high five*

Seems like a lot of work though, good luck


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*


BUBBLES!


----------



## stren

Jeppzer - the good news is that Lutro0's package means I should be able to finish the sleeving









The EK D5 top looks a bit creamy rather than white too, not sure if that's normal variation in white acetal...


----------



## socketus

I'm wondering what "IX" and "CLU" refer to ...


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> I'm wondering what "IX" and "CLU" refer to ...


Both TIMs - indigo xtreme and coollabs liquid ultra:

http://www.indigo-xtreme.com/

http://www.coollaboratory.com/en/products/liquid-ultra/


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> I'm wondering what "IX" and "CLU" refer to ...


Indigo Xtreme

Coollaboratory Ultra (Not to be counfounded with CLP, Pro)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> I'm wondering what "IX" and "CLU" refer to ...
> 
> 
> 
> Both TIMs - indigo xtreme and coollabs liquid ultra:
> 
> http://www.indigo-xtreme.com/
> 
> http://www.coollaboratory.com/en/products/liquid-ultra/
Click to expand...


----------



## Jeppzer

Sleeving!









Also, C.L.U. is the evil hacker program in TRON.


----------



## derickwm

Nothing to see here folks.


----------



## socketus

That's right - keep on moving, no loitering.









back from lower slovakia,eh ?


----------



## derickwm

Still here! Just decided I missed you guys


----------



## stren

he's alive!

So I've been busy getting my bench area setup in the garage. I have 20 cpu blocks and 0 air cooler's. So when it comes to testing pumps/reservoirs, I have to build a 2nd loop to cool the PC....


----------



## eskamobob1

lol... im in the same place u are... been working so much on getting enough space top work i havent had an update in like a month







... though the WCing problem i dont have seeing as i currently dont own any rads even though i have 3 complete loops sitting on my desk otherwise









EDIT: hi derick


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> lol... im in the same place u are... been working so much on getting enough space top work i havent had an update in like a month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... though the WCing problem i dont have seeing as i currently dont own any rads even though i have 3 complete loops sitting on my desk otherwise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: hi derick


Ah I have plenty of rads. Almost too many. Well too many 560s anyway. I might sell one of my 560s and get another ut60 in white. I don't feel like I can ask alphacool for any more rads. Particularly when you see what else they're sending/sent me lol.

Editing photos finally...


----------



## stren

122 photos edited. Should I post all of them including the review parts and the rebuild of my test bench or just the stuff for this build?


----------



## morencyam

Post them all!
Seems like this thread has pretty much turned in to the "what's stren doing now?" thread anyway


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Post them all!
> Seems like this thread has pretty much turned in to the "what's stren doing now?" thread anyway


lol so true
alright, well I took some more of the koolance stuff so it's going to be a little more than that haha, brb editing!


----------



## stren

MEGA POST!

So you may remember this photo of the Koolance box that came in - this stuff is all for review not for the build, although some of the QDC's may end up being used to supplement the many VL4N/VL3N I already have:










PMP500, a D5 top and integerated 120mmx70mm (fat) reservoir and a bunch of the new QD style QDCs:










Let's start with the D5 Top:



















This is a full cover top that completely encloses the pump unlike the EK one that is just a top. A cylinder reservoir can also be mounted directly to the top if you want. With Bitspower you can buy a top and a seperate dress kit but the Koolance has all of it included:










It comes with mounting brackets and plastic thing that I'm not sure yet as to the purpose!

The top is pretty serious and bulky like most D5 tops. If you want small, stick with a DDC style pump:



















The reservoir that Koolance sent is their "fat" 70mm ID variety which needs adapters to fit to the pump top:










This should not be used for a frosty beverage:










You can see the threaded adpater which will screw into the pump top. The pump top comes with a base adapter for a "normal" size reservoir.










Here it is fitted - the size actually works because the D5 top is so bulky:










Obviously the ftting at the top of the pump top would need to be removed and moved to the side inlet port. One thing I don't like is that this means you have to use the top port of the reservoir as your return line. I prefer to have that as the fill port.










They also sent a PMP500 for review. This is their all new design that is much more powerful than a D5 or DDC pump:










Came with no instructions:










A mounting bracket and some screws but nothing else:










Integrated heatsink and nice looking top, but the two halves do clash a little in style:










It is however very compact for a more powerful pump. A D5 with a top is considerably larger:










I'll also be reviewing the new QDC's. I'd used the VL4N and VL3N's for a while and my main complaint was that the female connectors were sensitive to being bent out of shape when dropped. The new design should be more robust:










The QD4 series is the larger size that is more designed for industry than us guys. It is marketed as a direct replacement to the VL4N. It's larger and lower restriction than the QD3 and has fewer useful connection options. They do however come better packed:










No way these things will be damaged in transport. The business ends:



















Connected - you simply push the two together:










Disconnected - you simply pull the ring labelled pull:










I have to admit I prefer the new mechanism - there's less time in the zone of being partially open, these really snap on and snap off quickly. No rotation is also a good thing as it lowers the risk of the other end of the tube becoming unscrewed.

The QD4 comes with two options for the other end - either 1/2" ID 3/4" OD compression fitting or a male g 3/8" fitting. Note that this is not a standard g 1/4 like 99% of computer water cooling components.

However Koolance have an adapter ready for you if you do wish to use these:










It barely adds anything to the length unlike the alphacool adapters that I've used in the past. I also like that they've included wrench flats on the threaded version:










Because these are lower restriction they are more bulky and will not fit on a block even with widely spaced ports like their own CPU-380:










The QD3 series on the other hand is designed for computer enthusiasts. It's smaller and replaces the VL3N line up. These instead get packaged like normal fittings but with a protective rubber.... sheath on the quick disconnect end:










Those were the 1/2" ID 3/4" OD compression fitting ends. These are the male g1/4 threaded:










One of each with their rubber... booties on:










The quick disconnect part is much smaller:










Unlike the QD4's these can be directly mounted on most blocks that can fit 3/4" OD compression fittings as the compression fitting lock ring is the widest part of the QDC:










QDD3 vs QD4:










EK are sponsoring the build so a big thanks to them but also sent some stuff for review in the upcoming pump/res/top roundup:










The RP452x2 I have will actually be removed and replaced with the 400mm reservoirs that EK already sent me earlier in the year:










That RP452x2 will be part of the roundup though lol. EK sent me lots of coolant:










I was trying to take a cooler shot - but it kinda looks like I'm bragging about my car so :shrug:










DDC top - this replaced the XSPC acrylic one that I have so that all my pumps/reservoirs are consistently EK:










Unboxing -










I do love EK's packaging, the best out there to be honest and it makes you feel like you bought a quality product:










Individual baggies:










Sealed with a logo:










There's been a lot of hate on those circles, but EK are changing their designs now thanks to the thinkcell voting:










I have to admit I'm a sucker for the details though:










Not much detail on the inside:










You can see the slight angle upwards to the port:










White D5 top - this replaces my old style EK Black D5 top:










Taking it's shirt off:



















White on white is hard to see:










So let's see it on a metallic grey background:










I think this one unlike the DDC has a few too many circles










Do you spot the white theme:










These will be on the workstation side representing the public "light" image of the thief, vs the gaming side representing the hidden "dark" side of the thief. There is some variation in the white acetal color but it's pretty minor. Hopefully it won't be noticeable:










Lovely detail on the inside though it's hard to see:










Now for that white reservoir that I posted an unedited version of this pic:










Well let's do it properly now:










Comes bubble wrapped and with an optional filter










All the accessories - sadly the mounting clips are still black:










The base has 5 ports on all versions. The difference between the basic and advanced is instead the top. On the basic it only has one port. That's ok for me. I like to use the top as a fill port only and have the return in the base:




























The anti cyclone works, however bleeding is slightly faster if you use a long tube instead to prevent the bubbles getting back in the outlet:










Dual D5 top - this replaces the bitspower one that I have, but never got to put in build. This will actually replace the Koolance RP452x2 that I'm using right now. Anything pump/top/reservoir will be reviewed in the upcoming roundup lol:














































Underside of the top:










Top of the top, only a few circles:










With the clamp plate that holds the D5 on added:










This one is just for review not the build:



















2 bay res with integrated DCP 2.2 pump:










Lots of circles:










The bottom bay of the res is actually pretty useless, it's really just filling up the space around the pump:










Lutro0's sponsorship package arrived so that I can finish my sleeving. Got a fancy wire stripper:










It was a bit dusty in the box but who cares about that:










Lutro0's crimper. Supposedly the same as MDPC's but with a bit of milling to make it usable with AWG16. I need to get my MDPC one out to compare:










Comes with two example crimps just like Nils sends:










Flush edge cutters for cutting sleeve *not* wire:










though you can use them for wire, you'll want a 2nd pair for that so they stay sharp:










Molex pin extractor:










Crimps and connectors:










Lots of wire - being looped like this makes it easier to train.










Also picked up this fan as a test to see how quiet it can go. I'm thinking of changing out all the fans now and running uber silent now that my long term plan is to use the front bays for 4x360 rads










Goes down to ~400rpm and Martin recommended it as being very quiet:










Also got this as a tester because to be honest LED fans are cooler than white ones:










PWM but only goes to 600rpm and is allegedly a bit buzzy










Has a switch for the LEDs










Also figured I should try PWM control of the existing gentle typhoons and yates in case it's the same volume and I can make my life easier, so I got one of these. Also recommended by Martin:










I got the smallest one that fits in a 3.5 bay but there is a 6 channel one that takes up one 5 1/4" bay:










If I end up using it I will be hiding it because it is pretty ugly:










Welcome to Alphacool also who are sponsoring the build. They sent me some rads as well as other stuff for review:










The monsta'st monsta:










Hard to photo because it's so big:










It's big. Next to an XSPC RX360 with push pull fans:










Comes with copper accessories which sadly don't match my build:










Also the sexy full copper UT60 in white:










Get ready:










Cause it's hot:










And it makes me want to take off all my clothes:










Also the full copper 45mm thick 560 known as the XT45:










Still bubble wrapped - I spot a pattern:










A 45mm rad doesn't normally look thin, but 560's are so big that it does:










Next to the monsta:










Also a thin 360mm, thin is useful for the side mount next to the PSUs where I don't have much room:










This puppy is 30mm thick:



















Looks skinny next to a 60mm UT60 which itself is skinny compared to the monsta...










They also sent some stuff for review in the pump roundup:










This is a single bay res with dual pumps:



















It takes these tiny DC-LT pumps from alphacool also, they're not included with the res:










But they sent me some too:










Box not up to the usual alphacool standard:










Tiny DC-LT pumps, we'll have to see what they can do:










No kidding they sent me more stuff for review:










Well we know it's a pump/res of some kind:










It's a 2 bay res that can mount 2 D5s. It's a similar setup to the RP452x2 that I have:










Alphacool's black/copper theme is very consistent:










This one won't go in the build:



















But it did come with 2 D5's which I may end up using to replace the DDC or Iwaki:










Alphacool's VPP655 is just a bare D5 vario with tach wire:



















Spotswood had also sent me an update for the tech bench after I had some feedback for him:










A new "open" top tray:










Taller posts so that the PSU can be mounted vertically, enabling a 2nd PSU to be fitted:










And a HDD rack:










This is the old one:










Getting taken apart:










Now with more rotation:










I tried the HDD rack at the back:










(I have the case rotated on my bench so that the back is easily accessible). The HDDs slide in on rubber grommets:










Adding the new top:










With boards and gpu:










Nearly done:










In the end I moved the HDDs to the front and mounted the crystalfontz data logger in the back:










This gives me space to get my hands under the motherboard for fitting backplates. I tried mounting a 360 to the side, but had to offset it a little for easy tube routing:










Now you can see the datalogger next to the PSU:










You can also see the GT that I mounted on a sliding arm under the CPU. This cools the VRM's on the back of the board that will cause CPU throttling if they over heat. The sliding makes it easy to move out the way if needed:



















Move views:










I'll be using this just for controlling PWM in the upcoming pump testing lol. Talk about overkill. I have a couple of new cpu blocks to test though and then a titan waterblock roundup to do afterwards so it'll be more useful for that:










The schmexies:










Close up of how Spotswood builds up the frame from all the extrusion pieces:


----------



## derickwm

That BMW. I miss it. Take me to In N Out again please.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> That BMW. I miss it. Take me to In N Out again please.


I would







.... if you weren't in europe


----------



## dmanstasiu

i quit


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> i quit


what and why?

also hadn't you already quit?


----------



## Spotswood

A mega post, indeed. But at least you saved the best for last.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> i quit
> 
> 
> 
> what and why?
> 
> also hadn't you already quit?
Click to expand...

quitting is my job

I quit because that is just way too much hardware and my sources tell me you have more coming


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spotswood*
> 
> A mega post, indeed. But at least you saved the best for last.


haha yeah I was going to email you the link to this post as I finally opened the box you shipped me so long ago! I'm going to post dericks' rad stand review on my site in the next couple of days as well as finally finish the tech bench review!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> quitting is my job
> 
> I quit because that is just way too much hardware and my sources tell me you have more coming


Haha yup - a bunch of stuff from XSPC, watercool and Aquacomputer and then the titan and blocks for that roundup!

At this rate I'm going to be too busy to ever finish thief!

Which reminds me I need to email Jim again....


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> That BMW. I miss it. Take me to In N Out again please.
> 
> 
> 
> I would
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... if you weren't in europe
Click to expand...

Minor details.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Makin' my scrollin' finger tired. 

Impressive amount of stuff. How many builds will all of that be going into?


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> That BMW. I miss it. Take me to In N Out again please.


Now I want In N Out. Double Double with mustard lettuce pickels only... Yum Yum!


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Makin' my scrollin' finger tired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impressive amount of stuff. How many builds will all of that be going into?


*Looks at my own build log*


----------



## deafboy

Very nice!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> *Looks at my own build log*


Your build logs are all off-topic, boring, and hardly ever proceed past a motherboard.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Makin' my scrollin' finger tired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impressive amount of stuff. How many builds will all of that be going into?


The rads will be for thief. Most of the pumps/reservoirs/tops are just for review, some are for thief. Not sure what will happen in the end. The tech station is for review and for doing reviews. Reviewing has taken up all my spare time for this build to be honest. Which is a good problem to have.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> Now I want In N Out. Double Double with mustard lettuse pickels only... Yum YUm!


double double animal style with chopped chilies and well done fries








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Minor details.


Aren't you supposed to be trolling pepe and jeppz?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> *Looks at my own build log*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your build logs are all off-topic, boring, and hardly ever proceed past a motherboard.
Click to expand...

This one is quite OT as well. And I had a finished product... just because it didn't actually work doesn't mean anything








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Minor details.
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you supposed to be trolling pepe and jeppz?
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## stren

Forgot these two pics:



















Now I'm going to go test some fans so i can make a plan on how to procede lol...


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Aren't you supposed to be trolling pepe and jeppz?


Wait... This explains so much!

Also, stren, how does it feel to know that half your build came in pink boxes?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Wait... This explains so much!
> 
> Also, stren, how does it feel to know that half your build came in pink boxes?


I matched my boxes to Derick's text color


----------



## dmanstasiu

Feser white tubing ?


----------



## Paradigm84

120 posts since I last visited this thread, why? Because every time I visit this thread I feel bad about my own rig and not watercooling.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Love the project, and especially the 2T-ATX-Station. Rich is working on my customized version as we speak.


----------



## Lutro0

The wire comes in huge spools, I just ran out of one so I had to do another length for you.

Also if I where to tightly wind it on a spool you would hate the job of having to straighten it as you will have to do so for sleeving anyway, the tighter its wound the harder to train out.

The extension by no mean is my work I about choked on my coffee when you said it was mine.... just one of the many samples that I get sent so I put in my boxes as gifts. I try to add gifts to each order, as I have tons of samples from all the research I have done and I dont need it.

Here is an example of my heatshrink work to compare lol


----------



## freitz

Damn Stren.

Nice goody bag.


----------



## Jeppzer

Lutro0, Focus. FOCUS.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Feser white tubing ?


Primochill don't you know I be sponsored







Actually it was the only spare tubing I had in my box of tube that wasn't reserved for thief...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> 120 posts since I last visited this thread, why? Because every time I visit this thread I feel bad about my own rig and not watercooling.


Awwww








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Love the project, and especially the 2T-ATX-Station. Rich is working on my customized version as we speak.


Yay - that's the best thing about Rich and the extrusion system that he uses that he can make whatever you need.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> The wire comes in huge spools, I just ran out of one so I had to do another length for you.
> 
> Also if I where to tightly wind it on a spool you would hate the job of having to straighten it as you will have to do so for sleeving anyway, the tighter its wound the harder to train out.
> 
> The extension by no mean is my work I about choked on my coffee when you said it was mine.... just one of the many samples that I get sent so I put in my boxes as gifts. I try to add gifts to each order, as I have tons of samples from all the research I have done and I dont need it.
> 
> Here is an example of my heatshrink work to compare lol


Gotcha - that's what I thought, though I didn't realize you got such big spools but it makes sense







I was confused with the extension, I didn't think it was up to your standards (and I thought you'd do heatshrinkless) but I assumed you'd only send your own stuff. I'll fix the post and take the photo out as I don't want people being confused like I was.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Damn Stren.
> 
> Nice goody bag.


Yeah now I've tested fans last night, I need to talk to potential fan sponsors.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Lutro0, Focus. FOCUS.


Lol


----------



## stren

So what would you choose - Arctic or LED Phobya?



















Although the GT's were basically silent when turned down, I couldn't get the PWM control through the rheosmart to work. So I may end up selling a bunch of them and getting one of these two instead. I think the Phobya may go with the theme better, and they have the LEDs. The Artic can really dial down low (~280rpm) though. But even at 450rpm I couldn't hear the Phobya over the AX1200 fan and a D5 vario on setting 1


----------



## Paradigm84

I'm not a fan of transparent blades so the former.


----------



## Jeppzer

Well.. one is named Arctic so that's a vote, but the other is red and cool. so that's also a vote..


----------



## PepeLapiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Aren't you supposed to be trolling pepe and jeppz?


Whaaa? When did derickwm ever troll me? This must be an inside joke or something.

And my vote goes to the red bladed fan .......what do I get if I win?









Let's just say that any fan will not make any noise at 500rpm so might as well go for something that matches the rig.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> The extension by no mean is my work I about choked on my coffee when you said it was mine....


Made me LOL...


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Aren't you supposed to be trolling pepe and jeppz?
> 
> 
> 
> Whaaa? When did derickwm ever troll me? This must be an inside joke or something.
> 
> And my vote goes to the red bladed fan .......what do I get if I win?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just say that any fan will not make any noise at 500rpm so might as well go for something that matches the rig.
Click to expand...

You aren't the Pepe in question.

Arctic gets my vote.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Aren't you supposed to be trolling pepe and jeppz?
> 
> 
> 
> *Whaaa? When did derickwm ever troll me? This must be an inside joke or something.*
> 
> And my vote goes to the red bladed fan .......what do I get if I win?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just say that any fan will not make any noise at 500rpm so might as well go for something that matches the rig.
Click to expand...

It is an inside joke.

Derick trolls everyone.


----------



## eskamobob1

Lol... And I vote for arctic









Also a heads up... From what I'm aware, the rebos is not true PWM... I am prity sure it only modulates the 12V line which can do weird things to certain fans... True PWM controllers modulate the entire thing... The only one I know of on the market with multiple channels is the corsair link


----------



## PepeLapiu

The Sunbeam Rheosmart is not a PWM controller. It uses the PWM signal from the mobo to control the fans via undervolting. So basically, you can control the controller from software such as speedfan.

And the corsair link is a PWM controller? Really? Im gonna look that up right now. Could be what I been looking for.


----------



## eskamobob1

Lol... Ty for clarification... I knew it was something weird like that







... And yes... Corsair link is true PWM on the fan controller from everything that I have read


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Lol... Ty for clarification... I knew it was something weird like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... And yes... Corsair link is true PWM on the fan controller from everything that I have read


Interesting - Corsair is a sponsor maybe they'll hook me up...


----------



## eskamobob1

George... I think that was a _hint hint_ if ur reading it


----------



## stren

so it seems like 4 votes arctic 2 votes phobya...

any more?

Also George is on paternity leave, not sure when he's back


----------



## PepeLapiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Also George is on paternity leave, not sure when he's back


I will assume George is the Corsair rep.
That's not very considerate of him to go have a kid right in the middle of your build just like that, now is it?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*
> 
> I will assume George is the Corsair rep.
> That's not very considerate of him to go have a kid right in the middle of your build just like that, now is it?


Yes but I suppose when your build takes this long.....


----------



## eskamobob1

lol... i do get the feeling that at one point you had a P4 and an 8800 in that case there


----------



## axipher

Wow Stren, I definitely missed this thread, been a crazy few weeks. I just caught up on your log since January and wow, lots of goodies and another Spotswood bench has been spotted now. A little bit bigger than mine, but full of potential for water-cooling awesomeness 

You can thank derick for pointing me back here after looking at mine.


----------



## SinatraFan

Stren,

Want to ask you. You are running two systems in this case. Are you running 2 sets of monitors or are you going to connect the same monitors to both systems. If so, how many monitors are you planning on using and how do you plan to connect them? Thanks

BTW, I'm currently in the camp of a TX10-V, but might consider a D only because I may setup one side for trading (6 monitors - NO SLI) and the other side for gaming (3 monitors - SLI all the way). So my dilemma is how to easily switch over the 3 monitors from trading to gaming.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> lol... i do get the feeling that at one point you had a P4 and an 8800 in that case there


lulz 8086 all the way baby
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Wow Stren, I definitely missed this thread, been a crazy few weeks. I just caught up on your log since January and wow, lots of goodies and another Spotswood bench has been spotted now. A little bit bigger than mine, but full of potential for water-cooling awesomeness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can thank derick for pointing me back here after looking at mine.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> Stren,
> 
> Want to ask you. You are running two systems in this case. Are you running 2 sets of monitors or are you going to connect the same monitors to both systems. If so, how many monitors are you planning on using and how do you plan to connect them? Thanks
> 
> BTW, I'm currently in the camp of a TX10-V, but might consider a D only because I may setup one side for trading (6 monitors - NO SLI) and the other side for gaming (3 monitors - SLI all the way). So my dilemma is how to easily switch over the 3 monitors from trading to gaming.


RIght now I use the same monitor(s) for both and just switch the inputs via the OSD. I don't have room for two big display setups and I think my wife would kill me. I currently have a U3011 with an occasional side 20" in portrait. But I'm thinking of moving to three lightboost monitors in portrait. I prefer to use monitors with dual inputs and just use the buttons to switch. You could just use a KVM though to switch them.


----------



## TwentyCent

inb4 it's too mainstream...

I vote Arctic, I like the white, plus the PWM is cool...wait are the Phobyas PWM too? I guess I was just busy looking at them pictures









Also really interested in having your opinion about the DC-LT pump, got one in the mail


----------



## SinatraFan

Ah, I never thought about the dual input monitor angle. my monitors have dvi and vga...

Dare I hook to the VGA ports???

Do you lose any quality with the VGA?


----------



## SinatraFan

Stren,

Could you tell me how wide the gap is in the middle between the 2 mobo walls in milimeters?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwentyCent*
> 
> inb4 it's too mainstream...
> 
> I vote Arctic, I like the white, plus the PWM is cool...wait are the Phobyas PWM too? I guess I was just busy looking at them pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also really interested in having your opinion about the DC-LT pump, got one in the mail


Yeah both PWM









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> Ah, I never thought about the dual input monitor angle. my monitors have dvi and vga...
> 
> Dare I hook to the VGA ports???
> 
> Do you lose any quality with the VGA?


Yes, and I imagine you add input lag too (convert to analog then back to digital). You can use something like this to maintain image quality at least though but this one only handles two monitors: http://www.iogear.com/product/GCS1642/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> Stren,
> 
> Could you tell me how wide the gap is in the middle between the 2 mobo walls in milimeters?


Can't measure it exactly without taking the trays out, but it's at least 70mm, maybe as much as 80mm. But probably 76mm cause that would be three inches and CL works in inches.


----------



## SinatraFan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yes, and I imagine you add input lag too (convert to analog then back to digital). You can use something like this to maintain image quality at least though but this one only handles two monitors: http://www.iogear.com/product/GCS1642/


I just found this one and although it's a bit expensive, should do the trick well! Since I only plan to run max of 3-4 monitors on the gaming side, this should do the trick

4 monitor KVM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Can't measure it exactly without taking the trays out, but it's at least 70mm, maybe as much as 80mm. But probably 76mm cause that would be three inches and CL works in inches.


I posted the same question to Jim, I'm asking because perhaps I could drop the PSUs in there, but I'm thinking that's not going to work. but I could still mount them inside the cooling bay down the center and still have very easy access to hiding the wiring.

Now for sure, I'm thinking of the TX10-D as I could take my current trading computer and install it on one side, put the gaming puter on the other and cool them with 2 loops. My mind is a churnin!


----------



## stren

Got some parts in from XSPC for the pump/top/reservoir roundup:










This is the 4th edition of the 750 pump/res combo




























They also sent me the new style single D5 bay/res:














































Also the older style dual D5 pump/res combo:










It's in the wrong box though it seems










The front has protective plastic:










It'll look similar to the other reservoirs once you fit the metal front plates. One input, one output and a fill port:










Also an older style dual ddc bay/res combo:





































Unlike the dual D5 which is configured for single loop operation, this can be setup as two seperate loops if you wish:










Again the front has a removable film to protect it from scratches during transit:










DDC top:




























The front of the top is slightly angled:










One output, two inputs:



















D5 Top:



















2 inputs, 2 outputs:










The clamp that holds the pump in isn't flush with the top:



















That's it for now, I'll attach the front plates to the acrylic reservoirs once I do the unboxing videos.


----------



## SinatraFan

Stren,

how many PSU's did you end up using to power your 2x rig? You've convinced me to build a gaming/work tx10-d rig. So now i'm planning for it and realize that I will pretty much split the case in half and have 2 complete WC systems. Is one 1200w PSU sufficient to operate a 3930k plus 2 gtx690s, 18-20 fans plus water loop and regular stuff? Or do I really need 2 PSUs per side?


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> Stren,
> 
> how many PSU's did you end up using to power your 2x rig? You've convinced me to build a gaming/work tx10-d rig. So now i'm planning for it and realize that I will pretty much split the case in half and have 2 complete WC systems. Is one 1200w PSU sufficient to operate a 3930k plus 2 gtx690s, 18-20 fans plus water loop and regular stuff? Or do I really need 2 PSUs per side?


1200w will be fine, you will use 800w maybe


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> 1200w will be fine, you will use 800w maybe


Correct 690s are a very power efficient way of doing quad SLI. What monitors are you using? I'd be tempted to get 4x680 4gb lightnings over 2x690s. Or even 2 titans just because they're similar and they have the possibility for scaling to improve and to add a third/fourth card and when SLI doesn't work the titan will beat 680/690.

If you're not doing lightboost though I'd seriously consider 7970s and then you could do a full 5 way portrait setup







Check out callsignvega's videos of multimonitor setups on youtube and also read the lightboost thread in hardforum/displays

Personally I was planning to use two AX1200's but then I won a NEX1500, so I use that on the gaming side and the AX1200 on the workstation. Both are way overkill by at least 500W for what I'm running lol


----------



## SinatraFan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Correct 690s are a very power efficient way of doing quad SLI. What monitors are you using? I'd be tempted to get 4x680 4gb lightnings over 2x690s. Or even 2 titans just because they're similar and they have the possibility for scaling to improve and to add a third/fourth card and when SLI doesn't work the titan will beat 680/690.
> 
> If you're not doing lightboost though I'd seriously consider 7970s and then you could do a full 5 way portrait setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out callsignvega's videos of multimonitor setups on youtube and also read the lightboost thread in hardforum/displays
> 
> Personally I was planning to use two AX1200's but then I won a NEX1500, so I use that on the gaming side and the AX1200 on the workstation. Both are way overkill by at least 500W for what I'm running lol


when you refer to 4*680s are you referring to the 04G-P4-3688-KR classified cards??? would that indeed be a better setup and more bang for the buck than say 2*690s?

Also, when you refer to 7970... I currently have a 6 monitor Asus HD7970 dc2 3gd5 card. Are you saying that this is a better way to go? They have discontinued the card I'm sad to say, but there are still some out there for sale that I could purchase to run SLI. Remember, I'm very new to this game. I only recently built my system for trading. I'm brand new to the gaming world. So I'll take all the good advice I can get.

Thanks


----------



## derickwm

Assuming you are indeed putting two systems in your TX10-D I'd definitely have AMD in your "trading system" as cards like your 7970 are easy to hookup 6 monitors to etc.

For gaming, Stren is referring to this new technology called "Light Boost" that basically makes the image much smoother, but is only available on nVidia cards. If that isn't your biggest concern and would rather game on 5 or 6 monitors than you'd best be off with going with an AMD card.

Going with 4x single GPU cards compared to 2x dual GPU cards is generally cheaper and better performance if you have a motherboard that can support it.

As a heads up, I don't think 4GB Lightnings exist







just 4GB Twin Frozr IVs.

Overall it really depends what you want for your gaming setup. If you're ok with staying at 1-3 monitors and are like Stren & Vega and are obsessed with smooth refresh rates then some Titans would be best, or if you're on a budget some 680s. If you'd rather have 5-6 monitors like myself then some 7970s would be best. It really depends what YOU want.


----------



## SinatraFan

If I can game with the same 6 monitors I trade with I say "Why the heck not?"

I'm most likely going to use a big bang xpower 2 in my gaming computer as well. And I'm sure it can handle the cards. Any idea as to how many 7970 cards I can run in SLI?

My feeling is at the most 2 just because of the fact that they consume 3 slots!


----------



## derickwm

Gaming on 6 monitor setups has decreased dramatically lately, most common is 5 screens in portrait mode. However, as I'm assuming you already have the six setup in a 3x2 setup for trading then yeah sure.

EK has a waterblock for your cards that allows them to become dual slot cards and you can run a max of 4 in _crossfire_. SLI is for nVidia cards


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> If I can game with the same 6 monitors I trade with I say "Why the heck not?"
> 
> I'm most likely going to use a big bang xpower 2 in my gaming computer as well. And I'm sure it can handle the cards. Any idea as to how many 7970 cards I can run in SLI?
> 
> My feeling is at the most 2 just because of the fact that they consume 3 slots!


its a great mobo







... and you can use up to 4 cards currently, but finding 3x more 6x monitor 7970s may be a bit hard... as derick said, EK does make a block for them infact making them single slot if i remember correctly (not that it changes anything from being dual slot







)

and a quick heads up... with 6x 1440 monitors, you will push even 4x 7970s prity hard... should still be epic, but just though i should warn you that im not sure you will be able to max out games









lastly... unless you go with titans, AMD destroys Nvidia at most resolutions and in most games above 1440 or 1600p (this is mainly because of the "brute force" way that AMD handles graphics processing and not much else)









EDIT:

derick... i will meet you demanding cat, and raise you a flying squirrel


----------



## PepeLapiu

^^^^ Yeah, displaying stock trade info and html is a whole different story than gaming. When you are gaming, the puter has to create each and every frame of the action. When trading, your puter just throws up on the screens whatever a web site tells it, not really having to create 30-40 frames every second.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*
> 
> ^^^^ Yeah, displaying stock trade info and html is a whole different story than gaming. When you are gaming, the puter has to create each and every frame of the action. When trading, your puter just throws up on the screens whatever a web site tells it, not really having to create 30-40 frames every second.


lol.... since we r on OCN, i assume that he wouldnt be ok with anything below 60 average







... derick may be another story cause she is... well, derick


----------



## PepeLapiu

60+ fps on 6 boards with AMD?
FarCry?

Anyway Stren .....where's the build pics?
I demand progress on that little box'o yours.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> derick... i will meet you demanding cat, and raise you a flying squirrel











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> lol.... since we r on OCN, i assume that he wouldnt be ok with anything below 60 average
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... derick may be another story cause she is... well, derick


Meh framerates are the least of my worries. I like big screens with accurate colours more. Course I've never played on a 120Hz screen so I may be convinced yet.


----------



## eskamobob1

loll... i actually totaly agree (especially since i dint get to game as much as i would like to)... i just felt like poking some fun at you


----------



## dmanstasiu

derick being helpful.

wat.


----------



## SinatraFan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> EK has a waterblock for your cards that allows them to become dual slot cards and you can run a max of 4 in _crossfire_. SLI is for nVidia cards


Any idea where I can find the kit for that? I looked at EK's site and saw nothing but waterblocks for it. nothing about allowing them to become dual slots. Thanks

EDIT... found it at FrozenCPU. THANKS FOR THE HEADS UP


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Assuming you are indeed putting two systems in your TX10-D I'd definitely have AMD in your "trading system" as cards like your 7970 are easy to hookup 6 monitors to etc.
> 
> For gaming, Stren is referring to this new technology called "Light Boost" that basically makes the image much smoother, but is only available on nVidia cards. If that isn't your biggest concern and would rather game on 5 or 6 monitors than you'd best be off with going with an AMD card.
> 
> Going with 4x single GPU cards compared to 2x dual GPU cards is generally cheaper and better performance if you have a motherboard that can support it.
> 
> As a heads up, I don't think 4GB Lightnings exist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just 4GB Twin Frozr IVs.
> 
> Overall it really depends what you want for your gaming setup. If you're ok with staying at 1-3 monitors and are like Stren & Vega and are obsessed with smooth refresh rates then some Titans would be best, or if you're on a budget some 680s. If you'd rather have 5-6 monitors like myself then some 7970s would be best. It really depends what YOU want.


Oh bummer what was MSI thinking? I really hope they do a titan lightning.

Yes good 680s will clock higher and give you more vram than 690s and you don't have to worry about any pcie/plx lane splitter issues. As you were thinking about the asrock x79 ex11 then you won't need plx lane splitters on the gpu because you have them on the board. If you were to go 690s then I would stick with rampage iv extreme over the ex11
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> If I can game with the same 6 monitors I trade with I say "Why the heck not?"
> 
> I'm most likely going to use a big bang xpower 2 in my gaming computer as well. And I'm sure it can handle the cards. Any idea as to how many 7970 cards I can run in SLI?
> 
> My feeling is at the most 2 just because of the fact that they consume 3 slots!


Main reason people go 5 in portrait is to avoid the bezel in the middle of the screen, but if you need 3x2 for your job then sure why not!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Gaming on 6 monitor setups has decreased dramatically lately, most common is 5 screens in portrait mode. However, as I'm assuming you already have the six setup in a 3x2 setup for trading then yeah sure.
> 
> EK has a waterblock for your cards that allows them to become dual slot cards and you can run a max of 4 in _crossfire_. SLI is for nVidia cards


True dat.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> its a great mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and you can use up to 4 cards currently, but finding 3x more 6x monitor 7970s may be a bit hard... as derick said, EK does make a block for them infact making them single slot if i remember correctly (not that it changes anything from being dual slot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> and a quick heads up... with 6x 1440 monitors, you will push even 4x 7970s prity hard... should still be epic, but just though i should warn you that im not sure you will be able to max out games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lastly... unless you go with titans, AMD destroys Nvidia at most resolutions and in most games above 1440 or 1600p (this is mainly because of the "brute force" way that AMD handles graphics processing and not much else)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> derick... i will meet you demanding cat, and raise you a flying squirrel


Yeah vega struggled to get 3x1440 running on quad 7970 lightnings at all well. He went back to 3x1080p
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*
> 
> 60+ fps on 6 boards with AMD?
> FarCry?
> 
> Anyway Stren .....where's the build pics?
> I demand progress on that little box'o yours.


Yeah you'd be limited to older games I guess. Hmmmm progress. Well today I'm trying to catch up on review stuff I might get to some sleeving as I need to review Lutro0's tools and stuff









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh framerates are the least of my worries. I like big screens with accurate colours more. Course I've never played on a 120Hz screen so I may be convinced yet.


Why not both? U3011 on the side for editing photos and 3x1080p lightboost portrait for gaming







For me I don't have space, so I'd give the wife the U3011 and edit photos when she's at work
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> derick being helpful.
> 
> wat.


srsly!


----------



## derickwm

I really don't know what MSI was thinking. As soon as I saw them announce the 4GB Twin Frozr IV I expected a Lightning version to follow.

Yeah...was going to argue on the both types of screen thing but then stopped and thought about it and realized how much sense you made... Oh dear







May start taking advantage of nVidia's 3+1 limitation on their Kepler cards.

I'm an Editor, I must be helpful.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I really don't know what MSI was thinking. As soon as I saw them announce the 4GB Twin Frozr IV I expected a Lightning version to follow.
> 
> Yeah...was going to argue on the both types of screen thing but then stopped and thought about it and realized how much sense you made... Oh dear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May start taking advantage of nVidia's 3+1 limitation on their Kepler cards.
> 
> I'm an Editor, I must be helpful.


HALP SOMEONE HAS REPLACED DERICK WITH AN IMPOSTER!

... also it's doubly weird because they did the lightning xtreme version of the 580 with double vram :shrug


----------



## derickwm

It's called the library and having a boat load of uni work that should be being done instead


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> It's called the library and having a boat load of uni work that should be being done instead


oh hai i'm so european I call it uni not school









I should send you an eagle that's had it's claws replaced with M16s.. You're 'murican and always will be!


----------



## derickwm

I spell color "colour" and call it uni. I'm basically more European than you now.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I spell color "colour" and call it uni. I'm basically more European than you now.


What are caselabs cases made out of?


----------



## Jeppzer

Depleted uranium. 'Muricaaaa.

Did I do it right?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I spell color "colour" and call it uni. I'm basically more European than you now.
> 
> 
> 
> What are caselabs cases made out of?
Click to expand...

Aluminium


----------



## stren

Incorrect! Jeppz wins the prize yet again.


----------



## Jeppzer

we need some punctuation in this thread.


----------



## derickwm




----------



## Paradigm84

Aloooominum.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> we need some punctuation in this thread.


----------



## stren

lulz

fixed


----------



## stren

Launched the Spotswood review (sorry I can't link it as it's against ToS)

Also my first two titan blocks have shipped


----------



## stren

Picture update!

Also launched the Indigo Xtreme review/guide (also on my unnamed website and other forums who like useful information and won't charge me to post it







).

Got my package from Aquacomputer for the titan waterblock review and the pump/reservoir/top review:










Let's unbox it










TOYS!










Aqualis glass reservoir with fountain effect and level fill alarm










About 180mm high, it's surprisingly fat. It can hold nearly half a litre:










It's coated with nanos



















Matching D5 top:










Comes with stuff:




























This is how the res sits on top, however it would be tighter when screwed down:










The connector for the water level alarm system










Some nice detail in the internals of the top:










But note that the outlet immediately hits a 90 degree bend unlike most tops. The output that looks like it should be a straight shot isn't but instead has 2 90's that make a kink in the path.










Multi tool aka beer opener:



















USB/Aquaero controlled D5:










Also comes with stuff:










I did lol at the huge "Made in China" on the cable packets.

And now, for something not completely different:










Suddenly a wild TITAN:










A big box for a small block for a titan of a card:










Comes with stuff:










Checking out the rear:










TITAN:










And that's it for now:










Also this was post 2500 so I think this is a sign that I should go and buy two titans!


----------



## derickwm




----------



## Jeppzer

Coated with nanos... That's a new marketing label.


----------



## Citra

Update!


----------



## eskamobob1

2 TITAINS?!?!?! I CAN'T BELIEVE THAT YOU ARE GETTING 3 TITAINS!!!! I mean, you will be top of the carts with those 4 titains you will be ordering









OCN rumors are awesome


----------



## dmanstasiu

stallion already has 4 i thought


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> stallion already has 4 i thought


Yeah I've seen a few people with four already. And some who bought 4 now selling some of them lol. Nvidia really need to work on that scaling. 2 is really the way to go it seems. I wish they would come out and say why the scaling is bad though I really want to understand.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah I've seen a few people with four already. And some who bought 4 now selling some of them lol. Nvidia really need to work on that scaling. 2 is really the way to go it seems. I wish they would come out and say why the scaling is bad though I really want to understand.


I heard three titans worked well and scaled well


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> I heard three titans worked well and scaled well


Depends on the game/settings/resolution. TPU's earlier testing showed on average pretty poor scaling for the third card:










This was their best averaged result, the scaling got worse at smaller resolutions. However here all cards had poor scaling soooo...

hwinfo had the only 4 way results I've seen so far, again scaling is best at the highest settings:



Unclear if 3 way was cpu limited though as frame rates were pretty high. Certainly only a game with ridiculously low frame rates showed a bonus for quad sli:


----------



## General121

Ah. Granted I'd think a person with three Titans would have enough cash for 1440p. Do you know of 1440p graphs and it's scaling? I recall seeing one..


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Ah. Granted I'd think a person with three Titans would have enough cash for 1440p. Do you know of 1440p graphs and it's scaling? I recall seeing one..


They both have them for single 1600p, but not multi monitors. Mainstreamer's


----------



## eskamobob1

Hey... What's wrong with having 1440 monitors not for gaming?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Hey... What's wrong with having 1440 monitors not for gaming?


Nothing wrong with it. I was making fun of reviewers for not being extreme enough to run 3x1440p

DHL were going to deliver my EK package, but they failed to use the doorbell and left a note instead









Koolance should arrive later assuming UPS fare better.


----------



## PepeLapiu

DHL?
Department of Homeland Liibrarians?


----------



## eskamobob1

lol... i just assumed you were poking fun at derick and me with the whole no gamming on them







... and should be good


----------



## briddell

You, sir, are mad. You just can't give up, can you. Always improving; that's the attitude. More power to you!


----------



## stren

If I get home in time from work tomorrow I'll post some pics


----------



## derickwm

You don't work


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> You don't work


lulz I got a lot done yesterday which is why I didn't open any of the packages







You're the one going off for a tour of europe with your "friend". Meanwhile I'm here editing your photos and posting your review









Hoping to make a triple titan water block unboxing tomorrow if DHL get their .... together


----------



## Jeppzer

First time I've been called "friend" with quotation marks.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> First time I've been called "friend" with quotation marks.


Jeppz we all know what's really going on, there's no shame in it







Also it's friday!









Also I should check if I've hit 500K views for this build yet....

<< Edit - Success! Maybe I should ask sponsors if they want to do a giveaway?


----------



## stren

Hmmm so I think it's time to take all my bay reservoirs and mount them all in the case just because I can lol


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> just because I can lol


Pretty much sums up the whole build


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Pretty much sums up the whole build


lulz










I don't have the updated monsoon res yet either


----------



## dmanstasiu

It needs more ... symmetry ... or similar designs ...


----------



## axipher

I'll glady pay jusy shipping for one of those reservoirs to take it off your hands and make more space for other awesome water-cooling goodness...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> First time I've been called "friend" with quotation marks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeppz we all know what's really going on, there's no shame in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also it's friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I should check if I've hit 500K views for this build yet....
> 
> << Edit - Success! *Maybe I should ask sponsors if they want to do a giveaway?*
Click to expand...

How about a Caselabs SM8.....

And then just give it to me.


----------



## dmanstasiu




----------



## dmanstasiu




----------



## dmanstasiu

Well that just happened


----------



## Paradigm84




----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'll glady pay jusy shipping for one of those reservoirs to take it off your hands and make more space for other awesome water-cooling goodness...


I gotta review them first for the pump roundup
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> How about a Caselabs SM8.....
> 
> And then just give it to me.


Lol I think Jim's been generous enough for this build though








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Well that just happened


Lol yeah I do agree they could be made to look prettier, when I get the last bay res in it should help even it out, plus I could arrange them better. The Koolance one is in use though so I'm not moving that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*


I think this is going to turn into an animal pic thread soon


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> How about a Caselabs SM8.....
> 
> And then just give it to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I think Jim's been generous enough for this build though
Click to expand...

I know, just kidding.


----------



## stren

aww man just spent 20 minutes making the unboxing video....

and it hadn't started recording.

What an idiot....


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> aww man just spent 20 minutes making the unboxing video....
> 
> and it hadn't started recording.
> 
> What an idiot....


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> aww man just spent 20 minutes making the unboxing video....
> 
> and it hadn't started recording.
> 
> What an idiot....


Time to repack it.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Reboxing videos - Stren Exclusive!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Reboxing videos - Stren Exclusive!


Just film reboxing it, reverse the footage then do the talking part later.

No-one will ever know.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Reboxing videos - Stren Exclusive!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Time to repack it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Just film reboxing it, reverse the footage then do the talking part later.
> 
> No-one will ever know.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*


Lol I think a video of me repacking and cussing would probably get more views


----------



## stren

Ok then here goes. I made the video but haven't edited it. I did the photos though.

I put the faceplates on the XSPC reservoirs that are here for review earlier (hence the silly photo above)

Dual D5










and dual DDC:










Koolance Titan:










Mini back plate included:










Accessories










Block:










Butt:










Butt with backplate:










Inside of backplate with marked areas for thermal pads for memory:










Details:



















EK Titan:



















Accesorize it:










Explosion:










Nickel Plexi:










Butt:










Details:




























Backplate:










Very simple and very few scews:



















How they would sit:










Also another EK pump for review:










A bigger brother to the DCP 2.2. Phobya also sells these:














































Also a PWM D5 from frozencpu


----------



## eskamobob1

that EK block is sexy


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Yay EK is back! No more circles and totally clear plexi!

I missed them


----------



## PCModderMike

Love all the photos you've been posting. That PWM D5 makes me wanna switch back to one.


----------



## socketus

Wish that EK would do a block like that with without the circles for the 680


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Wish that EK would do a block like that with the circles for the 680


Quote:


> Wish that EK would do a block like that with the circles


Quote:


> block like that with the circles


Quote:


> circles


wat


----------



## socketus

distracted, watching a bb game, fixed it tho. WithOUT !


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Thank God.


----------



## derickwm

That's cute.


----------



## PepeLapiu

I agree with socketus here. I loved the old EK look without these circles all over. And the plexi covers should always be free of logos and squiggles on.them to offer a better view of the block and channels underneat.

That Titan EK block looks really good. I hope it's their new design standard.

I'll be in the market soon for titans and blocks, I hope EK offers the copper/plexi block ......gonna look that up right now.

And stren, get on with that titan blocks round-up, will ya?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*
> 
> I agree with socketus here. I loved the old EK look without these circles all over. And the plexi covers should always be free of logos and squiggles on.them to offer a better view of the block and channels underneat.
> 
> That Titan EK block looks really good. I hope it's their new design standard.
> 
> I'll be in the market soon for titans and blocks, I hope EK offers the copper/plexi block ......gonna look that up right now.
> 
> And stren, get on with that titan blocks round-up, will ya?


Lulz - i'm waiting on evga to deliver me the schmexy titan. Yes they do a copper plexi:










Video should be live in an ~1 hour, you may need to wait longer for the HD version which you'll need to see much.


----------



## stren




----------



## Jeppzer

oooh, that looks nice.


----------



## PepeLapiu

Oh no! Look on the GPU grid, the plating is flaking again.....back to the drawing board EK.
LOL, prolly just some air bubbles.

But yeah, that block looks nice and purdy with the color. Makes me wish I took the reverse mobo option on my STH1O.


----------



## stren

lulz yeah it's just air. Ideally you'd get no coolant apart from in the channels, but without an o-ring you're going to get some leakage I guess.


----------



## freitz

Damn I go on vacation and you waiting for stuff. I come back and you have a whole Heep of awesomeness. Nice... look forward to seeing your reviews.


----------



## stren

So phase unit seems to be a bit busted, won't hold a load. On the other hand AC released a plexi/nickel block too:










So sexy!

And I finally got my pressure drop/flow curves testing station up and running in the garage:










The curves correlate well with Martin's data on the raystorm copper, I think he must have had a dodgy regular raystorm though:


----------



## Citra

That's a gorgeous block.


----------



## stren

Bad news bears:


----------



## nvidiaftw12

What happened?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> What happened?


Water in the socket and I'm 99.99999% sure it wasn't my fault. I'm trying to confirm that now.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

How exactly would it not be your fault?


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> How exactly would it not be your fault?


----------



## driftingforlife

That sucks


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*


----------



## stren

lulz well that cheered me up at least lol.

I was testing a new block and I believe the o-ring design was flawed. There was no evidence of a leak from the fitting side and there is evidence that the o-ring may not be sealing properly. The manufacturer has confirmed that the block was not pressure tested before being shipped. You could say that it's my fault for not pressure testing the block myself before mounting it, but I don't have time to leak test blocks before putting them on the board before testing. Leak testing on the board itself wouldn't have caught it because the leak was hidden under the block.

CPU should be covered by Intel's overclocking warranty, but I'm guessing the board is dead too and that ROG warranty won't cover it.


----------



## driftingforlife

Its there any trace on the socket it self?, you can dry it with a heat gun.

My RIVE socket had a little water in it after being under phase all day, let it dry out and it was fine.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Its there any trace on the socket it self?, you can dry it with a heat gun.
> 
> My RIVE socket had a little water in it after being under phase all day, let it dry out and it was fine.


I left it to dry over night. There were darker areas in the socket, that may be burn marks or may be water it's hard to tell. Here's a photo from last night:










I've had boards survive this kind of thing before, but this chip has much worse burns than I've seen before. Going to go take it outside and take a look once the sun is up properly.


----------



## driftingforlife

As they are darker they look burn't, also you have TIM on a few pins.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> As they are darker they look burn't, also you have TIM on a few pins.


Yeah that was my theory, the pattern matches the burn mark on the CPU too. The TIM is non conductive so that's not an issue (after 150 applications it's hard to avoid getting it places it shouldn't be), although maybe that would be another (if unwarranted) reason for them to deny a claim. Has anyone tried warrantying something like this? Seem unlikely to me that they would approve it, also seems unlikely that this board works as it is too. Also seems unfair to even make the claim unless ROG includes some extra warranty coverage for this kind of thing.


----------



## driftingforlife

As long as you clean the TIM off and make sure it is dry I think you should be ok. If not the company who's block it was should buy you a new one


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> As long as you clean the TIM off and make sure it is dry I think you should be ok. If not the company who's block it was should buy you a new one


Well I definitely agree with that, the question is what would they agree to. On top of the financial cost, there is also the issue that for future testing I now have to go back and do more work as the test is no longer an apples to apples comparison. I.E. I have to run the same blocks again because the setup has changed.

It seems to me that really they should pay for the replacement board, the cost of the extra bonus cpu warranty and something towards the cost of my time to re run a bunch of blocks that I've already tested.

I can't believe that they shipped out a block without leak testing it.


----------



## driftingforlife

Well if they don't, name and shame.

Was it a prototype block or mass production? Just yours they didn't test or all blocks?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Well if they don't, name and shame.
> 
> Was it a prototype block or mass production? Just yours they didn't test or all blocks?


They are a new company, although it was a prototype block it was supposedly ready for production and was made with the same equipment. Yeah let's see if they do the right thing first.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah that was my theory, the pattern matches the burn mark on the CPU too. The TIM is non conductive so that's not an issue (after 150 applications it's hard to avoid getting it places it shouldn't be), although maybe that would be another (if unwarranted) reason for them to deny a claim. Has anyone tried warrantying something like this? Seem unlikely to me that they would approve it, also seems unlikely that this board works as it is too. Also seems unfair to even make the claim unless ROG includes some extra warranty coverage for this kind of thing.


Hit up Alatar here on OCN. He lost the same chip due to condensation on a RIVE (his fault.) The board lived (with a dead memory channel or something?) but the chip did not. He ended up having to RMA both, but I know he had some problems with the intel rma.


----------



## stren

Interesting Derick mentioned him too. I'll ask him for more details.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Interesting Derick mentioned him too. I'll ask him for more details.


Hmm so Alatar said his cpu got denied despite having the intel overclocking warranty, and he didn't bother in the end with his R4E because it was too bad a state.

On the plus side, the board dried out and I figured what the hell let's try it, and sat an empty unconnected raystorm copper on the block to see if I could get a post screen at least and I could, all 4 sticks of memory recognized.

So there's hope, now to go mount a connected waterblock and see if magically it's survived. I would be amazed if both the cpu and board were ok though!


----------



## stren

Holy moly, it booted and is running prime at it's usual 4.7GHz. I guess if it's clean for 24 hours then no harm no damage done. Couldn't believe a chip with that many burn marks would be intact though...


----------



## PepeLapiu

I left my smartphone in one of those front loading washers once. For almost an hour, I watched it thumble around in there and nothing I could do.
I took it out, it was clean, yup.
Letf it to dry for 48 hours in front of a fan.
The battery was dead but the phone worked perfect for an other 4-5 months.

But I learned my lesson, next time, I won't be an idiot and I'll use the gentle wash.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*
> 
> I left my smartphone in one of those front loading washers once. For almost an hour, I watched it thumble around in there and nothing I could do.
> I took it out, it was clean, yup.
> Letf it to dry for 48 hours in front of a fan.
> The battery was dead but the phone worked perfect for an other 4-5 months.
> 
> But I learned my lesson, next time, I won't be an idiot and I'll use the gentle wash.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*
> 
> I left my smartphone in one of those front loading washers once. For almost an hour, I watched it thumble around in there and nothing I could do.
> I took it out, it was clean, yup.
> Letf it to dry for 48 hours in front of a fan.
> The battery was dead but the phone worked perfect for an other 4-5 months.
> 
> But I learned my lesson, next time, I won't be an idiot and I'll use the gentle wash.


For future reference, you can open front loading washers mid- cycle, pretty much all new washers have a quick drain feature if the door is opened mid-cycle IIRC.

Welcome to washing.net.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Hmm so Alatar said his cpu got denied despite having the intel overclocking warranty, and he didn't bother in the end with his R4E because it was too bad a state.
> 
> On the plus side, the board dried out and I figured what the hell let's try it, and sat an empty unconnected raystorm copper on the block to see if I could get a post screen at least and I could, all 4 sticks of memory recognized.
> 
> So there's hope, now to go mount a connected waterblock and see if magically it's survived. I would be amazed if both the cpu and board were ok though!


Noice.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> For future reference, you can open front loading washers mid- cycle, pretty much all new washers have a quick drain feature if the door is opened mid-cycle IIRC.
> 
> Welcome to washing.net.


Or press the stop button?


----------



## PepeLapiu

My front load washer is one of the earlier models. It does not have an emergency thingy thing. And pressing the stop button would not unlock.the door. Once it starts and the door locks, you just gotta wait until it's done or break the door.


----------



## chandotjoseph

Oh my god. That things a monster...I'm jealous.

Wish I could afford it


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Just got back from a 2 week vacation to Germany and caught up in this thread. I'm not sure if I enjoy the build or the comedy more.


----------



## Jeppzer

Comedy, definitely the comedy.


----------



## derickwm

If we learned anything at all from my build log...it's comedy always dominates the actual build. Especially when one never finishes it


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> If we learned anything at all from my build log...it's comedy always dominates the actual build. Especially when one never finishes it


Please don't taint my build with your luck







The last thing I need is to kill 2 cpus, a PSU and a board.

So far the CPU has passed 60 hours of prime and 4/6 pcie slots are confirmed good. Checking the last two now. Temperature tests are in line with previous data so it looks like it survived, the questions is whether it's "walking wounded" and whether it will die soon. Alatar suggested there would be no warranty because the burn marks would be considered physical damage. So I may test the next few blocks and then sell it on at a loss.


----------



## Paradigm84

If we've learnt anything from Derick's build log is that the stuff doesn't have to technically be working for the build log to be classed as finished.


----------



## derickwm

^I like where your head is son

And it was 2 GPUs, 2 boards, 2 pumps, and a PSU. Potentially 4 7970s as well. The buyer of my Xeons didn't complain so I'm assuming they aren't dead


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> ^I like where your head is son
> 
> And it was 2 GPUs, 2 boards, 2 pumps, and a PSU. Potentially 4 7970s as well. The buyer of my Xeons didn't complain so I'm assuming they aren't dead


You're a shining example of a person who does a build log and don't let anyone tell you otherwise.


----------



## stren




----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> ^I like where your head is son
> 
> And it was 2 GPUs, 2 boards, 2 pumps, and a PSU. Potentially 4 7970s as well. The buyer of my Xeons didn't complain so I'm assuming they aren't dead


What happened to the 7970s ...


----------



## derickwm

Who knows. They only like to work water cooled. Thinking about putting those reference coolers on? Forget about it.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Who knows. They only like to work water cooled. Thinking about putting those reference coolers on? Forget about it.


Working > aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## derickwm

Says you. My "final pictures" of my build log say otherwise


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Says you. My "final pictures" of my build log say otherwise


You know what else would've been nice? A picture of it turned on without smoke coming from it.


----------



## stren

"ambient lighting effects"


----------



## dmanstasiu




----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> "final pictures"


----------



## derickwm

How do I computah?


----------



## Paradigm84

Well it looked like very pretty furniture even if it's about as functional as when it was in the original boxes.


----------



## derickwm

Hey... it is working currently.


----------



## Paradigm84

Would you like a condescending pat on the head?


----------



## derickwm

I'd prefer it on the butt.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'd prefer it on the butt.


Careful what you wish for.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The cage in my basement has room for one more.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'd prefer it on the butt.
> 
> 
> 
> Careful what you wish for.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The cage in my basement has room for one more.
Click to expand...

say hi to pepe for me


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> say hi to pepe for me


Oh. My. Goat. MY SIDES! HAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'd prefer it on the butt.
> 
> 
> 
> Careful what you wish for.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The cage in my basement has room for one more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> say hi to pepe for me
Click to expand...

No need, already got another cage next to him for you.

I'm so considerate I even installed a little poutine dish to make you feel at home.


----------



## dmanstasiu

dude if i had unlimited poutine ... idc what you do to me


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> dude if i had unlimited poutine ... idc what you do to me


Pah, you say that now, but two days without a yoga mat or something to jump, swing or climb on and you'll go crazy.


----------



## derickwm

Poutine


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> dude if i had unlimited poutine ... idc what you do to me
> 
> 
> 
> Pah, you say that now, but two days without a yoga mat or something to jump, swing or climb on and you'll go crazy.
Click to expand...

I'll always have push-ups and planks and planches and pistols


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> dude if i had unlimited poutine ... idc what you do to me
> 
> 
> 
> Pah, you say that now, but two days without a yoga mat or something to jump, swing or climb on and you'll go crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll always have push-ups and planks and planches and pistols
Click to expand...

True, but there's not enough old women in my basement to keep you interested.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> dude if i had unlimited poutine ... idc what you do to me
> 
> 
> 
> Pah, you say that now, but two days without a yoga mat or something to jump, swing or climb on and you'll go crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll always have push-ups and planks and planches and pistols
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True, but there's not enough old women in my basement to keep you interested.
Click to expand...

I'll settle for vir-... inexperienced ones

What am I saying ... GIVE ME POUTINE


----------



## Paradigm84

You get poutine made with KFC fries, gravy from a packet and American cheese.


----------



## dmanstasiu

I just noticed we were on Stren's build log









I decline your offer of pet


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I just noticed we were on Stren's build log
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decline your offer of pet


Then you get no walkies.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I just noticed we were on Stren's build log
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decline your offer of pet
> 
> 
> 
> Then you get no walkies.
Click to expand...

a walkie?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I just noticed we were on Stren's build log
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decline your offer of pet
> 
> 
> 
> Then you get no walkies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a walkie?
Click to expand...

A dog walk, enough of you, back in the kennel.


----------



## Pidoma

All these post and no pictures?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> All these post and no pictures?


Even better:


----------



## Paradigm84

There have been some pics:


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> There have been some pics:


Now my day at work will fly. Thanks!


----------



## PepeLapiu

Dude, your machine's got a virus


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*
> 
> Dude, your machine's got a virus


Brings a whole new meaning to using your computer to get pu...kittens.


----------



## TheBadBull

I like how this thread have turned into the lounge several times.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> I like how this thread have turned into the lounge several times.


It's Derick being a bad influence once again.


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> I like how this thread have turned into the lounge several times.
> 
> 
> 
> It's Derick being a bad influence once again.
Click to expand...

Whether it's being a bad or a good influence is in the eyes of the beholder.


----------



## derickwm

Hellooooo my new favorite :wubsmiley


----------



## Paradigm84

Oh look, it's the bad influence here to derail poor Stren's thread.


----------



## TheBadBull

Hey, at least it gets some activity.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Hellooooo my new favorite :wubsmiley


:3 (even further off topic: How come you use bbcode smileys in rte?)


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Oh look, it's the bad influence here to derail poor Stren's thread.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> Hey, at least it gets some activity.
> 
> :3 (even further off topic: How come you use bbcode smileys in rte?)


Well on the plus side it did make me feel bad that there's been no progress. Even testing is kinda on hold.

-CPU testing is on hold for new blocks to arrive
-GPU testing is on hold waiting for blocks/titan to arrive
-QDC testing is on hold waiting for me to tear my loop down to get my VL3N's/VL4N's out
-Thief needs more water cooling parts now that I kinda know what I'm doing, but I'm also waiting to review some stuff before I order. I also need to sell some stuff before that. Here's my list of what I think I need now that might change on the water cooling side:

- 2nd UT60 120.3 white
- ST30 120.1 white
- ST30 120.1 black and ST30 120.3 black or 2 UT60 120.3 in black
- 2-3 Aquaero's + 4 MPS400s
- 3-5 D5's either PWM or USB
- 24 AP15s
- X3 400 Reservoir in white
- X3 400 Reservoir in black
- 2 D5 tops either singles or doubles in both black and white
- 9x140-120mm fan adapters

Then I need to do some actual modding and then rebuild. So all that I'll probably do in the next week are extensions, because I need to review Lutro0's tools and there's not much else to do


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> Hey, at least it gets some activity.
> 
> :3 (even further off topic: How come you use bbcode smileys in rte?)


Because.


----------



## TheBadBull

:thumb:


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> Hey, at least it gets some activity.
> 
> :3 (even further off topic: How come you use bbcode smileys in rte?)
> 
> 
> 
> Because.
Click to expand...

Because sadly we've all memorized them, we don't need to see the pictures. I use bbcode smileys on facebook with derick and in IRC with other guys


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Because sadly we've all memorized them, we don't need to see the pictures. I use bbcode smileys on facebook with derick and in IRC with other guys


Yeahhhhp.


----------



## derickwm

#bbcodeis1337


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Well on the plus side it did make me feel bad that there's been no progress. Even testing is kinda on hold.
> 
> -CPU testing is on hold for new blocks to arrive
> -GPU testing is on hold waiting for blocks/titan to arrive
> -QDC testing is on hold waiting for me to tear my loop down to get my VL3N's/VL4N's out
> -Thief needs more water cooling parts now that I kinda know what I'm doing, but I'm also waiting to review some stuff before I order. I also need to sell some stuff before that. Here's my list of what I think I need now that might change on the water cooling side:
> 
> - 2nd UT60 120.3 white
> - ST30 120.1 white
> - ST30 120.1 black and ST30 120.3 black or 2 UT60 120.3 in black
> - 2-3 Aquaero's + 4 MPS400s
> - 3-5 D5's either PWM or USB
> - 24 AP15s
> - X3 400 Reservoir in white
> - X3 400 Reservoir in black
> - 2 D5 tops either singles or doubles in both black and white
> - 9x140-120mm fan adapters
> 
> Then I need to do some actual modding and then rebuild. So all that I'll probably do in the next week are extensions, because I need to review Lutro0's tools and there's not much else to do


Stren I always see you using the AP15 are they that good or just what you have. And what I mean are they that quite and also move a lot of air??

I have bought 12 of them and some Silenx fans and koolance fans and Gelid because i like price and black body with white fans since my case is white. but reading what you always say about the AP-15 makes wonder if i just did not buy something I will have to sell because i will not be satisfied with the other fans??


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Hey Derick, have you gotten rid of your cell phone yet? I heard that was the next big #hipster thing to do.


----------



## Jeppzer

He keeps that at 0 minutes because it's the hip thing todo.


----------



## derickwm

I'm so glad people can answer silly questions for me :wheee:


----------



## Jeppzer

How crazy close are we anyway? You live about 3020 KM away from me, and I still know these odd tidbits about you.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'm so glad people can answer silly questions for me


You have an avatar of a parrot tucking it's self in. I thought that was the green light.


----------



## derickwm

I'm just sad I flew halfway across the world for you and you won't fly the remaining 3000km


----------



## Jeppzer

Now I feel bad.


----------



## socketus

:unsubbed:


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'm just sad I flew halfway across the world for you and you won't fly the remaining 3000km


Pfft, you were in London and wouldn't even come the extra 300km to see me.


----------



## PCModderMike




----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*


----------



## TwentyCent

Gif battle is on! :howaboutthatsmiley:


----------



## stren

paradigm:










everyone else:










me wandering back into my thread:










Been too productive of a day at work, so I haven't even opened that 4th titan block


----------



## PCModderMike




----------



## Jeppzer

Soo, this is a gif only buildlog now? I like the idea.


----------



## Paradigm84

Hey, why do I get the evil koala.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Soo, this is a gif only buildlog now? I like the idea.


Why not? I made a spreadsheet yesterday of everything I needed to buy to finish the loops in a silent awesome way and it seems like it's affordable, but I have to wait until the pump review is done. So I need to get on with that lol. I was hoping to buy a noise meter first though but I haven't seen any good prices on ebay recently.

Once I'm done with that I might actually do some modding to the main chambers and then reevaluate hardware choices








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Hey, why do I get the evil koala.


Because you keep on putting people in cages in your basement. BTW I'm from Gloucestershire and I still managed to meet up with Derick. Twice


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Hey, why do I get the evil koala.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you keep on putting people in cages in your basement. BTW I'm from Gloucestershire and *I still managed to meet up with Derick. Twice*
Click to expand...

Only because Derick is attracted to Caselabs like a cat to milk.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Why not? I made a spreadsheet yesterday of everything I needed to buy to finish the loops in a silent awesome way and it seems like it's affordable, but I have to wait until the pump review is done. So I need to get on with that lol. I was hoping to buy a noise meter first though but I haven't seen any good prices on ebay recently.
> 
> Once I'm done with that I might actually do some modding to the main chambers and then reevaluate hardware choices


I say we need gif's of the reservoirs being filled with delicious red liquid.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Now I feel bad.


Good 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'm just sad I flew halfway across the world for you and you won't fly the remaining 3000km
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pfft, you were in London and wouldn't even come the extra 300km to see me.
Click to expand...

I ASKED YOU SO MANY TIMES AND YOU KEPT BLOWING ME OFF THEN WHEN I'M AT THE AIRPORT YOU INVITE ME OVER :|

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*


Hey my old gif :wave2:

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Soo, this is a gif only buildlog now? I like the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not? I made a spreadsheet yesterday of everything I needed to buy to finish the loops in a silent awesome way and it seems like it's affordable, but I have to wait until the pump review is done. So I need to get on with that lol. I was hoping to buy a noise meter first though but I haven't seen any good prices on ebay recently.
> 
> Once I'm done with that I might actually do some modding to the main chambers and then reevaluate hardware choices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Hey, why do I get the evil koala.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you keep on putting people in cages in your basement. BTW I'm from Gloucestershire and I still managed to meet up with Derick. Twice
Click to expand...

I still can't believe we actually met up at Zion, both of us on our way out. Talk about luck.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'm just sad I flew halfway across the world for you and you won't fly the remaining 3000km
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pfft, you were in London and wouldn't even come the extra 300km to see me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ASKED YOU SO MANY TIMES AND YOU KEPT BLOWING ME OFF THEN WHEN I'M AT THE AIRPORT YOU INVITE ME OVER :|
Click to expand...

I didn't blow you off, I was sure I had coursework to be done!

And I would've invited you over earlier if I would've known you would've been stuck there with nothing to do for several hours.


----------



## stren




----------



## PCModderMike

Mmmmhmmm


----------



## dmanstasiu

SIR WE DEMANDED AN ANIMATED GIF


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> SIR WE DEMANDED AN ANIMATED GIF


But it is animated....


----------



## Jeppzer

Most subtle animation ever.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Most subtle animation ever.


You can't see the flow?


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> You can't see the flow?


I cannot. Send me a video, I will GIF your flow.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I cannot. Send me a video, I will GIF your flow.


The flow was a lie


















Also










Also


----------



## Paradigm84

Those fittings.









I've never watercooled in my life, but I still want them.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> The flow was a lie




On another note, I really like the XSPC's Titan block....and I think EK does too, that's why they developed this maybe.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, I really like the XSPC's Titan block....and I think EK does too, that's why they developed this maybe.


Whats the benefit for a full cover block like that over the plexi ones that have been out a while?


----------



## dmanstasiu

it's sexier


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> it's sexier


This


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> This


I agree but I want the full copper or copper plexi version if they ever come out with it.


----------



## seross69

I also like the full coverage block don't want to see any of the PCB or chips.


----------



## stren

Alright seeing as I don't have time to game and won't for the next few months I think it's time to sell 2/3 580s, sink that money into finishing the water cooling and then come back in the summer and see if those Titan LE's are out


----------



## seross69

Like your new Avatar!!!!


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Alright seeing as I don't have time to game and won't for the next few months I think it's time to sell 2/3 580s, sink that money into finishing the water cooling and then come back in the summer and see if those Titan LE's are out


Boo!!! Titan LE's.... I vote go full Titan.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Like your new Avatar!!!!


LOL I just noticed that too. You a cat person stren?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Like your new Avatar!!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> LOL I just noticed that too. You a cat person stren?


lulz, nope just been competing with derick for cute avatars
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Boo!!! Titan LE's.... I vote go full Titan.


Sure if you're paying









Seriously it depends on the power limit on the cards. The LE might do as well if it has the same hard power limit because clocks can make up for the few less cores.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Like your new Avatar!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> LOL I just noticed that too. You a cat person stren?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lulz, nope just been competing with derick for cute avatars
Click to expand...


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> lulz, nope just been competing with derick for cute avatars


Hmm now I have to go creep on derick and compare.







lol


----------



## stren




----------



## Paradigm84

I saw that one on Imgur also but I thought I'd post a cat one instead.


----------



## stren

Sold all three cards. Case is going look very empty now....

Soon it will be time to strip out the workstation blocks and switch back to air temporarily. Then buy a bunch of parts to complete the loops the way I want them. And then it will almost be time to update the HW


----------



## dmanstasiu

The children have left the nest


----------



## seross69

I hope I can sell some of the stuff I have bought as easy as you sold those cards!!


----------



## Jeppzer

I love the name change.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> I love the name change.


Seemed fitting for selling the 2nd set of GPUs the log has seen...

Also










(this is me trying to escape derickisization)


----------



## dmanstasiu

i laughed but then i didnt like it. you should have just translated it to some other foreign language, preferably south american. and spoken by only 27 people

ps i made uip that name with derick, we chose a random language and google translated it


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Seemed fitting for selling the 2nd set of GPUs the log has seen...
> 
> Also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (this is me trying to escape derickisization)


funny.. How did you get your cat to cooperate and do this for you???


----------



## seross69

I translated it and really like it... It is so true about this Build log and I think you as a person?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I translated it and really like it... It is so true about this Build log and I think you as a person?


It's more of a joke about derick's build log and how I'm turning into him...

The last 6 months I think I haven't made much progress I think mainly because I wasn't sure where I was heading any more. Now I have a clear plan for everything but the final GPU and HW choice, but that can wait


----------



## Paradigm84

You forgot the part where this thread is derailed every other post like Derick's.

I take no responsibility for such things, just like I didn't do in Derick's Lounge product showcase auction house *build log.*


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (this is me trying to escape derickisization)


Derick is a Sharcat riding around on a roomba? This explains so much.


----------



## deafboy

Came in here, found funny, not progress...would read again.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Came in here, found funny, not progress...would read again.


lulz









So the 9500GT in mini thief died last night, thinking about swapping out my 8800GT from the project thief workstation into that rig and getting a low end kepler for the workstation can drive three screens. The workstation uses linux and I'm thinking to switch my U3011 for 3 1080p lightboost monitors in portrait. When I've run multiple screens across multiple GPUs in linux before with Xinerama then X gets a bit laggy, so this would help with that as twinview on a single card works great, and I've read that twinview can have three screens with Kepler. The cheapest kepler with a block would be a 650 ti boost, but the block is a CSQ while the rest of the workstation uses non-csq blocks. Any thoughts? I'm reluctant to try AMD for a workstation GPU because even with nouveau drivers my tools become way more laggy than the official nvidia drivers.

I'm also debating paint and fittings for the 990x/R3E motherboard/RAM loop on the gaming rig. The idea is that the workstation half would be "white" (e.g. white blocks, dt sniper white, EK white D5 top, EK white reservoir, nickel/plexi memory block and copper/plexi gpu painted white and maybe even the motherboard nickel plexi block painted white too). The gaming rig would be the "dark side" acetal cpu and gpu blocks (although I just sold the GPUs). However the motherboard is nickel/plexi and the ram block is copper/plexi (not shown here):










Originally I thought to paint these black, but then you won't even see the dye in that loop. So I was thinking maybe a black chrome finish instead just for the memory block? I could paint the motherboard block stainless steel cover plate in the middle of that block black to fit the theme. Should I then use black chrome fittings or just straight black? Also that 120 radiator is getting swapped for a black one and that fan is getting swapped for a black/red fan. Also those QDCs will be hidden away.

So to summarize I want your thoughts on these questions:

Stick with light/dark theme?

*Workstation*

Paint the metal parts of the workstation plexi blocks white?

Use 2x8800GTs and suck up any lag if present or switch to a 650 Ti Boost with a CSQ block?

Stick with the plan for white fittings?

Use a silver painted radiator with a silver/red fan?

*Gaming Rig*

Paint the RAM block black or black chrome to hide dat copper?

Paint the Motherboard block fully or only the cover plate and if so black or black chrome?

Use black fittings or black chrome?

*End of questions* - did this any of this make sense?

Current hardware plan (very subject to change) is to eventually add two titans or titan LEs and if I upgrade the workstation to the 4930K then the gaming rig will get the 3930K from the workstation and an X79 Dark board









Also random shot from the mini-thief build - one thing i love about the M5Gene board is that glowing LED strip they put into the board - super cool:










I'd love to see them do something similar on a real R4E BE board not that promotional 3 board run crap they did


----------



## PepeLapiu

Wait, you Linux side, is that your work station?
Don't put an AMD GPU on there. I've had nothing but problems every time I try to get Linux to play with AMD.

Unless that 'nouveau' driver is something I never heard of and somehow will allow your Linux and AMD to play nice with each other.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*
> 
> Wait, you Linux side, is that your work station?
> Don't put an AMD GPU on there. I've had nothing but problems every time I try to get Linux to play with AMD.
> 
> Unless that 'nouveau' driver is something I never heard of and somehow will allow your Linux and AMD to play nice with each other.


Yeah linux is the workstation side. Nouveau is the open source nvidia driver. It was fine for most programs but my tools (day job) didn't play well with it. Official drivers are all my tools like. Yeah I used to hear horror stories about AMD with linux, not so much these days, but I'm still wary after the problems i had with nouveau to venture outside of nvidia + official drivers lol.


----------



## PepeLapiu

First time I hear the nVidia drivers referred to as 'nouveau'. It means 'new' in French BTW.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*
> 
> First time I hear the nVidia drivers referred to as 'nouveau'. It means 'new' in French BTW.


Yeah the original open source drivers included in the distributions were called just "nv" and they were awful, just enough to get you into a gui so that you could download the official ones (called "nvidia"). Nouveau was a play on them being the new version of nv particularly given that the word contains n and v







Generally they're a huge improvement, but still not as good as the official ones.


----------



## seross69

Glad to see you making progress again..


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> The flow was a lie


Geek shots!


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Glad to see you making progress again..


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah linux is the workstation side. Nouveau is the open source nvidia driver. It was fine for most programs but my tools (day job) didn't play well with it. Official drivers are all my tools like. Yeah I used to hear horror stories about AMD with linux, not so much these days, but I'm still wary after the problems i had with nouveau to venture outside of nvidia + official drivers lol.


Amd have official Linux drivers.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> Amd have official Linux drivers.


That work like _____.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> The flow was a lie


----------



## PepeLapiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> That work like _____.


I fix computers. Not as a job but just for kicks for friends. Usually for the price of a beer or coffee.
So every time I also install either Ubuntu or Mint next to their windoze. They try it and soon give up until windoze breaks again.and they are forced to learn to use Ubuntu. The Compiz cube is usually what gets them to cross the line. Useless to me, but a great eye candy.

But anyway, it seams to me, only Intel/Nvidia boxes install smoothly. Every time I try an AMD install, it almost never works. So much so that I just gave up trying about 6 months ago. I rarely can get it to even boot up.


----------



## sanitarium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*


I fix computers. Not as a job but just for kicks for friends. Usually for the price of a beer or coffee.
So every time I also install either Ubuntu or Mint next to their windoze. They try it and soon give up until windoze breaks again.and they are forced to learn to use Ubuntu. The Compiz cube is usually what gets them to cross the line. Useless to me, but a great eye candy.

But anyway, it seams to me, only Intel/Nvidia boxes install smoothly. Every time I try an AMD install, it almost never works. So much so that I just gave up trying about 6 months ago. I rarely can get it to even boot up.

Usually requires downgrading the kernel and xorg. Which depending on the distro could mean the tedious act of compiling it all from source.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*


I fix computers. Not as a job but just for kicks for friends. Usually for the price of a beer or coffee.
So every time I also install either Ubuntu or Mint next to their windoze. They try it and soon give up until windoze breaks again.and they are forced to learn to use Ubuntu. The Compiz cube is usually what gets them to cross the line. Useless to me, but a great eye candy.

But anyway, it seams to me, only Intel/Nvidia boxes install smoothly. Every time I try an AMD install, it almost never works. So much so that I just gave up trying about 6 months ago. I rarely can get it to even boot up.

Yeah I don't get to play with anything fancy, I'm just glad we finally made the switch from centos 5 to 6







I used to play with ubuntu back in the day, but honestly until there is more game support I'll still be using windows.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> That work like _____.


I don't use linux but there here

http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.42&lang=English


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> I don't use linux but there here
> 
> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.42&lang=English


I know. I have them currently installed. If you missed what I was saying I was replacing 4 asterisks with underlines because asterisks are not allowed.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I know. I have them currently installed. If you missed what I was saying I was replacing 4 asterisks with underlines because asterisks are not allowed.












Also I bought a noise meter for the pump reviews







Now I don't have an excuse to procrastinate any longer.


----------



## dmanstasiu

OMG this thread is [almost] complete.


----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## TwentyCent




----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I know. I have them currently installed. If you missed what I was saying I was replacing 4 asterisks with underlines because asterisks are not allowed.


It was early, i see now.


----------



## PepeLapiu

Okay, I'm French Canadian.
I thought Asterix and Obelix were French cartoons, no?
How d'you guys know about Asterix and Obelix?

They were created in France and I've always read the French version .....never knew there was an English version too.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*
> 
> Okay, I'm French Canadian.
> I thought Asterix and Obelix were French cartoons, no?
> How d'you guys know about Asterix and Obelix?
> 
> They were created in France and I've always read the French version .....never knew there was an English version too.


yes I have read these for years during my travel and reading European Newspapers..


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*
> 
> Okay, I'm French Canadian.
> I thought Asterix and Obelix were French cartoons, no?
> How d'you guys know about Asterix and Obelix?
> 
> They were created in France and I've always read the French version .....never knew there was an English version too.


They exist in both languages. Being bilingual, it's still better in French


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> They exist in both languages. Being bilingual, it's still better in French


Yes that is what I have been told by people. And I know humor doesn't translate very well..


----------



## Jeppzer

Asterix in all his glory, does not beat the awesomeness that is Gaston Lagaffe.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Asterix in all his glory, does not beat the awesomeness that is Gaston Lagaffe.


omg gaston.









LUCKY LUKE


----------



## PepeLapiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Yes that is what I have been told by people. And I know humor doesn't translate very well..


Not only that, but humor is different in different places. Take the UK for example, these guys will laugh for hours on end at people chasing each other in circles. I don't get it, but they do. Not something that would work well in North America.

Same for Quebec and France. Both French but the humor does not travel across the pond very well.

BTW, Lucky Luke was my childhood hero. Him and SpiderMan.


----------



## socketus

yah, all of this I do not get. Post something about w/c, eh ?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> yah, all of this I do not get. Post something about w/c, eh ?


LOL Socketus.. No sense of humor?? But i do agree i do like reading more about water cooling...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Yes that is what I have been told by people. And I know humor doesn't translate very well..
> 
> 
> 
> Not only that, but humor is different in different places. Take the UK for example, these guys will laugh for hours on end at people chasing each other in circles. I don't get it, but they do. Not something that would work well in North America.
> 
> Same for Quebec and France. Both French but the humor does not travel across the pond very well.
> 
> BTW, Lucky Luke was my childhood hero. Him and SpiderMan.
Click to expand...

Yeah, us Brits find that kind of stuff hilarious.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PepeLapiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Yes that is what I have been told by people. And I know humor doesn't translate very well..
> 
> 
> 
> Not only that, but humor is different in different places. Take the UK for example, these guys will laugh for hours on end at people chasing each other in circles. I don't get it, but they do. Not something that would work well in North America.
> 
> Same for Quebec and France. Both French but the humor does not travel across the pond very well.
> 
> BTW, Lucky Luke was my childhood hero. Him and SpiderMan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, us Brits find that kind of stuff hilarious.
Click to expand...

I was about to say ... I have no clue what he's talking about


----------



## socketus

Clueless in a stren thread is starting to become the norm


----------



## stren




----------



## dmanstasiu

LOL. burst out laughing at work ...


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> LOL. burst out laughing at work ...


2nd that!!!


----------



## stren

Hydrocopper block arrived









Work's busy so I probably won't have photos and vids for another 1-2 weeks









Meanwhile if anyone sees any bargains on EVGA titans, let me know


----------



## derickwm

I'm demanding some royalties for use of my title.


----------



## stren

WELL I DEMAND THIS:










AND I WILL HOLD YOUR SWEET XEONS AND BOREAS UNITS HOSTAGE UNTIL YOU PAY UP! THIS IS JUST THE START!


----------



## derickwm

Oh you wanted some more sponsored items from EK? That's cool...


----------



## dmanstasiu

Everyone knows that the hazelnut ritters are the best


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Oh you wanted some more sponsored items from EK? That's cool...


YOU TOLD ME I"D ALREADY HAD TOO MUCH FREE STUFF!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Everyone knows that the hazelnut ritters are the best


RUM TRAUBEN NUSS FTW


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Everyone knows that the hazelnut ritters are the best
> 
> 
> 
> RUM TRAUBEN NUSS FTW
Click to expand...

You, me, 8pm, i'll bring the champagne. usual spot underneath the magnolia.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Oh you wanted some more sponsored items from EK? That's cool...
> 
> 
> 
> YOU TOLD ME I"D ALREADY HAD TOO MUCH FREE STUFF!
Click to expand...

WHY WOULD I SAY SUCH A SILLY THING


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> You, me, 8pm, i'll bring the champagne. usual spot underneath the magnolia.


















































Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> WHY WOULD I SAY SUCH A SILLY THING


YOU SAY SILLY THINGS ALL THE TIME


----------



## derickwm

I SEND YOU TECS AND DMAN GETS THE LOVE :MAD:


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I SEND YOU TECS AND DMAN GETS THE LOVE :MAD:


I'M NOT YOUR TYPE YOU LIKE REDHEADS:


----------



## derickwm

DON'T TELL THE GIRL THAT :NINJA:


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> DON'T TELL THE GIRL THAT :NINJA:


SHE'LL REALIZE ONCE YOU FINISH YOUR SLEEVING...


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

I may or may not have just been in Berlin last month... and I might have or might not have gone to the Ritter Sport store and ate my body weight in chocolate... They even might have had the giant ones...


----------



## stren




----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

... And it may or may not be melted all over my body....


Spoiler: Warning: 'Nuff Said.







Edit: My name isn't Jeff.


Spoiler: Edit: Edit:



Hopefully the first edit made you look at Jeff twice.


----------



## socketus

Eeewwww !!!!


----------



## seross69

OH MY GOD


----------



## stren

I think we're gonna need a crash cart - the yak just killed the thread!


----------



## Donkey1514

I got some sweet 2687w's for sale.....


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> I got some sweet 2687w's for sale.....


Stop impersonating Derick. But meh I only want titans right now









If they overclocked maybe it would be different


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Stop impersonating Derick. But meh I only want titans right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they overclocked maybe it would be different


Selling Derick's chips to buy me some titans........... WINNING!


----------



## derickwm

:sozo:

And they do OC, 3.4 -> 3.5  3.6 if Donkey would stop being so lazy.


----------



## Donkey1514

I'll crank the bclk higher tonight but the memory I have is pretty crappy for overclocking


----------



## dmanstasiu

Who's fault is that but your own


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Who's fault is that but your own


^^^^Owns a Prodigy.... Fail


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Who's fault is that but your own
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^Owns a Prodigy.... Fail
Click to expand...

You got a problem with that







it fits 3 rads ^^


----------



## stren

titan ordered


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> titan ordered


Thanks man I cant wait to get them!!!!


----------



## dmanstasiu

your wife doesn't know about this right?


----------



## stren

She'll find out when she gets home, I'd mentioned that I may have to buy one if EVGA flake out on me or if they don't hurry up. I wasn't expecting to buy one this soon as I was planning on giving them more time. But they were in stock at a place that doesn't charge sales tax for the first time since march, and the 2nd hand cards were drying up so I jumped. This way I might get some testing done before I leave for vacation. At least I sold my 580s first so my paypal account covered it


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> your wife doesn't know about this right?


I know everything before the wife :lachen:


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I know everything before the wife


cause the wife has a job


----------



## derickwm

When are you going to break it to the wife that we talk more than you and her do


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Who's fault is that but your own
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^Owns a Prodigy.... Fail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got a problem with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it fits 3 rads ^^
Click to expand...

How long did it take you to install that 7970 again?

You're more lazy than Derick.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Who's fault is that but your own
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^Owns a Prodigy.... Fail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got a problem with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it fits 3 rads ^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How long did it take you to install that 7970 again?
> 
> You're more lazy than Derick.
Click to expand...

About 4 months.


----------



## derickwm

I AM NOT LAZY, I AM A VERY BUSY PERSON


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> When are you going to break it to the wife that we talk more than you and her do


I'm not convinced actually that we do







I still see her on the weekend








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I AM NOT LAZY, I AM A VERY BUSY PERSON


Oh you mean busy with all that "editing" you do?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> When are you going to break it to the wife that we talk more than you and her do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not convinced actually that we do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still see her on the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I AM NOT LAZY, I AM A VERY BUSY PERSON
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you mean busy with all that "editing" you do?
Click to expand...

I know... I'm always so sad on the weekends.

Dem fightin words.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I AM NOT LAZY, I AM A VERY BUSY PERSON


And trust me I have spent a weekend in Prague and if I lived there I don't think I would ever have enough energy to do anything but talk. The beer is good, Vodka better and the girls are oh my so beautiful, willing, love americans and not shy at all!!!!

All I remember of my weekend there is a drunken orgy and none of it is clear all fuzzy!!!! If I am ever single again I will spend lots of time there!!!!

So he is not lazy he is exhausted from trying to make all the girls happy!!!! And there it is hard work to do this.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> And trust me I have spent a weekend in Prague and if I lived there I don't think I would ever have enough energy to do anything but talk. The beer is good, Vodka better and the girls are oh my so beautiful, willing, love americans and not shy at all!!!!
> 
> All I remember of my weekend there is a drunken orgy and none of it is clear all fuzzy!!!! If I am ever single again I will spend lots of time there!!!!
> 
> So he is not lazy he is exhausted from trying to make all the girls happy!!!! And there it is hard work to do this.


I'm pretty sure you and Derick have had different experiences.


----------



## derickwm




----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I'm pretty sure you and Derick have had different experiences.


You know him better I am sure so... maybe you are right...


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> You know him better I am sure so... maybe you are right...


All I mean is that Derick doesn't drink vodka she drinks absinthe.

So her experience is more like:


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I AM NOT LAZY, I AM A VERY BUSY PERSON


Yeah, I was joking you are very busy.


Spoiler: The truth will set you free



Being lazy


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> You know him better I am sure so... maybe you are right...
> 
> 
> 
> All I mean is that Derick doesn't drink vodka *she* drinks absinthe.
> 
> So *her* experience is more like:
Click to expand...

Oh, we're doing this again? Sweet!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah, I was joking you are very busy.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The truth will set you free
> 
> 
> 
> Being lazy
> 
> 
> Oh, we're doing this again? Sweet!


Real pics of derick:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













JK JK srsly:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













*JK JK srsly this time:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## dmanstasiu

paradigm that was my exact reaction lol

also i've bad absinthe but never experienced the hallucinations ...


----------



## derickwm

Probably didn't have the wormwood in it like real absinthe does 

Also last time we had a fun night you didn't have as much fun as I did sooooo...you're just broken.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> paradigm that was my exact reaction lol
> 
> also i've bad absinthe but never experienced the hallucinations ...


Yeah you can't get the good stuff any more though.

If you want something to really cause people to have an interesting evening:

Get a pint glass. (20 Oz british version). Add smirnoff ice. Add two shots of vodka. Top up with lager/pilsner.

Repeat. Not too many times though.


----------



## derickwm

We found absinthe flavoured ice cream the other day 










(Not me, I'm taking the picture)

Things got legitimately weird...srsbsns ice cream.


----------



## stren

ERMAHGERD #FILTER #ICECREAM #TOBYWONTBEHAPPY #SORRYNOTSORRY #INSTAGRAM #SPRINGBREAK


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Probably didn't have the wormwood in it like real absinthe does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also last time we had a fun night you didn't have as much fun as I did sooooo...you're just broken.


It was imported straight from Europe and it was 90%









And yeah I didn't. I tried again a month ago, drinking 6 glasses of mountain dew. still didn't work. tried kickstarting with coke but that didn't help








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> ERMAHGERD #FILTER #ICECREAM #TOBYWONTBEHAPPY #SORRYNOTSORRY #INSTAGRAM #SPRINGBREAK


Mid-life crisis?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> ERMAHGERD #FILTER #ICECREAM #TOBYWONTBEHAPPY #SORRYNOTSORRY #INSTAGRAM #SPRINGBREAK


LITERALLY MY 3RD TIME USING INSTAGRAM. AND THE SECOND TIME HAD BEEN EARLIER THAT MORNING.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> ERMAHGERD #FILTER #ICECREAM #TOBYWONTBEHAPPY #SORRYNOTSORRY #INSTAGRAM #SPRINGBREAK
> 
> 
> 
> LITERALLY MY 3RD TIME USING INSTAGRAM. AND THE SECOND TIME HAD BEEN EARLIER THAT MORNING.
Click to expand...

THAT'S BECAUSE YOU HAD INSTAGRAM FILTER LENSES OPERATED IN TO YOUR EYES.


----------



## PCModderMike




----------



## stren

Well yeah... On the plus side my noise meter arrived so soon I can start those pump reviews.


----------



## dmanstasiu

you know what doesn't need a pump?


----------



## stren

A BEAR!


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> you know what doesn't need a pump?


derickwm


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Well yeah... On the plus side my noise meter arrived so soon I can start those pump reviews.


Good


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## stren

d'awwwwwwww


----------



## stren

Also I need ideas on how to work the thief theme more into this giant of a rig


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Also I need ideas on how to work the thief theme more into this giant of a rig


You leave your front door slightly ajar, I come and steal it.


----------



## GREG MISO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Also I need ideas on how to work the thief theme more into this giant of a rig


Post your address and any codes needed to turn off your security system. Then You will have your thief part.


----------



## PCModderMike

oops


----------



## seross69

Thief would be a hard them I think unless you are going to steel all your parts. Hey that is an Idea. But Stay out of Atlanta!!!!!!!

I still Occasionally dream I go home and all my parts are gone!!!


----------



## dmanstasiu

Suggestion to making the Thief theme work? Change the name


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> you know what doesn't need a pump?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> derickwm
Click to expand...

This guy right here :thumb:


----------



## dmanstasiu

B7. You know why. Korean night.


----------



## derickwm

Korean night. 'nuff said.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

His name is Augustus and he lives in the Oregon zoo.

Who is with me to go steal him?!?! SOOOO CUTE. /mancard


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> His name is Augustus and he lives in the Oregon zoo.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is with me to go steal him?!?! SOOOO CUTE. /mancard


Come to Indonesia and you can get as many as you want to take home. I don't think you will get in more trouble trying to smuggle monkey in than you will get into trying to get one from zoo.

Plus I would be scared at zoo they have some really scary snakes there....


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Come to Indonesia and you can get as many as you want to take home. I don't think you will get in more trouble trying to smuggle monkey in than you will get into trying to get one from zoo.
> 
> Plus I would be scared at zoo they have some really scary snakes there....


i mean, I'm definitely not down to get mauled by an adolescent monkey. BUT, they are insanely cute as babies. Maybe I could get one of those super tiny ones. It will get angry and nibble on my fingers... Daww...


Spoiler: Warning: Thread...


----------



## seross69

See them walking around with people all the time in indonesia with clothes own on collar and leash like for a dog. I will have to get some pictures and post them!!


----------



## derickwm

My OP is so much nicer looking than yours...


----------



## dmanstasiu




----------



## dmanstasiu

Nope.


----------



## derickwm

Silly Stren not having that space.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> My OP is so much nicer looking than yours...


Because you have tick marks and a table of contents for your small number of update?


----------



## derickwm

Amongst other things :wheee:


----------



## Jeppzer

Both of you need to find avatars that are actually cute.

GO!


----------



## nvidiaftw12




----------



## derickwm

Doesn't get any cuter.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*


not as cute


----------



## Jeppzer

derick wins. or stren.

I'm so confused.


----------



## Citra

Awww matching avatars.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> derick wins. or stren.
> 
> I'm so confused.


:wheee:


----------



## Jeppzer

That were a short 15 minutes of fame.


----------



## seross69

matching thread names and avatars now I am really confused and this is not hard to do ??


----------



## dmanstasiu

this is gona be fun


----------



## barkinos98

Its been a long time since i've last posted here


----------



## Paradigm84

And a long time till you post again.


----------



## deafboy

wth is going on here


----------



## Hattifnatten

How shall we derail the thread today?


----------



## dmanstasiu

I'm going to MEC tomorrow night to buy some rockclimbing shoes. I'm trying to figure out if I can board transit with a 16' kayak


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I'm going to MEC tomorrow night to buy some rockclimbing shoes. I'm trying to figure out if I can board transit with a 16' kayak












Why do you need a kayak to buy buy rock climbing shoes? Also titan might arrive tomorrow


----------



## Jeppzer

I don't think it will fit.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

35" Wild Chinook Salmon caught right off the coast at Newport, Oregon. First one I have ever caught. Also caught 4 other Ling cod, biggest was 35" as well. Maybe you care, maybe you don't.







. I'm also roasted to a crisp.



DID DERICK SURVIVE THE PRAGUE BOMBING?


----------



## derickwm

Ermegerd. That video makes me miss living in Alaska.

And I did! Although I think it was just a gas leak...


----------



## Jeppzer

Yes, in Europe we don't do terrorists.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Ermegerd. That video makes me miss living in Alaska.
> 
> And I did! Although I think it was just a gas leak...


You're mother would like to hear that....


----------



## derickwm

I won't give her that satisfaction.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I won't give her that satisfaction.


You're a terrible son...

That's why I am her second favorite.


----------



## derickwm

:sozo:


----------



## dmanstasiu

Sorry you come in third derick.


----------



## Art Vanelay

I forgot this build log existed. Have there been any updates in the last ~80 pages?


----------



## derickwm

Nothing important.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Baahhhhh


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I forgot this build log existed. Have there been any updates in the last ~80 pages?


Lol

Nothing build related...


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Lol
> 
> Nothing build related...


That's because I've been busy working on my job, as well as reviews, the website (new face launching soon) and long term projects







But every so often something fun happens:


----------



## dmanstasiu

EVGA SENT YOU BUBBLE WRAP


----------



## derickwm

Actually TigerDirect did.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Shopteck had it for $900.

HOW MUCH DID YOU PAY STREN


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Actually TigerDirect did.


Really? They've never packed anything I've ordered with bubble wrap.


----------



## dmanstasiu

You're not special


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Shopteck had it for $900.
> 
> HOW MUCH DID YOU PAY STREN


Don't ask him about that...sore topic.


----------



## dmanstasiu

It's ok Stren


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> You're not special


But stren is, apparently


----------



## derickwm

Ohhhhhhhh Stren is very special indeed


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> It's ok Stren


lulz I guess I missed that price - they must have made a loss because the price the retailer's pay is close to $999 for the vanilla cards. TD had the plain EVGA for 999 and it hadn't been in stock forever so I jumped on it as soon as it came in. Most of the other stores charged tax. But yes thanks for telling me that








Still it could have been worse (paying tax and the superclocked signature version) would have cost $160 more...


----------



## stren

I upgraded the bios to avoid throttling and increased the power limit of the card so that I could try and seperate the results from the error as much as possible. I'm running Naennon's 145% Max Power bios. My max clocks were around 1150-1175 @1.212V (not the best card), so I downclocked to 1123MHz and tried a few benchmarks/stress tests to see what power levels I could get. Furmark was giving me a nice solid 120% level so I decided to go with that. I'm logging card temps with precision-x and the water/ambient temps with WinTest. I took some baseline measurements on air, with the fan at max (85%) the card was running about 50C over ambient which is not bad at all even if the fan is super noisy. First block on the testing rig is EK:










I also had time to unbox the hydrocopper card. The packaging is much less fancy than the Titan:



















The only block to include the metal bracket to go around the gpu processor.










Accessories:










2 Pairs of compressions and 2 stop fittings:










The matt block contrasts with the shine of the EVGA sticker:










I feel like the sticker takes away from the classyness. I would have preferred it to be cut out of the plastic just like the swiftech logo is:










Maybe even make it consistent with the style of the top and maybe even light up some text there too:










The base is nickel plated:










And it's kind of nice that they preattach the thermal pads for you:










That's it for now, hopefully I'll have some of the first few results soon


----------



## dmanstasiu

Consider yourself wifed


----------



## derickwm

Ew the logo is just a sticker?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Consider yourself wifed


So if I'm your wife, what is my wife now?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Ew the logo is just a sticker?


Hydrocopper's were always this way no? It's a plastic insert really, not an actual sticker, though I think the old ones were just stickers that could be peeled off.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

EVGA buys stuff from Nvidia and throws stickers on it... why should their waterblocks be any different?

(less true now than GT200 days, but I digress)


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Consider yourself wifed
> 
> 
> 
> So if I'm your wife, what is my wife now?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Ew the logo is just a sticker?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hydrocopper's were always this way no? It's a plastic insert really, not an actual sticker, though I think the old ones were just stickers that could be peeled off.
Click to expand...

Your wife is now in a polygamous, international relationship


----------



## seross69

OMG


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> So if I'm your wife, what is my wife now?


Mine.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> EVGA buys stuff from Nvidia and throws stickers on it... why should their waterblocks be any different?
> 
> (less true now than GT200 days, but I digress)


Well, their 580 classified was a nice non reference board, as well as their 680 classified. Those were both beautiful cards. Everything else is reference, which is good for someone who actually likes reference coolers, like me.


----------



## PCModderMike

Dat Titan


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Well, their 580 classified was a nice non reference board, as well as their 680 classified. Those were both beautiful cards. Everything else is reference, which is good for someone who actually likes reference coolers, like me.


I'm just giving them a hard time. They've gotten a lot better on the GPU front recently.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> I'm just giving them a hard time. They've gotten a lot better on the GPU front recently.


...and a lot worse on the motherboard front.


----------



## stren

Came back from vacation and it looks like my NEX1500 died


----------



## dmanstasiu

ouch


----------



## BOB850123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Came back from vacation and it looks like my NEX1500 died


That is very unfortunate.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> ouch


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BOB850123*
> 
> That is very unfortunate.


Well it should be covered under warranty, hopefully nothing fried when it did. I checked it with the DMM and the 12V line is toast and reading 20mV, the 5V and 3.3V lines were still good though.

Also any recommendations on which dremel to get. I need to modify some patio chairs


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Well it should be covered under warranty, hopefully nothing fried when it did. I checked it with the DMM and the 12V line is toast and reading 20mV, the 5V and 3.3V lines were still good though.
> 
> Also any recommendations on which dremel to get. I need to modify some patio chairs


Dremel 4000

It's been the only one really that seems to have a robust motor in it, the older ones I used pretty much all burnt up within a year.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Dremel 4000
> 
> It's been the only one really that seems to have a robust motor in it, the older ones I used pretty much all burnt up within a year.


Do you think the flex shaft is worth the extra? I could see it might be handy in getting into smaller spots, but not sure whether I'd really use it.


----------



## derickwm

My flex shaft is worth the extra


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Do you think the flex shaft is worth the extra? I could see it might be handy in getting into smaller spots, but not sure whether I'd really use it.


Yeah, it's definitely worth the extra... I never use the dremel without it, it just makes it soooo much easier to handle


----------



## stren

#KINGIGUANAFORADMIN


----------



## GREG MISO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> #KINGIGUANAFORADMIN


WHY ARE YOU YELLING?


----------



## derickwm

KING IGUANA IS NOT PLEASED WITH THE LACK OF UPDATES IN THIS BUILD


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> KING IGUANA IS NOT PLEASED WITH THE LACK OF UPDATES IN THIS BUILD


IT'S TRUE. UNDER KING IGUANA'S RULE PROGRESS WILL BE FASTER!


----------



## socketus

but what about that guy, stren ? what is gonna happen to his busy non-iguana like schedule ?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Tsk, tsk, tsk stren. You aren't supposed to have all caps titles.

Shh. We won't tell the mods about it though.


----------



## derickwm

We paid for these threads, we'll do what we want.

#KINGIGUANAFORLIFE


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> but what about that guy, stren ? what is gonna happen to his busy non-iguana like schedule ?


WITH THE MOTIVATION OF NEWLY FOUND FREEDOM AND KING IGUANA'S BOUNTY, THERE WILL BE NO OBSTACLES TO THE PATH OF PROGRESS!

#KINGIGUANAFORADMIN


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Tsk, tsk, tsk stren. You aren't supposed to have all caps titles.
> 
> Shh. We won't tell the mods about it though.


It's not all caps, it has a # too.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Not caps # ||| # Caps

It's cape, dude.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Not caps # ||| # Caps
> 
> It's cape, dude.


It appears your iguana has made a curious adaptation to attract the ladies. I never thought of putting them there.


----------



## stren

Tomorrow will be some cpu block flow rate testing, but on monday, I might take the rigs out of the TX10


----------



## General121

Totally got confused when I looked at the title....


----------



## stren

YES ITS AN UPDATE AT LAST. BUT FIRST SOME POSSIBLY UNRELATED STUFF #KINGIGUANAFORADMIN

Had the hydrocopper on the testing bench. Results can be found on the interwebz.










Also spent the whole of saturday running flow/restriction curves on 17 waterblocks


















I'd planned to disassemble the TX10 today because I'd found that if you rely on your rig that you're currently building for your day job and need a high percentage of uptime on that same rig, then it becomes very hard to get anything done. So I'd planning to run a bench setup for a while until I finish Thief. However on saturday just before I was about to process the restriction curves, my D5 on the motherboard loop started making horrible noises. I shut down the rig, but my gaming rig still wasn't functioning as the PSU died last week and the warranty replacement wasn't here yet. So it was time to strip them both out and make a frankenstein rig out of working parts. Hopefully parts that I wouldn't use in the final thief build. So here's the dissasembling which was very quick due to the TX10 design (quick release side mounts and motherboard trays FTW) as well as many QDCs. Photos aren't that great because I wasn't spending time to setup the tripod. I needed my workstation running for monday morning. I used the "bench mount" kit for the CL tray and used an old fan cut into a shroud to mount the radiator to the back of the tray. To support the weight of the rad on the far end I also have a piece of wood lulz










Yuck dust!














































Parts:










Draining the windows rig - this will become the linux workstation temporarily, I was rolling with the old 460 after selling my 580s and before the titan/780 transition:










Stripping










Nearly naked:










I painted this RX360 for the build before I decided to change to a light/dark theme and before I got sponsored by alphacool:










Still rocking the sniper:










And of course EK still sponsor many other parts:










Now if only ROG would sponsor me too


















I love nickel plexi










Luckily Corsair does sponsor me too, I love GTs, who wants anything else:










And I still choose GTs over platinums because I love those red tops. And they're waterblock compatible. You know if I ever get around to that....










Decided to run the monsoon lightports. I might switch to the carbon fiber ones though in the final build:










And it's about time to use some of that dye:










Ready to fill up:



















XSPC don't sponsor so this one's a freebie


















Get that dye in there!










Masterkleer tubing hooked up, I was out of primochill clear so I was going to use this up, already turning a bit yellow after 6months of sitting in a dark box :/ :










Forgot to tighten that middle compression, luckily it didn't leak:










sexy:










fill her up:










Leak testing:










No leaks:










Yummy:










I WANT TO EAT IT










NICKEL PLEXI AND DYE IS SO SCHMEXY



















Done with the overnight leak testing and setting up:










Added an LED to the pump top:










Light ports are weak during the day, hopefully I'll get some dark shots later on:










I rotated the tray onto a spare desk and sat the PSU and HDD cage on the desk too. I put the PSU on some bubble wrap because it was having some weird resonance with the desk:










I kinda wish I had a 2nd spotswood tech bench to be honest, but this'll have to do, the "tech bench" feet that CL have for it work well and I can afford the desk space for the rest of it.


----------



## derickwm

That's cute.


----------



## dmanstasiu

wrong thread.

damn 'guanas


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> wrong thread.
> 
> damn 'guanas


I mean I post an update and this is all the feedback I get


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> wrong thread.
> 
> damn 'guanas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean I post an update and this is all the feedback I get
Click to expand...

Your posts of carefully structured, meticulously researched and detailed system analysis cannot compare to Derick's water bottle.

Also I have to say, it's quite humorous how little attention you get relative to the quality of your updates.

Nonetheless... that's a nifty soap dispenser you've got there.


Spoiler: image


----------



## derickwm

I mean... Stren is no Derick


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Your posts of carefully structured, meticulously researched and detailed system analysis cannot compare to Derick's water bottle.
> 
> Nonetheless... that's a nifty soap dispenser you've got there.


It was so meticulously researched that we bought three, and one was DOA.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I mean... Stren is no Derick


YAY that means I have a chance of finishing this


----------



## derickwm

Ahem. Look at my current build, it'll be finished before yours!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Ahem. Look at my current build, it'll be finished before yours!


Hmmmm is that really *your* build though


----------



## stren

mmmmm something new just showed up:


----------



## derickwm

B-


----------



## dmanstasiu

BUBBLE WRAP


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> B-


You should post a photo of all your lenses, i'm not even sure what you have anymore
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> BUBBLE WRAP


also true!

also expect some items going up for sale soon


----------



## dmanstasiu

I'll be waiting


----------



## derickwm

I'll do it tomorrow when I get to work. I don't keep my photo stuff at home no mo.


----------



## seross69

What camera do you have Stren?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

D5100.


----------



## seross69

Yeah thats a great camera I just got the 5200 and it is a amazing camera...


----------



## stren

Some more quick pics before I run to work




























Did you know that dust is mainly old skin:










I for one occasionaly miss csq










So the extension wasn't supposed to have this much bend so the inner wires are pushing through the outer



























Stripping down the old R4E, this is why you use some kind of biocide. #MemoryFail.




























I do prefer this to csq though










beautiful condition one mount only


















You know it's coming










One mint always under water combo










Time to make an advert


----------



## dmanstasiu

Isn't it against TOS to post a FS on OCN and other sites?


----------



## derickwm

Only eBay/Auction site & OCN simultaneously.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Derick ... helpful ...


----------



## derickwm

I'm _very_ aware of this rule


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'm _very_ aware of this rule


Yes I remember


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Isn't it against TOS to post a FS on OCN and other sites?


plus i haven't posted it here yet, other forums get priority because OCN has nearly banned me for failing to bump my wanted thread while away on vacation


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Isn't it against TOS to post a FS on OCN and other sites?
> 
> 
> 
> plus i haven't posted it here yet, other forums get priority because OCN has nearly banned me for failing to bump my wanted thread while away on vacation
Click to expand...

I know that feel bro.

Hashtag condolences, hashtag tyranny, hashtag hashtag, hashtag IGUANAKINGFORADMIN


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I know that feel bro.
> 
> Hashtag condolences, hashtag tyranny, hashtag hashtag, hashtag IGUANAKINGFORADMIN


Posted it on OCN:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1398197/mint-r4e-3930k/0_50#post_20130339


----------



## Pidoma

Wish I could afford something that beautiful! Give me an excuse to drive to SanDiego... Hmmmm I wonder if I could convince my girlfriend to let me spend some money...


----------



## General121

This thread wrecks my internet harder than tumblr...


----------



## stren

Replacement NEX1500 and a new 650ti boost showed up yesterday, pics later, I had thought about the M6E for my haswell testing. But the asrock oc formula intrigues me with it's water proof covering. I'm always disconnecting QDCS and the occasional drips means I sometimes lose time waiting for it to dry...


----------



## derickwm

Not sure if trolling or...


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Not sure if trolling or...


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Not sure if trolling or...


Derick some of actually test things, you know with numbers that lead to data and fancy plots...


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Not sure if trolling or...
> 
> 
> 
> Derick some of actually test things, you know with numbers that lead to data and fancy plots...
Click to expand...

You mean the colour abstracts? They're pretty but you need more practice.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> You mean the colour abstracts? They're pretty but you need more practice.


Here's the finished build derick style:


----------



## dmanstasiu

As long as that hardware was never tested, Derick Seal of Completion.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> As long as that hardware was never tested, Derick Seal of Completion.


Well it's pretty fitting, a photo of a broken PSU and an air cooled gpu







Sadly the GPU works and was powered up without issue, so we've already over acheived...


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> As long as that hardware was never tested, Derick Seal of Completion.
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's pretty fitting, a photo of a broken PSU and an air cooled gpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly the GPU works and was powered up without issue, so we've already over acheived...
Click to expand...

Progress?

No!

Also now that you've acquired your hardware you need to move 8600km to a foreign country and have someone else finish it for you


----------



## derickwm

Hahahhahahaha oh god I love both of you


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Progress?
> 
> No!
> 
> Also now that you've acquired your hardware you need to move 8600km to a foreign country and have someone else finish *sell* it for you


FTFY


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Progress?
> 
> No!
> 
> Also now that you've acquired your hardware you need to move 8600km to a foreign country and have someone else finish *sell* it for you
> 
> 
> 
> FTFY
Click to expand...

NO ONE GAVE YOU PERMISISON TO DO ANY FIXING. BOTH OF YOU KEEP BREAKING HARDWARE, DON'T FIX ANYTHING OF MINE


----------



## stren




----------



## dmanstasiu

Not sure if making fun of me because I'm french or ...


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Not sure if making fun of me because I'm french or ...


Why is that making fun of the french? Also french canadian != french


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Not sure if making fun of me because I'm french or ...
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that making fun of the french? Also french canadian != french
Click to expand...

1- Cheese. "You know you want it" -> stereotype
2- simon i'm going to fly down to san diego and murder you if you call me french canadian


----------



## nvidiaftw12

The little french canadian is mad, eh? In a real conflict he'd be waving the white flag from the first second.


----------



## derickwm




----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> The little french canadian is mad, eh? In a real conflict he'd be waving the white flag from the first second.


That doesn't even make sense though.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> 1- Cheese. "You know you want it" -> stereotype
> 2- simon i'm going to fly down to san diego and murder you if you call me french canadian


KING IGUANA LOGIC = COLD BLOODED LIKE HOT PLACES BUT CAN'T MOVE IN COLD.
HOT BLOODED LIKE COLD PLACES BUT MELT IN HOT.

KING IGUANA LAUGH AT CANADIAN. CANADIAN MELT IN SAN DIEGO.



KING IGUANA NOT IMPRESSED WITH THREAT.

KING IGUANA ALSO THINK JOKE ABOOT FRENCH CANADIAN SURRENDERING IS DUMB.
DUMB HUMAN DOES NOT UNDERSTAND PERSISTENCE OF CANADIANS, EH?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> That doesn't even make sense though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> The little *french* *canadian* is mad, *eh*? In a real conflict he'd be waving the *white flag* from the first second.


Makes perfect sense.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> That doesn't even make sense though.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> The little *french* *canadian* is mad, *eh*? In a real conflict he'd be waving the *white flag* from the first second.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Makes perfect sense.
Click to expand...

Then I'm a Canadian French.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> 1- Cheese. "You know you want it" -> stereotype
> 2- simon i'm going to fly down to san diego and murder you if you call me french canadian


Wait - you're french, and you live in Canada? This makes no sense. You can't really be french because the french never leave France. Stop pretending to not be French Canadian. It's nothing to be ashamed of


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> 1- Cheese. "You know you want it" -> stereotype
> 2- simon i'm going to fly down to san diego and murder you if you call me french canadian
> 
> 
> 
> Wait - you're french, and you live in Canada? This makes no sense. You can't really be french because the french never leave France. Stop pretending to not be French Canadian. It's nothing to be ashamed of
Click to expand...

The ... But ... French ....










I'm coming down to San Diego and slapping you in the face with my French passport, *then* my Canadian passport on the other cheek.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Then I'm a Canadian French.


Yeah, yeah, I can't bold in order.


----------



## seross69

I would definitely take the french off and just say I was Canadian...


----------



## dmanstasiu

Sometimes I almost feel bad for derailing threads.

Then I remember it's Stren's.

KING BEAR DERAIL ALL THREADS. BRING IGUANA THREADS TO KNE-... IGUANAS NO HAVE KNEES. VICTORY TO KING BEAR

Also, you know who's really emasculating? Pole dancers. Good lord those women are strong


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> 1- Cheese. "You know you want it" -> stereotype
> 2- simon i'm going to fly down to san diego and murder you if you call me french canadian
> 
> 
> 
> Wait - you're french, and you live in Canada? This makes no sense. You can't really be french because the french never leave France. Stop pretending to not be French Canadian. It's nothing to be ashamed of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ... But ... French ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm coming down to San Diego and slapping you in the face with my French passport, *then* my Canadian passport on the other cheek.
Click to expand...

HOW BOUT YOU JUST FOCUS ON GETTING YOUR FRENCH PASSPORT FIRST


----------



## dmanstasiu

I'M WORKING ON IT OK. HOW ABOUT YOU GET A WORK VISA


----------



## derickwm

NOPE DON'T EVEN NEED ONE BRO


----------



## dmanstasiu

You do to get paid


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> You do to get paid


Are you sure I have worked in a lot of countries without a work Visa... With a Tourist Visa or Business visa and always got paid...


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> You do to get paid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure I have worked in a lot of countries without a work Visa... With a Tourist Visa or Business visa and always got paid...
Click to expand...

He doesn't have any visa.


----------



## seross69

and actually in couple of countries I do not require a visa and I still got paid!!! so next??


----------



## derickwm

I got my Slovenian tax ID today, I'm legit as balls bro.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I got my Slovenian tax ID today, I'm legit as balls bro.


So why do I need a French passport


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*


That's totally the only picture I saw earlier... lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> FTFY


----------



## seross69

what card is this???


----------



## dmanstasiu

k20


----------



## Jeppzer

Dis thread.


----------



## stren

Four hurricanes:


----------



## dmanstasiu

ew


----------



## TheBadBull

ew


----------



## deafboy

lol. And that's why I run in pull not push.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> lol. And that's why I run in pull not push.


And also why I'm swapping to low FPI rads lulz


----------



## stren

So as part of the "getting stuff done" theme, I'd moved thief downstairs to the garage and setup the temporary test bench. The garage was still a mess as I was waiting for new benches and shelving units to come in so I could actually do something.










I also forgot to bring home my liquid tape from work to add in the bazillion new thermal probes I got so titan testing was on hold:










However I could continue some of the sleeving work:










I'd previously done one 24 pin, an 8 pin and a 6 pin. Since then Lutro0 had sent me some shiny tools and I'd started working on another 24 pin extension. I wasn't happy with the length of the inner run though as it wasn't giving me enough curvature, so I removed those wires leaving me only the outer layer:










I used lutro0's 16 AWG wire, which is pretty easy for a relative nub like me. By the end I was wishing for something stiffer though, but combined with the MDPC-X sleeve the resultant extension is pretty stiff. It still needs a good amount of training, so I seperated the two layers with some thin plywood:










and clamped it in position:










The look is just about perfect, and hopefully it'll hold after a bit of time sitting like that:










I'd also seen some staining on my nickel blocks which looked similar to EK's testing of distilled only with no anti-corrosion additive:










The acrylic isn't stained of course, but it's good to check:










Giving the block a good scrub with detergent did nothing.










EK used a metal polish to clean their blocks up and couldn't get it out of every recess, but I'm lazier than that and wanted better results so I did some research. Most people say don't use ketchup because you'll eat through the plating. So I thought I would try it on the underside to see how long it takes:










After one hour:










The dark marks were not there before, the underside was actually clean. Not sure if the dark marks are staining or where the acid etched through the nickel faster. I'm going to continue the experiment to see how long it takes...


----------



## derickwm

Sheesh why you put so much ketchup on at once? I thought you were just going to put a dab!


----------



## dmanstasiu

Interesting that the marks seem to appear where the ketchup was thinnest


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Sheesh why you put so much ketchup on at once? I thought you were just going to put a dab!


Blocks are like burgers







everyone knows that.


----------



## socketus

a little dab will do ya !!

about that sleeving training, _LET MY SLEEVES GO !_


----------



## deafboy

Interesting, I always just soak things in a vinegar/distilled bath.


----------



## Jeppzer

it's so pretty. so soooo pretty.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Interesting that the marks seem to appear where the ketchup was thinnest


Needs more ketchup.

Or a wipe with acetone, or paint thinner.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Needs more ketchup.
> 
> Or a wipe with acetone, or paint thinner.


More ketchup just makes it darker and darker. It doesn't wipe off, so far it seems like any benefit is going to be outweighed by having to clear the ketchup stains after. Looks like I may have to polish it after all


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> More ketchup just makes it darker and darker. It doesn't wipe off, so far it seems like any benefit is going to be outweighed by having to clear the ketchup stains after. Looks like I may have to polish it after all


Mis-read you post, sorry.

Buffer wheel. Clean that up in a heart beat.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Mis-read you post, sorry.
> 
> Buffer wheel. Clean that up in a heart beat.


Yeah but a buffer won't clean out detail from inside a block. I was trying to be lazy on cleaning the details of a block so that it would look brand new with no work


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah but a buffer won't clean out detail from inside a block. I was trying to be lazy on cleaning the details of a block so that it would look brand new with no work


Take it with a grain of salt though because it is the internets *link*

Good luck!









Jeffinslaw


----------



## seross69

Stren Look at the below if it is a all copper block but I think it is nickel plated right?? so this might not work..

http://www.wikihow.com/Clean-Copper


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Oh! And use a tooth brush to clean in the cracks, may take some elbow grease









Jeffinslaw


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah but a buffer won't clean out detail from inside a block. I was trying to be lazy on cleaning the details of a block so that it would look brand new with no work


A thin enough one might.


----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## dmanstasiu

PROTEIN


----------



## deafboy

And now I feel like I need an Iguana in my life....

**** spiders.


----------



## derickwm

^^^


----------



## zosothepage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*


Wow I want a iguana now haha maybe i can convince my daughter that they are better than puppy's


----------



## stren

stren is excited


----------



## derickwm

Stren sucks.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Stren sucks.


Just cause you killed MIPS today doesn't mean you can talk.










#RIPMIPS


----------



## derickwm

I DO WHAT I WANT

#KINGIGUANAFORADMIN


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I DO WHAT I WANT


----------



## derickwm




----------



## stren

#IFHECANDOWHATHEWANTSWHYCANTI


----------



## stren

derick irl


----------



## dmanstasiu




----------



## derickwm




----------



## stren




----------



## derickwm

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## stren




----------



## derickwm




----------



## stren




----------



## derickwm




----------



## dmanstasiu




----------



## derickwm




----------



## dmanstasiu




----------



## derickwm




----------



## stren

i see you


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak




----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I like where this build log is going.


wait this is still a build log?










also please edit your reply to include the following image

http://img.anongallery.org/img/0/3/this-is-relevant-to-my-interests-cat.jpg


----------



## derickwm




----------



## stren




----------



## derickwm




----------



## stren




----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I like where this build log is going.
> 
> 
> 
> wait this is still a build log?
Click to expand...

We're all waiting for your order of fuzzy fabric to arrive so your st-10 gets its fur.


----------



## socketus

I just gotta ....


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> I just gotta ....


... I'm not sure I understand


----------



## socketus




----------



## deafboy

Well hello reddit, nice to see you here....


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> stren is excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


EVGA X79 Dark?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> We're all waiting for your order of fuzzy fabric to arrive so your st-10 gets its fur.


ST10???11?? Jeppz have you not been paying attention, this isn't derick's build log which is in a STH10, that one is #KINGIGUANAFORADMIN, this one is my build log in a TX10-D that's called #KINGIGUANAFORADMIN. Ain't it obvious?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> EVGA X79 Dark?


maybe, maybe not


----------



## Jeppzer

Ah.. ye... uh...









This calls for TINY TURTLE INVESTIGATORS


----------



## derickwm

:lachen:


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> We're all waiting for your order of fuzzy fabric to arrive so your st-10 gets its fur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ST10???11?? Jeppz have you not been paying attention, this isn't derick's build log which is in a STH10, that one is #KINGIGUANAFORADMIN, this one is my build log in a TX10-D that's called #KINGIGUANAFORADMIN. Ain't it obvious?
Click to expand...

Let me just make sure I got this right ... you're building a ST10, right Stren?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Let me just make sure I got this right ... you're building a ST10, right Stren?


Prodigy


----------



## Jeppzer

VST-12-X.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> VST-12-X.


\

Since when do you have a Sr-2


----------



## derickwm

About 15 months now :Rolleyes:


----------



## stren

hehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe


----------



## stren




----------



## dmanstasiu

WOW BRAND NEW SARAN WRAP


----------



## deafboy

My case could fit in the 900D and the 900D could fit in your case....

case-ception


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> VST-12-X.
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> Since when do you have a Sr-2
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> About 15 months now :Rolleyes:


Yes.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> WOW BRAND NEW SARAN WRAP


NEVERMIND THE SARAN WRAP BRAND NEW LOGO


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> My case could fit in the 900D and the 900D could fit in your case....
> 
> case-ception


I thought you had a TJ07 - i'll be impressed if that can fit inside a 900D. Still have to unbox this behemoth, I might wait until monday when the wife goes back to work...


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I thought you had a TJ07 - i'll be impressed if that can fit inside a 900D. Still have to unbox this behemoth, I might wait until monday when the wife goes back to work...


Well, probably not with the midplate. But if the 900D was empty, it's definitely tall enough and wide enough to swallow the TJ07


----------



## derickwm




----------



## stren

Finally got around to making sure the monsta 560 could fit in the pedestal with dvd drive in there, about half an inch to spare







Also ordered some fancy screws to secure it as I don't like the default alphacool copper ones. And I ordered 9 more radiators


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> 9 more radiators


I'm starting to think you'll empty an average sized lake when you'll fill that system. Circulation time will be what... a year?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> I'm starting to think you'll empty an average sized lake when you'll fill that system. Circulation time will be what... a year?


No freaking joke... hot damn!


----------



## deafboy

Derp


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> I'm starting to think you'll empty an average sized lake when you'll fill that system. Circulation time will be what... a year?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> No freaking joke... hot damn!


Not all of them are for thief lulz. Total Rads:

Mora 140x9 -> Thief (CPU 1 loop)
Alphacool Monsta 560 -> Thief (CPU2 Loop)
4x Alphacool UT60 360 -> Thief (GPU loop)
Alphacool Monsta 480 -> 900D
Alphacool XT45 560 -> Thief (CPU2 Loop)
XSPC EX560 -> Bench/Review Rig
HWLabs GTX560 -> Spare/900D if it fits
HWLabs GTX 360 -> Spare
2* XSPC RX360 -> Spare/900D
Alphacool ST30 360 -> Spare/900D
2x Alphacool ST30 240 -> S3
2x Alphacool ST30 120 -> Thief (motherboard loops)
1x HWLabs GT Stealth 120 -> Spare/900D

Total = 19 Radiators for 4 and a bit rigs

Also my watercool titan block *finally* arrived. 2.5 weeks of shipping time.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> I'm starting to think you'll empty an average sized lake when you'll fill that system. Circulation time will be what... a year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> No freaking joke... hot damn!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not all of them are for thief lulz. Total Rads:
> 
> Mora 140x9 -> Thief (CPU 1 loop)
> Alphacool Monsta 560 -> Thief (CPU2 Loop)
> 4x Alphacool UT60 360 -> Thief (GPU loop)
> Alphacool Monsta 480 -> 900D
> Alphacool XT45 560 -> Thief (CPU2 Loop)
> XSPC EX560 -> Bench/Review Rig
> HWLabs GTX560 -> Spare/900D if it fits
> HWLabs GTX 360 -> Spare
> 2* XSPC RX360 -> Spare/900D
> Alphacool ST30 360 -> Spare/900D
> 2x Alphacool ST30 240 -> S3
> 2x Alphacool ST30 120 -> Thief (motherboard loops)
> 1x HWLabs GT Stealth 120 -> Spare/900D
> 
> Total = 19 Radiators for 4 and a bit rigs
> 
> Also my watercool titan block *finally* arrived. 2.5 weeks of shipping time.
Click to expand...

How many gallons of coolant?


----------



## deafboy

You should just build a giant ass water cooler and have all your rigs hooked up to that, lol. Hot damn.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> You should just build a giant ass water cooler and have all your rigs hooked up to that, lol. Hot damn.


Yeah a massive chiller in the garage would have been cheaper lulz and acheive sub ambients. Then I could have rolled with two small cases lol. The only issue is modifying the house to do that. I think at this point I'd wait to build a place the way I want to and include some interesting options for centralized water cooling







Til then TX10 all the way baby









I'm also waiting to hear back from some tool support guys as to whether I need to upgrade to 64GB of RAM or whether I need more. Part of me is hoping they say more than 64GB just so I can justify a sweet 2P


----------



## stren

Has anyone seen any socket 2011 1P builds with 128GB of ram?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Has anyone seen any socket 2011 1P builds with 128GB of ram?


I have but I can not remember where!!! I would think the gpu's would be or more benefit for you doing the cad work if I remember right??


----------



## stren

my cad does not use gpu compute, I wish it did, I also wished it scaled beyond 6 cores and parallelized a bunch of stuff too. As it is, it's just slow and annoying and it crashes a lot


----------



## seross69

Oh I guess memory and fast storage will be the only thing to help I guess not so sure.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Has anyone seen any socket 2011 1P builds with 128GB of ram?


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130624

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130626


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130624
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130626


Yeah I saw that they say that, but they don't specify whether it's unregistered or not. Does it still work with registered ECC memory? That's what I'm not sure of lol









Unless someone has seen 16gb sticks of regular ram of course


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130624
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130626
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I saw that they say that, but they don't specify whether it's unregistered or not. Does it still work with registered ECC memory? That's what I'm not sure of lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless someone has seen 16gb sticks of regular ram of course
Click to expand...

Those were my first thoughts haha. "_BUT DOES IT ECC?_"


----------



## deafboy

The CPU would have to support ECC....which non-xeons don't.... soooo


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> The CPU would have to support ECC....which non-xeons don't.... soooo


man I'm tired...


----------



## deafboy

At least I think that's right...


----------



## dmanstasiu

256GB, ECC, 1P 2011:

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007628%20600287814&IsNodeId=1&name=LGA%202011


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> The CPU would have to support ECC....which non-xeons don't.... soooo


Yup I'd definitely have to buy a xeon, either the e5-1660 or the e5-2687w most likely.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> 256GB, ECC, 1P 2011:
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007628%20600287814&IsNodeId=1&name=LGA%202011


WE HAVE A WINNER. I hate ugly green boards, I wonder if any of these can raise bclk a decent chunk like that SM 2P board could. EDIT seems like those boards also don't support proper coolers :/ Seems like color and lack of coolers might be a good excuse for a z9 ws build?


----------



## seross69

I like the spec's on the Z9 dually


----------



## deafboy

+1 Z9


----------



## dmanstasiu

But it's a dually which he specifically didn't ask for







I would've linked it. Ask Derick, pretty sure he had one of the Z9's


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> But it's a dually which he specifically didn't ask for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would've linked it. Ask Derick, pretty sure he had one of the Z9's


lulz yeah I was trying to avoid 2p and already knew about that board, but we'll see what happens. They may still get things to run under 64GB lulz


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> But it's a dually which he specifically didn't ask for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would've linked it. Ask Derick, pretty sure he had one of the Z9's
> 
> 
> 
> (z9) They may still get things to run under 64GB lulz
Click to expand...

You mean the Z9 might still be able to run *over* 64GB? I did not understand that statement whatsoever


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> You mean the Z9 might still be able to run *over* 64GB? I did not understand that statement whatsoever


With some tweaks the cad tools may be able to squeeze in under 64GB


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> You mean the Z9 might still be able to run *over* 64GB? I did not understand that statement whatsoever
> 
> 
> 
> With some tweaks the cad tools may be able to squeeze in under 64GB
Click to expand...

Pffffft lame. just run 256GB to be on the safe side


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Pffffft lame. just run 256GB to be on the safe side


Well if I did that it would be a lot cheaper to use the supermicro 2P board, 32GB dimms are pricey!

The alternative is to run this thing that takes 40 hours on the server, which is already a 1366 2p supermicro board with only one e5620 in it running esxi. We could pretty cheaply put in 96GB just for that one CPU and run a new VM just run CAD. We don't often need to do it, so maybe it's ok if it chugs away for 80 hours instead of 40....

I saw some rumors about some of the IB EP ES chips being unlocked







IB EP should be here soon so it'd make sense to wait for that if we can!


----------



## deafboy

Time to steal Derick's 4P


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Time to steal Derick's 4P


That hasn't got enough ram has it? Also the e5620 might beat it in single core stuff









So another question - I have 35 gentle typhoons for this build.

For push or pull only I need 4+9+4+12 = 29

For push/pull on everything but the mora I need 8+9+8+24 = 49

If I bought the mora extension I could mount another 9 fans, if you add on the two fans for the 120 rads, then that could be a total of 60 fans just mounted on radiators. Which would be pretty ridiculous.

The idea is to turn the fans down anyway, so should I buy 14 more fans and run push/pull or run push only and not spend any more?

The advantage to push/pull would be more fans = running at less RPMs. But I might be running at min rpms anyway due to the excessive amount of radiators. 20 less fans = less noise at the same rpm. Plus if the fans are behind the radiator, then the radiator should also muffle the sound. This is what I'm learning towards right now. On the other hand sometimes more fans = better. I suppose I could try just push and see how it looks and then add more later if needed.

I actually did some work on it today, so let's see if I can edit some pics...


----------



## dmanstasiu

Derick's 4p has 64GB of non-ecc


----------



## deafboy

derick's 4p has 0GB of non-ecc memory...bam


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> derick's 4p has 0GB of non-ecc memory...bam


orly

what happened to all the crucial dimm's ?


----------



## deafboy

SR-2


----------



## derickwm

And 4 are MIA...


----------



## stren

Well I got the Swiftech block in:










Internals are the same as the hydrocopper, but externals are classier:










Accessories










The insert plate has a brushed aluminum style finish and looks way better than the tacky hydrocopper insert:



















I'd still prefer a one piece top, but this is definitely an improvement over the hydrocopper.










The bridge no longer says evga and the swiftech logo glows green instead of red










The edge also has stripes. Overall quite an improvement and $20 less for the swiftech version compared to the hydrocopper. You also get a backplate:










I do think the logo is too big though, and would have looked better if it was etched out of the Aluminum










It is pretty meaty though.

I also got a package from watercool:










DHL took nearly 3 weeks to deliver and it arrived in perfect condition lulz










Luckily it was packaged well so everything survived:










The block was in a protective bag, but I removed it for the unboxing video:










Pre cut thermal pads and socket cap screws:










Hole edition:










Plastic standoffs, actual thread is in the copper though:










bridge:










They also sent a pump for the pump roundup and a top for the top roundup:










Pump box










The adapter is for the second port, as the pump wont fit in the box otherwise



















Also got a ddc top:



















Does not include a mount, it is classy though:



















Also got my black socket cap screws in for the radiators:










5mm for the 120/140mm adapters










And a 30mm for the 360 rads










Stealth mode activated:










much better than copper screws










The "bus"










Mounted to the side mount with one side of fans only:










Yes I didn't realize the 5mm's were too short to mount the side mount too lulz










I'll need to order some 8 or 10mm screws for the other side and 35mm ones for the UT60s


----------



## derickwm

Only pull? Failbuildisfail.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Only pull? Failbuildisfail.


OK FINE MAYBE I"LL BUY 20 MORE FANS JUST TO MAKE YOU THINK I"M NOT A FAIL. ALSO I"LL BUY MORE SCREWS /sigh

ALSO YOU DON"T GET AN OPINION UNTIL YOU SLEEVE SOMETHING. ANYTHING.


----------



## derickwm

Does putting a condom on count as sleeving _anything_?


----------



## stren

oh lawd


----------



## derickwm

I'll take that as a yes.

MOAR FANS


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Where did you get those screws from?

Jeffinslaw


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Where did you get those screws from?
> 
> Jeffinslaw


amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00598DG0Y/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i02?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00598DG0Y/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i02?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Thanks! +rep!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## stren

Do want: http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1965119

Man I really have to sell all the parts I don't need anymore lulz...


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Now could be a good time for me to go water.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Do want: http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1965119
> 
> Man I really have to sell all the parts I don't need anymore lulz...


Access is denied... why is it that whenever I want to see something on that forum you guys link to, I never can. Even registered and activated my account and still can't see it...


----------



## stren

login, then back, then refresh


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> login, then back, then refresh


I've logged out and back in several times and still nope.


----------



## stren

well I'll help you out then it's two titans for 775 each lulz


----------



## deafboy

Don't you have to be approved on evga first?


----------



## derickwm

Yup, need 50 posts + approved from staff.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> well I'll help you out then it's two titans for 775 each lulz


buy!!!!


----------



## derickwm

Stahhhhhhhhp don't encourage him.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Stahhhhhhhhp don't encourage him.


At least he might actually use them.


----------



## deafboy

Titan compute ftw...


----------



## derickwm

You obviously don't know Stren.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> You obviously don't know Stren.


lulz


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Also got my black socket cap screws in for the radiators:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a 30mm for the 360 rads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll need to order some 8 or 10mm screws for the other side and 35mm ones for the UT60s


I did some searching for the 35mm screws and came up with this. You wanna be careful searching, you might end up with Din 7991 - a flat socket cap screw.

30mm

35mm

danke, stren ;-)


----------



## wongwarren

Where did you get those 120 to 140 adapters for your fans? I've been trying to find them for forever......


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> Where did you get those 120 to 140 adapters for your fans? I've been trying to find them for forever......


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11897/duc-51/BGears_140mm_to_120mm_Slim_Profile_Fan_Adapter_-_Black.html

There ya go!









Jeffinslaw


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> Where did you get those 120 to 140 adapters for your fans? I've been trying to find them for forever......


http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=29195

both bgears and bitspower sell them in various colors


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> I did some searching for the 35mm screws and came up with this. You wanna be careful searching, you might end up with Din 7991 - a flat socket cap screw.
> 
> 30mm
> 
> 35mm
> 
> danke, stren ;-)


Stren take a look at Bolt Depot this is a good cheap place to find screws and bolts.. http://www.boltdepot.com/


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11897/duc-51/BGears_140mm_to_120mm_Slim_Profile_Fan_Adapter_-_Black.html
> 
> There ya go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=29195
> 
> both bgears and bitspower sell them in various colors


I wonder if they ship to Malaysia..


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> I did some searching for the 35mm screws and came up with this. You wanna be careful searching, you might end up with Din 7991 - a flat socket cap screw.
> 
> 30mm
> 
> 35mm
> 
> danke, stren ;-)


Perfect cheaper than the amazon 30mm's too. I'm going to wait on the 35's as I may not need them for the UT60s as they have no adapter








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Stren take a look at Bolt Depot this is a good cheap place to find screws and bolts.. http://www.boltdepot.com/


Ah yeah I didn't see any M3's on there
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> I wonder if they ship to Malaysia..


Someone who sells them must. They are pretty common









Also EVGA confirmed that the x79 dark should support 128gb registered ecc ram and a e5-2687w v2 just fine


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Ah yeah I didn't see any M3's on there


http://www.boltdepot.com/Metric_socket_products.aspx?nv=l

They have these in 3mm and nice black finish.... But I know you can get these a lot of places just had good luck with them and they ship fast and good price..


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> http://www.boltdepot.com/Metric_socket_products.aspx?nv=l
> 
> They have these in 3mm and nice black finish.... But I know you can get these a lot of places just had good luck with them and they ship fast and good price..


Ah yeah I misread the thing and thought they only had one M3 bolt in 5mm length, rather than clicking through to see they had many. So yeah - me noobing it up like always


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Ahem. Look at my current build, it'll be finished before yours!


How many times have you said this and in how many logs Derick


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Ahem. Look at my current build, it'll be finished before yours!
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have you said this and in how many logs Derick
Click to expand...

*in your current log*


----------



## derickwm

Everywhere I can?


----------



## stren

Radiators arrived


----------



## stren

A box










That shipped remarkably quickly, it got here last night, and I didn't notice, so it sat there all night long:










Christmas morning. 8 Rads:










Stack those rads, rads love to be stacked:










Now lets add the other ones I already had cause they wanna be stacked too:










MORA wants in, but it needs to be stripped:










Nice and nekkid and clean:










This is what's going in thief:










This is the rest of the hoard excluding 2 560s, 3 360s and a 120 lulz:










Playing around:





































That's it for now...


----------



## derickwm

I've seen better.


----------



## Sunreeper

One of you change your avatar its confusing


----------



## seross69

you have almost as many rads as I do!!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> you have almost as many rads as I do!!


I have 19, how many do you have?


----------



## seross69

I have 35 just about 1 of each one


----------



## seross69

EK-CoolStream RAD XTC (140) 2 Radiator
EK-CoolStream RAD XTC (420) 2 Radiator
EK-CoolStream RAD XT (360) 1 Radiator
Magicool 180 Slim Radiator - Triple 180/35mm 2 Radiator
Magicool 180 Slim Radiator - Dual 180/35mm 1 Radiator
Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 560mm 2 Radiator
Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 480 Radiator 1 Radiator
Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 560 Radiator 2
Watercool MO-RA3 9x140mm Pro - Black 1 Radiator
Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 480mm 1 Radiator
Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 480mm 1 Radiator
Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 480mm 1 Radiator
Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 180mm Triple 2 Radiator
Aquacomputer Airplex Modularity Rad System 360mm - Copper Fins, D5 Pump, Stainless Side Panels (AQ-33040) 1 Radiator
Aquacomputer Airplex Modularity Rad System 480mm - Copper Fins, One Loop, Stainless Side Panels (AQ-33051) 1 Radiator
Aquacomputer Airplex Modularity System 420 Radiator / Pump / Reservoir Combo - Copper Fins - D5 Pump (33045) 2 Radiator
XSPC Radiator EX560 quad 140mm 1 Radiator
Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 240 Radiator 2 Radiator
Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 240mm 1 Radiator
Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 240mm 1 Radiator
Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 280mm 1 Radiator
Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 280mm 1 Radiator
Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 280mm 1 Radiator
Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta Single 120mm Radiator - 80mm Thick!! - Custom Painted White 1 Radiator
Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 120mm 1 Radiator
Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 120mm 1 Radiator
Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 120mm 1 Radiator

The sad thing is I dont know what I am going to do with all of these????


----------



## derickwm




----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> lotsarads
> 
> The sad thing is I dont know what I am going to do with all of these????












Now that is a train I can get onboard










Wow you really are suffering from excessive insanity. Have you considered a reality tv show?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> EK-CoolStream RAD XTC (140) 2 Radiator
> EK-CoolStream RAD XTC (420) 2 Radiator
> EK-CoolStream RAD XT (360) 1 Radiator
> Magicool 180 Slim Radiator - Triple 180/35mm 2 Radiator
> Magicool 180 Slim Radiator - Dual 180/35mm 1 Radiator
> Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 560mm 2 Radiator
> Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 480 Radiator 1 Radiator
> Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 560 Radiator 2
> Watercool MO-RA3 9x140mm Pro - Black 1 Radiator
> Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 480mm 1 Radiator
> Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 480mm 1 Radiator
> Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 480mm 1 Radiator
> Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 180mm Triple 2 Radiator
> Aquacomputer Airplex Modularity Rad System 360mm - Copper Fins, D5 Pump, Stainless Side Panels (AQ-33040) 1 Radiator
> Aquacomputer Airplex Modularity Rad System 480mm - Copper Fins, One Loop, Stainless Side Panels (AQ-33051) 1 Radiator
> Aquacomputer Airplex Modularity System 420 Radiator / Pump / Reservoir Combo - Copper Fins - D5 Pump (33045) 2 Radiator
> XSPC Radiator EX560 quad 140mm 1 Radiator
> Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 240 Radiator 2 Radiator
> Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 240mm 1 Radiator
> Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 240mm 1 Radiator
> Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 280mm 1 Radiator
> Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 280mm 1 Radiator
> Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 280mm 1 Radiator
> Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta Single 120mm Radiator - 80mm Thick!! - Custom Painted White 1 Radiator
> Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 120mm 1 Radiator
> Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 120mm 1 Radiator
> Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 120mm 1 Radiator
> 
> The sad thing is I dont know what I am going to do with all of these????


Can you give some to me







Who needs that many radiators let me take some off your hands


----------



## seross69

like i said i am going to test and find the best rads for what i am doing!!









Just glad I did not have to pay for most of these


----------



## Sunreeper

How you get free rads SHOWW ME YOUR WAYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS?


----------



## derickwm

Seross trade me some rads and a PSU for all my 55mm thick fans, their definition is excessive insanity.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

I used to like those powerful thick fans. Then I took an arrow to the knee. Now I'm just tired of the noise. My next build will be dead silent.

Sorry, couldn't resist. xD


----------



## stren

so.... the usual thread derailment then...


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> so.... the usual thread derailment then...


Yup. Should we start posting gifs?


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> so.... the usual thread derailment then...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Should we start posting gifs?
Click to expand...

I'll startttt


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Seross trade me some rads and a PSU for all my 55mm thick fans, their definition is excessive insanity.


what do you want for 4 of the fans??


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> what do you want for 4 of the fans??












This could be done by PM, but seeing as you're putting it here I will say that 4 is not excessive insanity. That's less than 1/8th per radiator







I would refuse to sell you less than 50 just on principal.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> what do you want for 4 of the fans??


Here's a link to his sale thread.


----------



## seross69

stop being mean to me I have not slept in 24 hours and I am sitting in airport lounge drinking..


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> stop being mean to me I have not slept in 24 hours and I am sitting in airport lounge drinking..












how are we being mean again?


----------



## stren

Let me know if anyone sees reasonably priced AP15s


----------



## Sunreeper

Me too


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

I enjoy the fact that you take part in derailing your own thread in the cutest way possible. It takes a real man surrounded by other men like us to pull that off.











#KINGIGUANAFORADMIN NOT FAT! #KINGIGUANAFORADMIN JUST BIG BONED!


----------



## derickwm

KING IGUANA NOT PLEASED THAT YOU USED SPACES IN TAGS


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> KING IGUANA NOT PLEASED THAT YOU USED SPACES IN TAGS


lol'd


----------



## stren

If you want to see a smoked plexi x79 dark combo, then please go vote on my idea at thinkcell:

http://thinkcell.ekwb.com/idea/evga--x79-dark-vrmsouthbridgei039d-lo-block



+



=


----------



## derickwm

"Meh"


----------



## Sunreeper

Derick could you talk to the dudes at ek and tell them to make a proper plexi block for the 7970


----------



## derickwm

With 700 series out and 8000 series coming, I doubt there will be any more 7970 SKUs coming, sorry man.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> With 700 series out and 8000 series coming, I doubt there will be any more 7970 SKUs coming, sorry man.


unless 8970 blocks fit the 7970


----------



## derickwm

AMD isn't Nvidia


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> AMD isn't Nvidia


Yeah they give us real overclocking, good quad gpu scaling, 6 multiple displays and trade us poor frame times and no lightboost support









Hopefully poor frame times will be resolved soon with the new drivers, and if they add lightboost, it might be time for me to swap


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> With 700 series out and 8000 series coming, I doubt there will be any more 7970 SKUs coming, sorry man.


Yeah understandable but it was worth a try just tell them to have proper plexi blocks for the 8000 series








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> AMD isn't Nvidia




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> AMD isn't Nvidia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they give us real overclocking, good quad gpu scaling, 6 multiple displays and trade us poor frame times and no lightboost support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully poor frame times will be resolved soon with the new drivers, and if they add lightboost, it might be time for me to swap
Click to expand...


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> If you want to see a smoked plexi x79 dark combo, then please go vote on my idea at thinkcell:
> 
> http://thinkcell.ekwb.com/idea/evga--x79-dark-vrmsouthbridgei039d-lo-block
> 
> 
> 
> +
> 
> 
> 
> =


Is this the new motherboard I just got a email about?? IF so how did you get your grubby hands on one??


----------



## derickwm

Handing out favours on his spare time.


----------



## deafboy

Make it happen...get it.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Is this the new motherboard I just got a email about?? IF so how did you get your grubby hands on one??


cause i'm a boss


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Is this the new motherboard I just got a email about?? IF so how did you get your grubby hands on one??
> 
> 
> 
> cause i'm a boss
Click to expand...

Can I be your employee and get free hardware


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Does putting a condom on count as sleeving _anything_?


You're not about to sleeve anything soon


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Hopefully poor frame times will be resolved soon with the new drivers, and if they add lightboost, it might be time for me to swap


1 down
http://www.overclock.net/t/1405761/lightboost-works-on-ati-now
Second ones going down on July 31st









I can't wait until amds 8000 series releases to lower GPU prices I really wanna try some nvidia cards too


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> 1 down
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1405761/lightboost-works-on-ati-now
> Second ones going down on July 31st
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait until amds 8000 series releases to lower GPU prices I really wanna try some nvidia cards too


Damn now y'all gonna be calling my bluff.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Hopefully poor frame times will be resolved soon with the new drivers, and if they add lightboost, it might be time for me to swap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 down
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1405761/lightboost-works-on-ati-now
> Second ones going down on July 31st
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait until amds 8000 series releases to lower GPU prices I really wanna try some nvidia cards too
Click to expand...

Week = made


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Hopefully poor frame times will be resolved soon with the new drivers, and if they add lightboost, it might be time for me to swap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 down
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1405761/lightboost-works-on-ati-now
> Second ones going down on July 31st
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait until amds 8000 series releases to lower GPU prices I really wanna try some nvidia cards too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Week = made
Click to expand...

Lol your welcome


----------



## derickwm

Dat last post at the link:

"Although Strobelight makes LightBoost easy on AMD products, Blur Busters only did testing of ToastyX Strobelight on nVidia products (I own multiple LightBoost monitors, both ASUS and BENQ).

I believe in supporting nVidia because they made LightBoost. If you have not purchased a GPU yet, please consider leaning towards nVidia instead of AMD. Although LightBoost can now be enabled independently of 3D Vision drivers (a side effect of any third party "easy LightBoost utility", which was VERY badly needed) - Blur Busters does not wish to upset nVidia, while gently pointing out that nVidia needs to un-bundle LightBoost 2D from 3D Vision, and make it make it easier to enable LightBoost (like turning VSYNC ON/OFF). Again, please lean towards the Green Side (aka nVidia products) if you haven't purchased or upgraded your GPU yet. At least, please consider buying a Geforce GTX 680, Geforce GTX 780 or Geforce Titan, when you upgrade your AMD GPU to the next generation - to support nVidia's invention of LightBoost."


----------



## Sunreeper

Wow that made my day


----------



## deafboy




----------



## Sunreeper

Ocn has the weirdest clubs
http://www.overclock.net/t/1392888/amd-tin-box-delidding-club


----------



## stren

Busy day - tested restriction on 8 titan blocks, 7 pairs of QDCs and 8 radiators


----------



## dmanstasiu

come on stren, step your game up.

i made nachos.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Busy day - tested restriction on 8 titan blocks, 7 pairs of QDCs and 8 radiators


Yay ! cant wait to see the foto/data dumps ;-)


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Image spam is not acceptable, regardless of thread context. Be sensible, guys. Thread cleaned.


----------



## derickwm

I think it was an accident. OCN glitches sometimes when you upload an image and don't refresh afterwards. That many times though...


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I think it was an accident. OCN glitches sometimes when you upload an image and don't refresh afterwards. That many times though...


Yeah...Huddler sometimes derps and gives triple posts, quad posts at the most, but it doesn't derp for 3 minutes straight and duplicate a post 26 times.


----------



## derickwm

Well this is Dman we're talking about... any level of derp is possible.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Well this is Dman we're talking about... any level of derp is possible.


^


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

I wish I would have seen what actually happened. I would have no idea how to regulate this thread anymore if I was an admin







. Stren, have you seen neverwet? Rust-Oleum picked it up and they sell it at home depot now. I think it would be interesting to coat a loop with it somehow... or at least someone with more knowledge regarding those types of physics should chime in on the flow restriction difference.

Probably completely unhelpful... but w/e


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I wish I would have seen what actually happened. I would have no idea how to regulate this thread anymore if I was an admin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Stren, have you seen neverwet? Rust-Oleum picked it up and they sell it at home depot now. I think it would be interesting to coat a loop with it somehow... or at least someone with more knowledge regarding those types of physics should chime in on the flow restriction difference.
> 
> Probably completely unhelpful... but w/e


You could make some pretty cool visual effects in reservoirs with it ... hmmm


----------



## derickwm

I want to coat my motherboard/all components in that.


----------



## Sunreeper

Never wet has a warning not to coat electronics with it. The guys at pcper tried it on a raspberry pi and put some water on it and the pi was fried


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Never wet has a warning not to coat electronics with it. The guys at pcper tried it on a raspberry pi and put some water on it and the pi was fried


well that's a shame


----------



## derickwm

Sad









Still would be cooler maybe in the res...and inside of tubing O.O


----------



## deafboy

I'm just going to spray derick with it...


----------



## Sunreeper

I still want to see what happens if the inside of the tubing or reservoir is coated with it. Would be cool too because there would be no plasticizer leeching since the fluid is not interacting with the tubing may also help with the flow rate and the life span of the pump if that's coated maybe


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> I'm just going to spray derick with it...











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> I still want to see what happens if the inside of the tubing or reservoir is coated with it. Would be cool too because there would be no plasticizer leeching since the fluid is not interacting with the tubing may also help with the flow rate and the life span of the pump if that's coated maybe


Exactly my thoughts. Be like those magnet trains.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Magnet trains do not work on the same concept as hydrophobic sprays derk


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> I'm just going to spray derick with it...


Just sooo wrong wow I am really dirty minded
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> I still want to see what happens if the inside of the tubing or reservoir is coated with it. Would be cool too because there would be no plasticizer leeching since the fluid is not interacting with the tubing may also help with the flow rate and the life span of the pump if that's coated maybe
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly my thoughts. Be like those magnet trains.
Click to expand...

So are you gonna try it for your build?







maybe ek could have there new waterblocks factory coated if it works really well

*if it does work really well and ek does implement something like that then in going to say that I'm obligated to at least 10% royalty for every card manufactured


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> I'm just going to spray derick with it...
> 
> 
> 
> Just sooo wrong wow I am really dirty minded
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> I still want to see what happens if the inside of the tubing or reservoir is coated with it. Would be cool too because there would be no plasticizer leeching since the fluid is not interacting with the tubing may also help with the flow rate and the life span of the pump if that's coated maybe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly my thoughts. Be like those magnet trains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So are you gonna try it for your build?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe ek could have there new waterblocks factory coated if it works really well
> 
> *if it does work really well and ek does implement something like that then in going to say that I'm obligated to at least 10% royalty for every card manufactured
Click to expand...

You're not going to get very much royalties since EK doesn't make any cards.


----------



## deafboy

TOILET BOWL SEAT!


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> TOILET BOWL SEAT!


I want to spray the top of one of my mom's flower pots and watch her stare as the water simply pools on the surface


----------



## derickwm

Why would you coat blocks with it... It doesn't seem like a very effective way to transfer heat from the copper to water if the water doesn't come into contact with the copper


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> I'm just going to spray derick with it...
> 
> 
> 
> Just sooo wrong wow I am really dirty minded
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> I still want to see what happens if the inside of the tubing or reservoir is coated with it. Would be cool too because there would be no plasticizer leeching since the fluid is not interacting with the tubing may also help with the flow rate and the life span of the pump if that's coated maybe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly my thoughts. Be like those magnet trains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So are you gonna try it for your build?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe ek could have there new waterblocks factory coated if it works really well
> 
> *if it does work really well and ek does implement something like that then in going to say that I'm obligated to at least 10% royalty for every card manufactured
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not going to get very much royalties since EK doesn't make any cards.
Click to expand...

For every block sold better?


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Why would you coat blocks with it... It doesn't seem like a very effective way to transfer heat from the copper to water if the water doesn't come into contact with the copper


Yeah I forgot that I was just thinking about the flow


----------



## deafboy

Go to stores and spray the sponges...


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Go to stores and spray the sponges...


----------



## deafboy

Or go over to a friends house and spray their bath towels


----------



## derickwm

As somebody who will be living with Dman soon, please stop giving him ideas.


----------



## Sunreeper

Even better spray all the spoons in the house


----------



## deafboy

Spray toilet paper....


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> As somebody who will be living with Dman soon, please stop giving him ideas.


"Stan why is there water levitating in our living room?"

"uhhhh ..... new toy came in. I neverwetted the whole apartment."


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I wish I would have seen what actually happened. I would have no idea how to regulate this thread anymore if I was an admin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Stren, have you seen neverwet? Rust-Oleum picked it up and they sell it at home depot now. I think it would be interesting to coat a loop with it somehow... or at least someone with more knowledge regarding those types of physics should chime in on the flow restriction difference.
> 
> Probably completely unhelpful... but w/e


Have you guys ever heard of Liquipel?


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

^^ looks like the exact same thing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Never wet has a warning not to coat electronics with it. The guys at pcper tried it on a raspberry pi and put some water on it and the pi was fried


That demonstration was REALLY shoddy. He did the worst spray job ever. Plus to be fair it did boot the first try, just not the second. I would say if you put a heavy enough coating it would work pretty swell. The biggest issue in getting an acceptable layer in places like under a capacitor.

As for cooling, coating everything besides heat sinks would probably improve flow still.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I want to coat my motherboard/all components in that.


I'm with Stan, COAT ALL THE THINGS!


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I want to coat my motherboard/all components in that.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with Stan, COAT ALL THE THINGS!
Click to expand...

Wait until you see his face when he tries boiling rice and finds out I coated all the rice grains


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Wait until you see his face when he tries boiling rice and finds out I coated all the rice grains


Don't forget the pasta and bread.


----------



## derickwm

Jokes on you, I can't eat pasta and bread :sozo:


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Jokes on you, I can't eat pasta and bread


You posted a picture of your lunch which was a sandwich...so....


----------



## derickwm

Gluten free bread has it's own coating to prevent being coated.


----------



## Sunreeper

Coat the tips of the glass with neverwet and watch the drink just spill everywhere


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Now lets add the other ones I already had cause they wanna be stacked too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


All that hardware and a E90 only?








Pretty sure you could've gone with a 6er with the same hardware (but that requires settling down)


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> All that hardware and a E90 only?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure you could've gone with a 6er with the same hardware (but that requires settling down)


lulz I ain't that much of a baller. In all fairness, I did try the old E60 M5 with the V10 (I wanted 4 doors and the gran coupes weren't out) - though it was out of my budget, but it scared the pants off of me, not because it was fast necessarily, but because it was too quiet. You were at 110 before you knew it, and it felt like you were doing 50. It would have been speeding ticket central. The N52 E90 is a bit less sound proofed, a lot higher mpg and still decently fast day to day (buckets of torque particularly with a tune) and most importantly in my budget. San Diego is expensive to live and cars are about the worst investment you can ever make so yeah







Maybe if someone wants to buy my company for lots of money then I'll pick up an M4/6 gran coupe or maybe just keep the E90 rolling and go with the new stingray lulz.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> lulz I ain't that much of a baller. In all fairness, I did try the old E60 M5 with the V10 (I wanted 4 doors and the gran coupes weren't out) - though it was out of my budget, but it scared the pants off of me, not because it was fast necessarily, but because it was too quiet. You were at 110 before you knew it, and it felt like you were doing 50. It would have been speeding ticket central. The N52 E90 is a bit less sound proofed, a lot higher mpg and still decently fast day to day (buckets of torque particularly with a tune) and most importantly in my budget. San Diego is expensive to live and cars are about the worst investment you can ever make so yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if someone wants to buy my company for lots of money then I'll pick up an M4/6 gran coupe or maybe just keep the E90 rolling and go with the new stingray lulz.


well, that was a problem of the V10








why are cars so bad for investment? (plus who buys cars as an investment especially when you can ride them/collect them)


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> well, that was a problem of the V10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why are cars so bad for investment? (plus who buys cars as an investment especially when you can ride them/collect them)


Well not that most people buy them for an investment, but just that they depreciate so badly. If you buy a nice house, there's a chance it will stay the same price or even increase, if it decreases it won't decrease that much. If you buy a nice car, unless it's a classic car it's going to lose all that value no matter what. That's all I mean, in the scale of using money to buy something nice, computers and cars depreciate the most









I took the car in for service today and got a F10 535i msport package loaner. Pretty darn big, kinda like a boat, but having an 8 speed gearbox and adjustable suspension is nice. Not sure if it's DCT but it shifts pretty quick and has the paddles and HUD. I still miss a manual, but 90mph at 2.2krpm as opposed to 3.2krpm in my 6MT makes it a nice freeway cruiser.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Well not that most people buy them for an investment, but just that they depreciate so badly. If you buy a nice house, there's a chance it will stay the same price or even increase, if it decreases it won't decrease that much. If you buy a nice car, unless it's a classic car it's going to lose all that value no matter what. That's all I mean, in the scale of using money to buy something nice, computers and cars depreciate the most
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took the car in for service today and got a F10 535i msport package loaner. Pretty darn big, kinda like a boat, but having an 8 speed gearbox and adjustable suspension is nice. Not sure if it's DCT but it shifts pretty quick and has the paddles and HUD. I still miss a manual, but 90mph at 2.2krpm as opposed to 3.2krpm in my 6MT makes it a nice freeway cruiser.


Yeah, i've heard the F10 handles like a boat too, so said my dad.
you can/could buy manual for F10, but im not sure if it was only for M5 or not.


----------



## socketus

All your prattling on about bimmers, led me to these vids


----------



## deafboy

Mod the bimmer or sell it... it's the law (or should be).


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Mod the bimmer or sell it... it's the law (or should be).


Lulz believe it or not I was waiting for thief to be done before I got an engine tune







and I think I derped earlier and said n52 instead of n54... anyway.. I have not much else to report...


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Lulz believe it or not I was waiting for thief to be done before I got an engine tune
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I think I derped earlier and said n52 instead of n54... anyway.. I have not much else to report...


oh lawd
for a second i thought you had a 328i








so yeah, N54 can get great tunes; hit dinan for more.
is your car safe from the HPFP thing? N54 is infamous for that...


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Lulz believe it or not I was waiting for thief to be done before I got an engine tune
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I think I derped earlier and said n52 instead of n54... anyway.. I have not much else to report...


Waiting for this to be done before mods.... sooo, you're never ever getting mods. Got it.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> oh lawd
> for a second i thought you had a 328i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so yeah, N54 can get great tunes; hit dinan for more.
> is your car safe from the HPFP thing? N54 is infamous for that...


Yeah I've had the HPFP replaced three times in 35K miles, the last one was the updated model number though and so far so good. Injectors replaces and a walnut blasting done. Yeah *plenty* of n54 tunes and aftermarket FBO parts though there are plenty better than dinan. They kinda derped on the turbo tunes. Vishnu and Cobb have some nice stuff. Did you see the Vishnu 650whp single turbo upgrade? I'd probably only do something mild like a tune + either intercooler or methanol injection. Tune + meth would run <2K for another ~120hp







Anything more than that and I feel like it might be better to wait a few years and pick up a 2nd hand F30 M3. I'm not really into big turbos, as I already notice the lag on these tiny snails so a big single doesn't entice me that much even though the power numbers make my mouth water.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah I've had the HPFP replaced three times in 35K miles, the last one was the updated model number though and so far so good. Injectors replaces and a walnut blasting done. Yeah *plenty* of n54 tunes and aftermarket FBO parts though there are plenty better than dinan. They kinda derped on the turbo tunes. Vishnu and Cobb have some nice stuff. Did you see the Vishnu 650whp single turbo upgrade? I'd probably only do something mild like a tune + either intercooler or methanol injection. Tune + meth would run <2K for another ~120hp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything more than that and I feel like it might be better to wait a few years and pick up a 2nd hand F30 M3. I'm not really into big turbos, as I already notice the lag on these tiny snails so a big single doesn't entice me that much even though the power numbers make my mouth water.











F80 M3 was spotted with a carbon fiber roof in LV recently, so thats something








Also i dont know why but the 3er is called F30 whereas the M3 is F80, same with the 4er.

also why stop at a F80? get a E92 M3


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F80 M3 was spotted with a carbon fiber roof in LV recently, so thats something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also i dont know why but the 3er is called F30 whereas the M3 is F80, same with the 4er.
> 
> also why stop at a F80? get a E92 M3


Ah yeah you're right. Lulz yeah the E90/92 M3 was tempting for a bit, high revving responsive v8 and all that, but I really don't go to the track, so it'd be nice to have a bit more torque in the day to day. For now I'll just be chilling with the 335 until someone decides to give me a lot more money


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Ah yeah you're right. Lulz yeah the E90/92 M3 was tempting for a bit, high revving responsive v8 and all that, but I really don't go to the track, so it'd be nice to have a bit more torque in the day to day. For now I'll just be chilling with the 335 until someone decides to give me a lot more money











lets hope so!


----------



## stren

Been a busy month
- Published the QDC review
- Recorded a bunch of videos (not edited yet lulz)
- took a bunch of restriction numbers on half of my rads, as well as all the titan blocks
- got the SE titan block in and ran it
- sold one of the R4E/3930Ks in preperation for future plans








- built a new bench and shelving unit for the garage:

I needed more surface space in the garage, I have a small woodworking bench and it was always piled up high with parts, sleeve, cables and the like. Every time I'd taken the TX10 apart it filled up the house, and that meant it had to be speedily put back together again which meant progress was always few and far between. The new plan meant having the TX10 in the garage and working with a temporary testbench setup on my desk until the TX10 was ready. However there was little space in the garage. We'd been in the house 5 months now and I still hadn't sorted out the garage because there wasn't enough shevling. So I saw a cheapo kit to build a bench and shelving unit and thought I'd give it a shot as it might speed up the process and leave me with something strong enough for what I wanted. The parts arrived a month or so back, but I hadn't had time to do anything with them, so I finally went to the hardware store and arrange to get some lumber delivered:

I had it cut down at the store because I don't trust myself with a 4ftx8ft board on a small tablesaw:










Bunch o' boards and a bunch of 2x4's:










Although I call myself a wood worker and therefore building a bench out of 2x4s and some crappy kit legs was hardly the epitome of skill, I knew myself well enough to know that I needed something that I could get built in a day. Otherwise I would make it another ridiculous project. So I unpacked the crappy kit:










And layed some pieces out before comitting to the size:










Initially I was thinking of maybe doing something smaller, but unless I went to 4 ft, the savings weren't really there, so I decided to roll with a massive 8 foot long surface:










Two sides coming along










Getting ready to test fit the top surface










It fitted, so it was time to start working our way up:










First floor screwed in, second floor in place:










and done:










Time for the shelving unit:










The instructions want you to lay the 2x4's flat, but of course they carry less load that way. Mind you maybe at that point the cheap black end pieces would have died, so maybe it doesn't matter. So I layed them out rotated, but the joints were weak so I moved the pieces to the edge and screwed them in from the vertical supports. This really reinforced the shelves:










It also meant no cutting which is always a bonus. I also changed my mind and went for 18" shelves rather than the 24" I was going to do. This meant that I didn't need to buy fourth sheet of plywood, but oh well.










All done and shelves screwed down. In reality, the plastic pieces are pretty redundant. I should have just built the shelves as frames and then screwed straight into those from the vertical supports and not bought any of the kit stuff. I'll know for next time I guess. There she is all filled up:










I also wanted to paint the bench white so that I could use it for photos as well as write on it with a sharpie for the shelves. Because it was heavy I didn't want stuff to fall off the back so I added a board to the back and then stiffened it with some spare pieces of 2x4:










All done except for mounting the power strip:










Starting to fill up with parts:










So now I have no excuse not to work on thief. Although I am waiting on some secret stuff and I'm also way behind on my reviews. But I can at least tinker with it whenever I get some spare time now without having to commit a weekend to it


----------



## deafboy

There ya go! Nice!


----------



## socketus

You READ the manual ??? j/k .. now you've got your garage junk shelved


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> You READ the manual ??? j/k .. now you've got your garage junk shelved


Lol I never used to, these days sadly I sometimes do







Yeah I still have a pile of junk to sort out, and some of the stuff in the shelves will go too


----------



## deafboy

Come clean and organize mine next?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Nice and all, but plywood just doesn't hold up for a long amount of time with high humidity. Still though, it should last a while.

Honestly it would have looked better stained IMO, but the added faux studio is very nice. Also it's way less work.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Come clean and organize mine next?


lol no








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Nice and all, but plywood just doesn't hold up for a long amount of time with high humidity. Still though, it should last a while.
> 
> Honestly it would have looked better stained IMO, but the added faux studio is very nice. Also it's way less work.


Yeah I haven't noticed it being a problem with any of the plywood I've had hanging about for the past five years so I think it'll be ok for the next five and who can predict what'll happen beyond that. It's not that humid here anyway







well not like florida anyway.


----------



## deafboy

Was worth a shot


----------



## nvidiaftw12

5 years? Lol. I was talking more 25-50.

I tend to make stuff I want to last a lifetime.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> 5 years? Lol. I was talking more 25-50.
> 
> I tend to make stuff I want to last a lifetime.


There are things I make that I want to last a lifetime and those yes I don't make out of cheap ply and 2x4s









I have no idea if we'll move and not have room for this, so thats why I tried to cheap it out as much as possible


----------



## dmanstasiu

Slovenian Seal of Approval


----------



## derickwm

When you told me you built a bench... I was not expecting this o.o


----------



## Hukkel

That looks like a great and easy bench to build like that. What brand/type is that?


----------



## SinatraFan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> That looks like a great and easy bench to build like that. What brand/type is that?


Second that.... where did you buy the parts?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> That looks like a great and easy bench to build like that. What brand/type is that?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> Second that.... where did you buy the parts?


The plastic parts are made by a company called 2x4basics, they sell them on amazon. Then you buy your lumber for the size you need. The instructions even includes the math you need for it. I went overkill by using 3/4" plywood and I honestly think the plastic parts are the weakest. If you made some legs out of 2 2x6's on each corner it would probably be stronger, although you have to be a bit more displicined with your measurements to make sure everything is straight and you might need a 2nd person to help you. I did this all on my own.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> When you told me you built a bench... I was not expecting this o.o


What did you think I meant?


----------



## dmanstasiu




----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## stren

Got a package from Monsoon - they are sponsoring the build. I still hadn't requested the fittings yet as I'm still not 100% sure what I needed. But I wanted to get rid of the alphacool copper colored stop fittings on the radiators. All 30 of them


















Monsoon also shipped a sample of the new updated LED, it's brighter and a more tweaked angle for lighting up tube from the inside. I'll have to give it a go.










They also sent me two bay reservoirs to review, one D5 and one DDC:

*D5 type in blue:*



















Opened up:










Supplying all the allen keys is nice:










Color coordination on the screws is a nice touch!










After looking at the instructions I found that this is actually upside down:










I.E. The fill ports preloaded with silver bullets should be at the top and the bank of LEDs should be a the bottom










The reservoir is made up of five main pieces:

- 6mm Thick powder coated Aluminum plate
- Glass window
- Main body in cast nylon
- Back piece in PVC to absorb vibrations that can be swapped for a multi port or a different type of pump mount
- Locking metal pump cover with molded silicone mounting hardware

The large pump cover is threaded and comes off quickly:










The part of the top that sits close to the impeller is not angled in the same way that many D5 tops are










The fill ports have a "fence" around them so that small spills are contained

*DDC type in red:*

Box is the same










The red I think is sexier:










The two red dots on the front control the LED system

Venting for the back of the DDC as they can get hot










Two LED banks:










Pre fitted antimicrobial silver bullets:


----------



## PCModderMike

Over 120 unread posts since the last time I was in here....I came for a laugh...I am not disappointed.


----------



## stren

No real building work done on thief as I've been too busy with reviews and work. But I did buy some more fans and did some other background work







This is now my total stash of gentle typhoons (excluding a couple in my benching setup):

9 for the Mora 140x9 (Push only)
16 for the 2 560s
24 for the 4 360s

The two 120 rads will get non GTs because I want something cooler looking for the chamber.

So thief will get 49 of these, I have 60 because I wanted 8 for the 2x240s for the S3 and then a few spare in case of deaths. Of course maybe I'll change my mind and run P/P on the mora or add in another 360 just because a total of 60 fans in the build is pretty lulztastic.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

I don't think you have enough fans there mate.


----------



## deafboy

No excess at all...


----------



## nvidiaftw12

I wonder why no place ever has those in stock...


----------



## Sunreeper

Well if all else fails at least he can build himself a spaceship with his case and fans.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> No excess at all...


We all know that excess leads to insanity









Looking forward to soldering and sleeving all of those







Next step, buy a suitable fan controller








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I wonder why no place ever has those in stock...


And sadly Scythe don't sponsor me /sigh
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Well if all else fails at least he can build himself a spaceship with his case and fans.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

That reminds me, my fan controller was warmer today than I ever remembered (prolly just my imagination), so I opened my case and felt one of the heatsinks...

Burnt the piss out of my finger. Those little things are HOT!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> That reminds me, my fan controller was warmer today than I ever remembered (prolly just my imagination), so I opened my case and felt one of the heatsinks...
> 
> Burnt the piss out of my finger. Those little things are HOT!


True story! Those 24V pump controllers for D5 strongs get hot too. Speaking of pumps Koolance sent me another bay res to test:










I have the older rev 1.3 that I'd used in various builds before. I used to run with a silver kill coil in the right chamber. I think it could have used one in the left chamber too because I suspect the flow never really involved the right chamber at all:










Anyway that'll get tested soonish


----------



## stren

Found another 4 GTs in the back of a shelf this weekend. So I think that makes 65 total lol. I'm seriously thinking about adding the 480 monsta in and running with one ssd and no hard drives at all per rig. The ssds will use external docks I think, and the 3TB drives will shift to the HTPC which will act as FS duties


----------



## dmanstasiu

geez man


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geez man


Well my main issue with adding a radiator to the PSU chamber was that it made access to HDDs and PSUs hard. If I shift the PSUs over to use the 2/4 slots on the left side, the right side will be completely free for the monsta 480. By removing the HDD rack and running only SSDs in external docks I then have easy access space on the left side to the PSU wiring and all three base mounted radiators. The only question is whether the monsta blocks off the pumps I'm planning to put in that same space. I might have to swap it out for a slimmer model.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Well my main issue with adding a radiator to the PSU chamber was that it made access to HDDs and PSUs hard. If I shift the PSUs over to use the 2/4 slots on the left side, the right side will be completely free for the monsta 480. By removing the HDD rack and running only SSDs in external docks I then have easy access space on the left side to the PSU wiring and all three base mounted radiators. The only question is whether the monsta blocks off the pumps I'm planning to put in that same space. I might have to swap it out for a slimmer model.


Sounds like you need a pedestal to me.


----------



## seross69

Yeah another pedestal!!


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Yeah another pedestal!!


How can you argue with this fine man's logical process? Just look at his build.


----------



## seross69

Go Big or go Home!!!!


----------



## derickwm

^^^


----------



## milkychipz

When I first saw that case, I sold my house and bought it to live in. It works nicely, plenty of space.


----------



## derickwm

'MURICA


----------



## seross69

???????????????????????????


----------



## barkinos98

DA BURD


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> DA BURD


Why don't you go buy some parts


----------



## barkinos98

because the only shop which sells parts does a 25% rebate each weekend so im waiting not to spend 1000TL more (which is a bit more than $500)


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> because the only shop which sells parts does a 25% rebate each weekend so im waiting not to spend 1000TL more (which is a bit more than $500)


excuses excuses !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Plus its not your money so why you worried about it???????????


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> excuses excuses !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Plus its not your money so why you worried about it???????????


umm
dude
its $500









and its my dad's money and he's mostly concerned about it


----------



## stren

In all seriousness no second pedestal to be honest, it'll just dominate the room too much more. I wish the top chamber was removable though and could be placed at the bottom so that the window was up higher relative to the whole case.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Please don't hijack someone else's build log, guys. It's stren's, not seross69's. Also, *do not* conduct any Marketplace sales or trades outside the MP. We have the system we do for a reason.


----------



## barkinos98

aight man sorry


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> Please don't hijack someone else's build log, guys. It's stren's, not seross69's. Also, *do not* conduct any Marketplace sales or trades outside the MP. We have the system we do for a reason.


You know a thread is getting good when chunky has to step in


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> In all seriousness no second pedestal to be honest, it'll just dominate the room too much more. I wish the top chamber was removable though and could be placed at the bottom so that the window was up higher relative to the whole case.


... build it higher, and replace a load-bearing wall with this pillar of awesome.


----------



## Citra

Sig worthy.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> Please don't hijack someone else's build log, guys. It's stren's, not seross69's. Also, *do not* conduct any Marketplace sales or trades outside the MP. We have the system we do for a reason.


I believe it's mine.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> Please don't hijack someone else's build log, guys. It's stren's, not seross69's. Also, *do not* conduct any Marketplace sales or trades outside the MP. We have the system we do for a reason.


This is a build log??

Oh yeah, I guess it is...


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> You know a thread is getting good when chunky has to step in


Yep, that's us, the Senior Fun Killers.







Though I was just the first one to check it since the live interface had conveniently frozen where things had gone wrong. I don't think anything got reported (of course...), though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I believe it's mine.


Irrelevant.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> In all seriousness no second pedestal to be honest, it'll just dominate the room too much more. I wish the top chamber was removable though and could be placed at the bottom so that the window was up higher relative to the whole case.


I think that is a relatively silly limitation. I don't think anyone outside of the computer industry will see it an not ask WHAT IS THAT?!?! Let alone everyone inside of the industry will go







WHAT IS THAT?!?!

A ped would raise the window... Or get more creative. I hear aluminum doesn't complain that much when subject to a cut-off wheel and rivets, though unfortunately it would ruin your pretty paint job.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I think that is a relatively silly limitation. I don't think anyone outside of the computer industry will see it an not ask WHAT IS THAT?!?! Let alone everyone inside of the industry will go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT IS THAT?!?!
> 
> A ped would raise the window... Or get more creative. I hear aluminum doesn't complain that much when subject to a cut-off wheel and rivets, though unfortunately it would ruin your pretty paint job.


Yeah I did think about modding that as you suggested, but I think so many panels won't fit together any more that it just wouldn't work without creating so many parts from scratch and repainting. Or maybe that's my excuse and I'm lazy /sigh But really at this point that just seems like a huge delay. Maybe save that for a rebuild, I'd like to be done haha









One thing that might work better would be to run the top compartment as one motherboard area, and then move the mora to where the motherboard came from. This would mean that the case could be put close to a wall without missing out on all the good stuff.


----------



## stren

Stuff arrived:




























After having ssds in raid as well as a variety of HDDs for a while I've been looking to simplify. Originally I had two 32gb ssds, a 128gb ssd 2 1TB drives and then over time it evolved to the present 512gig SSD and 3TB HDD for the workstation and 3x128gb + 1x64gb ssds on the gaming rig. With this drive I can carry the whole OS and data for my workstation to work and back and just drop it in the dock







The gaming rig will get the 512gb ssd. The HDD along with another 3TB drive will move to a HTPC setup for general file server and back up duties. No more messy setups







1 ssd per rig


----------



## dmanstasiu

YEAH NEW CARDBOARD BOXES


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> YEAH NEW CARDBOARD BOXES


AM I EXPECTED TO OPEN THEM TOO?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> YEAH NEW CARDBOARD BOXES
> 
> 
> 
> AM I EXPECTED TO OPEN THEM TOO?
Click to expand...

NO
WHY WOULD YOU RUIN SUCH BEAUTIFUL BOXES? YOU MONSTER


----------



## stren

TIL STAN IS A CAT


----------



## Sunreeper

WHY ARE WE YELLING?


----------



## dmanstasiu

WHY AM I A CAT


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> WHY ARE WE YELLING?


WHO KNOW'S


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Stuff arrived:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> After having ssds in raid as well as a variety of HDDs for a while I've been looking to simplify. Originally I had two 32gb ssds, a 128gb ssd 2 1TB drives and then over time it evolved to the present 512gig SSD and 3TB HDD for the workstation and 3x128gb + 1x64gb ssds on the gaming rig. With this drive I can carry the whole OS and data for my workstation to work and back and just drop it in the dock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gaming rig will get the 512gb ssd. The HDD along with another 3TB drive will move to a HTPC setup for general file server and back up duties. No more messy setups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 ssd per rig


DAT 1TB

I just bought a 250GB EVO, got it today....I did feel good about it...I mean I did...


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> WHO KNOW'S


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> WHY AM I A CAT


YOU'RE A BEAR

ALSO WHATS UP WITH ALL THESE EVOS SSDS RECENTLY ARE THEY BETTER THAN THE 840 PROS?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> WHY AM I A CAT


Because you love boxes
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> YOU'RE A BEAR
> 
> ALSO WHATS UP WITH ALL THESE EVOS SSDS RECENTLY ARE THEY BETTER THAN THE 840 PROS?


840 Pro is generally a bit better I think, EVO is better than the regular 840 for sure though and is priced better than the Pro. Plus it comes in 1TB sizes


----------



## Sunreeper

I wonder how the evo stacks up against the m500


----------



## dmanstasiu

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> I wonder how the evo stacks up against the m500


They probably sit next to each other very well. Both have the same dimensions.

If wondering how the EVO performs against the m500....EVO takes it.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> I wonder how the evo stacks up against the m500


evo > m500


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> I wonder how the evo stacks up against the m500


I think the evo is a good chunk better, anand reviewed it here

"With the EVO, Samsung puts forth a formidable competitor to the M500. It's faster, uses less power at idle and carries lower MSRPs for most of the capacity range.... The additional features that Samsung threw in the pot this round really show some innovative thinking. TurboWrite does a good job of blurring the lines between MLC and TLC performance, while Samsung's RAPID DRAM cache offers adventurous users a way of getting a taste of high-end PCIe SSD performance out of an affordable TLC SATA drive. "


----------



## dmanstasiu

Boxes


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> They probably sit next to each other very well. Both have the same dimensions.
> 
> If wondering how the EVO performs against the m500....EVO takes it.


lulz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> evo > m500


Yeah I nearly got the 960gb m500, but it was out of stock for a while and when it came back in stock the evo had been announced so I waited a bit for the reviews and then a bit longer before I could order this one


----------



## Rbby258

^ best choice ever lul


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> I wonder how the evo stacks up against the m500
> 
> 
> 
> I think the evo is a good chunk better, anand reviewed it here
> 
> "With the EVO, Samsung puts forth a formidable competitor to the M500. It's faster, uses less power at idle and carries lower MSRPs for most of the capacity range.... The additional features that Samsung threw in the pot this round really show some innovative thinking. TurboWrite does a good job of blurring the lines between MLC and TLC performance, while Samsung's RAPID DRAM cache offers adventurous users a way of getting a taste of high-end PCIe SSD performance out of an affordable TLC SATA drive. "
Click to expand...

THIS IS AWESOME







I thought this was a really new SSD so I assumed there were no comparisons yet. I had plans at getting the m500 but this has changed my mind


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> THIS IS AWESOME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was a really new SSD so I assumed there were no comparisons yet. I had plans at getting the m500 but this has changed my mind


Yeah it's new, officially went on sale last week I think, I ordered mine wednesday as soon as newegg notified my they had stock. Anand got an early sample for review before release


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Sweeeeet. But for $650, I think I'll stick with mt 120 gb.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Sweeeeet. But for $650, I think I'll stick with mt 120 gb.


Yeah for my personal rig it wouldn't make sense to spend that much when in a year the price will have dropped so much, but for work productivity it helps to be able to carry one drive into the office and just dock it either end.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Stuff arrived:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After having ssds in raid as well as a variety of HDDs for a while I've been looking to simplify. Originally I had two 32gb ssds, a 128gb ssd 2 1TB drives and then over time it evolved to the present 512gig SSD and 3TB HDD for the workstation and 3x128gb + 1x64gb ssds on the gaming rig. With this drive I can carry the whole OS and data for my workstation to work and back and just drop it in the dock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gaming rig will get the 512gb ssd. The HDD along with another 3TB drive will move to a HTPC setup for general file server and back up duties. No more messy setups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 ssd per rig


Stren you are almost as bad as me just showing boxes
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> YEAH NEW CARDBOARD BOXES


No one screams at me when I show cardboard boxes?????????
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> DAT 1TB
> 
> I just bought a 250GB EVO, got it today....I did feel good about it...I mean I did...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah it's new, officially went on sale last week I think, I ordered mine wednesday as soon as newegg notified my they had stock. Anand got an early sample for review before release


Did you get them with the sell price of 140??
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah for my personal rig it wouldn't make sense to spend that much when in a year the price will have dropped so much, but for work productivity it helps to be able to carry one drive into the office and just dock it either end.


I dont know newegg sent me a deal SO i GOT 4 OF THE 250GB FOR 600


----------



## dmanstasiu

Im not subscribed to your log


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Stren you are almost as bad as me just showing boxes
> No one screams at me when I show cardboard boxes?????????
> 
> Did you get them with the sell price of 140??
> I dont know newegg sent me a deal SO i GOT 4 OF THE 250GB FOR 600


No, the 1TB is not 140??? There's very little supply on the 1TB drives so they rarely go on sale.

Yeah it's always cheaper to get multiple small drives, but I just want one big drive. Four in raid might be faster, but after having various raid and JBOD setups I'd rather stick with one drive. I don't need the extra speed that a RAID setup would give. But one drive makes life so much easier for the reasons above


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> No, the 1TB is not 140??? There's very little supply on the 1TB drives so they rarely go on sale.
> 
> Yeah it's always cheaper to get multiple small drives, but I just want one big drive. Four in raid might be faster, but after having various raid and JBOD setups I'd rather stick with one drive. I don't need the extra speed that a RAID setup would give. But one drive makes life so much easier for the reasons above


Not really... it's usually less expensive to get one larger drive actually. The 840 EVO 1TB... $649.99, but the 500GB... $369.99... the 840 Pro 128GB... $122.99, but the 840 Pro 256GB... $212.99... It's almost always less expensive to go with the larger drive. Not too mention that up to 500GB class the drive's performance generally is faster than smaller capacity drives, so long of course as you stay in a manufacturer's model progression. The 256GB is actually a little slower than the 512GB, the 128 is a lot slower than the 256, etc... especially when moving larger files.

Prices:
http://pcpartpicker.com/parts/internal-hard-drive/#t=0&i=25&m=32

Speed comparison and benching:

840 Pro 128GB vs. 256GB
http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/742?vs=665

256GB vs 512GB
http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/665?vs=743

840 EVO 500 vs 1TB
http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/964?vs=962


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpacemanSpliff*
> 
> Not really... it's usually less expensive to get one larger drive actually. The 840 EVO 1TB... $649.99, but the 500GB... $369.99... the 840 Pro 128GB... $122.99, but the 840 Pro 256GB... $212.99... It's almost always less expensive to go with the larger drive. Not too mention that up to 500GB class the drive's performance generally is faster than smaller capacity drives, so long of course as you stay in a manufacturer's model progression. The 256GB is actually a little slower than the 512GB, the 128 is a lot slower than the 256, etc... especially when moving larger files.
> 
> Prices:
> http://pcpartpicker.com/parts/internal-hard-drive/#t=0&i=25&m=32
> 
> Speed comparison and benching:
> 
> 840 Pro 128GB vs. 256GB
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/742?vs=665
> 
> 256GB vs 512GB
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/665?vs=743
> 
> 840 EVO 500 vs 1TB
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/964?vs=962


Well I guess that's fair enough if you pay retail prices, the difference is that the 128 and 256 gigs often go on sale while the larger drives usually don't. In this case the recent sale price of $140 for 256 gig is cheaper than $650/4.

While the larger drives are often times slightly faster, I'm assuming that if you're choosing multiple small drives over a large drive you'll be putting them in a RAID array that makes use of striping to at least some degree and therefore would give a much larger speed advantage than any size difference would


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Well I guess that's fair enough if you pay retail prices, the difference is that the 128 and 256 gigs often go on sale while the larger drives usually don't. In this case the recent sale price of $140 for 256 gig is cheaper than $650/4.
> 
> While the larger drives are often times slightly faster, I'm assuming that if you're choosing multiple small drives over a large drive you'll be putting them in a RAID array that makes use of striping to at least some degree and therefore would give a much larger speed advantage than any size difference would


Of course the drawback there is that If you use RAID 0, it don't support TRIM function yet.. not that it's anything that can't be lived without...
Out of curiosity though... what $140 sale for what 256GB SSD though?


----------



## mizzousoccerfan

Subscrbing


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpacemanSpliff*
> 
> Of course the drawback there is that If you use RAID 0, it don't support TRIM function yet.. not that it's anything that can't be lived without...
> Out of curiosity though... what $140 sale for what 256GB SSD though?


It was on slickdeals, probably on ocn too. TRIM works on intel integrated RAID these days I thought? Eitherway once you have enough drives on a good controller even without trim you'll still outperform a normal drive with TRIM. I just like simplicity these days and one modern SSD is "fast enough" for me









My next decisions is which wood to use for some of the custom stuff I'll be making. I've always loved walnut, but it may be a bit dark. I do have some bamboo pieces that could work, but I'm not sure if it goes, I'll get some photos taken tomorrow hopefullly to compare and see what works.


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Black Walnut is very nice, but it doesn't actually have to be dark, that depends more on what kind of stain you use on it. In fact, my mom and dad just had a nice 40 ft black walnut blown down by a nasty storm about 6 weeks ago... good, solid, healthy wood if you're interested, only drawback is you'd have to travel to Ohio to get it lol. Cherry, Pine, and Oak all make beautiful furniture woods as well, but Oak and Walnut are heavy as hell... not sure how portable you want the desk to be, lol.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpacemanSpliff*
> 
> Black Walnut is very nice, but it doesn't actually have to be dark, that depends more on what kind of stain you use on it. In fact, my mom and dad just had a nice 40 ft black walnut blown down by a nasty storm about 6 weeks ago... good, solid, healthy wood if you're interested, only drawback is you'd have to travel to Ohio to get it lol. Cherry, Pine, and Oak all make beautiful furniture woods as well, but Oak and Walnut are heavy as hell... not sure how portable you want the desk to be, lol.


Aww man yeah ohio is kinda far, plus I'd need to know how to cut up the trunk and dry it out properly. That is a bit beyond my woodworking skill level. The wood is not actually for the desk (yet) although I did build a massive desk out of walnut back in high school. It's for thief itself







To be honest I hate staining wood, I'd much rather work with the right color of wood first and then just use a plain finish. Photos to come as soon as it get's a bit brighter. It'll be raw wood though so you'll have to imagine it being darker


----------



## stren

So I couldnt' find any walnut pieces in my scraps bin, but here are some other pieces that I wiped down with a bit of water to show better how it would look finished:










Left to right: bamboo, birds eye maple, cocobolo (I think)

The bamboo looks a bit more yellow in person, too yellow I'd say. I think the cocobolo looks pretty bad ass and if I inset some maple in it then it would provide a sweet contrast. Birds eye maple is a real pain to work though, you either resharpen your tools every five seconds or end up just sanding it instead of cutting it. Mind you cocobolo is freaking hard as nails too, but the regular grain helps a lot more. Walnut would be easier to work, but can almost be a little light in color I think. Striking contrast I think would be better given the grey of the exterior.

What do the all of you think?

Oh and here's a pic of the fish:


----------



## zosothepage

Wow man this rig is already beautiful the wood is taking a whole level.If you don't me asking what are going to use the wood on?And have you ever the HP/VOODOO PC Omen there a few of those with wood side panels.


----------



## Sunreeper

Hands down the cocobolo


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zosothepage*
> 
> Wow man this rig is already beautiful the wood is taking a whole level.If you don't me asking what are going to use the wood on?And have you ever the HP/VOODOO PC Omen there a few of those with wood side panels.


The plan is to start by making two covers for the 36 front drive bays to replace the default radiator flexbay grills. Once I'm done with that we'll see whether I want to do any more









Maybe the motherboard chamber could get some crazy inlay/veneer work lol.

I haven't seen that HP - I had seen some crazy wood stuff on some of the bit-tech builds before though. I'm not looking to go all out, more just to accentuate. Kinda like the wood trim in a fancy car I guess


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Hands down the cocobolo


You know when I built my desk back in highschool I wanted to use cocobolo, but it was extremely pricey and hard to get in the UK. Not to mention that much of it came from destroying rainforests. In retrospect I'm glad I didn't, it's a devil to work with anyway for furniture. But now that I'm in socal, there's a specialist supplier a few miles away who imports sustainable farmed cocobolo from mexico. So for smaller pieces it might work well







The hard part is that sanding it really takes off the natural oily sheen it has, when you plane it down just right it is just astonishingly beautiful!


----------



## zosothepage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> The plan is to start by making two covers for the 36 front drive bays to replace the default radiator flexbay grills. Once I'm done with that we'll see whether I want to do any more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the motherboard chamber could get some crazy inlay/veneer work lol.
> 
> I haven't seen that HP - I had seen some crazy wood stuff on some of the bit-tech builds before though. I'm not looking to go all out, more just to accentuate. Kinda like the wood trim in a fancy car I guess


I'll will look for some photo's after i put the baby to bed and yeah man i think that sounds better since you already have that beautiful powder coat on there I'm not gonna I'm super jealous haha your case and the color scheme your going is perfect I love the clean very professional yet extreme look it has.You have amazing talent man..


----------



## stren

Bought some wood for it, got a 1" piece and had the guys resaw it in two and finish it down to about the right size. With finish and a bit of UV aging it will get a good bit darker too. The colors should be beautiful...


----------



## socketus

I guess I missed the part where you state what the wood is for, unless its a stren-secret.

Looks great, but UV aging ? Now we're gonna see a buncha builds using UV aging on select woods


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> I guess I missed the part where you state what the wood is for, unless its a stren-secret.
> 
> Looks great, but UV aging ? Now we're gonna see a buncha builds using UV aging on select woods


lulz, not that I'm deliberately aging it, just that it'll happen and I'm ok with that







You can get finishes to resist the UV, but I'd rather stick more to a more natural finish. It'll be used for the front bay custom fan grill (4 360s mounted in the front).


----------



## TigerStripes

Hey stren -

I was just curious if you had gotten around to testing the updated LEDs from Monsoon you mentioned back in July. Any substantial improvement? I'm thinking of just ordering my own LEDs, since I'm going to want custom lengths on the tails and dupont terminals, but it would be worth seeing what changes they've already made and how well they work.

Thanks!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TigerStripes*
> 
> Hey stren -
> 
> I was just curious if you had gotten around to testing the updated LEDs from Monsoon you mentioned back in July. Any substantial improvement? I'm thinking of just ordering my own LEDs, since I'm going to want custom lengths on the tails and dupont terminals, but it would be worth seeing what changes they've already made and how well they work.
> 
> Thanks!


Yeah I've been running it in a system with dye though, for dye it's still too dark to be worthwhile. It is brighter, but to be honest I'd need to try it with regular water to really see, which means stripping this build down again which means completing my 900D review









I'm not sure if the new version is being shipped yet though, the one I got was an pre-release sample. There is nothing to stop you putting your own led in though. I'm tempted to order some super bright white LEDs myself to see if I can improve it with dye.


----------



## TigerStripes

I see. Yeah, I read your original review and will probably stay away from dyes anyway. I will likely play around with translucent and opaque tubing and see what results I can get. Did Monsoon happen to offer any specific info on the leds? Light angle (other than broad/narrow beam), mcd rating, that sort of thing? Just trying to get an idea of what they're offering and what I would need to find that could be an improvement.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TigerStripes*
> 
> I see. Yeah, I read your original review and will probably stay away from dyes anyway. I will likely play around with translucent and opaque tubing and see what results I can get. Did Monsoon happen to offer any specific info on the leds? Light angle (other than broad/narrow beam), mcd rating, that sort of thing? Just trying to get an idea of what they're offering and what I would need to find that could be an improvement.


They didn't give me mcd specs, originally they chose narrow angle LEDs for the tube ones and wide angle for the reservoirs. The new one is a bit wider than the old narrow one so sadly that's about all I know. Really though they'll always look best in the dark so it does depends how you like your room setup. If you like it well lit, it might be a waste.


----------



## TigerStripes

Gotcha. Thanks for the info!


----------



## chase11

I just read this whole thread within a couple of days. I thought dericks thread had a lot of offtopicness haha







anyway would love to see some more updates. I am completely jealous. Subbed


----------



## derickwm

My thread is champ.


----------



## Jeppzer

champagne? *licks*


----------



## stren

Put the titan up for sale and debating on these monitors... thoughts?


----------



## dmanstasiu

OCN is so ridiculous ... it's against the TOS to link to a FS thread in a non-marketplace section.

OOps.

Mentioned the TOS. Damn







theres another infraction


----------



## nvidiaftw12

What? Where. That's some complete bs if true.


----------



## stren

lulz it wouldn't surprise me. I've been wanting to do a portrait lightboost setup forever. Irony is that I wouldn't have the GPUs anymore to run it right now as I'm downsizing for a while until I get the rest of the build done. I also don't have the desk space for another 3 next to the U3011. So I could just wait and buy some later, but 600 for 3 seems like a decent deal.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> What? Where. That's some complete bs if true.


advertising fS threads or talking about infractions ?


----------



## stren

all


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Linking to fs threads. You can do so in your sig for Christ's sake. Why wouldn't they allow you to elsewhere on the forum?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Linking to fs threads. You can do so in your sig for Christ's sake. Why wouldn't they allow you to elsewhere on the forum?


Never mind, youre not allowed to ask how much a part is worth except in the marketplace.

But I have seen mods tell people not to advertise their FS thread in forums so idk what that's about


----------



## nvidiaftw12

n00b

The mods were probably telling someone that they couldn't link to an externally hosted classified, such as ebay.


----------



## dmanstasiu

no it was an ocn link


----------



## socketus

That's a heckuva deal @ $200 per, but unless you game a lot, the 24qe is a tn panel, and its annoying .. if you're surfing and start noticing the granular screen. My main surfing monitor is a 2 year old hp ips and it looks great. Also, being old n deef n blind, the no motion blur of the 24qe - while great - is somewhat lost on me. You can do the icc profile thing for the colors, that helps ... but I'm not a gamer like a CallSignVega is .. And the portrait thing - that bezel is thick ! But I don't feel like I want to learn how to de-bezel, let alone take out the matte screen.

There'll be another day .. get that build done. I don't think I've ever seen anyone change out so much gear .. oh wait .. Wermad. I think that he might beat you on that count ;-)


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> That's a heckuva deal @ $200 per, but unless you game a lot, the 24qe is a tn panel, and its annoying .. if you're surfing and start noticing the granular screen. My main surfing monitor is a 2 year old hp ips and it looks great. Also, being old n deef n blind, the no motion blur of the 24qe - while great - is somewhat lost on me. You can do the icc profile thing for the colors, that helps ... but I'm not a gamer like a CallSignVega is .. And the portrait thing - that bezel is thick ! But I don't feel like I want to learn how to de-bezel, let alone take out the matte screen.
> 
> There'll be another day .. get that build done. I don't think I've ever seen anyone change out so much gear .. oh wait .. Wermad. I think that he might beat you on that count ;-)


Yeah the idea is to keep the U3011 for workstation/photo/video editing duties and then run the lightboost panels only for gaming. I'm not a big gamer, mainly because I just don't have time









But it makes more sense to finish the build first and then see whats good when I'm done (and how much money is left lol)


----------



## stren

BTW if anyone sees any "golden under water" 3930K's for sale let me know. Must be a 3930K not a 4930K because my board has a bios from 1921 on it and I'm assuming it won't boot on a 4930K.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> BTW if anyone sees any "golden under water" 3930K's for sale let me know. Must be a 3930K not a 4930K because my board has a bios from 1921 on it and I'm assuming it won't boot on a 4930K.


http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=85742


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=85742


hmm well I registered, but can't see the fs forum yet, can you tell me what the details are? Wondering if i should buy a r4e instead. Need to debug the 3930k/R4E that won't boot for the last week.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> hmm well I registered, but can't see the fs forum yet, can you tell me what the details are? Wondering if i should buy a r4e instead. Need to debug the 3930k/R4E that won't boot for the last week.


1. For sell good 3930K, retail max benching 5670 MHz

Price - 500 euro shipped in EU


----------



## stren

Thanks! Yikes on that being euros though. I guess I'll pick up a 2nd R4E again to test the CPU on instead, then wait and pickup a high clocking 4930K or a 3930K for US prices, sell the R3E/990X and then RMA whichever R4E/3930K parts are broken. Then when the R4EBE is launched I'll trade in one of the R4Es


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Thanks! Yikes on that being euros though. I guess I'll pick up a 2nd R4E again to test the CPU on instead, then wait and pickup a high clocking 4930K or a 3930K for US prices, sell the R3E/990X and then RMA whichever R4E/3930K parts are broken. Then when the R4EBE is launched I'll trade in one of the R4Es


he would ship to you, golden cpus are not cheap and 500 euros is not a bad price just a tad under new price for a 5.7ghz cpu.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> he would ship to you, golden cpus are not cheap and 500 euros is not a bad price just a tad under new price for a 5.7ghz cpu.


Yeah I hear you, I guess I thought the exchange rate was worse than it is. So about $100 over retail here (if you don't pay sales tax) which like you said isn't bad for a golden chip. Anyone know how high the 4930Ks have been running on water now? Are they still in the mid 4's? A faster IMC and PCIE3 would be nice, but so are high clocks lulz.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah I hear you, I guess I thought the exchange rate was worse than it is. So about $100 over retail here (if you don't pay sales tax) which like you said isn't bad for a golden chip. Anyone know how high the 4930Ks have been running on water now? Are they still in the mid 4's? A faster IMC and PCIE3 would be nice, but so are high clocks lulz.


4.4 - 4.8ghz depending on how you like to have your max volts 5.3ghz should be doable 24/7


----------



## stren

5.3? You mean on a 3930K not a 4930?

I've personally killed 32nm chips before at 1.55, so these days I like to run 1.47 max vcore. I like golden chips to last to be honest.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> 5.3? You mean on a 3930K not a 4930?
> 
> I've personally killed 32nm chips before at 1.55, so these days I like to run 1.47 max vcore. I like golden chips to last to be honest.


that chip is

5700mhz @ 1.67v
5400mhz @ 1.61v

guessing 5ghz @ 1.37-42v


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> that chip is
> 
> 5700mhz @ 1.67v
> 5400mhz @ 1.61v
> 
> guessing 5ghz @ 1.37v


oh I see the 5.3 was for that golden chip. Nice. I'd be pretty happy with 5.1 24/7







Stupid hwbot still isn't letting me see fs section though.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> oh I see the 5.3 was for that golden chip. Nice. I'd be pretty happy with 5.1 24/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid hwbot still isn't letting me see fs section though.


yeah sorry, hmm not sure why. You activated your account?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> yeah sorry, hmm not sure why. You activated your account?


Yeah I never got an activation email, am I failing to read instructions somewhere?


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah I never got an activation email, am I failing to read instructions somewhere?


just see this

To be approved for the Marketplace, you need to be active for at least 90 days at HWBOT

Would need someone else to contact him for you.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> just see this
> 
> To be approved for the Marketplace, you need to be active for at least 90 days at HWBOT
> 
> Would need someone else to contact him for you.


Ah that makes sense - bummer


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Ah that makes sense - bummer


he's online on hwbot ill ask him about shipping


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> he's online on hwbot ill ask him about shipping


Thanks


----------



## chase11

Do i feel a rampage iv black edition in this build's future??


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Thanks


he said he ships to usa


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chase11*
> 
> Do i feel a rampage iv black edition in this build's future??


Haha very likely - we'll see what happens








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> he said he ships to usa


Nice - yeah we're gonna talk tomorrow night and see what happens


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Haha very likely - we'll see what happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice - yeah we're gonna talk tomorrow night and see what happens


oh he contacted you? I told him to pm you here.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> oh he contacted you? I told him to pm you here.


Yeah he did


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah he did


Cool, glad i could help.


----------



## chase11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Haha very likely - we'll see what happens


Rive is so mainstream.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chase11*
> 
> Rive is so mainstream.


Yeah everyone seems to be loving the x79 dark, so maybe I'll got that way. Or just cheap out and get a M6E/4770K like derick wants me too. Or just a get an SR2 to mess with him.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> Cool, glad i could help.


Thanks


----------



## chase11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah everyone seems to be loving the x79 dark, so maybe I'll got that way. Or just cheap out and get a M6E/4770K like derick wants me too. Or just a get an SR2 to mess with him.


Sr-2 FTW







the evga dark is pretty awesome. It along with the Sr-2 was my favorite board until the rivbe was announced. I mean look how bad ssd the rampage 3 black edition was? I wouldn't expt anything less from Asus at this point. If you are going to go Sr-2 at least get some decent processors







that would make this my new favorite build log if you got the Sr-2 or rivbe. Sorry to post a book on here but, ya know, that's how I roll







lookin good man


----------



## derickwm

lol


----------



## dmanstasiu

SWAGGER IS MISSING


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> SWAGGER IS MISSING



Here you go


----------



## dmanstasiu

Watch Shooter (2007) and you'll understand.

what if soy milk is just regular milk introducing itself in spanish


----------



## stren

I tried what i thought was coconut milk, but then found it was vanilla flavored, and its super watery. Really quite a fail.


----------



## derickwm

Vanilla skim milk? Skim milk #1


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Vanilla skim milk? Skim milk #1


Nah it wasn't even skimmed milk

Coconut milk 2% vanilla flavored. It's weird. Not buying again.

I should post an update, but I gotta ship stuff out and we gots to do some website work today. Also hoping that R4E comes today.


----------



## Jeppzer

oh COME ON! Even your badges are similar. I never noticed that before.


----------



## socketus

umm .. this is like round 2 or 3 for them mirroring their avatars. not really annoying as when they were posting similar remarks, but do miss the kingiguana dayze


----------



## stren

So I can't remember if I mentioned that my R4E died. I used to have two R4E/3930Ks, and I sold one combo and kept my one that I used for testing/benching. It was pretty beat up, but as I wasn't testing I used it for my workstation. Anyway the board had always been flakey and had been much abused and a few weeks back it just wouldn't turn on any more. I knew RMA was unlikely, but I wasn't sure if it was board or chip anyway, so I bought another R4E from the forums as I suspected the board more than the cpu. In retrospect maybe I should have picked up a X79 dark just for funsies. Board came in yesterday:










Looks pretty clean:










Bit of dust in that first socket:










Also I sold my GTX280 that I was using, as well as my titan, so I'm left with my 8800GT that was sitting since I pulled thief apart. That loop never had anything to kill the nasties so the block is a bit ugly. However I have three 8800GT blocks, so I decided just to swap it out real quick. Old:










New:










Pulled the old board:










The RAM are normal GTs with the heatspreaders removed (I removed them for the water blocks and then removed the water blocks and haven't put anything back on. At 1.5V though these dimms don't get hot at all.










I should really get a clear top for that supremacy:










Fittings are of course temporary, this is really my messy ugly reviewing setup that doesn't have to look pretty. Dat burned chip - still works though:










Dat burned socket:










Still worked for 3 months after the burn, but it's always been a flakey board. It's for the ugliness of the socket that I don't think it would be covered under warranty, even though that may not be the cause.

The board has been through about 150 mounts though. New socket is nice and clean:










Reassembling:










And here it is working on the ugly bench:










Just finetuning clocks again today before switching back the workstation back.


----------



## derickwm

Yikes


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Yikes


Yeah I was suprised the CPU is still alive. Kind of annoying it's not the other way around as the extra Intel overclocking warranty that I bought should give you a new cpu no matter what you do to it. Asus warranties on the other hand have been rumored to be less generous.


----------



## stren

Well only one terabyte of ssd would have been too little:























































No more loneliness, two of everything!


----------



## Sunreeper

So I've been trying to scrounge out enough money for a year now in order to get a RIVE and you've gone through like 3 0_0


----------



## cpachris

What are they sitting on in that 3rd shot? Love that one by the way.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> So I've been trying to scrounge out enough money for a year now in order to get a RIVE and you've gone through like 3 0_0


Awww well to be fair I sold one of them and one of them is dead, so I may have to buy a fourth now








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> What are they sitting on in that 3rd shot? Love that one by the way.


I think it's called ladyfingers, it's a succulent that grows where the sand on the beach stops, also by the side of the freeway. They're used here for ground cover a lot just because they don't need much water, occasionally have pink flowers, and from far away kinda look like grass if you squint.

Also 780ti just got announced and G-Sync, so I'm glad I got rid of my titan, and didn't rush to buy lightboost monitors


----------



## cpachris

780ti, huh? Will it sit above or below the Titan? Or is it a replacement?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> 780ti, huh? Will it sit above or below the Titan? Or is it a replacement?


No official specs released yet, maybe in the second half of the press conference. I imagine it's the core count of the titan, 3gb vram, but unlike Titan no compute enabled, and maybe a clock bump. For games I imagine it will do better in reviews than titan because of the clock bump. I imagine this is purely to look better vs 290x. It surprised me though, I expected a titan ultra just to try and retain the single cpu crown vs 290x which I assume a 780ti won't. Of course they could bump titan to be a fully enabled GK110 to still have a notch above without changing the name but that would just be confusing (but not unprecedented - gtx260 192 and 216 core versions).

However a 780ti classy would be nice









The clock bump would be problematic with the power limits Nvidia had on Titan as I'd assume they don't want to rework the 780/titan VRMs. If they are doing a new PCB though, then I guess they could beef up VRMs to also enable a titan ultra which would also need higher power for the same clock.


----------



## cpachris

I'm still hoping for a 790 to be announced.


----------



## derickwm

Nobody knows, including Nvidia.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> I'm still hoping for a 790 to be announced.


Yeah I'm surprised they haven't done one yet just for those cases where 7990 beat titan. I mean it's been a while since both titan and 780 launched.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Nobody knows, including Nvidia.


nou


----------



## dmanstasiu

ladyfingers are cool... creeping thyme is better


----------



## HRawesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> I'm still hoping for a 790 to be announced.


Why stop at dual? TrippleGPU cards ftw.







Dual is a bit to mainstream for derick/stren







Or a titan dual/tripplecard


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HRawesome*
> 
> Why stop at dual? TrippleGPU cards ftw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dual is a bit to mainstream for derick/stren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or a titan dual/tripplecard


Honestly along with my process of HDD simplification, after running with a single titan for a while, it really is enough for [email protected], so not having to bother with SLI is kinda nice. Having said that, once I upgrade displays (waiting to hear on how g-sync and lightboost interact before choosing), then I may need to go back to 2/3 way. Plus running 1 card with 4x360s to cool it would be pretty silly. My ridiculous cooling now is driving overkill hardware choices which will then be used to justify overkill monitor choices







. Despite Derick trying to make me go red, with the GSync launch I think I'll be sticking Nvidia as long as it plays nice with lightboost. I'd rather have better quality of feel (crisp clear motion/lag/stutter/tearing) than necessarily higher FPS (if the 290x is as good as some are saying).

I've never been a fan of dual GPUs - to me they are always a compromise that you make based on space, pcie lanes etc. You never get the option for more vram (both 590 and 690 were lacking on that). You almost never get the clocks you would with single cards and you're inserting a pcie lane splitter in the path that might not be necessary. Given that 780/titan scaling hasn't been shown to be that great for that 4th card apart from synthetics and games with settings that you won't even get 60fps anyway, then it's not really worth it to go beyond 3 way, in which case you still have a 4th slot free anyway. The only exception to me is the 7970 vs 7990 where the 7990 had useful ports for 5 way eyefinity displays that the 7970s didn't. So yeah maybe my prejudice is just against Nvidia dual GPU cards









Anyway that's just me, Derick has a different "process"


----------



## Sunreeper

Apparently overlord is developing a 1440p 120hz g-sync monitor with the help of nvidia so that's pretty exciting


----------



## dmanstasiu

not really


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> not really


No one asked you -_-


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Apparently overlord is developing a 1440p 120hz g-sync monitor with the help of nvidia so that's pretty exciting


Yeah I saw that though it wasn't clear if they were going to do the 1440p or go to the 1200P first. I'd be more excited about an affordable 4K/60Hz with GSync/lightboost though, as I think it might be smoother than a 120Hz Gsync IPS without lightboost







However I think we're still 2+ years away from affordable on any non seiki 4K.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> not really


lulz


----------



## derickwm

Hmm


----------



## PCModderMike

hmmm....only 2?


----------



## derickwm

^


----------



## Jeppzer

I saw one with 24 TB the other day. Drool worthy.


----------



## freitz

I say go for three!

I want one of those TB SSDs


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> hmmm....only 2?


Well I wouldn't want to be excessive








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> I saw one with 24 TB the other day. Drool worthy.


Yikes, funny thing is in five years that will probably be normal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> I say go for three!
> 
> I want one of those TB SSDs


Well I'm trying to avoid needing to upgrade the SSDs for a while, some of the space right now is just used for storage which will be offloaded to HTPC/fileserver when I get the time/money (I have 60% of the parts ready), so I'll have more space once I have that up and running


----------



## Pidoma

How was Yosemite? Weather nice?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> How was Yosemite? Weather nice?


Perfect during the day but the first two nights were super cold, tons of frost on the tent and sleeping bags. Felt colder than 20F, but not sure exactly.


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Perfect during the day but the first two nights were super cold, tons of frost on the tent and sleeping bags. Felt colder than 20F, but not sure exactly.


I hear you! I camped there during this time a few years ago and it got pretty cold. My family actually has a cabin right outside the gates in Oakhurst. Nice place to stay.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> I hear you! I camped there during this time a few years ago and it got pretty cold. My family actually has a cabin right outside the gates in Oakhurst. Nice place to stay.


Oh nice - we stopped by oakhurst at the southgate brewery.

On a downer looks like the 650ti boost is dead, looks like one of the fittings has developed a slow leak. Maybe the lightport. Not sure. It still kinda works with the windows vga driver, but the Nvidia driver won't install.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Perfect during the day but the first two nights were super cold, tons of frost on the tent and sleeping bags. Felt colder than 20F, but not sure exactly.


tent who sleeps in a tent?? my idea of roughing it is a hotel that does not have internet!!!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> tent who sleeps in a tent?? my idea of roughing it is a hotel that does not have internet!!!


Sometimes you see more on the road less travelled


----------



## stren

So now to find a 2nd hand 290x with transferable warranty... I hate paying retail







Or maybe I just need a hardware hookup!


----------



## stren

Got me a new cpu










http://valid.canardpc.com/wqcspz

Still tweaking the clocks as we speak


----------



## Rbby258

is it the one i said?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> is it the one i said?


No, in the end I decided to pay less and just get a new one. Plus with the amount of stuff that's been dying I feel more comfortable warranty wise (AX1200, R4E and 3930K all died in the last month). I finally settled on 4.75GHz as the 24/7, I'm still not quite up to stock speeds on my memory though (8 sticks of 2133 CL9, currently at 2000 CL9). Probably should have bought cheaper memory lulz.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> No, in the end I decided to pay less and just get a new one. Plus with the amount of stuff that's been dying I feel more comfortable warranty wise (AX1200, R4E and 3930K all died in the last month). I finally settled on 4.75GHz as the 24/7, I'm still not quite up to stock speeds on my memory though (8 sticks of 2133 CL9, currently at 2000 CL9). Probably should have bought cheaper memory lulz.


Just realized its a 4930k so obviously not the used one i found. Looks like a decent chip


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> No, in the end I decided to pay less and just get a new one. Plus with the amount of stuff that's been dying I feel more comfortable warranty wise (AX1200, R4E and 3930K all died in the last month). I finally settled on 4.75GHz as the 24/7, I'm still not quite up to stock speeds on my memory though (8 sticks of 2133 CL9, currently at 2000 CL9). Probably should have bought cheaper memory lulz.


looks like derick passed her curse onto you







... seriosuly though, last time i looked at tghis thread im prity sure you were just building the second rig







... got a lot to catch up on since i been off for so long


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> looks like derick passed her curse onto you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... seriosuly though, last time i looked at tghis thread im prity sure you were just building the second rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... got a lot to catch up on since i been off for so long


Yeah it's been a while. I'm doing some stuff that I haven't posted yet, but most of my time is taken up with catching up with the many reviews that I'm behind on. It would be nice to have a settled rig though.


----------



## Sunreeper

Are you going with the new RIVE black edition board or sticking with the trusted original RIVE?


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah it's been a while. I'm doing some stuff that I haven't posted yet, but most of my time is taken up with catching up with the many reviews that I'm behind on. It would be nice to have a settled rig though.


haha... i know exactly what you mean... tbh one of the biggest factors stoping me from installing my water cooling (besides teh fact i wount be able to afford the fittings until after the holidays) is that i cant live with my rig down for more than 2-3 days and i know it would take me about a week to get everything done

also, i had never taken this big of a break (only about 6 months) since i got into the computer world... i didnt realize how quickly you get behind


----------



## Jeppzer

Wait, this build is still alive?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Wait, this build is still alive?


Haha yeah I've been keeping things under wraps a bit but it's slowly moving along like the mighty king iguana riding to victorious battle on his trusty fighting turtle steed!










I'm actually getting a bunch of HW in today. Can you guess?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Are you going with the new RIVE black edition board or sticking with the trusted original RIVE?


The W/S will keep the vanilla R4E until X99 at least. The gaming rig is all up in the air. Just ask Derick. Every day I've decided on something different. I really wanted to settle down on a rig for a while and thought this would be the time. But I think in actuality the gaming rig will be temporary. The fact is it doesn't take that much these days to drive [email protected], nor do I have much time to game anyway. Most of my windows time is actually spent editing videos and photos. For a while I was decided on getting three lightboost displays for gaming on and keeping the U3011 for the workstation and photo/video editing, then I thought about those pricey eizos that Vega is using now. Now I'm thinking I may wait for the 28" Dell 4K IPS to replace the U3011 for workstation photo/video editing duties and wait a bit longer on gaming monitors hopefully for something 4K/120Hz + strobing/gsync in a year or two. So if I'm waiting for displays I may just rock something more temporary for a little bit rather than spending lots for no reason on stuff that will be out of date by the time I need it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> haha... i know exactly what you mean... tbh one of the biggest factors stoping me from installing my water cooling (besides teh fact i wount be able to afford the fittings until after the holidays) is that i cant live with my rig down for more than 2-3 days and i know it would take me about a week to get everything done
> 
> also, i had never taken this big of a break (only about 6 months) since i got into the computer world... i didnt realize how quickly you get behind


Yeah everything changes so fast.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Haha yeah I've been keeping things under wraps a bit but it's slowly moving along like the mighty king iguana riding to victorious battle on his trusty fighting turtle steed!


we shall follow you into this glorious battle commander!









<---- studying for my final this is in an hour incase you cant tell


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> we shall follow you into this glorious battle commander!
> 
> <---- studying for my final this is in an hour incase you cant tell


lulz well good luck might lion!


----------



## eskamobob1

Haha... Ty... I may actualy need it on this one


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Haha yeah I've been keeping things under wraps a bit but it's slowly moving along like the mighty king iguana riding to victorious battle on his trusty fighting turtle steed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually getting a bunch of HW in today. Can you guess?
> .


Couplings, coolant dye and two GPU blocks?


----------



## derickwm




----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*


----------



## dmanstasiu

ZOMG WAS NOT EXPECTING PURPLEGOAT/10


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> hmmm....only 2?
> 
> 
> 
> Well I wouldn't want to be excessive
Click to expand...

*Excessive insanity!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## stren

I should really post a pic of what came in....

But then my new camera comes tomorrow, so maybe I should wait for the extra pixels









Then I'll be listing dat D5100


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I should really post a pic of what came in....
> 
> But then my new camera comes tomorrow, so maybe I should wait for the extra pixels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I'll be listing dat D5100


New camera eh? What did you get? Go full frame?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> New camera eh? What did you get? Go full frame?


haha no I was debating it, and used D600s are pretty affordable, but the lenses are just so expensive that it didn't make sense. At least for me right now - a d600 with a 50mm and nothing else would be a bit lame. I went with the D7100 and got a deal with a sb-700 flash and a tokina ultra wide lens. The d7100 will give me an internal focus motor so I have more lens options, plus better AF and much better noise performance







On the downside I lose the movable screen which was handy for making vids. Now I'll just have to use the hdmi output and rig up a real monitor which will help with focus issues anyway.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> New camera eh? What did you get? Go full frame?
> 
> 
> 
> haha no I was debating it, and used D600s are pretty affordable, but the lenses are just so expensive that it didn't make sense. I went with the D7100 and got a deal with a sb-700 flash and a tokina ultra wide lens. The d7100 will give me an internal focus motor so I have more lens options, plus better AF and much better noise performance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the downside I lose the movable screen which was handy for making vids. Now I'll just have to use the hdmi output and rig up a real monitor which will help with focus issues anyway.
Click to expand...

Oooo very nice. I wish I could pick up something like a D600 myself, or better yet a D610...but no chance of finding those used yet. I haven't even had my D3200 a year yet though...I think I should make good use of it before trying to progress to something more high end. Maybe by the time I do upgrade though, something like a "D7200" will be available.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Oooo very nice. I wish I could pick up something like a D600 myself, or better yet a D610...but no chance of finding those used yet. I haven't even had my D3200 a year yet though...I think I should make good use of it before trying to progress to something more high end. Maybe by the time I do upgrade though, something like a "D7200" will be available.


Yeah for me the D5100 was my first real camera and I learned a lot since then, in reality the 3100 or 7000 would have been a better choice at the time either in terms of value or features, but I didn't know what I really needed







I feel like the 7100 can last me a long time now even though like you the fx itch will no doubt still be there









This reminds me I should do some work on thief before USPS opens and I can go pickup the camera









Setup my Synology NAS yesterday too with the 2x3TB drives I had spare - I'd been planning a home file/htpc server but in the end I didn't want to wait that long, and I was getting nervous about losing data without having any backups for a while longer. Plus the NAS will be lower power and more convenient for now. I may still put in a large array into one of the rigs just for backing up the NAS, but for now this works


----------



## stren

UPDATE


----------



## socketus

well, I gotta know - what is that ? something like an msata connector is what I see.


----------



## Sunreeper

It's for msata and WiFi


----------



## stren

MPCIE with wifi bluetooth and a NGFF SSD slot which I think is a bit different to regular msata? Here's another update:


----------



## PCModderMike




----------



## stren

UPDATE


----------



## Jeppzer

DUSTDATE!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> DUSTDATE!


Don't be jelly of my dust - that's premium dust that makes your CPU OC 50% higher!


----------



## Jeppzer

Oh I'm just a bit jelly. I don't even dare take pictures of my mess, that would mean opening the case, and I'm pretty sure things are alive in there.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> UPDATE


Hnghh


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Oh I'm just a bit jelly. I don't even dare take pictures of my mess, that would mean opening the case, and I'm pretty sure things are alive in there.


Yeah my rigs have been run in test benches for a while now so there's no avoiding it









Oh my AX1200 RMA has been shipped now too







Wonder if I'll have Deafboy's luck and get a ax1200i


----------



## Sunreeper

Are you going to sleeve the PSU? I heard corsair PSU's are a PITA to sleeve unless you buy one of their kits.


----------



## deafboy

1200i is 1-to-1 so its super easy to sleeve...


----------



## PCModderMike

1 to 1 ftw


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Are you going to sleeve the PSU? I heard corsair PSU's are a PITA to sleeve unless you buy one of their kits.


maybe maybe not, definitely sleeving anything visible, and definitely doing extensions the question is will I be OCD about it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> 1200i is 1-to-1 so its super easy to sleeve...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 1 to 1 ftw


True story!


----------



## Pheozero

I haven't look in this thread in a year and a half lol. I completely forgot where you were going with this build


----------



## Jeppzer

I think he Stren forgot...


----------



## deafboy

Able to unlock it?


----------



## dmanstasiu

very disappointed with this build log tbh.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> I haven't look in this thread in a year and a half lol. I completely forgot where you were going with this build


I've been doing some secret work on the case, and while I finish prepping the case and water cooling, I'm running the two rigs in other cases.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> I think he Stren forgot...


Not forgotten just slow








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Able to unlock it?


Hah no but it clocks decently (1200 @ +100mV, unlike the 4770K (4.4 @ 1.37V)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> very disappointed with this build log tbh.


Me too.... perpetually.... can't believe it's been two years. I'll get there though!


----------



## stren

UPDATE










Dem greasey fingerz


----------



## eskamobob1

I am so so tempted to plasidip (or whatever you used) my cards... It is simply stunning


----------



## dmanstasiu

PoutineDipped


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> I am so so tempted to plasidip (or whatever you used) my cards... It is simply stunning


This. WHAT DID YOU USE STREN?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> I am so so tempted to plasidip (or whatever you used) my cards... It is simply stunning


liquid tape from the hardware store, you can get it in other colors too, and it's easy to pull off too when you need it. I used it to attache temperature probes to my titan and it came off clean as a whistle.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> PoutineDipped


I've never had poutine lulz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> This. WHAT DID YOU USE STREN?


see above









Maybe I should get some white stuff though because that card has a white block for it too


----------



## Sunreeper

Can we have more pics of the dipped card?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

It's "painted" not dipped.


----------



## eskamobob1

Wait... I did this for year for ln2 and lhe... How did I not reqlize it was just let?







... And white would be awesome


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Can we have more pics of the dipped card?


Umm there are some miles back in the thread, I'll have to see what I can find. It's an old 8800gt card that had a horrible green pcb
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> It's "painted" not dipped.


correct








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Wait... I did this for year for ln2 and lhe... How did I not reqlize it was just let?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... And white would be awesome


Yeah it would kinda look like the HOF cards then. Chances are I may not use it soon though. A faster GPU for the workstation makes the tools a bit less laggy, and if I move to a 4K monitor I assume I'll have to use DP and therefore need something more modern like the 650tiboost that I already have sitting around blockless.

Here's another update pic:










Oh yeah we gonna be rolling with dat IMPACT....


----------



## Jeppzer

That's one sexy mobo.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> That's one sexy mobo.










And with the sound card and mpcie populated:


----------



## deafboy

You and I both know you don't need that thing, just send it my way (not that I need it any more/less than you) lol


----------



## dmanstasiu

wait so why is there an mitx mobo in here now


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> wait so why is there an mitx mobo in here now


build log extended for another two years


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> wait so why is there an mitx mobo in here now
> 
> 
> 
> build log extended for another two years
Click to expand...

what the frick dude


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> what the frick dude


I was kidding lol. but someone had to say it









build looks great! been following for a long time just wish it was finished.


----------



## dmanstasiu

derick should have kidnapped stren while he had the chance at zion and finished this build for him


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> derick should have kidnapped stren while he had the chance at zion and finished this build for him


Just like aldrig fornöjd is finished?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> derick should have kidnapped stren while he had the chance at zion and finished this build for him
> 
> 
> 
> Just like aldrig fornöjd is finished?
Click to expand...

I didn't say it would be finished soon, just more quickly then stren would manage


----------



## deafboy

lol


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> wait so why is there an mitx mobo in here now


mITX board was originally bought for testing cpu blocks on haswell as well as the impact full cover blocks from EK and BP. Then I sold my 990x/R3E. Then I realized that until I upgrade monitors that a 290 is plenty to handle my U3011. So once I'm done testing the impact I'll probably roll it in as the gaming rig in thief for lulz. Unless X99 launches first. It would be pretty silly to have 4x360s, 2x560s and a 480 for only a 4770k and a 290. Most likely after buying monitors (or at x99 launch) it will get replaced with a real gaming setup and it will retire as my wife's rig.

Really what I'm trying to do is get the infrastucture and mods all done so that the hardware is an easy fit right at the end.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I didn't say it would be finished soon, just more quickly then stren would manage


It'll be worth the wait though









Oh also the AX1200 RMA came and I do not have deafboy's luck. But now you made me want an AX1200i. So I'm thinking of selling this one BNIB and picking up the i instead. Just gotta move some of the stuff in my FS thread now.


----------



## stren

Some more pics:


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Most likely after buying monitors (or at x99 launch) it will get replaced with a real gaming setup and it will be given to deafboy..












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Oh also the AX1200 RMA came and I do not have deafboy's luck. But now you made me want an AX1200i. So I'm thinking of selling this one BNIB and picking up the i instead. Just gotta move some of the stuff in my FS thread now.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> derick should have kidnapped stren while he had the chance at zion and finished this build for him
> 
> 
> 
> Just like aldrig fornöjd is finished?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say it would be finished soon, just more quickly then stren would manage
Click to expand...

And then everything magically breaks


----------



## stren

MOAHPICS


----------



## deafboy

How do you like the metal raystorm mount? Have yet to install mine, lol.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> How do you like the metal raystorm mount? Have yet to install mine, lol.


Honestly I only put it on for looks, in testing the full copper block and metal bracket did worse than the plastic. Having said that I haven't isolated if it was the bracket or the copper block top (or both).


----------



## deafboy

Interesting....that's not exactly the news I wanted to hear, lol.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Interesting....that's not exactly the news I wanted to hear, lol.


The difference was only small though maybe 1C. I mean if I was really that concerned I would have put the 380 on there


----------



## stren

hmmm well now there's some competition to that EK block because this AC block that arrived this morning is just full of sexy:


----------



## socketus

looks gorgeous, but either the palm trees should have a coconut or 2, or the panel should be removeable. no ?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> looks gorgeous, but either the palm trees should have a coconut or 2, or the panel should be removeable. no ?


Yeah the palm trees are a bit too cheesey, they should have kept it simple with the hawaii text and then the subtle islands embossed in the base. I have the active backplate too


----------



## deafboy

Kind of want...


----------



## sasuke256

Monster rig







never seen a projet of this level before ! gonna be following this !


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Kind of want...


Same. Too bad I don't have 290/x I wish they made something with the same design for the 7970s


----------



## brandon6199

Oh my god Stren... awesome work!

I'm in San Diego too... let me come check out the build!
















Great work!


----------



## stren

haha totally, i'm up in carlsbad

more photos:










workstation:




























test/windows rig:



















dat impact warps when horizontal with a GPU:










Had to prop some stuff underneath to fix that

First 290x block results from the first three vendors are done







Oh and CES approaches - getting my stuff ready for that as I'm now official media


----------



## barkinos98

Its been a while since i was away, not much missed i see


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Its been a while since i was away, not much missed i see


Nothing that I've posted here







I should really post some pics but I'm not quite ready


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Nothing that I've posted here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should really post some pics but I'm not quite ready


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*


----------



## stren

So for a while there I was going to run the impact and a 290 on one side as a gaming rig. Just for trollsies. Would have been pretty funny to have 4x360s for one 290 and and 2x560s for one 4770K. Also that huge motherboard chamber with mitx would have been a bit of a giggle. But I got a bit more real and bought some other stuff. The Impact is currently running on the testbench testing blocks. 4770K block testing is done and it's now onto the 290 block round up version 2. In the mean while I did stuff on thief - some of you might remember me posting something about wood and then buying a panel that was then cut down the middle:










So it was time to mock up some designs on card:










This one I liked, but I wasn't sure which parts to do in wood and which parts to do cut out and then how to join the floating bits. So I tried something more minimalist:










Then mocked them up with PS:

minimal:










nightingale + dragon:










I was worried that this was too detailed and that the dragons were cheesey. I also considered adding the skyrim dragon logo on to the minimalist version:










I also considered writing project thief in dragon letters:










In the end I settled on the original minimal design:










First job was sanding the surface smooth as it had already been planed flat:










And then cutting to size:










The idea was to recess behind the front panel, as I dont' have a router I needed to make sure I could do it with my table saw by making multiple cuts. Here's one:










and many:










side profile:










The test fit perfectly:










Next up the whole panel:



















and the second panel:










I then cut out the card to use as a stencil:










And started marking out:










Drilled holes to start the jigsaw cuts:










More holes:










And the first jigsaw cut:










Cleaned it up with some chisel work:










Oh and the recessed cuts needed cleaning up too:










Did some more cuts and decided to bevel the edges:










After two had gone well I was ready to start the rest, I thickened up the marking to the edge of the cut - originally the line to cut was done in pencil with an additional sharpie line close by to let me know approx where I should be, but it was hard to see the pencil with the dust:










Progress:










More progress:










Test fit:










After some finishing sanding and clean up:










I also started to recess the sections that connected the "floating" parts of the symbols:










Time for dat second panel:










Oh that was fast:










Normally I like to use natural shellac finishes for this kind of wood, but given the heat variation I wanted something that might seal the wood a little better so I decided to try a clear polyurethane:










Sadly the wood is so oily that the poly doesn't really dry, and I had to scrub the wood down with rags and mineral spirits to clean the oil off and let the finish dry. It was a real PITA and I wouldn't do it again lol. They came out well though:



















So now that that was done it was time to get the hardware sorted. Monsoon sent a care package of stop plugs to replace the ugly alphacool copper ones:










Not sure if I showed this before or not, but if so then tough cookies:










I'd also been busy prepping and sleeving fans for the rads:










Product placement:










The problem with the alphacool rads (or the rad mounts) is that the stop fittings stick up and hit the rad mount. You need to use some kind of spacer. This is the phobya 7mm version:



















Progress:










It was also time to upgrade/replace hardware - that 3930K died so I RMA'd and while I waited bought a 4930K:










I then sold the RMA part and shortly after decided to buy a 4820K:



















Of course I needed a board to run the 4820K in, having bad experiences with Asus's RMA program and tech support snarky snarks I decided to give the new evga board a try as it was alleged to be a bazillion times better than their older x79 boards:










Dat sexy:



















Now I know some of you are like me and were like "but you can't get blocks" well natemandoo solved that as we'll see later. My original plan was to use a 120 rad mounted to the tray to do a motherboard/ram only loop:










I knew this was silly, but it was only when I was looking at my pumps and knew that although I had 5 D5's for this build that I'd still need 2 more that I realized, maybe I should just not do that lol. There was a time where I wanted to have everything at max performance, but at some point if you really want the best temps you may as well just go sub ambient. So let's pretend that 120 will go away. Meanwhile I added RAM:










Added the CPU:










Closed the top:










Later found out these were the RAM slots, but in the meantime auditioned some CPU blocks to see what looked best. The Sniper was a bit too small to cover the metal of the socket:










The MIPS is a great block but didn't really suit the theme:










The 5Noz covered more than the sniper, but not enough:










The DD M6 provided a nice contrast with it's nickel, but this helped cement that I actually wanted something large and black:










Which led to the surprise winner:










I setup a temporary loop in order to have something while I debugged the GPUs on air:










So speaking of GPUs - oh yes I bought some of those:










A couple of 290s, then a couple of 7970s:










Then a couple more 290s:










Then a pair of 7990s:










Yes things were getting out of control:










It was clearly time to make sure they worked - starting with a 290:










Then adding more:










And more:










Dat evga:










Not to be left out the R4E also got to play:










So now that stuff was verified, it was time to order the remaining parts and start prepping things for the final build. The Mora was moving to AP15s:










Which needed some sleeving:










Before mounting:










Dat TX10 could eat the world:










I also ordered and received the missing parts I needed for the TX10 - replacement wheels, new clear windows and the 4x360 rad mounts to go behind the grills:










CL also sent the S8 and SMA8 for review:










So that's the end of the update for today - where are we at now and what's the plan?

So there's a bunch of parts coming in:
- Care package from Monsoon
- Package from PPCS
- A bunch of EK parts

The final build will be
- R4E + 4930K + 2x7990 + AX1200 + 1TB 840 EVO + 8*4GB 2133 Dominator CL9
- X79 Dark + 4820K + 4xR9-290 + NEX1500 + 1TB 840 EVO + 4*4GB 2133 Dominator CL9

All GPUs, CPUs and Motherboards will be watercooled, the 8 way dominators will be water cooled also.

The 4x290s will be cooled by 4x UT60 360 rads
The 2x7990s will be cooled by Mora 9x140
The 4930K will be cooled by a Monsta 560
The 4820K will be cooled by a XT45 560

All radiator fans will be AP15s/AP16s. There was a plan for a while to mount 3 Aquaeros in the pedestal to control the fans, but as this will be mining there's not much point right now. We'll see if I ever want to rebuild down the road and add them lol.

The only remaining thing I need now is the mandrel kit from Monsoon which is OOS everywhere. So I'm finally ready to build. There's a ton of extensions to be made and a ton of building and bending to be done, but the good news is that after 2 years things are finally moving and the end is in sight


----------



## derickwm

Wowwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Jeffinslaw

I really like that wood panel! That is cool









Jeffinslaw


----------



## shelter

Epic update. Really like the wood


----------



## barkinos98

looking good with that wood...
2 questions though, will it stay that gray?
also if it will why didnt you get a black wood?


----------



## cpachris

That like a year of updates in one post! Love the wood panels.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I really like that wood panel! That is cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shelter*
> 
> Epic update. Really like the wood


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> looking good with that wood...
> 2 questions though, will it stay that gray?
> also if it will why didnt you get a black wood?


The case you mean? Yeah it's a metallic grey powder coat. I love dark figured woods and I think it gives a more unique look - black while it may have matched the grey better may have not even looked like wood








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> That like a year of updates in one post! Love the wood panels.


Haha yeah I was holding back until I knew what I was doing. Should be more updates once the packages start arriving


----------



## deafboy

Wasn't expecting the wood...warm


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Wasn't expecting the wood...warm


that's what she said


----------



## Hukkel

Soooo muuuuuch stuuuuuuuuuf


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> that's what she said


touche, well done, lol.


----------



## SinatraFan

That rig looks like it just came out of the Vatican. Looks cool.


----------



## PCModderMike

Project wood....great updates stren!


----------



## leighspped

Plain crazyness I love it and applaused


----------



## stren

Thanks














More updates!

Another care package from the lovely *Monsoon* team via PPCs


















Oh yeah you know what we're up to:










Dat chrome:










The monsoon hardline fittings actually have you glue a sleeve to the tube. The lock ring then presses this collar up to an o-ring for an ultra secure seal


















More boxes:










All the new toys:










It's not all hardline:










Hardlining only the main chamber, the rest gets tube because the case is just too big. Dem blocks:










More blocks:










Backplates (I already had another two):










Res tubes:










More QDCs because I have to have spent more on QDCs than CPUs or else this build would be normal.










Dem accessories:










Dem fittings again:










Let's open things up:










Wait for it










Oh yeahhhhhhh










Well one of the 290 blocks was gently used, can you tell?










Now we have all this stuff then it might be time to do something then:










Pumps - check!










Reservoirs - damnit forgot to order a replacement top... Ok so let's fit a block instead on a 7990 as this is the only card not being used right now:










Taking off dat backplate:










Dirty and naked:










Dual GPUs should always be single slot:










Much better:










Derick keeps telling me I can't run 7x7990s on one board, but one day I will achieve that dream!

Fresh from a bath:










Block ready to go:










Testing:










Sadly EK don't give you replacement pads for the stock backplate VRAM. Luckily I got some spares to replace those.










Oh it's going to be sexy when that dye hits. Oh and *someone* sent me this


----------



## PCModderMike

As I was making my way through all of dem awesome parts..


Then, reaching dat last photo...


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Too many updates too frequently...










Jeffinslaw


----------



## PCModderMike

OH and 7x7990s on one board....chop chop make it happen.


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Too many updates too frequently...


Agreed. Not sure I can process this. It just doesn't feel right....


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> OH and 7x7990s on one board....chop chop make it happen.


Don't encourage me- I nearly bought 3 more on ebay on sunday. Might have won them if I didn't wait until 2 seconds left to bid.

If the drivers supported more than 4 in one rig it'd be hard to resist. For a while I was going to run four, but with mining profitability down I'll stop at two 7990s unless I find a ridiculous deal.


----------



## stren

MORE UPDATES - don't worry cpachris this will be it for a few weeks as I have to finish the S8/SMA8/900D reviews

Time to put the 2nd 7990 under water:










I'd already taken the shroud off this one to cool it with some AP15s instead (quieter and cooler than the stock fans). So this will look a little different when getting naked. First the backplate:










Then the gpu coolers:










No wonder the cores get so hot when this is all they have:










And suddenly done:










Took em to work and set them up in a temp loop:










Massive air bubbles because the temp pump is a xspc 750 that's super weak. Bleeding was easy because I prefilled the rad so there was already a ton of coolant in the system.










I won't actually use BP sli fittings in the final build because I get nervous about them coming loose. Instead the cards will be spaced in slots 1 and 3 and then hardlined. Oh yes and dat temp x58 clown board.










Dat monsta 560 - the nice thing about QDCs and the CL side mounts is that I can just take it from here and place it right into the case and be done in about 30 seconds.










The mess of air mining - 3x290s on the board and an undervotled 7970 on a riser cable. The GPU bracket has a hook cutout for the screw that rests nicely on the top of the motherboard tray:










Dat precarious balancing and dat dark:










Let's start with the 4th 290 that isn't even running:










Take dat air cooler off:










Clean it up and nearly forget thermal pads on the other vrm area:










Test fit:










Looking good:










One thing I love about the EK backplates are that the screws are countersunk and that only a few are used so that it looks minimal and clean:










Ok time to unplug the other 290s and block them up:










But first let's put the first 290 in:










Normally I'd start with slot one but I have one 290x that will go in slot one. Speaking of which there it is:










Add another 290:










And done:










Hmmm but maybe not quite done:










Something is missing and it's not just the power:










Nope got the backplates on:










Ah yes that's what we need:










Take off dem bridges, I like to mount the bridge with the cards in the slots as it gives the cards something to stabilize them while you mount the new bridge. The downside is that the o-rings can fall out when you turn the bridge over to put it on top of the cards:










Moving over the o-rings:










Mounted:










Looks sexy but only really two of the ports are usable with standard fittings, the alternative ports are recessed so that stop fittings are hidden, but the stop fittings are narrow so that means a normal fittings can't fit in the hole. Which means you pretty much have to use the bottom side port and the top port. This is fine for most builds, but I wanted to come out to the bottom of the chamber and pass through the floor.

I ended up with a very temporary hilarious setup:










SO that's how the GPUs will stay for a bit while I finish up some reviews and make extensions. Then the next part after that will be hardlining the R4E and the res's, and then it'll be time to slot it all back together!


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> MORE UPDATES - don't worry cpachris this will be it for a few weeks as I have to finish the S8/SMA8/900D reviews.


Too much! Stop now!


----------



## PCModderMike

Update overload!


Now I want a 7990, just to use that block.


----------



## barkinos98

ugh im so jelly of your mining set up

what do you do for a living man


----------



## PCModderMike

Iguana admin at Iguana's R Us


----------



## CjGemini

STREN WHY IS THIS NOT DONE!!?! Looks so sexy!!!!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

I keep thinking that you are @DerickWM due to the lack of updates and enormous amount of gpus laying around.


----------



## derickwm

Everyone wants to be me.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Everyone wants to be me.


I can vouch for this


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> ugh im so jelly of your mining set up
> 
> what do you do for a living man


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Iguana admin at Iguana's R Us


This. Actually it's called not having kids yet and not saving enough for retirement. #badlifechoices#hashtag#ocnsoontobeboughtbyfb
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CjGemini*
> 
> STREN WHY IS THIS NOT DONE!!?! Looks so sexy!!!!


Hahahahah yeah I know, when you don't set hard deadlines and constantly upgrade your hardware it's hard to finish anything.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I keep thinking that you are @DerickWM
> due to the lack of updates and enormous amount of gpus laying around.


Lack of updates???? I just updated three times in two weeks







And nothing blew up even though I didn't leak test at all before power up! Remember kids- don't try this at home!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Everyone wants to be me.


Oh that's easy, just buy SR2's and douse them in gasoline


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I've been lurking this thread a while now and I've decided now is the time to post.
Catching up on the last couple of weeks of updates nearly caused me a heart attack. I need more updates now though. I'm ready for full on cardiac arrest.


----------



## barkinos98

ah

good life choices man


----------



## stren

I need a raise:


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I need a raise:


>sedan
>"no kids"

why dont you get this?


----------



## stren

Lulz I guess it doesn't matter, I'm not actually going to buy it. I mean crap 77K. Maybe in a few years if I can get a deal on a lightly used one. But if I were I'd want four doors because I'm not ruling kids out forever, and I don't like to ask one of my parents to scramble in the back. I hate the convertible look though with the flat rear, looks like someone took a knife and just chopped it off. Plus the verts are usually heavier and less safe. Plus the amount of bird poop that you end up with. I already had a bird poop through the sunroof.

If I were to go smaller and two door though I'd probably go with a stingray. Speaking of 2 door cars, one of my neighbors has a McLaren MP4-12C


----------



## barkinos98

No way








Bird pooping through the sunroof is just.... damn


----------



## VSG

After a good 2-3 weeks, I have finally read through this whole "build log"









Now that's 2 TX-10D logs done, off to Seross' log for the trilogy.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Lulz I guess it doesn't matter, I'm not actually going to buy it. I mean crap 77K. Maybe in a few years if I can get a deal on a lightly used one. But if I were I'd want four doors because I'm not ruling kids out forever, and I don't like to ask one of my parents to scramble in the back. I hate the convertible look though with the flat rear, looks like someone took a knife and just chopped it off. Plus the verts are usually heavier and less safe. Plus the amount of bird poop that you end up with. I already had a bird poop through the sunroof.
> 
> If I were to go smaller and two door though I'd probably go with a stingray. Speaking of 2 door cars, one of my neighbors has a McLaren MP4-12C


Morgan 3 wheeler.


----------



## deafboy




----------



## PCModderMike




----------



## SgtSnipey

Well Stren i just got caught up again and things looking good as always









Keep the pretty things coming please


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtSnipey*
> 
> Well Stren i just got caught up again and things looking good as always
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the pretty things coming please


Yay - yeah my dayjob is super busy til early may so you may have to wait a bit again lol


----------



## PCModderMike

Solution, quit day job.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 
> Solution, quit day job.


Now accepting donations both in cash and car form. Particularly to cover my tax bill


----------



## stren

Wow it's been a while again. Ordered the missing parts I needed for thief (hopefully got them all), photos hopefully this week. More 290 blocks arrived for review, AX1200 died and need to RMA, M6Impact prolly died too, ordering a new one to see if it's that or CPU. Did the S8 review/videos, SMA8 write up is also done. Just need to finish video reviews hopefully tomorrow. Shopped for cars and found that prices/inflation are/is ridiculous so probably gonna keep the 335 and deal with the inevitable. The new VW GTI is really nice though and was tempting but the performance package wasn't available, so I figure may as well wait for that and then compare with Golf R, and see if used E90 M3 prices come down once the F80 launches here in august. Then I had to go on vacation... twice (it's a hard life). Got my final missing parts in (I think) though I won't know until I start reassembly. Hopefully this week I'll be making sure all my sleeving is done while jiggling components around so that everything to rebuild thief is available and ready to go!

A slight update, after buying two AX850s during the mining boom to free up my AX1200s, I decided to use them instead of the NEX1500 to fill all four mounts on the PSU backplate - Corsair should be happy (assuming my RMA goes smoothly) as it'll be 2x ax1200s and 2x ax850s







Should be plenty of overkill and dem breakers may need upgrading. When running psus in parallel I like to use the exact same type so as to better match the droop responses so that one psu isn't feeding the other one, so the quad 290 rig will get the 2xax1200s (and eventually a fifth 290 via pci extension), while the 2x7990s should get the 2xAX850. Temporary workstation will be R4Gene based which I have in the garage, just waiting on a third x79 cpu which I'll fund by selling my old 980x on fleabay.

So that's the plan! Let's see how it goes lol.


----------



## VSG

Pretty sure you will get back a new ax1200i instead! How's the 900D-SMA8 comparison going? Loved the SMA8 review, looking forward to the comparison now.

What happened with that wee M6I? Did all the 290 block testing break its back?

Lastly, if you happen to have spare accessories for the TX10 then let me know. I can help "fund" more hardware


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Pretty sure you will get back a new ax1200i instead! How's the 900D-SMA8 comparison going? Loved the SMA8 review, looking forward to the comparison now.
> 
> What happened with that wee M6I? Did all the 290 block testing break its back?
> 
> Lastly, if you happen to have spare accessories for the TX10 then let me know. I can help "fund" more hardware


We'll see my last ax1200 rma I got another ax1200 back. The non i will match better anyway as all mine are the yellow/black style









I have a spare 480 and 180.3 side mount. Though they are powder coated in the light grey color I have for the interior. The 480 can't be used now that I have 4 psus to run, and besides was probably going to conflict with the pass throughs.

The M6I died after moving the rig during the fire evacuation. It's not physically damaged but fails to post and reports a memory error. Swapped memory so it's not that. Might be CPU and won't know until I get a new board in. I figure the board is more likely, but not 100% sure.


----------



## VSG

Let me PM you about this.


----------



## stren

Woot found that MC give you the $50 off mobo/cpu combo even when you buy a impact and a 4820k. Plus their 4820K price was already awesome. So I guess I'm heading to orange county tomorrow lol.


----------



## VSG

Love Microcenter so much. That's great to know, thanks.

Edit: Wait, what fire evacuation? Everything ok?


----------



## stren

*Text update -*

Finally plugged in R4Gene with 4930K as temporary workstation. Still need to swap in some 4x8gb sticks from work. Had some minor issues because linux wouldn't boot when I used the sata ports on the asmedia controller. Windows would though so that's weird.

New impact board works with the old 4770K, just need to get the all in one block on the new board and resume 290 testing then RMA the bad one.

Finished recording all the CL videos, just need to process the last one which I'll do tonight so I can focus on two projects only.

Corsair approved the info for the AX1200 RMA, just need to find all my cables and ship back.

*Plan for the next week:*

Collect 7990s (and other parts from work), sell 980x, polish csq blocks, finish sleeving for W/S (R4E + 7990s) and start to rebuild thief
Ship AX1200 and M6I to RMA, start testing more 290 blocks


----------



## derickwm

Bump.


----------



## barkinos98

Can't believe you guys are still using the same avatar


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Bump.


Too busy polishing blocks to post photos of polishing blocks







Soon..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Can't believe you guys are still using the same avatar


lulz


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Too busy polishing blocks to post photos of polishing blocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon..


Post some tips and thoughts. Polishing is next on my list. Been accumulating the collective thoughts of the forum since it's been such a hot topic lately......


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> Post some tips and thoughts. Polishing is next on my list. Been accumulating the collective thoughts of the forum since it's been such a hot topic lately......


So I read lowfat's thread. I'm not as anal/ocd as he is and I knew I was going to get the low hanging fruit. He's right though to really get it looking nice you have to remove the machining marks from the insides of the blocks which is really annoyingly hard on the supremacy because the machining goes quite deep and that makes it hard to get sand paper in. For the exterior surfaces a few minutes with 1000grit each and then working up to 1500 then 2000 (or above) and then on to plastx for the final polish will be fine. He used plastx so I bought that to try, but any good finishing polish for a car should work too to be honest. Going up to 2500 of 3000 grit wet/dry paper will reduce your polishing time and I would recommend that. Letter sized sheets are preferable to the small sizes they sell at auto stores. With 2000 grit you want to sand longer than you think because otherwise you won't get all the lower grit scratches out and 2000 grit tends to clog easily in my experience. If you have nothing then 2000 grit and plastx would be the minimum you need to buy. But it'll be slow to sand with 2000 if you are starting with csq rather than clean blocks. Clean blocks obviously cut a lot of your work out.

For the hard to reach areas Lowfat recommended wrapping the sand paper around a cloth, but that didn't work well on the supremacy for me. I used q-tips with some coarser automotive detailing polish, but for the internals of the supremacy that took about 5 hours of work to get the worst of the marks out so it looks clear, however the internals are not flat, some of the machining still remains but it's "good enough". I used Menzerna PG1000 because that's the coarsest polish I had in my detailing supplies. Due to the time it took you want really want something coarser like the PG400 (or equivalent from another manufacturer). Those polishes are meant to be used with a buffer, but a buffer for a car is way too big and powerful and it'll spray polish everywhere and ruin the flatness of your pads. Your best bet would be mini buffing wheels on a dremel or a drill but most of those won't get in the tight areas you need. I didn't bother to use my mini buffer on a drill and just did it by hand.

Also an update on RMAs - AX1200 RMA has been approved and shipped back today, it'll probably arrive tomorrow. Asus status is "repair in progress". Corsair has been my favorite of any of the RMA procedures (have used sapphire, asus and evga so far).


----------



## stren

Not lowfat, but it'll do


----------



## cpachris

Not lowfat? You've got to be kidding. That things so clear its probably fat free!


----------



## VSG

It's probably the remaining British-ness in him that's coming out as humility.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> Not lowfat? You've got to be kidding. That things so clear its probably fat free!


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> It's probably the remaining British-ness in him that's coming out as humility.


Haha yeah I was pretty happy with the RAM block - it's much easier to get good results because there is very little machining. You can see in the machined areas though that it's not as clear, while lowfats are clear everywhere


----------



## stren

Accidentally closed this tab now I have to type all this .... again.

So a picture update for once:










As some may know I have a temp workstation while some of the hardware mines and some of the hardware gets built in the case. It was time to pull the R4E board from the temp workstation so I swapped it out with a Gene board instead.

Now for RMAs - Corsair's RMA on the AX1200 went swimmingly and I have a shiny new one already. Asus on the other hand took a long time and then decided that the board was unrepairable and was phsyically damaged so I have to pay $175 + ship for a "new" one that is probably refurbed. I'm pretty annoyed with Asus, I've never had a succesful RMA with them. I love their boards and I really do think they are the best motherboards out there but their CS is horrible and always leaves me with a bad taste in my mouth. They seem to be incompetent and go out of their way to find ways to blame you and then try and charge unreasonable amounts for what they do. After owning two asus boards and 6 ROG boards, I'll be trying to avoid them in future. Luckily EK support many motherboard manufacturers with blocks now so I have more choice than ever before. I had bought a new impact from MC for $180 so that I could continue testing while the other board was RMAing. I guess I knew deep down that Asus' motherboard warranty is basically non existent:










So I swapped over the parts for the review/benching rig:










Quickly done:










Then quickly back to testing:










So now I could move on to "actual" thief work. I had bought a cheap 4820K from MC which gave me $50 off the impact, but was also useful so that I could test stuff and keep my 4930K on the temp workstation for now:










It was time to open that sucker up:










and start assembling the r4e based hardware:










No idea on clocks yet, I haven't even got around to ocing my other 4820k on the x79 dark board. Now it was time to polish the csq to better match the 7990 blocks. Time to dig out my old supremacy:










The supremacy takes forever to polish well because of the deep machined channels:










Because of that I focussed on the vertical rather than the horizontal:










The nickel also needed a clean:










a minute with some brasso and it was shiny again:










Then reassembled and installed:










Remember to always thoroughly check for leaks after diassembling blocks! I'm going to use the monsoon fittings which use glued end caps to acrylic hardline in order use the o-ring shown here. The end caps are then compressed using the lockring against the o-ring to provide a very secure seal! As long as the glue joint is good and lasts then this is the most secure way to hardline possible!










Next up was the motherboard block:










Some of you may remember I had the original non csq blocks, but they suffered from nickel flake so I RMA'd (succesfully unlike Asus) and received these in return as the old design is end of life now. Still at least the motherboard/cpu/memory blocks will match now! Frozen csq can look nice when done right, but often it can look too busy. Polishing really helps to break that busyness up:










disassembled:










Polished:










Reassembled:










Again not perfect but good enough. If you really want to perfect it you're going to want to also take machining marks out of the nickel, but you'll probably burn through the nickel, so I would buy the copper version and then custom plate with chrome if you really are OCD and care. But that's also pricey!










Time to take off the OEM heatsinks:










I love that Asus use a gloop of TIM on the southbridge, then cover it with thick aluminum foil, then more tim:










It reminds me of my R3E a bit where some worker had left the wax paper on the TIM so the south bridge woudl constantly overheat. Dat quality control....

Anyway block fitted:










The astute might notice the EK badges are upside down because this one is going reverse atx.










Next up VRM block:










Then add the RAM - these are the older Corsair Dominator GTs - the last and possibly the best. Platinums look sexy for air cooling but these were so much more compatible with water cooling and air cooling is for wusses...










Symmetrical product placement:










GTs do look ugly without their red hats:










Time for new shiny hats:










Polished up:










Reassembled:










Mounted:










Polished enough to get reflections of the circles from the other side of the plexi:



















Time to figure out the tube routing:










The input and output lines will be tube while the rest will be hardlined. This is because the IO tubes go to QDCs that attach to bulkhead fittings to the lower chamber. The lower chamber has PSUs mounted in it though so there are clearance issues. The other constraint is that I don't want to use 90 degree fittings with the hardline, so my minimum u bend is limited by the 180 degree mandrel, so some of the close ports e.g. top left memory block port to top left south bridge port won't work. My original idea was to do this:










But it's a bit busy. Derick suggested simplifying it and just running tube along the base of the motherboard chamber until I can drop through to the lower chamber. I might do this but that tube might look super ugly and I might need a false floor to hide it:










Any suggestions?


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> e
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Accidentally closed this tab now I have to type all this .... again.
> 
> So a picture update for once:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As some may know I have a temp workstation while some of the hardware mines and some of the hardware gets built in the case. It was time to pull the R4E board from the temp workstation so I swapped it out with a Gene board instead.
> 
> Now for RMAs - Corsair's RMA on the AX1200 went swimmingly and I have a shiny new one already. Asus on the other hand took a long time and then decided that the board was unrepairable and was phsyically damaged so I have to pay $175 + ship for a "new" one that is probably refurbed. I'm pretty annoyed with Asus, I've never had a succesful RMA with them. I love their boards and I really do think they are the best motherboards out there but their CS is horrible and always leaves me with a bad taste in my mouth. They seem to be incompetent and go out of their way to find ways to blame you and then try and charge unreasonable amounts for what they do. After owning two asus boards and 6 ROG boards, I'll be trying to avoid them in future. Luckily EK support many motherboard manufacturers with blocks now so I have more choice than ever before. I had bought a new impact from MC for $180 so that I could continue testing while the other board was RMAing. I guess I knew deep down that Asus' motherboard warranty is basically non existent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I swapped over the parts for the review/benching rig:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quickly done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then quickly back to testing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now I could move on to "actual" thief work. I had bought a cheap 4820K from MC which gave me $50 off the impact, but was also useful so that I could test stuff and keep my 4930K on the temp workstation for now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was time to open that sucker up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and start assembling the r4e based hardware:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idea on clocks yet, I haven't even got around to ocing my other 4820k on the x79 dark board. Now it was time to polish the csq to better match the 7990 blocks. Time to dig out my old supremacy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The supremacy takes forever to polish well because of the deep machined channels:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of that I focussed on the vertical rather than the horizontal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The nickel also needed a clean:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a minute with some brasso and it was shiny again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then reassembled and installed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember to always thoroughly check for leaks after diassembling blocks! I'm going to use the monsoon fittings which use glued end caps to acrylic hardline in order use the o-ring shown here. The end caps are then compressed using the lockring against the o-ring to provide a very secure seal! As long as the glue joint is good and lasts then this is the most secure way to hardline possible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up was the motherboard block:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you may remember I had the original non csq blocks, but they suffered from nickel flake so I RMA'd (succesfully unlike Asus) and received these in return as the old design is end of life now. Still at least the motherboard/cpu/memory blocks will match now! Frozen csq can look nice when done right, but often it can look too busy. Polishing really helps to break that busyness up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> disassembled:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Rassembled:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again not perfect but good enough. If you really want to perfect it you're going to want to also take machining marks out of the nickel, but you'll probably burn through the nickel, so I would buy the copper version and then custom plate with chrome if you really are OCD and care. But that's also pricey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to take off the OEM heatsinks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that Asus use a gloop of TIM on the southbridge, then cover it with thick aluminum foil, then more tim:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It reminds me of my R3E a bit where some worker had left the wax paper on the TIM so the south bridge woudl constantly overheat. Dat quality control....
> 
> Anyway block fitted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The astute might notice the EK badges are upside down because this one is going reverse atx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up VRM block:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then add the RAM - these are the older Corsair Dominator GTs - the last and possibly the best. Platinums look sexy for air cooling but these were so much more compatible with water cooling and air cooling is for wusses...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Symmetrical product placement:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTs do look ugly without their red hats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for new shiny hats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polished up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reassembled:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mounted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polished enough to get reflections of the circles from the other side of the plexi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to figure out the tube routing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The input and output lines will be tube while the rest will be hardlined. This is because the IO tubes go to QDCs that attach to bulkhead fittings to the lower chamber. The lower chamber has PSUs mounted in it though so there are clearance issues. The other constraint is that I don't want to use 90 degree fittings with the hardline, so my minimum u bend is limited by the 180 degree mandrel, so some of the close ports e.g. top left memory block port to top left south bridge port won't work. My original idea was to do this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's a bit busy. Derick suggested simplifying it and just running tube along the base of the motherboard chamber until I can drop through to the lower chamber. I might do this but that tube might look super ugly and I might need a false floor to hide it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?


DAT picture, right there. Have to start calling you strenfat ;-) great work, always luv a ROG with proper logo placed in r-atx EK polished blocks









As far as Asus mobo RMA, what I know only works within the initial 30 days - buy from Amazon and you'll even be refunded shipping charges, at least in my experience nearly 2 years ago before Asus went ape in denying apparently ALL rma requests and/or asking outrageous half the price of a board fix fees.


----------



## barkinos98

I'd say the second one looks much cleaner but how about one of these two:




Inlet for both is VRM, and outlet is the left ram block (for both)


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> 
> 
> Inlet for both is VRM, and outlet is the left ram block (for both)


This is pretty much what I though of when I saw the block configuration. I will have a similar dilemma about getting tubing through to the lower chamber, bulkheads vs routing soft tubing down cable management holes is a choice I haven't had to take yet. Eager to see what happens here, but the outlet being the left RAM block will make it easier to not have to go bulkheads if that's an issue.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I'd say the second one looks much cleaner but how about one of these two:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inlet for both is VRM, and outlet is the left ram block (for both)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> This is pretty much what I though of when I saw the block configuration. I will have a similar dilemma about getting tubing through to the lower chamber, bulkheads vs routing soft tubing down cable management holes is a choice I haven't had to take yet. Eager to see what happens here, but the outlet being the left RAM block will make it easier to not have to go bulkheads if that's an issue.


Yeah I agree those are cleaner and how I wanted to do it. The problem is that the 180 mandrel is too large a radius to let you do those short connections between memory and motherboard blocks. If you want to do that you need to use a bunch of fittings to handle the bend and then you may not have space left for fittings/tube lol.


----------



## barkinos98

Make your custom mold?
I have no idea how/how much it'd cost but it might be worth a shot


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Make your custom mold?
> I have no idea how/how much it'd cost but it might be worth a shot


Yeah I guess I could measure the radius I need and then cut it out of MDF and see how it works.


----------



## VSG

Go with angled fittings? If there isn't enough space, and if you can get fittings in a similar color to the coolant of choice, you may get away with just fittings.


----------



## derickwm

/24 hours later the photos finally load.

Lots of photos, not much progress.


----------



## VSG

lol the days of "56 Kbps warning: Loads of pics inside" are back for you over there, huh?


----------



## derickwm

Sadly yes.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> /24 hours later the photos finally load.
> 
> Lots of photos, not much progress.


Trufax. Been avoiding this thread because I was waiting for a new page.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Go with angled fittings? If there isn't enough space, and if you can get fittings in a similar color to the coolant of choice, you may get away with just fittings.


Yeah i was really hoping to keep it clean and one style. We'll see if the custom 180 degree bend works I guess!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> /24 hours later the photos finally load.
> 
> Lots of photos, not much progress.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Trufax. Been avoiding this thread because I was waiting for a new page.


Change your page size settings


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah i was really hoping to keep it clean and one style. We'll see if the custom 180 degree bend works I guess!


Well I tried the custom 180 degree bend, I just wasn't able to get the acrylic to bend that tight. Maybe if I'd gone with the smaller tube size. Or if I had madskills


----------



## VSG

Go free style, channel your inner ninja skills.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Change your page size settings


Too much work.


----------



## stren

So I did try and make a custom bend curve for tighter 180's:










As you can see it worked - though I found that 180s are just harder to get perfect than 2 separate 90s. The hard part is getting the sizing right. I was stupid and measured center to centre as you should for the monsoon kit, while my custom one needed to be measured inside to inside. So in the end it was a waste of tube. So I figured out a new strategy that used less tight bends and started with the easiest section with the widest apart bends. Set up the mandrels ready to bend:










The kit really makes this easy when the mandrels fit the bends you want to do. Two quick bends later and this looked ready:










Looking good so far:










Except....










The mitre box wasn't giving me particularly good cuts as the hacksaw blade was so small in both thickness and height that it was easily able to go at an angle. As the seal mates to the end of the tube then the cut needs to be perpendicular, chances are that the glue joint and end caps will hide this but I didn't want to chance it. Overall this was disappointing so I got out my big hacksaw with a much bigger blade and it was much more consistent. So after that I redid that section again:










Here I've also used q-tips to mark the other sections I would be attempting to make. The second attempt though had me getting cocky with the heat gun and so I ended up blistering the tube around the bend area:










I also experimented with some silicon oven mitts I had but they left dimples on the tube also:










Third attempt however was looking promising:










And so when it checked out I decided to practice the glue on this piece before doing any more:










This was glued up and you can see how transparent the end result should be - bubbles are definitely bad! Always remember to tape up your lockrings before glueing the end caps on though. Finished:










Woohoo - all of that for one bent piece of tube! One thing I realized though was that section of tube was not quite horizontal. While the Monsoon measuring devices make measuring easy you want to check that any horizontal sections are actually horizontal as even with perfect 90 degree bends you can end up being off. First I took the spirit level:










And then shored up the south end of the board with paper until the memory block was horizontal:










Good enough! Now let's check that section of tube we already did:










Yikes! Not really good enough - however after doing three of the same I decided to move on and possibly replace this one later!

Moving on to the next section I discovered that it was already too short a link to use the mandrels in the way I already had. I could set them up so as to do each bend individually without firmly fixing the other bend. This felt against the whole point of the mandrel kit which was to get perfect repeatable bends. The real problem was that the extra material around the mandrels which ensured good straight lines after the bend also stopped the next mandrel from getting close. My solution was to chop the 180 degree mandrel in half - I now had a 90 degree mandrel with zero straight edge meaning I could now do much tighter u bends than the two individual mandrels would allow.










You can see my cutting was a bit jagged because I was cutting from the far side with a jigsaw which are notorious for not cutting straight. Still it was good enough for my purposes:










That was the setup for the 2nd bend, and this was the one for the third bend with the tube post bend:










Now the last shot of the day with those two extra pieces in place double checking alignment. I'm a little nervous that the final piece may rub against the other tube coming out of the cpu block, It looks but I may add in a third bend on that section just to kink it over. That's it for now!


----------



## VSG

Great job, how are you going about with the UV light for the monsoon glue?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Great job, how are you going about with the UV light for the monsoon glue?


2 minutes in socal sun and it was most definitely done







Probably only needed 30 seconds if that!

Also some how the post didn't include the last photo:


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Stren Cleverness Inside!!!


Cutting the mandrel in 1/2 was pretty clever. No ill effects?


----------



## VSG

lol if 30 secs of SoCal sun is enough to cure that glue, you guys better use SPF or whatever.

That ram to motherboard block looks pretty bent from this angle, but the other one is spot on.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> Cutting the mandrel in 1/2 was pretty clever. No ill effects?


No I mean I can still put it back together if I want the 180 effect and I drilled replacement holes so it can still be mounted vertically on a board with the 90 degree mounts Monsoon include. Personally I think it should come likes this - I suggested it to Gene but haven't heard back yet. Who knows maybe there's an easier way to do what I'm trying to do








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> lol if 30 secs of SoCal sun is enough to cure that glue, you guys better use SPF or whatever.
> 
> That ram to motherboard block looks pretty bent from this angle, but the other one is spot on.


Funny you should say that - went to the beach on the fifth and did a poor job applying SPF and missed part of my chest. Now I have a horrendously pink patch that's still sore two days later







Dem anglo saxon genes...

Yeah I think it's just the angle of the shot though I'll double check - they should be both horizontal from the side and of the same height! You can see the tube doesn't quite line up with the fitting, the lockring will pull it in to be perfect and hopefully the stress won't be enough to cause problems.


----------



## stren

So I never covered the measuring sticks that you get with the full monsoon kit:










Initially when I saw them I was like really... they seem kinda lame. Then I used them and honestly for a simple idea they work very well. Here you can see a pretty complex 3/4 bend setup that you can measure easily. The harder part is then bending it. With compound bends like this you're never going to be able to setup quite as you'd like with the mandrels. I did the 45 degree bend first, of course you have to start with an end, I'm not sure if this was smart or not. The 2nd bend was the trickiest, because it was a 90 degree bend in one dimension but had to be 45 degrees in another. My first attempt to lay the mandrels out was incorrect:










Luckily I realized this before bending. In the end I had to bend by pushing into a corner rather than around the mandrel itself:










It took a couple of reheats to get this better. Sadly I didn't take a shot of the setup for the last bend, but basically I had to prop strips of thin MDF under a mandrel that supported the 45 degree bent leg until it was parallel to the floor, then I could do the last 90 degree bend such that they were parallel. This again needed some rebending but I got there in the end without kinks though there was a bit of a twist which you can see in some of the photos. So now that the bends were done it was time to prep to glue. Managed to remember to put the lock rings on before glueing so that was good:










Here they are after glueing and fitting:



















Then the next project was to get the 7990s upgraded. They had been mining at work on an x58 board. Returns are so low now that even with free power it's almost not worth the effort, so it seemed like a good time to pull them and take that rig home for stripping:










Drained the loop - I had used the EKoolant which left quite a bit of residue sadly, This doesn't totally surprise me as I used it in another rig and the red has totally gone. Pretty disappointing as I have another 8 litres to use lol:










I should take them apart and clean them properly but today is not that day:










The dye even stained the clear primochill lrt advanced a surprising amount:










So it was now time to change the backplate:










Elmy had upgraded to dual 295x2's like a boss and sold me his custom chrome plated backplates for the 7990s so it was time to swap out the originals:










This is nice because I can keep warranty intact while getting a cleaner and much sexier look. The shot here doesn't show just how mirrored they are - you'll see that in a bit. I ordered replacement screws as the EK ones are black and I wanted to match the backplate better than that. I ordered two different types from mcmaster with the same head type and thread but different finish:










The left one matches the mirrored finish better even though the color isn't perfect:










Sadly I forgot that two of the screws are longer so as to attach to a nut on the far side of the PCB - I'll have to order some longer matching ones:










Time to replace the thermal pads:










All done:










Still not showing the mirror well. So here's one of the test fit:










And with the rest of the tube back in:










You can see I'm missing the IO plate for the R4E. I couldn't find it, most likely at work as thats where I have the boxes. I'll have to take everything out to fix that later.










Ok time for number 2:










oh yeah










reverse atx yo!










Derick did point out though that reverse atx won't show the backplates as well, originally I wanted to go that way to really show the 7990 blocks themselves. Really I just need to swap to two S8 cases lulz.

Dem reflections:























































Dat spaghetti:



















Time to finish the hard tubing runs:










dayumngirl:










Bottom fittings are for soft tube to run to QDCs panel mounted to the walls of the motherboard chamber.










As always a big thanks to sponsors - shown today: CaseLabs, Corsair, EK, Monsoon!


----------



## stren

Alright time to vote:

R4E in ATX mode or Reverse ATX mode? Bear in mind the case goes on the floor with a pedestal. So a desk would be somewhere in the upper half of the case window. The photos are similar but slightly different angles to give a better perspective

ATX:





































Reverse ATX:





































Thoughts?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

ATX for me so you can show off the backplates.


----------



## akira749

My answer is based on a visual level....with the desk blocking a good portion of the view

*ATX Pros*

We can see the acrylic bending job done
We can see those GORGEOUS backplates
*ATX Cons*

We can't see the coolant running in the gpu's channels

The reverse ATX fix the ATX cons but we lose the ATX pros.









With this stated I would go ATX....with the desk in place you'll be able to see the cpu/ram/mosfet area and the top gpu backplate....it's a win-win situation for me


----------



## Pheozero

Eh, I'd have to say ATX this time. Something about the R-ATX pics are bothering me.


----------



## derickwm

ATX. Gotta see those backplates. I think combined with the coolant you'll see a magical effect.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Tough decision. But..

because you also use a pedestal I would go R-ATX. And get to see those lovely expensive gpu full water blocks.
I'll bet you can still see the complex acrylic bends.


----------



## VSG

ATX. Dem backplates + better view of the acrylic bending is better than looking at coolant in a block.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

My good sir stren, can you please do something about those pictures. I have been avoiding this thread since nothing even starts to load, and earlier I accidentally clicked on it, went away, came back 10 minutes later and not even half the pictures had loaded.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> My good sir stren, can you please do something about those pictures. I have been avoiding this thread since nothing even starts to load, and earlier I accidentally clicked on it, went away, came back 10 minutes later and not even half the pictures had loaded.


Took me about a minute or so here and my home connection is not even in the top 50% in the US apparently. I agree though, anything over a 3-5 MP image makes no sense unless on a 4k monitor (8 MP).


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> My good sir stren, can you please do something about those pictures. I have been avoiding this thread since nothing even starts to load, and earlier I accidentally clicked on it, went away, came back 10 minutes later and not even half the pictures had loaded.


yeah I switched from using the reduced size "huge thumbnail" versions that I normally use to the bigger 5MB versions of images recently. Seems your internet can't keep up







Just be thankful I didn't leave them at the native resolution of the camera (24MP). I can switch back just thought people might want to see the bigger pics









edit - switched back


----------



## Jeffinslaw

I'm with everyone else, it takes awhile to load the picture, and when viewing this thread on my phone, the lag is ridiculous.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Took me about a minute or so here and my home connection is not even in the top 50% in the US apparently. I agree though, anything over a 3-5 MP image makes no sense unless on a 4k monitor (8 MP).


They were 3-5MP I think just not very highly compressed.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> They were 3-5MP I think just not very highly compressed.


Go with large thumbnail except for detailed close-ups (that's when I go huge thumbnail), I haven't observed any real differences even on a 1440p screen between the two. What are you currently using? I resize all pictures to 5 MP using Lightroom before uploading to Imgur.


----------



## stren

LR at full res (24MP) export + max file size 5MB -> batch convert in PS to add borders/logo and resize to 2560 width then save as png. Large thumbnails are tiny on my screen (u3011).


----------



## VSG

Ya, that 5 MB file size is going to kill people's bandwidth quick. Let's not forget poor Derick with his dial up in AK too


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Ya, that 5 MB file size is going to kill people's bandwidth quick. Let's not forget poor Derick with his dial up in AK too


Yeah - I always expected PS after resizing would shrink it considerably in size though, maybe I need to add a limit file size into the action. What size LR exports it shouldn't matter if it gets resized and resaved. I like to keep the intermediate file separate and at higher quality "just in case".


----------



## VSG

Agreed, I usually keep the edited copies in both original size and 5 MP copies for web.


----------



## Barefooter

Love those back plates! But I'd rather see the coolant in the water blocks so I'll vote reverse ATX.

I really like those Monsoon fittings too. How would you compare those to the Bitspower C47s as far as easy of use and which ones do you think have the best seal?


----------



## trivium nate

sick build!!!!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Love those back plates! But I'd rather see the coolant in the water blocks so I'll vote reverse ATX.
> 
> I really like those Monsoon fittings too. How would you compare those to the Bitspower C47s as far as easy of use and which ones do you think have the best seal?


C47's are the double o-ring push in type right? The monsoons actually have a lock ring that hold the tube in place, while the c47's can be pulled out of the fittings at any time. In the Monsoon video Gene actually screws a fitting into a 30lb dumbell and suspends the dumbell from the tube. They are however more time consuming and less reusable as you have to glue end caps to the tube so that the lock rings have something to push on. Time will tell how the glue holds up - I'd say that is my biggest concern. I chose them over the C47's that I had because I wanted something very secure that wouldn't come loose when moving house for example. Hopefully they are as good as I think








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> sick build!!!!


Thanks


----------



## VSG

Don't remind me of the possibility of moving with a TX10-D in tow!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Alright. I mangaged to do the same thing and forgot about it for 2 hours this time. It loaded.

8/10 would not load again.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Alright. I mangaged to do the same thing and forgot about it for 2 hours this time. It loaded.
> 
> 8/10 would not load again.












where is mike when you need him


----------



## sdmf74

Not a fan of reverse ATX, I vote to show off those backplates


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where is mike when you need him


Busy saving new gifs.


----------



## derickwm

If my internet can load it, yours can. Stop complaining.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> If my internet can load it, yours can. Stop complaining.


Nice cheated result. Alaska. Lol.


----------



## VSG

He is actually in Alaska at the moment lol.


----------



## derickwm

That is a 100% real result my sir. It's where I'm at currently.


----------



## Pheozero

Ok, why is Derick in Alaska?


----------



## VSG

Contrary to popular belief, he isn't a product of mitosis.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> That is a 100% real result my sir. It's where I'm at currently.


Oh lol. And the nearest server is 900 miles away?


----------



## derickwm

That's what it appears to say.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> That is a 100% real result my sir. It's where I'm at currently.


From my observation, this appears to be true. I'm not scientist or detective though.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> If my internet can load it, yours can. Stop complaining.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Oh lol. And the nearest server is 900 miles away?












I can confirm that Derick is miles away from anywhere with the most terrible internet evah. I've had to mail him the internet. Quite literally.

In other news these just got released today (the clear terminals):



















I think that would finish dem 7990s off just right! I'd been asking Niko to let us buy the white ones from the HOF separately, but these actually match better. Now we just need matching clear screws


----------



## VSG

I definitely need a few of those. Clear multi block terminals also need to happen.


----------



## imersa

Great work with the bending. As a thought would you have gained a cleaner look by flipping the CPU block to move input and output? If the EK badge was of concern as I'm sure you know you can pop this up with a knife and flip it. Just an idea as the RAM to CPU run looked a bit out of place.

Unless the bend this way would be too tight?

Defiantly ATX vote from me. Good work.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> Great work with the bending. As a thought would you have gained a cleaner look by flipping the CPU block to move input and output? If the EK badge was of concern as I'm sure you know you can pop this up with a knife and flip it. Just an idea as the RAM to CPU run looked a bit out of place.
> 
> Unless the bend this way would be too tight?
> 
> Defiantly ATX vote from me. Good work.


Thanks - yeah the bends would have been tighter, I was trying to get away with out cutting the mandrel, but then I did anyway and probably should have changed the loop order. Oh well. Gene told me I could have done all of this without cutting the mandrel, but I really wanted the existing tube held on the inside of the bend when I did the 2nd bend For now i'll move on and at some point maybe I'll re do it. I'm out of tube right now anyway









Seem like majority think ATX is the way to go which was how I was leaning so that's good.

Ordered my veneer and tools, and went to home depot to get some 1/4" MDF and a countersinking bit. So now the focus is on the chamber mods and getting the flexbay rad mounts finished and attaching to the custom wood grills







Then it'll be the final hookup and sleeve and lighting and done


----------



## stren

While I waited to get wood, hehe, I thought I should finish the front mounted 360s as my 4 UT60s had been sitting in their boxes untouched for about 18 months. For a while I had been waiting to order screws, and so I finally did and they came in and so I could actually screw the wood front panels to the flex bay rad mounts. However you have to attach the rads first, so it was off to the land of sleeving. First I sorted through my mix of ap15's and ap16's to see what I had. I had 20 new AP16's, so I started off using those:










Then got out the rads:










Used the monsoon red stop fittings that lovely Monsoon provided to dress them up a bit:










Time to get to work:










One side done:



















Test fit:










Don't worry we don't only run one set of fans, that would be too normal. Normally you'd mount the fans then the flexbay mount then the rad, but I wanted a bit more space so that the fans were a bit more subtley hidden behind the grill, it would also provide less restriction that way from the grill:










One rad done with the exception of screws:










Checking that I could fit the two flexbay mounts into the 18 bays:










I then started drilling the front panels and countersinking the holes for the new screws so that the panels could be secured. Previously they were held up by the outer clip on panel. Hardly ideal:










Mounting two 360s leaves no maneovering room to get them in or out. Ideally you'd take the front frame panel off to get them in easily, but I refused to do that. Instead I put the case on it's back, attached the flexbay mount with temporary screws, and attempted to screw rad and fans in while balancing them with the other hand.










One side done:




























The rad clearance:










To get this to work you have to use the flexbay mount the correct way round and preferably have your rads rotated so the end tank caps don't clash:










Not sure how I want to hook up the tube on these rads yet, so I'm procrastinating that decision. Probably 2 in parallel in series with another 2 in parallel.










Hidden fans:










I had thought at some point to put red led's behind the grill to give a light glow. Any thoughts?

Once again thanks to sponsors - showcased today: Alphacool, Caselabs and Monsoon!

Oh one last thing - managed to break another PSU - AX850 this time the 8 pin connector stopped working (rest of the PSU still works which threw me off the scent for a long time). Looks like it had a bit of an "incident". The plug has fused into the socket so you can't pull it out. I did think I could smell something funny while I was working on thief and this PSU was testing GPU blocks in there at the same time:










Not sure this one will be covered by RMA as it was a refurb and possibly out of warranty


----------



## VSG

That's incredible, I love that you managed to squeeze in push-pull fans with the wood (hehe) in there.


----------



## Prath

Oh wow!!! Little late... But sweet!!!


----------



## derickwm

Such grain. Much wood. Many fans. Wooow


----------



## VSG

Stren, PM me if your PSU RMA doesn't go well. I got way too many PSUs with me as it is.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

I'm in love with the wood on the front. It looks so great with the grey, good match with the stain.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## SortOfGrim

oh my, you think you have enough cooling potential?








I'd like to know how your loop will go


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> That's incredible, I love that you managed to squeeze in push-pull fans with the wood (hehe) in there.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prath*
> 
> Oh wow!!! Little late... But sweet!!!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Such grain. Much wood. Many fans. Wooow


<3
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Stren, PM me if your PSU RMA doesn't go well. I got way too many PSUs with me as it is.


Thanks dude - I'm hoping the Corsair guys might hook me up - they sponsored ram for the build, and if it's ten days or so out of warranty like I expect then they might take pity lol. If not I could use my evga NEX1500 instead, but four corsair PSU's would have been so much cooler and awesome and sponsor happy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I'm in love with the wood on the front. It looks so great with the grey, good match with the stain.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Thanks - no stain though that's the natural color








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> oh my, you think you have enough cooling potential?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to know how your loop will go


1. 4930K/mobo vrm/sb/ram -> 400mm res -> D5 -> Monsta 560
2. 4820K/mobo vrm -> 400mm res -> D5 -> XT45 560
3. 2x7990 -> 400mm res -> 2xD5 -> Mora 1280
4. 4x290 -> 400mm res -> D5 -> 4x UT60 360










One more thing to do on the rads is to swap the copper alphercool logos with something more fitting for the theme. Have to keep some branding though as they sponsored all them rads


----------



## VSG

If it's just a few days I am sure they will hook you up









If not, I got a new 1300G2 doing nothing and I just won a 1200P2 as well lol


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I'm in love with the wood on the front. It looks so great with the grey, good match with the stain.
> 
> Jeffinslaw
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - no stain though that's the natural color
Click to expand...

Whoa... what?? I could have sworn you stained it! Oh wait... it's all coming back to me now, I remember that update


----------



## nvidiaftw12

At least put some tung oil on to protect it. or linseed if you don't want a glossy finish.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> If it's just a few days I am sure they will hook you up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not, I got a new 1300G2 doing nothing and I just won a 1200P2 as well lol


Yeah gotta dig them receipts out. Still a bit worrying that it happened and I'm hoping it's not a sign that my testing 290 is dying and pulling wayyyy to much current, I'll have to check the logs to see if the VRM input currents were higher than expected

edit -> although fry's said 90 days of warranty on the receipt, the corsair website says a year, so I should be fine








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Whoa... what?? I could have sworn you stained it! Oh wait... it's all coming back to me now, I remember that update


Yeah it's fancypants exotic wood - cocobolo to be exact. Got some ebony and some birdseye maple coming too








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> At least put some tung oil on to protect it. or linseed if you don't want a glossy finish.


not stained != not finished

I hate oil finishes, while they have a natural look they require a lot of upkeep. For this I really wanted low maintenance and so I made the mistake of going polyurethane based. Normally for exotics I use shellac, so this time I learned why I do that. The wood itself is so naturally oily that the oil interferes with the polyurethane drying. I had to strip the oil off of the finish which took forever. I still need to do a third coat after the last oil stripping.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Five D5's? oh boy. And 4 separate loops.









So one will be your gaming rig and the other?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Five D5's? oh boy. And 4 separate loops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So one will be your gaming rig and the other?


Haha there was a point where I was going to do an iwaki rd-30 too, but I thought that was excessive. One is my linux based workstation (the 4930K with 32gb of ram). It doesn't need even need one 7990, until Derick persuades me to buy 3 2414Q monitors like he tried to yesterday. The 7990s are going in mainly because I have them and they are cool







. The other is my gaming rig, though I may get rid of my wife's old box and have her use that instead and dual boot the workstation for any windows activities when she is home. I was going to give her the impact when it was done testing. Who knows though. There was a time where 3 boxes made sense for us (one linux for me, one heavy gaming for me, and one light gaming for her) but not so much anymore. We both game less and she's at work a lot more now







So yeah if I give the dark/290 rig to my wife then almost as much overkill for essentially web browsing and facebook as cpachris's PPPP







So much depends on monitors, right now i'm just trying to finish, and then we'll see what monitor upgrades to do to then justify the hardware









Struggling to find the receipt for the PSU now


----------



## derickwm

Buy all the monitors.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah gotta dig them receipts out. Still a bit worrying that it happened and I'm hoping it's not a sign that my testing 290 is dying and pulling wayyyy to much current, I'll have to check the logs to see if the VRM input currents were higher than expected
> 
> edit -> although fry's said 90 days of warranty on the receipt, the corsair website says a year, so I should be fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it's fancypants exotic wood - cocobolo to be exact. Got some ebony and some birdseye maple coming too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not stained != not finished
> 
> I hate oil finishes, while they have a natural look they require a lot of upkeep. For this I really wanted low maintenance and so I made the mistake of going polyurethane based. Normally for exotics I use shellac, so this time I learned why I do that. The wood itself is so naturally oily that the oil interferes with the polyurethane drying. I had to strip the oil off of the finish which took forever. I still need to do a third coat after the last oil stripping.


It actually looked pretty unfinished. So nice job.


----------



## stren

king iguana, just saying....


----------



## VSG

I finally understood the whole Iguana thing


----------



## derickwm




----------



## stren

So - no one replied about LEDs behind the wood panels? No one likes that idea?

Also Derick thought I should paint the GT's that mount to the white rads:










I'm against it simply because I always regret painting fans. I usually mess em up, the paint never seems to dry properly and I end up tossing em.

After finishing the rad sleeving, I went on to the back panelling. I had bought some thin MDF from home depot the other day:










Got out the big scary saw:










Ripped it to shape:










Now time to carve out the section for the motherboard:










All marked up:










Time for the jigsaw:










and done:










Test fit:










Bit too tight on the south side:










Fixed:










Now I've got to work out what to do with sata connectors:










I can't connect a cable as it is. I only really need one cable, and I swap drives around quite often, so I had planned to use an external esata dock. However the one I have seems way slower than a regular sata port.

I could however use something like this:

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7829711&csid=_61&rrpl=item_page.content1&rrstr=ClickCP&rrindex=0










Mount two in the pedestal, one for each rig. It would look ugly, but the front mount usb3 would be a nice touch, and I have a USB card reader for the camera too, so I'm tempted to go that way. If I did that I'd need to carve a channel for the sata cable to get to the motherboard port as I wouldn't then use esata and instead use the internal intel 6gig ports to connect. Thoughts on that, the fans and the LEDs?


----------



## VSG

lol I had to CTRL + F "led" to see where you posted it. Can't blame us for not seeing that afterthought of a sentence in midst of a giant update.

I personally think the wood itself is a great contrast and looks classy. But then again I am the guy going with FrozenQ bling bling









I am with you on not painting the fans, even with the overkill in these cases and especially not the extinct GTs. Do you really see them once the XXL window door is on?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> lol I had to CTRL + F "led" to see where you posted it. Can't blame us for not seeing that afterthought of a sentence in midst of a giant update.
> 
> I personally think the wood itself is a great contrast and looks classy. But then again I am the guy going with FrozenQ bling bling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am with you on not painting the fans, even with the overkill in these cases and especially not the extinct GTs. Do you really see them once the XXL window door is on?


Haha true, I expect all readers of the log to be psychic. So you say no to led's and leave as is?

The fans, probably not from a normal position seated at a desk. Probably from a direct side view though that I will never look at except for the final photos. Maybe I should go take a pic of the dark side with the window on which is hooked up.


----------



## VSG

Do you already have LEDs? White ones might not be bad actually and you can always compare with and without if you have them on you. If not, I would vote no to LEDs.

Ya, take a pic with the door on in your normal viewing angle. All I will be having in the flex bays are 5.25" bay devices and fans based on my current plan so I no I won't be seeing anything there at all. But the push-pull UT60 (110mm at least) and then the flexbay mounts + wood panel might be thick enough to be visible.


----------



## VSG

Come to think of it, even with a direct side view with the door off, the frame of the fans will block your view of the fan blades. So unless you take a picture at an angle just of the radiator assembly, you won't be seeing them at all. Voting no on the fan blade painting also here.

NEGATIVE NANCY IN THE HOUSE!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Do you already have LEDs? White ones might not be bad actually and you can always compare with and without if you have them on you. If not, I would vote no to LEDs.
> 
> Ya, take a pic with the door on in your normal viewing angle. All I will be having in the flex bays are 5.25" bay devices and fans based on my current plan so I no I won't be seeing anything there at all. But the push-pull UT60 (110mm at least) and then the flexbay mounts + wood panel might be thick enough to be visible.


From a normal viewing angle you don't see them, even looking perpendicular to the window you barely see them:










You only really see them if you position your self behind the case, i.e. in the wall.










Probably shouldn't have bothered to get the white UT60's lulz.


----------



## VSG

lol there you go









Didn't you get those as review samples? The fan blades actually match the interior in that last photo.

At least now I know what to expect if I ever go with flexbay rads. Now if Bitspower finally decided to make that 600mm radiator, I would be convinced enough to get them for the front.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> lol there you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you get those as review samples? The fan blades actually match the interior in that last photo.
> 
> At least now I know what to expect if I ever go with flexbay rads. Now if Bitspower finally decided to make that 600mm radiator, I would be convinced enough to get them for the front.


Yeah it's true lulz. Not review samples though just for this build. Honestly your life would be a lot easier if you stuck with a quad on the front so that you can pull it directly into the motherboard chamber area, otherwise it's a much bigger PITA to remove without removing other flexbay items and possibly the front panel. Having two 360s in the front has been quite a pain even though it looks badass.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah it's true lulz. Not review samples though just for this build. Honestly your life would be a lot easier if you stuck with a quad on the front so that you can pull it directly into the motherboard chamber area, otherwise it's a much bigger PITA to remove without removing other flexbay items and possibly the front panel. Having two 360s in the front has been quite a pain even though it looks badass.


Gotcha!

Ya, those dual 360s look great from the inside but again- with that wood panel on it won't be really visible I think. Agreed on the removal part, just getting a fan from out of the motherboard/lower compartment flex bay was a hassle from the side- no way to get a rad out if it is going to occupy 5 flexbay lengths easily.

I love the back panelling you are doing, too bad the motherboard trays here are HTPC by default leaving awkward cable management sections and holes around. Are you going to be painting/staining them? I might want you to make these for me too


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Gotcha!
> 
> Ya, those dual 360s look great from the inside but again- with that wood panel on it won't be really visible I think. Agreed on the removal part, just getting a fan from out of the motherboard/lower compartment flex bay was a hassle from the side- no way to get a rad out if it is going to occupy 5 flexbay lengths easily.
> 
> I love the back panelling you are doing, too bad the motherboard trays here are HTPC by default leaving awkward cable management sections and holes around. Are you going to be painting/staining them? I might want you to make these for me too


Well initially when I got the case 2?? years ago I was still hopeful about the SR-X and overclocking 2P 2011 cpus, so I would have got HPTX anyway thinking I'd be future proof. It would look better with the regular 8 slot tray though, the oversized tray makes it look pretty ugly.

I'm going to try and do something pretty cool with the back panel hopefully in the next week if everything comes in


----------



## VSG

If the Haswell-EP rumors turn out true, and what Jacob was teasing about on the last EVGA podcast was on an SR-4 board then I may just be tempted enough to bankrupt myself for that lol. I would be shocked if Intel allowed unlocked Xeons though, and that teaser was likely for the x99 Classified board









I was considering of just drilling an oval hole in the motherboard tray back covers but then realized that does nothing for USB 3/SATA etc. I doubt there's enough interest to get Jim to make a E-ATX conversion kit for the TX10 either.

Definitely looking forward to seeing what you end up doing. Good luck!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> If the Haswell-EP rumors turn out true, and what Jacob was teasing about on the last EVGA podcast was on an SR-4 board then I may just be tempted enough to bankrupt myself for that lol. I would be shocked if Intel allowed unlocked Xeons though, and that teaser was likely for the x99 Classified board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was considering of just drilling an oval hole in the motherboard tray back covers but then realized that does nothing for USB 3/SATA etc. I doubt there's enough interest to get Jim to make a E-ATX conversion kit for the TX10 either.
> 
> Definitely looking forward to seeing what you end up doing. Good luck!


Yeah the most I'd upgrade to now is the single 8 core. There is still tenuous reasons why that would help my work, beyond that though the returns diminish quickly. It's cool but spending 2x3K on cpus is just too much for me to justify.


----------



## VSG

Well that Haswell-EP list had 8 core, 10 core and 12 core variants also. But who am I kidding? I just about convinced myself that the extra $400 for the octacore compared to the 5930k is justifiable. Still holding off for reviews from guys here to see how well it overclocks on water.


----------



## derickwm

Look at you, doing stuff!


----------



## Prath

Lights behind the wood grills could be cool. Maybe something warm to simulate the candlelight shining through the windows or the fire sconces. Eh.... Idk... A thought. I just don't think a white led will do well with the look. Totally my opinion. Diggin it!!


----------



## cpachris

Slacker. Paint those fans.
















on the LED's behind the wood.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Well that Haswell-EP list had 8 core, 10 core and 12 core variants also. But who am I kidding? I just about convinced myself that the extra $400 for the octacore compared to the 5930k is justifiable. Still holding off for reviews from guys here to see how well it overclocks on water.


Yeah I mean there are plenty of things I don't need I guess, I don't need two x79 rigs, I don't need quad GPUs (until I upgrade monitors in like 2018 lol), I certainly don't need two sets of quad GPUs, and 2x1TB ssds is a little overkill too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Look at you, doing stuff!


KING IGUANA MODS!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prath*
> 
> Lights behind the wood grills could be cool. Maybe something warm to simulate the candlelight shining through the windows or the fire sconces. Eh.... Idk... A thought. I just don't think a white led will do well with the look. Totally my opinion. Diggin it!!


Yeah I think white LED may be too harsh, I have reds, though individually not in a strip. It would be cool if you could buy a pre wired strip with a "fireplace" style effect
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> Slacker. Paint those fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the LED's behind the wood.


Am I the only one who has problems with spray paint? I never get good adhesion to metal - I get decent adhesion to the fans. The paint never seems to dry well, particularly clear coats. The fans get louder, break or die quickly. I don't know it usually ends up as a clusterfart for me in the long run







#willmodanythingbutfans also I won't mod PSUs because I kill them so often lulz.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Don't spray those fans, they look good as they are. It's the inside that matters (in this case they blow good







)


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Don't spray those fans, they look good as they are. It's the inside that matters (in this case they blow good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )










Corsair approved the PSU RMA







So that's good news, makes up for Asus lol


----------



## VSG

Corsair are top notch in customer service.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> Slacker. Paint those fans.


ROFL!







I'll second the fan painting.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair are top notch in customer service.


So is EK, I twice received a backplate for a 780 and 1 for a 280X, and I only paid for 1!


----------



## VSG

That could just have been Derick


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair are top notch in customer service.


Yeah and PSUs last so long it's worthwhile getting a good warranty.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> ROFL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll second the fan painting.


Oh well now I definitely won't do it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> So is EK, I twice received a backplate for a 780 and 1 for a 280X, and I only paid for 1!


Yeah EK always honored my warranty.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> That could just have been Derick


FREE BACKPLATES FOR ALL.

Ok now for an update.










Well yes, getting wood normally does make a difference! I ordered two different veneers - one was two leaves of birdseye maple, which is a famous type of burl. A burl is kinda like a tumor on a tree that distorts the grain and makes it more fabulous and more desirable. It's a pain to work with though, but veneer makes life a little easier.










I also got a big sheet of ebony for the dark side. The ebony is kinda cheating - for those that don't know ebony comes in real thin sections so if you're veneering you have to join lots of sections together which is a nightmare. I wanted an easy life seeing as this was the first time I did any veneer work since I left high school. So this ebony is man made from ebony offcuts. Yeah not ideal, but it should still look good. The other bonus is that it's about 1/4 to 1/6 the price, and the rest of the huge sheet can be used to back the boards. You want to apply veneer to both sides of the board so that the glue drying doesn't cause the board to warp.

For the ebony I wanted the stripes running vertically, which means I will still have to do one join, I might be able to get away with leaving the end bare though as that section of board may not be seen behind the radiator:










I pencilled in how I wanted to use the maple - whacked the contrast out to try and show you - but it's hard to see;










Before we can use it though we need to flatten it a bit more. Burls are usually warped in a bubbly fashion and require a bit of pre work before use.










Essentially you get your wood nice and wet by rubbing it down with a damp cloth, then get a bigger piece of wood and put it on top:










Once the two woods are touching, then you can muscle up and add some iron:










Now my wood has been squished and is nice and flat:










For the backing sheet you normally want the grain to run the same direction as the front sheet. However with a burl the grain is every direction so it doesn't really matter. Therefore I chose an easy life:










I had ordered a veneer saw as I'd heard they were useful, really though I had better luck on thin veneers like these with a sharp knife:










You want to leave a bit of overhang that you can trim off later.



















At this point I also cut the extra cutout for the sata cables. I did not take a photo as I was too distracted by my sideways wood. As the sideways wood was done getting ready for action, it was time to cut the burl to size. This is more tricky as it's less flat and had a join. Even after flattening it was not exactly flat:










I lined up both pieces and taped them down:










Marked out the piece I wanted and got to cutting:










Two identical pieces with very similar patterns:










They will be put back to back so as to create a reflection effect:










Test fit:










The join in the middle wasn't perfectly straight so I had to trim it down. To do this I again lined up the pieces back to back and put the questionable edge just peeking out from two pieces of MDF held down with dumbells:










It was then ready to be planed with a block plane which is more tolerant of wild grain:










The edges then lined up better:










One other thing I had bought was real veneer tape. When I was a lad we just used masking tape, but veneer tape is easier to use and as it dries will pull the two pieces of wood together. Then to remove just get it wet for a bit and it will come off. It was not time to prep for glueing both veneers to the board:










I stacked up three 3/4" plywood pieces and topped off with a 3/8" MDF board to give a nice perfect surface to squish the veneer with. I then layered clingfilm/wrap on it so that the glue wouldn't stick my panel to the MDF. Above the panel would get the same treatment, MDF followed by plywood and then the weights to give the clamping force. Tools ready:



Water and paper towel to dampen the non glued side, roller to spread glue, glue and more clingwrap for the top side. Then do the dirty deed and leave for 24 hours with a bunch of iron on top:










And now my watch begins...


----------



## deafboy

Got wood?


----------



## VSG

You are making this for me and everyone else interested, capisce?


----------



## derickwm

You're so talented with shaping your wood.


----------



## VSG

Sigh.. Here I thought the angsty 12 year olds were on Linustechtips


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Something... something wood something


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Sigh.. Here I thought the angsty 12 year olds were on Linustechtips


And this thread.... and Derick's thread.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Got wood?


Yes and right now it's the morning soooo.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> You are making this for me and everyone else interested, capisce?


I accept payment in the form of PA328Qs:









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> You're so talented with shaping your wood.


Apparantly I may end up shaping other's wood too!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Sigh.. Here I thought the angsty 12 year olds were on Linustechtips


You're never too old for wood!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Something... something wood something


I'm amazed no one said "that's what she said"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> And this thread.... and Derick's thread.


Maturity and age are different


----------



## stren

I hope you're all ready to see more of my wood! But first... dawn:










I couldn't show pics as I did the glue up because I was worried about it drying, so here are the pics taking it out:










The veneer gets protected with clingwrap so you don't glue it to the boards that squish it.










The veneer started to tear as I lifted it to put it on the board, so I added some veneer tape to make sure the tear went back together.










The good side worked out as well as could be hoped for. There was a bit of a gap along the mirror line but a bit of filler should make that less noticable:










First step was to trim the excess veneer - again a sharp blade can cut right through until you're very close to the substrate. Then you want to use a block plane most likely to finish it off.










Trimming end grain is much harder:










Soon you're done and then the veneer tape can be removed by getting it damp with a wet cloth and letting it sit for a minute:










Test fit:










Looking good! Now for the dark - it had been at work mining on the 290s. I brought it home and removed the 290s to drain them and flip the bridge:










Drafted out the cuts on the substrate:










Sanity check with the R4E panel










The dark must be a little less wide than the R4E:










I was a bit more aggressive on fit around the motherboard this time as the other side had a slight gap:










Sanity check again with the R4E panel and the X79 dark:










Board would hit the VRM heatsink which we are not going to use - seemed like a good time to swap it out:










Board removed:










Suddenly a wild @nateman_doo block:










Dem VRMs:










Fitted:










Then I taped up the serial numbers and bar codes on the memory:










Then taped over the evga text on the south bridge that would be upside down:










Test fit with the r4e panel:










Test fit with the real panel:










I then realized that I had forgotten to take into account the blank plates to cover the pci slots:










The bottom side fit perfectly though - on the CPU 8 pin cables I'll have to remove the clips though:










After trimming a bit more off:










Cutting the veneer - this time I want the grain to go vertically. I'm hoping to be lazy and not cover the end of the panel that will be hidden by radiators so as to not do a veneer joint:










The other question that had been on my mind was whether to use the bridge I had bought or not. I didn't like that one of the outputs had to be on the lower end of the block - I wanted both outputs to be at the top and run straight vertically up:










I could instead use crystal links to link the regular terminals and run all in parallel:










Obviously I would use the right size tube, and I'd change the fittings to black low profile ones. The downside is needing to buy about $70 more fittings, the advantage would be being able to see coolant, the disadvantage would be losing the robustness and support that the bridges bring

I'm leaning towards keeping the bridge. The next thing is to figure out where to bring the CPU connections out to in the lower chamber. The PSU mounts in the lower chamber and so blocks off a lot of space meaning the chamber pass throughs (panel mount QDCs) will need to be offset and the tubing route will be ugly


















So this is the approximate plan:










I only just realized that my two EK 400mm reservoirs are different lengths







Kinda mad about that. They were supposed to be the same version. Not sure how that happened.

I don't think the glue was completely dry when I removed the veneer tape so the gap between veneers widened a bit:










Let's hope it looks ok after filling. The best kind of filler is home made with dust from the same wood that you've sanded. That way any finish will make it blend. However making your own filler is a right pain as you have to sand enough to collect the dust, then mix it into a putty with glue, then squeeze it into the gaps and its hard to get a ratio that has enough dust in it but is still sticky. I chose to be quick about it and used store bought stuff that should match well enough:










Filled:










We won't really know til it's sanded and finished. First up was sanding the back - this way I'd get used to the veneer thickness and if I burned through the veneer it wouldn't matter:










That rip is almost impossible to find now:










Last stage - cleaning the dust off before applying polyurethane:










That's it for now. The second panel is gluing up, and hopefully I'll get time this weekend to finish the R4E panel!


----------



## VSG

I have that exact same Akro-Mils cabinet, that is all. Thanks!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I have that exact same Akro-Mils cabinet, that is all. Thanks!


So no monitors heading my way huh?


----------



## VSG

Will you accept payment in terms of cute animals?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

No chipset block with the E cut out of it and then filled with red ink? It looks prettttttttttty sweeeet!










-Jeffinslaw


----------



## derickwm

^this


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Will you accept payment in terms of cute animals?


As long as they are displayed on a nice 4K display








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> No chipset block with the E cut out of it and then filled with red ink? It looks prettttttttttty sweeeet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jeffinslaw


Haha yeah that is prety sweet, I was going pretty minimal on the dark side, no ram cooling and no south bridge lol, maybe it was just getting frustrated with throwing money at things and wanting better displays or knowing that X99 is around the corner








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> ^this


oh you







go play with your outdated hardware (sigh that will be me in a month)


----------



## VSG

Don't go 1st gen 4K IPS, the Dell and Asus 32 incher are proof.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Don't go 1st gen 4K IPS, the Dell and Asus 32 incher are proof.


Those were IGZO, the 24" dell is IPS though but it's so small and the bezel is too large to make it a 3 way portrait setup. I think that Asus PA is the first high quality IPS 4K that I've seen even though it's not available yet. I know it's smart to wait, particularly if freesync/gsync are going to be more common but I'm impatient lol. Luckily I'm broke so that's helping me wait.


----------



## VSG

Oh ya IGZO.. Argument's still valid.

I feel you, I just spent $175 on something yesterday that I really don't need but it will make benching a lot easier. I convinced myself not to go with 4k unless a >32" monitor, IPS with no backlight/bleeding and <$1000 comes up.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Oh ya IGZO.. Argument's still valid.
> 
> I feel you, I just spent $175 on something yesterday that I really don't need but it will make benching a lot easier. I convinced myself not to go with 4k unless a >32" monitor, IPS with no backlight/bleeding and <$1000 comes up.


I'm gonna have so much spare stuff that I haven't been selling in case I need it for this project, it's going to be good to downsize and clear out the garage and finally be able to focus just on reviews rather than a build AND reviews.


----------



## VSG

I want to ask you what you have, but then again I don't have any plans at the moment to use any of the 3 parts you sent me thanks to OCN member Mongol


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I want to ask you what you have, but then again I don't have any plans at the moment to use any of the 3 parts you sent me thanks to OCN member Mongol


I have a U3011 and the wife has some crappy samsung 1080p monitors. I want to upgrade both, but I had been waiting for good 4K screens and/or good gaming screens at higher res than 1080p. Not that we're basically there I wonder whether just to wait for better 4K gaming screens that still have good picture quality.

Did more work on the R4E panel - last time I was finishing the back side. Here it is after it dried with the first coat:










You can see it definitely needs a 2nd coat, not that it matters because it's the hidden side of the board, but still, I don't like patchy. Before that though it was time to see if my plan for individual holes for the sleeving would work with the wood. First I had to mark out where the existing cable routing holes were on to the wood panel. You can see that there are 2 per side of the motherboard. I could make more by pulling the panel to the right of the motherboard.










So I decided to do a 5mm spacing on the wires - large enough to avoid them blurring together and hopefully large enough to suffer large burnout on the veneer on either side:










On a test piece of MDF I marked out the holes and did the start of the holes by hand. The front side worked well










The back of course had more tear out:










Because it worked well I decided to go ahead with the real board. The drill was running out of batteries so a couple of them wobbled off course:










Hopefully it won't be noticeable.










The tearout on the back side wasn't bad:










This was the worst for burn out:










Overall though it was fine:










And ready for that 2nd coat of varnish. That's it for today:


----------



## VSG

I am glad you are going with individual holes for the cable routing









The 2nd coat really helped a lot, it looks amazing. You better hope this is a semi permanent build though, having a new motherboard with different layouts would suck.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I am glad you are going with individual holes for the cable routing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2nd coat really helped a lot, it looks amazing. You better hope this is a semi permanent build though, having a new motherboard with different layouts would suck.


Well to be fair it's not dry yet







Yeah I mean if I change anything I need a new panel lol so that should be fun.

P.S. for @derickwm I fixed the TOC finally







Essentially a new reader should skip the first 3500 posts lol.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I fixed the TOC finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essentially a new reader *should skip the first 3500 posts lol.*


----------



## Editor22

That panel.....


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Editor22*
> 
> That panel.....


Thanks Nate - that's a compliment coming from you







I'm really looking forward to being done after all this time. I can sense the light at the end of the tunnel now, just a few more things and then mountains and mountains of sleeving lulz.

Must.... finish..... before.... X99 launch......

Drilling holes in the 2nd panel today for the sleeve pass through. 8 gpus in one case. First world problems if ever I heard of them. Oh and AX850 RMA shipped back - dat Corsair


----------



## stren

More sanding and finishing:














































Testing the combs:










When I did this I realized that trying to use the existing holes in the panel was a mistake because it's almost impossible to get the panel in and out then. I should have sucked it up and made the holes where the sleeving would look best i.e. pure horizontal or vertical runs. I was also super annoyed by the joining of two of the holes for the pwr/reset switch connectors. Hopefully it won't be noticable after I'm done.

Time to pull the other panel:










Test fitting:










So many holes to be made - I think this panel had over 110 or something stupid. All were started by hand.










Test fitting again:










After the first coat of finish - it'll need three before it's done:










At this point I decided the grey on the sleeve was too light. I also figured it would be hard to connect short extensions, and really I need to run the extensions all the way down to the lower chamber. So I think I'm going to swap the light grey in the pattern out for black sleeve, the dark grey will remain however. I'm going to need a ton of wire to build these extensions!


----------



## barkinos98

Dude, the wood you used on the R4E side looks like some rolls-royce level stuff!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Dude, the wood you used on the R4E side looks like some rolls-royce level stuff!


Funny you should say that - the luxury car wood effect was what I was going for!


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> When I did this I realized that trying to use the existing holes in the panel was a mistake because it's almost impossible to get the panel in and out then. I should have sucked it up and made the holes where the sleeving would look best i.e. pure horizontal or vertical runs. I was also super annoyed by the joining of two of the holes for the pwr/reset switch connectors. Hopefully it won't be noticable after I'm done.


Stop selling yourself short, that looks great as it is. I know what you mean but this way you don't have to butcher the motherboard tray/side panel.


----------



## barkinos98

I used to think the combo of wood like that (or any wood with a bright color) and black leather/dark interior looked very crappy, but for a reason i've started to love it








We had it on our E39 years back and i did not like it one bit, and when my dad bought the A6 it was opposite, beige interior with dark wood. Looking back I'd love to own a E39/E46 with dark interior and light wood.
Something like this:










That said, E46's go for anywhere from $6k to a $14k, I'm going to get one as my first car no matter what


----------



## derickwm

Now that's good looking wood!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I used to think the combo of wood like that (or any wood with a bright color) and black leather/dark interior looked very crappy, but for a reason i've started to love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had it on our E39 years back and i did not like it one bit, and when my dad bought the A6 it was opposite, beige interior with dark wood. Looking back I'd love to own a E39/E46 with dark interior and light wood.
> Something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, E46's go for anywhere from $6k to a $14k, I'm going to get one as my first car no matter what


Lulz - yeah never been a huge fan of the 5 series look - I think the E60 wasn't awful though. The E36 m3 coupe can look good when well maintained and I do like the E46. Yeah I've never been a fan of the black leather with wood either - I went with the aluminum trim on my e90 to avoid it. I think the grey wood they sometimes use does look pretty good though and the more stripey zebrawood style look too. If I had unlimited cash though I think I'd go with the individual interiors because the leather is better and you can get some gorgeous browns. Black leather gets so darn hot, but beige and grey are ugly while white is pimping but too much maintenance


----------



## VSG

Hey Stren, guess what's coming out:



So how long before the re-rebuild?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Hey Stren, guess what's coming out:
> 
> 
> 
> So how long before the re-rebuild?


SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UP ITS NOT HAPPENING YET LALALALALALALA


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I used to think the combo of wood like that (or any wood with a bright color) and black leather/dark interior looked very crappy, but for a reason i've started to love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had it on our E39 years back and i did not like it one bit, and when my dad bought the A6 it was opposite, beige interior with dark wood. Looking back I'd love to own a E39/E46 with dark interior and light wood.
> Something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, E46's go for anywhere from $6k to a $14k, I'm going to get one as my first car no matter what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lulz - yeah never been a huge fan of the 5 series look - I think the E60 wasn't awful though. The E36 m3 coupe can look good when well maintained and I do like the E46. Yeah I've never been a fan of the black leather with wood either - I went with the aluminum trim on my e90 to avoid it. I think the grey wood they sometimes use does look pretty good though and the more stripey zebrawood style look too. If I had unlimited cash though I think I'd go with the individual interiors because the leather is better and you can get some gorgeous browns. Black leather gets so darn hot, but beige and grey are ugly while white is pimping but too much maintenance
Click to expand...

Ohh man that new M3 looks beast!
Although I'd love the black ash with the inlay in that more








Also I gotta say the E60 looks great, and it still looks better than the F10. the F10 is more similar to the E39, the E60 would be much better if it was released after the F10 imo it would be much more balanced.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Hey Stren, guess what's coming out:
> 
> 
> 
> So how long before the re-rebuild?
> 
> 
> 
> SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UP ITS NOT HAPPENING YET LALALALALALALA
Click to expand...


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Ohh man that new M3 looks beast!
> Although I'd love the black ash with the inlay in that more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I gotta say the E60 looks great, and it still looks better than the F10. the F10 is more similar to the E39, the E60 would be much better if it was released after the F10 imo it would be much more balanced.


Yeah I saw a sick E60 M5 in my favorite blue that I was tempted by. Except that those repairs would be so pricey and the MPG of that V10







I did test drive one before - the problem is that it's too refined - 70 feels like 30, and 100 feels like normal freeway speeds, so you'd be bored out of your mind or getting speeding tickets all the time!

Also been eyeing this e92: http://www.m3post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1016506, but of course I'm not actually shopping right now, just dreaming lulz.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah I saw a sick E60 M5 in my favorite blue that I was tempted by. Except that those repairs would be so pricey and the MPG of that V10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did test drive one before - the problem is that it's too refined - 70 feels like 30, and 100 feels like normal freeway speeds, so you'd be bored out of your mind or getting speeding tickets all the time!
> 
> Also been eyeing this e92: http://www.m3post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1016506, but of course I'm not actually shopping right now, just dreaming lulz.


Stop dreaming and go buy it... your graphs "proved" it was the best for you.


----------



## barkinos98

Oh man that M3 looks beast!
I want a simple and maybe one of the most common M3's produced: Space Gray, Fox Red, ZCP + DCT and thats about it lol.
Or go the full custom way and somehow purchase the only java green E92 produced or imported to the US (its on sale in honolulu now) or buy one of those lime rock editions









But first, I think i need a drivers license.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Stop dreaming and go buy it... your graphs "proved" it was the best for you.


Yeah after a while I could be pretty much prove anything to myself hahaha, even managing to convince myself that the new M3 was really the best option lol.

Right now I'm just trying to save money so I'm trying to ride out the 335i as long as I can, then when I'm 6 months from buying a house I'll sell it, add the sale cash to my downpayment and buy something with zero down with payments small enough to not affect my mortgage. Seeing as I'm cash limited the payments shouldn't matter much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Oh man that M3 looks beast!
> I want a simple and maybe one of the most common M3's produced: Space Gray, Fox Red, ZCP + DCT and thats about it lol.
> Or go the full custom way and somehow purchase the only java green E92 produced or imported to the US (its on sale in honolulu now) or buy one of those lime rock editions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But first, I think i need a drivers license.


Ha yeah a license would help. I'm not a fan of grey's but I do love the fox red interiors and it really makes a grey look good. Yeah I saw that green one lol, I want something a bit less bright haha.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah after a while I could be pretty much prove anything to myself hahaha, even managing to convince myself that the new M3 was really the best option lol.
> 
> Right now I'm just trying to save money so I'm trying to ride out the 335i as long as I can, then when I'm 6 months from buying a house I'll sell it, add the sale cash to my downpayment and buy something with zero down with payments small enough to affect my mortgage. Seeing as I'm cash limited the payments shouldn't matter much.
> Ha yeah a license would help. I'm not a fan of grey's but I do love the fox red interiors and it really makes a grey look good. Yeah I saw that green one lol, I want something a bit less bright haha.


Oh look at you being Mr Responsible...


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Oh look at you being Mr Responsible...


Everyone grows up some day









Also with all your e46 talk you made me want to consider this http://www.m3post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1017670
but dat salvage title and dem life plans


----------



## barkinos98

I'm actually seriously considering getting a E46 LCI 330ci as my first car, and then selling that in mid college and get a SL/CL600 for cheap.
The E46 coupe's start from $5k to $15k easily, and the CL and SL go from $18k to $25k (at least the earlier CL's) so i can get pretty boss cars for stupid cheap prices


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Everyone grows up some day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also with all your e46 talk you made me want to consider this http://www.m3post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1017670
> but dat salvage title and dem life plans


Do it... then sell it to me down the road. Serious. lol


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I'm actually seriously considering getting a E46 LCI 330ci as my first car, and then selling that in mid college and get a SL/CL600 for cheap.
> The E46 coupe's start from $5k to $15k easily, and the CL and SL go from $18k to $25k (at least the earlier CL's) so i can get pretty boss cars for stupid cheap prices


It's not the purchase price though it's the maintenance costs








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Do it... then sell it to me down the road. Serious. lol


What's wrong with yours?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> It's not the purchase price though it's the maintenance costs


Sooooo much this...lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> What's wrong with yours?


Nothing. I've just wanted a black e46 M3 for a while as another project car. But not looking to do that right now, lol.


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

What a completely overkill and simply beautiful project.

Subed.


----------



## stren

oh a few other things for a starter car - I'd strongly recommend learning stick/manual on your first car, it doesn't get easier and teaches you good habits. Also don't get a crazy powerful engine, you most likely will overestimate your abilities as a driver, and in a slower car you're less likely to cause yourself or other injuries. That doesn't mean to skimp on brakes and tires - those are important








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Sooooo much this...lol
> Nothing. I've just wanted a black e46 M3 for a while as another project car. But not looking to do that right now, lol.


I've been wanting an e30 as a project car but no money/space/time for such shenanigans.

Probs in white:


----------



## deafboy

e30 M3 would be my ideal project car to be honest... but any that are even partially well kept are pretty pricey for what would essentially be a shell for a project.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> e30 M3 would be my ideal project car to be honest... but any that are even partially well kept are pretty pricey for what would essentially be a shell for a project.


Ha yeah that particular one sold for 58k







The good thing about E30 M3's are that they likely won't lose value unless you crash it.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I'm actually seriously considering getting a E46 LCI 330ci as my first car, and then selling that in mid college and get a SL/CL600 for cheap.
> The E46 coupe's start from $5k to $15k easily, and the CL and SL go from $18k to $25k (at least the earlier CL's) so i can get pretty boss cars for stupid cheap prices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the purchase price though it's the maintenance costs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Do it... then sell it to me down the road. Serious. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's wrong with yours?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> It's not the purchase price though it's the maintenance costs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo much this...lol
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> What's wrong with yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing. I've just wanted a black e46 M3 for a while as another project car. But not looking to do that right now, lol.
Click to expand...

Its a 10 year old car, how high can the maintenance be?
(besides, compared to the prices here i'm sure both is very affordable lol)


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Its a 10 year old car, how high can the maintenance be?
> (besides, compared to the prices here i'm sure both is very affordable lol)


haha repairs on german cars can be frequent, parts can be expensive, labor is expensive unless you're going to fix it yourself in which case tools are expensive and mistakes as you learn cost too









One of the reasons a new bmw is quite affordable despite it's unreliability is that it comes with 4 years free maintenance and warranty. I've probably had 10K of "free" work done on my 335 and that's six years old. Clutch will need doing soon (2500+) and there's a few other things that might go wrong too, let alone the unexpected


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Ha yeah that particular one sold for 58k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The good thing about E30 M3's are that they likely won't lose value unless you crash it.


Yeah, but the closer to stock the higher the value. The modded ones while stick hold their value well, don't help.

Mods are worthless, lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Its a 10 year old car, how high can the maintenance be?
> (besides, compared to the prices here i'm sure both is very affordable lol)


Mine is 14 years old and has been solid but I've still dropped ~$8k or so in maintenance alone, would have been more too on a lot of things if I didn't do it myself. The parts are expensive and when you do need labor, that's certainly not cheap, lol.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Yeah, but the closer to stock the higher the value. The modded ones while stick hold their value well, don't help.


Buy a modded one, revert it to euro-stock with nos euro parts, sell, make all the monies


----------



## barkinos98

Well you guys have cheaper parts compared to here (currency) and more labor but here its the other way around :/

I just wish the best for me, seriously hoping to get a huge grand tourer with a V12. My friends are after cars like the 911, the 458 and whatnot and i feel more mature because i want a grand tourer and not a "ratchet" (comparatively) car


----------



## stren

Sleeve update:

Dat option @Jeppzer










This side is done now, though I might need more combs to keep it under control:



















@Lutro0's store has had so many orders they need to close for a week to catch up on shipping. Sadly I've also run out of wire too, so that's a bummer. Hopefully the store reopens with combs and wire available soon









I'm not planning on sleeving the Corsair supplies - I worked out how much wire it would be to sleeve all four and it was pretty pricey and a ton of work. I'm also thinking of going back to running two PSUs. Initially I planned to us my NEX1500 on the gaming rig and an AX1200 on the workstation. Then I ended up with 2 more AX850s so thought it would be cool to utilize all four PSU mounts and run 2xAX850 on the workstation (nice because the fan turns off when using little power) and the 2xAX1200 on the gaming side. However I want to bring tube into the lower chamber where the 3/4th PSUs would be so I'd have to make the tube routing less pretty and buy more fittings to jog around where the PSUs would be. So for now I'm thinking just keep it simple. Seeing as the NEX has hugely long cables and is 1 to 1, I may end up creating custom length wires for that.



















For the dark side - I did 3/4 of the GPU extensions before I ran out of 16AWG. I do have 100ft of 18AWG which I could continue with, but 18 doesn't hold the shape as well, and it's more resistive, something that matters when you're really pulling a load of current. When mining with 4x290s on the NEX1500, the power wires to the GPUs would get warm.



















That's it for now. Next up will be more sleeve, res mounting and finishing tubing in the motherboard chambers. I've calculated the remaining fittings I need, so I need to get them ordered and EK have agreed to send more goodies to finish up in style


----------



## Rbby258

How comes you choose to have the wires go so far out before going through the board?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> How comes you choose to have the wires go so far out before going through the board?


It's not really a choice - I have to avoid the HPTX motherboard tray and avoid the edge of the panel around it. HPTX is just sooo deep. It's not ideal, but my plan with the reservoirs to have one inside the curl and one on the outside further out should hopefully make it look better and like I meant to do it rather than being forced to do it lol.


----------



## VSG

He's mentioned it in post 3663 amidst a ton of photos and car discussion


----------



## stren

Extensions finished - just waiting on more parts, and testing of the extensions in case I made a mistake as I put em through the panels










So close I can taste it....


----------



## VSG

Are you sticking to the pre made holes for the cables?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Are you sticking to the pre made holes for the cables?


----------



## VSG

A few body mods and you _could_ just pass off as him









Your 290x block review came in at a right time for me. I am going back full circle and getting a reference 290x for Side 2. Who knew OpenGL was actually good for something in real life? Are you going to do the Alphacool one after all or calling it a day? Not like I would likely have gone that direction but now I am looking for an inexpensive, decent block for a 290x


----------



## supermiguel

sweet build


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> A few body mods and you _could_ just pass off as him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your 290x block review came in at a right time for me. I am going back full circle and getting a reference 290x for Side 2. Who knew OpenGL was actually good for something in real life? Are you going to do the Alphacool one after all or calling it a day? Not like I would likely have gone that direction but now I am looking for an inexpensive, decent block for a 290x


Yeah because they are sending the new backplate I'll have to review lol, and it's not bad because I'll be doing a universal roundup anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermiguel*
> 
> sweet build


Thanks!

Still waiting on final few parts to come in from EK and then I'll begin final assembly!


----------



## supermiguel

hurry up!, competition is coming http://www.overclock.net/t/1508183/build-log-super-monster


----------



## supermiguel

so where are you mounting your ssds/hds?


----------



## stren

Making progress - also last EK package finally shipped!










Finally got the front panels back on - this time with all the radiators in and with longer screws so they are held in place better.










The thing that is bugging me on the "light" side is that the panel is warped because of the disceprencies in the front/back veneers I used. So you might be able to notice the wood warping away at the back of the case. I may have to do something about that.










Dark side extensions were finished and tested, just waiting on new reservoirs










While I wait for the final few parts I just need to finish changing out the white 3 pin headers to black ones which annoyingly seems to mean soldering fatter wires and then recrimping, because my black fan headers don't like the crimps from my white ones for some reason. Then hook up of the fan controllers and I'm really really close.


----------



## VSG

I can't see any warping to be honest, I am just distracted by the wood panels looking so amazing. Where are the reservoirs for the "dark side"?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I can't see any warping to be honest, I am just distracted by the wood panels looking so amazing. Where are the reservoirs for the "dark side"?


In the package that shipped from EK but hasn't arrived yet. I had X2 reservoirs but somehow the 400mm tubes were different lengths, so I decided to upgrade to the better x3 res and make it consistent.


----------



## VSG

Ah ok









1-2 months more then?


----------



## Pheozero

Progress? That word doesn't go with this build


----------



## VSG

Wrong thread? Feel free to blame the identical avatars if that was the case.


----------



## Pheozero

Whoops









I had both Derecks and Strens threads open at the same time


----------



## derickwm

Such wood.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Ah ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-2 months more then?


let's hope not I want to be done. When the wood warp was bugging me I was debating adding wood panels for the top and bottom of the chamber too. That would have added another few weeks, I really want to avoid doing that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Progress? That word doesn't go with this build


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Wrong thread? Feel free to blame the identical avatars if that was the case.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Whoops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had both Derecks and Strens threads open at the same time


olawd, we like to update at the same time for maximum effect.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Such wood.


Such fittings


----------



## supermiguel

Not upgrading to x99?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermiguel*
> 
> Not upgrading to x99?


Oh eventually I'm sure - I only just got done custom sizing these panels for x79 though









I'm going to wait for ddr4 to come down in price to be honest, and then see. 2x5960x and two high end motherboards and tons of ram will be pricey. My next upgrades will be monitors though - x99 can wait


----------



## stren

More sponsored parts finally arrived from EK - so much product placement today:



















Even my rug is CSQ










Got some replacement x3 style reservoirs as my two X2 res's were different heights:



















I already had one white D5 top, but now I had two more:










triplets:



















Also since I put the 7990s in EK released the clear terminals - so of course I had to swap those:










Also took the time to correct the orientation of the EK badges (again). I really want to get some ER badges made instead, but I imagine that would be $$$










Also dug out the io plate and installed that finally too!

Mmmmm all the plexi:




























My pump collection (D5's only):










The black topped varios are for the dark side (2 for gpu loop, 1 for cpu loop), while the white ones are for the light side. Time to also update the dark side:










Yes you filthy animals had told that air cooled south bridges were for canadians. Or something. So of course I had to comply with your demands:










natemandoo in the house. Time to strip her down:










nekkid:










dat port clearance:










I do wish it was bigger like the original:










I didn't have a black supremacy, so of course EK couldn't let me use a filthy Bitspower block:










Goofy style:










Got me some ram blocks too:










Because 1.5V ram needs cooling:










Blocks fitted and badges rotated:










Tempted to plastidip the thumbscrews - I really think EK should sell black versions of these @derickwm

Sleeved the pumps, though I got incredibly pissed off at the black three pin fan headers I had (I think from lutro0), the crimps just won't easily go in. In the end I gave up and decided to buy new ones and reused the original beige ones:










D5 POWAH:










Time to put the motherboard back in the case and hook up the tube:










Found some problems - the tube is not straight from the GPUs and is driving me nuts, and the tube from the ram blocks to the top chamber would kink because I didn't have enough space. More on that later. Time to make more hardlines:










Ready for install:










Can you believe just how much product placement we have today? I should be getting a cut of evo sales right now: Oh and let's not forget the other sponsors e.g. Corsair:










And monsoon










And evga sorta:










And EK again jeez:










Dem bends:










This is the so called infinite loop - no pump required it just keeps both VRM and CPU cool. No radiator required either. Just don't turn it on:










4 fingers - 2 in the cpu, 2 in the south bridge










Lovely jubbley:










dat clearance again:










The NMD block was a bit of a pain to install, no instructions, no opinion on whether to use TIM or thermal pads, and the base of the block got very close to some caps on the board. In addition there were no standoffs, instead, two washers were used. This is a nightmare, because even one washer wouldn't stay still as you put the block on the board, let alone two. It took a lot of wrangling to install. If a manufacturer had released a block like that I would have torn them a new one.

Rebuilding:










Block is not quite level, user error I suppose, but I was too nervous to tighten it down on the sata side of the board because it looked like it would touch something.










All four in:










I will have to wait to reinstall the 4 way ek bridge, because I'm missing one 90 degree fitting that I have to install first.

4 way or no way:










Put back in the case along with the new reservoirs and the bulkhead QDCs:










Pumps are hardlined to the bulkhead fittings. I didn't want to mount them at all so as to minimize vibrations. Hardline of course will still transmit some vibration, soft tube would be better but always looks ugly.

Dat chamber - big thanks to alphacool for the rads too!










FILTER#1










Also put the mora with the gt's plus adpaters back in - really need to get some ER stickers made for the fans:










Light side - the third pump uses soft tube to hang rather than hardline - this will be fixed as soon as I get two more fittings!










Here you can also see how I rerouted the tube from the motherboard to the top chamber so it wouldn't kink. It does mean that there is an unused hole in the top of the chamber. I may have to plug it with a bulkhead and a stop fitting.

That's it for now! Today's thief update brought to you by the letters E and K, CaseLabs, Corsair, Alphacool, Monsoon etc etc


----------



## Barefooter

Wow nice update! Looking good


----------



## derickwm

Nice work man!


----------



## VSG

Massive and entertaining update!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Wow nice update! Looking good


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Nice work man!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Massive and entertaining update!


Good to keep it lighthearted when it's such a ridiculous case as i'm sure you know. Haven't checked your log in a while, I may have to wander over and see what's new


----------



## VSG

Not a whole lot lol, time being spent in reviewing a few components and job hunting. I have obtained a lot more parts but don't feel like making yet another "Parts" update.


----------



## dmanstasiu

IT'S OK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Wowwwwwwwwwwwwww


my thoughts


----------



## LokSupguller

Wow..... I just finished reading through this entire buildlog... each update just kept me scrolling for the next. Where do you get the money to do this?! This project is bloody amazing







I've learnt so much just by reading, I'll be checking regularly for updates


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LokSupguller*
> 
> Wow..... I just finished reading through this entire buildlog... each update just kept me scrolling for the next. Where do you get the money to do this?! This project is bloody amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've learnt so much just by reading, I'll be checking regularly for updates


Title says "[Sponsored]"


----------



## FrancisJF

Near complete? or lots of work to do?


----------



## Hukkel

It is enormous, when it is filled up with hardware only then you realise how big it is!


----------



## LokSupguller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> Title says "[Sponsored]"


Yeah I saw that, but the powertools and everything... He has to supply some parts himself too like the pc components. But yeah, all in all a crazy build :O


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LokSupguller*
> 
> Wow..... I just finished reading through this entire buildlog... each update just kept me scrolling for the next. Where do you get the money to do this?! This project is bloody amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've learnt so much just by reading, I'll be checking regularly for updates










Being old enough to have a decent job but not having kids yet or buying a house. #priorities
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> Title says "[Sponsored]"


Yeah sponsorship helps, but until you're big modder you won't get huge amounts of stuff sponsored. I've been very lucky, but I've still sunk an awful awful lot of money into this :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> Near complete? or lots of work to do?


Near complete - I have one last PPCs order coming in today, and then I have one quick wooden panel to make before I'll be hooking up the final things.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> It is enormous, when it is filled up with hardware only then you realise how big it is!


Yeah it's suprisingly big. Think european fridge sized lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LokSupguller*
> 
> Yeah I saw that, but the powertools and everything... He has to supply some parts himself too like the pc components. But yeah, all in all a crazy build :O


Yeah, though I cheap out sometimes with the tools and find other ways of doing what I want to do with the tools I have.

First loop was tested for leaks and is clean. Now to drain ready to finish the rest and then final leak testing before being carried up stairs. Even with two people you can't lift it upstairs when it's full of coolant and rads.


----------



## stren

It was time to do something about the bottom pedestal. So I went and got some more wood.










Ended up with this chunk which was much larger than I needed - it had pretty grain though and I'll use it eventually:










The back of it has some sap wood which give a nice contrast, but you can never trust sapwood.










It's super heavy though, I mean 2-3x as dense as most hardwoods, and a ton more than pine.

First up let's choose which face to use:





































The last one is the prettiest if we can avoid the sapwood. Time to prep an edge:










Sapwood is really quite thin, might be able to remove it by shaving a quarter inch of thickness off while maintaining the grain. After a bunch of work with the table saw:










I had to offset the piece in order to center the grain and so I had to build cantilever style support into the end that would no longer get screwed. Test fitting:










Required considerable fine tuning to get it just right to balance the height of the dress panel:










Then fedex came and more parts were here:










Including temperature probes with lcd screens. Aquaeros are for wimps. Time to fit them:










Jigsawed then tidying up with chisel










Fitted:










Sleeved (I should have ordered more black molexes):










Much fancy:










Many smooth:










Also much fittings - more on these in next update:


----------



## VSG

Not sure I like the B+W treatment in the last update, especially when you wanted to show the different wood finishes. I love the 6x XSPC temp displays in the bottom though!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Not sure I like the B+W treatment in the last update, especially when you wanted to show the different wood finishes. I love the 6x XSPC temp displays in the bottom though!


Sometimes I like to tease


----------



## VSG

Well at least the smiley is apt


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Well at least the smiley is apt


You'll see

Also GET HYPE THIS BUILD IS NEARLY DONE


----------



## VSG

You know what I think? I think the build is ALREADY done and you are just prolonging the journey till everyone.. ahem.. explodes at the end.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> You know what I think? I think the build is ALREADY done and you are just prolonging the journey till everyone.. ahem.. explodes at the end.


Hahaha I wish. I've yearned for this to be done. But apparantly you have to do the work. From one tx10-d owner to another - stop this madness before it's too late!


----------



## VSG

You don't need to tell that twice! My plan was to have everything up and running by now, or at least Side 2. Such naivety!


----------



## stren

Apparantly 60ft of tube is not enough


----------



## VSG

Hard or soft?

No innuendos intended


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Hard or soft?
> 
> No innuendos intended


Soft, I only needed 12 of hard.


----------



## VSG

Hmmm.. I got 25' in clear and 25' in red which should hopefully be enough since none of that will be seen. Routing them in the midsection amidst the wiring from pedestal to extended top will be a pain I bet. Any tips? Tubing first or power cables?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Hmmm.. I got 25' in clear and 25' in red which should hopefully be enough since none of that will be seen. Routing them in the midsection amidst the wiring from pedestal to extended top will be a pain I bet. Any tips? Tubing first or power cables?


I did power then tube. It's only cause I'm stupid and did 4 loops and brought the tube out where I thought it would look best not where would be most efficient for use of tube lol.


----------



## VSG

Bah 4 loops, everyone knows 3 is where it's at. Yeah, power followed by tube makes sense to me too.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Bah 4 loops, everyone knows 3 is where it's at. Yeah, power followed by tube makes sense to me too.


I've still come to the opinion that two rigs in the same box is a PITA, I would definitely do two back to back SMA8s instead, and maybe use a tx10 platform to mount them together if you want them together.


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I've still come to the opinion that two rigs in the same box is a PITA, I would definitely do two back to back SMA8s instead, and maybe use a tx10 platform to mount them together if you want them together.


You know you have to do this now...


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I've still come to the opinion that two rigs in the same box is a PITA, I would definitely do two back to back SMA8s instead, and maybe use a tx10 platform to mount them together if you want them together.


The only way I can see two rigs for one person in the same case working is if one was a dedicated mining/folding rig on 24/7 by itself. I got two rigs for two people in here so it makes a lot of sense to me.


----------



## FrancisJF

When stren finally turn on his rig that he was building.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Yah can't quite say I am a fan of the black and white. Would have liked to see the different finishes on the wood. Kinda ruined the update TBH









What you did with the temp displays look good though!


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Hard or soft?
> 
> No innuendos intended
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soft, I only needed 12 of hard.
Click to expand...


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Hard or soft?
> 
> No innuendos intended
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soft, I only needed 12 of hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## nateman_doo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> The NMD block was a bit of a pain to install, no instructions, no opinion on whether to use TIM or thermal pads, and the base of the block got very close to some caps on the board. In addition there were no standoffs, instead, two washers were used. This is a nightmare, because even one washer wouldn't stay still as you put the block on the board, let alone two. It took a lot of wrangling to install. If a manufacturer had released a block like that I would have torn them a new one.


SICK build man. I have been experimenting with some various stand-off's if you would like some. Sorry if I didn't include instructions, I am sure you weren't the first to grumble about that but no one as asked. Just happy you figured it out. Took me a while to install it too, but I just figured watercoolers always figure things out. All I had available to me at the time were those washers. Sorry if it was a pain, and if you want I can send you various standoff's to experiment with.

The chipset block is an achievement in its own right. I wasn't planning on making the chipset block at all and leaving the Vreg block as is (you should see some of the hidious earlier designs! - no, wait... dont see them)... but people were begging me to pull it off. So after DAYS of designing I squished it all together with tolerances that make me sweat every time I make a batch. And then they said they wanted compression fittings to fit too?! More- redesign.

A half inch ball bearing for scale:


The O-ring channel is 1/16" wide, and the lip on the outer edge is less then half of that, three hundredths of an inch thick. Then to account for the PCI-E release clip? Wasn't easy man. No worries, the more input I get the better I can help everyone. Let me know if you want to tear down everything again for the stand-off's









Still a most incredible build!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nateman_doo*
> 
> SICK build man. I have been experimenting with some various stand-off's if you would like some. Sorry if I didn't include instructions, I am sure you weren't the first to grumble about that but no one as asked. Just happy you figured it out. Took me a while to install it too, but I just figured watercoolers always figure things out. All I had available to me at the time were those washers. Sorry if it was a pain, and if you want I can send you various standoff's to experiment with.
> 
> The chipset block is an achievement in its own right. I wasn't planning on making the chipset block at all and leaving the Vreg block as is (you should see some of the hidious earlier designs! - no, wait... dont see them)... but people were begging me to pull it off. So after DAYS of designing I squished it all together with tolerances that make me sweat every time I make a batch. And then they said they wanted compression fittings to fit too?! More- redesign.
> 
> A half inch ball bearing for scale:
> 
> 
> The O-ring channel is 1/16" wide, and the lip on the outer edge is less then half of that, three hundredths of an inch thick. Then to account for the PCI-E release clip? Wasn't easy man. No worries, the more input I get the better I can help everyone. Let me know if you want to tear down everything again for the stand-off's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a most incredible build!


Thanks Nate - I appreciate it's harder for you to do all the work we've come to expect from the mainstream companies. I wouldn't bother sending standoffs, I'm hoping to not touch that install ever again







On your next design though it would be a really good idea. Personally I'd charge a bit more and include thermal pads too so that people know what thickness is safe to use etc.


----------



## stren

Vacation time - back in a week and then it will be the finishing!


----------



## lukeluke

So Stren, would you say that after this experience that you would recommend against a TX-10D and the concept of multiple builds in one?

I just ordered a TH10-A and am kind of second guessing, thinking that I'm eventually gonna want to get whatever the next platform is, at which point my existing build (still brand new x99 5960x) will still be very strong so I'd have two nice computers, and it would be nice to be able to simply move it to the other side, or just use the other side for testing various components.

Plus as big as the TH10 is, the extra space for radiators would have made my existing build a little easier.

Oh well, what's done is done, I'm just having doubts, but if I want a 2nd build later in its own box, TH10A * 2 = ~$1600 vs ~$1100 for one TX10D. Plus I think the space is better utilized w/ 2 builds than having half a build mostly just housing the PSU and cables like the TH10.

I also thought I was gonna need all custom cables to reach in the TX10 which would have been a pain but upon having a reference in the TH10, I can see that wouldn't actually have been much of a problem.

Although it's funny because what we like about caselabs is the modularity, but then jamming multiple computers in one box is the opposite of modularity. Also in terms of the way that engineers usually think about redundancy and backups and no single point of failure, you'd want your components separate, so like if a pipe leaked it wouldn't explore both your computers at once. I also thought having the power be on the same outlet could be a problem, but given that only one of my builds would be loaded up with GPUs, the circuit actually probably could have handled it.

Still, for my purposes, I think a TX10 would have worked well, using the upper and lower chambers for rads for the main build, and the second one for a smaller, low-maintanence one.

But it was hard to make that decision when placing my order having never seen a caselabs close up. You can read the measurements but it's hard to envision.


----------



## VSG

Not Stren here but be careful- you are one step away from ordering a TX10-D and two steps away from pedestal(s), extended top and madness.


----------



## lukeluke

Already have the TH10A in my living room so that will be a lot of powder black aluminum. Maybe I will put the TH on top of the TX heh.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukeluke*
> 
> So Stren, would you say that after this experience that you would recommend against a TX-10D and the concept of multiple builds in one?
> 
> I just ordered a TH10-A and am kind of second guessing, thinking that I'm eventually gonna want to get whatever the next platform is, at which point my existing build (still brand new x99 5960x) will still be very strong so I'd have two nice computers, and it would be nice to be able to simply move it to the other side, or just use the other side for testing various components.
> 
> Plus as big as the TH10 is, the extra space for radiators would have made my existing build a little easier.
> 
> Oh well, what's done is done, I'm just having doubts, but if I want a 2nd build later in its own box, TH10A * 2 = ~$1600 vs ~$1100 for one TX10D. Plus I think the space is better utilized w/ 2 builds than having half a build mostly just housing the PSU and cables like the TH10.
> 
> I also thought I was gonna need all custom cables to reach in the TX10 which would have been a pain but upon having a reference in the TH10, I can see that wouldn't actually have been much of a problem.
> 
> Although it's funny because what we like about caselabs is the modularity, but then jamming multiple computers in one box is the opposite of modularity. Also in terms of the way that engineers usually think about redundancy and backups and no single point of failure, you'd want your components separate, so like if a pipe leaked it wouldn't explore both your computers at once. I also thought having the power be on the same outlet could be a problem, but given that only one of my builds would be loaded up with GPUs, the circuit actually probably could have handled it.
> 
> Still, for my purposes, I think a TX10 would have worked well, using the upper and lower chambers for rads for the main build, and the second one for a smaller, low-maintanence one.
> 
> But it was hard to make that decision when placing my order having never seen a caselabs close up. You can read the measurements but it's hard to envision.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Not Stren here but be careful- you are one step away from ordering a TX10-D and two steps away from pedestal(s), extended top and madness.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukeluke*
> 
> Already have the TH10A in my living room so that will be a lot of powder black aluminum. Maybe I will put the TH on top of the TX heh.


Yeah honestly I don't think the TX10-D is a good idea, I discourage anyone from it because two large rigs in one case is painful. Yes you save a bit of money versus two big cases, but you have to ask the questions

- how much are you saving vs the entire project budget where the watercooling components alone will be thousands.
- do you really need two large builds in one case? Most people need one big and one smaller - for example I could have done a mATX workstation in an SM5/S5 and an ATX gaming rig in a SMA8 or S8 + Ped
- how often do you do maintenance? Can you afford to take both rigs down at the same time?

The TX10-V is different though, if you want a super large case for one rig then it's awesome for that, I do think even for that need though a TH10A or STH10 is a better fit and cheaper. The TX10 is realistically too much IMO for almost anyone. I can't imagine someone who actually needs it (though I know there are plenty who want one). The downsides to such a large build such as being able to move it or carry it vs the actual performance benefits of slightly larger radiators make it not worth it.

Bear in mind that to carry this project upstairs, I'll need two people *and* to drain most of the loops *and* pull a bunch of the radiators (thank goodness for QDCs). I love CL and I love that they built something so ridiculous, but if I were to start over I would absolutely not do this lol. This may make me unamerican - but sometimes there is such a thing as "too big".


----------



## VSG

What he said. It makes sense for me since the two builds are for two people with the case in between the two desks. But otherwise I'm all for one case per build myself.

Also- movers.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> What he said. It makes sense for me since the two builds are for two people with the case in between the two desks. But otherwise I'm all for one case per build myself.
> 
> Also- movers.


But you can do that with two cases anyway - the 2x STH10s back to back is 98% the same as a TX10 but with more flexibility and it's easier to work with. Yes it can work for you now, but wait til you move and the same setup doesn't work anymore. That's why I like the merlin range so much for being reversible.

And yes I've used movers before, when it was lighter, and they struggled so much and ended up denting a panel because I didn't drain it







Geggeg got a ridiculous deal on his, so I understand, but I wouldn't pay full price for a TX10 for sure. I'm not trying to be negative about CL btw, I love CL, and I love the cases, but I think it's easy for people to get carried away and think the TX10 is the best case because it's the biggest, and I wouldn't agree with that







If you know it will work the best for you then go for it, but I think for most users it won't.


----------



## lukeluke

I think if you want two fully water cooled builds then that is too complicated to have in one case, and that when you have an extended top or pedestal the TX would definitely be out of hand.

But looking at my TH, and imagining if it was a TX with no pedestal, it feels like it would be only slightly different in size: maybe four inches wider and deeper, and eight inches higher. So moving that should be no problem. In return instead of just a power supply and cords on one side, you have a whole other motherboard, and you have more flex-bays which are, naturally, more flexible than the HDD mounts.

The challenge with water cooling is you need a lot of surface area but you don't actually need all the internal room, so I can see how filling the space with a second motherboard makes sense--*as long as* that second build isn't equally elaborate with a whole bunch of dependencies.

For my purposes, I could see it working: One side would have all the water cooling, including a 140.9 Mo.ra (easier to hook up than 3-4 rads in the TH), so you're using the larger footprint of a double case to provide easier water-cooling for one.

Additionally, I'd ideally run a Windows machine with tons of GPUs but few HDDs, and then a Linux machine with tons of HDDs but no GPUs. So each is lopsided in a way that requires some of a big case but not all of one. So it could kind of balance out in a TX.

The 2nd side would need to be simple, though. It could even just be sort of a staging area allowing me to mess around with little computer parts, but often unused. Being right next to each other makes it easy to switch the HDMI cables if I wanted to use the 2nd build's desktop instead of SSHing in, and to connect a crossover ethernet cable.

Then again, like you said, to work on the watercooled build you'd have to take the NAS offline, and if some crazy disaster happened it'd take out both builds. So I guess on balance I'd be better off accommodating 10+ HDDs for a NAS in a second smaller Caselabs case, which should be doable and for not much more money at all than a TX10. I'm not inclined to buy a RAID card so it's not like it would be 20 drives anyway.

The background on this is I bought a Harbinger Red Cross desk a while back and immediately realized it was the opposite of modular, made it impossible to do one of the coolest things about computers--how everything is standardized and plug-and-play and you can just slap in new parts--and how it's not cool to have a computer that would be impossible to move to a different house when I move. So I sold it on craigslist. So I totally know what you're saying and don't want to be saddled with some albatross that is a ridiculous burden in later years if my priorities change.

(Additionally, the desk would have been real expensive because you needed crazy workarounds for everything like longer cables, and it made simple tasks a pain.)

I was just imagining the TX being so unwieldy before I got the TH, but after seeing the TH in person and seeing how it's just a few extra inches, it doesn't seem that way. I think my impression was shaped by seeing you all's pictures with the pedestals. Then again I still have never seen a TX in person so if you guys are telling me that even without the pedestal, it's unwieldy and overly complicated, then I take your word for it.

In fact that's what I wanted to hear because it keeps me from second-guessing my purchase, which I can't do anything about anyway (and by no means am I unhappy with the TH!).

As close in size as the non-pedestaled TX seems to be to the TH, I definitely see how having multiple more reasonable-sized builds is easier, you can sell them individually, put them in different rooms, etc.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukeluke*
> 
> I think if you want two fully water cooled builds then that is too complicated to have in one case, and that when you have an extended top or pedestal the TX would definitely be out of hand.
> 
> But looking at my TH, and imagining if it was a TX with no pedestal, it feels like it would be only slightly different in size: maybe four inches wider and deeper, and eight inches higher. So moving that should be no problem. In return instead of just a power supply and cords on one side, you have a whole other motherboard, and you have more flex-bays which are, naturally, more flexible than the HDD mounts.
> 
> The challenge with water cooling is you need a lot of surface area but you don't actually need all the internal room, so I can see how filling the space with a second motherboard makes sense--*as long as* that second build isn't equally elaborate with a whole bunch of dependencies.
> 
> For my purposes, I could see it working: One side would have all the water cooling, including a 140.9 Mo.ra (easier to hook up than 3-4 rads in the TH), so you're using the larger footprint of a double case to provide easier water-cooling for one.
> 
> Additionally, I'd ideally run a Windows machine with tons of GPUs but few HDDs, and then a Linux machine with tons of HDDs but no GPUs. So each is lopsided in a way that requires some of a big case but not all of one. So it could kind of balance out in a TX.
> 
> The 2nd side would need to be simple, though. It could even just be sort of a staging area allowing me to mess around with little computer parts, but often unused. Being right next to each other makes it easy to switch the HDMI cables if I wanted to use the 2nd build's desktop instead of SSHing in, and to connect a crossover ethernet cable.
> 
> Then again, like you said, to work on the watercooled build you'd have to take the NAS offline, and if some crazy disaster happened it'd take out both builds. So I guess on balance I'd be better off accommodating 10+ HDDs for a NAS in a second smaller Caselabs case, which should be doable and for not much more money at all than a TX10. I'm not inclined to buy a RAID card so it's not like it would be 20 drives anyway.
> 
> The background on this is I bought a Harbinger Red Cross desk a while back and immediately realized it was the opposite of modular, made it impossible to do one of the coolest things about computers--how everything is standardized and plug-and-play and you can just slap in new parts--and how it's not cool to have a computer that would be impossible to move to a different house when I move. So I sold it on craigslist. So I totally know what you're saying and don't want to be saddled with some albatross that is a ridiculous burden in later years if my priorities change.
> 
> (Additionally, the desk would have been real expensive because you needed crazy workarounds for everything like longer cables, and it made simple tasks a pain.)
> 
> I was just imagining the TX being so unwieldy before I got the TH, but after seeing the TH in person and seeing how it's just a few extra inches, it doesn't seem that way. I think my impression was shaped by seeing you all's pictures with the pedestals. Then again I still have never seen a TX in person so if you guys are telling me that even without the pedestal, it's unwieldy and overly complicated, then I take your word for it.
> 
> In fact that's what I wanted to hear because it keeps me from second-guessing my purchase, which I can't do anything about anyway (and by no means am I unhappy with the TH!).
> 
> As close in size as the non-pedestaled TX seems to be to the TH, I definitely see how having multiple more reasonable-sized builds is easier, you can sell them individually, put them in different rooms, etc.


Yeah - I haven;t seen a TH10 in person recently, but the few inches here and there make a big difference to the size. The TX10 is a surprising monster.










#2 vs #4 in that shot but bear in mind perspective makes the TX10 seem smaller relatively than it is

Size: 15"W x 25"H x 26"D

vs

Size: 20.63"W x 36.25"H x 30.38"D

9750 cubic inches vs 22720 cubic inches

Volume is over 2.3x as much


----------



## lukeluke

Thanks for the detailed response, stren, that is very helpful! Crazy how that math works--I wouldn't have imagined that the extra inches more than double the volume, but that really puts it in perspective. I don't think I would need 2.3 the size of the TH10s--I really just want my TH10 plus a little board controlling a bunch of drives.

And like you said, if you like computers enough to be getting these CL cases, you're probably spending so much on parts that the difference between a TX and two slightly smaller CL cases, which can sit side by side if one wants, is nonexistent or at least not meaningful enough to incur the downsides.

(Though my house is big enough that a unnecessarily large object for the heck of it isn't a drawback in itself per se, and when I was placing my order, I did figure that the cost of one 140.9 Mo.ra and attendant fans was cheaper than multiple 120.4 rads, fans and fittings. But that could be canceled out by other costs necessitated by the extra-large case.)

I learned that with my experience with the Harbinger Cross desk--it's ridiculous, for example, your i/o backplate is inside the desk, so you can't even plug in USBs, unless you want to get 10 USB extensions leading to a bundle outside the case or something! Some of these over-the-top things (not CL cases, in my experience) only make it harder to do simple things.

I guess when you create a product designed to be ridiculously extreme, one outcome is that you sometimes realize, well there's a reason most people don't do it that way!

While I'm off-topic, if no one minds, what's the deal with the CL HDD cages? It seems like you generally have to remove the whole cage to add or remove a drive (assuming you can't reach both sides), am I right? In retrospect I might have bought some $60 3-drive hot swap bays instead of the rudimentary 4-HDD cages they have. It's the only downside I can think of to my CL (and if you have a case that has all flex-bays instead of, like mine, a dedicated row for their HDDs, it's even easier to go with another vendor's 5.25-bay solution). That adherance to standards that enables computers to stay modular and avoid proprietary lock-in is very important, and CL generally does that well, unlike the Harbinger.

Sorry for rambling, I'm just killing time while I run my water loop to check for leaks before turning on the computer (in 24 hours or so). It's my first time doing customer water cooling--TH10A, 3 x 120.4 rads, 3 GTX 780s and a 5960x under water. One D5 pump and a 250ml res, 16 Corsair performance edition SP-120s. Sure hope I don't fry all those parts!


----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## stren

had a bit of a delay when PPCS sent regular coolant rather than the concentrate, but now I have the right stuff. I can replace the temporary pieces of tube, and start to fill with the real dye! Then I just have to make couple of fan extensions and i'm done.

Of course work sucks this week, so it may have to wait a few more days. But I'm so close now!


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*


----------



## stren




----------



## stren

so you guys don't want the update then?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> so you guys don't want the update then?


What?? Are you crazy!!!

What do you think we want after this black and white teaser!?!?

WE WANT MOARRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Barefooter

YES... we want color too


----------



## Flamso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> What?? Are you crazy!!!
> 
> What do you think we want after this black and white teaser!?!?
> 
> WE WANT MOARRRRRRRRRR


ALL OF MY YESSSSS


----------



## Jeppzer

I bet he's just taken a dozen high quality megacloseups of random details. Like someone else we know..


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> What?? Are you crazy!!!
> 
> What do you think we want after this black and white teaser!?!?
> 
> WE WANT MOARRRRRRRRRR


Hah I thought it had gone dead up in here
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> YES... we want color too


no color just yet i'm still in tease mode.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamso*
> 
> ALL OF MY YESSSSS


Alright here we go - last update I had got some more fittings and tube. The fittings were mainly so I could run straighter tube lines, or stop tube lines from hitting each other. 4 Loops gets messy real fast with tube routing.










The top and bottom of the front mounted rads for example needed to be joined up, and a curved loop while it would have been less restrictive got majorly in the way of the fill port lines










Sadly PPCS's updated their website and I ended up getting black nickel rather than nickel for the 90 degree rotaries. but it's hard to tell. I also reused some of my BP rotary snakes that I had previously used on the motherboard before I hardlined it.

The extra ports on the alphacool rads came in handy, because I couldn't actually screw in the monsoon rotaries into the "main" ports without removing the fans.

I also needed to get rid of some of the nickel fittings on the dark side:










The QDC here went to a black QD4, and those stop fittings turned black too. Sadly I didn't take a picture yet of the after, but it's looking much cleaner. Then the last thing was to mount the fan controllers to the base of the case and wire them up:










Dem ascendacy's. I should mod an "n" in there. One for each rig.










Notice that they are rotated - this is so the tube routes easily from the nearby radiators without kinking or extra fittings:










Once mounted I had to flip the case to apply the panel which was *much* fun. Here it is in the bottom of the case finally:










At this point I was short 2 ft of tube. So I had to order more:










Ignore the koolance stuff that's just review samples, not for this build. Meanwhile I tested all the loops for leaking with distilled and used some old tube for the 2 ft that I was missing. After fixing the leaks I was ready for dye. But before that I had to wire up the ascendacys which meant custom cables:










These wires were fat enough I had to use two layers of sleeve to hide them too:










I needed two 1 to 2 splitters, two 1 to 4 splitters and a 1 to 3 splitter, some of them being extremely long. I color coded each one with different sleeve so it's easy to tell which is which as this rig gets very confusing. These were a real PITA to make, I think daisy chaining might be easier for future.










Power to the ascendacy's is through a 6 pin:










Bottom chamber wiring getting messy:










Gonna need excessive zip ties to tame that. However before that I needed to fill the loop with coolant because for bleeding I was going to use an external psu to power pumps so that I don't have to unplug the ones that are in there. Dark side you saw already in progress of bleeding:



















And dat light side which looks super sexy in color. But I'm still teasing y'all. I've let it bleed overnight, though I suspect there is a ton of air still in the loops, but it's not exactly a case you can pick up and shake. Hopefully tonight I'll tidy the wiring and do a final photo shoot, this time, in color, and maybe make a gif of the loop filling on the plexi side.










That's all I have before the final photos come in.


----------



## Flamso

Woooh! Awesome!


----------



## akira749

Sweeeeet


----------



## VSG

The more I see this, the more I shudder about the planning and execution of my own build. Such fools, us big case owners


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamso*
> 
> Woooh! Awesome!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Sweeeeet











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> The more I see this, the more I shudder about the planning and execution of my own build. Such fools, us big case owners


This is why I warned you







I had no such excuse. I don't know anyone else yet who has really finished a TX10-D build properly. They are surprisingly hard to finish.


----------



## VSG

Hey I was fully under the impression that the case was an STH10 till I got pics!


----------



## asg

Looks amazing!!


----------



## stren

So who's excited about final pics?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> So who's excited about final pics?


Pick me! Pick me! Pick me!


----------



## VSG

I am, but only if "Elephant foot" makes it into the photoshoot somehow


----------



## Jeppzer

Been seeing so much news about the comet landing and picture that I were a bit confused for a moment.

Yes we want final pics!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Pick me! Pick me! Pick me!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I am, but only if "Elephant foot" makes it into the photoshoot somehow


No one wants to see that lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Been seeing so much news about the comet landing and picture that I were a bit confused for a moment.
> 
> Yes we want final pics!


Alright people prepare your 56k modems, cuz this about to go down and the photos are *big* but don't worry it'll be worth it


----------



## VSG

MODEM READY WITH DIAL-UP SOUNDS, LET'S DO THIS!


----------



## stren

Alright LADIES AND GENTLEMAN, TROLLS, HATERS AND PEASANTS!

Project Thief is COMPLETE. Cue Drums..... Cue trumpet fanfare....










Project thief is based around the enormous, nay monstrous, CaseLabs TX10-D case, and if that wasn't enough, there's a pedestal to make it even bigger.

The build features two full size gaming computers in one case along with custom wood panelling and powder coating. The name thief comes from the this build stealing an awful lot of my disposable income. The Thief symbology is integrated through the use of Skyrim Thief's guild symbols as well as two different themes representing the duality of the thief's life. The "light" side of the case represents the Thief's role by day as an ordinary hard working member of society and features my workstation. The "dark" side of the case represent's the Thief's role by night and features my gaming rig. The ability to fit so many radiators and fans means that the fans can be turned down to be almost silent while still being able to perform at the top of their game.

The idea was really to build a no hold's barred setup with the best of the best that was not only hardcore but easy to maintain. One computer would be my linux based workstation that I use for my day to day work. The other would be my windows based entertainment/gaming battlestation.

Light side:
- Rampage IV Extreme + 4930K + 32GB Corsair Dominator GT 2133 + 2x 7990s + 1TB SSD
- Fully watercooled with 2 loops: cpu, memory, motherboard, gpus

Dark side:
- EVGA X79 Dark + 4820K + 16GB Corsair Dominator GT 2133 + 4xR9-290s + 1TB SSD
- Fully watercooled with 2 loops: cpu, memory, motherboard, gpus

The thief thrives by moonlight:










Suddenly a wild thief:










The size of a fridge:




























The top hides a Mora 1260 radiator:










A door opens to reveal the "light" side:










Custom wood panels out of super hard "Cocobolo" wood:










The other side' door opens to reveal the "dark" side:










The TX10 features panels that can be removed in seconds to get access to the hardware underneath:










Behind the wood panels are four Alphacool UT60 radiators each with 6 fans:










The TX10-D can fit two HPTX sized motherboards, I only used EATX however. It can also mount server rack mount gear - at the top of the rear you can see 4x1u covers. 4 power supplies are supported by default, though more can be added. I found a 1500W and a 1200W PSU to be sufficient


















The "Light" side features the Rampage IV Extreme with a 4930K CPU clocked at 4.75GHz and kept very cool by a polished CSQ EK Supremacy block. The motherboard VRM and south bridge is fully water cooled also by EK water blocks in Nickel/Plexi CSQ polished by hand to a glass like finish. The RAM is Corsair Dominator GT 2133 CL9 - 8x4GB of DDR3 again fully watercooled by EK Monarch Blocks:










The tubing is Monsoon hardline acrylic tube coupled with Monsoon's Premium hardling fittings. These fittings grip the tube so securely they can hold up a 30lb dumbbell:










The motherboard chamber also features two EK X3 reservoirs in 400mm size. Large reservoirs make loop filling easier and putting them in an easily viewable window makes leaks obvious. The motherboard is easily removable as it sits on a removable tray. However the cooling is also quick to remove as each feed uses a Koolance Quick Disconnect. The motherboard can be removed for maintenance or changeing parts within a minute.










The dual 7990's also feature custom chrome plated backplates:










As well as MDPC-X sleeving and Lutro0 Custom's cable combs:










EK's clear terminals were used to keep the consistent style:










EK's Ekoolant in blood red was used to make the most of the plexi blocks:



















Tubes were bent using Monsoon's pro bending kit which gave me professional results even though this was my first hardlined build:










I like to think that these chromed backplates are what caused EK to start making backplates in other colors than black



























The rear fan is a bitfenix sceptre in white with red leds. The motherboard chamber is also lit with RGB LED strips at top and bottom that are remote controlled:










The dark side of course is reverse atx:










The EVGA X79 dark motherboard is well matched to the EVGA SuperNova NEX1500 power supply and the EK X3 400mm reservoirs flow directly down in to the D5 pumps with EK tops:










R9-290s in quad crossfire providing the gaming power:










You may ask why not nvidia - generally quad scaling seems to be a bit superior with AMD even if Nvidia has the edge on single card performance. Lightboost of course still works with AMD, and now that I'm done with the build I can focus on getting some Swift monitors









LED strips reflect off the custom ebony veneered panelling:










Close up of the EK X3 anticyclone acrylic:










Monsoon fittings and hardline tube was again used to give an ultra clear look feeding into the EK Supremacy EVO block that cools the 4820K:










As this was a gaming computer primarily I went with a 4820K to acheive slightly better clock speeds, as that seems to influence high fps more than cores do though that is starting to change for some games. I love bridges to connect GPUs - they not only give a clean look and make hooking up the blocks easy but they also give a rigidity to the cards that can help reduce sag:










Some people have problems fitting them because it requires you to be comfortable sealing a block with an o-ring - but honestly if you are water cooling then you should be comfortable with taking a block apart and resealing it anyway. I also love the clean look of a backplate - and the EK 290 backplate also includes thermal pads that help to keep the hot R9-290 VRMs and core a little cooler:










The X79 Dark was one of the very few boards that EK did not make a motherboard block for. Luckily Natemandoo stepped up to make blocks for the board instead. Hopefully we will see some EK blocks for the EVGA x99 boards now that EK also supply the classified waterblocks:










A motherboard full of GPUs is a joy to see:










Powered up with RGB leds set to red:










You can see an error code on the motherboard simply because there is no boot drive or monitor connected. I need to have some friends over to help me carry this 100-200lb behemoth upstairs.

All the radiator fans are Gentle Typhoons. Some are 1850RPM while some are the 2150RPM units shown here:










Gentle typhoons can't be beaten for noise/airflow performance through a radiator, and running in push and pull means great performance while being able to dial them down to silent levels.

The bottom radiators even use 120mm Gentle Typhoons even though they are 560 sized. The use of a 120mm->140mm fan adapter makes this possible. You can also see the 4 screws (2 at either end) that hold the radiator side mount in. This side mount makes it very easy to remove radiators for cleaning out dust:










Even the Mora 1260 radiator (140x9) does the same thing:










The red ringed fittings are fill ports - one for each loop making filling a breeze.

The amount of display outputs just gets silly:










The monsoon hardlining is great for "mounting" pumps too. As it can carry significant load the pump itself can simply hang rather than being mounted:










This also has the benefit that vibration isn't transmitted through the mount. It even works with the EK Dual D5 top:










While the EK Ascendacy fan controller controls the fans and can measure temperatures I wanted to be able to have a quick glance to check out my coolant and air temperatures and so I built in these Phoby temperature sensors into a wood panel on the pedestal:










The temps here are a little off as the computers are powered on, and the pumps were not running so they're not indicative of real performance yet









Lastly the LED strips that are pretty well hidden in each chamber at the top and bottom:










Here are some vids that show the LEDs cycling through colors (embedding videos seems to be broken):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvSCPImtu5Y

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBoBcF-hfTo

So that's it from me and thief and it's nearly time for us to say goodbye, throw a party and move this fridge sized beast upstairs! Again a big thank you to sponsors for their generosity in making this long project happen!


----------



## VSG

Two smileys say it all:
















Edit: Here are those videos


----------



## derickwm

Can't even troll. Speechless.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Can't even troll. Speechless.


You lost, brah.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

This is done? You completed it? Is the world ending? Should I be concerned???

Fantastic job by the way! Nice to see someone finally complete a build in this case.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Quite the gorgeous build! Loove the word work! I've always wanted to make a computer case from a redwood burl.... Throwing that idea out there


----------



## asg

Glad you finally finished....

When's the next project start??


----------



## fast_fate

Simply Sensational - Congrats Mate


----------



## Barefooter

A spectacular built Stren! Great and creative pics too! I'm sure it feels great to finally finish and be able to enjoy using it.









@geggeg... you've got a lot of work in front of you


----------



## VSG

Don't remind me


----------



## shelter

Awesome.


----------



## DerComissar

Absolutely beautiful.









The quality of the photos is also superb, as is fitting to a build as fine as this.
I must check out the videos now.

Needless to say, Rep+


----------



## akira749

It's absolutely stunning!!!

I really really like the dark side over the light side but they are both awesome!!

Tremendous job Stren!


----------



## Spotswood

Soon to be featured in every PC-related magazine.

So, now that you have some free time...


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Can't even troll. Speechless.


Now that is a rarity








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> This is done? You completed it? Is the world ending? Should I be concerned???
> 
> Fantastic job by the way! Nice to see someone finally complete a build in this case.


Nope the world will end as soon as I get it upstairs to actually use it. I just need to borrow some strong friends. IKR, the curse of the TX10 is now over! Or something








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asg*
> 
> Glad you finally finished....
> 
> When's the next project start??


Haha don't even joke. I'm trying to avoid any more builds, next project is just playing review catch up and finish some other nifty ideas I have in the pipe









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Quite the gorgeous build! Loove the word work! I've always wanted to make a computer case from a redwood burl.... Throwing that idea out there


I love burls, I'm right there with you - full on scratch build with a solid burl!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Simply Sensational - Congrats Mate


Thanks mate









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> A spectacular built Stren! Great and creative pics too! I'm sure it feels great to finally finish and be able to enjoy using it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @geggeg... you've got a lot of work in front of you


Yes indeed!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Don't remind me


don't worry the average completion time for a tx10 project is somewhere between 3 years and never so you've got some time
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shelter*
> 
> Awesome.


Thanks















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Absolutely beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The quality of the photos is also superb, as is fitting to a build as fine as this.
> I must check out the videos now.
> 
> Needless to say, Rep+


Thanks dude









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> It's absolutely stunning!!!
> 
> I really really like the dark side over the light side but they are both awesome!!
> 
> Tremendous job Stren!


Thanks Akira - you've had some stunning builds yourself!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spotswood*
> 
> 
> 
> Soon to be featured in every PC-related magazine.
> 
> So, now that you have some free time...


Hopefully - that would be really nice though I'm not sure if it's up their alley. If anyone knows someone and wants to put in a good word though I won't complain







And yeah I might be talking to you soon, and by soon, after I'm done with all these pumps lol


----------



## Jeppzer

Sooo awesome!


----------



## SortOfGrim

You pushing that thing through the streets must have people wondering what kind of snack you sell









Amazing build! Just awesome


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Great build and mods! Wish EK made those chrome-plated backplates for the R9 290X, looking awesome!









1500W PSU for quad R9 290X, 4820K, dual D5 pumps and some fans, good luck, you are going to need it!
1200W PSU for 7990 Crossfire and 4,795 Ghz 4930K, well, if that is working you are cutting it close.

In preference my system draws 1700-1800W with 2x D5s, 18x fans, quad R9 290X and 4930K @ 4,7 Ghz.

As I said, good luck! Your PSU's will be


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> Great build and mods! Wish EK made those chrome-plated backplates for the R9 290X, looking awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1500W PSU for quad R9 290X, 4820K, dual D5 pumps and some fans, good luck, you are going to need it!
> 1200W PSU for 7990 Crossfire and 4,795 Ghz 4930K, well, if that is working you are cutting it close.
> 
> In preference my system draws 1700-1800W with 2x D5s, 18x fans, quad R9 290X and 4930K @ 4,7 Ghz.
> 
> As I said, good luck! Your PSU's will be


Haha yeah the 7990s dont have that much OC headroom anyway so it might be ok lulz. Worst case I upgrade PSU








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 
> 
> You pushing that thing through the streets must have people wondering what kind of snack you sell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing build! Just awesome


Thanks


----------



## Guest

AMAZING!!!









Great job Stren! It's pretty crazy to see it all finished. I still remember the day we boxed that thing up!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin_CL*
> 
> AMAZING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great job Stren! It's pretty crazy to see it all finished. I still remember the day we boxed that thing up!


Thanks Kevin - It's been a wild ride, thanks for all the CL love


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Damn.

I really should have said "when pigs fly" instead of "when stren finishes his build log". I didn't think it was ever going to happen.


----------



## TheDarkLord100




----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Damn.
> 
> I really should have said "when pigs fly" instead of "when stren finishes his build log". I didn't think it was ever going to happen.


I'm gonna need that kiss now.


----------



## Pheozero

Huh, this was one of the first logs I subbed to when I registered here. It feels kind of weird to see it done, but I'm happy you actually finished lol


----------



## ugotd8

Just stunning Stren. Congrats.


----------



## Naennon

total wight pls


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Huh, this was one of the first logs I subbed to when I registered here. It feels kind of weird to see it done, but I'm happy you actually finished lol


No one is happier than me lol








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Just stunning Stren. Congrats.


thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> total wight pls


too heavy to lift lol. Even with two guys to lift it, I'd need to build a stand to carry the weight, concentrate it down to load the scale all while stabilize the case!


----------



## stren

Mod of the month is live and if you would like to vote for me then that would be awesome:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1521949/ocn-mod-of-the-month-november-2014-sponsored-class-voting-now-live/0_100


----------



## DarthBaggins

Love that wood







and I know that stuff would be pretty pricey in 5'x5' sheets lol


----------



## stren

Just another reminder that it's MOTM - get your votes in (please):









http://www.overclock.net/t/1521949/ocn-mod-of-the-month-november-2014-sponsored-class-voting-now-live/0_100#post_23219075


----------



## DarthBaggins

Already voted


----------



## PCModderMike

Whoa

Followed this build for so long...can't believe it's finished. Amazing work, congrats.


----------



## DarthBaggins

the wood work is what got my vote, especially gives me ideas for [email protected]


----------



## stren

Thanks guys







<3


----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## stren

So this happened:



And [email protected] made me an awesome bracket to mount my aquaeros in the window of the case:



So soon I'll be tearing out those ascendacys and adding these and some MPS400 flow rates sensors









Also one of the 7990s seems to have died and needs RMAing /sigh


----------



## Jeppzer

IT'S NOT COMPLETED YET! YEEESSSS!


----------



## VSG

In the window? I can't picture it myself.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> In the window? I can't picture it myself.


This is what happens when you don't have enough drive bays....

I mean 21 is just not enough...


----------



## VSG

Oh you


----------



## evgasrx

Getting the STH10 as planned.


----------

